# NFL Week 10: BEAR DOWN (and FOLES)



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ravens win and are at the top of the mountain.

Who's gonna knock em down?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

R.I.P. NFL Thread.

Hello 2013 Off Season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Just reiterating that I'm hiding till september. If you want to talk Steelers or discuss Ravens fans behind their back inbox me :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Obviously the biggest topics of the offseason will be Joe Flacco's contract, the Ravens ability or desire to bring back Reed, Jacoby, and Boldin, and how front office mastermind Ozzie Newsome will "reload" following the departure of God aka Ray Lewis, and possibly Ed Reed as well. 

Rename the thread "Baltimore Ravens Discussion Thread" and let's hash this out you guys.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*










Part deux: Payton's Vengeance.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ready for year three of :rg3 dominance?

Heisman: Check.

ROY: Check.

We all know what's next boys.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LUCKS. please bring in some linemen and defensive help.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Am I wrong in saying the Colts need a upgrade at RB too?


----------



## Maveo (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks are a scary team. feel like 49ers/seahawks will be a fun rivalry


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Giants cut bum ass Canty.

great start to the offseason.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

KAEPERNICK still > Flacco


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> Am I wrong in saying the Colts need a upgrade at RB too?


BALLARD is decent enough, he's nothing great but I'd hardly say it's the most pressing issue. Our offense linemen is actually the most pressing issue if we don't want Luck to die.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah get the offensive line squared away. A mediocre back can do well behind a good offensive line. Aside from the QB, the O line is the most important part of an efficient offense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco wants to be the highest paid in the NFL? Really? :miz


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



#Mark said:


> Ready for year three of :rg3 dominance?
> 
> Heisman: Check.
> 
> ...


Probably a physical therapy institute for a very long time, unless both he and his coaches don't start protecting him a whole lot better.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Flacco wants to be the highest paid in the NFL? Really? :miz


when you have the postseason he had, win the super bowl, and super bowl MVP, yeah you're going to ask for the most money. doesn't mean he deserves/will get the most, but it's a pretty logical starting point for negotiations from his camp.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Is Mike Vick staying at the Eagles now? He looked as good as gone.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Revis.

Goodnight sweet prince.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Osi Umenyiora will be a FA soon since his contract will be voided.

The Rams picked up TITUS YOUNG SR. You know you're desperate for a WR when you get this clown. We'll see what Fisher can do with this child.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fuck Titus Young. Lions should have put him on IR for the 2013 season and let the punk rot. 

On a nicer note: We are just 70 odd days away from GRONK being a Bear when Bill trades him for Devin Hester and a 4th.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Probably a physical therapy institute for a very long time, unless both he and his coaches don't start protecting him a whole lot better.


I think he'll be good to go by the start of the season. Shanny better tone it down with the read option though, RG3 was averaging like 5 designed rushes a game. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The option is fine if your QB slides when huge men are bearing downing them. Defenses are probably gonna wise up and just kill the QB every time that play is run. Who cares if you stop it, just kill the QB. See how often it's run then.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

rams would've been better off getting the big deal titus o'neil


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Adrian Peterson apparently was playing with a sports hernia since week 10. Never had that so I don't know how uncomfortable/how much it hurts, but this man is not human.

Cyborg from the future or son of Zeus?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*Wow... a tear in the abdomen wall and motherfucker still does that? Amazing!

I'm still impressed with Emmitt's toughness more when he played with a separated shoulder simply because I've had a separated shoulder before and I know how brutally painful that is without having to take hits. I still don't see how Emmitt did that. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

RB demands toughness, perhaps more than any other position save DT. Emmitt and ALL DAY are two of the toughest I've ever seen.

Gregg Williams was re-instated. Don't have a problem with this. FORGIVENESS


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Based on records, Panthers, Lions, Saints, Rams, Ravens have easiest '13 schedules. Broncos, Chargers, Colts, Raiders, Chiefs have hardest.

Poor Chiefs.

Edit: Apparently Michael Fabiano of NFL.com is about as wrong as it can be. 

Here's the real article. http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...th-of-schedule-released?campaign=Twitter_news

In reality, the Panthers actually have the hardest and the Colts have the third easiest. NO, this is not Showtime playing a joke on WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Thank fucking God.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

why do the Colts have the hardest. :kobe2

ah, I forgot, we're the LUCKS. :kobe3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Anybody caught this news yet? 



> Joe Flacco Was Ready To Leave The Sideline And Tackle Ted Ginn On The Super Bowl’s Last Play
> Barry Petchesky
> 
> How does a quarterback, helpless on the sidelines, deal with being on the brink of their first Super Bowl win? Tom Brady turned away, unable to watch. Eli Manning was giddy, probably planning to ride the Teacups over and over again. Joe Flacco? He was planning to cheat. Maybe he is elite.
> ...


Found at this link: http://deadspin.com/5982436/joe-flacco-was-ready-to-leave-the-sideline-and-tackle-ted-ginn-on-the-super-bowls-last-play

Oh man. I hate to hear shit like that. That is some bush league bullshit right there. Is Flacco going to turn into the next player I can't stand? For now, I am going to chalk this up to nerves over the ending of the Super Bowl and hope this isn't an indicator of how he'll be going forward.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:lmao Oh my god are you seriously taking that seriously?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wish that Alex Smith would have tackled Jacoby.Since the 49ers coverage team didn't WHY DO YOU FAIL IN THE BIGGEST GAMES 49ERS SPECIAL TEAMS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



CamillePunk said:


> :lmao Oh my god are you seriously taking that seriously?


Click on the link in my post and watch the clip. It didn't sound like Flacco was joking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco has a very dry sense of humor if you're not familiar with him. He deadpans a lot of jokes. Or I'm wrong and he's a douchebag. Pretty sure I'm right though.

Watched it. He did seem serious. It's not anything that makes him a dick though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

That's exactly what I thought of when I read TripleG's post lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TripleG said:


> Click on the link in my post and watch the clip. It didn't sound like Flacco was joking.


yes youre right flacco wanted to ruin himself and his team in the most scandalous sports act of all time. good critical thinking skills on display tripleg.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah, I saw that earlier. Flacco is one odd guy. 

Imo, it was pretty clear he wasn't being serious.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco is obviously joking.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Even if he's not, it's not a reason to hate the guy. It's not like he murdered someone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*Listen, I'm not saying I wouldn't go fishin' with the guy but even Flacco has to know that even if they did that the other team is awarded with a touchdown right.... right? Surely he knew that so I have to assume he wasn't serious.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

McNabb didn't know you could tie. So yeah...not sure Flacco really knew the rules. If he's joking, which is he probably is, then it doesn't actually matter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE

?

?

?

?

?

?

Guess not . Ok back to hiding!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Even if he's not, it's not a reason to hate the guy. It's not like he murdered someone.


No, that's his ex-teammate.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Even if he's not, it's not a reason to hate the guy. It's not like he murdered someone.


:lewis


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why the fuck is this thread titled the same as the MLB thread?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

To piss people off that complain about not having [NFL] or [NHL] or [NBA] in the thread titles.

I'm guessing, anyways.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Got me confused at first.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If anyone is interested, here is a interactive way to view the salaries by team and position for 2012-2013

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/int...position#baltimore-ravens,san-francisco-49ers


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> To piss people off that complain about not having [NFL] or [NHL] or [NBA] in the thread titles.
> 
> I'm guessing, anyways.


I'm pretty sure it's this. It's still easy to tell the threads apart though. NFL thread is newer with much fewer posts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Aid would you want Jermichael Finley on the Bears? Packers might not bring him back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Giants have voided Osi Umenyiora's contract for 2013. They're really cleaning house, eh?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

#Chargers!!!! Ah wait, we wasted our best shots under Norv Turner. I'd be happy if we just made the playoffs.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Aid would you want Jermichael Finley on the Bears? Packers might not bring him back.


If he's cheap, sure. Better than the crap Chicago has now at TE. I would take many people over Finley too, but I'd be ok with Finley.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> The Giants have voided Osi Umenyiora's contract for 2013. They're really cleaning house, eh?


didn't he want out anyway.

who's the best deep ball receiver in the draft, if there is one thing the 49ers don't have it's a wr that Kaep can throw bombs too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I read that he still wants to go back to the Giants.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

"I won't play in another uniform," Boldin said in an interview Friday on NBC Sports Radio. "We have a saying, once a Raven, always a Raven, and I'll always be a Raven." "I think you go out and let your play speak for itself," Boldin told NBC Sports Radio. "You deal with that if you have to, but, I think for me -- I know for me -- Baltimore is the only place I want to play."


omg :jose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> didn't he want out anyway.
> 
> who's the best deep ball receiver in the draft, if there is one thing the 49ers don't have it's a wr that Kaep can throw bombs too.


Eh, isn't Lloyd a FA? With Crabtree, their other WR's healthy, and Lloyd, that should be a good mix.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lloyd signed a 3 year contract last offseason IIRC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:hmm: That's odd, I figured Lloyd only signed 1 year deals and changed teams every year.

Eh, Hartline or Amendola should work then. Wallace and Welker and Bowe are too much.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

49ers will comeback to the Superbowl, my prediction right now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Apparently Vikings looking to trade Harvin. Could see the Pats going in for him, depends on money etc of course.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think we need to make any significant changes to the offense. Need to just work on the D.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dude, Percy Harvin in NE would be amazing. You've seen him play right?

You're not getting Revis or Reed.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I actually think the Pats will get Reed. Since he's now won a Super Bowl and both him and Belichik respect the hell out of each other, I think that may happen. Obviously there's no way Revis is happening, as much as I'd like it to.

I mentioned Harvin because there's the cloud hanging over Welker and Lloyd as to whether they'll stay, and he could fit in with the Pats offense nicely. I guess we'll find out in time.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah enjoy having Percy for 6 games then being out with migraines.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh yeah I completely forgot about Welker leaving. If Welker leaves then yeah, I wouldn't have a problem with bringing him. If Welker stays, I don't see the need to spend money on another receiver when the offense isn't the problem.

And yes Revis isn't likely but I think the Patriots have a very good chance of signing Reed. He's a free agent, I'm pretty sure we can offer more than the Ravens, plus BB practically has a man-crush on him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Posterizer said:


> 49ers will comeback to the Superbowl, my prediction right now.


I'd say that the 49ers have the better chance of returning of the two teams. Obviously a ton can happen next year though. Falcons,Seahawks,Packers are all pretty good teams, also Saints will be back most likely.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Send Harvin to WAS for Orakpo and a sixth.. Come on Snyder, he's perfect for our offense. :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I thought Edelman was suppose to be Welker's replacement assuming you resign him?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He is. But I'm sure BB wouldn't mind acquiring Harvin instead. All depends on how highly BB thinks of Edelman.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The problem with Edelman is his injury issues. I'm not sure we can trust him to stay healthy for a full season. I do hope we re-sign him though, as he's got a lot of potential and can fit in anywhere (he even played defense in 2011).


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah enjoy having Percy for 6 games then being out with migraines.


:lol Don't forget some sort of season ending injury by week 14.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

PATS should get Harvin and Amendola.

Oh yeah...Niners are the ones who need to trade for Harvin. Woah.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> PATS should get Harvin and *Amendola.*
> 
> Oh yeah...Niners are the ones who need to trade for Harvin. Woah.


Amendola has been touted as a Welker replacement for a while. Seems like there's a good chance that could happen if Welker does leave.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I was only saying Amendola because he gets injured almost every play. But yeah, he's Welkerish for sure and if healthy is one of the best WR in the league.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> I was only saying Amendola because he gets injured almost every play. But yeah, he's Welkerish for sure and if healthy is one of the best WR in the league.


Ah right sorry, I should have caught that. When I went to see Pats/Rams at Wembley this season, the one Rams player I was hoping to see first hand was Amendola, to check out if he could replace Wes - but of course he was injured lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*










KAEPERNICK's not amused at the suggestions in this thread.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wow he can't do that right either, shocking.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

KAEPERNICK: Still better than Flacco, and cost 10 times less


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Better than Flacco at what, running? Go be a RB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

This would be wild, but the Browns have the cap space to sign Joe Flacco, Mike Wallace, and Paul Kruger all to very large contracts that each demand. That would be crazy if they actually lured away all three of them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



CamillePunk said:


> Better than Flacco at what, running? Go be a RB.


Better at running, stronger arm, better accuracy, better decision making. Flacco just had better WR's.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Johnny Knox has been released by Chicago and will never be able to play football again. Poor guy. He had potential as a speed guy and I'll miss seeing him run routes. Injuries like this is why helmet led tackles should be banned completely.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Damn RIP Johnny Knox. I liked him. He could've been pretty good if he had been used better...or at all lol.

Not surprised he can't play football again. That might have been the most horrific injury I've ever seen. Really not sure how he can even walk.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Knox is the guy who got bent like a pretzel right?

Are the Ravens really thinking of letting Flacco walk? if so :lmao.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I really can't see Ravens letting Flacco go. They just won the Super Bowl by beating Manning and Brady on the road! Plus, doesn't he have the joint most ever playoff wins on the road? What more do they want?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Harvin wants Megatron/Fitz money.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Harvin wants Megatron/Fitz money.


:ti


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Vikings should trade Harvin away for a 4th. Then they should sign Joe Webb for a 160 million 12 year deal. Then cut AP. He had ACL surgery just over a year ago and he could be unreliable. :side:

Okay, AP is really awesome. I wish he wasn't a cyborg.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Johnny Knox retired. Hopefully he does well in whatever he decides to do.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I feel bad for him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Regardless of the athlete or even the person, you never like to see people retire before they have to. It's always truly a sad sight. The only thing I hate more than that is a superstar playing so far into their careers that they're less than a shell of their former shelfs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Alright Magic, I think I may have lost a bet that may or may not have involved a username/sig. :lewis


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*










New Vikings logo. The old on the left and the new on the right. Not really any big changes. Just a few small changes in hair length and horn length. A few new lines as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

VIKINGS

What a drastic change. At least the line work is better on the new one.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Didn't the Jaguars bring out a new logo as well?

*Edit:* They did:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> New Vikings logo. The old on the left and the new on the right. Not really any big changes. Just a few small changes in hair length and horn length. A few new lines as well.


Love to see we got Danny Trejo as the model for the new one, they tried making the face rougher.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Titus Young cut after nine days haha. Going to CFL


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

New Jaguars logo intimidates me more than the actual team does.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Charles Woodson cut from Green Bay. Freeney won't be re-signed by Indy.

Wonder where Woodson ends up. I have no idea how free anyone's cap space is. New England?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Charles Woodson cut from Green Bay. Freeney won't be re-signed by Indy.
> 
> Wonder where Woodson ends up. I have no idea how free anyone's cap space is. New England?


Charles Woodson needs to be a Saint. The last time we had an aging but playmaking defensive back with a new and aggressive coordinator things worked out really well for us. Jabari Greer just isn't cutting it any more and Patrick Robinson still hasn't done much of anything yet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I could see the Pats going after Woodson if we can't lure Reed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> I could see the Pats going after Woodson if we can't lure Reed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's what I heard they may do.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wait this thread isn't about baseball?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

No, you're looking for the OTHER #GIANTS thread


And KAEPRNICK is already in Atlanta at his favorite place for off season work outs, brought some no name Niner receivers along:


> Here's the salient point: Hard work is Kaepernick's therapy. In his world, you avoid another blood-curdling loss by honing your craft, not by talking out your misery on the NFL Network.
> 
> "He's not a happy camper. He knew he had something in his grasp," said Rick Kaepernick, Colin's father. "The one thing he won't do is let it eat him up. He won't dwell on it. You gotta move on."
> 
> Read more here: http://www.modbee.com/2013/02/16/2582253/turlocks-kap-keeping-his-eye-on.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

future looks so bright for the 49ers. Even with the SB loss this season I could see them right back there next year now that they finally have the QB they been looking for.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sherman/Revis twitter beef


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

who doesn't Sherman have a beef with? I like him, but the ..... is going after everyone and he just looks foolish at times, especially when he's talking smack to the BEST CORNER in the nfl. :kobe8


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

well from what I've read, Revis started it


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

British takes on NFL logos :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:lmao

Those are great. The Loo. :lol


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



rbhayek said:


> future looks so bright for the 49ers. Even with the SB loss this season I could see them right back there next year now that they finally have the QB they been looking for.


Plus if they can get some decent compensation with trading Alex Smith.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Niners won't get compensation for Smith. They have no power in trade negotiations, and teams will just wait until he gets released.


----------



## Klunderbunker (Jan 8, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

where will revis end up?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Showtime said:


> who doesn't Sherman have a beef with? I like him, but the ..... is going after everyone and he just looks foolish at times, especially when he's talking smack to the BEST CORNER in the nfl. :kobe8


Sherman is still a punk who should have been suspended for taking PEDs.



#Mark said:


> Send Harvin to WAS for Orakpo and a sixth.. Come on Snyder, he's perfect for our offense. :mark:


We're good with receivers already. Besides we need to keep Orakpo.



Showtime said:


> why do the Colts have the hardest. :kobe2
> 
> ah, I forgot, we're the LUCKS. :kobe3


It's going to be interesting when the Colts face real teams and don't make the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Eagles asking Nnadmi Asomugha to restructure his contract and if he won't, then they'll release him.

Amazing how far he's fallen over the last two years. Went from a top 5 CB to a pretty mediocre CB.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Denver vs Washington Superbowl XLVIII...Calling it now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tavon Austin and Marquise Goodman doing work running 4.25 40s (just .01 worse than CJ2K's 4.24 which was the best since like 08 when I think it was first televised.)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bengals DE/LB was ran a 4.21 at his pro day, and then matched it when he ran a 4. 19, of course that wasn't at the combine, though Moch still had the fastest time ever for a DE/LB, probably stemming from his Arizona state championship 200 meter dash days in high school.

Ah, memories. I remember in the Cal game, Vereen was running around the right end of the line, and Moch caught him from behind coming from the left side before he even hit the line of scrimmage. KAEPERNICK was never the fastest guy on the team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Tavon Austin and Marquise Goodman doing work running 4.25 40s (just .01 worse than CJ2K's 4.24 which was the best since like 08 when I think it was first televised.)


I was gonna post this same thing. You run sub 4.3, you're probably going in the first round.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Anyone thinking Washington makes the SB over SF is out of their minds btw. Just between those two teams in the NFC, no one can pick Washington, you just can't.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Everyone thought the Texans would go to the Super Bowl and look how that turned out. Who would have thought that Peyton Manning would throw a crucial interception in overtime to give the Ravens the game? Or that Tom Brady would underachieve in the AFC Championship game? Every season is unpredictable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I didn't think the Texans would go to the Super Bowl.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Texans are still a few steps away from being a Super Bowl team IMO. Obviously it could all change after the draft etc.

I agree about the 49ers, they've got to be one of the favourites for next season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

- The Texans need a new QB. Schaub is just not gonna get the job done and these idiots just gave him a large contract for the next 4-5 years.
- They need to improve their receiving core. Andre Johnson is gonna be 32 in a few months, their next best receiver is Kevin Walter who is also the same age. Kevin Walter has to be top 5 one of the worst #2 receivers in the NFL. They could really use another guy next to Andre to take some pressure of him.
- They need to improve the right side of their O-Line.
- They need to improve their linebackers. Their production from their linebackers went to hell once Cushing got hurt, which isn't really a surprise considering he's injury prone. Connor Barwin was also mediocre last year. But their rookie from last season, Whitney Mercilus looks like he could be a stud.
- Their secondary needs some improvement. They were absolutely terrible in the 2nd half of the season and playoffs last year.
- Gary Kubiak is not a good head coach. Not at all. But he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

There was so many lost opportunities in that game between the Broncos/Ravens that it still bothers me. That being said they should once again be favorites for next year in the AFC as Peyton will still be Peyton and the rest of the team is still young and improving which means as long as Peyton plays at a high form their team will only continue getting better on both offense and defense which is a scary thought.


Looking forward to another good year for the Colts. With the third easiest schedule I'm hoping they can make the playoffs again. 13-3 and wouldn't be a bad mark to aim for(it was very much possible this year imo, especially with that damn Jags loss), especially for Luck. :mark: :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why should the Broncos be favorites?

What makes them better than the Patriots? I'm not even trying to be a homer but I'm failing to see what separates them.

- They both have elite, aging QB's.
- The Patriots have a better running game with young improving players like Ridley and Vereen.
- The Patriots have better receivers/tight ends.
- The Patriots have a better O-Line.
- The Patriots have a better front 7. Well it's close but I feel the Patriots front 7 is better.
- While the Patriots secondary wasn't that good last year, I expect them to improve with the signing of a guy like Ed Reed or Woodson, and potentially having Talib back for a full year. But it's not like the Broncos secondary is spectacular, either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Their defense makes them better and it's not really close. Your secondary is awful and with Welker leaving your wide receivers are no longer better nor are they even close to being great as I wouldn't really call Lloyd great. Perhaps if they do get Woodson or Reed my opinion would change, but as of now I don't really see why I would take the Pats over the Broncos when the Broncos had a better year last year even though the Pats made it farther. I know that sounds stupid but they both played and lost to the same team, the only difference was how the game went. While Broncos basically shot themselves in the foot over and over(not to discredit the Ravens, but the Broncos cost themselves the game on both offense and defense) while the Pats were just outplayed after the first half.

that being said I could easily be wrong and the Pats could go much farther and play much better if they get a full season of a healthy Gronk/Hernandez.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Pats secondary was actually playing well in the second half of last season once they got Talib. If he comes back and we sign Reed or Woodson, I see no reason as to why our defense can't return to elite. We already have a great front 7 with a great run defense.

There's still no guarantee that Welker's leaving. He could still stay, just depends on if he's willing to take less to continue to playing in New England. 

The Broncos were outplayed as well. The only reason why they didn't get blown out is because of Holliday's amazing game on special teams. The Broncos offense played just as bad as the Patriots did and their defense played just as bad as the Patriots did.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Why should the Broncos be favorites?
> 
> What makes them better than the Patriots? I'm not even trying to be a homer but I'm failing to see what separates them.
> 
> ...


Reed ain't going to New England since he's gonna go to Denver. Makes sense for Denver our biggest need is a fucking safety.

Plus you guys don't have better receivers, Thomas is young and a beast plus we got Decker who had an amazing season. LLOYD LOL

Denver has a pretty fucking good OLINE too with players like Clady. Plus our front seven is better and younger. Young guys like Von Miller & Derek Wolfe and veteran guys like williams and dumervil. Does new england even have a linebacker worth a damn? MAYO is your best player and he isn't even close to our best linebacker.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The New England front 7 is better than the Broncos' front seven when it comes to rush offense, although I would say that the Broncos' does much better against the pass than the Pats' does.

You can't actually be serious when saying the Broncos' offense played as bad as the Pats' offense if you actually watched both of those games. Aside from the turnovers, the Broncos offense was fine when it came to scoring and moving the ball. The Pats offense had troubling moving the ball in the second half and became completely one dimensional while not scoring at all.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Broncos and Pats will be favourites to be the top 2 seeds, and I expect that to happen again. Ravens and Steelers will fight it out for the AFC North and the Texans will probably win their average division. I enjoyed the Colts' run last season but their schedule is understandably harder and I think they'll finish around 8-8.

The AFC is usually a lot easier to predict, but obviously every year there are teams that punch above their weight and teams that falter.

*EDIT:* Pats and Broncos were both very even last season, it's hard to choose between the two as to who's 'better'. It's a silly argument to have now, since last season is finished and the draft and free agency is still to come and injuries always play a big part in a season. Both teams lost to the Ravens last year - it doesn't matter 'how' they lost they did and that's that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd definitely rather have Thomas and Decker over what the Patriots have. NE and Denver are pretty close though. Both had secondary breakdowns.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If you guys could hybrid New England and Denver's offenses, who would you choose?

But don't let this go into a Manning/Brady debate. I'm just talking O-Line and receivers/TEs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Patriots offense is all-around better than Denver's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

O-line is a toss up. I'd want NE running backs with Denver WRs and GRONK.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

RB: Ridley/Willis
TE: Gronk/Hernandez
WR: Thomas/Decker/Werlk
OLine: lolz, I'm pretty at bad at this. MANKINS THOUGH.

and yeah, it's pretty easy to select who as each team has their own strengths on offense.


that's an opinion notorious, Mcgahee was quite good before he got injured and was great last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I want to see what DEMARCO can do with an offensive line most of all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I never said Willis wasn't good, but the Patriots running game was more productive last year.

Ranked 7th in the NFL last year, Broncos ranked 16th.

As far as a hybrid of the offense, if I'm using a starting lineup

QB - BRADY
RB - RIDLEY
WR - Wes Welker/Demaryius Thomas
TE - GRONK/Hernandez
LT - Ryan Clady
LG - MANKINS
C - Ryan Wendell
RG - Chris Kuper
RT - VOLLMER

Vollmer might be the Pats best O-Lineman honestly. He's so underrated.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fuck the Patriots and Broncos.

*STEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*

I'd definitely take Thomas over any WR on New England as others have said. It's hard to pass up any offense that has GRONK and HERNANDEZ though.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Knowshon Moreno looked like he was living up to his potential when McGahee got hurt. I want Moreno as starter and Willis as backup next season. Give Moreno another shot to be the star rb on this team because I feel he has the potential, he just needs to stay healthy which he did last season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah Moreno looked pretty good from what I saw once McGahee got hurt.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> Everyone thought the Texans would go to the Super Bowl and look how that turned out. Who would have thought that Peyton Manning would throw a crucial interception in overtime to give the Ravens the game? Or that Tom Brady would underachieve in the AFC Championship game? Every season is unpredictable.


You don't know KAEPERNICK

Sliced bread ain't got shit on him, and RGIII isn't gonna be close to his level next season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> I want to see what *DEMARCO* can do with an offensive line most of all.


De:mark*

???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Forget DeMarco, I wanna see DEZ beast this year and cement himself as a top 5 receiver :mark: :mark: :mark:

A.J. is already there. I think DEZ and JULIO will climb into the top 5 this year. It was also great to see Crabtree finally fulfill his potential last season and become the star he was expected to be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

How can you forget DeMARKo? Guy is elusive and VIOLENT. All the yards he got was on his own. Give him some blocking and Dallas wins 10-11 games.

If Murray is kicking ass, that helps DEZ. :romo

De:mark :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dallas needs to invest in an OL badly, forget Romo, you get him a top 5 line, and that offense is #1.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah that's what I'm preaching. Too bad Dallas has serious cap issues.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

NFL needs to get rid of the salary cap so the Cowboys & Pats can own everyone :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Colts need an oline too so Luck doesn't die. HE'S GOING TO DIE.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> How can you forget DeMARKo? Guy is elusive and VIOLENT. All the yards he got was on his own. *Give him some blocking and Dallas wins 10-11 games.
> *
> If Murray is kicking ass, that helps DEZ. :romo
> 
> De:mark :mark::mark::mark:


Dallas just seem to love doing things the hard way. With Romo at the helm and a suspect O-Line it's hard to see them comfortably winning their division. They've always got to scrap it out.

I'd actually like Dallas to make the playoffs next year though as you can't deny they're an entertaining team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I can deny that. they, just like the Jets, just have the most media coverage so they just have all their late game drama(which usually results in a loss) in everyone's view. I find them no more interesting than any other bad team. :kobe


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh, shit!

"The 49ers have expressed to others that a deal for QB Alex Smith is effectively complete. Can’t be finalized til league year begins 3/12

— Jason La Canfora (@JasonLaCanfora) February 24, 2013"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sounds like Smith to KC is pretty much done. Fuck me, .


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So the Chiefs replaced a mediocre QB with a slightly better mediocre QB? lol.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Meh. He's better than Cassel, but not by much. Chiefs need someone to be safe with the ball though and Smith can do that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the Chiefs made the playoffs when Cassell managed to limit his turnovers. Smith is great at that as well as game management so if he plays like he has in SF than this could work out better than some of you may think. They won't be a contender but they won't be bottom of the league matterial.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well, Smith at this point is better than any QB they could have drafted. So it'll have to do for now. On the bright side, KC can now focus on drafting a good player number one for a spot they need instead of reaching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Surely they wouldn't have drafted a QB anyway, but that is a good point nonetheless Aid.

Smith can band-aid QB until they can get a better one. They should still probably draft a QB later. It can't hurt to draft QBs really if you're not paying a premium pick to do it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

aren't the Chiefs the team that hasn't drafted a QB in the first round for like 20+ years or something?


make that THIRTY years.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pretty much. The streak will continue. Did they say what pick they will send for Smith?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

wow, they've drafted 3 QBs in 53 years. that right there is how you don't win championships folks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well this sure as hell wasn't the year to draft a QB, talk about a garbage class.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

How good is KC's defense


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

My buddy who's a news producer in Joplen says he's hearing 3rd rounder :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Well this sure as hell wasn't the year to draft a QB, talk about a garbage class.


geno isnt garbage.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> My buddy who's a news producer in Joplen says he's hearing 3rd rounder :side:


seems reasonable.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

AJ Jenkins (30th overall pick last year) has finally joined KAEPERNICK and the scrub WR's in ATL for offseason workouts.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



GOD said:


> geno isnt garbage.


He is compared to the QBs that came out of the 2012 Draft.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Last 2 drafts is more like it, Newton, Dalton, Kaepernick, Griffin, Luck, Wilson... fuck, even Tannehill

Geno's probably in the Gabbert, Locker, Ponder tier? And those guys should not have been first round picks

Also, LOL WHEDEN


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Geno might turn out to be great. Who really knows? If scouts had realized Wilson would be as good as he was, he would have been picked a hell of a lot higher. Same with Kaepernick the year before. Plus, Jake Locker for example would have surely plummeted lower.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Gotta give props to Brady for taking a massive pay cut so that the Pats have cap flexibility.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Forgot to mention that.

BRADY. WHAT A GUY.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Good guy Brady. I would get that meme up but too much hassle. Still, top man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

there wouldn't be much other stuff to go into that meme.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

so the steeler fans go from running the thread to desperate call to arms during my absence. that's so sad. 

austin is a good guy and i hope no one in the AFC north drafts him. the harbaugh gif to teo's 40 is classic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Te'o is probably a 3rd-round pick now. That's a bad time.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Te'o is probably a 3rd-round pick now. That's a bad time.


Still betting he goes in the top 20.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Last 2 drafts is more like it, Newton, Dalton, Kaepernick, Griffin, Luck, Wilson... fuck, even Tannehill
> 
> Geno's probably in the Gabbert, Locker, Ponder tier? And those guys should not have been first round picks
> 
> Also, LOL WHEDEN


considering the fact ive watched him play for two years, i think hes gonna be better then Gabbert.

btw pretty sure barely anyone had kaep or wilson on their radars when it came to draft day.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I was actually pretty high on Kaep and Wilson. Maybe not top ten picks but late first/early second round. The Nevada team Kaep was on was pretty good.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Smith to the Chiefs, good move on their part.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

SMITH. And not Geno! Thank the lord!

Also "lol" at some Chiefs fans being pissed at this and saying Cassel was better. They put up these stats and stuff that say Cassel is better but Smith has improved recently while Smith just got worse. Smith is a better option than any of the QB's in the draft and we can draft another QB if we need too. I feel a whole lot more confident in Smith behind center than I do Cassel or any potential draftee. The Chiefs arguably have more playmakers on the offensive side of the ball than the Niners did so I think Smith will fit just fine with the team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

A 2nd rounder is fucking nuts for Alex Smith. KC should've just sucked with Cassel again and drafted a QB later.

A 2nd rounder...an early 2nd rounder. Terrible, awful trade.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

2014 conditional pick can be escalated to a 2nd rounder. Terrible


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'll admit we probably did overpay for him but desperation tends to make teams do that. We could always trade down in the draft and get more picks as it is. Seeing as how Eric Fisher and Luke Joeckel are both really good OT's who we could potentially get in the top 5. Smith is such an upgrade from Cassel though. I can see why we reached.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Niners' round picks: 1, 2, 2, 3, 3, 4, 5, 5, 6, 6, 7, 7. Also projected to get 4, 7, 7 comp picks. I would not be surprise if some of those picks get traded for Revis or Harvin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TomahawkJock said:


> I'll admit we probably did overpay for him but desperation tends to make teams do that. We could always trade down in the draft and get more picks as it is. Seeing as how Eric Fisher and Luke Joeckel are both really good OT's who we could potentially get in the top 5. Smith is such an upgrade from Cassel though. I can see why we reached.


Smith has had one and a half good seasons. If he can continue that level of play, it might work out ok. If he regresses back to being one of the worst QBs in the league though...

At least Andy Reid is the HC now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lol Skip Bayless saying Cowboys should straight up trade Romo for Revis.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Lol Skip Bayless saying Cowboys should straight up trade Romo for Revis.


:vick

In all seriousness, where does everyone think Revis will eventually end up? And what draft picks etc would you be willing to give the Jets if you wanted him?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm seriously pissed the fuck off at this Smith trade. Another teams castoff QB.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> :vick
> 
> In all seriousness, where does everyone think Revis will eventually end up? And what draft picks etc would you be willing to give the Jets if you wanted him?


The 49ers. They have like 1000 picks this draft. That second they just got from KC plus a 3rd and a 4th or something is a good place to start.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs are going all in on Jadaveon Clowney in 2014.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs have only two picks in the top 95. This is not how you rebuild a team.

They should be trading players for picks, not the other way around.

Oh yeah and I've read SJax could be a Falcon and the Lions are interested in Reggie Bush. Jackson is not going to be a Ram next season, that seems to be a lock now.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I still believe the Chiefs will trade down and stock up on picks. Not a hard concept really. I also think KC is more talented than what they are given credit for but I'm biased.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They definitely should trade that first pick. Too bad this isn't a draft where you can get a lot for that top pick.

And even if it was, they wouldn't trade it because they need a QB so badly. lol poor KC.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Chiefs have only two picks in the top 95. This is not how you rebuild a team.
> 
> They should be trading players for picks, not the other way around.
> 
> Oh yeah and I've read SJax could be a Falcon and the Lions are interested in Reggie Bush. Jackson is not going to be a Ram next season, that seems to be a lock now.


Not good rebuilding at all. They only have two picks in the top 95, and one of them is the first pick in a relatively weaker draft. For the fans' sake there, I hope Smith maintains the same level of playing, but I'm feeling he regresses to the Alex Smith that was benched in favor of Shaun Hill. 

I also heard the same thing about both RBs to those teams. Both would be good moves. Either going to Green Bay would be terrible. :side:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Kinda hard for the Chiefs to trade that pick unless someone REALLY wants Joeckel. Whoever it is could just wait and go for Lane Johnson or Eric Fisher.


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I, for one, hopes that Alex Smith can do well in KC...He got Drew Bledsoe'd something serious


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Awesome haul for Smith. 

I love the stockpiling of picks. We be building a dynasty!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The 49ers have 15 picks in the draft.

Pretty sure that's the most since the Pats having like 14 in 2010 when they drafted GRONK, Hernandez, McCourty, Spikes, Mesko, etc.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

For the people saying trade down for KC... gotta find someone that wants up first. Same thing Lions fans are preaching, but it's just not that easy. Especially with lack of stars at the top of the draft.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

With 15 draft picks and newly freed cap space, we could potentially see the Niners trade for Revis. What better way to escalate the Revis-Sherman rivalry than to have them play each other twice a year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Anything to escalate that rivalry. I never got to witness Steelers/Raiders in the 70s and this could be the closest thing to that that we've had since that era.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Does anybody think the Chiefs could have traded with the Seahawks for Matt Flynn instead? Now, I'm not saying he's necessarily a better QB than Smith, and he's only played two games but he potentially offers a more explosive threat from that position. Plus, they might not have had to give up a second-rounder. Thoughts?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Does anybody think the Chiefs could have traded with the Seahawks for Matt Flynn instead? Now, I'm not saying he's necessarily a better QB than Smith, and he's only played two games but he potentially offers a more explosive threat from that position. Plus, they might not have had to give up a second-rounder. Thoughts?


I think flynn has two things going against him. Small sample size and getting beat out by wilson. With Smith you have a pretty good idea of what you are getting and have a couple of the things he would need to suceed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Do you have a good idea with Smith though? He's had one ok season backed by a stellar defense and running game. The rest has been not good to awful. He'll also never be anything more than a solid game manager.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Really don't want Revis, nor see the need for him.

I'd like a replacement to the #2 WR. And a really good backup RB to Gore.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Smith is just average. The Chiefs will do better than last year but don't expect them to get to .500.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Really don't want Revis, nor see the need for him.
> 
> I'd like a replacement to the #2 WR. And a really good backup RB to Gore.


I don't see how you couldn't want the best corner in football on your team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

His cost could really hamper them when their DBs are pretty good iirc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I can somewhat agree with the price playing a factor, but still it's Revis. When you have an opportunity to acquire the premier defensive back in the NFL and one of the best defensive players in the NFL overall, you do it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Niners shouldn't be trading any of thier picks, this is a deep draft in non-skill positions, it's time to load up.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Niners could trade up for someone they really like in the draft if they don't trade for Revis. Either way, I don't think 15 rookies make that team. They are way too talented for that. They're gonna trade some of those picks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Notorious said:


> I don't see how you couldn't want the best corner in football on your team.


Why overpay, though? To go from the 5th defense to the 1st? 

Niners already got a defense good enough to win the super bowl. 

Unless it is the right deal, i would pass.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So what now for Matt Cassel? Will he stay as Smith's backup or will any team want him? That team would probably have to be pretty desperate. Cardinals? Though Kolb did well last season until he got injured. Weren't they 4-1?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

aren't the Niners already set with young players? I understand loading up on them, but this team is contending right now and adding big name players will only help their superbowl chase.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chris Mortensen making more shit up. He says word around the NFL is that the Raiders want Geno Smith. lol but he can't get this confirmed from the Raiders. Obviously not. Why would the Raiders tip their hand this early? Ok it's the Raiders, but yeah, this is a may or may not be true situation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm not really a big follower of the NFL draft seeing as I'm not familiar with the majority of the prospects like I am with basketball and I don't really have a good guess of where players will likely be selected.

But be that as it may, is there any chance the Pats can draft Tavon Austin in the 1st round or would they have to trade up?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Austin posted a really fast 40 time. He's around 4.3. He's fast and shows the ability to get into space. Obviously fast guys that find space are dangerous. I'd imagine he goes late 1st round at the latest (doubtful he goes early 1st since that portion is usually filled with DL, OL, OLB, and CB). I guess his only glaring flaw is his size.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Austin's typically ranked around the 3rd-4th WR, behind Cordarrelle Patterson & Keenan Allen, whom are mostly the unanimous top two. After that, it's largely subjective between Tavon Austin/DeAndre Hopkins/Justin Hunter/Terrance Williams & others.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Austin posted a really fast 40 time. He's around 4.3. He's fast and shows the ability to get into space. Obviously fast guys that find space are dangerous. I'd imagine he goes late 1st round at the latest (doubtful he goes early 1st since that portion is usually filled with DL, OL, OLB, and CB). I guess his only glaring flaw is his size.


Yeah I saw him and Marquis Goodwin's 40 yd dashes.

When I was watching the clips of the 40 yd dashes, I heard the commentators compare him to Welker and I watched a bit of his college highlights and I thought maybe he could be a good, young receiver to have should Welker leave. I know Edelman is supposed to be the replacement but he's really injury prone.

I'm pretty unfamiliar with the NFL draft to be quite honest. Don't really learn about the players until after they're drafted.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ryan Swope is going to be the GOAT. White guy who runs a 4.3 40? :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He's an Aggie though. Gross. Seriously though, the guy can play this game pretty well.



Notorious said:


> Yeah I saw him and Marquis Goodwin's 40 yd dashes.
> 
> When I was watching the clips of the 40 yd dashes, I heard the commentators compare him to Welker and I watched a bit of his college highlights and I thought maybe he could be a good, young receiver to have should Welker leave. I know Edelman is supposed to be the replacement but he's really injury prone.
> 
> I'm pretty unfamiliar with the NFL draft to be quite honest. Don't really learn about the players until after they're drafted.


Pats could go for Amendola as well. Oh wait...

It's a lot to expect from a rookie WR to fill Welker's shoes, but Austin could be there when the Pats draft. It all just comes down to what other teams need/go for. I have no clue about how that will shake out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Amendola is good, but he seems injury prone. Just like Edelman.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hence the "oh wait..." lol. Yeah they're both made of glass. Good players, but they get dinged up easily.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It could always be worse. It could be Austin Collie bad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Shane Ross said:


> I, for one, hopes that Alex Smith can do well in KC...He got Drew Bledsoe'd something serious


he got it worse than Bledsoe. Bledsoe at least had a injury that was serious enough to keep him out for a couple months iirc. Alex Smith was okay the very next week and got benched.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

tavon austin is the GOAT from baltimore so keep his name out your mouth, notorious. if he goes to AFC i will flip out, he can do cobb like shit in the NFL. i really wanted cobb, but that was when i was big on the draft, haven't kept up this year. 

steelers need a miracle like a good strength and conditioning team or a coach that can keep his players in check so they don't go ruin seasons w/ silly reasons.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

you would be best to keep Collie's name out your mouth as well. the poor lad doesn't need any more bad luck and that's all that comes from notorious. :bron3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> he got it worse than Bledsoe. Bledsoe at least had a injury that was serious enough to keep him out for a couple months iirc. Alex Smith was okay the very next week and got benched.


Concussions are arguable when you are okay to go back to the game.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Irsay: Polian wanted to trade Peyton in 2004

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/03/01/irsay-polian-wanted-to-trade-peyton-in-2004/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Falcons cut Dunta Robinson, John Abraham, and Michael Turner. This frees up over 18 million in cap space. JEALOUS.

Clearly they'll try to sign SJax. There are some DEs out there to replace Abraham as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope Dunta Robinson is gone from the league.

Just a dirty player.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco agrees on new deal

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/03/01/report-ravens-flacco-strike-a-deal/

Ravens to repeat


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Not surprising that Ravens and Flacco sorted out the contract talks. They were never going to risk letting him go.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Flacco agrees on new deal
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/03/01/report-ravens-flacco-strike-a-deal/
> 
> *Ravens to repeat*


lol. No.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

AFC ain't winning again for a while, Flacco is a dieing breed that's about to fall by the wayside. Never again will a white QB win the SB.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well we do have LUCK on the rise :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah Luck will bea for sure top 5 qb in the next few years. if he doesn't get hurt or anything.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm also on the Ryan Tannehill bandwagon. Don't think he'll be a top 5 QB, but I'm sure he can get to the Matt Ryan/Romo level.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Well we do have LUCK on the rise :side:


Only if he works on those turnovers first.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He's still young. He'll be fine. You also have to remember he has one of, if not the worst O-Line in the NFL so that really didn't help his case, especially as a rookie.

As Luck gains more experience and he gets better protection his turnovers should go down.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> I'm also on the Ryan Tannehill bandwagon. Don't think he'll be a top 5 QB, but I'm sure he can get to the Matt Ryan/Romo level.


That level is capable of winning the SB I guess, I mean Flacco did, and he's on that level.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*Excited for NFL Free Agency??? Not Me*
http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/post/44378846839/excited-for-nfl-free-agency-not-me#_=_

- The 2013 edition of NFL free agency will commence on March 12. Fans get excited and anticipate who their favorite team may sign to fill that hole that will make them a championship contender. I won’t be one of those fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> Only if he works on those turnovers first.


stop mentioning the turnovers unless you actually watch the games. yes we he did have quite a bit that were his fault, caused by overthrown passes/underthrown/misreads of coverages/etc, but a lot of that has to do with the fact that he has no time in the pocket whatsoever. The guy is a scrambler too and yet the pressure still gets to him as we do have one of, if not the worst olines in the league and it's pathetic to watch. He's still a better prospect and talent than RGIII and that ACL injury isn't exactly making RGIII any better. :kobe

edit: lolz, didn't even read notorious's posts. I copied one of his sentences word for word. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Indy's run game is weak too. Again because the offensive line is so bad. Give Luck a solid RB and a good offensive line. SEE WHAT HAPPENS THEN.

Also pretty sure Luck threw it more than Griffin or Wilson. The more you throw the more likely you are to have INTs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

BALLARD isn't THAT bad tbh, I'd like to see him with a good offensive line too before moving onto yet another runningback. we honestly just need to draft strickly defensive linemen and a good front 7 in this draft. i'm somewhat content with our secondary, at least for now.


also did anyone else :ti at flacco's contract? I'm sorry but it can argued that he isn't even top 5 at his position, he's certainly not top 4, and yet he's the highest paid player in the league? like come on. :lmao


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Joe Flacco, QB: After leading Baltimore to an improbable Super Bowl winning season, the Delaware product signs with the Ravens for six-years and $120 million. Flacco’s deal is the 14th $100 million contract in NFL history. To date, the most anyone has actually gotten paid is Brett Favre at $54 million.


Sorry if I don’t spend a whole lot of my time over the next few weeks speculating and breaking down who signs where when NFL free agency starts.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco's now the highest paid player in the league? What is the world coming to?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

hey if thats what it cost for him to produce in his contract year to get a Super Bowl, its worth it. Well not really but I'll take sucking for the next six years while still getting a Super Bowl the previous. I still see us as a playoff team anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Showtime said:


> BALLARD isn't THAT bad tbh, I'd like to see him with a good offensive line too before moving onto yet another runningback. we honestly just need to draft strickly defensive linemen and a good front 7 in this draft. i'm somewhat content with our secondary, at least for now.
> 
> 
> also did anyone else :ti at flacco's contract? I'm sorry but it can argued that he isn't even top 5 at his position, he's certainly not top 4, and yet he's the highest paid player in the league? like come on. :lmao


They could stand to upgrade BALLARD though. Get guys that can block first though. Save Luck's life. Then get a RB. 

You want DLine before OLine? Can't disagree that DLine is CRITICAL, but I'd want to save Luck's life first.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I meant offensive linemen and a front 7 on defense. I want them upgrade both as much as possible tbh, we need to go at least 13-3 otherwise LUCK will not have lived up to Manning. :side:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Also pretty sure Luck threw it more than Griffin or Wilson. The more you throw the more likely you are to have INTs.


He was nowhere near as efficient as Wilson and Griffin either. He had one of the lowest completion percentages as well.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Flacco's now the highest paid player in the league? What is the world coming to?


lol. Imagine the type of contract that Rodgers will be getting.



Showtime said:


> stop mentioning the turnovers unless you actually watch the games. yes we he did have quite a bit that were his fault,


A lot of them were his fault. 



> He's still a better prospect and talent than RGIII


And your proof of that is?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wilson and Griffin both had running games. that goes a long way to helping a QB, especially when you don't have to throw 600+ times in a season and EVERYONE is expecting the pass in your rookie season. Lynch is a top 5 back and Morris had the second most rushing yards last season. Colts didn't even have a 1000 yard rusher. :kobe


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Agreed with UDFK.

Watched all three play a bit. All three are going to be good to great. This assumes Griffin is the same after his knee injury. I like Luck the most though. He'll probably have the longest career.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Revis interview with Seahawks fullback Michael Robinson. Talks about Niners trade rumors, his injury, Sherman, Tebow, etc.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lol Flacco wtf.

The bar has been raised.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Saints have no extra cap space thanks to Drew Brees. They had the worst defense in NFL history. Flacco will have a cap figure like that in 2 years. That is your future Ravens fans. Except Flacco is no as good as Drew Brees. 

Also, one week until free agency. 4 PM March 12th. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco is getting more than double than Brady. :ti


seriously though :ti the Ravens are fucked and everyone knows it. #JOEAINTLEITE


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

#JOE AINT LEITE

Will start will releasing Reed and Suggs, then Ngata, but at least they franchise Rice


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So the Bengals are winning the AFC North?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

his contract is pretty cap friendly until like 2016, so they will probably restructure it then.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Like I said before, I don't mind sacrificing the next six seasons losing since we got a Super Bowl for it. I'm sure a lot of teams would rather suck for six years if they could get a title just once. Besides I highly doubt we will be 4-12. Build through the draft.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Like I said before, I don't mind sacrificing the next six seasons losing since we got a Super Bowl for it. *I'm sure a lot of teams would rather suck for six years if they could get a title just once.* Besides I highly doubt we will be 4-12. Build through the draft.


That's definitely true. 

Ravens will still compete next season, but obviously the Steelers will be back to give them a run, plus the Bengals are always improving. Will be a tight division as always.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Like I said before, I don't mind sacrificing the next six seasons losing since we got a Super Bowl for it. I'm sure a lot of teams would rather suck for six years if they could get a title just once. Besides I highly doubt we will be 4-12. Build through the draft.


yeah, I'm sure you won't be singing this tone in a couple of years. everyone loves when their team wins a superbowl, but soon after you want another one and it's not like the desire for your team to win another one goes away. :kobe


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

http://www.csnne.com/blog/patriots-talk/source-welker-patriots-closing-multi-year-deal

Welker might just remain a Patriot after all. I'd stay if I was him. Slightly less money, but Brady is your QB? Yeah.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Kind of happy to see Wesley stay. I doubted we could've gotten a better replacement.

Funny thing is, Edelman was touted as Welker's replacement, but he's a FA as well.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well Chiefs offense is pretty much set now... re-signing Bowe to a FIVE year deal was idiotic though but maybe with Smith, he will put up better numbers than before. Albert could be moved to Guard if we draft Joekel. Not really sure what we will do with the first pick now though.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks sign former pro basketball player turn TE Darren Fells. The guys has never played college football. 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/03/05/seahawks-add-basketball-player-turned-tight-end/


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Well Chiefs offense is pretty much set now... re-signing Bowe to a FIVE year deal was idiotic though but maybe with Smith, he will put up better numbers than before. Albert could be moved to Guard if we draft Joekel. Not really sure what we will do with the first pick now though.


Because SF's had 1000 yard receivers with Smith throwing to them


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Because SF's had 1000 yard receivers with Smith throwing to them


Smith only had 100 more yards on the same amount of attempts this year as well as having a way worse completion percentage. can you please stop acting like Kaep is an elite qb or even close top a 10 qb. thanks. :kobe


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

who made this terrible thread title?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Will any team take Tebow as a QB? I can't see anyone that's _that_ desperate. Position change?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Because SF's had 1000 yard receivers with Smith throwing to them


Smith sure as hell beats the QB's Bowe has had, and Bowe still put up good numbers every season. I'm pretty sure he can only improve with Smith.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Smith's not the turnover machine that Cassel turned into.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Smith has NO POWAH in the arm though, no deep game.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Will any team take Tebow as a QB? I can't see anyone that's _that_ desperate. Position change?


I wouldn't like it, but I wouldn't be surprised if Tebow ended up in Chicago. My reason behind that thought is:

1) Chicago needs a backup QB, preferably a younger one that can still be developed. They don't have the right picks in the draft and too many other draft needs to draft a QB, so a young FA QB is more probable.

2) New Coach Marc Trestmen worked with Tebow before his combine a couple years ago. Trestmen got to know Tebow a little bit. He liked his short time with him.

3) Before Tebow was drafted, Trestmen, a QB guru, told reporters that he believes Tebow should be drafted in the first round, which he was, and that Tim can develop into a starting NFL QB.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

^ Interesting proposition.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

With us closing on re-signing Welker, now we need to bring back Talib.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> With us closing on re-signing Welker, now we need to bring back Talib.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed. And Vollmer too.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

What do you guys think of a trade with Revis going to the Vikings and Harvin going to the Jets?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well, Harvin is looking for a large contract. Part of the reason the Jets want to trade Revis is their perceived inability to resign him to a long, large contract come 2014.

I don't know what their current cap number is after making some cuts, but going into the offseason the Jets were $20 million over the cap.

So they'd essentially be in the same place. Granted, they could roll the dice and trade for Harvin and hope he doesn't hold out, and have him play the year out at his minimal cap number. But that is a large hope, because he's already on record as saying he will hold out until getting a long term extension. So it would seem unlikely he'd play on his 1 year contract.

All that being said though, it would seem to make more economic sense for the Jets to invest in Harvin than Revis. And he would likely require less money longterm than Revis.

So it's an interesting thought.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lmfao looks like Vince Young looking into getting back into the NFL.
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-young-looks-to-make-amends-revive-nfl-career


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd think the Jets want draft picks more than anything. Like Ageei said, it seems like they're not wanting to tie up a lot of money in one player. Revis is good, but it doesn't make sense for the Jets to spend all this money on him and still suck.




CamillePunk said:


> who made this terrible thread title?


IMPULSE


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well having Harvin would improve their offense. While Sanchez isn't good, it doesn't help his situation when all his receivers are terrible. I don't view Holmes as a legit number one. The Jets defense will still be decent without Revis.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Its looking more and more likely that Mike Wallace will be headed to Miami


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:mark: :mark:

TANNEHILL finally has someone to throw to. Too bad Bush is gone. But he was inconsistent anyway.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Shawne Merriman retires -- WWE future?*

Shawne Merriman should join the WWE he's got a good look he's 6'4 goes about 260, he's a fan of wrestling. Get him a developmental deal at least.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Could have used Wallace at the Patriots. He's a great deep threat and that's exactly what we need. Though there's a lot of receivers in the draft this year that we're supposedly looking at.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Looks like the David Akers era in San Fran is officially over.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think David Akers in general might be done.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Poor Akers. From what I've read the fella went through most of the season with a groin injury. Damn shame given he hits a 63 yarder but has that many accuracy problems.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dumbervil might get cut which is, imo, a terrible move because that pass rush that the Broncos's have right now is elite and the only elite part of that defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dumervil getting cut eh?

:brady2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

if he gets cut the Colts sure could use him. eyton


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Still think Elvis is too small and just part of a gimmicky system.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

NFL.com writers try to predict where the major FAs will land. IMO they did a horrible job, but Welker to my Cowboys? I can go for that!
http://www.nfl.com/photos/0ap1000000147634/0ap2000000147566


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Woah Welker in Dallas? Not sure where Dallas gets the money, but I'd take him. Rather have offensive lineman though.

edit: Looked at it. Yeah that's bad.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It looks more likely that Welker might stay with the Pats now, but he will test the market first to see what's out there. I can't see him heading to Dallas though. But if he did that would be a real coup and that receiving core would be great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Trade Welker for Dez :side:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I don't see Dallas having the money either for Welker. And if they did, I'd much rather see them upgrade that O-line and our DT positions first.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Trade Welker for Dez :side:


:hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You know to be honest, I wouldn't mind if Belichick took a chance and drafted Tyrann Mathieu. Not a first or 2nd round pick on him, but a 3rd or later.

I also like this Darius Slay kid from Mississippi State. One of those two will do IMO.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I know there's quite a few receivers in the draft this year and there's a good chance we'll draft someone. Just depends who's available.

I don't know much about Tyrann Mathieu but his nickname is 'Honey Badger' so that's good enough for me!

:hayley3


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Trade Welker for Dez :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Richard Sherman now has beef with ESPN pundit Skip Bayless. Does this guy have a problem with everyone?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hartline, Dolphins Agree on a 5 year deal, 31mil, 12.5 guarenteed.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ine-miami-dolphins-agree-on-fiveyear-contract


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

49ers better get revis.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fuck that, screw up their cap situation


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Richard Sherman now has beef with ESPN pundit Skip Bayless. Does this guy have a problem with everyone?


It was actually kind of uncomfortable to watch. He just started saying Bayless sucked at life and answered no question and kept insulting Skip Bayless, who ignored it. 

Only a few more days until Free Agency! :mark: 

I hope Chicago gets Urlacher back at a discount. Chicago has too many needs on the O-Line and at TE to be looking for two replacement LBs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah that interview was pretty awkward.

All Sherman did was bash Skip which Skip pretty much no-sold while refusing to answer any of Skip's questions.

As far as free agency goes, I'm hoping for the Pats to bring back Talib and Vollmer. It would be nice if we can sign Reed or Woodson too but I doubt we get either one.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Free agency should be fun. Welker looks like he's going to test the water and see what's out there. Hopefully he won't get a mega offer from anybody.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Cardinals cut Adrian Wilson.

Is he still good? From reading up it seems like he declined a lot last season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd decline too if I played for the Arizona Cardinals. He's old though, in Football terms, and there are many other safeties out there that teams can grab. He may get a small one year contract I think for a team that can't afford a better Safety.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Can't really blame Sherman though, Skip is annoying as hell. There is very few things I agree with him on.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Annoying is one thing, attacking him non-stop including telling him he is terrible at life and not answering questions in an interview is another. Whether you agree with Bayless or not, those personal attacks were 100% unnecessary and makes Sherman look bad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sherman came off like a douche.

And to be honest Skip might be right. Sherman is probably more known for his trash talking than his actual play on the field.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sherman is trying to make himself unmarketable it seems. You can't ruin interviews like that and expect to get more. :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Annoying is one thing, attacking him non-stop including telling him he is terrible at life and not answering questions in an interview is another. Whether you agree with Bayless or not, those personal attacks were 100% unnecessary and makes Sherman look bad.


Totally agree.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I guess I really should watch the interview then lol. But your right though. Speaking of which, is Skip still riding that Tebow bandwagon?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I guarantee you Sherman and Skip manufactured this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If I was Fitz, I would hold out until the Cards cut me and start working at like Home Depot to show I was serious.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

ESPN in general has toned down the Tebow shit vastly. Skip still rides him, but the Tebow discussions on First Take last maybe a minute at most. Skip's more of an RG3 guy now. Soon he'll be Johnny Football's biggest fan, Skippy Football.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> ESPN in general has toned down the Tebow shit vastly. Skip still rides him, but the Tebow discussions on First Take last maybe a minute at most. Skip's more of an RG3 guy now. Soon he'll be Johnny Football's biggest fan, Skippy Football.


Well thats what really had turned me off from watching the show. Never bought the whole Tebow hype, and got tired of hearing Skip dick ride him like he was the best thing since sliced bread. I'll give it another shot though now.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> *Sherman came off like a douche.*
> 
> And to be honest Skip might be right. Sherman is probably more known for his trash talking than his actual play on the field.


That's because he is one.



Aid180 said:


> ESPN in general has toned down the Tebow shit vastly. Skip still rides him, but the Tebow discussions on First Take last maybe a minute at most. Skip's more of an RG3 guy now. Soon he'll be Johnny Football's biggest fan, Skippy Football.


The Tebow stuff was getting unbearable.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sherman is the type of guy that you only love if he plays for your team. I'll only be annoyed if he was like this while still suck at his job. Besides Sherman plays for Seattle, and we all know the media doesn't give a shit about anyone up there usually. Casual fans don't know who the hell is Richard Sherman until he confronted Brady. He really needs to tone it down though. We all know who he is now.

Anyway there sure is a lot of good veteran free agents. If this was three years ago... lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The amount of love Griffin and Tebow, even Wilson and Newton, get vs KAEPERNICK is ridiculous


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I kind of hope Revis goes to the 49ers so that we can have 'Sherman vs Revis' - Battle of the cornerbacks twice a year.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

eh its not like they are actually going against each other. Unless Sherman plays WR which I believe he started at first in college.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> eh its not like they are actually going against each other. Unless Sherman plays WR which I believe he started at first in college.


Well yeah obviously they wouldn't actually be up against each other. It's like when pundits say stuff like 'Brady vs Manning!' It's not _actually_ Brady vs Manning, it's Brady vs Bronco's defence and Manning vs Patriots's defence, for example.

I think the 49ers/Seahawrks rivalry is one that will only grow and get bigger over the next few years now that they're both contenders.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Send Revis to the Rams for the Redskins pick. Revis gets to be with a Jeff Fisher and Courtland Finnegan and still in the division to play Sherman twice. Jets win, Rams win, Fisher wins, Revis wins, we all win. Except the Niners.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

OP doesn't know shit about football. 4-12? LOL is that a joke? Flacco has never missed the playoffs a single year in his whole career. He tied Joe Montana throwing 11 TD's and ZERO int's in the playoffs. They said the Ravens couldn't do it this year to. Keep hating, ravens will keep competing for SB's


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You're taking the weekly joke title seriously? :lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


>


Only person mad here is you. Rage in rants if you dont like it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> You're taking the weekly joke title seriously? :lol


Not a very funny joke considering they are the reigning SB Champions. It's just being salty. I'm a redskins fan but it's funny that Flacco Trolled so many people. SB MVP JOE FLACCO (RG3 will still be better, just wait *evil laugh*)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

being better than Flacco isn't a huge accomplishment.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> being better than Flacco isn't a huge accomplishment.


Verbal Rape in 3...2....

Flacco has more Game Winning drives then any QB since he entered the League in 08, He's never missed a game in his whole career, never missed the playoffs a SINGLE year, Won at least 1 playoff game every year of his career (NFL record 4 years so far, never been done before). Flacco threw 11 TD's, 0 int's in the playoffs tying Montana's record, outplayed Tom Brady in 2 straight AFCC games. Won SB MVP, has as many rings as Peyton Manning, Drew Brees, and Aaron Rodgers and is younger then all of them.

Yeah I know my shit, I will continue to barbeque you if you please. Flacco is without a doubt one of the best QB's in football right now. If you told me RG3 would accomplish what Joe Flacco has accomplished in 4 years I would cry tears of joy, that's a big fucking deal in such short order. RG3 has already missed more games then Flaco has in 4 years and that worries me. Flacco's style of play allows him to take minimal damage and play for a long time. I hate to say it but RG3 probably won't be playing when he's 34. Flacco will


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why do people bring up the fact that Flacco outplayed Brady in the AFC title game like that's supposed to be an accomplishment?

Brady is playing against Ravens defense a team that he statistically has his worst games against while Flacco is playing against the Pats defense, especially their lulzworthy secondary.

Mark Sanchez throws for 300+ every time he plays the Patriots FFS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

on his way to that superbowl to face the niners he played the Colts, Broncos, and Pats. Colts and Pats defensive secondaries are some of the worst in football and the Broncos wasn't much better in their game. If you watched those games Flacco was throwing bombs that his receivers were catching by making remarkable plays, they did more than he did to make those plays happen. The throws were hardly perfect and usually in coverage. :kobe

The teams he's had since being drafted have also been remarkable. He's had a top 5 back basically every year in Rice, a top defense for every year but this year and they still managed to step up in the playoffs, and a good group of linemen. I'll admit that his receivers were never very good until this year, but his stats and play were also never really good until this postseason. Elite QBs make good receivers, not the other way around, just look at Brady.

Not missing a game isn't really a record I care about.



And you don't know your shit. This is all pretty common knowledge that I've heard many times. Tell me something I don't know, perhaps something intangible that I don't see that makes him as GREAT as you make him out to be.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lmfao and Matt Ryan and Eli Manning has more game winning drives than Flacco. Romo is tied with him. I'd hit on the rest of it but I'd much rather just save my time.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Why do people bring up the fact that Flacco outplayed Brady in the AFC title game like that's supposed to be an accomplishment?
> 
> Brady is playing against Ravens defense a team that he statistically has his worst games against while Flacco is playing against the Pats defense, especially their lulzworthy secondary.
> 
> Mark Sanchez throws for 300+ every time he plays the Patriots FFS.


If the names were switched I'm sure you would have no problem saying Brady outplayed Flacco. Typical pats fan. Sanchez puts up yards in garbage time and that means something? Flacco plays in competitive games against NE. This year the Pats D actually fucking steamrolled the Jets. remember the "Butt fumble". The Pats D DOMINATED Sanchez and the Jets this year and they did nothing of the sort against the Raven either game. You can't even compare the two performances. Pats fans got the best excuses when they lose though I'll give em that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

pryme tyme stop posting in this thread.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Not a very funny joke considering they are the reigning SB Champions. It's just being salty. I'm a redskins fan but it's funny that Flacco Trolled so many people. SB MVP JOE FLACCO (RG3 will still be better, just wait *evil laugh*)


Well Flacco is just an average QB on a good team, so not that hard, but no he won't. RGIII will have an injury ridilled career overshadowed by the CHOSEN ONE, all glory to the KAEPERNICK.

Also, PERCY HARVIN WANTS MEGATRON DOLLARS


> While the Vikings and Harvin's agent, Joel Segal, have yet to exchange contract proposals, it's believed that Harvin wants money closer to what Calvin Johnson got from Detroit in 2012 (eight years, $132 million) than to Jackson or Bowe. That's an average of $16.5 million per year compared to a little more than $11 million for Jackson and Bowe. As one person put it about Harvin, he considers himself a "special" player and executives around the league have fed that attitude by telling people close to him how difficult it is to cover Harvin.





> Harvin threatened to walk out on the team last offseason after hearing that former Florida teammate Aaron Hernandez received a contract extension after only two years.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Anyways, back on topic. More Dolphins news, Matt Moore resigns, 2 years, 8 mil. Always found him as a decent backup. Good move imo.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-moore-signs-new-contract-with-miami-dolphins


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I saw that Stacks. I mean Percy is good, but he pretty much needs to have on full great season to warrant being in the God tier.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I blame other execs in the league puffing up his ego like Magic does to himself :kobe2


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> lmfao and Matt Ryan and Eli Manning has more game winning drives than Flacco. Romo is tied with him. I'd hit on the rest of it but I'd much rather just save my time.


ummm no Matt Ryan doesn't when you include the playoffs (You know the games that actually matter? Ryan has 1 playoff win, Flacco has 9 wins btw). I also said since Flacco entered the league in 08. Eli doesn't have more then Flacco starting from when Flacco entered the NFL in 08. Your sloppy and your facts aren't straight. More red for you


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Regular season games matter. Stop posting.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> I saw that Stacks. I mean Percy is good, but he pretty much needs to have on full great season to warrant being in the God tier.


They should pay Harvin that much. In fact, the should pay him double it. Harvin 100% super duper deserves it. Let him play QB too. Vikings don't need the cap space. They can even cut AP to make room for him. :side:

Fun Fact: Ravens miss the playoffs if the refs called the block in the back by Boldin on the 4th and 29.

Fun Fact: Ravens don't make it to the AFC Championship game if the jobber DB with Denver doesn't fuck up his jump timing.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> ummm no Matt Ryan doesn't when you include the playoffs (You know the games that actually matter? Ryan has 1 playoff win, Flacco has 9 wins btw). I also said since Flacco entered the league in 08. Eli doesn't have more then Flacco starting from when Flacco entered the NFL in 08. Your sloppy and your facts aren't straight. More red for you


http://www.pro-football-reference.com/play-index/comeback.cgi?player=RyanMa00
http://www.pro-football-reference.com/play-index/comeback.cgi?player=FlacJo00

I did my research scrub. Maybe you should do yours. Take the mods advice and stop posting before you make yourself look more like a clown than you already are. Funny seeing how your dick riding Flacco so hard being a Redskins fan.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fun facts, you can't make the playoffs without winning a lot of games in the regular season, so it does kinda matter.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Regular season games matter. Stop posting.


Obviously but no one ever won a SB in the regular season. It's about guys that can perform in the playoffs and Flacco has proven he can. as for the regular season he's never missed the playoffs so I don't see a problem. "Stop Posting". lol at the mods catching feelings when I'm laying all the facts in place. boo fucking hoo? Got some facts? I've posted plenty.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Fun facts, you can't make the playoffs without winning a lot of games in the regular season, so it does kinda matter.


Unless you were in the AFC west pre-Manning to the Broncos


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The only feeling caught is your rage induced by the joke thread title. Plus you don't even understand what the title means. It's not knocking Flacco. It's joking that since he got paid, they can't afford the other players that greatly contribute to them being good.

So yeah, don't post here anymore. Or do and continue to make yourself look like a fool.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Fun facts, you can't make the playoffs without winning a lot of games in the regular season, so it does kinda matter.


Flacco does both. What's your argument?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> If the names were switched I'm sure you would have no problem saying Brady outplayed Flacco. Typical pats fan. Sanchez puts up yards in garbage time and that means something? Flacco plays in competitive games against NE. This year the Pats D actually fucking steamrolled the Jets. remember the "Butt fumble". The Pats D DOMINATED Sanchez and the Jets this year and they did nothing of the sort against the Raven either game. You can't even compare the two performances. Pats fans got the best excuses when they lose though I'll give em that.


That was one game....

The game that Jets & Pats played in New England was an overtime game. Last time I checked this season, the Jets & Pats played twice = One blowout game and one close game decided by a FG. The same thing with the Pats & Ravens. One blowout game and one close game decided by a FG. If you look at the numbers of both of those games and compare the two, Sanchez threw for more yards and had a better completion percentage than Flacco. Flacco just had more TD's.

What excuses am I making? The Pats D fucking sucks. I'm not gonna sit here and try to prop up Flacco or any other QB that does great against our defense because our defense is that bad. It's not an accomplishment.

Funny how you're so butthurt over a thread title though.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> The only feeling caught is your rage induced by the joke thread title. Plus you don't even understand what the title means. It's not knocking Flacco. It's joking that since he got paid, they can't afford the other players that greatly contribute to them being good.
> 
> So yeah, don't post here anymore. Or do and continue to make yourself look like a fool.


Exactly, with Flacco taking that huge payday takes away from the huge holes they need to fill. LBs, a FS, NT/DT depth, even TE with Ed Dickson looking to go to the UFA after this season. Wouldn't even hurt to get a new OLT and moving Oher back to the right.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Matt Birk retired too. That's a huge loss at Center.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Honestly is Flacco even the best QB in his division?

Big Ben is still a top-tier QB. Really an argument can be made for either one.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I guess Flacco is better than Dalton, but I think Dalton will get better eventually, an with THE BEST RECEIVER IN THE NFL on his team, Dalton has a good shot to continue to improve. (Note, I'm 100% biased towards my Dawg AJ Green.)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Ravens are the Champions no matter how much anyone pleads, and whines, or moans about Flacco or this or that. 

Like I said my eyes are set on the future. RG3 will be epic. But man up and give Flacco credit where credit is due. he played the best football out of any QB in the playoffs this year. The same playoffs with Brady, Manning, Rodgers, Ryan, RG3, Wilson ect. Coming from a football forum straight on here SOME of you sound ridiculous and don't have the slightest tingling of what the hell your talking about.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dalton has a ton of upside. And he's done really well for his first 2 seasons.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Coming from a football forum straight on here SOME of you sound ridiculous and don't have the slightest tingling of what the hell your talking about.


Kettle, meet pot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Flacco does both. What's your argument?


He does what you were just knocking other guys for doing as meaningless?

The Ravens can't afford Flacco, Rice, Suggs, and Nagota, let alone Smith. Reed will be gone after next season, and others will be gone sooner than later.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> The Ravens are the Champions no matter how much anyone pleads, and whines, or moans about Flacco or this or that.
> 
> Like I said my eyes are set on the future. RG3 will be epic. But man up and give Flacco credit where credit is due. he played the best football out of any QB in the playoffs this year. The same playoffs with Brady, Manning, Rodgers, Ryan, RG3, Wilson ect. Coming from a football forum straight on here SOME of you sound ridiculous and don't have the slightest tingling of what the hell your talking about.


Who said they weren't the champions? Who said Flacco didn't play great in the playoffs?

My point was, saying Flacco outplayed Brady in a game and trying to use that as a reason to prop up Flacco is stupid when you realize that Flacco is playing against one of the worst defenses, especially passing defense in the NFL while Brady throughout his whole career even before Flacco was in college, always struggled against the Ravens, a team he has his worst games of the season typically against.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> The Ravens are the Champions no matter how much anyone pleads, and whines, or moans about Flacco or this or that.
> 
> Like I said my eyes are set on the future. RG3 will be epic. But man up and give Flacco credit where credit is due. he played the best football out of any QB in the playoffs this year. The same playoffs with Brady, Manning, Rodgers, Ryan, RG3, Wilson ect. Coming from a football forum straight on here SOME of you sound ridiculous and don't have the slightest tingling of what the hell your talking about.


Name names.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco isn't top 5 at his position and yet is the highest paid football player. What say you, pryme tyme?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

To say the least im stoked for Tuesday. Ready to see the UFA blow up.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Exactly, with Flacco taking that huge payday takes away from the huge holes they need to fill. LBs, a FS, NT/DT depth, even TE with Ed Dickson looking to go to the UFA after this season. Wouldn't even hurt to get a new OLT and moving Oher back to the right.


Again, I live in the Baltimore DC area. I see more of their games then probably any of you. Ed Dickson blows and could be replaced by ANYONE. He was fast/athletic coming out of Oregon but he has no hands and couldn't block to save his life, especially around the GL. Pitta is the only TE the Ravens care about keeping around. DT depth? they just won the SB with Kemoautu on a veteran minimum salary. You could get a push with Perry Saturn's mop playing next to Ngata. The Ravens draft as well as any team in football, they've always built through the draft and not FA so nothing really changes for them. When you can draft guys like Suggs, Ngata, Upshaw, Kruger, Art Jones, McPhee, Cody ect who needs FA?

Why are you just looking for reasons why the Ravens will fail.. I don't understand rooting on a team to fail just because they are successful? Root for YOUR team, not against the champions lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Flacco isn't top 5 at his position and yet is the highest paid football player. What say you, pryme tyme?


I say keep making internet lists. Flacco probably gives LESS then a fuck what you think lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Probably, but he also probably doesn't give a fuck what you think. The guy probably only listens to people that feed his ego, but the truth of the matter is what I said. Flacco is not a top 5 QB in the league and is being paid more than all of them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Can we all just remember how awful Flacco was this season before the playoffs. He was inconsistent from game to game, he was awful on the road, he lost to the Steelers with Charlie Batch at QB, and he had a game with a 0.4 QBR and a 0.3 QBR. Let's not call Flacco great with a small sample of playoff games from January. Let's not forget how many times he was bailed out by his receivers. He had a good post season, but he's far from elite.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens would have been better off letting Flacco walk and trading for Smith, signing Rice, Nagata, Suggs, and Smith to extensions, and being the favorites for the next 5 years instead of blowing up the team after 2 more years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco had a better playoff run than Brady, Peyton, RG3, Wilson, Rodgers and Kaepernick and his team has made it to the playoffs every year he's been in the league, even though Flacco was an average QB on a stacked team for the majority of those playoff runs but nonetheless, Flacco carried that team and that's why he's the highest paid player in the league.

Tom Brady and Peyton Manning don't deserve to be mentioned in the same breath as Flacco.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lets remind everyone again that his opponents were the Colts, Broncos, and Pats. none of which have great secondaries, in fact Colts/Pats have two of the worst secondaries in the league. Even the Niners' biggest weakness on defense are their corners. Ultimately everyone hopes this contract just completely fucks over the Ravens and Flacco continues to play like what he has throughout his career, which is a quarterback not capable of actually CARRYING his team like other elite QBs.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Probably, but he alsoprobably doesn't give a fuck what you think. The guy probably only listens to people that feed his ego, but the truth of the matter is what I said. Flacco is not a top 5 QB in the league and is being paid more than all of them.


Your entitled to your own opinion. But at the end of the day it's just one person's opinion.

Flacco went out there and EARNED a SB Championship and SB MVP (Ravens don't win this SB without Flacco's outstanding postseason). NO ONE can take that away from him. That's all that matters not top 5 lists. That's why I hope one day RG3 will finally get there. You live in football immortality when you win the SB along with the SB MVP and leave behind a postseason performance like Flacco's.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Again, I live in the Baltimore DC area. I see more of their games then probably any of you. Ed Dickson blows and could be replaced by ANYONE. He was fast/athletic coming out of Oregon but he has no hands and couldn't block to save his life, especially around the GL. Pitta is the only TE the Ravens care about keeping around. DT depth? they just won the SB with Kemoautu on a veteran minimum salary. You could get a push with Perry Saturn's mop playing next to Ngata. The Ravens draft as well as any team in football, they've always built through the draft and not FA so nothing really changes for them. When you can draft guys like Suggs, Ngata, Upshaw, Kruger, Art Jones, McPhee, Cody ect who needs FA?
> 
> Why are you just looking for reasons why the Ravens will fail.. I don't understand rooting on a team to fail just because they are successful? Root for YOUR team, not against the champions lol


Im not looking at reason for the Ravens to FAIL, im looking for areas the need to IMPROVE. No shit sherlock, of course Ed Dickson isn't that great, why I said they need to look for a person to replace him. NT/DT help because Ngata is constantly injured the past two seasons. Its a no brainer. Just because you might watch a few more games doesn't mean im not following them. I follow every team. Im heavily into fantasy football and deep, deep IDP leagues. I have my reasons to follow all teams for all purposes. 

And I do root for my team. I know what my Cowboys needs are, they just aren't the topic right now. Ravens are because you got butt hurt over the thread title.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Here's a fun fact. Since Joe Flacco has been in the NFL, the Ravens have never had a top 10 passing offense. #BESTQBINTHELEAGUETHO #ELITEASFUCK #BRADYCANTCOMPARE #RODGERSISASCRUB


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

By the way, Rodgers is about to get an extension and it's said to dwarf Flacco's. At least the best QB will be getting paid the most soon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Your entitled to your own opinion. But at the end of the day it's just one person's opinion.
> 
> Flacco went out there and EARNED a SB Championship and SB MVP (Ravens don't win this SB without Flacco's outstanding postseason). NO ONE can take that away from him. That's all that matters not top 5 lists. That's why I hope one day RG3 will finally get there. You live in football immortality when you win the SB along with the SB MVP and leave behind a postseason performance like Flacco's.


Brady has three superbowls, Manning/Brees/Rodgers all have what Flacco has as well. Eli has double of what Flacco has. All of them are also statistically better than Flacco.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> By the way, Rodgers is about to get an extension and it's said to dwarf Flacco's. At least the best QB will be getting paid the most soon.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Please take up a lot of cap space Rodgers.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Lets remind everyone again that his opponents were the Colts, Broncos, and Pats. none of which have great secondaries, in fact Colts/Pats have two of the worst secondaries in the league. Even the Niners' biggest weakness on defense are their corners. Ultimately everyone hopes this contract just completely fucks over the Ravens and Flacco continues to play like what he has throughout his career, which is a quarterback not capable of actually CARRYING his team like other elite QBs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So you posting facts makes you more informed than all of us and me posting facts makes me mad? :bron2


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Here's a fun fact. Since Joe Flacco has been in the NFL, the Ravens have never had a top 10 passing offense. #BESTQBINTHELEAGUETHO #ELITEASFUCK #BRADYCANTCOMPARE #RODGERSISASCRUB


Here's a fun fact every year of Flacco's career the Ravens had a top 10 running game. #YOURAMORON


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


>


Yes, post a gif cause you can't come up with a logical comeback. 



Aid180 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Please take up a lot of cap space Rodgers.


Would love to see Rodgers eat up that cap space as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> By the way, Rodgers is about to get an extension and it's said to dwarf Flacco's. At least the best QB will be getting paid the most soon.


Rodgers doesn't deserve that contract. He didn't have better playoff numbers than Andy Dalton while dominating the Pats secondary and making the playoffs every year and still be an elite QB without ever leading his to a top 10 passing offense. He's not #ELITEASFUCK :rodgers

Lol at mentioning the Ravens running game. Yes we are well aware that Ray Rice is a beast. Don't see how that stops my argument and makes me a moron. If Flacco is so elite, how come he can't lead his team to a top 10 passing offense?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Getting tjchurch vibes here.

Yeah Aid, I hope they're a one man team too kinda like the Miami Dolphins with Marino.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> So you posting facts makes you more informed than all of us and me posting facts makes me mad? :bron2


Because it's a shit argument. The Broncos and 49ers were the 2 best overall defenses in the entire NFL. Don't you know secondary stats are a wash? If a team can run all over you of course you won't give up a lot of passing yards. Why do you think the Browns are "ranked" a top secondary. It's a meaningless stat because it can't take into account the success of the opponent's running game. Flacco faced 9/10 top defenses this year, give me a fucking break


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You know what's a shit argument? Me saying that Flacco has never led the Ravens top a 10 passing offense like every other elite QB does and you bring up their running stats to prove why I'm wrong.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Here's a fun fact every year of Flacco's career the Ravens had a top 10 running game. #YOURAMORON


See, here's one thing, the rest of us can make an argument (strange we are all on the same side) without having to resort to name-calling and flaming.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Getting tjchurch vibes here.
> 
> Yeah Aid, I hope they're a one man team too kinda like the Miami Dolphins with Marino.


There's only one way to find out.

pryme tyme, do you think NFL players fine money goes to charity?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

^^^One of the best posts I've ever read.

Oh yeah Asomugha is going to be cut. Philly will be like 30 or 40 million under the cap. Extremely jealous, but then it's the Eagles so I realize I'm not.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> You know what's a shit argument? Me saying that Flacco has never led the Ravens top a 10 passing offense like every other elite QB does and you bring up their running stats to prove why I'm wrong.


He's had a top 10 running game ever year he's been in the NFL. The Ravens have always been a run first team. 

Rodgers, Brady, Brees are all in pass-heavy style offenses. I'm only gonna talk wrestling on here from now on, this is sad


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> See, here's one thing, the rest of us can make an argument (strange we are all on the same side) without having to resort to name-calling and flaming.


If he didn't matter-of-factly say "Here's a FUN FACT" like an asshole, I wouldn't have.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

2004:


Edgerrin FUCKING James: 1548 yards, 9 touchdowns, 334 carries.

Peyton ACTUALLY ELITE Manning: 4557 yards, 49 touchdowns, 497 attempts.



what say you, pryme tyme? if you don't know what this is about, it's you claiming a quarterback won't do well with a top runningback/running game. they should actually do better, but somehow you don't seem to realize that.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh, yeah, see, "Fun Fact" is our go-to phrase on here since the Cardinals were their winning streak during the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> He's had a top 10 running game ever year he's been in the NFL. The Ravens have always been a run first team.
> 
> Rodgers, Brady, Brees are all in pass-heavy style offenses. I'm only gonna talk wrestling on here from now on, this is sad


The Patriots had a top 10 passing game and running game this season...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco actually passes a decent amount of the time too. It's not like Rice gets 30 carries a game.

Also Rodgers only had around 20 more attempts than Flacco last season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Guys, you ready for this *bold* prediction for Tuesday? Drew Stanton will sign with Arizona and become the starting QB for the Cardiac Cards this season, making the NFC West a four-headed monster.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> The Patriots had a top 10 passing game and running game this season...


Yes they are an offensive minded team and have no problem running up the score in a blowout which only helps both those stat lines. That's their style of play and the ravens have theirs. And the Ravens balanced style beat the Patriots TWICE this year and won a SB. So stats and top 10's are all well and good, I only care about who wins the SB. Stats are so reliant garbage time points and scheduling ect. that they really don't mean much. Ravens brought home the trophy, something they did worked and they certainly didn't have a top defense this year.

It's kinda grasping at straws eh?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco has never had a 4000 yard season? IN THIS ERA? How are we even arguing about whether or not this guy is even close to elite. This is ridiculous. :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Yes they are an offensive minded team and have no problem running up the score in a blowout which only helps both those stat lines. That's their style of play and the ravens have theirs. And the Ravens balanced style beat the Patriots TWICE this year and won a SB. So stats and top 10's are all well and good, I only care about who wins the SB. Stats are so reliant garbage time points and scheduling ect. that they really don't mean much. Ravens brought home the trophy, something they did worked and they certainly didn't have a top defense this year.
> 
> It's kinda grasping at straws eh?


You do realize that the majority of the Patriots games this season were decided by 10 points or less. Unless them being up by 7 and still having their starters out means they were running up the score.

How does the Ravens beating the Pats deflect the fact that Flacco can't lead his team to a top 10 passing offense? How does the Ravens beating the Patriots make my argument false?

It's funny because you were the guy who initially brought up stats, talking about how Flacco had better stats than every other QB in the playoffs but now stats don't matter.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Flacco has never had a 4000 yard season? IN THIS ERA? How are we even arguing about whether or not this guy is even close to elite. This is ridiculous. :ti


Exactly. Even Romo has had 3 4000+ yard seasons. Almost eclipsed 5k in 2012. Guy has to be trolling at this point, or he's dense as fuck.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Flacco has never had a 4000 yard season? IN THIS ERA? How are we even arguing about whether or not this guy is even close to elite. This is ridiculous. :ti


Why are you so mad? Should he should return his SB MVP because he didn't throw for 4000 yds? 

It be one thing if you guys weren't biased but your all a bunch of salty homers trying to take shots at Flacco because your team didn't win it this year and you hate to see him succeed. just admit your hating and move on. Its like Lebron all over gain, he wins a title and people still hate. just lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the only homer here is you. we can't all be homers when we all support different teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why would I hate to see Flacco succeed? I have nothing against Flacco. But that doesn't mean I'm gonna pretend like he's an elite QB when I don't think he's one.

But yeah, man. We're all salty homers who are jealous of Flacco because we don't think he's as good as you think he is.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> You do realize that the majority of the Patriots games this season were decided by 10 points or less. Unless them being up by 7 and still having their starters out means they were running up the score.
> 
> How does the Ravens beating the Pats deflect the fact that Flacco can't lead his team to a top 10 passing offense? How does the Ravens beating the Patriots make my argument false?


Why does having a top 10 passing offense matter so bad? Winning games is what matters and the Ravens do just that. They are the WORLD CHAMPIONS and your here talking about top 10 passing offenses. Who cares? people that are salty the Ravens won the SB, that's who.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Unless you were in the AFC west pre-Manning to the Broncos


Or in the NFC West in 2010.

And speaking of that, major LOL at the defending Super Bowl champions losing in the first round to a team with a losing record.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Why does having a top 10 passing offense matter so bad? Winning games is what matters and the Ravens do just that. They are the WORLD CHAMPIONS and your here talking about top 10 passing offenses. Who cares? people that are salty the Ravens won the SB, that's who.


yes, we understand, THE RAVENS won the world championship. THE RAVENS. THE RAVENS were the best team in the nfl in 2012. But that doesn't make FLACCO the best QB. The doesn't make FLACCO an elite QB. And that doesn't make FLACCO better than his peers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Elite QB's lead their teams to great offensive passing numbers. Flacco doesn't. The Ravens won games when their QB was Kyle Boller and they won a SB with Trent Dilfer at QB, let's not act like Flacco is a huge difference maker. The Ravens as a team won that ring. Them winning a SB doesn't make Flacco elite.

I love how everyone who disagrees with you and uses numbers to backup why they think you're wrong is a salty hater though.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> the only homer here is you. we can't all be homers when we all support different teams.


I'm a redskins fan how am i homer for the Ravens? Listen I came in here and the FIRST thing I noticed was the anti-Ravens bias, it's glaring. I'm on a football forum of all sorts of fans and you guys seem very salty over here in comparison. I'm from the area so someone's gotta stand up for them when you guys are all just being whiny haters. Reminds me of when the Heat just won the Title, nothing but crying and pandering about why they'll fail the next year.. Like I said I'll stick to wrestling on here, you guys don't need me challenging your absurd football related claims. United by a common enemy it looks like, carry on.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Joe Flacco is ranked 25th this past season in Total QBR. 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/qbr

QBR is generally considered the most effective number to judge and compare Quarterback performances. Flacco had games with a QBR of 0.3 and 0.4 out of 100 this season. He is inconsistent and streaky as hell. The Ravens got lucky that good Flacco showed up during the playoffs and not regular season Flacco.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm a redskins fan. Listen I came in here and the FIRST thing I noticed was the anti-Ravens bias, it's glaring. I'm on a football forum of all sorts of fans and you guys seem very salty over here in comparison. I'm from the area so someone's gotta stand up for them when you guys are all just being whiny haters. Reminds me of when the Heat just won the Title, nothing but crying and pandering about why they'll fail the next year.. Like I said I'll stick to wrestling on here, you guys don't need me challenging your absurd football related claims. United by a common enemy it looks like, carry on.


Like I had mentioned earlier, he's illiterate, trolling, or he's dense as fuck.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Brah, you got all butthurt over a thread title that was a joke. Just like every sports thread title on WF for the most part.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

There is no bias from us. I've always enjoyed watching the Ravens and was happy to see them win. in fact, no one here is even talking badly about the Ravens. We're talking about FLACCO and FLACCO alone. And you're calling us haters, bias, etc because we support our arguments that Flacco isn't that great of a QB.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Why are you so mad? Should he should return his SB MVP because he didn't throw for 4000 yds?
> 
> It be one thing if you guys weren't biased but your all a bunch of salty homers trying to take shots at Flacco because your team didn't win it this year and you hate to see him succeed. just admit your hating and move on. *Its like Lebron all over gain, he wins a title and people still hate. just lol*


No person with sense could hate on Lebron at this point.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Damn, I leave for a couple of hours and this thread goes crazy. :shock


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Good he's gone. What a terrible poster you are pryme tyme. One of the worst on this forum.


lol oh wait he posted another pic! Fuck yeah he's back even though he said he's sticking to the wrestling sections.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

UPDATE: John Abraham is also drawing interest from the San Francisco 49ers and was scheduled to meet with the team Friday in Santa Clara, according to USA Today.

Could be some good depth for the 49ers


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Good he's gone. What a terrible poster you are pryme tyme. One of the worst on this forum.
> 
> 
> lol oh wait he posted another pic! Fuck yeah he's back even though he said he's sticking to the wrestling sections.


Don't get butthurt because I blasted your horrible thread title. You already gave me an infraction for saying "moron", your obviously pretty worked up over this. I know this internet business is serious stuff! So I'll leave you guys alone.

Wrestling on the wrestling forum. Football on the football forum. I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It's a joke, man. You got all butthurt over a joke being in the thread title.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Don't get butthurt because I blasted your horrible thread title. You already gave me an infraction for saying "moron", your obviously pretty worked up over this. I know this internet business is serious stuff! So I'll leave you guys alone.
> 
> Wrestling on the wrestling forum. Football on the football forum. I'll never make that mistake again.


3rd time you've said that, yet you're still posting here. Beat it, chump. Its obvious you can't tell the difference between Flacco as a QB and the Ravens as a team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lolol how old are you? Serious question.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...3/08/signs-point-to-release-of-deangelo-hall/

Hall gonna get released by the Skins.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well, at least I learned something new from all of this. Since the season is apparently only a month long, I've got nothing to talk about, so I'll see you guys in January.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Regular season is garbage time.

Adrian Peterson rushing for 2000+ coming off a torn ACL isn't impressive cause he didn't do it in the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

DAT SIG


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

We all know he really logged because its past his bed time.




MrMister said:


> lolol how old are you? Serious question.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...3/08/signs-point-to-release-of-deangelo-hall/
> 
> Hall gonna get released by the Skins.


Hall had a good run with the Skins. Wonder where he'll land.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Panthers accused of lying to the public about money woes:

Source: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...ms-were-making-money-hand-130813906--nfl.html

And speaking of rich contracts we discussed earlier, NFL made a slideshow of the richest contracts for 2013 so far
http://www.nfl.com/photoessays/0ap1...for-2013?campaign=Facebook_essay_rich#photo=1

I can see Rodgers taking the top spot soon. Also see Romo breaking the top 10 after this season as well.

Sanchez is at 15. Overpaid a bit?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Do you guys remember at the beginning of the year when there was that nfl players voted top 100 players list? And both Tebow and Sanchez were on it? :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Giants yet to wrap up a deal for Victor Cruz. :hmm:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Do you guys remember at the beginning of the year when there was that nfl players voted top 100 players list? And both Tebow and Sanchez were on it? :lmao


That list was a joke. Was not happy about it at all.




AlienBountyHunter said:


> Giants yet to wrap up a deal for Victor Cruz. :hmm:


They really need to lock him down or they'll lose him to another team. Cruz > Hakeem Nicks


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I expect this shit from IMPULSE or Magic, but MM? Aid? Verbally shanking special needs kids defending a team they don't even pull for? That's fucked up, brah.

In other news, Ellerbe and not Kruger looks to be top priority for Baltimore, which is a good move. Ellerbe is more versatile, I'd like to keep both but they picked the right one:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9030980/dannell-ellerbe-not-paul-kruger-priority-baltimore-ravens


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Figured we'd release Hall.. Skins desperately need a corner.

Wouldn't mind signing Woodson for a season.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



#Mark said:


> Figured we'd release Hall.. Skins desperately need a corner.
> 
> Wouldn't mind signing Woodson for a season.


I thought they would try to move Hall to safety?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I expect this shit from IMPULSE or Magic, but MM? Aid? Verbally shanking special needs kids defending a team they don't even pull for? That's fucked up, brah.


:lmao 

Shit happens man.

I wonder what team are getting the Bennett's, Martellus and Michael, the TE and DE. Both are FAs and both have had an interest in playing together. Michael Bennett is a very underrated DE and I think he is actually the best DE available. Martellus is an ok TE that could create space when he wants to. Tampa, Philly, and Atlanta seem like possible landing spots for them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Is Tony G retiring?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

On a scale of 1 to Brett Favre, he's 95% retired in his mind. He'll be back in July is my guess.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wouldn't mind seeing Tony G go for one more season, I dont blame him either. Boy deserves a Superbowl ring.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He should come to the Patriots. Fill in when the annual Hernandez/GRONK injuries occur.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He'll pull a Junior Seau or 2.

... and go to the Pats ^


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tony coming back would help Atlanta. If they get Steven Jackson, a DE like Bennett or Avril, a solid CB either in the draft or FA, plus Tony, then Atlanta would look like a serious contender. Their weakness last year was pass rush and running the ball. Add Bennett and Jackson and they essentially fill their two biggest needs.

Actually, fuck that, Tony should come to Chicago and become Jay Cutler's very best friend with Brandon Marshall.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bears are too worried about resigning jason cambell atm lol


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs sign ex-Falcons corner Dunta Robinson. Very good pickup for KC. He's not the best CB, but he was a solid number 2.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs are slowly improving. Already liking the moves John Dorsey has made. I feel like with him and Reid we are in far better hands than we have been in a while.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lol flacco being elite. elite qb's can pretty much win a game on their own. guys like Brady and Rodgers were getting their teams ot the playoffs for years with mediocre or bad running games. Don't think flacco does that without rice.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Joe Flacco - Number of Pro Bowl selections: 0

Result: Highest paid NFL Quarterback. 

:taker

(I know he has had to compete with Peyton and Tom, but they each missed a season. He should of made at least ONE by now. Guy lost out to Matt Schaub of all people.....lol)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Who would everyone take for their team out of Jennings, Wallace or Welker?

Being a Pats fan I'd prefer we keep Welker but I'm not too bothered if he decides to walk. Wallace would be a good deep threat for us so I'll pick him, but I think he's asking for a little too much money.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Who would everyone take for their team out of Jennings, Wallace or Welker?
> 
> Being a Pats fan I'd prefer we keep Welker but I'm not too bothered if he decides to walk. Wallace would be a good deep threat for us so I'll pick him, but I think he's asking for a little too much money.


Oh absolutely Welker. Some Patriots fans point to a few key drops in the past couple years, but some were not the greatest throws. Funny how Welker assumed all of the blame while Brady got off scott free. I think that is why Welker sold his house and wants out, and I can't blame him. 

Jennings would be 2nd, if he's healthy.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Freeloader said:


> Oh absolutely Welker. Some Patriots fans point to a few key drops in the past couple years, but some were not the greatest throws. Funny how Welker assumed all of the blame while Brady got off scott free. I think that is why Welker sold his house and wants out, and I can't blame him.
> 
> Jennings would be 2nd, if he's healthy.


Agreed about Pats fans blaming Welker. It's ridiculous. He's been unbelievably consistent for us and he and Brady have great chemistry. I still think he'll stay as I get the feeling that might have been one of the agreements when Brady signed his pay-cut contract a few weeks back.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd take Wallace for Chicago. The Bears could really use a deep threat with Knox retiring and Hester being a terrible receiver. Jeffery can work the middle or the other sideline and same with Marshall. In fact, I think Marshall may be most effective in the slot going up the middle. So a speed guy like Wallace would be great with Cutler's rocket arm. Of course, this whole scenario only works if Wallace wants number two receiver money, which he definitely does not. 

if I were thinking for Atlanta, I'd want a guy like Wes Welker. A guy to run up the middle while teams would have to cover White, Gonzalez, and JULIO would be a huge nightmare matchup. The best receiving duo would be the best receiver group altogether with Welker involved. Once again, money is the issue, and Wes doesn't want to be the third option. Plus Atlanta would rather have Steven Jackson.

And to finish the trifecta, if I were Detroit, I'd want Greg Jennings of the group. Calvin is amazing. There is nothing Megatron can't do. So when he is triple covered, Stafford needs another guy. Michigan's own, jack of all trades Greg Jennings fits here. Jennings can run most routes and get open. With a guy like Megatron opposite him, Jennings would never get doubled. Jennings can win most one on one battles. Stafford has some wild throws that can get a little Favreish, so who better than a guy that played with Favre years ago. With two guys that can do most on the field, Detroit can then abuse the play action and finally get a running game going. And unlike the other two, Jennings to Detroit can be monetarily beneficial for both teams with the cheap addition of Reggie Bush or Rashad Mendenhall.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> if I were thinking for Atlanta, I'd want a guy like Wes Welker. A guy to run up the middle while teams would have to cover White, Gonzalez, and JULIO would be a huge nightmare matchup. The best receiving duo would be the best receiver group altogether with Welker involved. Once again, money is the issue, and Wes doesn't want to be the third option. Plus Atlanta would rather have Steven Jackson.


Good post. I've quoted the Atlanta idea because holy shit would they be dangerous if they got Welker. Him, Jones, White _and_ Gonzalez? Holy fuck on a stick Ryan would surely put up monster numbers with that receiving core and Atlanta would do at least as well as they did this season. They need a little more pass rush though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jennings and Burleson would be a solid 2-3 punch for Detroit.

I'd love Wallace in Minnesota, but only if we also kept Percy, I'm not an either or kind of guy. Stretch the field for Rudolph and Peterson to take advantage of all of that space. Just Wallace and I'm afraid of another Berrian situation. We loaded up on receivers last draft, and can do it again this draft.

If Wallace signs with GB, shit just got real. If he signs with DA BEARS, the game is still about LOLCUTLER needing to make the throws and avoid the picks.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

@ Aid - Since you're a Bears fan, what are you expecting for the coming season? Obviously it's early and before FA and the draft, but I only ask because it seems that the last two seasons the Bears have been rolling along nicely before shooting themselves in the foot. Last season they were 7-1 at one point weren't they? Obviously the season before was more down to Cutler getting injured than anything else, but why do they keep falling away after strong starts? Would you put the blame on anyone in particular?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Injuries are the biggest blame. This past season, Forte, Cutler, Tim Jennings, Earl Bennett, Urlacher, Peppers, Shea McClellin, Alshon Jeffery, and even Robbie Gould among others got hurt. Most all around the same time during that stretch with the Texans, Niners, Vikings, Seahawks, and Vikings again. There was a point in the season where 9 starters were out and hurt with various injuries. The lack of depth to replace injuries of the better linemen that got hurt on the already atrocious O-line and no big linebacker replacements meant that more sacks were given up and defense started to lack. 

After that, I would say the TE and line were the biggest fault along with the Offensive Coordinator, Mike Tice. Mike Tice was the former line coach. The offensive line the year before was one of the worst in the league. How he became OC is mind boggling. That's like a McDonald's manager being fired because the bathrooms are really dirty, then promoting the person who cleans the bathrooms to manager. Tice was basic at best. The TE's did absolutely nothing and the line couldn't block a fly. Changes to all of this, which will happen, is the biggest fix.

But two close seasons in a row, and Chicago would have been in the playoffs at 10-6 most years, I can see them making it back to that level.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah obviously the O-Line needs some serious work, I think if Cutler has better protection next season (and he cuts down on picks) then you guys make the playoffs. It's a strong division you're in though so it's always going to be tough.

That McDonalds comment made me laugh. (Y)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Vikings fan enjoyed Tice being promoted, that's for sure :


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah. The NFC in general is really strong. Seattle, San Francisco, Chicago, Minnesota, Green Bay, New York, Dallas, Washington, Atlanta, New Orleans, Carolina, and Tampa Bay all had at least 8 wins last season and St. Louis was 7-8-1 with a 4-1-1 record in the West. It's hard to imagine any of those teams actually being worse than they were before. In fact, St. Louis would have been a playoff team if it weren't for a couple missed FGs from their rookie kicker against San Francisco, Miami, and another game. He missed multiple kicks in the first two. Seattle and San Francisco already sound like they are improving this season, Minnesota will get better with an even healthier AP, Washington will get better with a more experienced RG3 and Morris, and New Orleans will definitely improve with Payton back. Even the teams that didn't get to .500 in the NFC, Philly, Detroit, Arizona, and St. Louis, St. Louis has two first round picks and can get a great WR in the draft, Detroit was a playoff team the year before that just needs some consistency, Arizona needs a QB (I think it will be Drew Stanton), and Philly just needed a change in mindset. 

The NFC will be really fun to watch this year.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ole Legtron. They gave him that nick name too soon. Thats the story of Dallas and Chicago. Bad O-Lines. Both teams should really address those needs this draft or FA peroid.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Yeah. The NFC in general is really strong. Seattle, San Francisco, Chicago, Minnesota, Green Bay, New York, Dallas, Washington, Atlanta, New Orleans, Carolina, and Tampa Bay all had at least 8 wins last season and St. Louis was 7-8-1 with a 4-1-1 record in the West. It's hard to imagine any of those teams actually being worse than they were before. In fact, St. Louis would have been a playoff team if it weren't for a couple missed FGs from their rookie kicker against San Francisco, Miami, and another game. He missed multiple kicks in the first two. Seattle and San Francisco already sound like they are improving this season, Minnesota will get better with an even healthier AP, Washington will get better with a more experienced RG3 and Morris, and New Orleans will definitely improve with Payton back. Even the teams that didn't get to .500 in the NFC, Philly, Detroit, Arizona, and St. Louis, St. Louis has two first round picks and can get a great WR in the draft, Detroit was a playoff team the year before that just needs some consistency, Arizona needs a QB (I think it will be Drew Stanton), and Philly just needed a change in mindset.
> 
> The NFC will be really fun to watch this year.


Agreed. The NFC is simply a lot more competitive at the moment. When predicting the playoff spots it's pretty simply to guess who's going to get in from the AFC, while the NFC is much more wide open. Though, a whole lot changes every year and if some poor AFC teams pick up some good players in the draft they could improve dramatically.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Guys, James Harrison has been cut. Woah.

Also...

Hey Anquan, we know you bailed out Flacco with some great catches, and often you were the only WR open, but fuck you, take a pay cut or you're released - Baltimore Ravens


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*All Ravens have to take a pay cut now thanks to :flacco5*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah. Boldin should not take a pay cut. Boldin should leave and get the money he deserves. He was every bit the MVP this post season. 

Too bad Football isn't around for another 6 months. I guess for now, with the biggest part of the offseason starting this week, I'll put together my wants for Chicago.

For Chicago this offseason I want:

FA:
*Jermon Bushrod LT Saints.* Chicago now has the Saints Line Coach, so familiarity helps.
*Brian Urlacher MLB Chicago.* No better replacement right now. Cheap and old will have to do for one more year.
*Lance Louis RG Chicago.* Best of the rotten group in Chicago, but still, can't replace all 5 on the line in one year.
*Rex Grossman QB Washington* or any cheap backup QB. Grossman just because he did get them to the Super Bowl after all. Maybe even *Tim Tebow* as I mentioned earlier in the week. At least Tebow would get Chicago on SportsCenter. 
*Devin Aromashodu WR Minnesota.* Need a replacement for the retired Knox. Aromashodu played for Chicago a couple years ago and had some decent chemistry with Jay Cutler, but got on coaches bad sides for route running issues. New coaches could give him a chance. Cheap and can be a downfield threat at 5th string. 

Draft: 
*Zach Ertz, TE Stanford 1st Round.* Great ball skills, good receiver, fast, and will get to be a good blocker.
*Barrett Jones, C Alabama 2nd Round.* Doesn't take shit from prima donna QBs. He's perfect. 
*Bacarri Rambo, S Georgia 4th Round.* This guy can tackle at a good value. If available, good pick, otherwise, it's hard to find gems this late.

They already signed Melton to a Franchise Tag, so I'm happy here. With all of this together, Chicago's defense mostly holds over from last year, but the line is fixed greatly with a new Center, a new LT, and Roberto Garza reverting back to his natural guard position, Louis filling his spot, and Webb and Carimi holding the other tackle spot and hopefully making each other better with competition.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Yeah. The NFC in general is really strong. Seattle, San Francisco, Chicago, Minnesota, Green Bay, New York, *Dallas*, Washington, Atlanta, New Orleans, *Carolina*, and *Tampa Bay* all had at least 8 wins last season and *St. Louis* was 7-8-1 with a 4-1-1 record in the West. It's hard to imagine any of those teams actually being worse than they were before. In fact, St. Louis would have been a playoff team if it weren't for a couple missed FGs from their rookie kicker against San Francisco, Miami, and another game. He missed multiple kicks in the first two. Seattle and San Francisco already sound like they are improving this season, Minnesota will get better with an even healthier AP, Washington will get better with a more experienced RG3 and Morris, and New Orleans will definitely improve with Payton back. Even the teams that didn't get to .500 in the NFC, Philly, Detroit, Arizona, and St. Louis, St. Louis has two first round picks and can get a great WR in the draft, Detroit was a playoff team the year before that just needs some consistency, Arizona needs a QB (I think it will be Drew Stanton), and Philly just needed a change in mindset.
> 
> The NFC will be really fun to watch this year.


Those teams are going to be below .500.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

James Harrison cut?

Anquan Boldin might be out too?

SHIIT.

Would lel if the Ravens have to get rid of Boldin, Reed and Jacoby just because of Flacco's grossly overpaid contract.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

only two things i want the 49ers to do this offseason. Resign Goldson and get Revis.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

My Patriots wishlist

- Bring back Talib.
- Bring back Vollmer.
- Bring back Welker.
- Bring back Edelman.
- Draft Tavon Austin and Darius Slay and/or Tyrann Mathieu.
- Sign Ed Reed.
- Sign Elvis Dumervil.

Yeah that's pretty much it. I know there's a 0.1% chance all this happens though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> James Harrison cut?
> 
> Anquan Boldin might be out too?
> 
> ...


Flacco's a Super Bowl MVP though. Ravens will repeat for years and years and years. :flacco5 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2019, and 2020 Super Bowl MVP. #FunFact


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So I guess the thread title wasn't a joke about Flacco's contract going to fuck over the Ravens.

I don't really blame Flacco, go get that money. The Ravens are the ones who look like morons. It's what happens when you're still living in the moment. We'll see how they'll feel next season when they realize that Flacco is still a fringe top 10 QB.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> James Harrison cut?
> 
> Anquan Boldin might be out too?
> 
> ...


It makes you wonder if Flacco thought about the long term impact this big contract would have on the team or if he was just trying to get paid now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

This is why Nate Burelson is the best. Nasty Nate took a paycut and a contract restructure two years in a row. You know what happened to that money last year? It went directly to Megatron. Their interview together after that contract was hilarious. The interviewer straight up brought this up and Nate tells Calvin, yo dog, buy me a helicopter and we're even. 

Nate did it again just a couple weeks ago. The money will most likely be used to help keep Suh. Nasty Nate, nicest guy on the planet.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> Those teams are going to be below .500.


I'll kindly disagree. I can see Washington taking the division, but I think Dallas will take a Wildcard spot this year. It wouldn't be the first time NY has missed out on the playoffs in back to back seasons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The 4-12 part is a joke yeah, but it's a joke stemming from Flacco being paid too much restricts what the Ravens can do. I mean Kruger, who was pretty good this season, most likely won't be a Raven next season. Boldin and Reed might not be Ravens. These are three important players for Baltimore.


Sorry HeavensGate, I'm a Dallas fan too, but they probably won't be good next season, ie sub .500. Glaring needs at offensive line and defensive tackle. No safeties. Just too many gaping holes.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> Those teams are going to be below .500.


I think Dallas will be better than .500.



Notorious said:


> My Patriots wishlist
> 
> - Bring back Talib.
> - Bring back Vollmer.
> ...


I'd pretty much agree with everything here. If we got all that done I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

By the way guys, mark my words, The Rams will be the NFC West Champions*.

*Only happens if they get their heads out of their asses and get a great receiver for Bradford already.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Boldin is set to make $6 million. He probably can't get that in FA, so he'll be taking a pay cut anyway. He should go back to Arizona.:side: I hear Zona is interested in Carson Palmer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I think Dallas will be better than .500.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd pretty much agree with everything here. If we got all that done I'd be over the moon.


I think most of it is possible.

I'm 95% positive Vollmer & Talib are back. Edelman too. BB loves Reed and if the Ravens don't want/can't afford to bring him back, I'm sure BB would be all over it.

I think we draft one of Austin, Slay and Mathieu. I could see BB taking a chance on Tyrann. I'd say Dumervil is the most unlikely.

I don't think Welker comes back. I'd be shocked if he did.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If the Cardinals get a QB in the draft (plus a few other pieces) the NFC West could be pretty close next season. I still expect the 49ers and Seahawks to slug it out for top spot though.



Notorious said:


> I think most of it is possible.
> 
> I'm 95% positive Vollmer & Talib are back. Edelman too. BB loves Reed and if the Ravens don't want/can't afford to bring him back, I'm sure BB would be all over it.
> 
> ...


Vollmer and Edelman are coming back for sure. Talib I think is less certain but I think he will agree to aswell. Reed and BB have always had this man crush for each other so I'm totally expecting to see Reed in Foxboro next season. I'd be very happy to see him here.

I don't know as much about the draft prospects but from what I've been reading Austin seems to be a lot of people's pick. We'll see I guess.

Dumervil probably won't happen but would be great if it did. As for Welker, it keeps changing. First it seemed like he was out the door for sure, then Brady signed the contract which allowed more cap room, and everyone seemed to think Welker was staying. Now he seems a bit pissed off at the Pats and might go. I'm still not sure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Here's the cap space of all the teams.

http://nfltraderumors.co/nfl-team-cap-space-6/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Pats have a lot of a cap space. Me likes.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Sorry HeavensGate, I'm a Dallas fan too, but they probably won't be good next season, ie sub .500. Glaring needs at offensive line and defensive tackle. No safeties. Just too many gaping holes.


I think we'll address a lot of these needs this off season. We were injury riddled all last season on defense, Costa will be back as well on the o-line. When we played without injury, well take a look at week 1 for example. Romo is also on his last year on his contract, and he's seeking between 40-45 million guaranteed. He's going to be playing for that money this season. Expect some fireworks from our offense, and if Sean Lee and D-Ware stay healthy, we'll play very well.


Also, Bucs ask Ronde Barber to come back another season.
http://nfltraderumors.co/buccaneers-ask-ronde-barber-to-return-for-another-season/


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Damn. Bears need to rid themselves of that Peppers contract soon. And Hester. Peppers and Hester to the Eagles for their 1st please.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I knew Pats had a lot of cap space so not surprising. But damn look at the Bengals and Browns. They could really change the shape of the AFC North with some big signings.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> I think we'll address a lot of these needs this off season. We were injury riddled all last season on defense, Costa will be back as well on the o-line. When we played without injury, well take a look at week 1 for example. Romo is also on his last year on his contract, and he's seeking between 40-45 million guaranteed. He's going to be playing for that money this season. Expect some fireworks from our offense, and if Sean Lee and D-Ware stay healthy, we'll play very well.
> 
> 
> Also, Bucs ask Ronde Barber to come back another season.
> http://nfltraderumors.co/buccaneers-ask-ronde-barber-to-return-for-another-season/


Dallas is almost 6 million over the cap though. I don't know where they'll get the money to do anything.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Falcons resign William Moore. Falcons agreed to terms on a five-year contract with SS William Moore.
It's a big keep for Atlanta. Turning 28 in May, Moore flourished as a movable chess piece in Mike Nolan's 2012 Falcons defense, setting a career high in tackles (75) despite missing four games. Durability has been an ongoing issue, as Moore has played just one full, 16-game slate in his career. Still a takeaway specialist when healthy, he has five forced fumbles and 11 interceptions over the past three years. A favorite of Rotoworld IDP guru Jeff Ratcliffe, Moore should be targeted as a borderline DB1 in 2013 fantasy leagues. Mar 9 - 9:33 AM

http://www.rotoworld.com/player/nfl/5232/william-moore


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I knew Pats had a lot of cap space so not surprising. But damn look at the Bengals and Browns. They could really change the shape of the AFC North with some big signings.


Reggie Bush and Mike Wallace to the Bengals please. Not even really Wallace but I think AJ could use a #2 receiver.

Their defense seems fine.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Dallas is almost 6 million over the cap though. I don't know where they'll get the money to do anything.


Well they franchised Spencer to buy them time. They might end up trading him for a draft pick--Which will free up some cap space as well. Worst case is he stays with us. Which isn't a bad thing either. Im sure they'll have some tricks up their sleeves. Pretty sure this is the last year we have that cap penalty as well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Reggie Bush and Mike Wallace to the Bengals please. Not even really Wallace but I think AJ could use a #2 receiver.
> 
> Their defense seems fine.


Damn, Bengals could really step it up if they picked up those two. They've already been a playoff team the last two seasons anyway.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I knew Pats had a lot of cap space so not surprising. But damn look at the Bengals and Browns. They could really change the shape of the AFC North with some big signings.


As MrMr may remember, I've been saying the Browns will be a top team in 2015. With a few big FAs, like Kruger, Wallace, and Avril, they could compete. Last year they showed signs of it. If Richardson gets better and Weeden gets better, they are a strong team.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The contracts is the Ravens fault. Newsome outsmarted himself by letting Flacco play it out, they'll restructure anyway. 

some players need to learn how to take paycuts. wallace to the bengals would be a nightmare.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

COLTS with 43 million. DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE please. Also go for WALLACE too. A deep threat to free up the middle for Fleener/Allen would be great. Also he could slide Wayne back into the number 2.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



IMPULSE said:


> The contracts is the Ravens fault. Newsome outsmarted himself by letting Flacco play it out, they'll restructure anyway.
> 
> some players need to learn how to take paycuts. wallace to the bengals would be a nightmare.


Ozzie's been one of the best minds in the business for a long time now, nearly universally held as the best GM in the NFL, I'm willing to overlook this misstep. Dude's drafted 17 1st Rounders which resulted in 50 Pro Bowlers, dudes like Ray Lewis, Ed Reed, Todd Heap, Jamal Lewis, and Suggs.

So if his biggest misstep is overpaying a QB that's hasn't made a Pro Bowl, that's just irony. If there's anyone that can dig us out of a contract Flacchole, it's Ozzie with the Draft.

Then again, I could just post random Ravens gifs like Pryme Tyme and call for a repeat. So stop red repping me PT, this thread deserves a better class of criminal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wonder what would have happened if the Ravens let Flacco test free agency. Would any of the other teams really offered him that contract? I'm sure the Ravens could have said probably at least 5 million per year by letting him test FA. I know it seems like an absurd risk for a franchise that has their best QB yet, but I think it would have been pretty worthwhile too.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> I wonder what would have happened if the Ravens let Flacco test free agency. Would any of the other teams really offered him that contract? I'm sure the Ravens could have said probably at least 5 million per year by letting him test FA. I know it seems like an absurd risk for a franchise that has their best QB yet, but I think it would have been pretty worthwhile too.


I think any other team would've offered him a Phillip Rivers contract IMO.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> I wonder what would have happened if the Ravens let Flacco test free agency. Would any of the other teams really offered him that contract? I'm sure the Ravens could have said probably at least 5 million per year by letting him test FA. I know it seems like an absurd risk for a franchise that has their best QB yet, but I think it would have been pretty worthwhile too.


That would have been interesting for sure. Similar question: Had the Ravens not made the playoffs this year, would they have re-signed Flacco at all?

I think they would have, but obviously he wouldn't have gotten the contract he has now.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Anquan Boldin reportedly rejects pay cut from Ravens



> The Baltimore Ravens have succeeded in raising Anquan Boldin's competitive ire.
> 
> A month ago, Boldin was prepared to retire if his career ever reached the point where he would have to play for another team. Now that the Ravens have given the veteran an ultimatum to take either a pay cut or his walking papers, Boldin is forcing their hand.
> 
> ...


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...boldin-reportedly-rejects-pay-cut-from-ravens


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens let him go and then only Jones/Smith will be left behind to bail Flacco out. That 25 million contract is going to look worse and worse if they don't get him some receiving help. :bron2


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Ozzie's been one of the best minds in the business for a long time now, nearly universally held as the best GM in the NFL, I'm willing to overlook this misstep. Dude's drafted 17 1st Rounders which resulted in 50 Pro Bowlers, dudes like Ray Lewis, Ed Reed, Todd Heap, Jamal Lewis, and Suggs.
> 
> So if his biggest misstep is overpaying a QB that's hasn't made a Pro Bowl, that's just irony. If there's anyone that can dig us out of a contract Flacchole, it's Ozzie with the Draft.
> 
> Then again, I could just post random Ravens gifs like Pryme Tyme and call for a repeat. So stop red repping me PT, this thread deserves a better class of criminal.


Why did you quote me? Did you want to get into a debate? I'm not slandering Flacco or the contract b/c I love it. All I said is he outsmarted himself which he did. 

They'll restructure around 2016 if the article in the Sun is accurate. I should have read it, but I skimmed it seeing how it dealt with stuff I dislike.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I love how in Flacco's press conference he says money wasn't an issue in the beginning of it, then later on he says, "As a QB you are expected to make a certain amount of money." Just stfu Flacco.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I know I said earlier players should learn how to take pay cuts, but I take that back and appreciate Boldin for saying no. My new stance is to say no pay cuts until it affects the team I support again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Brady is such a class act and a real leader. Takes a paycut so his team can have more cap space.

Flacco kills his team's cap space and they have to cut some of their best players.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It obviously doesn't matter b/c you can draft them all back with 17 first rounders and 50 pro bowlers in one draft. I couldn't pass up the opportunity to post that.

I'm going to be back in the thread next season as I can't pass up the opportunity to slander William Gay. The only thing I look forward to is a healthy DeCastro which requires him not playing next to Gilbert the walking plague.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Brady is such a class act and a real leader. Takes a paycut so his team can have more cap space.
> 
> Flacco kills his team's cap space and they have to cut some of their best players.


And I can't stand Brady, but that was classy as hell what he did for his team. Not too many players would do that, especially the drop he took.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Could the fact that his wife is richer than he is play a part in this? I think so. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

His wife isn't him. He makes his own money and she makes hers.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

and that is still way better than other athletes that pay for all their wives shit while they make literally no income.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think the worst is when these athletes get a divorce and then their ex-wife comes out with millions of his money that she never worked for. But then again those athletes are dumb enough to marry gold-diggers so they'll have to deal with the consequences.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So, James Harrison released by Steelers. Where's he off too?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

JAMES HARRISON IS GONE. HIP HIP HOORAY. The head hunter should come the the colts, we'll make a combination of the ravens/steelers defense and then never lose. :kobe3


----------



## cenafans=retarded (Mar 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

wtf is up with the hashtag in the title?

Flacco doesn't deserve to be the highest paid player. That's obvious.

So the QB who wins the super bowl every year gets to be highest paid player?

At least flacco deserves to get paid, unlike Vick. Vick is one of the most overrated players ever and got a $100 million contract a few years..pathetic. I can't believe the eagles kept his ass. I feel bad for those fans. I know a lot of them hate vick


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

What do you got against hashtags cenafans=retarded.

Not immensely surprised the Steelers let Harrison go as they have a history of letting vets go. Hopefully Worilds can step up next year.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

There's a report on NFL.com stating that the Browns are perhaps looking to trade for Pats backup QB Ryan Mallett. With Brady signing his new deal I can perhaps see us letting Mallett go, though I do like him. But he may have the skills to be a starter. Notorious, what's your take on this?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

honestly, what the fuck was the point of Weeden and drafting him that early?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

We're gonna draft Johnny Football in two years so I'm cool with it :brady2

I hope we get Colt McCoy in return. I still have faith in the Longhorns legend. #HOOKEM


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dallas could waste money and a draft pick on Blount. Hope that is just a bullshit made up rumor.



cenafans=retarded said:


> wtf is up with the hashtag in the title?


How long is a piece of string?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Blount as in LeGarrette? Is he any better than Felix at this point?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Looks like the Pats are going after former Dolphins CB, Sean Smith. Assuming we bring TALIB back, I think he'd be a great pickup for us as a #2 corner.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> We're gonna draft Johnny Football in two years so I'm cool with it :brady2
> 
> I hope we get Colt McCoy in return. I still have faith in the Longhorns legend. #HOOKEM


Colt got shafted by the Browns imo. He's got potential. 



MrMister said:


> Dallas could waste money and a draft pick on Blount. Hope that is just a bullshit made up rumor.


Where'd you hear about this? If they do target him, i sure as hell hope they dont over pay..


Notorious said:


> Blount as in LeGarrette? Is he any better than Felix at this point?


I think so. Was never too big of a fan of Felix. Blount had a decent 2010 season. Honestly think anyone could've done better than Felix last season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> honestly, what the fuck was the point of Weeden and drafting him that early?


The new GM, owner, and coach do not want him, did not pick him, and wouldn't have picked him if they arrive last year.

R.I.P. Weeden's playing career.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I forgot they switched up everything. :ti Weeden. Well at least they're stop the experiment before it gets any worse.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

More big name releases today:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ng-bigname-cuts?campaign=Facebook_atl_sessler

Includes: James Harrison, Atari Bigby, Adrian Wilson, and Bobbie Williams


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Browns can afford to trade for Mallett since they've got a ton of cap room. I'd be pleased for him if he ends up going there. Not sure where that leaves Weedon though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hopefully not in New England.

Trade us COLT. Free COLT. Let him be the backup for the GOAT and learn from him. Would be like Rodgers under Favre on steroids.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Hopefully not in New England.
> 
> Trade us COLT. Free COLT. Let him be the backup for the GOAT and learn from him. Would be like Rodgers under Favre on steroids.


Intriguing. :hmm:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Browns can afford to trade for Mallett since they've got a ton of cap room. I'd be pleased for him if he ends up going there. Not sure where that leaves Weedon though.


Well we seen how Matt Cassel turned out.......hopefully Mallet will do better.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Another faux AP spoof song for Mister





WHO'S THE MVP? YAEH AD!!


----------



## cenafans=retarded (Mar 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Colt Mccoy sucks. I'd love to see james harrison in new england lol. rack up some fines over here. 

Patriots need someone. A lot of guys on defense that are FAs. Hopefully resign talib and get one other guy


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jerome Harrison? The Pats need another RB that ran all over Nevada?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Minneapolis Star-Tribune says Percy Harvin has told #Vikings he "doesn't want to play for them and wants to be traded".

He has been a real headache for the team since he's been there, hasn't he?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Minneapolis Star-Tribune says Percy Harvin has told #Vikings he "doesn't want to play for them and wants to be traded".
> 
> He has been a real headache for the team since he's been there, hasn't he?


i c wut u did there. :bron2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

#fun fact: Yes he has.

Time to move on Vikings. If he wasn't such a head case, he could be great. His attitude probably keeps him from elevating to that level. He's not Moss or Owens.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Easy solution: Send Harvin and a 3rd to St. Louis for Washington's 1st.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

49ers, Giants, Cowboys in hunt for Josh Cribbs.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ribbs-reportedly-eyed-by-49ers-giants-cowboys

Would love to see him in Dallas. Think he'll be a great WR3 and returner.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

This is the first free agency period that I am bouncing off of the walls with excitement. Reason being, I'm a life long Colts' fan and free agency has never been the most exciting time for us. Not that I ever minded, since the team was a consistent Super Bowl contender for a decade. But anyway, some of the rumors I've been reading have me pissed off. Some people expect the Colts to sign Cliff Avril. The idea of that just makes me want to puke all over the place.

But the interest in both Louis Vasquez and Andy Levitre has me very excited. I wouldn't mind the Colts signing Paul Kruger, but I know it will be a huge contract, which I don't think he is worth, even after how good he was in the playoffs. I'm hoping that we can sign a CB just to fill the void. Vontae Davis played outstandingly after he returned from injury last season, and a reliable #2 opposite him would be outstanding. Antoine Bethea was a great ball hawk early in his career when he was able to actually play deep safety, because we had a good pass defense. In the past 2 or 3 seasons, he's had to play more up towards the line. I'd love to see him be able to sit back in coverage and do what he used to do. Wouldn't mind a CB being drafted in the 1st round also, depending on who is there.

The receiver spot is still a concern as well. Reggie is still our great #1, with T.Y. Hilton beasting in the slot last year. I liked Donnie Avery as our second though. He won't be back, so who will take his place?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

yeah I really don't want to overpay for Cliff at all. Kruger would be a huge contract but at least it will fit into the system right away as he's already played in it. Any signing of a good offensive linemen is MOST WELCOME and we should nab at least one guy from FA and probably at least another one in the draft if not more.

I heard TY Hilton is moving up to the second regardless of whether or not Avery comes back and Avery would go to the slot. Signing a big name would be nice there too, but I don't want the Colts overpaying someone heavily like Wallace, if it's a decent contract than yeah, but wide receivers can be drafted as well. We need a new deep threat and a guy that's good after the catch, something that Garcon did well for us.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

There are some great WRs this draft. So surely Indy wouldn't overpay for these hit or miss current FA WRs. They could really use help on the defense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Trade Harvin to the Seahawks or Broncos, they have what that drug fiend needs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

a decent qb?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Broncos have interest in Revis
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-revis-reportedly-draws-interest-from-broncos

That Broncos D could be scary if he lands there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> a decent qb?


If that was all that was needed, I'd have included Dallas :|


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I just hope i don't hear he's all but with the 49ers like i did with Peyton last year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Niners should trade for Harvin AND Revis


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Broncos have interest in Revis
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-revis-reportedly-draws-interest-from-broncos
> 
> That Broncos D could be scary if he lands there.


Is Champ Bailey still playing at a high level or has age caught up with him?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> If that was all that was needed, I'd have included Dallas :|


Dallas already has a top 10 QB:romo2


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> Is Champ Bailey still playing at a high level or has age caught up with him?


That age has caught up with him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He got torched vs the ravens.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Dallas already has a top 10 QB:romo2


:lmao

He could be considered the 3rd best in his own division.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Romo's no better or worse than Flacco.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> :lmao
> 
> He could be considered the 3rd best in his own division.


Im not going to live the Rookie hype up just yet. Take Cam Newton for example. Most go througha Sophomore slump. And if Shanahan has any say, RG3 is going to have a pretty short career. (Running him into the ground.)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco's probably better than Romo but not my much. But I probably wouldn't have said that last year.



HeavensGates said:


> Im not going to live the Rookie hype up just yet. Take Cam Newton for example. Most go througha Sophomore slump. And if Shanahan has any say, RG3 is going to have a pretty short career. (Running him into the ground.)


Yeah I'm hoping RG3 doesn't have a dud second season like Newton did. Expect RG3 to throw the ball a lot more coming off his knee surgery though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Flacco's probably better than Romo but not my much. But I probably wouldn't have said that last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping RG3 doesn't have a dud second season like Newton did. Expect RG3 to throw the ball a lot more coming off his knee surgery though.


Washington has a good enough run game that i think thye can get away with having him throw 20-25 and not have him throw it a ton. maybe run the the pistol offense a few times a game.


I think Romo is a tiny bit better overall, but it'd take Flacco in a big game.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah, RG3 can definitely stay in the pocket and throw the ball without using his legs. His deep ball is awesome. I still expect Washington to be in the playoff race again next season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Giants could be real good if they can get some consistancy, they were hella up and down last season.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hopefully Jerry Jones will pull his head out of his ass this FA/Draft and get Romo an o-line. Willing to bet a lot of people will be singing a different tune about Romo afterwards.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Im not going to live the Rookie hype up just yet. Take Cam Newton for example. Most go througha Sophomore slump. And if Shanahan has any say, RG3 is going to have a pretty short career. (Running him into the ground.)


RG3 had the fewest amount of interceptions for QBs who started the majority of games in the season and had one of the highest completion percentages and passer ratings. RG3 is in a whole different category compared to someone like Cam Newton. I hope Shanahan will stop using the option so often next year.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> Giants could be real good if they can get some consistancy, they were hella up and down last season.


To be fair they're always up and down. They're not the kind of team to go 13-3. That division is always close.



HeavensGates said:


> Hopefully Jerry Jones will pull his head out of his ass this FA/Draft and get Romo an o-line. Willing to bet a lot of people will be singing a different tune about Romo afterwards.


Yeah, if Romo had a better O-line he would perform better. The Cowboys receiving core is better than most.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

How in the fuck did the 49ers let Dashawn Goldson go to Free Agency.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> RG3 had the fewest amount of interceptions for QBs who started the majority of games in the season and had one of the highest completion percentages and passer ratings. RG3 is in a whole different category compared to someone like Cam Newton. I hope Shanahan will stop using the option so often next year.


Last year was the first time in decades I actually regretted watching the Cowboys play Washington. As a fan, I can only really hope the worst for RG3. Dude is going to be epic. And if Garcon can stay healthy this season, I can see Washington going 13-3, taking the division.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah, if Romo had a better O-line he would perform better. The Cowboys receiving core is better than most.


The one season we had our o-line that held together well, we went 13-3.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah I'm hoping RG3 doesn't have a dud second season like Newton did. Expect RG3 to throw the ball a lot more coming off his knee surgery though.


Newton didn't have a dud season though.. He played exceptional during the latter half of the season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

IIRC Newton played well once they went back to their old offense.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



#Mark said:


> Newton didn't have a dud season though.. He played exceptional during the latter half of the season.


Yeah he improved in the second half but nobody can say he was as good as his rookie season. I'm hoping he'll bounce back though since he's fun to watch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tony Gonzalez says he'll play for the right price. So he's gonna return to the Falcons at least one more year.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'll be happy if Gonzalez plays another season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He's still an elite TE in his late 30s. He also apparently wants to miss some training camp. He's earned that too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm sure the Falcons will let him do whatever he wants as long as he signs on for one more year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tony's been around forever it seems.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> He's still an elite TE in his late 30s. He also apparently wants to miss some training camp. He's earned that too.


Damn right. Tony earned the right to do whatever he wants. I've had mad respect for the guy since he's played with the Chiefs.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Tony Gonzalez says he'll play for the right price. So he's gonna return to the Falcons at least one more year.





Aid180 said:


> On a scale of 1 to Brett Favre, he's 95% retired in his mind. He'll be back in July is my guess.


Yeah. I figured he'd be back. So good for Atlanta. He is very helpful for their offense. Add Steven Jackson and the offense looks set. They still need to improve the pass rush though.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I get a sense of a Favre-type ending to Gonzalez's career. I kind of feel sad that he'll be playing for second place with the Saints on a historical run to the Lombardi next season. But then again, I really don't. I'm looking forward to the Saints embarrassing the Falcons twice next season already. 

:brees


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Glass Shatters said:


> I get a sense of a Favre-type ending to Gonzalez's career. I kind of feel sad that he'll be playing for second place with the Saints on a historical run to the Lombardi next season. But then again, I really don't. I'm looking forward to the Saints embarrassing the Falcons twice next season already.
> 
> :brees


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Romo's no better or worse than Flacco.


Except in the playoffs. Which is kind of important.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You know how do these sources determine who are front runners for a free agent when the teams aren't suppose to talk to them until free agency begins?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pretty sure they can talk to players as of midnight Saturday.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ok, obviously it's early but what team is everyone's dark horse for the season?

I'm tempted to go with the Rams but they are in a tough division. However they had a good record in it last season and Bradford is improving every game. Perhaps they'll sneak into the playoffs. NFC is very competitive though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Baltimore Ravens are my dark horse pick. Everyone has written them off already.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



CamillePunk said:


> The Baltimore Ravens are my dark horse pick. Everyone has written them off already.


Their is no way they go back to back Superbowl wins.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

see what I mean


----------



## The Beatles (Mar 10, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah, I'm going to have to agree. Repeating is just extremely hard and there's still many unknowns about their roster.

Plus, I don't see flacco having that type of playoff performance 2 years in a row. And teams will be even more out to get the ravens in regular season/playoffs. 

Just look at the last 3 teams to repeat: Patriots/Broncos/Cowboys. Those teams were playing on a whole different level for years. And I still don't view Flacco as a top tier QB (brady, manning, brees, rodgers). He's very good, but the ravens are going to have a brutal year. The Ravens will get everyone's best


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lions.

No I'm serious.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah Lions could be a dark horse. Obviously they have Megatron, and if Stafford cuts down on the picks they can be dangerous. Desperately need a running game though. And a good #2 receiver to take some pressure off Calvin.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah Lions could be a dark horse. Obviously they have Megatron, and if Stafford cuts down on the picks they can be dangerous. Desperately need a running game though. And a good #2 receiver to take some pressure off Calvin.


Best had that beast season. Damn shame he's so injury plagued. Same with Mikel, had high hopes on him too. Burned me his rookie season in fantasy football. Lions have potential though if they can fix their few issues.


----------



## The Beatles (Mar 10, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think the Lions will win one within 5 or 6 years..Idk about this year because they sucked so bad last year, which shocked me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lions in a tough division and conference though. I kinda like Stafford though so I'd like to see him step up again.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dark horse: Buccaneers.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If were making Dark Horse picks I'll go out on a limb: Cheifs


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

There is no need for a "dark horse". There is only one contender going into this season and all other teams will fall by the sword of Sean Payton. 

"Vengeance is mine, and I will repay", said Payton.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Glass Shatters said:


> There is no need for a "dark horse". There is only one contender going into this season and all other teams will fall by the sword of Sean Payton.
> 
> "Vengeance is mine, and I will repay", said Payton.


You think Rob Ryan is going to improve that defense?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bucs and Chiefs being mentioned could be good calls. Chiefs in an easier conference so they could sneak into the playoffs who knows?


----------



## The Beatles (Mar 10, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Glass Shatters said:


> There is no need for a "dark horse". There is only one contender going into this season and all other teams will fall by the sword of Sean Payton.
> 
> "Vengeance is mine, and I will repay", said Payton.


Yeah Saints/Patriots is my super bowl pick. I like the saints organization. I hope they pull what the patriots did in 2007 and just kill teams and make the sports media cry every week.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Saints will definitely bounce back but I'm not sure about them being in the Super Bowl. It's a tough conference so it's up for grabs and I'm sure they'll be there and there abouts though.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> You think Rob Ryan is going to improve that defense?


We don't need an awesome defense with the offense we have, though. I'm fully expecting Payton and Brees to unleash an onslaught of offensive firepower that the league has yet to see next season. 

But to answer your question, he won't have to do much to improve it because it was so fucking bad last year. Ryan brings to us an aggressiveness that we haven't had since Gregg Williams, who we never should have gotten rid of. In reality though, can you really look at Ryan's past defenses at Oakland, Cleveland, and Dallas and honestly say he had an offense with consistent efficiency to back him up? Nope.




The Beatles said:


> Yeah Saints/Patriots is my super bowl pick. I like the saints organization. I hope they pull what the patriots did in 2007 and just kill teams and make the sports media cry every week.


Repped.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Glass Shatters said:


> We don't need an awesome defense with the offense we have, though. I'm fully expecting Payton and Brees to unleash an onslaught of offensive firepower that the league has yet to see next season.
> 
> But to answer your question, he won't have to do much to improve it because it was so fucking bad last year. Ryan brings to us an aggressiveness that we haven't had since Gregg Williams, who we never should have gotten rid of. In reality though, can you really look at Ryan's past defenses at Oakland, Cleveland, and Dallas and honestly say he had an offense with consistent efficiency to back him up? Nope.
> 
> ...


His problem in Dallas was half due to player injuries, and from what I read from player responses is that he complicates the plays WAY too much and they had a hard time executing them. But your right though, no where else but up from last seasons performance.


----------



## The Beatles (Mar 10, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Also, I totally forgot that the saints and pats play each other this year! Can't wait for that game. 

The saints have come to NE to do a joint training camp for like a week a couple years in a row now I believe. Shame I never got to go..


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats/Saints in regular season will be prime time that's guaranteed. Looking forward to it.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Have they released the 2013 schedule yet? If so, does anyone have a link?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Everyone knows who they're playing but not what week. 

http://www.fbschedules.com/nfl/2013-nfl-football-schedules.php

Click on a team and it says who they're playing, but obviously the full schedule will be announced at a later date.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The schedule isn't released but you already know which teams will face which, if you know how the NFL schedules work.

For example, this upcoming season the Pats will play
Bills, Dolphins, Jets twice each
AFC North teams
Texans
Broncos
NFC South teams


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Awesome, thanks guys. I haven't paid attention to how the rotations worked out before, I'll look into it though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

No problem.

Pats schedule much tougher this year on paper.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

HG here are the opponents for the Cowboys.

Home opponents:

NY Giants
Philadelphia
Washington
Green Bay
Minnesota
St. Louis
Denver
Oakland

Road opponents:

NY Giants
Philadelphia
Washington
Detroit 
Chicago
New Orleans
Kansas City
San Diego

http://www.dallascowboys.com/news/a...-Top-QBs/30b65036-04bd-4f76-8bfe-65cf3ad7b22c


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah, Dallas' sched. looks ugly too. Outside of Chargers/Oakland/Rams.

Giants sign ex-Eagles Cullen Jenkins
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...n-jenkins-ny-giants-strike-threeyear-contract


----------



## The Beatles (Mar 10, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah the schedule is pretty simple. People think it's a conspiracy when teams get an "easy" schedule. They are formed years in advance except for the 2 games based on record.

Patriots for example

6 divison games
4 games vs an afc division (rotates every 3 years, since theres 3 other divisions)
4 games vs an nfc division (rotates every 4 years, since theres 4 divisions)
2 games vs (1 team from each of the other 2 afc divisions based on last years division standing. so 1st place vs 1st place etc)

Also, the dolphins, jets, and bills play the same divisions the patriots play..nfc south, afc north (or whatever it is)

This is the reason the Patriots and Colts played each other every single year during the 2000s. They came in 1st place in the division or they happened to be facing each other's division.

There's also some home/away rotating system.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> His problem in Dallas was half due to player injuries, and from what I read from player responses is that he complicates the plays WAY too much and they had a hard time executing them. But your right though, no where else but up from last seasons performance.


Then he's just like Gregg Williams, then. Aggressive and overcomplicates things because he is so aggressive. I don't really care how many yards we give up, to be honest. I just want some turnovers, sacks, and QB hits. If the defense can snag us a turnover or 2 a game next season, it is going to be a long season for everyone else.



The Beatles said:


> Also, I totally forgot that the saints and pats play each other this year! Can't wait for that game.
> 
> The saints have come to NE to do a joint training camp for like a week a couple years in a row now I believe. Shame I never got to go..


The Patriots are a first class organization. I've had a grand amount of respect for them and have read both of "The Management Secrets of the New England Patriots" books that have been published. Extremely riveting and insightful on how they operate. 

After Payton got suspended last season, Belicheck and the Patriots were extremely classy during the dual camp and went out of their way per the usual.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Pats/Saints in regular season will be prime time that's guaranteed. Looking forward to it.


Yessir. Last time that happened was a 38-17 thrashing on MNF pushing the Saints to 11-0 in front of a raucous crowd at the Dome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Is anyone ever serious about saying he scheduling is a conspiracy though? The Pats always have a weak schedule because the Dolphins, Jets, and Bills are usually really bad.




HeavensGates said:


> Yeah, Dallas' sched. looks ugly too. Outside of Chargers/Oakland/Rams.
> 
> Giants sign ex-Eagles Cullen Jenkins
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...n-jenkins-ny-giants-strike-threeyear-contract


Yeah I got Dallas losing at least nine games looking at those opponents. AFC West is good to play, but it's countered by the NFC North. And then there's the Giants, Skins, and Eagles twice each. Sub .500 most likely. Good news is Garrett is fired.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

GS: Now seeing Dallas is playing NO this year, will be interesting game for sure.



MrMister said:


> Is anyone ever serious about saying the scheduling is a conspiracy though? The Pats always have a weak schedule because the Dolphins, Jets, and Bills are usually really bad.


There are a lot actually. If you manage to take time out and read some of the comments on the scheduling on NFL.com articles, people are always flipping a wig calling it a conspiracy. I had just never taken the time out to figure out the system and who we was playing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Usually 2 of the Dolphins/Jets/Bills are really bad but in recent years all three have been terrible. That's the reason why the Pats schedule seems so easy.

They went undefeated in the AFC East last season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Glass Shatters said:


> The Patriots are a first class organization. I've had a grand amount of respect for them and have read both of "The Management Secrets of the New England Patriots" books that have been published. Extremely riveting and insightful on how they operate.
> 
> After Payton got suspended last season, Belicheck and the Patriots were extremely classy during the dual camp and went out of their way per the usual.
> 
> ...


(Y)

Yeah I remember that game, you beat us down. One of the only times we've been 'thrashed' in the last few years.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Denver post reports that Denver is interested in Mendenhall
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...rd-mendenhall-reportedly-has-broncos-interest

Think this will be a good match?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

McGahee & Moreno are both better than Mendenhall, plus they don't have off the field issues like him as well.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> McGahee & Moreno are both better than Mendenhall, plus they don't have off the field issues like him as well.


I agree and it makes little sense to me why they'd go for him either.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hitting on the Cowboys' salary cap issue as we discussed earlier, ESPN came out with a decent article earlier today that's worth the read.
http://espn.go.com/blog/nfceast/post/_/id/49498/on-the-cowboys-cap-quandary



> Calvin Watkins reports that the Dallas Cowboys are still about $6.8 million over the salary cap. They have until Tuesday at 4 p.m. ET to get under. And no, you're not imagining things. They did work to get under the cap last week, but then they went right back over when they decided to apply a $10.6 million franchise tag to Anthony Spencer.
> 
> Now, as Calvin points out, there is work the Cowboys can do to get in compliance by the deadline. But the best way for them to do so was and still is to finalize a contract extension with quarterback Tony Romo. It would reduce Romo's 2013 cap hit by enough to get them under, and it would offer he added benefit of allowing them to know who their quarterback is for the next half-decade. If you don't think there's significant value in that, ask around the league.
> 
> ...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Giants agree to 3yr/8mil deal with Cullen Jenkins (3 mil guaranteed) 

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/story/_/id/9038094/2013-nfl-free-agency-cullen-jenkins-new-york-giants-agree-3-year-deal-worth-8-million-according-source

I'll take it bama

Interior is set now with Joseph/Jenkins/Rogers/Austin

Time to focus on much bigger needs, especially LB and CB


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Welker reportedly staying with the Pats! Great news for Pats fans.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000149300/article/wes-welker-reportedly-staying-with-patriots


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Welker reportedly staying with the Pats! Great news for Pats fans.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000149300/article/wes-welker-reportedly-staying-with-patriots


Great news if true. I won't jump for joy just yet until it's officially confirmed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:mark: if true


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Beatles (Mar 10, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Is anyone ever serious about saying he scheduling is a conspiracy though? The Pats always have a weak schedule because the Dolphins, Jets, and Bills are usually really bad.


I'll see it on the internet and occasionally some fool on tv, but yeah the other teams in the division are usually weak. But people act like the afc east is a complete joke. There's only a division or two in the league that is good year after year when you look at them. Part of the reason the bills, jets, phins look bad is because the patriots are just so much better than will hand them 2 losses a year usually.

I've always felt that the nfc east is a little bit overrated. It gets hyped by by espn and the sports media like it's some powerhouse. It's competitive and has great rivalries, but it's a bunch of 8-8 teams usually. Giants are pretty good every year, but the skins sucked every year pretty much (before last year), the cowboys are like an 8-8 team (1 playoff win in 17 years), and the eagles are hit and miss. There's not even 2 great teams in the division and the Giants have had many down years between their super bowl runs. I consider the AFC north the gold standard. Steelers and Ravens make the playoffs and conference title games a lot, and the bengals have taken up a wild card spot for a few years recently.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I was going to suggest the AFC North as the strongest division, though the Browns at the moment aren't that great.

The NFC East is liked by a lot of people because it's close. No teams in that division have something like a 13-3 record because they have to play each other a lot, and because it's very competitive everyone ends up with similar records. I think it's still one of the best divisions.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

NFC West is the best division in football right now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I was going to suggest the AFC North as the strongest division, though the Browns at the moment aren't that great.
> 
> The NFC East is liked by a lot of people because it's close. No teams in that division have something like a 13-3 record because they have to play each other a lot, and because it's very competitive everyone ends up with similar records. I think it's still one of the best divisions.


I agree with you. Its been close almost every year for a while now. Who takes the division every year is always up in the air. 27 more hours until FA opens! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sounds like Wallace to Miami to tag with Hartline and Bess.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

@AdamSchefter
Vikings trying to trade WR Percy Harvin and are in discussions with Seahawks, amongst other teams, per team sources. Seahawks favored.


Remember my Seattle Vikings comment two years ago with Rice, T-Jax, and other former Vikings going to the Seahawks? The Seahawks would at least be bringing in a receiver who player with Rice before. But kidding aside, I wonder what would the Vikings get in return for this trade?

EDIT: Ok, it's looking official now with the Vikings getting some draft picks at the least.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Harvin to the Seahawks will make them even more scary. 

This just in this morning, Rams cut Quintin Mikell 
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ams-will-release-quintin-mikell-avoid-cap-hit


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Harvin to Seahawks is probably a good both for both parties. Seahwawks will be very dangerous next year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Per @JayGlazer, 3 picks for Harvin including a 1st, a 7th this year and mid-round pick in 2014. Not bad I guess. Vikings need a WR badly now.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Per @JayGlazer, 3 picks for Harvin including a 1st, a 7th this year and mid-round pick in 2014. Not bad I guess. Vikings need a WR badly now.


Well Vikings are in luck, there is a ton of great WRs this draft.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I was going to suggest the AFC North as the strongest division, though the Browns at the moment aren't that great.


Browns are better than people think. Get an actual qb and they could take the division.

And Wallace is going to Miami, no doubt


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



padraic said:


> Browns are better than people think. Get an actual qb and they could take the division.
> 
> And Wallace is going to Miami, no doubt


Yeah, the Browns aren't bad but as always it's all about the QB. They're apparently looking at Pats backup QB Ryan Mallett, so that could be a solution.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Vikes got a good deal for Harvin. Pretty sure it's better than what Miami got for Marhsall, and I'd say Marshall and Harvin are about equal.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Vikes got a good deal for Harvin. Pretty sure it's better than what Miami got for Marhsall, and I'd say Marshall and Harvin are about equal.


I'd say Harvin has more upside than Marshall, but Marshall was a better deal for Chicago as it only cost them two 3rds and Cutler and Marshall have that BFF chemistry.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Can someone explain to me how a quarterback could allow the browns to take the AFC North?

I think the team is decent, but a quarterback won't put them over the top considering the other 3 teams have one and they'll all be hovering around .500 most likely.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

good for Seattle.

still not better than the 49ers.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



IMPULSE said:


> Can someone explain to me how a quarterback could allow the browns to take the AFC North?
> 
> I think the team is decent, but a quarterback won't put them over the top considering the other 3 teams have one and they'll all be hovering around .500 most likely.


No, I don't think if the Browns simply got a solid QB that they'd win the division. But the core of their team is solid and in a few years they could be contenders. Even if they got Mallett they'd only finish around 7-9 I think.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

that's assuming Mallet is any good. Cassel looked pretty good in ne and now....

Also Browns need help with the receiving core.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> that's assuming Mallet is any good. Cassel looked pretty good in ne and now....
> 
> Also Browns need help with the receiving core.


I was about to say the same thing. They're about to lose their return man Cribbs too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Mikey Damage said:


> good for Seattle.
> 
> still not better than the 49ers.


They whip that Niner ass last season. They're just as good as SF.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks/49ers is going to be a superb rivalry for years to come. Perhaps 'Kaepernick vs Wilson' will be the new 'Brady vs Manning'?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



IMPULSE said:


> Can someone explain to me how a quarterback could allow the browns to take the AFC North?
> 
> I think the team is decent, but a quarterback won't put them over the top considering the other 3 teams have one and they'll all be hovering around .500 most likely.


They have a o line filled with studs. Richardson is going to be one of the best at his position for years. Their defense is young and really good. Receiving core is underrated, they have some weapons, who were hurt by Weeden just shitting the place up. 

This is coming from a Steeler fan, the only people we have on offense that starts for them is a healthy Ben, Heath and Pouncey.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Mikey Damage said:


> good for Seattle.
> 
> still not better than the 49ers.


they already were. :bron2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Steelers on the way down, Cleveland on the way up.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

24 hour mark until FA opens! :mark: Ready to see all the movements happen


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cowboys release Dan Connor. Dallas also announced that it has renegotiated the contracts of Ratliff, Scandrick, and Bernadeau. Should be close to getting under the cap space.
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000149373/article/dan-connor-released-by-dallas-cowboys


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Steelers on the way down, Cleveland on the way up.



I don't think so. Most of our problems last year were caused by injuries and stupid mistakes at inopportune times. Both can be fixed, especially the latter with better coaching. We always draft well and with the recent purge we're going through, in addition to the talent that will be coming up, we should be good. Cap space will be freed to allow us to get some flexibility. Never count out the Steelers when Ben's good to go. Offense line will flourish under Haley, and Brown and Sanders seems to really want to prove people wrong about their play last year. Division's definitely up for grabs, but in an era of quarterback play, it's not hard to bet on us.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pittsburgh is ancient though. This is a young man's game.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Pittsburgh is ancient though. This is a young man's game.


Only parts of our defense are at this point. Keisel still plays alright at this age, and Cameron is ready to take his spot at any time now, he played well in his spots last year. Hampton is probably gone, and McClendon just ate shit up when he had snaps the last few years. Can't wait to see him start. Harrison's gone, Foote's likely gone,and Troy may be gone (and we'll probably draft Vaccaro or Elam to take his spot, both look good). Only other guys over 30 are Clark and Taylor, and both have proven the last few years they're still at the top of their games. Age isn't a concern anymore, the onus is on the coaching.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Steeler fans don't want to face the reality that their team is finally on the way down. luckily I support the colts and we rebuilt in a year so HOORAY. :kobe3


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So the Colts can rebuild in a year but the Steelers can't? lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Steelers can't exactly draft a QB of LUCK's caliber. we also have a far easier division and this year we have the cap space needed to add the necessary parts to our team that we need.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> The Steelers can't exactly draft a QB of LUCK's caliber. we also have a far easier division and this year we have the cap space needed to add the necessary parts to our team that we need.


We don't need to draft a qb for several more years, especially with the line colbert's assembled through the draft recently. Haley's system was working wonders before it all went to shit, Ben was getting sacked the fewest times his entire career for the first half of the season. Like I said, if injuries don't derail us this year we'll contend. starks-beachum/colon-pouncey-decastro-gilbert isn't bad at all.

As for the money, Colbert's purging the team of unnecessary contracts so we'll be out of that trouble within a year or two. There's a chance everything goes downhill, but it's more likely we'll just be reloading and still contending for at least the playoffs.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Giants place 1st round tender on Victor Cruz's RFA
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ruz-will-get-firstround-tender-from-ny-giants

Anyone think its worth it? Personally, I think if NY loses Cruz, they'll be in some trouble.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If you've got a mid/late 1st rounder yeah Cruz is worth it. Late rounder no question. Cruz has shown he is a playmaker. New England should definitely go after him.

#funfact: Cards release Beanie Wells. 

Also, NE looks to be wanting to re-sign Talib.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> If you've got a mid/late 1st rounder yeah Cruz is worth it. Late rounder no question. Cruz has shown he is a playmaker. *New England should definitely go after him.*
> 
> #funfact: Cards release Beanie Wells.
> 
> Also, NE looks to be wanting to re-sign Talib.


That's exactly what I was thinking. If we re-sign Welker and picked up Cruz holy shit that offense. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lol Brady might even take a bigger paycut so they can sign Cruz.

Please SOMEONE get Cruz. I want him the fuck out of the NFC East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

49ers have acquired Anquan Boldin for a 6th round pick.

Holy shit.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Good lord, he was one of the MVP's of that team. Dude gets no respect.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fuck yeah Niners. Seahawks up the ante with Harvin. SF counters with Boldin. :mark: @ this rivalry :mark:

Boldin is a great compliment to Crabtree. SF just got a lot better.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens Nation is going to miss the Q. Good luck with the other Harbaugh. I like this competition between Niners and Seahawks. I heard Niners were second in the race for Harvin if that means anything.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

49ers be picking up people who helped beat them in the playoffs. Last year Jacobs and Manningham, this year Boldin. Hope they get Jones next.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> 49ers have acquired Anquan Boldin for a 6th round pick.
> 
> Holy shit.


lol. We need to go back to the previous thread name.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Crabtree/Boldin/Manningham? is a pretty damn good receiving trio. Then you have VERNON and Delanie. Not to mention their great O-Line and GORE GORE GORE. And of course :kaep

49ers looking to be lethal next season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

That's a great deal for the 49ers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> lol. We need to go back to the previous thread name.


HA

It trolled who it needed to troll I reckon. If the Ravens do end up being mediocre, they'll be dogpiled during next season anyway.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hope he don't retire like he said he would if he was cut.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco's gonna have trouble without him. Gonna get exposed. Now trade Smith for a fourth and I'll be happy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Boldin was probably the most vital receiver to Flacco's playoff performance and they dump him. :lmao

also can someone tell me the origin of #funfacts?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Crabtree/Boldin/Manningham? is a pretty damn good receiving trio. Then you have VERNON and Delanie. Not to mention their great O-Line and GORE GORE GORE. And of course :kaep
> 
> 49ers looking to be lethal next season.


I wanna say Walker is/will be a free agent. I'd re-sign him if I was the Niners. This guy does it all. He's a solid blocker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

@Red Viper: From when the Cardinals were off to that hot start during the beginning of last season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cardinals were on a winning streak having a 13 game winning streak from 2011 until week 5 of 2012. I let everyone know via fun facts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

have the Ravens actually improved in any areas? They won the superbowl, but they also barely made the playoffs and if they continue to lose key pieces then they don't really stand a very good chance of making it next year imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ray Lewis & Matt Birk both retired, Kruger is likely gone and they've traded Boldin. There's also a 50/50 chance Ed Reed leaves.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

yeah Walker is going to be a free agent along with Goldson.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

@RoFloESPN
This #Ravens #49ers trade is the kind of deal that gets rejected in fantasy leagues. Great move for Niners.

Yeah. I probably would have vetoed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The real world is broken though. So many OP's.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens offense will be so bad next year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

John is obviously trying to help Jim win a title this year as even he realizes his team doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## The Beatles (Mar 10, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

6th round pick??? Jesus what a fucking bargain. How the hell does that even happen


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Ravens not doing so good in the off season so far.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

also RICE and HARVIN make a great combination of receivers, which we already know.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

this is fucking bullshit


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wow, 49ers are going to tear shit up this season. What a bargain on Boldin, crazy as hell. Crazy off season so far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well the Ravens were gonna release Boldin anyway. They got what they could for him. Still it's obviously an amazing deal for the Niners.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wonder how awkward that is for Boldin to join the lockerroom of the team he just helped beat in the Superbowl. :hmm:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:lmao at Flacco.. That's what happens when you want to get payed like an ELITE QB at any cost. 

:mark: at Seattle/SF. That's definitely the best rivalry in the NFL currently.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



CamillePunk said:


> this is fucking bullshit


:kanye


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



#Mark said:


> :lmao at Flacco.. That's what happens when you want to get payed like an ELITE QB at any cost.
> 
> :mark: at Seattle/SF. That's definitely the best rivalry in the NFL currently.


Defiantly going to be a Monday Night Game. Raw, meet DVR, MNF going to take precedence!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens probably gonna lose Kruger too.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/blog/j...s----including-giants-cruz----could-be-dealt-



> Several sources believed the Patriots would make a run at Cruz, but that was prior to Cruz changing agents recently and going with Tom Condon, who the Pats generally don't do business with. While in the past, in general, restricted free agent activity has been limited, some teams are aggressive and looking to make moves to add to the offense, and there are no shortage of teams with abundant cap space.


Pats might not be in on Cruz if they really refuse to work with Cruz's new agent. Had no idea about this.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Pats might not be in on Cruz if they really refuse to work with Cruz's new agent. Had no idea about this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

if the Niners actually do end up trading for Revis can we just fuck the superbowl and make the NFC championship the main highlight of next year as we know what will be coming. :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lol @ you guys underestimating the Wizard of Oz.

Ozzie has a plan. He always has a plan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

that plan included making Flacco the highest paid player in the league so obviously it isn't a very good plan. :kobe


also next time a wide receiver wants a Fitz' level contract the team should respond by telling that player how well Fitz is doing without a top level QB. Regardless of how GODLY, talented, and physically capable of a receiver you are, you still need a QB that can throw you the ball and those contracts hinder teams a lot.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



CamillePunk said:


> lol @ you guys underestimating the Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Ozzie has a plan. He always has a plan.


lol. He really doesn't. That contract sabotaged the Ravens. Flacco was the only decent consistent QB in years that they had. They didn't have much of a choice.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Niners have a hundred picks and a 6th is the best they could get?

lolnewsome


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Niners knew he was going to be released anyway. I'm sure that drove down the price.

Ravens do create cap space here. Let's see what they do with it before saying Ravens completely jobbed with this trade.

Also Flacco on Boldin



> "Without him, we don't win the Super Bowl. He's a huge part of this team and someone I want to see back," Flacco told USA TODAY Sports on Saturday.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...co-49ers-baltimore-ravens-joe-flacco/1979883/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco wanted to see him back eh? Perhaps not being a greedy piece of shit would have helped.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



CamillePunk said:


> lol @ you guys underestimating the Wizard of Oz.
> 
> Ozzie has a plan. He always has a plan.


I'd typically agree with you on this statement but that Flacco contract buryin the Ravens faster than HHH buries shit.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wouldn't blame Flacco for wanting his money. Guy got them a title. If Baltimore didn't pay him you know Arizona or Cleveland or Buffalo or someone would have.

As for Boldin, eh. Baltimore's done it before with respected and still good veterans. Won't rip on Newsome until we see what happens in FA/draft.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh fuck, Harvin in a state with legalized weed.

Also, Vikings with 2 first rounders means they can throw the check book at Cruz as an RFA.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Flacco wanted to see him back eh? Perhaps not being a greedy piece of shit would have helped.


How can you blame him?

Anyways the Ravens announced prior to the Super Bowl that Boldin was a target to be released before Flacco was even signed. So regardless of Flacco's contract he was getting traded/released.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

http://deadspin.com/pranksters-reco...source=deadspin_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow

This is great. 



> On Friday afternoon, Buffalo GM Buddy Nix and Tampa Bay GM Mark Dominik shot the shit for about six minutes. They talked about their impending free agents, their frustration with a new three-day negotiating window, and the major handicap of not having a franchise quarterback. They had no idea that a pair of pranksters had set the whole chat up, or that those pranksters were still on the line, listening in.
> 
> Remember the Domino's prank? Call two pizza places, merge them together on a conference call, and let confusion reign. That's basically what happened here, only with more Buddy Nix complaining about how much the Bills are paying Ryan Fitzpatrick.


You can read the rest of the article, which I recommend. It reminds me of my trade discussions with MrMr and Notorious in Fantasy. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:lmao


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tony G is back!
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...nzalez-will-return-for-another-season-in-2013


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Good to hear. Gonzalez is great, very happy to see him back for one more year.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Good to hear. Gonzalez is great, very happy to see him back for one more year.


Wonder if he'll start doing this every year? Sounding like Christian, just one..... more..... shot


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Vikings cut Antoine Winfield.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

That's a pretty shocking cut.

Steelers could be bringing back Plaxico.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I have this really, really bad feeling the Texans get Welker.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> I have this really, really bad feeling the Texans get Welker.


Jeez I hope not. Hopefully we'll hear something regarding Welker soon.

And one of the 'experts' on NFL.com thinks Vollmer is going to the Bears. 

:bosh2

I hope he's wrong. I'm confident we'll re-sign him though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Not Vollmer 

I heard that we may sign Sean Smith instead of bringing back Talib. Idk how to feel about that one. I think Talib is better and probably cheaper too.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> That's a pretty shocking cut.
> 
> Steelers could be bringing back Plaxico.


Its confirmed, he's coming back.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...co-burress-will-return-to-pittsburgh-steelers

Texans also cut Kevin Walter. Kind of surprised by this tbh, he wasn't that bad. Could be a cheap WR for another team.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Less than half an hour until free agency is officially under way.

:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Its confirmed, he's coming back.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...co-burress-will-return-to-pittsburgh-steelers
> 
> Texans also cut Kevin Walter. Kind of surprised by this tbh, he wasn't that bad. Could be a cheap WR for another team.


Walter isn't a bad receiver, but he's not good enough to be the #2 receiver on a team with championship aspirations.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Eagles gonna cut Asomugha before the end of the day

Bucs & Jets in talks about a Revis swap.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Eagles gonna cut Asomugha before the end of the day
> 
> Bucs & Jets in talks about a Revis swap.


ah beat me too it! lol.

Seahawks also release Leon Washington:shock


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seems like there is a lot of CB depth in free agency. Why overpay for Revis when you can get one cheaper?


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Seems like there is a lot of CB depth in free agency. Why overpay for Revis when you can get one cheaper?


Because he is far and away the best one available.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

And its open! Let the madness begin!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

And we're off!


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Mike Wallace is going to go to the Dolphins. According to Adam Schefter, it's very likely that a 5 year deal gets done.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wallace likely to Miami for 5 years according to Schefter. Would give Tannehill that #1 option.

Jered Cook is highly interested by Miami as well. Trying to add all the pieces around him.

EDIT: Cowboys TE Martellus Bennett to be signed by Chicago tonight.

EDIT2: Deangelo Hall to the Lions... ew.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Mike Garafolo ‏@MikeGarafolo

Chiefs expected to sign TE Anthony Fasano. Adding that now to our free agency roundup


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Browns on the verge of signing Kruger. Great start to FA for them. Hopefully they don't overpay for him though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Detroit signed DeAngelo Hall. He's kinda mixed bag at this point, but he's probably better than anyone they have right now.

Bucs looking to sign Goldson. If they can get Goldson and Revis, that's an obvious massive upgrade for the secondary.


edit: Bennett was a Giant last season. Chicago could do better than him. He's meh. I guess he's better than what they got which is nothing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bush visiting the Lions first. If Detroit really wants him they probably shouldn't let him out of town without him signing the deal.

EDIT: Mrmr Hall's pretty bad now. Houston would be much better but might be too costly.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Detroit signed DeAngelo Hall. He's kinda mixed bag at this point, but he's probably better than anyone they have right now.
> 
> Bucs looking to sign Goldson. If they can get Goldson and Revis, that's an obvious massive upgrade for the secondary.
> 
> ...


At least he's out of our division.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Delanie Walker to Titans?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> At least he's out of our division.


Cruz is the guy I want out of the East the most. C'mon SOMEONE.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs expected to sign TE Anthony Fasano



MrMister said:


> Cruz is the guy I want out of the East the most. C'mon SOMEONE.


Me too! lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

According to Lions beat writer Tim Twentyman Hall to Lions rumors are false.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Can Tampa fuck off, please? Apparently the leading team to get Revis, and Goldson's first stop as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Goldson, Barron, Revis & Ronde? DAT SECONDARY.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Bush visiting the Lions first. If Detroit really wants him they probably shouldn't let him out of town without him signing the deal.
> 
> EDIT: Mrmr Hall's pretty bad now. Houston would be much better but might be too costly.


Lions secondary sucks though. You think anyone you guys got is better? I guess we need to see what it cost Detroit. If it's not unreasonable, it could work out.

edit: Ah if it's LIES... I wouldn't be excited to waste a lot of money on Hall either for the record. You're right, he's not what he once was. At all.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Philly releases Asomugha. Working on that dream team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fasano to the Chiefs is done. Decent pick up IMO.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Lions secondary sucks though. You think anyone you guys got is better? I guess we need to see what it cost Detroit. If it's not unreasonable, it could work out.


Houston isn't a #1 CB but definitely starter worthy. Bentley was decent before he got hurt and Green improved as the year moved on. Hall just gambles way too much and rarely pays off. Pass, especially with how deep the position is.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Aaron Ross signs with the Giants


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rumors of Dallas being interested in Urlacher. I love Urlacher, but c'mon, we got Sean Lee. Why do we need an old Urlacher? We need OFFENSIVE LINEMEN JERREH!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Levitre and Delanie Walker trying to get locked up by the Titans.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Martellus Bennett is offically a bear


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Rumors of Dallas being interested in Urlacher. I love Urlacher, but c'mon, we got Sean Lee. Why do we need an old Urlacher? We need OFFENSIVE LINEMEN JERREH!


Dallas is moving to a 3-4 under Kiffin, no?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter
Eagles free-agent cornerback Dominque Rodgers-Cromartie is scheduling a visit with the Denver Broncos.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

On the bright side, Bennett is better than that shit the Bears have rolled out at TE since Olsen left.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

John Vilma restructures, will stay a Saint.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WWF said:


> Dallas is moving to a 3-4 under Kiffin, no?


4-3*

Yep that is happening, but Lee can play Mike in that scheme. Now if they can get Urlacher cheap and he can teach Lee how to own then maybe...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Bush visiting the Lions first. If Detroit really wants him they probably shouldn't let him out of town without him signing the deal.


PFT agrees with me:

‏@ProFootballTalk
RB Reggie Bush is expected to visit Detroit, and the Lions want to sign him before he leaves, per multiple sources.

Ryan Fitzpatrick - He gone.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fitz is done in Buffalo. T-JAX NEW STARTER.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

T-JAX MANIA IS BACK.

DREAMS COME TRUE!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ryan Fitzpatrick is done in Buffalo.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The madness of FA! Loving it so far! 

Jake Long has meetings with Bears and Rams

Mike Wallace will offically be a Dolphin when he gets cleared by the docs!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> PFT agrees with me:
> 
> ‏@ProFootballTalk
> RB Reggie Bush is expected to visit Detroit, and the Lions want to sign him before he leaves, per multiple sources.
> ...


Bush would be way better than what they have now. I don't even know who their running back is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

BEST


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> BEST


yeah but wasn't he out for the whole season with problems stemming from a concussion?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Best is likely done forever due to concussions. Bush would be a great add because he's basically a more durable Best. He can catch out of the backfield and is another big play threat. If he's not too expensive I wouldn't hate the deal.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Martellus Bennett to the Bears


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

5yr $65M for Wallace to the Dolphins


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Andy Levitre to the Titans, 5 years $39 mil


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

13 million a year for Wallace :lmao

THANK GOD WE LOCKED UP BOWE!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Funny thing is was likely Miami bidding against itself. Needed to make a splash, though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

No more Fitzpatrick eh? Bills looking for a QB in the draft then?

Or Cassel maybe? Doubt it.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs agree to 4 year deal with Anthony Fasano


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> No more Fitzpatrick eh? Bills looking for a QB in the draft then?
> 
> Or Cassel maybe? Doubt it.


probably go after Geno Smith.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Maybe Buffalo wants to trade up. That'd be nice...


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Paul Kruger to the Browns...damn I wanted the Jets to sign him


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

With all the AFC East happenings hopefully we'll see something like 'Patriots agree deal for Cruz' :side:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

A little less interesting but Chargers resign Nick Novak

Titans just signed top guard Andy Levitre to multi year deal.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Kruger is product of the system. 1.5 sacks without Suggs. Probably still be decent since Browns D is on the rise.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chargers sign former Cowboys TE John Phillips to a 3 year deal


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Titans signed Delanie Walker to a 4 year deal


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs reaching an agreement in principle on 3-year deal with former Saints QB Chase Daniel, Welcome back to Missouri!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Damn did Miami overpay Wallace or what.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

he probably got a huge contract if he signed that quickly.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Colts and free-agent OT Gosder Cherilus have come to terms on a five-year deal.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Welker probably thinks he'll get a deal like Wallace :bron2


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs are being proactive this offseason which is good. Only thing that worries me is that Alex Smith trade.. hopefully he turns out for the better.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs are being proactive this offseason which is good. Only thing that worries me is that Alex Smith trade.. hopefully he turns out for the better.


Well thats why they got Chase Daniels. He'll be a good backup


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He got taught under Brees, so surely he has improved to be pretty decent under his tutelage.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> The Colts and free-agent OT Gosder Cherilus have come to terms on a five-year deal.


I don't know much about this guy, but the Lions have a pretty good pass protection I believe so hopefully he helps SAVE luck. An improvement regardless of how good he is since our line is just that shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sean Payton too. I'm not too big on Chase Daniels though. 

Man, still wondering if Revis and Goldson both got to TB. Bucs could go from worst to first in pass defense with those two guys.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Domenik Hixon Just received an offer from the Lions! Giants are taking a blow so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

harvin and rice wont be a tandem.

rice probably getting cut.

he should really hate harvin.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Sean Payton too. I'm not too big on Chase Daniels though.
> 
> Man, still wondering if Revis and Goldson both got to TB. Bucs could go from worst to first in pass defense with those two guys.


wont' be because of Goldson.

Goldson is a much better defender against the run than pass. he's kinda pedestrian in pass defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He's better than pedestrian. Don't downplay him because he's not coming back to the Niners.

....OR IS HE?!?!?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

No. He's a hard hitting run support safety.

He got beat on the bomb in the SB. I hold grudges.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Giants agree to a 1 yr deal with Aaron Ross

:StephenA we were rid of this bum


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So you're saying good riddance. BON VOYAGE

Walker is a bigger loss probably. Dude can block and is never covered.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Colts have signed G Donald Thomas, who started 7 games for the Patriots in 2012

Rams sign William Hayes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Meh, he's pretty average. Was a good backup.

Losing Thomas I can deal with. VOLLMER better not go.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I will miss DWAlk.

He was a great backup TE.

He's going to be really good for the Titans.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Colts agree to terms with OL Gosder Cherilus and Lawrence Sidbury


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I would like to see the 49ers add Antoine Winfield and move him to safety to replace Goldson.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ellerbe to the Dolphins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Mass exodus from Baltimore. Just as most thought. Reed is next.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So the Ravens lost the guy that they said was to replace Ray Lewis?

lel. :flacco5


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Mike Wallace and now Dannell Ellerbe


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Mass exodus from Baltimore. Just as most thought. Reed is next.


4-12 title isn't as far-fetched as some may have thought.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens to miss the playoffs next year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah the Ravens & Steelers are both done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> 4-12 title isn't as far-fetched as some may have thought.


HA yeah it's pretty bad for Baltimore right now.

They can still have a decent offense perhaps that could keep them in games, but the defense is getting gutted. If they can keep Reed, it might not be that bad. If they lose Reed...

They'll still have Ngata and Suggs. With Ngata healthy and playing at a high level, you can plug other guys in. Will they be good enough though? I don't know.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Elvis Dumervil is now willing to take a pay-cut


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Come on Ed Reed, team up with your BFF Belichick. You know you want to.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

so the Ravens are bringing back zero starting LBs from last year? that sucks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Mikey Damage said:


> so the Ravens are bringing back zero starting LBs from last year? that sucks.


Just Suggs.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the steelers are never done the team will march right to .500. 

are there any ravens left still defending the move to let flacco pay out? it's looking really foolish.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Flacco really fucking his team with that contract.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Flacco really fucking his team with that contract.


Where is pryme_tyme's mouth at now? lol


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

can we stop saying FLACCO fucked his team. management fuck their team by gambling w/ him and it backfired. they thought they could drive his asking price down and it blew up in their face. it's like they didn't imagine he would win them a superbowl and gain all the leverage.

look at me defending FLACCO.

genesis says the team isn't fucked b/c oz has 17 first rounders and 50 pro bowlers on hand in the draft.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tamba Bay are now the frontrunners for Revis but I can't see him ending up there. Just doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The news Pats fans were all waiting for:



> The New England Patriots have placed a low tender (about $1.3 million) on their restricted free agenct TE/FB Michael Hoomanawanui.


:troll


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



IMPULSE said:


> can we stop saying FLACCO fucked his team. management fuck their team by gambling w/ him and it backfired. they thought they could drive his asking price down and it blew up in their face. it's like they didn't imagine he would win them a superbowl and gain all the leverage.
> 
> look at me defending FLACCO.
> 
> genesis says the team isn't fucked b/c oz has 17 first rounders and 50 pro bowlers on hand in the draft.


I can agree with that. Man just wanted to be paid. We'll see how well the Ravens can recover from this, FA only been open for a few hours now. Maybe make a splash at the draft?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

HeavansGates, you live literally an hour away from me.... anyways, I wonder if the Chiefs are done with FA moves now. I'd say so..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> The news Pats fans were all waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> :troll


HOOMANANAUWANI!!!

Well at least we brought our fullback back.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So it looks like the bengals are going to win the AFC North. can someone explain to me how the browns leaped over them in AFC North picks. 

bengals are going to flame out once they get there again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> HOOMANANAUWANI!!!
> 
> Well at least we brought our fullback back.


It really is fun simply saying his name.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

ravens should have drafted another QB a couple of years ago to build up in case of something as absurd as paying Flacco as an elite QB came up.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

but the raven's can't draft quarterbacks and wide receiver they only succeeded like once so why try again.

didn't they have an exodus after they one their first super bowl?


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Dolphins look like their claiming 2nd place in the AFC East all for themselves.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Skill said:


> The Dolphins look like their claiming 2nd place in the AFC East all for themselves.


The Bills could draft Geno Smith and he could turn out to be awesome. The they could take 2nd. Unlikely though.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well the news sure has slowed down a ton compared to the first hour


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Where's my O-like improvement Chicago? 2 and a half hours without a lineman signing is unacceptable. At least Bennett is a good choice. Please sign his brother Michael too. :mark:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Report: Bucs send plane to fetch safety Dashon Goldson

LOL They want em


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

News for you Bear fans! #Bears trying to agree with OT Jermon Bushrod on a long-term deal


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Where's my O-like improvement Chicago? 2 and a half hours without a lineman signing is unacceptable. At least Bennett is a good choice. Please sign his brother Michael too. :mark:


They're nearing a deal with Jermon Bushrod.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> The Bills could draft Geno Smith and he could turn out to be awesome. The they could take 2nd. Unlikely though.


I still think the Dolphins would be better even if the Bills did take Geno. The Dolphins got much better today. Also, I've heard rumors that the Raiders want Geno at #3.

All this is coming from a Jets fan too so I'm pretty much ready for us to finish 3rd or 4th in the division again. :shaq


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bushrod! Just like I put on my list. Thank you Emory. :mark:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The St.Louis Rams have reached an agreement with former Titans TE Jared Cook.

Well he didn't have to wait too long

Bushrod is offically a Bear

#RandomFact The Miami Dolphins haven't had a WR with more than 6 receiving TDs since Chris Chambers in 2005


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Miami hasn't had a QB in forever is why. Marino was their last QB worth mentioning. WR is becoming more important, but if you have a good QB, the TDs to WRs will work themselves out.

I mean Laurent Robinson is not that good. He had double digit TDs two years ago for Dallas.:romo


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Miami hasn't had a QB in forever is why. Marino was their last QB worth mentioning. WR is becoming more important, but if you have a good QB, the TDs to WRs will work themselves out.
> 
> I mean Laurent Robinson is not that good. He had double digit TDs two years ago for Dallas.:romo


That Romo, making stars. :romo2

Surprised we haven't heard any news so far on the other big names: Jennings, Welker, Vollmer, Goldson, etc. etc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh yeah HG you probably know by now and it's probably been posted here, but Spencer did re-sign with Dallas. One year contract that'll need to be extended by July 15. I'm not too big on Spencer, but it'd be good to know what he can do in the 4-3. Too bad it costs over 10 million to answer that question.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Chiefs have signed DE Mike DeVito, formerly of the Jets, 3yr/$12.6 million deal



MrMister said:


> Oh yeah HG you probably know by now and it's probably been posted here, but Spencer did re-sign with Dallas. One year contract that'll need to be extended by July 15. I'm not too big on Spencer, but it'd be good to know what he can do in the 4-3. Too bad it costs over 10 million to answer that question.



yeah I had read that, why were back over the cap at 19 million. We still might be making moves on Urlacher and Cribbs though.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Redskins targeting Aqib Talib :mark:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...rt-aqib-talib-targeted-by-washington-redskins


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

DEZ has no reason to fear this possibility.

SOMEONE SIGN CRUZ THOUGH...preferably an AFC team. Oh shit Cincinnati should go after Cruz. That'd be some nice targets for the Red Rocket.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Redskins need to fuck off.

I'll be so disappointed if we don't re-sign Talib. I'd prefer bringing back Talib over crybaby ass Welker.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



#Mark said:


> Redskins targeting Aqib Talib :mark:
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...rt-aqib-talib-targeted-by-washington-redskins


Redskins are still struggling to deal with the cap penalty. They can't go after him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I don't like the price we got Bushrod for, bur he's better than Webb and is familiar with Chicago's new OC. Bennett is good as he can block and catch, something we need. Hopefully now Chicago moves Webb to RT or G and lets him try to improve. He's cheap, but not LT material.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Talks between Wes Welker and #Patriots are over at this point. Welker exploring free agency

New Team, new number. Harvin
http://instagram.com/p/WxpdfCPCv_/


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fuck Welker.

Will be nothing without Brady. Just like he was before Brady.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Skins moves so far:

Cuts:
DeAngelo Hall, CB

Restructures/Pay Cuts:
Adam Carriker, DE 
Santana moss, WR 

Re-signings:
Logan Paulsen, TE 
Darrel Young, FB
Rob Jackson, LB
Kory Lichtensteiger, G
Nick Sundbert, LS 
Chris Baker, NT
Sav Rocca, P
Kedric Golston, DE

Signings:
Phillip Merling, DE 
Ron Brace, NT
Tony Pashos, T

Right now the Skins are close to 3-4 million under the cap.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Tha Masta said:


> The Skins moves so far:
> 
> Cuts:
> DeAngelo Hall, CB
> ...


Speaking of the Redskins, did anyone hear about the hilarious legal situation with Fred Davis where he tried to represent himself in court?

edit: http://www.washingtonian.com/blogs/...attorney-at-law-the-courtroom-transcripts.php


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> DEZ has no reason to fear this possibility.
> *
> SOMEONE SIGN CRUZ THOUGH...preferably an AFC team. Oh shit Cincinnati should go after Cruz. That'd be some nice targets for the Red Rocket.*


:kobe2 you need to stop wishing that evil on my team mrmr


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



abrown0718 said:


> :kobe2 you need to stop wishing that evil on my team mrmr


We just want him out of the NFC East, can you blame us? lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Pats should go after CRUZ to replace ****** Welker.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> The Pats should go after CRUZ to replace ****** Welker.


lol. Already bitter.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chris Canty welcome to Baltimore!!

Rumor has it the JETS are interested in Jason Campbell


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> lol. Already bitter.


Welker would've been out of the league by now if he never got teamed up with Brady. Brady takes a significant paycut so the Pats have more room to give him a contract and he gives Brady an F'U. Welker can fuck off.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> The Pats should go after CRUZ to replace ****** Welker.


all these thirsty ass teams need to back off my WR :terry1


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yes, I have. :lol

This thread has a lot of articles about it.
http://www.extremeskins.com/showthr...-Legal-Mess-Harassment-Suit-Restraining-Order

Looks like it is part of what has affected Davis' value in Free agency.
Davis could be back in WSH, on a cheap contract.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rumors of SJax to Green Bay. Well, I have to hate you now Steven Jackson. It didn't have to be this way.

Also Harvin is not getting paid Calvin money (he got 6 yr/67 million). lolol he's going to be a fucking headache for the Seahawks now with his crying.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Rumors of SJax to Green Bay. Well, I have to hate you now Steven Jackson. It didn't have to be this way.


i heard some talk about him going to ATL. both would be good fits.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Reading now Warren Sapp left his mic on, cussing and screaming, trash talking Bill and Brady


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> i heard some talk about him going to ATL. both would be good fits.


Yeah this GB rumor is new. I'd rather him be in ATL, since I don't hate the Falcons.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> Redskins are still struggling to deal with the cap penalty. They can't go after him.


Yeah, true the league raped us.. But, apparently we may have struck a deal with the NFL. Unlikely though.



> A source familiar with the team’s thinking throughout this process tells PFT that Allen’s comments could be evidence that a deal between the team and the NFL has been struck, or still could be.
> 
> the decision of the Redskins to act like everything is fine when the facts suggest otherwise means there could be more to this one than meets the eye.


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...comments-hint-at-a-possible-deal-with-league/


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope so. The whole cap penalty was complete BS and just proves how much Goodell and Mara are powertripping.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> I hope so. The whole cap penalty was complete BS and just proves how much Goodell and Mara are powertripping.


It was some shit, Dallas got hit too but not as hard as Washington did.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs free-agent RB Peyton Hillis is visiting the Packers
Ravens Talking To James Harrison's Agent
Raiders release WR Darrius Heyward-Bey and DB Michael Huff


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It would be great, to get back any of the cap.
Still have holes to fill.
RT, S, & CB to name a few.
LB to, if L. Alexander is signing elsewhere.

But, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Not sure GB should sign SJax. They need to revamp that OL and defense.

I liked that Green kid they drafted...and if not him, I'd look at the draft again. 

A good OL make an average RB become above average.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

James Casey 3 year deal with the Eagles.

Also hearing increasing rumors that Revis is going to the Bucs


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dolphins have signed with Phillip Wheeler


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Tha Masta said:


> It would be great, to get back any of the cap.
> Still have holes to fill.
> RT, S, & CB to name a few.
> 
> But, I'll believe it when I see it.


Speaking of safeties, what are they supposed to do with Tanard Jackson and Meriweather? One can't stop getting suspended and the other can't stop getting hurt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Revis to TB is being called REALITY. It's apparently going to happen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Chris Canty welcome to Baltimore!!
> 
> Rumor has it the JETS are interested in Jason Campbell


jets signing all the mediocre qb's


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> jets signing all the mediocre qb's


Its an upgrade from Tebow


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Not sure GB should sign SJax. They need to revamp that OL and defense.
> 
> I liked that Green kid they drafted...and if not him, I'd look at the draft again.
> 
> A good OL make an average RB become above average.


That's a good point really. Shore up the Oline and protect Rodgers, while rolling with whatever RBs you got. Offensive lineman are disappearing with each passing hour though.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rams signed Vince Young to a 1 year deal


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> jets signing all the mediocre qb's


There aren't exactly very many good qb's available this year in free agency or the draft. The Jets QB situation is going to be a shit show this season, but hopefully they can grab somebody like Johnny Football or Teddy Bridgewater next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Rams signed Vince Young to a 1 year deal


lol Vince back with Fisher.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Eagles get busy agreeing w/ CB Fletcher Bradley, S Patrick Chung, LB Jason Phillips and DL Isaac Sopoaga


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Skill said:


> There aren't exactly very many good qb's available this year in free agency or the draft. The Jets QB situation is going to be a shit show this season, but hopefully they can grab somebody like Johnny Football or Teddy Bridgewater next year.


I don't think Manziel will do well in the NFL.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Rams signed Vince Young to a 1 year deal


I guess that apology he wrote Fisher really worked.



kobra860 said:


> I don't think Manziel will do well in the NFL.


It's still a tad early to say that. Remember he's going into his sophomore year and we need to see how he does this year after teams have tape on him. Remember a lot of people said Russell Wilson would never amount to anything in the NFL he seems to be okay.

Now saying that if the Jets draft him I would have to agree with you. lol


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> I don't think Manziel will do well in the NFL.


Well that's a discussion for another time, but he's better than any of the current QBs on the Jets roster.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



THErealLEGACY said:


> I guess that apology he wrote Fisher really worked.


Ya i was surprised by this signing as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Falcons got Brent Grimes back on a one year deal.

Also reading that GB offered Jennings 10 million. I don't think anyone matches that, so Jennings will be back in GB if this is true.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> Speaking of safeties, what are they supposed to do with Tanard Jackson and Meriweather? One can't stop getting suspended and the other can't stop getting hurt.


I read that Jackson's contract for 2012 would be carried over to this year.
That is if he is reinstated in August.
I don't think if cutting them would gain that much of cap space.

If they can sign better players, than they need to move on from them.

Personally, I would cut Jackson and maybe give Meriweather 1 more shot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Patrick Chung gone to Philly eh?

Not surprising that he's gone from New England. Especially since he lost his starting job last season to Devin McCourty who was EXCELLENT at strong safety.

Still holding out hope that Ed Reed joins the dark side.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Welker would've been out of the league by now if he never got teamed up with Brady. Brady takes a significant paycut so the Pats have more room to give him a contract and he gives Brady an F'U. Welker can fuck off.


Notorious smh first time he's been a UFA you're gonna blame him for trying to get his money? Career doesn't last long gotta get it while you can. And it's not like he's gone for good. Just gonna test the market.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> jets signing all the mediocre qb's


Rex Grossman is available. 
He's looking for a chance to start or be a backup.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

All this franchise has done for him, Brady takes a significant paycut just so the team can pay him and he walks out. Not a fan of that. He has a right to go get his money sure but the team made some sacrifices for him.

I read that talks between him & the Pats have ended, meaning he's not coming back.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If it was the other way around I don't think you'd be singing the same tune.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> All this franchise has done for him, Brady takes a significant paycut just so the team can pay him and he walks out. Not a fan of that. He has a right to go get his money sure but the team made some sacrifices for him.
> 
> I read that talks between him & the Pats have ended, meaning he's not coming back.


it's a business man. teams make business moves and so do players, this shouldn't be shocking to you. :kobe

He would be great with the Broncos though. :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> All this franchise has done for him, Brady takes a significant paycut just so the team can pay him and he walks out. Not a fan of that. He has a right to go get his money sure but the team made some sacrifices for him.
> 
> I read that talks between him & the Pats have ended, meaning he's not coming back.


Isn't Brady receiving more guaranteed money in this new contract? If so how is that a huge significant pay cut? I understand he is helping out the cap this season. 

Danny Amendola would be a nice fit for the Pats if Welker leaves. He's also younger.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fuck Welker. Product of Brady anyway.

Brady gonna make Edelman look like a star just like he made Welker one.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sounds like the only move the Skins will make on day 1.
Is re-signing Sav Rocca.


Remaining Skins FA's:
Offense:
-Rex Grossman, Quarterback (32)
-Fred Davis, Tightend (26)
-Chris Cooley, Tightend (30)
-Jordan Black, Offensive Tackle (32) [previously sus for 4 games for PED use (final 3 games of 2012 season/playoffs). NFL repealed sus in Feb '13.] 
-Tyler Polumbus, Offensive Tackle (27)
-Brandon Banks, Wide Receiver (25) *RFA

Defense:
-Lorenzo Alexander, Outside/Inside Linebacker (29) 
-Chris Wilson, Outside Linebacker (30)
-Bryan Kehl, Outside Linebacker/Inside Linebacker (28)
-Cedric Griffin, Cornerback (30)
-Madieu Williams, Free Safety (31)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Agreed with Notorious. Fuck Welker. SIGN CRUZ!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

CRUZ.

YES. Sign him BB. Imagine GRONK & CRUZ dancing together. Would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> jets signing all the mediocre qb's





Tha Masta said:


> Rex Grossman is available.
> He's looking for a chance to start or be a backup.


David Carr too. Might as well get as many 1st rd busts as possible. Quantity over quality



MrMister said:


> Agreed with Notorious. Fuck Welker. SIGN CRUZ!





Notorious said:


> CRUZ.
> 
> YES. Sign him BB. Imagine GRONK & CRUZ dancing together. Would be the greatest thing ever.


:HHH


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Agreed with Notorious. Fuck Welker. SIGN CRUZ!


Damn right, gtfo the NFC East!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

How can you sign Cruz? You can't offer as much as the Vikings :kobe3


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Don't know if its been mentioned yet but, Charles Woodson visiting 49ers on Wednesday

Broncos will most likely sign former Steelers RB Rashard Mendenhall

Eagles will reportedly pursue Danny Amendola


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:kobe2 Not sure about Woodson.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Is Mike DeVito good? I mean I've heard the name but it's kinda hard for me to judge a D Lineman because I don't really study that part of the game unless it's for the Chiefs. Don't care about the Jets...


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> How can you sign Cruz? You can't offer as much as the Vikings :kobe3


If thats the case, packers better make moves on revis or asumugha (eagles cb).. even asumuwa cant stick cruz..

Thats whether they found a new home yet or not.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Is Mike DeVito good? I mean I've heard the name but it's kinda hard for me to judge a D Lineman because I don't really study that part of the game unless it's for the Chiefs. Don't care about the Jets...


I personally think he's an upgrade from Glenn Dorsey. He's a hard worker and does great on stopping the run. 


On a side note: I hope tomorrow's FA will be as exciting as today. There are a ton of impact starters out there. I hope to see the Cowboys be able to make some moves. Get Cruz out of our division please! :deebo


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Is Mike DeVito good? I mean I've heard the name but it's kinda hard for me to judge a D Lineman because I don't really study that part of the game unless it's for the Chiefs. Don't care about the Jets...


Very underrated


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sources are saying that Steven Jackson will be a Packer by tomorrow. 

Sources also have Aidan's reaction: :bron3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Packers sign Hillis and Jackson? :kobe


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*






Completely unrelated to anything free agency but this made me laugh.

Read somewhere that the Patriots are interested in Cribbs. Dunno how I feel about that.

Doubt the Panthers sign anyone. They have enough money problems as is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

so Colts signed 5 free agents today addressing five different needs. We signed our number 2 cornerback, 2 linemen that should be starters off the gate, an end, and a linebacker. :mark:


more defensive help plz.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If we don't end up keeping Welker, I really hope we get Cruz as already mentioned. That would ease the pain. Plus Edelman and maybe someone from the draft can fill Welker's slot position.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Da Bears. DITKA.







(gotta say I don't really care)


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So the Jets are fully expecting to lose Greene, Keller and Landry sometime in the next couple of days.

The only one I'm upset about is Landry, the other two need to go.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bernard Pollard released by Baltimore Ravens


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

YES! YES!

NOW PLEASE NO ONE PICK HIM UP.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Haha, I hope Pollard joins a team we're not playing against for at least a few years.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bruce Gradkowski has signed with the Steelers


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Reggie Bush to the Lions


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Reggie Bush to the Lions on a 4 year deal.

Great pickup for the Lions IMO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm not a big Reggie Bush fan, but he actually is a really good fit there.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Lions really needed a running game and Bush gives them that big time. I'm expecting the Lions to bounce back and push for the playoffs this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bush's problem is he's highly inconsistent.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

True, but they didn't have anything before so this at least gives them something strong to work with. I think a stat was that Stafford threw the ball more times than any QB ever last season.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

should be good for Detroit, Bush has proved the past two years he can be a every down back, and with the signing of defensive lineman Jason Jones, things are picking up, they need a helluva good CB alongside Houston and things could be very interesting for Detroit


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Nice pick up by the lions. Still waiting word on Mendenhall, Turner, and S-Jax


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Mendenhall just agreed to a 1 year deal with the Cards


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pollard from the Ravens said he is done there, that would be make 5 Super Bowl starters gone, will Baltimore even repeat the division???


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Looks like the Pats offered Welker 2 years, 16 mil which he considered a "laughable" offer.

Welker wants a long term deal and I just don't see the Pats giving him that. Maybe if he was still in his 20's like GRONK & Hernandez, but Welker is turning 32 in a couple months. I don't see anything wrong with 8 mil a year though, he'll be disappointed if he thinks he's getting Mike Wallace money.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

According to Schefter, Welker's in serious talks with the Broncos.

lolpeyton. Can't win without Brady's sloppy seconds.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Welker beside Decker/Thomas would be absolutely terrifying to opposing defenses. lolPats, Brady takes a pay cut and they still go cheap on Welker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think it was a fair deal. 2 years for an aging receiver while paying him $8 mil a year isn't bad at all.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

8 mil is probably what he will get in free agency.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

PANTHERS making moves. :favre


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dashon Goldson headed to TB


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Welker beside Decker/Thomas would be absolutely terrifying to opposing defenses. lolPats, Brady takes a pay cut and they still go cheap on Welker.


Best WR corps in the NFL? Peyton makes them that if they aren't.

Welker fits perfectly since Thomas and Decker play wideout.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Donnie Avery to Kansas City.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Glover Quin to the Lions


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Glover Quin is an underrated player. Not a game-changer but he plays his role really well IMO.

The Texans will probably replace him through the draft though. They're not a free agency team, they build through the draft.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Start up the Super Bowl train right now boys.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Apparently Wes Welker to the Broncos is very very likely.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Brady can't be pleased...unless they get Victor Cruz:side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I've calmed down since last night, wish Welker the best of luck in all his future endeavors.

I actually like the Broncos so I hope he does good there. Really, I'm good as long as he didn't go to the Texans or Jets.

Yes Mr. WE NEED CRUZ. GRONK & CRUZ: THE GREATEST DANCE TANDEM IN NFL HISTORY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> I've calmed down since last night, wish Welker the best of luck in all his future endeavors.
> 
> I actually like the Broncos so I hope he does good there. Really, I'm good as long as he didn't go to the Texans or Jets.
> 
> Yes Mr. WE NEED CRUZ. GRONK & CRUZ: THE GREATEST DANCE TANDEM IN NFL HISTORY :mark: :mark: :mark:


Let's be honest. He would be a terrible fit for the Jets. They don't have anybody good to throw to him which is why I think he'll be a good fit for the Broncos. 

Peyton can make him look almost as good as Brady did.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Key word is almost :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

if Broncos get Welker it's basically the receiving corps that Brady wants. Two fast deep threats that can make great plays and an amazing slot receiver in Welker. Now all they need to do is somehow trade for one of the Pats' TEs and we basically got the combination of the Pats/Broncos offense that we were talking about in the thread like last month. :side:


Losing Avery means TY Hilton will probably move up to second string receiver and probably means we'll be drafting another WR which I'm not against as we've filled our other needs quite well so far in free agency.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I might draft Reggie Bush in fantasy now, especially if it's PPR. I'd go as high as a 2nd rounder even.

That's a good contract for Detroit too. Only averages 4 million a year.

Miami is looking at Dustin Keller. Miami is not messing around revamping its offense. They're gonna lose Jake Long though most likely. Go after Oline and RB in the draft.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah it's the receivers that Brady wants but they're missing two important factors...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Who the hell does NE have at WR now? Lloyd is gone. Welker is most likely gone. Who am I missing here?


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Key word is almost :side:


No arguments there, I'm just happy to see him leaving the AFC East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Nah Lloyd's still here.

Likely bring Edelman back and draft a receiver, or trade for CRUZ or both.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I thought they cut Lloyd. Guess I dreamed that. They'll go after Amendola or Cruz.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Denver going land Wes Welker hell yeah! We now have best WR corps in entire NFL.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> I thought they cut Lloyd. Guess I dreamed that. They'll go after Amendola or Cruz.


I heard that all 4 of the AFC East teams are talking to Brandon Gibson too. Wouldn't be a bad pickup for any of them


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Titans signed Shonn Greene to a 3yr $10 million deal. 

Never a big fan of his on the Jets, not a big loss for us at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They're in talks with Josh Cribbs but I see nothing positive other than him as a kick returner.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Donnie Avery is the best WR pickup in all of FA this year :side: I'm pretty stoked about it at least.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm hoping Denver is able to land Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

WELKER :mark:

WELKER/Thomas/Decker eyton


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MetalX said:


> WELKER :mark:
> 
> WELKER/Thomas/Decker eyton


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Chillez said:


> Denver going land Wes Welker hell yeah! We now have best WR corps in entire NFL.


That team in Atlanta has something to say about that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Green Bay's receiving core is still pretty damn good too.

Nelson, Jennings, COBB, Jones.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Goddamnit at goldson leaving.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Welker to Denver has been confirmed by Schefter.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> That team in Atlanta has something to say about that.


That's true. It's debatable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope Denver gave him that Megatron contract he wanted.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Green Bay's receiving core is still pretty damn good too.
> 
> Nelson, Jennings, COBB, Jones.


I heard Jennings is gone. Unless he decides to re-sign.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I thought Jennings had already re-signed. Guess not.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

2/12 it is for Welker. Isn't that less than what NE offered :lmao?


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Patriots forums going crazy

http://www.patsfans.com/new-england-patriots/messageboard/10/1014000-schefter-wes-welker-broncos.html

"Congrats BB, you have seriously downgraded our team and created one of the best WR trios in the last 10 years on an AFC rival!"

"This would be the ultimate betrayal. He goes to the Jets, it don't matter. He goes to a contender, it might take that team over the top."

denial:

"Yes!!!! its official the 2 biggest choke artists in the playoffs on the same team. Now Belichick can focus on the d and bring in some wr's who Brady will make into the wes welker(more clutch hopefully) dion branch type. Pick 6 to butterfingers wooot!!!!!"


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

2yrs/$12 mil for Welker. Wow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well it's not really denial. Peyton is a choker and Welker choked big in the Super Bowl.

Wow Welker took less, eh? And he called what we offered laughable? What a punk ass bitch.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I can get down with Welker for Denver. Solid WR group now. 2 years for 12 mill ain't bad either.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

According to LaCanfora it's 2/14, but still less if what Notorious says is correct.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So Brady rengeociates his contract to give them more money to pay Welker and he goes to a teams rival and takes a paycut? Patriots must have really hurt his feelings.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Welker's a bitch as far as I'm concerned. Calls 2/16 laughable, then goes and then signs for less. Pulling a Ray Allen.

That's alright though. System player that choked in the playoffs. Watch Edelman or Amendola replace him and put up the exact same numbers next season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LolNotorious. You know you're gonna reverse jinx the Broncos now and they're gonna win the SB.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They'll win the SB as long as their defense comes up big and Peyton doesn't pass to Welker during the SB.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Good for Welker. Hard to name a better combined group of three receivers, but I'd still take JULIO and White over Thomas and Decker. However, when I think of needs for the Broncos to make it over the hill, adding a better slot receiver wasn't exactly what I thought they would do. 

As for the Patriots, I'd be a little concerned. They haven't had a good track record with FA receivers in recent years with Lloyd and Ochocinco coming to mind. Maybe they get lucky this year, maybe they draft a guy.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pretty happy your team upset this man Notorious :brady2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

now i need a new fucking signature since spoke on the wheel left


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lol, Go Broncos! We just got away with highway robbery.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

49ers signed Glen Dorsey. has he done anything since he got drafted?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

When it was thought Welker would leave before last season there were rumors that BB would move Hernandez to the slot, I'm sure BB still wouldn't be opposed to doing it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope we can sign Ed Reed now and take care of our safety problem, need a younger corner too but that can wait until the draft.

We need some DL too.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MetalX said:


> I hope we can sign Ed Reed now and take care of our safety problem, need a younger corner too but that can wait until the draft.
> 
> We need some DL too.


How about Ed Reed and Dominique Rodgers Cromartie. Rumor is he taking his physical in Denver. Could be signed any minute.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

id like kraft to go after jennings even though lloyd would be a fantastic number one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

From what I'm reading, McDaniels wants to bring Amendola over and that the Pats & the Broncos were both in pursuit of him and obviously the Broncos don't need him now.

Belichick needs to stop listening to that moron Josh McDaniels. Like his Brandon Lloyd idea was so great.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lloyd was excellent last season notorious


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Man please. Lloyd was far from excellent.

74 receptions (22nd in NFL), 911 yds (28th in NFL), 4 TD (57th in NFL), isn't what I would call excellent.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

those were his stats as a number two. he was a reliable target all season and he has ridiculous hands.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He dropped a lot of passes and he dives for every catch, I don't have high expectations for him as a #1 receiver.

Looks like CRUZ is out of the equation too since the Pats don't "do business" with his new agent 

Stuck with Amendola & Lloyd I guess. Might as well call us the New England Rams.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

he led the league in receiving yards with kyle orton...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

That's fine. He didn't show any indication last season that he's capable of doing that in New England.

Maybe he'll be better this season, but I'm not getting my hopes up for it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:brady will find a way.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I don't like Lloyd. Mainly because he came to the Redskins for a nice contract and did nothing. Just like Jason Taylor, Deion Sanders, Albert Haynesworth, Jeremiah Trotter, Donovan McNabb, Bruce Smith......


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> He dropped a lot of passes and he dives for every catch, I don't have high expectations for him as a #1 receiver.
> 
> *Looks like CRUZ is out of the equation too since the Pats don't "do business" with his new agent
> *
> Stuck with Amendola & Lloyd I guess. Might as well call us the New England Rams.


one less suitor :favre5


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

On Twitter it says Welker was offered 2/10 + incentives. Notorious spreading lies, I see :hmm:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Welker going to the Broncos is a real shame. He'll do well with Manning. I bet he comes back to haunt us.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It was a mistake by me, 2/16 is what was offered to Welker before last season that he turned down.

If 2/10 was the max that BB was gonna give him then yeah Welker was gone. The Pats have a real strict policy about the max contracts that they'll give to a certain player and they won't budge from it either. Sometimes it benefits us, in this one I think it harmed us. BB could've went up to 2/12 for Welker.

If he turns around and gives that money to Amendola, I'll flip.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



abrown0718 said:


> one less suitor :favre5


:lmao

C'mon VIKINGS! You know you want Cruz now that Harvin is gone!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I like to think the Pats have something good lined up, otherwise I'm sure we would have kept Welks. I sure hope so.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Saints looking at Asomugha.

Ed Reed visiting the Texans on the morrow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ed Reed. NOOOO!!!

DON'T SELL YOUR SOUL TO THE DEVIL. 

I don't want to have to hate Ed Reed.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Gah. First Welker going and now we might not get Reed? I was pretty confident he'd team up with his buddy Bill. I hope we can get past these problems with Cruz's agent and try and bring him in.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Decker
Welker
Stokley

Look at them white boy WRS!!!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens defense gonna be horrible without Lewis,Ellerbe,Reed and Kruger. Offense could still be decent i guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I don't know who's the bigger moron: notorious or BB? Notorious for his Welker hate(I know some was just trolling, but still) or BB for giving his best receiver a 5 million per year deal when Broncos gave him 6. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Martellus Bennett is quite the character. During his press conference today, he said TE stands for "totally entertaining". Amongst other things also discussed, Martellus was trying to establish an alias for himself as "the black unicorn". LMAO. We would have never had the pleasure of viewing personalities like this under the Lovie Smith regime here in Chicago.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bennett is indeed a pretty goofy fucker. I like his personality way more than his play.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Not sure why people are going crazy over the Ravens "losing" Ellerbe, Pollard, and Kruger. Ellerbe and Kruger weren't consistent and are easily replaced in the draft. Pollard was terrible in coverage. 

The dolphins way overpaid Ellerbe, that's hilarious to me. Linebackers always flourish under the Baltimore system and then they get a big contract elsewhere and way under-perform. 

Losing Reed will suck on an emotional level, but let's face it, he has maybe one good year left, and he was already slipping quite a bit.

Losing Boldin sucked but it was inevitable. We didn't trade him for a 6th round draft pick, we managed to get a 6th round draft pick as we lost him. The alternative was losing him and getting nothing. 

I'm not hitting any panic buttons until I see where we're at after free agency and the draft.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope the Ravens' system can somehow pull three linebackers out of a hat as they have no starters right now and not a lot of cap space. you can make certain players great in a system, but you can't make a whole system great without any good pieces. I forgot they had Suggs, so I guess they have one starting linebacker in place, but they've lost both starting MLB and his backup so they're kind of fucked there.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

fuck the conversationalist for talking himself into a contract w/ the the cardinals. i'll never escape him at this point, but i'll have less reasons to watch the cardiac cards w/ a crap quarterback on the field that isn't SKELTON.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Amendola going to the patriots.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

inb4 two years 12 million dollars.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



IMPULSE said:


> fuck the conversationalist for talking himself into a contract w/ the the cardinals. i'll never escape him at this point, but i'll have less reasons to watch the cardiac cards w/ a crap quarterback on the field that isn't SKELTON.


:lmao omg poor IMP

THE FEUD CONTINUES


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> inb4 two years 12 million dollars.


Close. 5 yr/31 million.

Thoughts on this Notorious?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats sign Danny Amendola


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hmm so we've got Amendola? Ok I'm pretty happy with that, since he's very similar to Welker and is younger. A bit injury prone though. I think he'll do pretty well and it'll be interesting to see if he gets most of the snaps in that position of if we alternate him a bit with Edelman (if we re-sign him).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Close. 5 yr/31 million.
> 
> Thoughts on this Notorious?


I don't know. He's younger, bigger and faster than Welker. Just have to wait and see how he meshes with Brady.

Would've preferred CRUZ though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

@ABH: Amendola will be the guy. He's a stud when he's not injured.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

so now the Pats have three injury prone receivers? :ti


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

he annoys me, punk. steelers get rid of him and he goes to pittsburgh west.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> I don't know. He's younger, bigger and faster than Welker. Just have to wait and see how he meshes with Brady.
> 
> Would've preferred CRUZ though.


Hopefully he can gain Brady's trust as much as Welker did. Cruz would have been great.



MrMister said:


> @ABH: Amendola will be the guy. He's a stud when he's not injured.


Yeah, I have seen him play and he has looked good. I'm happy with the deal but still feel a bit sad to see Welker go. Hopefully Danny can fill the void. The void in my heart that is. :mcgee1


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Amendola will be great on the Patriots. If he can stay healthy the Patriots might not miss Welker that much. He should fit in fine and be great in the slot.

Also Peyton Manning didn't need any more weapons. Welker might not see the ball as much with Thomas and Decker on that team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

In before BB makes Vereen starter over Ridley.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> In before BB makes Vereen starter over Ridley.


I think Ridley will still be #1 but Vereen has got versatility which is always a big plus. I'm hoping we'll see a lot more of him as a receiver this season.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Avril to Seattle


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I think Ridley will still be #1 but Vereen has got versatility which is always a big plus. I'm hoping we'll see a lot more of him as a receiver this season.


Hopefully BB isn't as hard on Ridley this year and gives him more room to breathe. Last season BB put way too much pressure on Ridley. It's like anytime Ridley made a mistake, he got pulled out for like a quarter or two.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Hopefully BB isn't as hard on Ridley this year and gives him more room to breathe. Last season BB put way too much pressure on Ridley. It's like anytime Ridley made a mistake, he got pulled out for like a quarter or two.


That's a good point. And all that it culminated in Ridley fumbling during the playoffs. And the season before also where I don't think he got any snaps after. Like I said hopefully we can see more of Vereen this year and he can have some of Ridley's snaps. I'm not sure what's happening with Brandon Bolden - BB seemed to like him earlier in the season.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Avril to Seattle



Another great grab by the Hawks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats still suck. They have a terrible secondary, an average front 7, an average receiving corps, terrible coaching with it comes to their runningbacks, and a QB on the decline. Brady got most of that deal guaranteed because he'll be gone soon enough. eyton


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> That's a good point. And all that it culminated in Ridley fumbling during the playoffs. And the season before also where I don't think he got any snaps after. Like I said hopefully we can see more of Vereen this year and he can have some of Ridley's snaps. I'm not sure what's happening with Brandon Bolden - BB seemed to like him earlier in the season.


Bolden started off strong and got a lot of touches but then in the middle of the season, he got suspended for PEDs and that pretty much ended his season.

I don't fault Ridley for fumbling in the playoffs, that was one of the nastiest hits I've seen in a while.



Red Viper said:


> Pats still suck. They have a terrible secondary, an average front 7, an average receiving corps, terrible coaching with it comes to their runningbacks, and a QB on the decline. Brady got most of that deal guaranteed because he'll be gone soon enough. eyton


And despite all those issues they're still better than the Colts :brady2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Bolden started off strong and got a lot of touches but then in the middle of the season, he got suspended for PEDs and that pretty much ended his season.
> 
> I don't fault Ridley for fumbling in the playoffs, that was one of the nastiest hits I've seen in a while.


Yeah, BB seemed pretty high on him earlier in the season but obviously the suspensions hurt him. I was wondering whether he'll be coming back. Hopefully Woodhead will return and that might lead to Bolden getting cut. Who knows?

That Ridley hit was nasty. Was that Pollard again?! I forget since he's injured so many of our players haha.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah we've gotta get Woodhead back.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



El Conquistador said:


> Martellus Bennett is quite the character. During his press conference today, he said TE stands for "totally entertaining". Amongst other things also discussed, Martellus was trying to establish an alias for himself as "the black unicorn". LMAO. We would have never had the pleasure of viewing personalities like this under the Lovie Smith regime here in Chicago.


You'll love the Black Unicorn. Dude is something else. I remember reading a quote from him after he caught a fan that fell over the rail

"I tapped into my inner super hero, which I do have. I’m usually a ninja, but my Spidey-senses told me he was going to take a fall, so I saved his life. He owes me his firstborn or something. Actually, I don’t want that. Maybe a sandwich or something."

I'm gonna miss him :sad:



CamillePunk said:


> Not sure why people are going crazy over the Ravens "losing" Ellerbe, Pollard, and Kruger. Ellerbe and Kruger weren't consistent and are easily replaced in the draft. Pollard was terrible in coverage.
> 
> The dolphins way overpaid Ellerbe, that's hilarious to me. Linebackers always flourish under the Baltimore system and then they get a big contract elsewhere and way under-perform.
> 
> ...


somebody watched NFLAM this morning...



Sarcasm1 said:


> Avril to Seattle


great pickup for the seahawks and good insurance in case clemons isn't ready


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks are getting a lot of big names and since the last team that did this really well failed so badly I can only hope that their fortunes are different.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks will more than likely still be an elite defense, the question mark is Percy Harvin. Of course he's talented enough to make them much better offensively but he is a bit of a headcase and he's injury prone.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

In my opinion I think Avril to Seattle is one of the better moves made so far.

He's really an underrated player.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Heard Ed Reed is visiting the 49ers.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

i liked him better when he faked flirting with retirement every year to get more money


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I thought for sure seeing that Belichick has slobbered all over Reed every chance he has ever gotten, that the Patriots would have signed him as soon as they could. I'm surprised to be honest.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> Heard Ed Reed is visiting the 49ers.


With so many players leaving ship in Baltimore, I don't blame him anymore. Baltimore really screwed up letting Kruger and especially Boldin go....but gave Flacco insane money. That was just stupid and if Joe gave a shit about winning, he would of made sure Boldin stayed. That guy was a huge reason why he GOT that fat contract. Joe "Still haven't made the Pro Bowl" Flacco, btw. 

Detroit getting Reggie Bush is good for them, they need a guy for a few years. Losing Avril was huge. Seattle and San Fran got really good, really quickly. Denver vs one of them in the SB? 

Wes Welker leaving New England is not a big deal anymore now that Amendola is confirmed as signing with the Patriots. Dude is legit good, and just had a down year last year. Major loss for the Rams; Bradford was so much better with Danny in the lineup. 

I think the Ravens might lose double digit games next year. The amount of talent leaving there is staggering. Pittsburgh is also not in a good place, and the Bengals just seem to be happy to be mediocre. Could the *Cleveland Browns *actually win that division next year? They played a lot of teams close...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wonder how mad Brady is on a scale of 1-10. :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats will be fine. Belichick and Brady will always keep that team as one of the elites.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Freeloader said:


> I think the Ravens might lose double digit games next year. The amount of talent leaving there is staggering. Pittsburgh is also not in a good place, and the Bengals just seem to be happy to be mediocre. Could the *Cleveland Browns *actually win that division next year? They played a lot of teams close...


The Browns? No way. The Bengals will win the division.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Just turned on espn and see the news  as a life long Pats fan this is tough as hell. Wes Welker became a star for us and I fully expected his career to end as a Patriot same with Brady. I know they still have the Boston Te Party and a rising running game but Welker will be greatly missed. Ive watched so many games feeling like he will be ooen every snap. I coukd easily see Bradys production going down without Welker because Amendola is not Wes hell not many WRs could be Wes. 

:bron3


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> Heard Ed Reed is visiting the 49ers.


He is visiting the Texans tomorrow. I don't think he has visited the 49ers yet. Woodson apparently has or is about to as his agent says he is in San Fran.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So awhile ago I said Broncos were the favorites to make it out the AFC and some PAT fans argued that the Pats were still just as bit as good as them...not anymore. :bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I also remember you saying last year that the Texans were the clear-cut favorites to make it out of the AFC and look how that turned out.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I just hope the Chargers make the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> I also remember you saying last year that the Texans were the clear-cut favorites to make it out of the AFC and look how that turned out.


I don't recall saying that and highly doubt I would have said that after Manning signed with the Broncos for simply fan boyness alone. although even if I did say that it wasn't all that bad of a prediction until their complete and total collapse at the end of the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Broncos can be the favorites for all I care. They can wear that pre-season paper champion crown proudly.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I guess we can't call Danny Amendola a poor man's Wes Welker anymore since he makes more money now. :bron2


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Amendola's an upgrade since he's younger, can do everything Welker can, and is a deep threat as well.

Really nice to see Pittsburgh West finally establishing their own identity.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> The Broncos can be the favorites for all I care. They can wear that pre-season paper champion crown proudly.


BITTER.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Nah. Cause Amendola will have better season than Welker next year, if Amendola stays healthy. BOOK IT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

that's because Welker joins an already loaded receiving corps with two other big time receivers that also both had 1000+ yards last year while AMEN joins a team that just lost 110+ catches/1100+ yards that it's had every year since 2007. :kobe

if you think AMEN will be better than what Welker would have been with the Pats you're bitter AND delusional.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Will he better than Welker? Not sure. One thing he has going for him is that he was better prior to joining the Patriots than Welker was when he first came.

Can he put numbers similar to Welker did in New England, if healthy? Yeah I'd bet on him being able to do that.

If you think Amendola can't put up numbers like Welker did in the Pats system, you're delusional.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Welkers Average yearly salary: $6 million
Amendola's Average yearly salary: $6.1 million

Well played, BB. Well played.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Josh Cribbs to the Cardinals


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm sick of BB and his bullshit. It's the same crap every year. We suck on defense for the most part and every offseason, it never fails. Instead of trying to help us out on defense and get us some improvement there, they keep spending more and more money on offensive players as if the offense isn't already good as it is.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Also, Dominque Rodgers-Cromartie to the Broncos.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

DRAYTON FLORENCE :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Is Champ Bailey retiring or no?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Will he better than Welker? Not sure. One thing he has going for him is that he was better prior to joining the Patriots than Welker was when he first came.
> 
> Can he put numbers similar to Welker did in New England, if healthy? Yeah I'd bet on him being able to do that.
> 
> If you think Amendola can't put up numbers like Welker did in the Pats system, you're delusional.


is a super genius or will he just magically have that perfect chemistry with Brady down pat along with the playbook by the start of the season?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Will Welker have perfect chemistry with Peyton down pat along with the playbook for the start of the season?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

of course not, but Welker addition has more to do with hurting the Pats than anything else. They just removed a key player from Pats' offense and one that isn't as easy to replace as you and BB might think. He will have time to grow in an offense where he'll be third on the depth chart instead of first or second like AMEN.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why so many questions, bruh?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> of course not, but Welker addition has more to do with hurting the Pats than anything else. They just removed a key player from Pats' offense and one that isn't as easy to replace as you and BB might think. He will have time to grow in an offense where he'll be third on the depth chart instead of first or second like AMEN.


Amendola will be the #2 receiver and the 4th receiving option for Brady when you factor in GRONK and Hernandez.

This discussion isn't about which move will have a bigger impact as it's obvious Welker to the Broncos is. This is who will have the better numbers next season, Amendola if healthy or Welker? And I don't see what's so hard to believe about Amendola putting up better numbers than Welker, if healthy, next season.

But of course it isn't easy debating with you about that since you hate the Pats and are a Broncos homer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

BB obviously allowed Wes to go to Denver to screw Peyton out of that second ring, IT'S A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Laron Landry 4 year/$24 million deal with the Colts.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

oh man a weakness into a strength much? Davis, Bethea, Landry, and Toler are now our secondary. :mark:

also we buffed up that front 7, got two guards that should both step up and be starters off, and we're STILL NOT DONE. :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LOL JETS


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Skill said:


> Laron Landry 4 year/$24 million deal with the Colts.


lol. Landry doesn't deserve that money. He's a major liability in coverage and his tackling is questionable at times.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pagano is quite the defensive coach so he should be able to help with Landry's inconsistencies in pass coverage.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The NFL doesn't joke around when it comes to drug tests.

http://www.complex.com/sports/2013/...a-random-drug-test-in-the-weirdest-place-ever


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Patriots are going to draft Tavon Austin I think.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Patriots are going to draft Tavon Austin I think.


I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> lol. Landry doesn't deserve that money. He's a major liability in coverage and his tackling is questionable at times.


He had a really good season with the Jets and this is the second year in a row that the Jets will have two new starting safeties to start the season which blows.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*The Bengals can't find enough players with criminal records to sign or trade for. :hayden*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They're setting Rex up to be fired.

That team is going to be god awful. New GM gets to pick his coach, implement his own vision and philosophy, and if they're bad enough maybe even get the top QB in the 2014 draft.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cards are expected to release Kolb

Leon Washington and WR Donald Jones are meeting with the Pats

Chiefs also cut Matt Cassel, Vikings are looking to pick him up


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Ageei said:


> They're setting Rex up to be fired.
> 
> That team is going to be god awful. New GM gets to pick his coach, implement his own vision and philosophy, and if they're bad enough maybe even get the top QB in the 2014 draft.


The 2014 QB class is going to be much better than this years class so the Jets just have to deal with one more year of abysmal QB play and then they most likely will be able to draft one of the top QBs next year like you said.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I still think the Jets will get about 6 or 7 wins at least this season. They're not a team that finishes 3-13 or anything like that. Though they haven't been this bad for a while.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I still think the Jets will get about 6 or 7 wins at least this season. They're not a team that finishes 3-13 or anything like that. Though they haven't been this bad for a while.


It's hard to judge a team before the draft, but even with a good draft I can't see them winning more than 6 games next season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hearing Nnamdi Asomugha is expected to sign with the 49ers today.''

I also really hope Leon Washington doesn't sign with the Pats because if he does, that means Danny Woodhead is as good as gone.

In other news, Ed Reed is visiting the Texans today. I'll be shocked if he doesn't sign there.

Edit:

Apparently Danny Amendola was signed on Tuesday, a day before Wes Welker signed with Denver. The Pats just waited to announce it on tomorrow after Welker signed. So I guess Amendola was the plan all along.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Apparently the Saints are now interested in Asomugha as well.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Chiefs signed Sean Smith to a 3 year deal


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

To be honest, I don't really care much about Kruger and Ellerbe leaving, but it would suck to see Reed play for another team. My favorite player and I always picture him playing for only one team.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Steven Jackson signs with the Falcons


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Steven Jackson to the Falcons. MrMr & Aid celebrate that they don't have to hate Jackson now since he didn't go to GB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:mark:

Falcons offense got that missing piece it needed last year on offense. Now is SJax done like Turner was? Think there's maybe one more good season left for him.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I heard Houston rolled out the private jet for Reed, while the Jets bought him good seats on american airlines.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jackson to the Falcons is a good move for both parties.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

CHIEFS! We got a good trio of CB's now to counter Denver's receivers.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jackson will probably be done after this deal, but I can see one good season. Julio, Tony, Roddy, and now Steven Jackson makes Atlanta a very good offense only limited by what Matt Ryan can achieve.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Jackson will probably be done after this deal, but I can see one good season. Julio, Tony, Roddy, and now Steven Jackson makes Atlanta a very good offense only limited by what Matt Ryan can achieve.


Exactly. Good reason for Tony G to come back though. Will probably be his last shot to get a ring


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

This helps their passing game so much since Jackson is a good receiver. SJax and Gonzalez are great check down targets.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Despite limited age differences and more carries, Jackson is a big upgrade over Turner. Unlike Turner, Jackson can actually catch the ball. With Turner and Rodgers in the backfield, Atlanta would show their hand most of the time they were throwing the ball since they would put Rodgers out there. With Turner, if they were throwing the ball, defenders had one less guy to worry about in pass defense. With a full time back that can do everything, like Jackson, Shady, Forte, etc., Atlanta becomes much more dangerous and the play action can be a little more effective. 

So if Matt Ryan can become a little more consistent, Atlanta will be very strong players come September. Atlanta can score quickly, but if they cab keep momentum throughout the entire game, then they will be hard to beat.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm sure Atlanta will be one of the top teams in the NFC again. Jackson is a good pick up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Colts sign Ricky Jean-Francois to a 4 year, $22 mil deal.
Eagles sign Cary Williams to a 3 year, $17 mil deal with $10.5 mil guaranteed.
Saints sign Keenan Lewis to a 5 year, $26 mil deal with $11 mil guaranteed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

And here I thought we would ignore the defense again. That's the fifth player added on defense alone so far. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

4 years, $22 million for a dude with 49 tackles and 3 sacks in 3 seasons? LOL


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

eh we needed a lot of help on our line. The money hardly matters, they're obviously structuring their contracts to go along with Luck's rookie contract so when they do end up having to pay him big money they'll know who to keep from this period and who was a bust of a signing. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I dunno, man. Seems like the Colts are shelling out a lot of money for mediocre players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So wait, this Ricky Jean-Francois guy is the huge signing that Jim Irsay was tweeting about earlier today?

Jim Irsay ‏@JimIrsay
We got another signing that we are FIRED UP ABOUT...ju$st about to ink deal,pen is in hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET READY TO BE ELATED!!!!!!

:lmao Ok I guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WWF said:


> I dunno, man. Seems like the Colts are shelling out a lot of money for mediocre players.


nearly everyone we got so far is going to be a starter on our team. These all aren't BIG MONEY contracts so they can be cut if they're terrible. I'd rather shell out some money on these guys and see how they fit into our system than pay three runningbacks an absurd amount of money. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I see that you're jelly of Carolina's running game, eh? Understandable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

about as jelly as I was of the Eagles paying Samuel, DMC, and Asomugha all top dollar. :bron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ed Reed is gonna sign with the Texans, I know it. It hasn't been made official yet but I'm sure it will in the next 24 hours.

HOW CAN ONE OF MY FAVORITE PLAYERS BETRAY ME LIKE THIS!!!

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3

And he's a damn perfect fit with them too.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Leon Washington to the Patriots. Guess I have to hate him now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Goodbye Woodhead


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

No, not Woodhead! I can't see why we'd want to cut him, he's versatile and reliable. I don't think my heart can take it if Welks _and_ Woodhead leave.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

All signs point to us cutting Jeff Demps, so that would have us with 4 RB's (Ridley/Vereen/Washington/Bolden). Only way I see Woodhead coming back is if BB plans to use Washington solely as a return man.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I thought I already read somewhere a week or so ago that Demps was on his way back to track full time? I guess not. 

We might still cut Bolden and keep Woodhead in his place. It's not looking likely though.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So, as a NJ guy who luckily picked the right NY football team as a child, I remain on pins and needles for Victor Cruz.

So far my offseason has been Ryan Mundy and bringing Aaron Ross back. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I thought I already read somewhere a week or so ago that Demps was on his way back to track full time? I guess not.
> 
> We might still cut Bolden and keep Woodhead in his place. It's not looking likely though.


Yeah Demps is going to turn to track full-time, gonna train for the US Olympic team and all that.

Smart move for him I guess, he's better off pursuing a full-time track career than an NFL career.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Ageei said:


> So, as a NJ guy who luckily picked the right NY football team as a child, I remain on pins and needles for Victor Cruz.
> 
> So far my offseason has been Ryan Mundy and bringing Aaron Ross back. :side:


I think Cruz will re-sign. Someone would have taken him by now if they wanted him I feel.



Notorious said:


> Yeah Demps is going to turn to track full-time, gonna train for the US Olympic team and all that.
> 
> Smart move for him I guess, he's better off pursuing a full-time track career than an NFL career.


Oh right, I thought so. He was hella quick that's for sure, shame we didn't get to see much of him.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I think Cruz will re-sign. Someone would have taken him by now if they wanted him I feel.


Yeah it is rare for someone who is a restricted free agent with a 1st round tender to be signed to an offer sheet. I think I read it's been 10 years since that happened.

Rams scare me though.

But even if no one does, I don't think the Giants are likely to go above $8 million a year. They really can't with their cap situation. Will he sign for that? I don't know. If not, and no one else signs him, they might be looking at a holdout.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens could take on Pittsburgh's garbage. James Harrison and Baltimore may or may not be in contract discussion.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet but Cassel is off to the Vikings. He'll be a solid enough backup.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the team is too late to make up for cutting him from the practice squad or europe teams.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Broncos and Seahawks have had a very good offseason. I'd say the Patriots have sured up some issues offensively... or just replaced the people that left but they aren't solving anything defensively. 

The Chiefs are flying under the radar. They have had a good offseason I think. They have picked up some weapons for Smith to play around with as well as getting some more defenders in our secondary. Flowers, Smith, Robinson and Berry make for a good looking secondary on paper.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks got another pass rusher. Former Buc Michael Bennett one year 5 mil.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks and 49ers are going to have some awesome games.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The NFC West went from very bad a couple of years ago to very good all of a sudden


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

A lot of high draft picks yearly will do that, unless you're Oakland


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks and 49'ers should just play each other 8 times and disregard St. Louis and Arizona this season. C'mon Roger, make it happen and I'll forgive you for that replacement ref shit last year. It will be good for the NFL. 

I'ts amazing how much talent the Ravens have allowed themselves to lose, all just to keep Joe Flacco. Joe "Never made a single Pro Bowl highest paid player in the NFL" Flacco, that is. All that cash to keep _him_ round, and let Ed, Kruger, Boldin, all leave? They could of kept all that talent, traded a low pick for Matt Flynn, and been a better team than paying to keep just Flacco and losing all those players. Just a terrible, terrible move. I'll be shocked if they win 7 games next year. Ravens have a chance of being one of the worst Superbowl teams in the following season the next year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wait until after next season. Probably be a yearly occurrence.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Adrian Wilson coming to visit the Pats tomorrow.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Freeloader said:


> Seahawks and 49'ers should just play each other 8 times and disregard *St. Louis* and Arizona this season.


Yeah, let's forget the team the Niners couldn't beat last season and went 4-1-1 in the NFC West. :kobe


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Yeah, let's forget the team the Niners couldn't beat last season and went 4-1-1 in the NFC West. :kobe


Exactly. The Rams were tough last year, there defense is underrated. People also forget the Rams and 49ers tied this year and the second game they played was another nail biter. The only problem is Sam Bradford has no weapons now losing Jackson and Amendola hurts a little bit.



Freeloader said:


> I'ts amazing how much talent the Ravens have allowed themselves to lose, all just to keep Joe Flacco. Joe "Never made a single Pro Bowl highest paid player in the NFL" Flacco, that is. All that cash to keep _him_ round, and let Ed, Kruger, Boldin, all leave? They could of kept all that talent, traded a low pick for Matt Flynn, and been a better team than paying to keep just Flacco and losing all those players. Just a terrible, terrible move. I'll be shocked if they win 7 games next year. Ravens have a chance of being one of the worst Superbowl teams in the following season the next year.


lol so you think Matt Flynn is a better QB than Joe Flacco? Now I'm not saying Joe Flacco deserves to be the highest paid player but lets not get carried away here. There's no way in hell the Ravens would have made it to the super bowl with Matt Flynn. There's a reason Matt Flynn has only started in one NFL game and Flacco has been in the playoffs every year he's been in the league. Seriously simmer down on the hate its March. 

Boldin was getting released or traded regardless of Joe Flaccos deal. If you recall before the Super Bowl even happened the Ravens announced Boldin was highly likely to get cut due to the cap. So that's before Joe Flacco won the SB MVP. So regardless Bolid was most likely gone. Everyone hates on Flacco and its easy sitting behind a computer but tell me you wouldn't do the same thing??? Timing is everything in the NFL.. Why blame Joe Flacco for accepting the deal, why not blame the Ravens for actually giving it to him? I would be shitting on them before hating on Flacco for signing that contract.

Don't forget the Ravens still have Torrey Smith who is a young solid WR. Oh yeah the have this running back, what's his name? Oh yeah! Ray Rice. Plus they always do well in the draft. 

Saying all this I don't think they have a great season, but all the Flacco hate is stupid.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rams should get CRUZ.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



THErealLEGACY said:


> Exactly. The Rams were tough last year, there defense is underrated. People also forget the Rams and 49ers tied this year and the second game they played was another nail biter. The only problem is Sam Bradford has no weapons now losing Jackson and Amendola hurts a little bit.


To be fair, it's not like Bradford had Amendola for half the season anyways. 

While I do joke about the Rams and Cardinals quite a bit, here's the real deal, the Rams are not the best defense in the division. Not even the second best. However, they are the team best set up to beat everyone in the division. Fisher has a defense that knows how to stop Wilson and Kaepernick as well as their run games with Lynch and Gore. The Rams running back Daryl Richardson did a fine job spelling for Jackson when he got hurt and was on Fisher's bad side. If the Rams do indeed sign Long, then all they need to do is draft a WR and their offensive problems decrease dramatically. At 7-9-1 last year, they were very competitive. In fact, three games were lost due to their rookie kicker missing game winning FGs, Miami, Detroit, and San Fran. While the Niners and Seahawks may look better, don't sleep on the Rams. #BelieveTheHype #FunFacts

Also Stanton-mania will be running wild in Arizona.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

inb4 Baltimore wins division again.

I'll wait to hold judgment until after the draft. While their LB corp has been depleted, there should be some 3-4 DEs they could get cheap for a year and let's not deny the fact that the offense took a step forward once Cameron was gone. Whether that was a small sample size or sign of things to come remain to be seen. Calling them 'potentially one of the worst SB winners ever' seems wildly premature.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They already signed Chris Canty at DE. He's not that bad at controlling his gap. I don't know why the draft will matter much though unless they have picks I'm not aware of. They just won the SB so will be picking late in rounds. Sure they might still land some good players, but normally you aren't going to replace what they lost through one draft.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dwight Freeney visiting the Pats today. Interesting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> inb4 Baltimore wins division again.
> 
> I'll wait to hold judgment until after the draft. While their LB corp has been depleted, there should be some 3-4 DEs they could get cheap for a year and let's not deny the fact that the offense took a step forward once Cameron was gone. Whether that was a small sample size or sign of things to come remain to be seen. Calling them 'potentially one of the worst SB winners ever' seems wildly premature.


I don't think they're the worst, but even if they somehow managed to keep their WHOLE team from last year I wouldn't think highly of their chances to repeat. They pulled off an amazing run that seemed to come from the emotion that came from Ray retiring soon and other things. I never like to say a team got lucky or anything like that as it's stupid reasoning, but a lot of those long bomb plays that the Ravens made out a lot of things go right in order for the catch to be made. It also happened repeatedly, which is why I don't like to say they got lucky, but I also won't say passing into coverage on deep throws are very well designed plays either. I still think Broncos cost themselves the victory repeatedly at the end of that game and that they should have won, but that may just be biased so I'll just ignore that. 

The matchups also seemed to favor Flacco as they never really played any good secondaries and actually played two of the worst in the Colts/Pats and the Broncos/Niners secondary also played unreasonable bad. 

The worst superbowl team is quite harsh though, but a superbowl win is a superbowl win no matter how you spin it, but it should be kept in mind that they will likely stink next year with the way they've gone about this off season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



THErealLEGACY said:


> lol so you think Matt Flynn is a better QB than Joe Flacco? Now I'm not saying Joe Flacco deserves to be the highest paid player but lets not get carried away here. There's no way in hell the Ravens would have made it to the super bowl with Matt Flynn. There's a reason Matt Flynn has only started in one NFL game and Flacco has been in the playoffs every year he's been in the league. Seriously simmer down on the hate its March.
> 
> Boldin was getting released or traded regardless of Joe Flaccos deal. If you recall before the Super Bowl even happened the Ravens announced Boldin was highly likely to get cut due to the cap. So that's before Joe Flacco won the SB MVP. So regardless Bolid was most likely gone. Everyone hates on Flacco and its easy sitting behind a computer but tell me you wouldn't do the same thing??? Timing is everything in the NFL.. Why blame Joe Flacco for accepting the deal, why not blame the Ravens for actually giving it to him? I would be shitting on them before hating on Flacco for signing that contract.
> 
> ...


WHO SAID FLYNN WAS BETTER THAN FLACCO? He was obviously saying the drop off from Flacco to Flynn is smaller than the sum of the dropoffs they'll have at the other positions that they have to replace people at. Flacco is not a top 5 QB. How will they resign Smith and Rice and Ngata and Suggs with the Flacco contract? They can't.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

UDFK, luck is a part of all sports. The Ravens got lucky plenty during last season. Pretty much every team that has ever won a championship in any sport has benefited from luck.

Colts, however, are extra...

Shefter is saying Reed to Houston is 50/50. It's Adam Shefter though so who knows what the actual deal is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> UDFK, luck is a part of all sports. The Ravens got lucky plenty during last season. Pretty much every team that has ever won a championship in any sport has benefited from luck.
> 
> Colts, however, are extra...
> 
> Shefter is saying Reed to Houston is 50/50. It's Adam Shefter though so who knows what the actual deal is.


The champions in hockey/basketball are not lucky. You don't get lucky in 7 game series, the better team wins 99% of the time. This isn't to say that they have no luck, didn't benefit from lucky plays or whatever, but just that a 7 game series usually ends with the better team winning.

Football I guess it does happen quite a bit with elimination games. Still, blaming LUCK(the poor guy doesn't deserve it 8*D) as to why your team or another team lost is usually stupid imo. Many things go into a game that one lucky play shouldn't ruin you unless you were already doing something bad. Basically, if you put yourself in a position to win, the team can't get a lucky play go their way that decides the match.

who are the Colts? I only know of the LUCKS. Also what are your thoughts on the moves they've made so far this offseason? I'd like to hear your input.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sure you can get lucky in a 7 game series. Not every game in the series, but teams steal a game or two in the series based off luck in basketball or hockey or baseball or whatever.

And it turns out Amendola's deal was actually 5 years, $27 mil and not 5 years, $31 mil so he got paid less than what Welker got in Denver unlikely what was originally reported.

In more Patriots news: Adrian Wilson, Dwight Freeney and John Abraham are all supposedly having visits today.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

We signed Mike Goodson. Solid signing, imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

like I said, teams will still get lucky and may steal a win with some lucky things going their way, but in 7 games the better is supposed to win and if they don't then it's really hard to just claim that it was luck. Usual when major upsets occur, which isn't often, it's because the lesser team matched up really well with the higher seeded team. So they may steal that series in an upset, not based on luck but rather matchups, and then proceed to get eliminated due to not matchuping as well in the next round against another good team(ala Warriors in 2007 and I'd say Grizzlies in 2011, but they did well against the Thunder, still it was a matchup sort of thing).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd say the 76ers beating the Bulls in 2012 was luck. They lucked out that the Bulls lost their best player and as the series progressed the Bulls kept losing more players.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The better team does usually win and overcomes things they can't control, but this doesn't always happen, even in a 7 game series, especially in baseball. Then again, luck probably factors into baseball more than any American game. There is SO much shit you can't control in that game.

Luck isn't the sole reason teams win of course, but it's undeniably a factor.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Loving the additions the Broncos have made so far, Welker gives us one of the best receiving trios in the league, should be easier for Peyton to finish teams off now.

We needed a corner so I'm fine with the DMC deal, he just better show up and not play like he did in Philly. He's better then Tracy Porter so it's a good replacement.

RAVENS won't get lucky again next year eyton


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

YOU DIDN'T COMMENT ON THE LUCKS MOVE THIS OFFSEASON. :kobe2


in regards to football again and relating it back to our original topic, I still wouldn't say all of Flacco's long bombs were luck as a lot of those completions had to do with his receivers out working, out jumping, and flat out being more physical than the corners when getting the ball. Flacco is just getting all the praise like the ****** he is, but most of the credit should go to the receivers.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

^ Agreed. I felt Jacoby Jones should have been named Super Bowl MVP, rather than Flacco.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The blown coverage on that bomb vs Denver was fucking LUCK. Come on. The 4th and 29 was lucky as hell too. You supposedly have a 10% chance to convert that play.

This isn't to say Flacco didn't make some great throws and was legendarily cool under pressure, but he was also protected really well and yes his receivers played well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

That 4th and 29 was pretty much dead when Flacco simply dumped the ball off to Rice. Rice did all the work and credit to him for that. As others have said in the past, if the Ravens don't convert that they probably miss out on the playoffs.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Kolb is now a FA and apparently is on the Jets' radar. :lmao How many QBs would they have with Kolb? Sanchez, Tebow, McElroy, Garrard, and Kolb? Am I missing anyone?

Also Emmanuel Sanders is in Foxboro today. Patriots may sign him away from the Steelers only at the cost of a 3rd.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

didn't Kolb actually play well last year when he wasn't injured?  not GREAT or anything, but I remember him being decent.


also lol even more @ the deal they gave him.


mrmr that isn't luck, that's the other team fucking up. you can say they're lucky but that's just excusing the other team playing AWFULLY.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Nah it's luck. Anything you can't control is luck.

And no Kolb was fucking awful. IMP should rejoice this day.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think the Chiefs are having the most underrated offseason thus far.

As far as the Colts go, I feel like they're addressing their needs but I think they're overspending for the players they've signed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It doesn't take much when you have the QB piece in place.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I don't know. I was told by TJ that the Chiefs were underrated and that they'll be in the playoffs like 50 times last summer and they won like 2 games. :troll

I'll just put that in the wait and see column.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think the Chiefs will definitely win more than 2 games this year. Smith is a solid enough QB that doesn't give the ball up easily.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Kolb was doing actually decent until he was injured--which is his biggest problem. He's injury prone. I had felt Jacoby deserved the MVP as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Chiefs have the talent. They had 7 Pro-Bowlers last season plus they've added some solid players this season. Hopefully with a better coach now they can actually bring in results.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs might be our challengers for the division crown.

When I say challengers I mean the only other team in our division with a winning record, we got the division in the bag already eyton


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Nah it's luck. Anything you can't control is luck.
> 
> And no Kolb was fucking awful. IMP should rejoice this day.


The Ravens couldn't control the Broncos fucking up but the Broncos could. Therefore it isn't luck, it's the other team fucking up and not doing what they're supposed to do. For the Ravens to be lucky, the safety had to be unlucky, but he wasn't, he just fucked up.



Notorious said:


> I think the Chiefs are having the most underrated offseason thus far.
> 
> As far as the Colts go, I feel like they're addressing their needs but I think they're overspending for the players they've signed.


We have money to spend so that really isn't a big deal. They might be overpaying, but it's not a huge deal like it would be if you overpay for a big talent that just doesn't produce whatsoever as that's putting all your marbles into one bag and it just failing. We've signed a bunch of guys, some will work out and some won't. The ones that don't still won't kill us in any way and they can be cut without a huge penalty.



Notorious said:


> The Chiefs have the talent. They had 7 Pro-Bowlers last season plus they've added some solid players this season. Hopefully with a better coach now they can actually bring in results.


they shouldn't have had 7 pro bowlers and most of those guys played pretty awful last year or at least not up to their previous standards.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the play that did the broncos in was luck. 

the don't forget the ravens still have smith point is awful if the ravens can't field receivers that defenses will respect. teams are going to start focusing on smith while flacco does some soul searching for a new security blanket.

sanders leaving will destroy me and my prediction of .500 season. i can't rejoice b/c cutting kolb doesn't wash away the sin of acquiring the conversationalist. arians probably didn't want to get use to ignoring another running back.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You don't need unluck for luck to occur. Come on now. The Ravens had no control over the Broncos making a mistake, and that mistake was lucky for the Ravens. It'd be different if the Ravens tricked the Broncos into making a mistake, like through play action or something. 




IMPULSE said:


> i can't rejoice b/c cutting kolb doesn't wash away the sin of acquiring the conversationalist.


:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think that runnings backs are a proud dying breed in the NFL and telling them that you'll be shut out of their offense is a blow to their already wounded egos. Most kids wanted to be a running back back in the day and that isn't the case anymore. This is a familiarity signing and it feels like a bad habit.

I can imagine that other people wouldn't take it as well when Arians explains that the running back is just a number on the field. The on field equivalent of the twelfth man, they can be seen and heard, but never involved in the offense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the day will come again when a team has both a top flight QB and a top flight RB and when that day comes the league will be SCARED.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dallas has that now.:side:

:romo + De:mark


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

inb4 Notorious says Brady and Ridley would be if Bill didn't hate Ridley. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> inb4 Notorious says Brady and Ridley would be if Bill didn't hate Ridley. :side:


NOT IN BEFORE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

STOP LYING AID FFS


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

i thought that dynamic duo would be weeden/richardson but time and the general manager have other plans. 

it'll probably be griffin and morris if he can outlast all the running backs that will fall off in the next two years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Morris is a one year wonder. It should've been Colt and Richardson, but fate it seems has other plans.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

T-JAX and C.J. Spiller will be a hell of a duo in Buffalo next season.

COLT was robbed. #FREECOLT


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> STOP LYING AID FFS


SORRY! OBVIOUSLY I WAS TOO SLOW. I SHOULD WORK AT ESPN WITH THAT SPEED.

But to be honest, I think Ridley and Brady could be that.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the greatest backfield is the one the steelers fielded against the browns. a team which obviously put grease on the football as everyone running back fumbled and weeden saw his ceiling staring at him. 

that was the greatest steelers spectacle since the 2/3 of the young money crew bet on dallas and proceeded to throw that game or tomlin unleashing hell in december.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

what would you guys say the last one was? Peyton and James I suppose, unless I'm missing some DYNAMIC PAIR. McNabb and Westbrook were also pretty great together. Vick and McCoy. :side: FAVRE and AP. Eh, the last three still lack an elite QB.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Any QB and AD for best duo :side:

Other than that, I'd say the last great pairings were Elway-Davis, Aikman-Smith, and Kelly-Thomas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats bringing back Kyle Arrington on a 4 year deal...YOUR FORMER LEAGUE LEADER IN INTERCEPTIONS!

Life of being a Pats fan. When Kyle Arrington is your best corner under contract.

@Magic: What about Rivers & LT?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rivers teetered on being elite for years, which never came to be, but eh, idk. Rivers has seemingly declined like every year since LT left, hasn't he?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

SCHAUB & ANDRE?

SCHAUB IS ELITE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Any QB and AD for best duo :side:
> 
> Other than that, I'd say the last great pairings were Elway-Davis, Aikman-Smith, and Kelly-Thomas.


how dare you not include James/Manning. I'LL CUT YOU.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

brees and sproles b/c the NFL should have ran an undersized, overachiever campaigns with them. it would have made me laugh.

we have FAKE elite duos. ask the raven's cap if they have an elite duo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So Kenny Phillips signs a 1yr deal with Philly. Let's hope he falls off like Steve Smith.



Ageei said:


> So, as a NJ guy who luckily picked the right NY football team as a child, I remain on pins and needles for Victor Cruz.
> 
> *So far my offseason has been Ryan Mundy and bringing Aaron Ross back.* :side:














MrMister said:


> Rams should get CRUZ.


:kobe5


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hearing John Abraham is gonna sign with the Pats. I'm not sure how much he has left in the tank but I guess that means we're moving to the 3-4 with NINKOVICH going back to linebacker.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

i hear the steelers might restructure some contracts, same stuff just a different day. lewis stealing money from the saints off of one good year is amazing i guess corners get paid. 

i'm sad about pro bowl swindler colon is gone and i'll forever hate the bears for jacking up his price.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They cut Colon

Shouldn't be restructuring any more. Shit like that got us in cap trouble in the first place.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

they aren't it was joke as the act makes up the bulk of the steelers offseason news.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Danny Woodhead to the Chargers on a 2 year deal

:bron3 :bron3 :bron3


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wish the Texans would hurry up and get this Ed Reed deal done, the anticipation is driving me loco.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Danny Woodhead to the Chargers on a 2 year deal
> 
> :bron3 :bron3 :bron3


:bosh Thats unexpected


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Gah, now Woodhead gone too? This is upsetting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Patriots will finish 4-12.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Watch it MrMister. You better not put that in the title or someone will come and freak out and call us all salty. The guy won't even be a Pats fan, but we'll all be salty haters.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Patriots will finish 4-12.


:brady2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd be worried if the Pats didn't play in the AFC East.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Gonzalez got a two year deal with the Falcons. Interesting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> I'd be worried if the Pats didn't play in the AFC East.


I'm not worried, just disappointed. I'm sure we'll improve on the spots we're weak at.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Woodhead probably saw the writing on wall after Vereen broke out in the playoffs plus the signing of Leon Washington.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

How many RBs do the Pats have? Ridley, Boldin, Vereen, and Washington? Woodhead probably wants some playing time too.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Ravens will finish 4-12.


Fixed. :brady2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Kolb might go to the Jets.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> Kolb might go to the Jets.


Jets bringing in all the average QBs. Perhaps Tebow out the door?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> How many RBs do the Pats have? Ridley, Boldin, Vereen, and Washington? Woodhead probably wants some playing time too.


There were five last year and Woodhead still get a lot of PT.

But with the emergence of Vereen in the playoffs and the addition of Washington plus Bolden gonna be there for a full season, not surprising Woodhead didn't come back.

Edit:
Elvis Dumervil has returned to the Broncos on a reduced salary.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Any news on Adrian Wilson? It'd be interesting as fuck if he went to NE. I know he was visiting there today along with Abraham.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Woodhead signing with the Chargers gives him at least a chance to start, or as soon as Mathews breaks a clavicle. 

#FunFact: Ryan Mathews had more broken clavicles in 2012 than TDs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fun fact, Ryan Matthews has a half dozen concussions since he started college.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fun Fact: Ryan Mathews is terrible. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Apparently Ed Reed left Houston without a deal.

THERE'S STILL HOPE. COME ON BB!

Also hearing the Pats are expected to release Brandon Lloyd and are on the market trying to trade for a #1 receiver.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Apparently Ed Reed left Houston without a deal.
> 
> THERE'S STILL HOPE. COME ON BB!


:mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Apparently Ed Reed left Houston without a deal.
> 
> THERE'S STILL HOPE. COME ON BB!
> 
> *Also hearing the Pats are expected to release Brandon Lloyd and are on the market trying to trade for a #1 receiver.*


Holy fuck.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Maybe there is still some hope for CRUZ!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh my fuck, shit just got real.

CRUZ! Get Cruz dammit!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

@MikeKlis Hold on, contract not filed in time. Elvis Dumervil has been officially released.

Denver had an oopsie.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

CRUUUUUUUUUUUUZ to the Pats! (or the Rams, or the Vikings, or anyone but the Giants:side

Elvis Dumervil was released because Denver didn't file paper work at the right time? :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If not Cruz, maybe Larry Fitzgerald?

Mallett + a pick for Fitz?

The Cards aren't the brightest of the bunch, ya know. DESPERATION SETTING IN.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Holy shit holy shit holy shit Fitzgerald on NE. It can't happen. That's way too good. Fitzgerald on NE would the first time I'd ever go for a WR in the 1st round.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Brady to Fitzgerald wouldn't even be fair. :lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You bastards with the hoping of Cruz to the Patriots.










Seriously though, if those rumors are true it's probably Fitzgerald.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh fuck Fitz in NE would be huge. Come on, BB!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LOL @ these pipe dreams of Patriots fans.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm well aware these are all pipe dreams.

Bitch don't kill my vibe. :lamar


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

fitz in ne would be pretty unfair to any secondary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

What would Fitzgerald be worth? A Hall of Fame WR in his prime. If an injured Revis is somewhere around a 1st, 2nd, and something else, Fitz would be about that much.

Maybe they can swindle Lloyd into the deal that's totally not happening.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

MALLETT is enough. He's a star waiting to break out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ozzie obviously gave Ed Reed an "I love you, come back home" call late last night. Since Reed didn't sign with Houston, I expect him to re-sign with Baltimore now.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Ozzie obviously gave Ed Reed an "I love you, come back home" call late last night. Since Reed didn't sign with Houston, I expect him to re-sign with Baltimore now.


Damn, that D was almost depleted.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I don't understand why they're releasing Lloyd.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dumervil was CUT.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wouldn't be too fussed if Lloyd goes. He was pretty average last season and is apparently a handful in the dressing room.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> I don't understand why they're releasing Lloyd.


Apparently he had locker-room issues last season and they're trying to get him to restructure his deal. I don't know the specifics about what's going on with his contract situation.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jets signed Willie Colon. Next up for them should be Antwan Barnes


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hey MrMr how well did Marcus Spears do last season? He signed with the Ravens today.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Spears is ok, nothing special. He can't pressure the QB (3-4 DE's don't usually need to anyway), but is adequate against the run.

For the money spent, it's decent value I guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Greg Jennings to the Vikings.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Greg Jennings to the Vikings.


I know a lot of GB fans who aren't too excited about this.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wow didn't think the vikings would get Jennings.

Some Former Raider tweeted that the 49ers are close to getting both Asomuga and Charles Woodson.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Maybe there is still some hope for CRUZ!





AlienBountyHunter said:


> Oh my fuck, shit just got real.
> 
> CRUZ! Get Cruz dammit!





MrMister said:


> CRUUUUUUUUUUUUZ to the Pats! (or the Rams, or the Vikings, or anyone but the Giants:side


:bosh4



Ageei said:


> You bastards with the hoping of Cruz to the Patriots.














Notorious said:


> Greg Jennings to the Vikings.


scratch another suitor off the list :westbrook2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hey, wouldn't you be excited? If Cruz could potentially team up with this guy? :brady2

I do think it's a pipedream though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats agree to terms with Adrian Wilson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Woo! That's great. We've signed a cornerback. And he's good! I'm very pleased.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pretty goddamn huge for the defense, imo.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Woo! That's great. We've signed a cornerback. And he's good! I'm very pleased.


he's a safety bro


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

My question is, what happens to Devin McCourty with this signing?

Does it mean he moves back to corner, which I wouldn't have a problem with as long as we bring Talib back and/or McCourty's not covering #1 receivers.

Or does McCourty move to free safety?

Shall be interesting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Champ said:


> he's a safety bro


That is what I meant. My bad.

Anyway, that's a great pick up. Hopefully that'll sure up the defence considerably.



Notorious said:


> My question is, what happens to Devin McCourty with this signing?
> 
> Does it mean he moves back to corner, which I wouldn't have a problem with as long as we bring Talib back and/or McCourty's not covering #1 receivers.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping we re-sign Talib. I like him a lot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

From what I heard, the Pats seemed very interested in drafting Tyrann Mathieu. I hope it comes true. As long as he can minimize his off-the-field issues, I'm all for it. Kid is talented as hell.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Didn't realize there were so many Pats fans on this board...guess nobody has any love for a Jets fan, huh?:shaq


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> My question is, what happens to Devin McCourty with this signing?
> 
> Does it mean he moves back to corner, which I wouldn't have a problem with as long as we bring Talib back and/or McCourty's not covering #1 receivers.
> 
> ...


depends on whether or not they sign reed but mccourty was great at safety so i'd keep him there


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh jeez if we get Reed aswell my head will explode. I don't think that'll happen though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Still gotta get Talib, imo. I'd say that's the next biggest thing to do.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why have we not re-signed Vollmer yet? That should definitely be a priority. Along with Talib.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm not liking our chances of getting Reed but I'd still love for it to happen. Even though he left Houston without a deal, I still think he'll sign with them or go back to Baltimore.

Of course the ideal scenario is we sign Reed and bring back Talib.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah, Reed is looking very unlikely at this point. I think he'll be back at Baltimore. As long as we re-sign Talib I won't be too fussed now that we've got Wilson in the secondary.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Skill said:


> Didn't realize there were so many Pats fans on this board...guess nobody has any love for a Jets fan, huh?:shaq


You still got RKO around here somewhere


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Steelers used to have the most fans on here, but it seems like all of them except JM & IMPULSE disappeared last season.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Didn't see this brought up earlier but Ogletree signed a deal with the Bucs. This will move up Cole Beasley or Dwayne Harris to our WR3 slot. I dont think we'll miss Ogletree too much.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cowboys should resign Laurent Robinson. Really good WR3, especially with Romo in 2011.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Laurent's situation is comparable to that of Jahvid Best's. If I recall correctly, Robinson had four concussions in a span of nine weeks last year. I don't know if the NFL's medical personnel will ever allow either of them to see the field again. I heard Robinson is still dealing with concussion symptoms.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dumervil cut because his agent sent in his contract 6 mins late. :no:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ervil-cut-by-denver-broncos-after-fax-blunder

Reading now the Chiefs are interested in him.


GB lost Tom Crabtree yesterday to the Bucs. Poor fellas are stuck with Finley. :sad:

Justin Forsett to the Jags. 

Brandon Gibson to Miami. Think they should be done with picking up WRs. Tannehill has plenty of weapons now, so no excuses really for his passing this season. 

Michael Bennett signed with the Seahawks as well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Nah, Miami still needs a real TE, Fasano doesn't cut it


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Nah, Miami still needs a real TE, Fasano doesn't cut it


Fasano signed with the Chiefs. Keller signed with the Dolphins.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fasano and Keller are interchangeable, it doesn't make a difference, Keller's only good season ever was with Favre who loves his Tight Ends. :favre


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Fasano and Keller are interchangeable, it doesn't make a difference, Keller's only good season ever was with Favre who loves his Tight Ends. :favre


Thats also because Mark Sanchez is terrible though. Jets could really use a better QB. Keller could do better in Miami.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pennington is a good QB


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Pennington is a good QB


Yeah he was good for a few years before he had shoulder problems.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TALIB is back on a one year deal :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Keller has the potential to be a very good TE. Like you guys said though, Mark Sanchez sucks so Keller never had the type of production that he is capable of having.

Great hands, average blocker.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Excellent news on Talib. (Y)


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Steelers used to have the most fans on here, but it seems like all of them except JM & IMPULSE disappeared last season.


most of them only showed up when the steelers were winning and i made an effort to not turn last year's thread into the NFL: Steelers thread again, because that's what it was when i was pissing fans of other teams off. 

the last season thread i was in was steelers, cowboys, patriots, colts, ravens and the rest of the league didn't matter. other teams were thrown into the mix, but it was basically those teams and everyone else.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Im actually quiet surprised by the fan base here for the Cowboys. I tend to find most people hate them than love them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You missed the influence of KAEPERMANIA last year Imp :kaep


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Dumervil cut because his agent sent in his contract 6 mins late. :no:


He'll be a Saint.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well it's official, Brandon Lloyd getting released.

I wonder who Bill plans on acquiring to be the new #1 guy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LARRY FITZGERALD

(or Cruz:side


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Nah Cruz is out of the equation since the Pats hate his agent and refuse to do business with him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm ok with Lloyd going, he hardly lit the league alight last season.

You never know, there could still be hope for Cruz. If the Pats wanted him that badly I'm sure they could get past the agent issues. Probably won't happen though.

In that case, Fitz? :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You already have a slot guy with Amendola too. Patriots are all high and mighty refusing to deal with an agent. Cruz was a perfect fit, and the Patriots blew this one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I agree about the Cruz thing, but you know how stubborn BB is.

Fitz would be :mark: worthy, but I'm not getting hopes up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lloyd to Carolina, plz. Won't happen, but it SHOULD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope we at least bring back Edelman.

I'm not liking the idea of Brady having a completely different set of receivers compared to last season.

And apparently BB has a hard-on for some Emmanuel Sanders guy from the Steelers.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Agreed, Edelman should definitely come back. A versatile guy like him is very valuable, especially with Woodhead gone.

Not really sure what to think about this potential Sanders deal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope it happens, just so Pittsburgh's receiving corps are left in shambles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Of the teams that are average to good, the Steelers might have the worst WRs. Just don't like any of them. I used to think Wallace was elite, but I was so wrong on him. Everyone else is pretty much a spare.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wasn't Sanders pretty good last year? I remember him being more reliable than Wallace at all downs at least.


but I'm completely enjoying the downfall of the Ravens, Steelers, and hopefully the Pats too. :hayden3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah, Sanders is damn good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sanders is slightly above average. He's a number 2 at best.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> Wasn't Sanders pretty good last year? I remember him being more reliable than Wallace at all downs at least.
> 
> 
> but I'm completely enjoying the downfall of the Ravens, Steelers, and *hopefully the Pats too*. :hayden3


unk

I'll admit I barely saw much of Sanders for the Steelers last season, so not really sure what to think about that potential deal. They want him back though so he must be kinda good. Can anyone shed some more light on him?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wouldn't count on the Pats falling off like the Ravens & Steelers are expected to this season.

Maybe if we didn't play in the AFC East :bron2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WWF said:


> Yeah, Sanders is damn good.


NVM, I lied. Thought he had a way better season than he actually did.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Defiantly don't count out the Pats. As much as I dislike Brady, he makes star WRs. They'll be fine.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The only potential threat to the Patriots in the AFC East are the Dolphins and they aren't even a real threat. I see the Dolphins going 8-8


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You can't really say if they're a legitimate threat or not, as of now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dolphins should get Lloyd too to solidify their receiving corps. There are plenty of worse options out there and Wallace/Hartline/Lloyd would be their best trio of receivers in years. although that would just be a bunch of deep threats, but it worked for the Ravens. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats reportedly interested in Dumervil. I'd be very happy with that but I think the chances are extremely slim. He'll re-sign with the Broncos. Ravens and Titans reportedly interested too.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Who wouldn't be? He's a pretty good pass rusher.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Pierce > Kobe said:


> Dolphins should get Lloyd too to solidify their receiving corps. There are plenty of worse options out there and Wallace/Hartline/Lloyd would be their best trio of receivers in years. although that would just be a bunch of deep threats, but it worked for the Ravens. :side:


It wouldn't make sense for them to shell out more money on another receiver. Wallace/Hartline with Bess in the slot is already damn good trio of receivers, especially when you consider that Bess is a great slot guy.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WWF said:


> It wouldn't make sense for them to shell out more money on another receiver. Wallace/Hartline with Bess in the slot is already damn good trio of receivers, especially when you consider that Bess is a great slot guy.


On top of Keller, he can catch rather well too. They're on the verge of possibly re-signing Long as well. All their money will be tied up at that point.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So, a completely shitfaced Jim Irsay has been tweeting all night about the Colts being on the verge of doing something big.

Here's the first and probably most important tweet:



> Jim Irsay ‏@JimIrsay
> ColtFans,we already past the cap cash wise/ we're workin on a deal,1 we've been workin on for 5 days/ we're very,very close 2 making it work


And he said it's wide receiver too. After that? Who the hell knows what he's talking about because that man is drunk.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Colts gonna get CRUZ?

But considering how much he hyped the signings of Ricky Jean-Francois and LaRon Landry like they were power shifts, the Colts are probably on the verge of signing Julian Edelman to a Mike Wallace type deal.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*Emmitt fucking Smith if ya need 'im





Hall of Fame running back Emmitt Smith didn't mince any words when asked about a potential NFL rule change on Thursday.

If the league's competition committee approves a rule outlawing contact that is initiated by the crown of the helmet, Smith says that will be proof that the league "has lost" its "mind.

Twenty four of 32 votes are needed to pass the safety-minded rule, which would apply to players on both sides of the ball when contact is made outside the tackle box. The vote will be made at next week's owners meetings in Phoenix.

Smith, the league's all-time rushing leader who fought for every one of his 18,355 yards, will apparently be watching with much interest.

From 105.3 The Fan:

“If I’m a running back and I’m running into a linebacker, you’re telling me I have to keep my head up so he can take my chin off?’’ Smith said Thursday in an exclusive interview with Dallas radio station 105.3 The Fan. “You’ve absolutely lost your mind.’’

“As a running back, it’s almost impossible (to not lower your head),’’ said the Dallas Cowboys legend. “The first thing you do is get behind your shoulder pads. That means you’re leaning forward and the first part of contact that’s going to take place is your head, regardless."

Given that most of the previous safety rule changes have solely put defenders at a disadvantage, you have to think a few linebackers and defensive backs might want to ask Smith if he likes how it feels to be the target of legislation.

But it's also a strange rule to think about being passed considering that a lot of football's popularity was built on the backs of wrecking-ball runs from players like Earl Campbell, Jerome Bettis and Smith. And from a practical standpoint, how are running backs going to separate themselves from the lowering-their-head instinct that's been ingrained in them since peewee football? It seems like there'd be a lot of flags thrown the first few years.

The crown-of-helmet contact rule isn't the only change coming before the committee. Also up for vote is the tuck rule that started the Tom Brady and the New England Patriots dynasty back in 2002, replay challenges after a coach makes an illegal challenge, low blocks from offensive lineman and what's allowed when teams line up for a field goal. All the proposed rule changes can be seen here< or discussed in further detail here

Click to expand...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...-safety-rule-change-means-160244253--nfl.html
*


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Colts are probably getting Brandon LLoyd and they think it's a big deal.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh Dontae Stallworth, keep flying hot air balloons into power lines.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Apparently Greg Jennings rejected NE offer of 6 million per year, GBs offer of 8 million per year in favor for the Vikings. Pulling the ole Farve. 
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...eg-jennings-reject-new-england-patriots-offer

Dallas has still be quiet this FA  We need some pieces on the offensive line.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*I wonder if Stallworth was drunk when he hit those powerlines. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lol NE. TAKE A PAYCUT AND LOSE IN THE PLAYOFFS FOR US!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HeavensGates said:


> Dallas has still be quiet this FA  We need some pieces on the offensive line.


I don't think Dallas has any cap room. Maybe 1 Million at most. JEERAH!! can't do anything with that unless guys restructure. They need that room for their drafted players.

So now that Chicago went out and got a LT and a TE, their needs are just a little smaller. In a perfect world, Gabe Carimi would move to RG and flourish while Webb would take the RT spot and do better. Chicago could then draft a Linebacker in the first round and Barrett Jones in the 2nd, making Chicago's OL Bushrod at LT, Garza at LG, Jones at C, Carimi at RG, and Webb at RT. I still have hope for Carimi. He'll be entering his third year while essentially playing his second since his rookie year was a lockout year and he got hurt early in week 2 of that year.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> Oh Dontae Stallworth, keep flying hot air balloons into power lines.


he probably thought he could avoid karma if he was in the air. yes, i know how bad that sounds.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Power 100 of Sports has been released. My man Romo takes #75.

http://www.bsports.com/powertop100


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Man that new rule is awful. What is this game becoming


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Its only been proposed so far. Nothing new has been implemented.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*I think the rule needs 26 out of 32 up-votes for it to be implemented and if it is implemented the NFL are fucking idiots. I don't think they are going to be that stupid though are they?

Btw which Stephen Jackson went to the Falcons? I'm hoping it's the Ram's Jackson...dude deserves a good team to play for. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yep it's the Steven Jackson formerly of the Rams.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:mark: *Good. He deserved alot better than he got in St Louis....fucking Cardinal town that it is. 

I always wanted him to go to his childhood favorite team the Cowboys but Atlanta is going to be a great fit for him.*


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



LadyCroft said:


> :mark: *Good. He deserved alot better than he got in St Louis....fucking Cardinal town that it is.
> 
> I always wanted him to go to his childhood favorite team the Cowboys but Atlanta is going to be a great fit for him.*


Agreed. I think he'll do very well in Atlanta with Matt Ryan, Tony Gonzalez, Roddy White and Julio Jones


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> Btw which Stephen Jackson went to the Falcons? I'm hoping it's the Ram's Jackson...dude deserves a good team to play for. *


The Stephan Jackson with a praying hands holding a gun tattoo on his chest and who got run out of Indianapolis after a strip club shooting.

#totalShoot


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

STEELERS are interested in Bradshaw and Dumervil. If only Bradshaw's feet weren't falling off. He was a really good RB at one point. Packers are interested in Bradshaw too.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'll miss Bradshaw but will not forget seeing his tiny body dragging Ty Warren around on his back in Super Bowl 42.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh yeah, Giants signed Brandon Myers. He's an upgrade to Bennett methinks. He's not as athletic, but he's probably more reliable. He had a pretty good season as Palmer's check down target. Not sure if he blocks that well though.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I have no clue how the Steelers are going to get Dumervile. We are waaaay too cap strapped. He wants like 7 mil a year and we're two million under so unless they do some major cutting it's not happening.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Oh yeah, Giants signed Brandon Myers. He's an upgrade to Bennett methinks. He's not as athletic, but he's probably more reliable. He had a pretty good season as Palmer's check down target. Not sure if he blocks that well though.


He caught 75% of the passes thrown at him compared to 61% by Bennett. Also led the Raiders in receptions. From what I read he is not as good a blocker as Bennett, but I'm thinking he will more than make up for that in the passing game. That really could be one of the better under the radar signings so far. I would think he'll do well with Eli.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jake Long to the Rams on a 4 year deal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think the NFC West took great offense when people were calling them by far the worst division a couple of years ago. Now they're just scary...all of them...scary.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They were the worst, when you have a lot of high draft picks, you better get better.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> They were the worst, when you have a lot of high draft picks, you better get better.


Yeah it's bound to happen eventually, but there's always certain teams that manage to make awful picks in the draft lol

Also, what's the deal with James Harrison? I'm surprised no one is going after him...

Also, I'm hoping the patriots can add another guy or two on D! So glad they got Talib and Wilson.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

And what is up with the Ravens having to maybe open on the road. The crappy orioles should just move their meaningless game.

I heard the Ravens didn't want to play on a wednesday either, since its some jewish holiday...wtf.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm hoping Ryan Fitzpatrick signs with the Arizona Cardinals so we can say Fitz-to-Fitz, Fitz-squared and Fitz-Squared-Route. It would be Fitz-tastic.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> I'm hoping Ryan Fitzpatrick signs with the Arizona Cardinals so we can say Fitz-to-Fitz, Fitz-squared and Fitz-Squared-Route. It would be Fitz-tastic.


I expect him to sign there over the Bengals. Any QB is going to want to start, not be a backup. I think Fitzpatrick will fit in better there than Buffalo.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Joe E Dangerously said:


> Also, what's the deal with James Harrison? I'm surprised no one is going after him...


nobody wants him. He's probably going to sign with Pittsburgh


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

NFL.com is doing a bracket voting for "The greatest Plays of all time" 

Voting can be done here: http://www.nfl.com/qs/bracketology/index.jsp?campaign=Facebook_bracketology


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Titans release Hasselbeck.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:lmao

Farve still trolling the Packers

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...jennings-brett-favre-helped-with-vikings-deal


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tennessee reached agreement on a two-year deal with former Bills QB Ryan Fitzpatrick.

StantonMania is still running wild with the Cardiac Cards! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They'll just sign Hackenfrack.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hasselbeck about to sign with the Colts


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Reports out of New Orleans that Nnamdi Asomugha really hit it off with Rob Ryan and is likely to spend his next few years with a fleur de lis on the side of his helmet. Moving Patrick Robinson and Jabari Greer to nickel and dime packages with the addition of Keenan Lewis as well. Shoring up the defensive backfield, making me think we're definitely going front 7 in the draft. Praying for Star Lotuleilei or Barkevious Mingo next month.

:brees


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Power 100 of Sports has been released. My man Romo takes #75.
> 
> http://www.bsports.com/powertop100


What the hell is this shit?? i hope that isn't ranks for top 100 players.

They have Stamkos,Kane and Malkin ahead of Sidney fucking Crosby for Hockey players, :lmao.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Stad said:


> What the hell is this shit?? i hope that isn't ranks for top 100 players.
> 
> They have Stamkos,Kane and Malkin ahead of Sidney fucking Crosby for Hockey players, :lmao.


Exactly what it is :lol Top 100 players in sports right now. A lot of people aren't too happy about some of the rankings.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cowboys-Dolphins will be opening the preseason on Aug. 4th. "HOF Game" Both teams will have 5 preseason games this year.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...i-dolphins-dallas-cowboys-to-meet-in-hof-game


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Skill said:


> Keller has the potential to be a very good TE. Like you guys said though, Mark Sanchez sucks so Keller never had the type of production that he is capable of having.
> 
> Great hands, average blocker.


If he wasnt always injured that might be true.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Peel back blocks will now be penalized.


----------



## kespineira11 (Mar 20, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

im a giants fan and they release Bradshaw and let Cruz go to free agency. im done with football haha


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kespineira11 said:


> im a giants fan and they release Bradshaw and let Cruz go to free agency. im done with football haha


They might do without Bradshaw, but losing Cruz hurts big time. Atleast you guys don't have it as bad as the Ravens


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:lmao Favre told Jennings to go to Minny


----------



## Zοso (Mar 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lol. Did he also tell him to retire four times, cry like a baby, and then come back again?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Zοso;15611818 said:


> Lol. Did he also tell him to retire four times, cry like a baby, and then come back again?


Nope, advised him not to take any dick pics.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MECCA1 said:


> They might do without Bradshaw, but losing Cruz hurts big time. Atleast you guys don't have it as bad as the Ravens


Cruz isn't gone just yet. He's probably going to remain a Giant at this point.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cruz will stay at the Giants. If he was going, he would have gone by now I feel.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> :lmao Favre told Jennings to go to Minny


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tuck rule is now gone, crown of the helmet rule passed.....x.x

http://www.nflevolution.com/article/NFL-owners-approve-crown-of-helmet-rule-change?ref=7317


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I heard Cutler is going to try the read option this upcoming season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Incidental helmet to helmet will get called too much unfortunately. Just fucking take off the helmets.

Tuck rule lol. So they're finally getting rid of the rule they made up on the spot to help eliminate the Raiders from the playoffs.

Oh and Jim Brown said he never needed to use his helmet. I'll take his word for it since he was kinda a big deal.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> I heard Cutler is going to try the read option this upcoming season.


Kevin Seifert ‏@espn_nfcnblog 2h
Was at Trestman's table when asked about read option. Never heard him say Cutler would run it. Said it would be in playbook. Big difference.

So maybe, maybe not. The pistol offense in Chicago could be interesting.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

NFL needs the ref cam


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Tuck rule lol. So they're finally getting rid of the rule they made up on the spot to help save the Patriots in the playoffs.


Fixed. :brady


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Nah they didn't give a fuck about the Patriots. They were just a jobber team at that time. It's widely known/joked about that the NFL hated Al Davis.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Incidental helmet to helmet will get called too much unfortunately. Just fucking take off the helmets.
> 
> *Tuck rule lol. So they're finally getting rid of the rule they made up on the spot to help eliminate the Raiders from the playoffs.*
> 
> Oh and Jim Brown said he never needed to use his helmet. I'll take his word for it since he was kinda a big deal.



sorry the tuck rule started in 1999.. not during that game.. remember that game was in 2002 not 1999


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It's been a running joke for a decade that the Raiders were screwed by a conspiracy.

To be serious, the tuck rule is terrible though. It's a fucking fumble.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Brian Urlacher is officially done as a Bear and will not be coming back. The two sides are unable to come to terms with a deal both sides like, so Urlacher will either retire or play somewhere else.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Brian urlacher and the Chicago bears will NOT reach an agreement on a new contract. Wow. Welcome to Chicago manti teo!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He should retire. Pretty great career and one of my favorite players.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> It's been a running joke for a decade that the Raiders were screwed by a conspiracy.
> 
> To be serious, the tuck rule is terrible though. It's a fucking fumble.



I agree you and I'm happy its finally gone.. But I don't think its a running joke for a lot of people.. A lot of fans actually think the Pats game started the tuck rule, its amazing how oblivious some people can be. 

but thank god its over, it was a dumb rule.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Brian urlacher and the Chicago bears will NOT reach an agreement on a new contract. Wow. Welcome to Chicago manti teo!


It's sad to see Chicago lose one of my all time favorite players. He will never be forgotten but I'm not sure about Teo though.

Its not always easy being a bears fan


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wow, Urlacher not going to be a Bear anymore? Will be interesting to see what happens with him now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chicago offered him roughly $2 Million for one year, which is the highest he's been offered at the moment this off season, and that wasn't enough for Urlacher. So either a team will pay him more, he'll lower his price, or he'll retire.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Id rather have olgoletree than teo, but I have a feeling olgoletree will be gone by #20. If we can't get olgoletree then WE NEED Teo.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think Ogletree has a chance to slip because of character issues. A lot of teams will pass on him because of his recent arrest. Watching him a lot this past season, I'd love Ogletree to be selected at 20.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ed Reed officially signs with the Texans.

Now I have to hate him


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Since the Ravens are getting rid of players, can they send Courtney Upshaw to Chicago for a 5th? Thanks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Send Torrey Smith and Jacoby to the Pats. We need all the receiver help we can get.

Send Ngata too :side:

NGATA & WILFORK :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

While Reed is a shell of his former Hall of Fame self, the Ravens just lost their last defensive leader. Baltimore is clearly going in rebuild mode now and it's probably going to be a really good decision.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well Suggs is still there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah forgot about him and I had to remind someone about Suggs still being there the other day lol.

Ngata is too. They can rebuild around both of those guys.

Then again, those two are around 30. REBUILD FAST


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> While Reed is a shell of his former Hall of Fame self, the Ravens just lost their last defensive leader. Baltimore is clearly going in rebuild mode now and it's probably going to be a really good decision.


It's hard to go in rebuild mode when you're capped out and still have a team that will be a bottom tier playoff team or cusp of making the playoffs every year.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Damn, I was still holding out hope that Reed might come to the Pats. Although I'm still surprised he went to thee Texans after originally leaving there without signing anything.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I trust Ozzie in the draft. It sucks to see my favorite player go though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Chicago Bears have offered Carolina Panthers free agent cornerback Captain Munnerlyn a one-year contract, according to a report in the Charlotte Observer. 

Defensive backfield with Captain Munnerlyn and Major Wright. :mark: Now all they need a General and a Lieutenant.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> It's hard to go in rebuild mode when you're capped out and still have a team that will be a bottom tier playoff team or cusp of making the playoffs every year.


It's easy to "rebuild" when you have an elite quarterback such as Flacco to build around.

:kobe
































:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Albert Breer ‏@AlbertBreer 2m
The gap between Urlacher and the Bears ... Urlacher was looking for $3.5M-$4M on a 1-year deal; Bears offered about $2M for 2013.

Albert Breer ‏@AlbertBreer 1m
Also, Urlacher isn't planning to retire. He'll explore other options, hasn't shut the door on revisiting the idea of returning to Chicago.

So he may not be done yet. I guess we'll see if a team values him more than that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> It's hard to go in rebuild mode when you're capped out and still have a team that will be a bottom tier playoff team or cusp of making the playoffs every year.


Well yeah this year they're strapped. Overpaying Flacco is part of the problem though you're right. Still, the cap will continue to go up each year and rebuilding through the draft means you get cheaper players. Unfortunately for them Ngata and Suggs get older as this happens. I'm not sure either have the longevity of Ray Lewis.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens having the worst offseason ever.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Albert Breer ‏@AlbertBreer 2m
> The gap between Urlacher and the Bears ... Urlacher was looking for $3.5M-$4M on a 1-year deal; Bears offered about $2M for 2013.
> 
> Albert Breer ‏@AlbertBreer 1m
> ...


As a Bears fan, I'm disappointed. Urlacher was on the verge of being that all-time legend in Chicago, right up there with the likes of Sayers, Butkus, etc. Unfortunately, it's the way of the NFL now with the hard cap and there is no room for sentiment. But I think he can contribute, he has one or two more years left in the tank. 

Now, if he signs on with the Vikings or another team for around the same amount of money, I'll be pissed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Do the Ravens at least have a decent safety to replace Reed or will it just be a scrub taking his place?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ed Reed is a Texan, I'm fucking STOKED!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Can't wait to scream EDDIE REED like DukeThaKilla every time he gets a pick.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens offer Dumervil a contract

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...umervil-reportedly-offered-contract-by-ravens


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Well yeah this year they're strapped. *Overpaying Flacco* is part of the problem though you're right. Still, the cap will continue to go up each year and rebuilding through the draft means you get cheaper players. Unfortunately for them Ngata and Suggs get older as this happens. I'm not sure either have the longevity of Ray Lewis.


Way to buy into the media spin, do some research for yourself and learn about market trends and the new CBA. Flacco's deal is back loaded and has a cap friendly first 3 years and they can re-structure at that point if necessary. Boldin would've had a bigger cap hit the Flacco has this year. You do realize in the current market every franchise QB is getting paid more then the next. When Matt Ryan get's a new deal he will be the highest paid player, When Rodgers get's a new deal it will also top Flacco. RG3 and Luck will probably top that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Just because everyone is overpaying QB's doesn't mean they should :kobe

Have an average QB and spend the money elsewhere around him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Way to buy into the media spin, do some research for yourself and learn about market trends and the new CBA. Flacco's deal is back loaded and has a cap friendly first 3 years and they can re-structure at that point if necessary. Boldin would've had a bigger cap hit the Flacco has this year. You do realize in the current market every franchise QB is getting paid more then the next. When Matt Ryan get's a new deal he will be the highest paid player, When Rodgers get's a new deal it will also top Flacco. RG3 and Luck will probably top that.


Matt Ryan is the only one of those players that also won't deserve to be the highest paid QB along side Flacco. :kobe


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



A jobber named Showtime said:


> Matt Ryan is the only one of those players that also won't deserve to be the highest paid QB along side Flacco. :kobe


Oh well if the Falcons choice to make him the highest paid player so be it.. Don't hate on Ryan hate on the ownership who's giving him the money.. Flacco deserves no hate for taking that much money when it was offered to him.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bengals sign Josh Johnson as their back up QB

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-johnson-bengals-reportedly-agree-to-contract

GB and Dallas are the only teams now that haven't signed a FA outside their respected teams.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think Dallas only has a little below $100,000 in cap space left. No way they can sign anyone else.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dallas will get a bit of cap room once Romo's extension is done.



pryme tyme said:


> Way to buy into the media spin, do some research for yourself and learn about market trends and the new CBA. Flacco's deal is back loaded and has a cap friendly first 3 years and they can re-structure at that point if necessary. Boldin would've had a bigger cap hit the Flacco has this year. You do realize in the current market every franchise QB is getting paid more then the next. When Matt Ryan get's a new deal he will be the highest paid player, When Rodgers get's a new deal it will also top Flacco. RG3 and Luck will probably top that.


Nah the Rodgers deal is supposed to dwarf all other deals. He'll be the highest paid QB sometime before the draft.

Yeah I'm aware of all that you posted. You harped on one part of my post and didn't get the gist of it. NOT SURPRISING. 

If you read the rest of the post, you see that his contract isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Reports are saying that the Vikings have pulled out of negotiations with Brian Urlacher, stating he wants too much money. The Bears still have given him the highest offer thus far, $2 Million for 1 year. Another report says that 12 of 13 executives agree with Emory's decision and offer, calling it more than fair. Urlacher is intent on playing this year, but it seems he has very few choices left.

On a side note, Jim Ross commented on the situation saying that if he wanted, WWE would offer Urlacher a contract. Urlacher for WWE Champion! :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So, the Ravens have to play their opening game on the road after all. A shame. Judging by their potential opponents, I think it'll either be against the Steelers or the Broncos.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd bet Broncos. Steelers aren't as good as Denver even if there is the division rivalry to consider. Plus, Denver/Baltimore was a great game in the playoffs.

Right now it could be Osi to Atlanta, Dumervil to Baltimore, Freeney to Denver, and Abraham to NE...or any combination thereof.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Getting blown out the first week and then have the superbowl celebration? Hmm that make sense. Just move the game to Sunday night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why aren't the Ravens gonna open the season at home like every other Super Bowl winning team does?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Their game clashes with the Baltimore Orioles game. They tried to re-arrange and whatnot but the Orioles weren't budging and they couldn't have them on the same night so the Ravens have to play away. They'll be the first Superbowl winning team since the Bucs in '03 to play their opening game away from home apparently.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They will. I see no reason why they wouldn't. Peyton is a draw as well, do Balt/Denver seems like the game that'll be in that slot. Not sure of their other opponents. New England makes a lot sense too, but not sure they play NE.

lol if that's true ABH. Ravens get no respect. Ravens and O's don't play in the same stadium either lol.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

No, Baltimore don't come to New England so we won't be opening. I think they probably would have gone with Patriots @ Ravens opening day as well. It'll be Ravens @ Broncos. That'll be a top game to start off the season if so.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They share the same parking lot so thats the main problem.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> They will. I see no reason why they wouldn't. Peyton is a draw as well, do Balt/Denver seems like the game that'll be in that slot. Not sure of their other opponents. New England makes a lot sense too, but not sure they play NE.
> 
> *lol if that's true ABH. Ravens get no respect. Ravens and O's don't play in the same stadium either lol.*


I'm going to assume you've never been to Baltimore? But anyways the Stadiums are very close to one another and I'm pretty sure they share the same parking lot for both stadiums so if the O's don't play a day game there's no way they can have both games at the same time, the parking lot would be a mess..

It's just not possible and I don't see the O's changing there game, nor should they.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah it's already been posted that they share the same parking lot. I'd never assume that would be the case since it's an incredibly bad idea.

Still, I'd be pissed if I was the Ravens. If Denver is the opening game, that's one of the hardest places to go win.

Also, lol it'll be great if it rains that day and the Orioles don't even play.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

i'm so proud of the orioles for standing up to the NFL and sending them packing. the fact that the NFL didn't move the game to wednesday or sunday night is stupid. they don't want to play on a holiday that they've played on in 2012 apparently. i should reread that article but i probably threw it away.

ORIOLES MAGIC > A tradition the NFL shattered because they didn't want to move the date.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They played the Cowboys/Giants opening game on a Wednesday last season, but apparently couldn't do that this season because something important was happening. I can't recall what it is though.

Ah, it's Rosh Hashanah that day, which is the Jewish New Year so that's why they can't play then.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Ravens don't want to play on the Jewish Holiday. There's a sizable Jewish population in Baltimore County as the school system get days off for some off their Holidays so I guess they figure it effects attendance. I don't think anything is going, the NFL wants the game on Thursday to establish some tradition or don't want to juggle around the schedule too much.

EDIT: NFL is just being odd not wanting to play on a Holiday that they already played on before. The 49ers opened up Sunday Night Football on the holiday last year, I actually feel somewhat bad for certain Ravens fans.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

NY offers Cruz 7 million a year

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ruz-reportedly-has-offer-from-new-york-giants


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Aid, thoughts on Osi Umenyiora most likely being a Falcon?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Vollmer and Pats have almost reached a deal


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

VOLLMER :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Great news if we do end up reaching an agreement with Vollmer. He's the man.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

SUGGS/ELVIS :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

See, ya'll got worked up too early on Baltimore. Dumerville/Suggs is a great LB combo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He's only there through sheer luck, but then Balt got unlucky with teams overpaying for a few of their players.

Ravens also got Canty, who I like, and Spears, who I don't like as much to get some depth at DL. Both are pretty good against the run, so Ngata can focus on NT.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

word on the street is Ozzie hacked the Denver Broncos fax machine system 

IN OZZIE WE TRUST


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens also have 12 picks in the draft.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Elvis to the Ravens is a solid move for both parties. Ravens needed a good signing like that and now they've got it.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Makes Denver vs Ravens opener that much more interesting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Good point. That game opens the season definitely in my mind now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Makes Denver vs Ravens opener that much more interesting.


Oh yeah, that would be awesome. That has to open the season, surely.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Aid, thoughts on Osi Umenyiora most likely being a Falcon?


Osu will likely lead Atlanta in tackles for loss. Abraham did it last year, so I expect this to be a lateral move. Atlanta need pass rushers, so this helps. The Falcons still need to get a linebacker and a corner. I think overall, this move puts Atlanta back up to the talent level they were last year, so I expect a wildcard spot or higher for them.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Reading an article now saying Carson Palmer might be finding himself playing for Arizona before this preseason.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah I saw that too. Palmer is hardly a QB to get the fans excited, I think the Cardinals would be better getting somebody from the draft. But it depends on what areas they're looking to strengthen and cap space I guess.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It's official, ESPN is no longer Tebow TV. Instead they are Te'o TV. I can't remember the last time a defensive player got this much coverage. They covered his combine day, his pro day, and are even putting him on Gruden's QB Camp because he is a defensive QB. So be prepared for the next 12 months of Te'o-Mania guys.

P.S. I almost want him to be drafted by Chicago just so Chicago can get some media coverage.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lol them being obsessed with mediocre talents that also happen to be gay.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

MrMr, who do you think the Cowboys should be targeting in the draft?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It won't matter who we draft. It'll be a bad decision most likely. I was listening to the great Norm Hitzges the other day and he went through who they missed in the 2nd round in 2009. This was the draft after the Roy Williams trade/BUST, but Dallas still had 12 or so picks. 

Dallas wound up trading their 2nd rounder (which was their first pick due to the Williams trade) for a 3rd and 4th. Who was still on the board at that time? LESEAN MCCOY. Also, quite a few offensive linemen that now start and are pretty good.

But to answer your question...offensive linemen. They have everything in place on offense save a fucking O-line. We're also way overpaying Anthony Spencer looking at what Dumervil and other guys got paid. JERREH


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cowboys will draft Tyler Wilson because he is from Arkansas and you know Jerry loves his Razorbacks.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Doubt it. Dallas will more than likely go O-Line. Were about to sign another LB after deals get restructured.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Finally, some noise from the Cowboys. Expected to sign S Will Allen and LB Justin Durant once we are done restructuring contracts. Looking like we might release FB Lawrence Vickers. Leads me more to believe we'll draft some O-Line this year. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...len-justin-durant-to-sign-with-dallas-cowboys


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ravens pick up Michael Huff from Oakland for pennies on the dollar...which is good because that's all Joe left us. :skip

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000154242/article/michael-huff-joins-baltimore-ravens-on-3year-contract

See Notorious, your chatbox jabs on our Safety position were screenshot, emailed to the Great & Powerful Oz and here we are. Your move.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Huff is a good replacement especially at only $6 million for three years. Hope Ravens draft Elam or Cyprien to replace Pollard.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tim Hightower visiting the Giants today


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dolphins are now the third team this off season to debut a new logo, after the Jags and Vikings (although the Vikings one is barely any different).


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Saints pick up Victor Butler for that D


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Steelers locked up RB Ahmad Bradshaw
WR Michael Jenkins signed with the Pats

The Chiefs have added Brad Childress to the coaching staff as the "Spread Game Analyst/Special Projects."


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bradshaw is a good replacement.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bradshaw with no feet is an upgrade on what they had last season. Unfortunately, Bradshaw has no feet and you need those to be a RB.

I wanted Huff for Dallas simply because he's a former Longhorn great. I don't know anything about Will Allen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Not really seeing that Bradshaw is a done deal but I'm not against it. We'll probably see the platoon again this year unless one guy really steps up and does considerably better than everyone else. He'll probably be affordable seeing as he doesn't seem to be getting many calls.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He'll be fine there for the right price. Bradshaw is still pending the physical but its pretty much locked. I would've liked to see Huff in Dallas as well--unfortunately we just don't have the cash for him. Will Allen will do a decent job, he'll do as well as Sensabaugh did last season.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It's been reported here in Minnesota that the Vikings will unveil new uniforms at their draft party. Rumors are it possibly will have a retro feel to them. 

All I can say, it's about time. I hate those arena football league looking uni's their wearing now.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Saints pick up Victor Butler for that D


I wasn't hoping the Jets would get him. Oh well, still hoping for Dion Jordan in the draft.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Steelers say NAH to Bradshaw after a physical. Really they just looked down and noticed he has no feet. He is a pretty big gamble since he's guaranteed to miss games.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Apparently a Matt Flynn trade is "imminent". Please don't be to the Cardinals. #StantonMania


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I immediately thought Raiders. We'll see. I'll laugh if the Raiders give up a lot to get Flynn.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I saw a swap of 3rd rounders and a 2014 fourth were a possibility from Oakland.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

:romo extended with a 6 year/$108 million contract. $55 million guaranteed. Now get him some protection. Mainly get offensive linemen so Dallas doesn't have to throw every damn down.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Reports are Wallace turned down more from the Vikings than Miami was offering, but he was tired of the weather :kobe


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why the Kobe face? It's fucking cold in Minnesota. It's not like he'd only exist in the Metrodome.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If I had to choose to be closer to the beach or closer to Canada, I think it's an easy choice.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Good Friday: where giving out $100+ million extension happens.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Donovan McNabb ‏@donovanjmcnabb 19m
Tony Romo 6 yr 55 million dollar extension. Wow really, with one playoff win. You got to be kidding me

Someone's jealous. :lmao


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Romo deserves it. Hands down a top 10 QB. Easily. Glad he's getting paid like one as well. We just need to put a good O line in front of him and he'll thrive.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So the Raiders want Matt Flynn to take a pay cut before he even traded to the team. Flynn's only making $5.25 Million in 2013, which is pretty good for a QB not on a rookie contract. Obviously Flynn is a short term plan for them.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Romo deserves it. *Hands down a top 10 QB*. Easily. Glad he's getting paid like one as well. We just need to put a good O line in front of him and he'll thrive.


In no order, but all better then Romo

1. Aaron Rodgers
2. Tom Brady
3. Peyton manning
4. Joe Flacco
5. Collin Kaepernick
6. Big Ben
7. Eli Manning
8. Drew Brees
9. Matt Ryan
10. Russell Wilson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Drew Brees @ 8. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

To be fair, he says it's in no order.

But Romo is on the same level as the likes of Matt Ryan and Flacco IMO.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Drew Brees @ 8. :lmao


It says in no order


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah ok I missed the in no order part. Go ahead and rank them though.

Actually don't. It doesn't really matter where QBs are after Rodgers, Brady, Brees, and Peyton.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If I had to rank them..

1. Rodgers
2. Brady
3. Brees
4. Peyton Manning
5. Joe Flacco
6. Collin Kaepernick
7. Eli Manning
8. Big Ben
9. Matt Ryan
10. Russell Wilson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wilson above Griffin III is different for sure. I need to see more from Kaepernick and Wilson before I think they're top 10. I like all three a lot though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think RG3 is top 10. Not sure about Kaepernick or Wilson but if I had to choose between those three, Luck and Cam, I'd go RG3.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

he did say no order. no way in hell Flacco is better than Brees.

Kaep will probably be top ten next season, dude was great for only 10 starts.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think Kaepernick is easily top 10. Wilson or RG3 is more of a personal preference at this point. I like Wilson more because he's less of an injury risk and a better pocket passer. Can also make things happen with his feet, just not quite as dynamic as RG3 when he tucks and runs though. Luck has all the potential to step into top 10 territory but I was more impressed with Wilson's rookie campaign.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

We'll see how the league adjusts to the option. I'm not sold Kaep can thrive without that play. With it though, he's as dangerous as any QB, even the top tier guys.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> We'll see how the league adjusts to the option. I'm not sold Kaep can thrive without that play. With it though, he's as dangerous as any QB, even the top tier guys.


Fair point, but some of Kaeps throws last year were superb and I think he can definitely be a pocket passer. He'd need a little work still but he could do it.

Out of all the 'new guys', I think I'd still take RG3 if I was building a team. Although it'll be interesting to see how he comes back from this injury.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh man 7 more years of :romo 

How many super bowl victories? :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You guys bein silly. If STAFFORD didn't have all his weapons (except Megatron) break during the year we'd be talking about how great he is. If DHB comes here, watch out for him again.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Have you guys seen Raiders LT Jared Veldheer lately...?










:shock


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> *:romo extended with a 6 year/$108 million contract. $55 million guaranteed.* Now get him some protection. Mainly get offensive linemen so Dallas doesn't have to throw every damn down.


:lmao

Have fun choking in the playoffs for the next 6 years. That is if the Cowboys even make it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Skill said:


> Have you guys seen Raiders LT Jared Veldheer lately...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOIN TO THE GYM GETTIN SWOLE AH YEAH


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Outside of a trade, :romo will be the QB. Just the way things are.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm going to side with McNabb on this Romo extension.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

DHB is a bust. I honestly wouldn't want my team to sign him. 2 bricks for hands and doesn't even run good routes on top of that. Literally his only upside is he's 6'2, 4.3 40 speed. Not worth the paper his contract is printed on as a wr. Just another failed Al Davis track star pick. Anyone remember Johnny Lee-Higgins? Exactly.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

an average to good QB in Romo getting 18 million a year is insane, hes shown he cant carry them alone he needs more help, especially on the line, how are they going to do that with him taking up circa 20% of the cap for the next 7 years


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> If I had to rank them..
> 
> 1. Rodgers
> 2. Brady
> ...


Flacco top 5? Gtfo of here you fanboy. Get these rookies out of the top 10 as well. They have 1 year under their belt and had a decent season. They still have more to prove. Cam had a great rookie season and we all saw how he fell out. You rank Matt Ryan in the top 10 yet he has the same playoff record people rant about Romo. A ton of people fail to realize Romo was less than a 100 yards shy of a 5k season. Dallas is like the Yankees, you either love em or you hate em. Why there is so much criticism on the guy. I can rant on and on about how Romo is hardly at fault for some of Dallas' losses. (Note i said some, not all.) Sourpuss McNabb is being what he typical is, a sore loser. He couldn't cut it in the NFL, so he takes it out on another player, once again. Not the first time he's done that.

Here's a real top 10 list.

1. Rodgers
2. Brady
3. Brees
4. Peyton
5. Ben
6. Eli
7. Romo
8. Ryan
9. Dalton
10. Flacco (And barely)

I'll give 6-8 pretty interchangeable.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> If I had to rank them..
> 
> 1. Rodgers
> 2. Brady
> ...


No RG3? Blasphemy. In fact, I'd take him over Big Ben. He had close to the same number of passing yards, better QB record, and better QB rating. Plus I'm still mad at him for blowing that game against the Cowboys. :deebo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Flacco top 5? Gtfo of here you fanboy. Get these rookies out of the top 10 as well. They have 1 year under their belt and had a decent season. They still have more to prove. Cam had a great rookie season and we all saw how he fell out. You rank Matt Ryan in the top 10 yet he has the same playoff record people rant about Romo. A ton of people fail to realize Romo was less than a 100 yards shy of a 5k season. Dallas is like the Yankees, you either love em or you hate em. Why there is so much criticism on the guy. I can rant on and on about how Romo is hardly at fault for some of Dallas' losses. (Note i said some, not all.) Sourpuss McNabb is being what he typical is, a sore loser. He couldn't cut it in the NFL, so he takes it out on another player, once again. Not the first time he's done that.
> 
> Here's a *real top 10 list.*
> 
> ...



Not sure if serious...


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Because some people don't count one year wonders,especially when your talking rookies who can have second season slumps, theres also been plenty of guys with great single seasons who've flamed out, throw in a guy who shredded up his knee and might not even make the start of the season,


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Man Dalton blows. He isn't much better than Schaub imo.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AntUK said:


> Because some people don't count one year wonders,especially when your talking rookies who can have second season slumps, theres also been plenty of guys with great single seasons who've flamed out, throw in a guy who shredded up his knee and might not even make the start of the season,


That hasn't stopped people from putting in Wilson or Kaepernick.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'll go out on a limb for Dalton. He's shown some good consistency with his team for the past two years. Taking them to the playoffs without a running game at all. And yeah, I wouldn't mind switching him out with Schaub either.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Flacco top 5? Gtfo of here you fanboy. Get these rookies out of the top 10 as well. They have 1 year under their belt and had a decent season. They still have more to prove. Cam had a great rookie season and we all saw how he fell out. You rank Matt Ryan in the top 10 yet he has the same playoff record people rant about Romo. A ton of people fail to realize Romo was less than a 100 yards shy of a 5k season. Dallas is like the Yankees, you either love em or you hate em. Why there is so much criticism on the guy. I can rant on and on about how Romo is hardly at fault for some of Dallas' losses. (Note i said some, not all.) Sourpuss McNabb is being what he typical is, a sore loser. He couldn't cut it in the NFL, so he takes it out on another player, once again. Not the first time he's done that.
> 
> Here's a real top 10 list.
> 
> ...


You seem very bitter about Flacco lmao


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> You seem very bitter about Flacco lmao


No, just realistic. If it wasn't for Boldin's catches (in multiple games) we wouldn't even be having this discussion.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Romo and Dalton over Flacco? Can't take anything you say seriously. Sorry, that's called being a hater lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Romo in the top 10? LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh no, the dreaded 'top 10 QBs' list discussion is gathering speed. :argh:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Carson Palmer is reportedly on the trade block instead of the to be cut block. I hope he is traded to Cincy to be Dalton's backup. :side:

Also, since ranking is fun,

1. Rodgers
2. Brady
3. Peyton
4. Brees
5. Big Ben
6. Headwound Manning
7. Matt Ryan
8. Tony Romo
9. Newton
10. Luck
11. RG3
12. Stafford
13. Kaepernick
14. Rivers
15. Smith
16. Flacco
17. Cutler
18. Wilson
19. Dalton
20. Bradford 

Before any complaints, this is off the top of my head considering the past accomplishments, injury history, and both regular season and post season. A lot of the rookies have potential, but I'm not ranking on the future much. Speculation means little compared to the past. Flacco for example, was a god-awful regular season QB, ranked around 28th of 32, but he was solid in the post season. So hence, 16.

Next year's list will most likely push RG3, Luck, Wilson, and Kaep up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Here's my ranking
1. Brady
Tied for 2nd. Everyone else

:brady2 :brady2 :brady2


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Top 10's are a pain in the ass to get any agreement on. I think tiers works a lot better. 


*Tier 1*
- Rodgers
- Brady
- Brees
- Manning

*Tier 2*
- Flacco
- Eli Manning
- Big Ben
- Matt Ryan

*Tier 3*
- Kaepernick
- Wilson
- RG3
- Luck
*
Tier 4*
- Rivers
- Romo
- Dalton
- Cutler
- Vick
- Newton
- Stafford
- Schaub

*Tier 5*
- Sam Bradford
- Christian Ponder
- Josh Freeman
- Ryan Tannehill
*
Bottom Tier*
- Brandon Weeden
- Mark Sanchez
- Blaine Gabbert
- Other starting QB's not named yet


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I feel like Cam should be in tier 3 with RG3 and co.

I know I'm probably in the minority on that though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Here's something I think most of us can agree on, if Joe Flacco plays in the upcoming regular season like he did in this past post season, he's a top 10 QB.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Here's something I think most of us can agree on, if Joe Flacco plays in the upcoming regular season like he did in this past post season, he's a top 10 QB.


I can agree on that. But if he continues his typical regular season stints, my point stands.

Slide Romo in the bottom of tier 2 and flacco on the top of tier 3 and I'll say thats more accurate.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Here's something I think most of us can agree on, if Joe Flacco plays in the upcoming regular season like he did in this past post season, he's a top 10 QB.


Yup but history tells us other wise, then throw in losing Boldin, his left tackle his center, only really having the inconsistent Torrey Smith to throw too, with no tight ends to speak of,its a recipe for the Regular season Joe we've seen the last few years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tiers are better. God Tier is the only one that matters though.

Flacco or Ben aren't THAT much better than Ryan or Romo.

God Tier

Eli Manning Tier

Everyone else until you get the the crap.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



pryme tyme said:


> Top 10's are a pain in the ass to get any agreement on. I think tiers works a lot better.
> 
> 
> *Tier 1*
> ...


FIFY


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> We'll see how the league adjusts to the option. I'm not sold Kaep can thrive without that play. With it though, he's as dangerous as any QB, even the top tier guys.


They'll adjust to it the same way they adjusted to it when the Falcons with Vick, Dunn, and Duckett were running forms of it down in Atlanta. They were even tops in the league in rushing for like a three year span but they couldn't win a lot of games because they were so obvious with it. Now that defenses have an offseason to map out what looks the 49ers run the option from and what looks they don't, the option will still be potent but they won't be able to do anything else on offense just like the Falcons who were always near the bottom of the league in passing. 



MrMister said:


> :romo extended with a 6 year/$108 million contract. $55 million guaranteed. Now get him some protection. Mainly get offensive linemen so Dallas doesn't have to throw every damn down.


:lol 



HighFiveGhost said:


> Romo deserves it. Hands down a top 10 QB. Easily. Glad he's getting paid like one as well. We just need to put a good O line in front of him and he'll thrive.


Romo is a modern day Archie Manning. The fact of the matter is that while everyone sits around saying he needs more help, etc., Tony Romo has done absolutely nothing. Has a horrid completion percentage of 59% in the playoffs, an average playoff rating of 80.8, and a Joey Harrington-like 6.1 average yards per attempt. He's hot garbage.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The offense will obviously benefit from an offensive line though. He's got everything else he needs. All teams need offensive linemen. 

Once Garrett is fired...lol who am I shittin? JERREH will still fuck it up. Could've had Lesean McCoy. Could've had Randy Moss. Trades for Roy Williams. Dallas usually makes poor decisions for the draft. It's the main reason they're a mediocre team.

Plus, yeah ultimately, even with a good offensive line, Romo will still need to not throw INTs like mad. Chances of that aren't good. He had 19 INTs last season and too many were just stupid decisions. It wasn't due to pressure.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I would say 9 out of those 19 were due to pressure. You make on the fly decisions when you're constantly scrambling. Out of those 9 INTs i can recall about 5 of those being the receivers fault. Gatta admit, all those times the football bouncing off Dez/Miles hands and into a defenders. We've seen what Romo can do when he has a decent line in front of him and a defense that isn't giving up a ton of points per game--A 13-3 season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd rather have Alex Smith and spend that saved money on an improved OL than Romo or Flacco for what they cost.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm saying the stupid decisions, which there were plenty of, weren't due to pressure, or lack of blocking. :romo can't even audible. What kind of system do you run where you can't even audible? Same guy that ices his own kicker has a system where his QB can't audible. Actually I think they did incorporate some hot reads this season but lolol Garrett still.

But hey :romo is the 5th rated QB of all time. Look at the list though. Shaun Hill is top 25 lolol.

He's clearly not the 5th best QB of all time, but he's not in the bottom tier of QBs of this era either. He's an ok QB that can extend plays when they break down. The guy can make some big plays. He's pretty much the epitome of feast and famine, a lesser Brett Favre. He famines too much when it means the most. Maybe that changes, who knows.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> The offense will obviously benefit from an offensive line though. He's got everything else he needs. All teams need offensive linemen.


Well yeah. But are you really saying that Romo has never had an offensive line in Dallas? Y'all were stacked in 2007 and did jack shit in the playoffs with Romo throwing for barely over 200 yards, a 50% completion rate, one TD and one INT. Guy has a 1-3 playoff record all time. One playoff win. Ever. Those aren't $55 million guaranteed type of numbers bro. He's got $3 million more guaranteed than your reigning Super Bowl MVP who has made the playoffs every single year. That's laughable, and is one of the reasons why Dallas will continue to be a laughing stock for years to come. 



HighFiveGhost said:


> I would say 9 out of those 19 were due to pressure. You make on the fly decisions when you're constantly scrambling. Out of those 9 INTs i can recall about 5 of those being the receivers fault. Gatta admit, all those times the football bouncing off Dez/Miles hands and into a defenders. We've seen what Romo can do when he has a decent line in front of him and a defense that isn't giving up a ton of points per game--A 13-3 season.


Good quarterbacks make do, though. If every quarterback had the perfect situation, you'd have good seasons with them, too. 



MrMister said:


> He's pretty much the epitome of feast and famine, a lesser Brett Favre. He famines too much when it means the most. Maybe that changes, who knows.


More famine than feast. When he's not botching field goal snaps, he's playing horrid in Dallas' annual "win or go home" game" that they're in largely due to Romo. Look at your "win or go home" stats for this guy just last year. 54% completion percentage, 3 interceptions, a 26 quarterback rating? C'mon now.

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wait you think I'm for this :romo contract? I was stating the facts that he was signed. It's been known for some time that Dallas was going to keep :romo on as the QB. I can't do anything about him being the QB. So yeah, get some offensive linemen in here if we're gonna roll with :romo.

I mean what am I gonna do, write JERREH a sternly written letter? lmao

I don't think you watched the 07 playoff game versus the Giants though. His stats weren't good because they had a balanced attack game plan. One drive they had was ridiculously long. It's been years since then so I can't remember how long but I think it took up an entire quarter or close to it. Yeah, they lost that game, but it was close. It's not like he imploded for 4 INTs Peyton Manning style.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> So yeah, get some offensive linemen


The point is with this type of contract they cant get him some offensive linemen help, he'll be sucking up too much of the cap for them to beable to surround him with an allstar offensive line.

you only give that type of money to a Brees, Manning, Brady or Rodgers, who've made do with average lines, you dont use that much of your cap on guys who need support around a la Romo,Flacco

Romo and flacco for 12/13 million a yeah id say thats fine, but 18+ your just killing your team, also in my mind they're two different cases, one is a 28 year old who might not have hit his ceiling yet and he had his team over a barrel, franchise tagged, winning a superbowl, Cap issues. the ravens just had to do it, as he could well improve further, Romos what 32/33? QB's hardly improve in leaps and bounds at that age, so with Romo your paying for what you get, and they're paying top 5 money for a guy whose far from that.

Its not the signing of Romo its the amount that just amazes me, your GM's head is on the line with that type of contract..... has to be playoffs or bust..oh wait


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LOL Ant, MR. I guess we can easily agree Jerry is a mong


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> So yeah, get some offensive linemen in here if we're gonna roll with :romo.


And how do you plan to engage offensive linemen in contract offers if you have zero cap space to do so? Of course it frees up $5 mil in cap space for this year, but what about other years? Does Jerry really think that Dallas has what it takes to win a championship right now? Does he really think that Romo is a title winning quarterback? 



> I don't think you watched the 07 playoff game versus the Giants though. His stats weren't good because they had a balanced attack game plan. One drive they had was ridiculously long. It's been years since then so I can't remember how long but I think it took up an entire quarter or close to it. Yeah, they lost that game, but it was close. It's not like he imploded for 4 INTs Peyton Manning style.


No, I watched it. Romo throwing a game losing interception late in the 4th with the Cowboys still having a chance. Close counts in horse shoes, hand grenades, and atomic bombs. Hell, for the sake of it, I just looked at the stats again and Barber had a pretty good game. The Cowboys had a running game there. Romo was sacked all of twice. And I don't care if it's balanced or not. When you throw the ball 36 times and still barely have over 200 yards, well, :lol. 



AntUK said:


> The point is with this type of contract they cant get him some offensive linemen help, he'll be sucking up too much of the cap for them to beable to surround him with an allstar offensive line.
> 
> you only give that type of money to a Brees, Manning, Brady or Rodgers, who've made do with average lines, you dont use that much of your cap on guys who need support around a la Romo,Flacco


Exactly. Romo hasn't shown anything to get anywhere near elite type of money. Drew Brees had a bad year this past year. A bad year for him is still 5,000 yards and 40+ touchdowns and the Saints ran a whole 15 times more than the Cowboys last year, so I don't want to hear anything about how y'all didn't have a line or a running game.



> Romo and flacco for 12/13 million a yeah id say thats fine, but 18+ your just killing your team, also in my mind they're two different cases, one is a 28 year old who might not have hit his ceiling yet and he had his team over a barrel, franchise tagged, winning a superbowl, Cap issues. the ravens just had to do it, as he could well improve further, Romos what 32/33? QB's hardly improve in leaps and bounds at that age, so with Romo your paying for what you get, and they're paying top 5 money for a guy whose far from that.
> 
> Its not the signing of Romo its the amount that just amazes me, your GM's head is on the line with that type of contract..... has to be playoffs or bust..oh wait


Right. When is the last time Romo has made any type of significant improvement anywhere? He's been steadily average for quite a while now, and average isn't $55 million guaranteed.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

He's above average. He's not quiet on the Brady, Manning, Brees level yet, but he has the potential. He's improved since 2007. While I can agree he got a little more than he should, get that money. We'll address our O line needs in the draft. While he's had those few bad playoff games, don't count out when has played well--In 2009 in the wild card game against the Eagles. Not only did we beat the Eagles 3 times in 1 season, it was the first time Andy Reid had lost a playoff opener. Romo had a passer rating of 104.9, 244 yards with 2 TDs. 

He's been the best QB we've had since Aikman. On top of that, even Aikman himself had said Romo is a better QB than him. Thats a compliment. Give it his contract is for 6 years and he's 33. Some of it, Just like Flacco's, will get reworked. Dallas had to resign him or else the faced him hitting FA next season. There's no other QB out there in FA or in the draft thats better than him. If we do find a QB in the 2014/15 draft, we'll have time to build this new QB before Romo retires.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> He's above average. He's not quiet on the Brady, Manning, Brees level yet, but he has the potential. He's improved since 2007. While I can agree he got a little more than he should, get that money. We'll address our O line needs in the draft. While he's had those few bad playoff games, don't count out when has played well--In 2009 in the wild card game against the Eagles. Not only did we beat the Eagles 3 times in 1 season, it was the first time Andy Reid had lost a playoff opener. Romo had a passer rating of 104.9, 244 yards with 2 TDs.


Against the Eagles pass defense which was ranked in the bottom half of the league in both attempts and yards that year. For fuck's sake, he was gifted both of those touchdown passes via a 40 yard pass interference call to the 1 yard line and a fumble recovery that gave Dallas the ball on the Philadelphia 18. Both of his touchdowns were part of a 27 point second quarter for the Cowboys. Let's not go acting like he had just defeated the 78 Steelers, the Steel Curtain and Chuck Noll here. Romo has shown complete inability to perform well in the playoffs if everything is not perfect. I would have zero faith in him to win me a big game. 



> He's been the best QB we've had since Aikman. On top of that, even Aikman himself had said Romo is a better QB than him.


I don't really give a shit what Aikman says, though, and why should I? Being "better" but not producing what it all comes down to (wins), isn't necessarily one up for Romo. 



> Give it his contract is for 6 years and he's 33. Some of it, Just like Flacco's, will get reworked. Dallas had to resign him or else the faced him hitting FA next season. There's no other QB out there in FA or in the draft thats better than him. If we do find a QB in the 2014/15 draft, we'll have time to build this new QB before Romo retires.












You guys will continue to be irrelevant for the next 3-6 years or however long Romo is your quarterback. Until that time, you can take solace in the fact that your quarterback will stop and help a motorist with a flat tire.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dolphins sign Brett Grimes. Good for them. Atlanta could probably use him, but whatever, I think he was worth way too much. He's a type of DB I like, a big play DB, but I don't like Grimes. I think he's too small and his big plays don't come often enough. He is getting better as a defender, but he's undersized. His leaping ability is great, but needed for his size. Anyway, good CB signing for Miami, decent loss for Atlanta, who already cut a CB this offseason.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Glass Shatters said:


> And how do you plan to engage offensive linemen in contract offers if you have zero cap space to do so? Of course it frees up $5 mil in cap space for this year, but what about other years? Does Jerry really think that Dallas has what it takes to win a championship right now? Does he really think that Romo is a title winning quarterback?
> 
> 
> No, I watched it. Romo throwing a game losing interception late in the 4th with the Cowboys still having a chance. Close counts in horse shoes, hand grenades, and atomic bombs. Hell, for the sake of it, I just looked at the stats again and Barber had a pretty good game. The Cowboys had a running game there. Romo was sacked all of twice. And I don't care if it's balanced or not. When you throw the ball 36 times and still barely have over 200 yards, well, :lol.


So you saw the Patrick Crayton drop in the Giants playoff game? Do you remember the long ass drive (one of the longest in post season history btw) to almost end the half and the defense gives up a 48 second TD drive right after? Thanks Romo for not covering anyone. I'm not convinced you actually watched the game. You're just looking at stats and saying LOL Romo sucks. 

lmao he's not average. He's THE 5TH RATED QB OF ALL TIME. Yes, he chokes. Everyone is aware of this. Romo detractors aren't saying anything that isn't glaringly obvious. If you're the 5th rated QB ever, you have some bargaining power to get paid, even if you aren't actually the 5th best QB ever. Flacco was similar. He had the leverage to say pay me fuckers, I just won a SB.

Romo's contract isn't that big of a deal. Anyone would've needed to pay him around this much. It's basically like Flacco's, a 3 yr/55 million contract. That's ~18 million a year. That's the going rate for a QB (Rodgers will get somewhere around 25 million a year supposedly). Do I even want Romo to be the QB? Not really, but yet here he is. You can still sign offensive linemen with this contract (pro tip: drafted OL are less expensive). Will Dallas get good ones? Probably not. Will it even matter? Probably not. They should obviously still get offensive linemen though. Romo has his issues, but so does the rest of the team.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jon Snow said:


> I'd rather have Alex Smith and spend that saved money on an improved OL than Romo or Flacco for what they cost.


Alex Smith is barely an average QB. He was bordering on bust status before the the last couple of years.



Glass Shatters said:


> More famine than feast. When he's not botching field goal snaps, he's playing horrid in Dallas' annual "win or go home" game" that they're in largely due to Romo. Look at your "win or go home" stats for this guy just last year. 54% completion percentage, 3 interceptions, a 26 quarterback rating? C'mon now.
> 
> :lmao


lol. Plus he got beaten by a one legged RG3.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> So you saw the Patrick Crayton drop in the Giants playoff game? Do you remember the long ass drive (one of the longest in post season history btw) to almost end the half and the defense gives up a 48 second TD drive right after? Thanks Romo for not covering anyone. I'm not convinced you actually watched the game. You're just looking at stats and saying LOL Romo sucks.


Having watched it doesn't mean I recall every single play because I wasn't invested in it. Thanks for being presumptuous, however, and throwing out blind accusations to try and discredit my opinion on the matter. 

Anyway, that's football. When it comes down to it, I don't want Romo with the ball in his hands during a win-or-go-home or playoff game.

"Oh, but that one drive..."

Who fucking cares about that one drive when at the end of the day you completed 50% of your passes for barely over 200 yards AND LOST? Seriously, he had a 5.6 YPA. That's Joey Harrington-level bad. 

53 of his passing yards were on that one drive. Dallas had 8 drives total that game. So if you take away that one glorious drive he had 7 drives where he averaged about 20 passing yards per. I mean, if that isn't the portrait of ineffective, then I don't know what is. :mancini2 



> lmao he's not average.


Mod trolling at its finest. 



> Anyone would've needed to pay him around this much.


LOL No.

Tom Brady, $57 million
Tony Romo, $55 million
Drew Brees, $55 million
Joe Flacco, $51 million.

These are the players in the history of the league who have been guaranteed the most money in any given contract. Do I really need to single out what sets them apart? One of these things is not like the others IN ANY WAY, SHAPE, OR FORM outside of the fact that they all play quarterback. 



> He's THE 5TH RATED QB OF ALL TIME.


Which means jack shit considering John Elway has one of the lowest passer ratings ever and is still one of the greats. You know, the guy that was winning games and going to Super Bowls with Sammy Winder gaining all of 800 yards on the ground and his top receiver accounting for 730 yards? The guy who never had eye popping stats but won in spite of the lack of talent around him and when talent did finally get there, we saw a 2 year run of sheer dominance?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Matt Ryan will get around the same. Rodgers will get more. Other QBs that haven't renewed will get more or less depending on their level of play. Yes, Romo's agent would've gotten the same from anyone. There are plenty of people out there that think Romo is pretty good despite his post season struggles.



> Having watched it doesn't mean I recall every single play because I wasn't invested in it. Thanks for being presumptuous, however, and throwing out blind accusations to try and discredit my opinion on the matter.


Dude you're a troll. Come on here lol. Getting all false serious.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Matt Ryan will get around the same. Rodgers will get more. Other QBs that haven't renewed will get more or less depending on their level of play. Yes, Romo's agent would've gotten the same from anyone. There are plenty of people out there that think Romo is pretty good despite his post season struggles.


Do you think Dallas will ever win a championship with Romo under center in light of all of the facts I just provided you? Be honest. 



> Dude you're a troll.


Why are you getting so defensive?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Glass Shatters said:


> Why are you getting so defensive?


That's his QB man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

^^^:lmao



Glass Shatters said:


> Do you think Dallas will ever win a championship with Romo under center in light of all of the facts I just provided you? Be honest.
> 
> 
> Why are you getting so defensive?


I was wondering the same thing with you actually regarding being defensive. I'd rather have light hearted jabs back and forth. I think that's what we're kinda doing. Might be misreading things! /kayfabe

No I don't think Romo will win a SB. I thought this long before we started this discussion. I'm a Dallas fan though so hope springs eternal. Romo is the QB. Nothing I can do about that. So just roll with it and fpalm when he throws an INT in the flat. HOW DO YOU DO THAT!??!?!!?

Still gotten to over that Skins game.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Terrible contract for romo, i really thought the redskins game was the nail in the coffin. I mean he is great stats-wise in the regular season but at some point you gotta accept that the chokes aren`t just flukes when its a yearly event. I could have understood a 1 or 2 year contract while you try to devolp a replacement but 6 years? We`ll see i guess but i say bad decision. (disclaimer, im a philly fan so take my critique with a grain of salt)
Not a fan of the grimes signing for miami either, he turns 30 this year and i think he looked alot better then he was playing on a good teamin atl but it is only 1 year so its an acceptable risk.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



jerichosjacket said:


> Not a fan of the grimes signing for miami either, he turns 30 this year and i think he looked alot better then he was playing on a good teamin atl but it is only 1 year so its an acceptable risk.


Needed someone with Smith leaving and to be honest I like it because if Grimes comes back healthy and is able to do what he has in the past, or even some of that, it will be much more than we've gotten at the position over the years. An acceptable risk indeed, one that could turn out to be highly rewarding. Overpaid a bit I think though but it's not my bank account.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ya like i said i dont think its terrible and its worth the risk at just 1 year(keeps him motivated) and a reasonable salary. I just dont think hes gonna be able to equal what he did in atl and would rather have locked up smith whos 4 years younger and got comparable money per year to what grimes got, but that relationship was definately rocky over the past couple years and doesnt suprise me they didnt work it.out


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pretty sure one of the most frustrating things about Romo's boneheaded plays in big games is how damn good he can be a lot of the time. The stats back him up, he just needs to stop choking when it's all on the line.

Romo hate is fine and understandable but he's a lot better than average, he's just not clutch enough to be truly great.

That said :flacco5 > all


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Kolb and the Bills are apparently finalizing a deal now


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> So just roll with it and fpalm when he throws an INT in the flat. HOW DO YOU DO THAT!??!?!!?


How does one do that? Be named Tony Romo and be starting quarterback for the Dallas Cowboys. :kobe



jerichosjacket said:


> I mean he is great stats-wise in the regular season but at some point you gotta accept that the chokes aren`t just flukes when its a yearly event


:clap



CamillePunk said:


> Romo hate is fine and understandable but he's a lot better than average


Based on what? Like I said, the dude is the modern day equivalent of an Archie Manning. For a more accurate comparison I'd liken him to Aaron Brooks. Just boneheaded play after boneheaded play, zero performance in the REAL clutch, and the occasional "WOW" moment. 

It's not like he's leading his team to #1 seeds and playoff berths every other year like Matt Ryan, who also only has 1 playoff win.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Matt Flynn officially traded to the Raiders.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Palmer to the Cardinals soon after.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Skill said:


> Kolb and the Bills are apparently finalizing a deal now


And this actually happened too. Bills did sign Kolb.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Legend of Colt McCoy lives on. Texas legend Colt McCoy is now Kaepernick's backup in San Fran. He's obviously the QB Harbaugh has wanted all along. Kaepernick will get a concussion and McCoy will then take over the team. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So will we finally get to see what Flynn can do outside of two actual games?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> So will we finally get to see what Flynn can do outside of two actual games?


Yep, im somewhat excited to see what he has. Hope it doesn't turn out like Cassel/Kolb.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Patriots (and Belichick in general) are the most unpredictable fucks in DRAFT history. Think they're going to go with a DB? OFFENSIVE TACKLE NATE SOLDER. Connections with a high quality pass rusher? JEROD MAYO (who was actually graded as a 2-3 round talent). The last time a single mock draft got anything right to New England besides Chandler Jones would be Meriweather in 2007.

I'm hoping for a nice 4-3 DT to put right alongside Wilfork on this one. That way you could rotate Kyle LOVE MACHINE Love in on running downs and get a nice talent to learn under BIG WILLY for passing downs. PLUS, Belichick's history of drafting lineman in general in the first 2 rounds has essentially been 100 percent (Seymour, Light, Solder, Wilfork, Mankins, Jones, etc).

I just hope they don't go ahead and draft a skill position player like a WR (even though everyone claims we need one ; which is bullshit since whatever WR we'd draft would be a 4th option at best behind AH, Gronk, and DANNY BOY), since Bill SUUUUCKS at making those picks (Chad Jackson, Laurence Maroney, David Givens, etc).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Romo, Rivers, Ryan, Flacco, are all the same tier of QB, Romo and Rivers just been around longer. A better team around him, doesn't make Flacco any better of a QB.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

DeAngelo Hall resigns with the Redskins. Well they just couldn't keep him away


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Here's a more in depth look at Romo's contract by the numbers.
source: http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2013/04/01/the-truth-about-tony-romos-4-different-cowboys-contracts/



> IRVING (105.3 THE FAN) – To fully understand quarterback Tony Romo’s new contract with the Dallas Cowboys, you must understand that it’s actually four different contracts.
> 
> On Friday afternoon, Romo’s agent fed to the media the blockbuster number: Six years and $108 million. That was the first number released into the ether. So it is destined to stick.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cool. Dallas is paying him even less than I thought.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> DeAngelo Hall resigns with the Redskins. Well they just couldn't keep him away


Great news. He still can make some solid contributions.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Is it pretty much a slam dunk at this point that DA RAIDAHS select a DT now that they got themselves Flynn and how Kelly/Seymour are gone?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Palmer to the Cards. The Raiders trading for Palmer has to be one of the worst trades ever. It's up there with the Roy Williams trade.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Palmer to the Cards. The Raiders trading for Palmer has to be one of the worst trades ever. It's up there with the Roy Williams trade.


Definitely. One of Mayhew's first fleeces. Too bad he screwed up the 3rd rounder by taking Derrick Williams (lolwut) over Mike Wallace. Did get Pettigrew for the first rounder though.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Palmer to the Cards. The Raiders trading for Palmer has to be one of the worst trades ever. It's up there with the Roy Williams trade.


I'm not sure which was the biggest fleecing its really tough to call.

Wasnt Williams a 1st and 3rd while Palmer was a 1st and second? and a high second at that, hence that gives the edge in the fleecing scales to Palmer,then again Dallas gave Williams a new contract.... but nah 17th overall pick and the 5th selection in the second round had to be higher then what the Cowboys gave up since they were never as bad as the raiders.


I'd go for Palmer though just because we knew he was never going to live up with it, i guess, but yeah, both horrible trades


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pettigrew was a great pick.

Although it's pretty standard that if you take a first round QB that you should have a solid Tight End to be the security blanket anyways. LOLSANCHEZ actually looked good throwing the ball to Keller for the first 2 years of his career.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So looking around, so many teams that needed QBs now have attempted to fix their QB issues, be it with Flynn, Palmer, A. Smith, Vick, or Kolb (which may be a stretch). So where does that leave Geno Smith, Matt Barkley, and other QBs in the draft? Rumor has it that Buffalo will be draft Nassib to be reunited with his college coach. Will we have a draft with no QBs taken in the first round? Will we see some teams trade back into the first round to pick Smith or Barkley? 

As of right now the QBs for the first 10 teams picking are:

KC: Alex Smith
Jax: Blaine Gabbert
Oak: Matt Flynn
Phi: Mike Vick
Det: Matt Stafford
Cle: Brandon Weeden
Ari: Carson Palmer
Buf: Kevin Kolb/T-Jax
NYJ: Mark Sanchez
Ten: Jake Locker

Of these ten teams, 3 just traded for a QB (KC, Ari, Oak), 3 drafted a QB in the 1st round in the last two years (Ten, Cle, Jax), and Vick just restructured. It's hard to see any of the teams that just acquired a QB via trade, draft, or restructure draft a QB early since, for most, that's not their only issue. So I'm interested to see where the QBs in the draft end up, but I don't think they'll be drafted with the first 10 picks unless Buffalo changes their mind on the Nassib plan.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I could def see Geno drafted to either the Browns or Jets


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd be surprised if Cleveland gave up on Weeden already. Could happen though. Not sure about the Jets, it all depends on how they feel about Sanchez.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I don't think Cleveland will blow an early pick on a QB. The Browns seem to be actually trying really hard to get better.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

For the Browns, they did get rid of everyone who drafted Weeden, but I believe Browns management think that Weeden is better than the field and they would rather draft a DB.

For the Jets, I can't see Ryan, who is likely fighting for his job, drafting a QB in the first when he would like a defensive star or OL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah they might go QB later, but there are much better options than QB where they're going to pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Weeden was one of the worst draft selections in the first round I've seen for years. Like, the chance of him actually working out seemed really, really low.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

#FunFact: The last draft to not have a QB drafted in the first 10 picks was the 2000 draft, with the 1st QB off the board being Chad Pennington at 18 to the Jets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They say the 6th round is where the real QB prospects were that year

:brady2 :brady :brady2 :brady


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Eagles definatly could do, Vicks restructure cut down the contract to a one year deal ending in '14 from one that'd end in '16

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...ree-restructured-contract-170808687--nfl.html

If your only real starter is hitting FA in '14 you should be in the market for a QB in the draft, they could take a guy and let him sit a year, thats not the in vogue thing to do with Rookie QB's these days after recent early sucess. Unless they think Folk is the answer....

Then again from what i hear none of them are that highly rated that they could stand pat with vick, hope folk develops and hope next years bath is better i guess? 

JAX,BUF,CLE,ARI, still certainly could as well, after that i dont see anyone else taking one

none of these teams have a franchise QB and when you dont have a Franchise QB, you should never turn down the chance to draft one, guess it'll be just how they grade em.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Eagles need O-line help. And defensive help. And they did draft Foles. They just don't seem like a team that'll reach for a QB unless Chip Kelly wants Geno.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Asomugha joining San Francisco 49ers which he will earn $1.35 million in base salary with a chance to earn an additional $1.65 million in incentives. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

tbf, if he returns to an elite level in their system the league might as well hand them the championship. they just covered their biggest weakness...before using their 13 picks in the draft.


also PALMER TO THE CARDS.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the cardiac cards just gave me an heart attack. they suck for cutting the great SKELTON.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Here's a more in depth look at Romo's contract by the numbers.
> source: http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2013/04/01/the-truth-about-tony-romos-4-different-cowboys-contracts/












:drake1


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Glass Shatters said:


> :drake1


lol Hating ass  Notice how his O-line let the guy come straight at him and forced him to make a stupid pass? Point in close, GET US AN O-LINE JERREH


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Some team in the Top 10 will be willing to give Geno Smith a chance to be a potential star for them. Looking at RG3, Russell Wilson, and Cam Newton in the past couple years, Smith has to be a very enticing option even if he isn't as polished of a prospect as the other 3 I named. I think Buffalo takes him at #8. I actually really like that pick if I'm the Bills, could have the next RG3 or Cam Newton on your hands and he's gonna fall right into your lap. Smith is low cost, serious competition for Kolb going into camp. Makes a lot of sense if you ask me.

Geno Smith is kind of impact player I'm looking for if I'm the GM of one of these struggling teams looking for a franchise QB. The kind of guy you could end up kicking yourself over if you passed him up.. I think that's gonna be the case for Arizona and Oakland when he falls to Buffalo.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pat White's worked his ass of to get back in the league, good for him. Not expecting a QB controversy in Washington anytime soon though.

In other comeback news, JaMarcus Russel is down to 288 lbs.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> lol Hating ass  Notice how his O-line let the guy come straight at him and forced him to make a stupid pass? Point in close, GET US AN O-LINE JERREH


Point taken, but the fact remains that he threw a floater into the flat. YOU NEVER THROW FLOATERS INTO THE FLAT. This is *basic football stuff* that Romo errs on consistently. fpalm



Joel Anthony said:


> In other comeback news, JaMarcus Russel is down to 288 lbs.


Sadly, a case of a million dollar arm and a 2 cent brain. Matt Flynn has always been five times the quarterback, even at LSU. I don't care how many hype videos Bleacher Report puts out on him, he has always been a lazy slob. He got by on talent - even at LSU - which is a testament to his level of talent, but he has zero discipline. If he wasn't broke he wouldn't be attempting a come back.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Really not liking all the geno smith to the eagles talk, they already held a private workout and are bringing him back for an interview. I can see why their giving him sucha close look but i think vick can rebound in the new system and foles is worth a longer look. Ideally i`d llike to trade down (maybe to stl for their 2 1st round picks) and target either warmack or cooper at guard. If they stay at 4 though i`d be happy with any 1 of lane johnson , eric fisher or dion jordan (not a fan of the switch to the 3-4 d given our personnel but i think jordan is far and away the best 3-4 olb in the draft and will obviously already be familiar with the new d scheme and coach kelly).


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Checking in again, and it looks like the Skins are looking to bring most of last year's roster back.
If noone is traded or cut, to make more cap room. They will bring back 21 of 22 starters, from week 1. Only starter not re-signed is Madieu Williams.

Restrutures:
Adam Carriker 
Santana moss 
Brandon Merriweather 

Re-signings:
Logan Paulsen, TE 
Darrel Young, FB 
Rob Jackson, LB
Kory Lichtensteiger, G
Nick Sundberg, LS 
Chris Baker, NT,
Sav Rocca, P
Kedric Golston, DE
Bryan Kehl, LB 
Tyler Polumbus, T
Fred Davis, TE
DeAngelo Hall, CB 
Rex Grossman, QB 

They've signed a few FA's, that were not their own.
Phillip Merling, DE
Ron Brace, NT
Tony Pashos, T
Jeremy Trueblood, T
EJ Biggers, CB
Darryl Tapp, DE
Pat White, QB 


Players not going to be back:
Chris Cooley, TE
Jordan Black, T
Brandon Banks, WR
Lorenzo Alexander, LB - signed with ARI
Chris Wilson, LB
Cedric Griffin, CB
Madieu Williams, S

Currently the Skins are around $6-700,000 under the cap.
Somehow, they will need to free up 5-10 million for the draft and breathing room durning the season.

They went 10-6 and won the division, with this roster. So let's see what happens with all of them healthy, and a better secondary.

Skins are currently trying to sign cornerback Antoine Winfield.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Top 5 players I want in the draft for the 1st rounder thats realistic:
Jonathan Cyprien
Matt Elam
Keenan Allen
Alec Ogletree
Kevin Minter

I'm hearing Denard Robinson might go 3rd or 4th. Pretty high for a guy that's switching positions.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Probably because of DAT SPEED.

If he ever develops some kind of catching ability he could be a decent slot receiver/flash player a la Josh Cribbs.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Preseason schedule has been released!

http://www.nfl.com/preseason/story/...nfl-preseason-schedule?campaign=Facebook_news


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats/Giants

:argh: Even in pre-season they'll win with a late touchdown. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Watching espn, never heard of that Stallworth balloon story. Would say sucks for the chick that was on there since she looks like she got the worse. Can't feel bad for Stallworth though, even when the Pats got him last year just couldn't cheer for the guy after what he did. 

Looking for Pats ticket :mark: it's my mission to see a Pats game before :brady2 retires.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Soupman Prime said:


> Watching espn, never heard of that Stallworth balloon story. Would say sucks for the chick that was on there since she looks like she got the worse. Can't feel bad for Stallworth though, even when the Pats got him last year just couldn't cheer for the guy after what he did.
> 
> Looking for Pats ticket :mark: it's my mission to see a Pats game before :brady2 retires.


I don't feel bad for him either. 

So now he can't use a car or a balloon for transportation. He's running out of options.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lions sign Akers to replace Hanson


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If the Jets don't get Dion Jordan in the draft, I'll be so pissed


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Your prolly gonna be pissed then, i cant see him falling that far. The jags , philly or some1 trading up will grab him.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*









:clap


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rob Gronkowski has no surgery scheduled. Wonder if he'll be able to make the opener. No real big news left in NFL until basically the draft. Few decent FA pick ups left but nothing much else.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

infections are bitch to deal with.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Gronk news isn't good. He can't seem to get fully fit and now he may miss the season opener? Not to mention that would mean no pre-season and whatnot. Not good news. Hopefully if we pick up a good receiver in the draft that could ease the pain slightly.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jets about to trade Revis and yet they want him in camp lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

HEY NOTORIOUS, HEY, HEY, HEY. REMEMBER WHEN I SAID INJURIES SEEM TO HAPPEN A LOT TO THE PATS RECEIVERS AND YOU LAUGHED IT OFF AND RESPONDED WITH ANOTHER WHAT IF ABOUT THE BRONCOS' RECEIVER WHICH IS FAR MORE UNLIKELY? YEAH, WELL MY WHAT IF IS COMING TRUE. HAHAHA HA HA AH HA. :side:

just wanted to say that as I recall us having like a page argument about the lack of depth for the Pat receivers and who they could rely upon and you seemed so very certain that it wouldn't matter as Brady can make anyone great and injuries were unlikely to occur again for Gronk/AH. Well, we'll see how well he does the former and how little he enjoys it. :brron2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah...I never said GRONK or Hernandez wouldn't deal with injuries.

Pretty sure my main point was that the Pats offense will still be productive without Welker which you seem convinced they won't be, but whatever to each his own.

Pretty sure you kept saying the Pats offense won't be as good if Hernandez & GRONK dealt with injuries and I responded by saying the Broncos offense won't be as good if Decker & Thomas deal with injuries, seeing as they're the two #1 options on their teams as well. So common sense tells you that if an offense loses two of it's top three most productive players they'll regress.

And yeah I stand by what I said, Brady can make almost any receiver look good. And nothing has changed that.


----------



## Viperdk (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Jets about to trade Revis and yet they want him in camp lol.


Yeah that is pretty funny. If it was me and I knew I was being shopped around, and they told me "come to camp, I'd pretty much laugh in their face and say fuck off"


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Quinn to back up Wilson


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rolando McClain working out a contract with the Ravens


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Patriots keeping busy, signing Emmanuel Sanders to an offer sheet & signing the horrendous POS Tommy Kelly for some reason.

WE ALSO RESIGNED EDELMAN. YES.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

EDELMAN :mark:

Too bad him, Amendola, GRONK & Hernandez probably won't play a single game together this season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So the Steelers must decide on making a little room to keep Sanders or get a third round pick. Mike Wallace was a third round pick as well as Brandon Marshall. Wes Welker was undrafted, so good receivers can be found in the middle of the draft. So I'll lean towards Sanders becoming a Patriot by Monday.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So will Antonio Brown be their #1 receiver? lel.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

fuck my life. why would anyone want a fumble prone, injury prone, underwhelming sanders? steelers are going to have no offense next year.

he was the number one anyway. i hope you not knowing that means big things for him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Without Emmanuel Sanders, the Steelers WR depth chart would read 1) Antonio Brown 2) Jericho Cotchery 3) Plaxico Burress 4) David Gilreath. That'd be interesting if it stayed that way.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

shut up about it. i feel like you're trying to push me over the edge.

i calmed down and realized that i shouldn't worry, the steelers receivers will unleash hell on the field. the redzone is going to be on fire.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Really happy we re-signed Edelman. He just needs to stay fit. Our receiving core is looking pretty unreliable in terms on injuries though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

WE DID WE SIGN TOMMY KELLY :lol :lol?

Oh well, he can be a camp casualty anyways.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seattle about to get Winfield. Seattle Vikings


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I like how the media is completely ignoring the Steelers being in cap hell looking like a team on the down turn due to mis-managing contracts for the past few years. But you would never know that if you watched ESPN or NFL Network. 

If it was a small market team the ESPN analysts would shit all over them, but it's the Steelers so they get a pass. Wallace gone, Harrison gone, Mundy & Keenan Lewis gone, Sanders with one foot out the door and the players leaving isn't even their biggest issue! The team to begin with needed some major "re-loading", specifically the OL and secondary but their horrible cap situation prevented that from happening with the initial wave of FA's. They still don't have a RB, Mendenhall gone even though he was never that good to begin with. The biggest point of focus is the O-Line though. They played horribly last year and couldn't keep Ben off his ass or keep him from running for his life and taking way more hits then he ever should in the first place (Which ties in with his annual litany of injuries). They are stuck hoping scrubs like Mike Adams are going to pan out on the OL, jeez it's a rough season ahead for Steeler Nation. Please don't say the draft because they have way too many holes to fill in 1 Draft and aren't an outstanding drafting team anyway. They really don't draft as well as the Patriots and Ravens among other top AFC teams. I see no reason why they will be a factor next season. They will beat some good team and lose to some bad teams and probably end up around 8-8 with Ben missing some time, 3rd in the AFC North. I was initially shocked that they didn't try to re-build a very broken OL, but then I realized they have no cap room it's not even that they don't want to, they can't. The Bengals are looking like they have a brighter future right now.


Edit: Was poking around on the Steelers forum and this was one of the top threads, proves how fucking biased the media is for which teams they scrutinize. They're own fans know the ship is sinking.
http://forums.steelersfever.com/showthread.php?t=97432


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



> But Kaepernick is trying to stay one step ahead. He believes he can get faster and more efficient with his stride, and he spent his time on the track doing just that. Stamina apparently isn't an issue for Kaepernick. At one point, he ran nine consecutive 150-meter sprints in 18 seconds or less, impressing Hargrove and the other track athletes in the process.
> 
> Read more here: http://blogs.sacbee.com/49ers/archi...rease-speed-this-offseason.html#storylink=cpy


Here we go again.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Colt has been freed! McCoy a 49er!

I see this happened like two weeks ago but its news to me.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Joe Webb making the switch from QB to WR this season.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

sad news that Faith Hill and her legs aren't going to be on SNF anymore. Carrie Underwood or Beyonce next please.


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Really happy we re-signed Edelman. He just needs to stay fit. Our receiving core is looking pretty unreliable in terms on injuries though.


Yeah, I'm happy about this too. Shame the pats didn't make any huge FA signings though. I really hope the welker situation doesn't blow up in our face..but then again the offense is good enough it really doesn't matter. The D should be better which is important.

Also, I HATE the country song intros for SNF and MNF. Fucking terrible. Those made me cringe every time I saw them. I usually skipped them of course, but wow..


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Even though there was brief talk about Cruz and whoever, I don't think they were ever realistic options. The Pats like to plug in receivers that haven't been spectacular elsewhere because they know Brady can make it work. I am hoping for a exciting receiver in the draft though.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Less than 2 weeks away from the draft. :mark:

I don't know who Emery will draft at 20 because it's only his second year, we have a new staff, and there are a lot of possibilities at this spot. Chicago could draft a linebacker in the best available of Te'o, Ogletree, Jones, Minter. He could draft a guard or tackle, which we still need and there should be plenty of them around this year. Or he could draft a TE like Eifert or Ertz and pair them up with Bennett to create a two TE offense like New England does with Gronkowski and Hernandez. I really wish Chicago had a 3rd round pick this year or another second. Day 2 of the draft will be full of good talent this year compared to other years. While the draft isn't as top heavy, it's got a great middle round selection.

EDIT: Apparently Trestman and Emery said during their press conference a little bit ago that 2011 1st round pick Gabe Carimi is now moving from Tackle to Guard permanently and that it is a position he is better at, so it looks like Guard may be off the draft list.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well I'm personally hoping Buffalo drafts a QB, any QB - just something, seems like there leaning towards a second rounder from all the crap I've read.

Since letting go of the future HOF in Fitz, I feel blessed knowing T-Jax & Kolb are there to command our high powered offensive attack. :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rest in Peace Pat Summerall.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



TKOK said:


> Rest in Peace Pat Summerall.


Amen...another memory of my youth gone. This man was the soundtrack for many an NFL game on Sundays, he also did the US Open and Masters as well for many years.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

With the schedule due out tomorrow, who would everyone like their team to open up against? Opponents here:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000119761/article/opponents-set-for-2013-nfl-season


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dallas will open against Washington.

Also Denver v Dallas for Thanksgiving.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

the draft needs to hurry up so i can start convincing myself that i support contenders. i like to think my blind wizards support will spark a turnaround like it did for the orioles.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chicago home opener against the Ravens in week 1 please. And Detroit vs. Chicago Thanksgiving day would be swell too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I didn't answer my own question earlier, but I'd like to see the Pats open up at the Panthers. I'd prefer to be on the road, not sure why. Ravens @ Bears would be a fun opener, would be happy to see that.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Clay Matthews got paid. 5 yrs 66 million


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

49ers vs Flacons. Dat revenge game.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So Eric Fisher was actually a good friend of mine in high school before I moved out of Michigan. He was dumb as rocks. I used to help him out in numerous classes, could hardly write complete sentences. Was a really cool/nice guy though. 

He was also this tall lanky, awkward guy. I moved away about 6 years ago. I CANNOT believe his transformation nor can I believe he is gonna be a top 5 pick, arguably #1


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> Chicago home opener against the Ravens in week 1 please. And Detroit vs. Chicago Thanksgiving day would be swell too.


AID you want to go 0-1 already?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I want the Chicago season to start sooner. Then I can say they have the best record in the NFL when they win the very first game of the season. :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Falcons press conference has GM Dimitroff basically saying that the Falcons will be trading picks this year, either up or down, and that they will be aggressive. My prediction: Atlanta trades up to 5 to pick up Dee Milliner or they move to around 20 to pick up Eifert.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Opening game is officially Ravens @ Broncos.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Bears Schedule: *Home*

*Bengals*
*Vikings*
Steelers (SNF)
Lions
*Saints*
*Giants* (TNF)
Redskins
BYE
Packers (MNF)
*Lions*
*Ravens*
Rams
Vikings
*Cowboys* (MNF)
Browns
Eagles
*Packers*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

There's some big time matchups in the early weeks:

*Week 1*

TNF - Ravens @ Broncos
Falcons @ Saints
Packers @ 49ers
SNF - Giants @ Cowboys

*Week 2*

TNF - Jets @ Patriots
Redskins @ Packers
Broncos @ Giants
SNF - 49ers @ Seahawks


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Aww man. The Chargers are winning the Super Bowl this year guys. Might as well change the thread title to Rivers>Flacco>GOAT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Philip Rivers to make a speech about how's elite within the coming weeks...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Redskins have a bunch of Primetime games. I love it. Respect. :rg3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

first five weeks of the 49ers schedule will be tough. Packers,Colts, Seahawks, Texans. Plus rams are gonna be improved.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Ugh @ Packers/Lions Thanksgiving. Could've at least been the Bears. Pretty sure it's 4 of 7 now they've played the pack (with the others being AFC teams).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So schedule is out. Still pissed Pats didn't do eveything to keep Wes Welker but im def going to a game this year. My cousin is actually planning on going to the Pats at Falcons game and said he'd pay for the hotel but I really wanna experience Gillette Stadium. A Jets game should be fun to attend.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Skins have 5 Prime Time games.

*1. 9/09: PHI- MNF, 7:10ET*
2. 9/15: at GB- 1ET
3. 9/22: DET- 1ET
4. 9.29: at OAK- 4:25ET
5. BYE
*6. 10/13: at DAL- SNF, 8:30ET*
7. 10/20: CHI- 1ET
8. 10/27: at DEN- 4:25ET
9. 11/03: SD- 1ET
*10. 11/07: at MIN- TNF, 8:25ET*
11. 11/17: at PHI- 1ET
*12. 11/25: SF- MNF, 8:40ET*
*13. 12/01: NYG- SNF, 8:30ET*
14. 12/08: KC- 1ET
15. 12/15: at ATL- 1ET
16. 12/22: DAL- 1ET
17. 12/29: at NYG- 1ET

WSH can be in contention for another division title this year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Philip Rivers to make a speech about how's elite within the coming weeks...





Aid180 said:


> Aww man. The Chargers are winning the Super Bowl this year guys. Might as well change the thread title to Rivers>Flacco>GOAT


MrMister hasn't changed the thread title yet? I'm disappointed. It's the year of the Chargers man. They are playing the Eagles in the Eagles' home opener, and the team playing that game the last four years has won the Super Bowl.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks have 4 prime time games! bama


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dallas has 4 prime time games  History also tells us (past two years) this is subject to change to 5 or even 6 in week 16/17 :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

BUT DALLAS IS IRRELEVANT.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ll-finds-cowboys-to-be-nfls-most-popular-team


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

no one cares if they're popular; they're a shit team. unk2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They're still in primetime UDFK. FOUR TIMES. Tons of people care.

And how much more popular would they be if they were actually good? LOL


Too bad DH isn't here anymore. He'd take the bait.


Ok just looked at the Cowboys' schedule. GIANTS first game again. Stop this. Our arch rival is WASHINGTON, and now that they're good again, this is the rivalry that should be pushed. NYG was a nice holdover until the Skins got good again. The NFC East is really all about Cowboys v Redskins. The other two guys don't really matter as much.

Raiders on Thanksgiving. Weak. Should've been the Broncos or an NFC East opponent.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

How about my Bills vs Browns on Thursday Night Football.

Will pull ratings about as good as CM Punk's championship run. unk


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> They're still in primetime UDFK. FOUR TIMES. Tons of people care.
> 
> And how much more popular would they be if they were actually good? LOL
> 
> ...


At least you an enjoy your meal knowing that they would blow the Raiders out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Knowing Dallas, even the Raiders are not a certain win lol.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs are stating they've narrowed down their first pick down to 4 players. Wonder how much of a stretch this is to keep everyone guessing. I personally think they know who they want already.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Who are they kidding, we all know who they are picking. LEON SANDCASTLE! :sandcastle


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dat GOAT Sandcastle!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Loving the Halloween Game vs Cinci. Those are usually pretty epic.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> no one cares if they're popular; they're a shit team. unk2


Aren't the Lakers considered a popular team too? :harden


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Jets and Bucs look to be finalizing the Revis trade. The Bucs are giving Revis a physical. The trade is believed to be a 1st, 3rd, and 5th for Revis and Revis will get a new contract from Tampa. The Jets are likely giving the 5th pick to the Saints for Chris Ivory so Ivory can become the starting back in NY. 

Revis now gets Newton, Ryan, and Brees twice, will face Brady once again, and play Sanchez in week 1.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I wanted him to be a Patriot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Jets would gain the 13th overall pick in this trade. With rumors that teams like the Falcons want to move up, the Jets could potentially move back the 9th and/or the 13th pick for a good sum. If they play their cards just right, the Jets can have two first round picks in the 20s, three 2nd round picks, 2/3 third round picks, and three first round picks for the 2014 draft. That would be a hell of a good rebuilding chance if they do that. 

Likely, the Jets will keep both picks and not gain any extra picks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

about time the jets did the right thing


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



GOD said:


> about time the jets did the right thing


They still have time to fuck it up


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Who is rushing the passer in Tampa?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sad to see him go. The best Jet I've ever seen and probably the best ever. The best defensive player in the league when 100%, guy's a freak.

Should have gone to a contender, where he easily could have put a team over the top. Not that he cares, as long as he's paid.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Gerald McCoy seems to be the only good player.

Secondary should be great for Tampa Bay. Revis, Goldson, Barron and RONDE.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Freeman is still their QB. Might be 3rd best in the division since Panthers have a tough schedule.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 

Trade official: Darrelle Revis passed physical. Bucs send 1st in 2013 and conditional 4th in 2014 that could be 3rd to Jets. More on ESPNews


Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 

Darrelle Revis received a 6-yr deal from the Bucs that makes him highest paid DB in NFL history but includes NO guaranteed money. None.


Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 

Darrelle signed six-year, $96 million deal with Bucs. This year he will make $16 million. Makes $16 million each year. Ripped up old deal.




Jets get flexibility with the two 1st but the Bucs won this trade.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

ZERO guaranteed though. Could tear his knees up in training camp and get NADDA.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It's weird not having Revis on the Jets anymore, but it was the right move. Gives us flexibility to move around the draft this year, and he isn't worth $16 mill a year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Why you gotta be stealing players that I want Tampa,first goldson and now Revis. :hayden


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



> @ShooterMcGavin_: BREAKING: With Revis likely gone, the Jets are going to move Tebow to corner. They like his ability at keeping the ball away from receivers.


:yodawg


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I heard the Vikings are going to target a kicker and a punter.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Two fucking picks. Disgusting.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

If Revis plays well next season he is just going to holdout again, asking for guaranteed money.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Revis will get owned by Julio, Colston, White, Smitty etc.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

You forgot Dez


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I was just mentioning NFC South WRs. But yeah DEZ too.

What's the point of the best secondary if you can't get to the QB? They gonna get a ton of coverage sacks?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Unless Revis can somehow clone himself, I don't think Atlanta has to worry about him too much with White, Julio, Tony, Jackson, and potentially Etrz/Eifert if they draft a TE. Tampa has to hope that the rest of the team steps up.

As for the Jets, they were still a top ten defense last year without Revis for most of the season, so I think they'll be fine.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

McClain screwed up again. Ozzie gave him a chance, and its been like two weeks and he is already arrested. Good thing his contract isn't guaranteed.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*The Sports Lounge 11 April 22, 2013 
Blake Day 2013 NFL Mock Draft*

https://archive.org/details/TheSportsLounge11April222013BlakeDay2013NflMockDraft

- Blake Day joins Travis Kriens and gives The Sports Lounge his 2013 NFL Mock Draft, breaking down the first round.

0:00 - 25:05 Blake gives us his first ten picks of the 2013 NFL Draft
25:05 - 53:50 We look at picks 11-20 of the first round
53:50 - 1:41.00 Blake makes picks 20-32, looks early at the second round and sleepers late in the draft.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Newly signed Raven Rolando McClain was charged with disorderly conduct and resisting arrest following an incident in his hometown of Decatur, Ala.

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2013/4/22/4252178/rolando-mcclain-arrest-ravens-seeking-facts


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Vikings going to be a circus after drafting teo and honey badger


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LOL 

Fucking Browns. Their new owner is in deep shit with a class action lawsuit filed against him as well as being investigated by the FBI. Poor Cleveland.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Poor Cleveland. Sports just aren't their thing.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope the Vikings draft Teo. If he is going to slide then I fear he will get drafted by Ravens. I want Arthur Brown instead.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*Dolphins, Jags, and Vikings new unis.*




The Dolphins, and Vikings are cool. I especially like the retro look, with the matte finish on the helmets, with the Vikings. The Jaguars looks like an arena team uni.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fucking PUMPED for the draft, man. Hoping Lotulelei falls to #14, but I doubt it happens.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Im excited for the draft. At least for the first 2 days of it. Rumors of DALLAS trading DOWN. Can't fool me Jerrah, we know you'll be trying to trade up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

May as well change the Madden Cover vote to the Lions cover vote.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

- Join us for The Sports Lounge NFL Draft live chat on Thursday starting at 6:30 p.m.
http://www.coveritlive.com/index.ph...&task=siteviewaltcast&altcast_code=7f42d72944


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm excited for it, too. Especially considering I didn't get to experience it last year until the third round thanks to nothing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

hmm saw a mock dracft had the 49ers picking a TE to back up VD and replace Walker.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

So who's everyone's pick to go #1 to the Chiefs? Luke Joeckel and Eric Fisher seem like the best bets, though who knows the Chiefs could spring a surprise.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Willing to bet they stay smart and pick up Fisher. If they swing us a curve ball it'll be SHARRIF FLOYD


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Perfect Poster said:


> May as well change the Madden Cover vote to the Lions cover vote.







Barry barely beat Jerry Rice, but he still won. AP should be glad, the cover is still a bad luck for damn near everyone else 'cept Megatron. 

2:12 - Sanders face = lol

Should be a smiley up here.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Fun Fact: The Falcons have only drafted one pro bowler since 2006 (Quintorris Lopez "Julio" Jones), the worst in the league after the Raiders.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I swear if my Bills draft Nassib I'm gonna fpalm

Might as well change their helmets to the Syracuse orange & get it over with.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Joeckel is the safe pick since he played against SEC and Big 12 opponents.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

More talk about teams wanting to trade for Pats backup QB Ryan Mallett. Intriguing.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope Montee Ball gets picked up to Green Bay


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wonder if the Browns would be stupid enough to trade their 1st round pick for Ryan Mallett.

For a normal team I wouldn't think this is the case but for the Browns...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hearing rumors that Chicago will be taking a LB with the 20. Rather it not be Te'o to be honest. I won't be able to watch the draft live, but I'll post my reaction to the draft when I get back home late tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tavon Austin and Honey Badger plz.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm not even looking forward to this draft really, not even sure who i want at #1. Fisher i guess? lol


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Have been seeing Bjorn Werner mocked to us and I like it, files the hole quite well since Dumervil left. Should give us a great pass again next season.

Wouldn't mind us moving up but we don't really need to. We'll be super bowl contenders no matter who we draft since our offense is going to be GOAT. We need to focus on Defense in the draft though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Tavon Austin and Honey Badger plz.


You WANT Mathieu? LOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Low risk, high reward.

Not like I'm asking for him to be 1st or 2nd round pick.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Reports have it that if Teo is available at 20, Bears would take him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> Low risk, high reward.
> 
> Not like I'm asking for him to be 1st or 2nd round pick.


I agree if you can get him late, he's worth taking a chance on.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wouldn't mind taking a late pick on the HB. After you've patched up some of the bigger issues, though. I'm not sure he will drop so low. Some team is going to jump on him quicker than we think.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I would really really love Chicago to somehow end up drafting Jarvis Jones and Alec Ogletree. Will that happen? Not a chance. But the idea of a linebacking group of Briggs, Ogletree, and Jones is awesome. :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Which one will you guys be watching? ESPN or NFL Network? I'm thinking ESPN for tonight, then maybe flip b/w the two on Friday, and NFL on Saturday because I trust Mayock more on the late round guys than Kiper and McShay.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Aid180 said:


> I would really really love Chicago to somehow end up drafting Jarvis Jones and Alec Ogletree. Will that happen? Not a chance. But the idea of a linebacking group of Briggs, Ogletree, and Jones is awesome. :mark:


The Dawgs are stacked this year on the defensive end in the draft. Wouldn't mind getting a few of those boys.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Word going round is Jets are targeting Tavon Austin.

:mark:

PLZ GOD


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

And who's gonna throw to Tavon?

:bron2


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Really hope Warmack drops to Dallas and Jerrah is smart enough to pick him up


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Buffalo should draft Tavon at 8. Spiller and Jackson in the backfield with Johnson and Tavon line up opposite sides is a good starting block for offense. They should just suck with Kolb this coming season and draft Manziel.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I hope the Giants don't take Werner. Not sold on him at all. Would much rather Carradine. (would REALLY love to trade back and get more picks, but won't happen knowing Reese)



Perfect Poster said:


> Which one will you guys be watching? ESPN or NFL Network? I'm thinking ESPN for tonight, then maybe flip b/w the two on Friday, and NFL on Saturday because I trust Mayock more on the late round guys than Kiper and McShay.


I'll be doing the same. Mayock is the best


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Notorious said:


> And who's gonna throw to Tavon?
> 
> :bron2


Testaverde, obviously.

Dat long ball.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Buffalo should draft Tavon at 8. Spiller and Jackson in the backfield with Johnson and Tavon line up opposite sides is a good starting block for offense. They should just suck with Kolb this coming season and draft Manziel.


If that happens I might be excited for the first time in over a decade to be a Bills fan. :lol


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

- The Sports Lounge NFL draft live chat is LIVE. Come join and talk some draft on what should be a wild night. http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

ESPN better not spoil the fucking picks this year.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Someone wake me up when Buffalo is on the clock so I can see them mess up their franchise for another 5 years. Watching the draft as a Patriots fan is always fun, because the Jets, Dolphins and Bills usually find away to fuck everything up.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jmacz said:


> Someone wake me up when Buffalo is on the clock so I can see them mess up their franchise for another 5 years. Watching the draft as a Patriots fan is always fun, because the Jets, Dolphins and Bills usually find away to fuck everything up.


ONE day, the Bills will rise again.

I may be a senile old man by that time, but it will happen.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Emerald Flow said:


> ONE day, the Bills will rise again.
> 
> I may be a senile old man by that time, but it will happen.


I really hope so, the Patriots have to fall one day, and I'd much rather see the Bills winning than the Jet's or Dolphins. I've always kind of had a soft spot for the Bills even though I'm a Pats fan. No team should lose 3 Super Bowls in a row, and then be stuck in a division with Bill Belichick and Tom Brady for the next 2 decades after that. That's not fair.


I'll laugh if they draft another RB though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Eric Fisher! :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jmacz said:


> I really hope so, the Patriots have to fall one day, and I'd much rather see the Bills winning than the Jet's or Dolphins. I've always kind of had a soft spot for the Bills even though I'm a Pats fan. No team should lose 3 Super Bowls in a row, and then be stuck in a division with Bill Belichick and Tom Brady for the next 2 decades after that. That's not fair.
> 
> 
> I'll laugh if they draft another RB though.


Actually it was 4 ... ugh, God damn Cowboys.

Brady's gonna play until hes in his 40's like Favre cause at this rate he's got the 5-6 automatic wins every year. :lmao

Fisher to KC, good for him. Loved the This is Awesome quote from him, wait til you get that paycheck my man.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Emerald Flow said:


> Actually it was 4 ... ugh, God damn Cowboys.
> 
> Brady's gonna play until hes in his 40's like Favre cause at this rate he's got the 5-6 automatic wins every year. :lmao
> 
> Fisher to KC, good for him. Loved the This is Awesome quote from him, wait til you get that paycheck my man.



Idk why I thought it was 3. Top 2 went as just about everyone seemed to expect it, let's see if The Raiders stay whacky post Davis


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

This draft is full of swerves already and we're 3 picks in :russo


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Look at that, one member of the AFC East already fucking things up. 8-13 are going to be really fun.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Raiders are like Buffalo's slightly more educated but still completely retarded family member. :lmao


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Emerald Flow said:


> The Raiders are like Buffalo's slightly more educated but still completely retarded family member. :lmao



At least Buffalo drafts decent players every once in a while. They just don't know what the fuck to do with them once they get there. Besides Darren McFadden who was the last player that the Raiders drafted in the first that was any good? Nnamndi?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lane Johnson? Should picked someone for their horrible defense.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Jmacz said:


> At least Buffalo drafts decent players every once in a while. They just don't know what the fuck to do with them once they get there. Besides Darren McFadden who was the last player that the Raiders drafted in the first that was any good? Nnamndi?


That's what I always find funny, draft a guy like Sammy Morris - get rid of him, Patriots scooped him & he played amazing in his older years. Lynch is another example.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They made the right pick. Their OL has been terrible; it's the largest reason for Vick's failure last season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hopefully he lives up to his potential.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Thats two DE's now drafted quite a bit further then they were expected.

Ansah says he feels like LeBron James in Detroit...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

3 Tackles & 3 DE's

Intriguing


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh fuck me, eh well whatever.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lions first round pick wore broken 3d glasses to the draft lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

A fucking cornerback.

Shoot me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Raiders make a great trade...and then make a WTF pick. :no:

They were supposed to take Floyd at 3, they were lucky that he fell to 12. And they passed.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rumors were they were gonna take Hayden at 3 unless they traded out. Consider yourself lucky they got an extra pick before they took him :lmao:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

EJ Manuel ... OMG


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh man Buffalo c'mon I was rooting for you not to fuck up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Raiders make a great trade...and then make a WTF pick. :no:
> 
> They were supposed to take Floyd at 3, they were lucky that he fell to 12. And they passed.


Great trade? Buffalo got A LOT more for a later pick than Oakland did for #3. They got who they were aiming for and it's not a SUPER REACH, so I'm fine with it.

-----

A bit late, but SO FUCKING HAPPY with Carolina's pick. Star is who I've wanted (along w/ many Panthers fans) for a long time, and he fell to #14! PUMPED.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Here come the Niners


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

What'd Dallas get for that trade


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

31st pick in the draft and one of SF's 3rd round picks.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

damnit, why couldn't the Giants be the one they traded with :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

eh. Rams were stupid in the deal with the Bills. They gave up too much.

It was a great trade for the Raiders because they could have got the same player at 12 that they wanted at 3 (plus an extra pick). Or at least what everyone thought they wanted. Clearly, they wanted Hayden over Floyd the entire time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

good pick by the 49ers. Reid wasn't the best available player there, but he fills a need. We needed a replacement for Goldson, and now, we got one. Good move.

Plus, we got way too many picks anyway.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Floyd is still on the board.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

How in the fuck is Sharif Floyd there at 20!?

If the Bears don't take Floyd...:kenny


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Well who knows, EJ might be the real deal. I'll give it some time, at least they drafted a QB - unlike the past couple years were they've been attempting to convince me the answer was somewhere in the likes of Losman, Edwards & Fitzpatrick


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Im personally happy about the Dallas trade down. Glad Jerrah didnt throw us a curveball


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Floyd, Eifert, Ogletree there....

And the Bears take Kyle Long. WTF.

Bears have no interest in winning.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

well somebody has to protect Cutler but thats a massive reach. Bengals going to two TE like the Pats?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



> Ralph Vacchiano ‏@RVacchianoNYDN 18s
> Jerry Reese: "He was the highest guy on our board. You guys think I'm joking when I say that, but he was the highest guy on our board."


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Wouldn't say it's a massive reach. He's viewed as a 2nd round prospect. But yeah, 1st round isn't the place to be reaching for players. 

As for Chicago, I didn't expect them to get a LB. They signed DJ Williams and James Anderson, both of whom are damn good Linebackers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Sharif Floyd must have killed some hookers or something.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WWF said:


> *Wouldn't say it's a massive reach. He's viewed as a 2nd round prospect. But yeah, 1st round isn't the place to be reaching for players. *
> 
> As for Chicago, I didn't expect them to get a LB. They signed DJ Williams and James Anderson, both of whom are damn good Linebackers.


I don't know if this was for me or not but, yeah it's a silly pick when our defense is so terrible. Rhodes, Trufant, Carradine all on the board and you reach for Pugh!? Terrible


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I've always thought he was overrated, but man, didn't expect this. Very glad that Carolina took Star over him, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

There goes Floyd. 



abrown0718 said:


> I don't know if this was for me or not but, yeah it's a silly pick when our defense is so terrible. Rhodes, Trufant, Carradine all on the board and you reach for Pugh!? Terrible


Was referring to Sarcasm's post. My bad for not quoting.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Skns draft starts tomorrow.
2nd round pick # 51.
7 picks total.
1 in rounds 2,3,4,6,7.
2 in round 5.

Let's see who drops to the Skins.
Also, let's see if they make any deals.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jones was a good pick, it's time to delude myself into thinking he's the GOAT.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

JArvis Jones is a monster. He'll be good.

Vikings with a great first round. Love Floyd, like Rhodes. That defense got really good tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jarvis will be really good if his body can hold up. Dude's spine is all fucked up.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I know that, but I don't want to praise the pick too much and have him get injured like DeCastro. I hope Jones beats world and Woodley doesn't get injured or play mediocre.

Delusion requires that you ignore or forget facts like that, WWF. You only cite that when he doesn't fall to your team.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

And Belichick rapes the Vikings for more draft picks, still holding a grudge because Brad Childress stole Percy Harvin from him a few years ago :lol

And now, because Belichick is a douchebag, ESPN has to play a Boston Marathon segment during the Vikings pick. Kind of a shame a future Pat didn't get to share that moment with Andruzzi at the end.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

YES ELAM!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LMFAO @ Dallas


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LOL @ EJ Manuel. Good guy, not a good FSU QB.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WWF said:


> LMFAO @ Dallas


Agreed. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

They shouldn't have taken a center? Why not? Explain in three paragraph form please.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I can't give you 3 paragraphs lol but I like Costa. Outside his injuries he's a good center. They had also just resigned him to a 2 year extension as well. Problem is the guy they picked up was rated for the 3rd round. HUGE REACH


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wasn't serious. It's a questionable pick for sure. I don't like Costa at all, so if this guy is better, cool. If he's not...LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> I wasn't serious. It's a questionable pick for sure. I don't like Costa at all, so if this guy is better, cool. If he's not...LOLOLOLOLOLOL


If he's better than Costa than im all for it. He could have really waited till the 2nd round to snag him though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah most likely. They need a safety as well. Elam who went right after them was there. Bearded Badger could've been the next pick (not even sure when Dallas picks next though lol)


TRAVIS FREDERICK


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm fucking stoked that the Texans took Hopkins.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Have this strange feeling Pats will pick up Geno if hes available...Just seem like a Patriot type pick


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Armen Williams ‏@ArmenWilliams 2h
Uh, Travis Frederick said he was surprised Cowboys picked him because, "I thought I was a 2nd round offensive lineman." That kinda night.

Armen Williams ‏@ArmenWilliams 2h
Frederick: "I thought somewhere in the second round would be more of a fit for me. I truly didn't expect this."


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Damn, Chris Johnson has to be thrilled. My Titans will have one of the best O-Lines in the league. Hopefully tomorrow they can get someone like Cyprien, Teo, Mathieu, or Rambo to get that D on track.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dallas should've picked Cyprien and then get Barrett Jones in the 3rd.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Gotta love the Pats milking the Vikings for extra picks. In a deep draft like this it should be very beneficial if we play our cards right. For me, the most interesting pick last night was probably EJ Manuel to the Bills. Smith, Nassib, Barkley must be pretty ticked off. Hey, if Mallett goes to the Browns aswell, maybe that Bills/Browns game on Week 3 TNF will be worth watching!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Pats do this every year. Draft poorly/average and Belichick gets hailed as an innovative genius. 

Jets should just draft Matt Barkley already so I can get this inevitable serial killing over and done with.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Yeah, that's true. We've had a few duds over the years, but some successes too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Having slept (briefly) on it, I'm not quite as seething as I was last night, but I'm still baffled by our complete disregard for offense. Anyone looking a reason why this unit is historically bad and the running joke of the entire league should look no further than the fact that since Mark Sanchez was drafted - 5 first rounders - All on defense. What a terrible way to build around a QB, as terrible as he may be anyways it's inexcusable. 

Horrible draft for offense anyways. We pick the worst fucking years to suck.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Am extremely satisfied with taking Kenny Vaccaro at 15. Gives us a lot of leverage via the cap and flexibility in our scheme if we decide to keep Roman Harper. If we don't, we can let Harper and his $7 million/year hit the road, use that money to sign Jimmy Graham, or keep Harper, renegotiate his contract, and move him to linebacker because he is better closer to the line anyway. Also might move Malcolm Jenkins back to CB, let Isa Abdul Quddus take over FS, and let Jabari Greer go.

In essence, we finally have a safety that can cover and have the possibility of revamping our entire secondary with one pick. I'm psyched.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I wanted the Colts to take Rhodes. :bron3

fucking the Rams are going to be a powerhouse soon.

edit: :lmao @ all the picks Vikings traded to the Pats for one pick. That's crazy stupid, even though they had a good first round haul.


can someone tell me something about this Bjoern Werner guy so I don't feel as upset as I do right now as I really wanted the Rhodes guy. Having two solid man to man corners would have been HUGE for the Colts and their pass rush.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

After reading Jason Garrets response to drafting Travis Frederick it makes a little more sense. Apparently he's got a ton of experience working as a Guard as well. So that soothes me a lot more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Vikings got 2 players who shouldn't have been there and their and a lot of people's #1 WR (LOL TAVON AUSTIN)









I guess you could say


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rhodes was projected to go to the Colts? OMG HE FELL ONE EXTRA SPOT. unk2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

#1 CB, #1 WR, and a top DT, good enough. 3 top 29 players. Still have 5 more picks, not like we traded the hole draft to flip a late 2nd to a late 1st. We got our Harvin replacement.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Rams were already 4-1-1 in the West last year and they just got better. My bold prediction is that the Rams win the NFC West. As for Chicago's pick, I hate it. Wanted Eifert at that spot or a trade back.

As for my thoughts on the rest of the draft: FUCK THE VIKINGS. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

More than a few people thought the Rams were going to draft Austin and Patterson, we had to make the move.

Also, the Vikings need a TE who has a P last name, ponder, peterson, patterson


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Rams are the sexy pick...but they will fail to win the division. 

One. Sam Bradford. 

Two. 49ers got better too during the offseason and still have 12 picks left. 

Assuming health, 49ers are still top dog. Possibly in the entire nfl. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seahawks still exist guys. Why are we even bringing the Rams into the conversation right now? Remember they lost Steven Jackson.

Mikey does SF have anyone that can cover Percy Harvin? Or are you just hoping he's injured next season?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Harvin's going to be too high to even play


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

lol @ suggesting you got your Harvin replacement. He's one of, if not the most versatile receivers in the league with the way he plays so to suggest he's so easily replaced is laughable. You guys traded a second, third, fourth, and another pick for the 29th pick, that's just laughable. I'm sure you guys could have gotten your guy in the second round and traded less to acquire a pick there too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

We got the top players in the draft at 3 positions, that's good enough for me. We need talent, not depth. We got depth.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Seahawks still exist guys. Why are we even bringing the Rams into the conversation right now? Remember they lost Steven Jackson.
> 
> Mikey does SF have anyone that can cover Percy Harvin? Or are you just hoping he's injured next season?


Do they need someone to? Harvin isnt going to win the division for them. 

Do the Seahawks have someone who can out coach Harbaugh? :lelbron

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

SF got their ass kicked by Seattle last season.

Yeah they need someone to cover Harvin. Of course a WR isn't going to win you a division. But Harvin on a team with a good QB, solid O line, and a good RB (stellar defense too). You're delusional if you're blowing off Seattle.

I mean Beast Mode went off with a bad WR corps last season. Harvin makes everything harder to defend.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Seattle has a good D, but I think their offense is lacking. I don't buy Wilson, Lynch is getting old (I do like Turbin a lot), Rice is laughably overrated, Harvin will play half a season at best (MIGRAINES)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

But you buy Kaepernick cause he went to Nevada? Yeah we need to see back to back good seasons from both. The only rookie I believe in from last season is LUCK. Griffin too, but he's coming off a major knee injury.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Kaepernick took his team to the Super Bowl, Wilson couldn't


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Who is blowing off Seattle? 

But San Fran is the team that won the division the past two years, and went to the nfc title game and super bowl. 

and it is not like the 49ers are an old team trending downward. 

seattle might be the second best team in the nfc. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LOL, Wilson is all kinds of legit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cool Mikey. Just making sure you're not overlooking the most obvious roadblock in the way of SF.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Kaepernick took his team to the Super Bowl, Wilson couldn't


Stop with the ESPN bullshit.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> Seahawks still exist guys. Why are we even bringing the Rams into the conversation right now? Remember they lost Steven Jackson.
> 
> Mikey does SF have anyone that can cover Percy Harvin? Or are you just hoping he's injured next season?


My point is, I don't think this is a two team race in the West. I think St. Louis is just as capable now that they fixed the line a little bit, added a WR that hopefully stays healthy, and added a good tackler on defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It's just odd to say Rams will win the West when two clearly superior teams exist in that division. It's like saying the Browns will win the AFC North.

Rams might challenge for a Wild Card. Maybe. They aren't winning the West though over SF or Seattle.

edit: But you did say BOLD PREDICTION, so it's ok. It's gonna be a wrong bold prediction.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The beauty in Colin is this his third year. a year you see QBs make a leap typically. 

With the super rookies from last year, you wonder about a sophomore slump. 

i am such a huge fan of drafting a rookie qb and sitting for a year. i think there is an advantage to sitting and watching. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Did someone say Lynch is old? He is younger than Adrian Peterson, not saying he has the body of AP though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LEL, I just saw that Bradford is only a few days younger than Kaepernick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Vikings got 2 players who shouldn't have been there and their and a lot of people's #1 WR (LOL TAVON AUSTIN)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 players who shouldn't have been there? I'll give you Floyd, but Rhodes wasn't a projected high draft pick. Dude is a late 1st/early 2nd, he went right where he should've.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Rodgers new contract is 5 years $110 million with $40 million the first year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Cordelle Patterson will probably be a bust. Just sayin'. Still love the other two picks.

Sounds like the 49ers will take Margus Hunt. 6'8, 277 pounds. 4.6 40. 38 reps @ 225.

Crazy athlete. 

But since he didn't go in the top 5, there is a catch. Dude has shit footwork, and has only played football for a few years. 

If he can be coached up, it will be a tremendous pick. Of course, the 49ers could go elsewhere, as well.

edit: Well earned for Rodgers. Deserves to be the highest paid player in the league.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

PHINS WIT DAT STEAL.

The Raiders still got their man too.



tommo010 said:


>


bwahahahaha.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Aaron Rodgers is getting 40 million this season. The Astros entire payroll is 27 million. Both have same shot at winning World Series.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jets talking about moving up. 

Could move to the Niners 34th overall pick. more picks for the 49ers!


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chargers take TEO. Finally they'll stfu about him already.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Oh God, the Jets will be a clusterfuck.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LOL have fun with manti san diego LOL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jets drafting Geno Smith :lmao


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The madness in JETS LAND LOLOLOL


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Geno to Jets lol.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Chargers take TEO. Finally they'll stfu about him already.


As we speak, ESPN is building a facility in San Diego. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

49ers already have 4 picks in round 3 for next year. :mark:

Dynasty.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Decent cover for Justin Smith.

A bit cautious about the ACL, but McShay had him in the first round before the injury...so that's a plus.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Robert Woods dad looks just like Bun B


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jets need to go on hardknocks again.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Geno to Jets lol.


What are his chances of starting?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*










:mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Very good pick for Arizona and Mathieu. If anyone can keep Mathieu straight, it's his best friend and now fellow Arizona CB Patrick Peterson.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

high risk high reward with honey badger.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Like the Arthur Brown pick


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

agreed. Brown is a solid pick, should be a good pro.

49ers really going after their pass rush. They finna hurt QBs next year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Dallas goes C, TE (lolwut), WR (ok jerry is trollin), and S.

Probably could've gone Elam, then Frederick. :jerreh


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Im not sure on the TE spot either. Hannah has a little more upside than the guy we picked up. The WR slot i kind of understand. We probably would of been better off keeping our 18 spot and picking up Sharrif Floyd. Or like you had mentioned, picking up Elam at 31 then Frederick.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Texans have had a great draft IMO.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



kobra860 said:


> What are his chances of starting?


well his competition is Sanchez,Garrard,Tebow,Mcelroy(?) so not bad if he doesn't stink it up in the preseason or training camp.


----------



## xboxps2gba (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

GO EAGLES!!


----------



## xboxps2gba (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

LANE JOHNSON!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

It's hilarious that people laugh at the Jets for picking a 1st round prospect in the 2nd round. That's a very good pick, and paves the way for us to boot Sanchez and Tebow out the fucking door. We'd have been a joke had we stuck with them and we're a joke for replacing them. Idzik really couldn't win. 

I like it. There's no huge investment getting him at 39. Start him and if he comes good build around him, if he doesn't replace him with the high pick we should have with a better QB class to choose from.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'd quit weed too if I had this instead


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Quite surprised Geno didn't go in the first round, living here in West Virginia most were also quite shocked. Pretty cool to see that Tavon Austin and Steadman Bailey will both be playing for the Rams though. 

Being a Michigan fan however I am excited to see where Roy Roundtree and Denard Robinson will go even though they probably won't do much in the NFL obviously. Pretty crazy to see that boy from CMU go #1, pretty cool considering I'm thinking about going there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Getting Barkley in the fourth round is pretty low risk and high reward, but nothing ever works out for the Eagles.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Very pleased with Philly`s draft, it really looks like they`ve gone with a bpa philosophy. I should add that it only takes about 10 seconds of highlights or reading up on a player for my homerism to kick in and decide that every pick they make is a steal.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Redskins draft is over.
Their 7 picks are:

2 (51): David Amerson, CB - NC State
3 (85): Jordan Reed, TE - Florida
4 (119): Phillip Thomas, S - Fresno State
5 (153): Chris Thompson, RB - Florida State
5 (162): Brandon Jenkins, OLB - Florida State
6 (191): Bacarri Rambo, S - Georgia
7 (228): Jawan Jamison, RB - Rutgers

I don't follow College Football much, but this seems to be a pretty good draft.
The 3 DB's will be an immediate upgrade.
Amerson lead the Nation in INT's for 2011, Thomas & Rambo were #1 & 2 last year.
Hope they can do the same in the NFL, Skins need more Turnovers.
Jenkins could be a replacement for L. Alexander.
Reed, Thompson, & Jamison could compete for a backup spot or a Practice Squad spot. 

Now it's time to wait & see which UDFA's will be signed.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

^ all busts and if not their knees will explode. Probably.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

With the Eagles drafting Barkley, where does that leave Nick Foles? He's got potential so could see a team taking a chance on him.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The final pick in the 2013 Draft is, 
IND selects Justice Cunningham, TE - South Carolina.


Wonder which UDFA's the Skins will look at?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

New thread title should be PASS THE BLOUNT



> RT @bryansamudio[Reno news] Hearing that former Nevada tight end @zachsudfeld is headed to the Patriots


Good get, good blocker and hands, his issue is every Pats TEs issue, staying healthy.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Not a bad draft for the Ravens. Didn't get the WR I like though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Tha Masta said:


> Redskins draft is over.
> Their 7 picks are:
> 
> 2 (51): David Amerson, CB - NC State
> ...


Why draft 2 more RBs? Overall this was a decent draft. I've heard a lot of good things about Jordan Reed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Brandon Jenkins, assuming he's healthy, will be fantastic. The only reason he fell was due to injury, and deservedly so. I know first hand how great players can fall from 1st round picks to late-rounders due to injury, as is the case with Greg Hardy. Dude was a 1st round lock for 2009, elected to stay, and injuries caused him to fall in the next year's draft. Carolina got him in the 6th, and after showing flashes in '10 and '11, he really came into his own last season, with 61 tackles, 11 sacks, and 2 FF. If Jenkins can come back from his injuries, he can certainly follow up what Hardy has done.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I think the Patriots are determined to acquire every Rutgers defensive player that came out this year. They have now signed UDFA DB Brandon Jones. 

I personally loved the Pats draft, besides the two annual Belichick loves the school more than the prospect picks. Collins is going to be a beast if he's coachable. He's the best athlete this defense has seen since Willie McGinist, and I'd say Collins is better athlete. Dobson and Boyce were me second and third favorite receivers in the draft so I couldn't be more excited. Dobson will be a perfect #1 target in their system, great hands, 4.4 speed, solid vertical, knows how to run routes. He's going to be very good. And Boyce is a straight burner with 4.3 speed, he's the perfect compliment to Dobson and Amendola.

Can't wait for football.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Had no clue t he niners got Lattimore, that is a bit surprising since we already got gore,Hunter,James but could be a real steal. Low risk and possibly a high reward.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm not really sure how I liked the Chiefs draft. We did a lot in Free Agency so I don't think the draft was a real necessity to us.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Giants draft = :favre


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Vikings draft = :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> With the Eagles drafting Barkley, where does that leave Nick Foles? He's got potential so could see a team taking a chance on him.


The Eagles said they plan on taking every1 they have at qb into training camp so take that for what its worth. I could see them releasing Dixon at camp and letting Foles and Barkley develop behind Vick for a year and then battle it out for the starting spot in a year, barring some huge Vick resurgence.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Datone setter (Y)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Chiefs picked up Tyler Bray. He's a project QB but he might develop into a starter down the line


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

TEBOW is gone from the jets. Who did Timmy piss off in the front office/staff? they treated him like garbage entire season and then release him as soon right after there is pretty much no chance of him signing elsewhere when they could have released him the day the new league year started. Now I don't think they guy is a good qb at all, but imo he deserved to be treated better than he was.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Agreed. Jets treated him like shit. Everyone knew he wasn't gonna be there this year, so why do him like this SMH. At least now he can go where he wants...well, to whoever will give him a shot.






He should learn it


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WOOLCUNT said:


> TEBOW is gone from the jets. Who did Timmy piss off in the front office/staff? they treated him like garbage entire season and then release him as soon right after there is pretty much no chance of him signing elsewhere when they could have released him the day the new league year started. Now I don't think they guy is a good qb at all, but imo he deserved to be treated better than he was.


Jets brought him in for the publicity. In the process, they further ruined Sanchez's confidence and basically created a media circus that ruined their season.

I don't know what other team will take a chance with Tebow since he probably wants to be a starter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Long time, the Jags have been the only team mentioned.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

The Jags were mentioned a few months back, but I believe their owner then decided against it. Not looking good for Tebow.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Jaguars should go for it. They've already lowered their expectations for Gabbert and bringing in Tebow would help sell tickets.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Lot of speculation the Pats might take a flyer. Belichick apparently likes him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Tebow will end up in the CFL. Pretty much a certainty at this point. Probably play there for a few years then find a way to work his way back. Or maybe he'll join the National Bobsleigh Team.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Won't happen cause the Bills drafted EJ but I've been saying it for a few years. Buffalo should pick him up, run his offense & see what happens. What's the worst that can occur?
*
We don't make the playoffs?* _Been 13 years & counting, it's not stopping anytime soon._
*We get the #1 Pick?* _Good, we always finish around the 5-10 range._
*He gets hurt from his style of play?* _Who cares, we give wins away anyways._
*We make the playoffs?* _Unlikely, but at this point it's possible._
*Tebow becomes the man?* _Hey, why not?_

So yeah, pick him up & run the spread with Spiller. Fuck do I care anymore, we haven't had a legit QB since Bledsoe, throwing another dart at the wall is no different.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I'm so happy right now. Winds are changing. Good things happening.

Jets in 2014. Lock it up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Even though it's early days, now that the draft is done where does everyone see their team doing this season?

After the schedule release I had the Pats going 11-5. That would more than likely win the division, but probably not enough for a bye. We'll then probably win in the wild card round before bowing out in the divisional round. The cue all the media saying it was all down to Welker leaving. (Which it very well could be. Who knows?)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

7-9 or 8-8 of course

I actually hope for 4-12, or at least a really bad start. I'm not sure I can take another season of Garrett. Three more years of Romo has to happen unfortunately. I mean I want him to succeed, but it's just not likely to happen.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Redskins 11-5 or 10-6.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Colts are going 13-3. BOOK IT.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Vikings 16-0, haven't even looked at the schedule.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Red Viper said:


> Colts are going 13-3. BOOK IT.


Yeah I think the Colts are going to be right up there in the AFC. Broncos to be #1 seed but wouldn't be surprised to see the Colts at #2.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I only said that as that's what PEYTON did in his second season. Which means Luck will only do better...FOURTEEN WINS AND TWO LOSSES.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

I won't be surprised if the Colts are really good too, but what's up with the closers...er...I mean the defense?


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

*The Sports Lounge 12 April 29th, 2012*
http://archive.org/details/TheSportsLounge12April29th2012

0:00 - 24:00 Drue, Marcus and Travis talk about the 2013 NFL Draft, who the Vikings picked, and the new uniforms of the Vikings, Dolphins and Jaguars.
24:00 - 58:30 MLB talk with the Twins over .500, the Red Sox with the best record in the the league and NBA/NHL Playoffs.
58:30 - 1:28.50 Reaction to the media coverage of the Boston Marathon and George Jones


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*

Hope we ride or die with Geno from the off.

Probably end up with a top 5 pick. And if we have a full season to evaluate Geno we can decide whether or not we want to persist with him. Not using a 1st on him means we're not tied to him like we were Sanchez. If there's a good QB propsect at the top of next years draft we can pull the trigger. Keep drafting QB's until you get one. 

Our defense should be good though. Need another safety but we're younger and more athletic across the board. That should win us a few games, our defensive line will be immense.

Never fucking know in this league. Any team can make the playoffs. Any one of them.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants 8-8 or 9-7, as usual. Thanks Reese :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



MrMister said:


> I won't be surprised if the Colts are really good too, but what's up with the closers...er...I mean the defense?


the defense is still pretty awful. We basically used our first round pick to replace Freeney which means we're just replacing something that was one of our only strengths on defense before which means it really didn't improve much. We did draft some OLine and signed two as well so that should help save Luck's life, but our defense is still really suspect, especially our secondary coverage, which is why I wanted fucking RHODES but of course we didn't get him.

I also don't think we're going to be GREAT or anything, we just have a really easy schedule and our offense should improve from last year where it was pretty solid in winning games so I can hope we win more. Tbh, I was kind of upset last year that we didn't steal the division from the Texans when we had a chance, but I honestly don't see Texans being the top team in the division for too long. Texans should be done in 2 years or 3 years top where Foster would be regressing quite a bit and Johnson would be gone or a shell.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You guys still think the Ravens will finish 4-12?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol when did anyone say they would finish 4-12? That's ridiculous. At BEST they're probably a 3-13 team.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Red Viper said:


> lol when did anyone say they would finish 4-12? That's ridiculous. At BEST they're probably a 3-13 team.


:lmao I dont expect much from them either this season.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens will at least make it back to the AFC Championship if not another SB. Flacco won the SB with the 17th ranked D, Elam and Brown will play better then Ray and Ed did last year (age caught up to them).. Then you throw in Dumervil (elite pass rusher to pair with Suggs), Chris Canty, Marcus Spears, and Brandon Williams to anchor the interior DL. Rolando McClain is a great compliment to Artur Brown as the two 3-4 ILB's. Add Huff on the back end, you get back Lardarius Webb (Top 5 cb, didn't even play in their playoff run), that's a top 10, if not top 5 D. The Ravens and 49ers are still the best 2 teams in football whether people want to admit it or not. GB, SEA, ATL, NE, DEN, HOU are the only other teams I would even put in the mix.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

oh pryme tyme, you crack me up. :lmao

the simple fact you think replacing Lewis and Reed is as simple as replacing their skill set shows you're not very aware of what it takes for a team to maintain that high level of play. Every team in the league has talent, not every team in the league is capable of winning.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Ravens will at least make it back to the AFC Championship if not another SB.


lol. That's not happening. The Bengals are only getting better and the Ravens don't have the same leadership on defense. Ravens won't even win their division.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Cam+Cameron


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Under Cam Cameron Flacco's stats are better then Drew Brees' while Cameron was his OC in SD. Ask any Charger fan whether the problem was Brees or Cam Cameron. For the past 4 years Flacco has thrown for 3,500 yds+, something Brees only did once under Cameron. Brees first year without Cam Cameron as the OC he threw for nearly 1000 more yds. Flacco has already been great with new OC Jim Caldwell who has taken the training wheels off and let Flacco make the big calls (Like his audible to a pass on 3rd and 1 in the SB that he converted). After firing Cam Cameron Flacco's yds per game, td's per game, yds per play, completeion percentage, QBR, and TD-INT ratio all improved drastically. During his playoff run he threw 11 TD's and ZERO Int's tying Joe Montana's record. 

You realize the Ravens had the 17th ranked defense last year right? You realize they played most of the season without top 5 CB Lardarius Webb right? You realize the Ravens won the SB with scrubs like Kemoautu and Cody anchoring their DL right? They got Chris Canty, Marcus Spears, and Brandon Williams now. You realize RL played the whole playoffs with one arm and was a complete liability in coverage right? They got Arthur Brown who has the speed and quick feet to cover over the middle, an instant improvement in coverage. His NFL comparison is Navorro Bowman, he was the best ILB in the draft, just got wrongly labeled "undersized" (Just like Ray Lewis, Bowman, and London Fletcher who were the same size coming out of college). Ed Reed had more missed tackles last year then Michael Huff does in his whole career. Reed's labrum is a major issue and he can't wrap up anymore. Huff is a sure tackler who can cover and Elam brings Pollard's big hit ability only he is faster, better in coverage, and a more sure tackler. Dumervil is an upgrade over Paul Kruger for less money. In fact the Ravens signed Dumervil, Huff, Canty, Spears all for less money then the Browns paid just for Paul Kruger.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I got the Texans going 12-4 again. 10-6 is the absolute worst case. Either way, they are winning the AFC South.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Even though it's early days, now that the draft is done where does everyone see their team doing this season?
> 
> After the schedule release I had the Pats going 11-5. That would more than likely win the division, but probably not enough for a bye. We'll then probably win in the wild card round before bowing out in the divisional round. The cue all the media saying it was all down to Welker leaving. (Which it very well could be. Who knows?)


I'm of the opinion that the Patriots won't miss Welker that much.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Marcus Spears isn't good (pretty mediocre in Dallas). The Ravens got to the Super Bowl on the wings of a busted coverage Hail Mary. It was incredibly unlikely that they complete that pass.

They did. Good for them for capitalizing on what was essentially an extremely lucky play and going on to win the Super Bowl. Flacco's TD/INT ratio in the playoffs was fucking awesome though. This is indisputable. I was singing praises in this thread after that went down. It's incredibly hard to do (throwing no INTs in the playoffs).

They also converted a 4th and 29 against the Chargers earlier in the year. If they don't convert that, they lose that game. I don't think they make the playoffs if they lose that game. Now it's hard to say that because they might have won another game they lost after that one, but the Ravens benefited from some unlikely plays that help extend their season.

I also like what the Ravens did with their defense. I'm gonna assume Dumervil is a huge signing. Who replaces Boldin and Birk though? Who replaces their leadership? Who replaces Reed and Lewis's leadership? Morale in football is more important than in any other sport. The Ravens win the AFC North again I think, but that's more because I don't really trust any other team in that division save Pittsburgh, but their off season was bad. It certainly wasn't as good as Baltimore's.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WOOLCUNT said:


> I'm of the opinion that the Patriots won't miss Welker that much.


If Gronk or Hernandez both go down, especially early. We could be in a lot of trouble, who knows if Amendola/Dobson/Boyce will be able to have a good grip on the playbook by week 1.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jacksonville Jaguars wide receiver Justin Blackmon suspended first 4 games of the NFL season for failing the wellness policy.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Will be :lmao come Playoff time and the Saints are white fucking hot steamrolling everyone in their path.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm ready for that Skins/Broncos Super Bowl.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Marcus Spears isn't good (pretty mediocre in Dallas). The Ravens got to the Super Bowl on the wings of a busted coverage Hail Mary. It was incredibly unlikely that they complete that pass.
> 
> *He's better then Kemautu and Cody by a mile. But the guys on the interior DL that the Ravens are exited about are Chris Canty and Brandon Williams. Luck is a part of the game btw, ask the 2007 Giants, the 2001 Pats, and about 30 more SB winning teams that got a lucky break along the way, winners make their own breaks! Big upgrades overall for the front 7 from the SB winning team (Ranked 17th in the NFL last year). One of the best, if not the best 3-4 DL rotation in the NFL. Ngata, Canty, Spears, Brandon Williams, Art Jones, Pernell McPhee, Cody.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm ready for the first ever 16-0 vs 16-0 conference title game, Vikes vs Niners baby :mark:


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seahawks 14-2 :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



WOOLCUNT said:


> I'm of the opinion that the Patriots won't miss Welker that much.


I'm of the opinion that the Patriots will trounce the ultra competitive AFC East once again, how do they keep doing it? :side:

But yeah, how will my Bills do?

2-14, #1 Pick in 2014 :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Emerald Flow said:


> I'm of the opinion that the Patriots will trounce the ultra competitive AFC East once again, how do they keep doing it? :side:
> 
> But yeah, how will my Bills do?
> 
> 2-14, #1 Pick in 2014 :mark:


Excited about drafting EJ? I think you'll do better than 2-14.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bengals are taking the North, not Baltimore.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I love the way Draft's work, worst team gets the number one pick, that way you get some excitement every year even if your team blows.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MetalX said:


> Bengals are taking the North, not Baltimore.


Why? The Ravens have made the playoffs for the past 5 years, no other team in the NFL has done that. They are the epitome of consistency right now in the AFC, played in 3 of the last 5 AFC Championships. The Ravens took their 17th ranked D from last season and totally re-vamp the front 7, basically get 2 1st round picks with Elam and Arthur Brown.. and you want me to actually buy the Bengals who were playing Tyrod Taylor in week 17 as the division favorites after the Ravens win a damn SB and still improve the defense? Child please.

Side Note: 49ers and Seahawks will play down to the wire for the division crown imo. Should be fun games to watch. I'm a big Russell Wilson fan, Kap is a beast too though and I gotta say the 49ers have the edge in the NFC period this year

_Robin Van Persie_


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bengals will be a sleeper team. They'll be better than the Ravens this year. I'd almost guarantee it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They could make some noise in the playoffs too as long as they avoid the Texans.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll guarantee you're both dead wrong. :lelbron But sure hope on board that Bengals bandwagon that comes around every other year or so which always leads to destination disappointment. 

The Ravens thrive on being the underdog so I'd say being low-balled the same year you win the super bowl is a dream come true for them. All the offseason talk of Joe not deserving his contract and sabotaging his team's chances is gonna fuel the inner fire underneath his cool exterior, and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> The Bengals will be a sleeper team. They'll be better than the Ravens this year. I'd almost guarantee it.


This sounds familiar. Maybe not from you but I'm pretty sure a few said the same thing last season. Marvin Lewis 0-4 in the playoffs as the coach.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL Offseason: DRAFT TODAY (and all through the weekend)*



Emerald Flow said:


> I'm of the opinion that the Patriots will trounce the ultra competitive AFC East once again, how do they keep doing it? :side:
> 
> But yeah, how will my Bills do?
> 
> 2-14, #1 Pick in 2014 :mark:


Don't be so down on your Bills. EJ Manuel is actually a solid QB prospect, just needs to improve his decision making, he has all the tools. I think the Bills go 6-10 and Manuel throws a lot of picks in his rookie year but shows flashes of whjat he potentially could be down the road for the Bills. CJ Spiller will also have a big year, dude won me so much money in Fantasy last year lol. Hope he stays healthy this year and we less and less of Fred Jackson being featured in the old "RB by committee" set up they got going.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> The Bengals will be a sleeper team. They'll be better than the Ravens this year. I'd almost guarantee it.


Why is every Redskins fan seething with jealousy about the Ravens? (I'm from the area, it's damn true, especially since the SB). That Bengals stuff is just hyperbole, sometimes I think people are trying convince THEMSELVES that the Ravens still aren't the best team in the AFC. People said the same thing last year about the Bengals, they are complete pretenders every year, Marvin Lewis couldn't win a playoff game to save his life. Can't wait until the season starts and so many people have to eat crow on this. Sorry my eyes are wide open, so many people got their rose colored glasses on where teams they don't like suddenly aren't good anymore. 

I hate the Pats but I'm not gonna sit here and say "Dolphins are a sleeper team! They'll be better then the Pats this year!" Just because it makes me feel better. Dolphins are a good team, but the Pats are CLEARLY the favorites. Bengals are also a good team but the Ravens are CLEARLY the favorites.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Why is every Redskins fan seething with jealousy about the Ravens? (I'm from the area, it's damn true, especially since the SB). That Bengals stuff is just hyperbole, sometimes I think people are trying convince THEMSELVES that the Ravens still aren't the best team in the AFC. People said the same thing last year lmao.. Can't wait until the season starts and so many people have to realize they were doing mental gymnastics to convince themselves the Ravens fell off. Sorry my eyes are wide open, so many people got their rose colored glasses on where teams they don't like suddenly aren't good anymore. I hate the Pats and I'm not gonna sit here and say "Dolphins are a sleeper team! They'll be better then the Pats this year!" Just because it makes me feel better. Dolphins are a good team, but the Pats are CLEARLY the favorites. Bengals are also a good team but the Ravens are CLEARLY the favorites.


lol. Jealous? I'm indifferent to the Ravens. However the Ravens fans are far more open about their disdain for the Redskins than vice versa. I went to college in Baltimore and every time I wore my Redskins stuff I always heard something from Ravens fans. 

On paper, the Ravens don't look as strong as last year and they barely got past the Broncos. We'll see when the season starts if I'm wrong and they win the Divison and go deep in the playoffs.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> lol. Jealous? I'm indifferent to the Ravens. However the Ravens fans are far more open about their disdain for the Redskins than vice versa. I went to college in Baltimore and every time I wore my Redskins stuff I always heard something from Ravens fans.
> 
> On paper, the Ravens don't look as strong as last year and they barely got past the Broncos. We'll see when the season starts if I'm wrong and they win the Divison and go deep in the playoffs.


How do they not look better then last year? 

1. No more Cam Cameron, Ravens offense and Falcco were excellent for their games under Jim Caldwell at the very end of the year. Now Caldwell's had an offseason to actually modify the PB as he pleases and still called great games even with Cam cameron's PB last year.

2. They won the SB with the 17t ranked D. They have put together a top 10 or better defense this offseason.

3. Ray Lewis hasn't been able to cover over the middle effectively since breaking his toe in 2009. Arthur Brown is a great coverage LB and even had to cover guys like Tavon Austin last year in the slot and Brown only gave up 1 catch and defended multiple! You won't see any quicker or more agile route runners then Tavon Austin even in the NFL. Brown is a Navorro Bowman clone and the perfect guy to take over for Ray from a production stand point and even a leadership stand point down the road.

4. Flacco is playing the best football of his career under new OC Jim Caldwell. Flacco has never missed the playoffs, he's won a playoff game EVERY YEAR of his career, he beat Brady and Manning on the road in the same postseason and won a SB against the 49ers who are the most talented team in football (Again with the 17th ranked D mind you). He's never missed a game in the NFL, what more can you ask of a franchise QB? Should have the biggest year of his career now that he has a real OC.

5. DL is drastically improved. Ravens won the SB with scrub Terrance Cody and Kemoautu starting. The interior DL was a weak link for Baltimore last year. The Ravens turn around and add Chris Canty, Marcus Spears, and Brandon Williams. Williams is the first true NT the Ravens have had since Kelly Gregg and allows Ngata to play 3-4 DE more and not get pigeon holed into playing NT.

6. Lardarius Webb returns! Dude was playing at a Top 5 level before he got injured last year. Again they managed to win the SB without their best CB who they will have back this year.

7. Elvis Dumervil. He had 17 sacks his last time playing 3-4 OLB. He's been playing out of scheme in Denver for 2 seasons now and has still been very productive. His DC during his 17 sack season is now the Ravens LB coach who he's close with. Which ties right in with my next point!

8. Terrell Suggs, played the 2nd half of the season last year at way less then 100% health. He's had the whole offseason to heal and if he's anywhere close to his 2011 DPOY form he'll be hell rushing the passer paired with Dumervil and the new DL additions.

9. Both Ravens safties are improved. Ed Reed missed more tackles last year then Michael Huff has in his whole 7 year career as a starter. Reed's previously torn labrum is why he can't wrap up anymore and has resorted to going for big hits late in his career. Huff is a sure tackler who can wrap up and has the athleticism and vision to be effective in coverage on the back end. An overall improvement from current day Ed Reed. Elam is also an improvement over Pollard. like Reed, Pollard also couldn't wrap up and missed a bunch of tackles but that's from poor technique, not an injury. Pollard was a huge liability in coverage and always getting caught saying "My bad" after blown coverages became a theme throughout the year. Elam is the best tackling safety in this years draft class but he's more importantly a big improvement in coverage ability over Pollard.

10. The young wr's no one is talking about. Tommy Streeter 6'5, 4.3 40 yd time, was IR'd last year for an ankle injury. The coaches are high on him. Deonte Thompson, another Florida wr cut from the same cloth as his former teammate Percy Harvin. Much like Harvin, Thompson has elite speed and big play ability. He shined in the pre-season/training camp last year but just wasn't quiet ready for a starting role with boldin in the slot. With that spot opened up these young wr's will actually get a chance to prove how good they are and why the Ravens didn't even feel the need to take a wr in the first 4 round this year


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

On paper, everything might look good but you have to see the chemistry on the field and other intangibles to see if that will lead to the desired results.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> On paper, everything might look good but you have to see the chemistry on the field and other intangibles to see if that will lead to the desired results.


The same could be said for every team in the NFL, you said the Bengals will be better and I still don't see any reason why that would be the case. The Ravens are the defending champs and have improved from last year, no team is a sure thing but they are the division favorites by far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Ravens gonna go 16-0 and repeat as SB champs.

Flacco gonna have 6,000 passing yards, 59 TD passes


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> The Ravens gonna go 16-0 and repeat as SB champs.
> 
> Flacco gonna have 6,000 passing yards, 59 TD passes


lol. Realistically. 12-4, AFC Championship Game or SB

Flacco has 4,200 passing yds, 28 TD's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> I'll guarantee you're both dead wrong. :lelbron But sure hope on board that Bengals bandwagon that comes around every other year or so which always leads to destination disappointment.
> 
> The Ravens thrive on being the underdog so I'd say being low-balled the same year you win the super bowl is a dream come true for them. All the offseason talk of Joe not deserving his contract and sabotaging his team's chances is gonna fuel the inner fire underneath his cool exterior, and I can't wait to see it.


I'm leaning this way too right now. Yeah I joke about Flacco (I've praised him too), but I really do like him as a QB. John Harbaugh can obviously coach too, and HC can't be overstated in the NFL.

Rice still in his prime too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens probably will win the AFC North.

lolsteelers
lolbrowns

Bengals can never seem to step up and win the division.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> The Ravens gonna go 16-0 and repeat as SB champs.
> 
> Flacco gonna have 6,000 passing yards, 59 TD passes


I will cut my left hand off and send it to the mail if all of those things come true.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lol any1 notice the "drama" at Philly`s camp, Colt Anderson tweeted that Vick beat Shady in a 40 yard dash and Shady is claiming he cheated. Either way the thought of a healthy and motivated Vick :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

he probably won't be healthy for long though. hasn't he only played one full season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He had four full seasons in ATL but ya in Philly he's been banged up. In his defense though the o-line has been terrible(especially last year when every starter was injured at some point) and Reid never stopped passing the ball . Hopefully that changes with an improved o-line and a more run oriented offense.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Even at his best, Vick wasn't a great pocket passer. He'll have to get better in the pocket especially since he's at a point in his career where he's more vulnerable to injury.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ehh, I wouldn't say that, in Philly when healthy he's been very good outta the pocket and had a 2 season run with great passing numbers, last year was definitely not good though. They have all the offensive pieces for him to have a bounce back year. It's the off season and the nfc east looks wide open so I'm optimistic.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ed Reed had hip surgery and will miss all of OTA's and Mini Camps. Reed is one of my favorite players of all time but this is exactly why Ozzie couldn't give him the big money he wanted. His body is beat to hell and then some.. injuries may be a theme of Reed's Houston campaign. Safe to say his better days are behind him and lifting that Lombardi Trophy was the pinnacle of his career. He's still got the Football IQ to be effective but I don't know if his body is willing to take the punishment of a 16 game NFL season at this point and he's played more like 18 games a year for the past 5 years. I would have to guess at this rate this will be Reed's final NFL season. He'll play even if he's hurt though and I've always admired his toughness and determination to be on the field with his teammates.

I see Houston regressing this year, Luck has a big year and the Colts take back the Division. Matt Schaub is what's holding the Texans back, they got exposed by the Pats twice when they shut down Arian Foster, Schaub didn't have an answer. I think they nab a wildcard at 10-6, win their wild card game and get bounced in the Divisional Round for the 3rd consecutive year. Andrew Luck will already be better then Matt Schaub by a mile in his 2nd year, that's what sways the AFC South for me in 2013.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bad news Pats fans: Rob Gronkowski needs a fourth surgery on left forearm. Longer its delayed, more likely he'll miss the season opener.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This will be the Texans last year as AFC South Champs, IMO. ESPN and other media said it was their year to own the division since 2008, though it never happened until Peyton's neck died in 2011.

The Colts defense looks much improved on paper, even with giving 16 million to a scrub like Erik Walden. Still vomiting about most of the signings. I see another wildcard berth, with a real chance to reclaim the division in 2014.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Bad news Pats fans: Rob Gronkowski needs a fourth surgery on left forearm. Longer its delayed, more likely he'll miss the season opener.


This really has got out of hand quickly, at the end of last season it seemed as if Gronk would make a full, speedy recovery and be ready to go for this season. A fourth surgery is just ridiculous. Hernandez will need to step up big time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gronk will be out of football in around three years.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> This really has got out of hand quickly, at the end of last season it seemed as if Gronk would make a full, speedy recovery and be ready to go for this season. A fourth surgery is just ridiculous. Hernandez will need to step up big time.


inb4 hernadez gets hurt. Brady will have his work cut out for him if he loses both of them on top of not having Welker anymore.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol yeah Hernandez is hardly reliable health wise either. Or Amendola. :lol Brady will just have to make stars out of new guys Dobson and Boyce.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Which is sad cause Gronk is such a beast too.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's okay. The Pats could probably go 8-8 and still win the division. Not that they'll go 8-8.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> It's okay. The Pats could probably go 8-8 and still win the division. Not that they'll go 8-8.


The Pats could go 7-9 & win the division. :lmao

That game in 2011 where my Bills finally beat them 38-35, Brady threw 5 INTs & they *only* lost by 3. For Christ's sake, the Pats have the division locked up til 2020 - play the backups & they'd still win the division.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I told notorious, I TOLD HIM. :hayden3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NostradamUDFK


Ronde Barber retired. 16 seasons in the NFL is no joke. Borderline Hall of Famer and obviously one of the best Buccaneers of all time.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...os-fake-girlfriend-makes-maxims-hot-100-list/

:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You didn't say shit.

All you said was the Pats offense won't be as great as they were last season if GRONK & Hernandez can't stay healthy and there being no Welker which is pretty much stating the obvious.

As long as we have one of GRONK & Hernandez, we'll be fine. Which was shown last season considering the Pats had the #1 offense with GRONK & Hernandez playing like three games together. Jake Ballard is a starting caliber TE that will do fine filling in short term for either one and the Pats drafted some nice young receivers to go along with Amendola & Edelman. The running game will be just as good, if not better than it was last season.

And GRONK doesn't deserve to get the injury prone title tbh. In his 3 seasons (including playoff games), he's missed a total of 6 games. Missing 6 games out of 54 does not equal injury prone. And his forearm injury is the reason for his 6 missed games.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dan Snyder: "We will never change our name. You can use CAPS." :lmao

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9259866/daniel-snyder-says-washington-redskins-never-change-team-name


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> NostradamUDFK
> 
> 
> Ronde Barber retired. 16 seasons in the NFL is no joke. Borderline Hall of Famer and obviously one of the best Buccaneers of all time.


Ronde was my boy!
I'm very proud he was a Buc his whole career.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ex-Lions WR Titus Young was arrested and charged with burglary, assaulting a police officer, and resisting arrest Friday night in San Clemente, CA.
That's three arrests in less than a week for Young, who appears to be trying to keep pace with ex-Oregon CB Cliff Harris. Young is still stewing in jail after the arrest. He reportedly broke into a home, and then tried fighting the officers. Young was arrested twice in a 15-hour period last Sunday for drunk driving and then trying to steal his impounded car from a towing company's lot. He won't be seeing an NFL field anytime soon.
Source: Detroit News May 12 - 1:46 PM


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> You didn't say shit.
> 
> All you said was the Pats offense won't be as great as they were last season if GRONK & Hernandez can't stay healthy and there being no Welker which is pretty much stating the obvious.
> 
> ...



I said there's a good chance that one of them, if not both, will get injured this season because of their past injury problems and that leaves the Pats with little support that Brady already knows and trusts.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

he can trust aaron dobson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm pretty high on Dobson. I think he can shine with Brady.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cowboys 2014 champs.


:romo2


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Buddy Nix isn't the GM of Buffalo anymore :yes

New head coach, New GM & we actually drafted a possible starting QB.

I might have to make the fatal mistake of actually being optimistic, last time I did that Buffalo was 5-2 & finished 7-9.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



jerichosjacket said:


> ^


:clap:lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...s-agrees-to-contract-with-philadelphia-eagles


> Felix Jones was a popular man last week,.taking three free-agent visits. This week he's found a home.
> 
> The former.Cowboys.running back reached agreement on a one-year deal with the.Philadelphia Eagles, NFL.com's Albert Breer reported Tuesday morning. ESPN first reported the deal.
> 
> ...


Suprised by this signing, Philly is pretty set in the backfield and while i know Felix has struggled lately i would have thought he would go somewhere he could challenge for a starting spot. I could definitely see him taking over the return duties though, so hopefully he shines in that role.


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

New Vikings stadium unveiled. I'm way pumped for this! You jelly?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kinda looks like a super sized badass evangelical church


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

New stadium looks amazing

@Felix Jones, LOL. Battling for a 3rd string spot. Right where he needs to be.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


> New stadium looks amazing
> 
> @Felix Jones, LOL. Battling for a 3rd string spot. Right where he needs to be.


He could be helpful in the return game as long as he can hold on to the ball. Why didn't Dallas bring him back? Who's Demarco`s backup?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Making it look more like VALHALLA would've been better.:side:

Really dig the interior. The exterior looks like shit.


LOLOL Jerreh says he wants :romo to have input on offensive game planning. He wants him to be more like STAUBACH. :lmao

Oh man we're so fucked.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

3M Field going to be ICED OUT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

David Garrard is leaving the Jets. Says his knee isn't holding up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rolondo McClain retires at age 23.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^ He and Titus Young should form a group. Dumb ****** Inc.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



jerichosjacket said:


> ^


That's an old one, man, come on.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> That's an old one, man, come on.


Still funny though. :cliff1


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Joe Webb is now a full time receiver now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He had been. He was a QB in HS, UAB converted him to WR, then converted him to QB like his Sr season. He was drafted as an ATH, not a QB, the Vikings tried him out at WR, converted him to QB, then back to WR, then back to QB, and now back to WR. Anyone wonder why he "sucks" so much? How much was Brad Smith jerked around position wise? Randel El?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Doug Free finally took a pay cut. About time. Defiantly wasn't worth 7 mil/season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

is notorious still in denial about Gronk being injury prone? :lmao

fourth surgery coming up. GRONK.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The real question is _could_ Mark Sanchez complete a paper bag sandwich to Steve Smith? These are questions that need answers.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gronk now apparently has chronic back pain. It's getting pretty ridiculous now. 

I think Notorious made the point that Gronk has only ever missed 6 games in his NFL career (don't quote me on that though) and that's not enough missed games to be considered 'injury-prone'. I wouldn't have called him that at the end of the season, but with all these surgeries piling up it's going to take a toll on him and there's a chance he'll come back playing before he's fully fit, which would only lead to more injuries down the line. Hopefully after all the surgeries he's back to his best quickly but I'm not expecting a huge season from him this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Zack Suddfeld going to fill in admirable for Gronk, someone nicknamed Sudsy will go over great in Pats country.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> is notorious still in denial about Gronk being injury prone? :lmao
> 
> fourth surgery coming up. GRONK.


He's dealing with a lot of injury issues right now, yes. But my main point was that up until this offseason GRONK had been relatively healthy through his three year career.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Freeney signs with the Chargers


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Freeney signs with the Chargers


I'm not shocked that all the contenders passed him up (Everyone thought DEN wanted him for a minute because of Peyton was "texting with him").. Dude got exposed bad against the run. Last year I saw a bunch of plays where Freeney was spinning away from the tackle to get a pass rush going and he opened up a huge hole for the RB. Just too much of a liability against the run to be a 3 down player, why pay all that money for a 3rd down pass rushing specialist? A lot of GM's had the same thought.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I haven't watched him that hard but that does make sense to why he took so long to get picked up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm not shocked that all the contenders passed him up (Everyone thought DEN wanted him for a minute because of Peyton was "texting with him").. Dude got exposed bad against the run. Last year I saw a bunch of plays where Freeney was spinning away from the tackle to get a pass rush going and he opened up a huge hole for the RB. Just too much of a liability against the run to be a 3 down player, why pay all that money for a 3rd down pass rushing specialist? A lot of GM's had the same thought.


um, that's because he's a defensive end made linebacker. He was getting owned by the run as he was never intended to stop the run, he was just an elite pass rusher turned linebacker when the Colts switched their scheme from 4-3 to 3-4. He wasn't fit for 3-4 and that's why we let him go, he's still one of my favorite players of all time though.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chip Kelly teaching Vick how to carry a football.



> Legend has it that at Vince Lombardi's first team meeting with the Green Bay Packers, the new coach held up a ball and told his team, "This is a football." Many coaches since have pulled similar stunts to start a new season. It's a way of emphasizing fundamentals by starting with the basics.
> And it seems very silly because, as we know, by the time players get to the pros they know all the fundamentals in and out, right? Not so fast.
> Michael Vick, the 32-year-old starting quarterback of the Philadelphia Eagles, has played 10 seasons in the NFL, played two seasons at Virginia Tech, started three years for his high school team and probably played youth football for many years before that. And throughout those thousands of practices and hundreds of games, Vick says nobody taught him how to properly carry a football.
> It is absolutely mind-blowing that Vick didn't know the correct way to carry a football before new Eagles coach Chip Kelly pulled him aside at a recent practice and taught him, but that's what he told PhillyMag.com:
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...10-nfl-veteran-had-taught-chip-163607560.html


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Next he needs to send Vick some KAEPERNICK tapes, and teach him how to avoid hits outside the pocket.

Also, Luck vs KAPERNICK


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ole :romo had some minor back surgery today as well. Missing about 3 weeks of OTAs

http://www.dallascowboys.com/news/a...ter-Much/e16f3c34-e498-469c-bce8-5ee817c34619


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao Vick. please stay an Eagle for a long time.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

For those that may care, Vegas has released the win total over/unders for the 2013 NFL Season

http://www.cbssports.com/general/bl...ases-highly-anticipated-nfl-season-win-totals



> ARIZONA CARDINALS
> 
> Over 5.5 (+130)
> Under 5.5 (-150)
> ...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Worried about Gronk. He can potentially have a HoF career but if he is truly injury prone he might just be around for a couple years which is sad. Hopefully the Te Party stay healthy because without Welker I don't know how their offense will click. Still upset they couldn't keep Wes


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



SoupBro said:


> Worried about Gronk. He can potentially have a HoF career but if he is truly injury prone he might just be around for a couple years which is sad. Hopefully the Te Party stay healthy because without Welker I don't know how their offense will click. Still upset they couldn't keep Wes


Since the surgery went well everything's looking a bit more rosy now, seems there's a good chance Gronk will be fit for training camp and more importantly the start of the season. That wasn't looking as likely before the surgery. He's still only missed a handful of games in his NFL career. I think this season will be the one that truly defines whether he is 'injury prone' or not.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Charles Woodson offically a Raider


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I want to look forward to this coming season in the NFL. I feel more positive about it than I have at any point of being a fan of the Bengals. But that's really not saying a lot, though. The whole season is going to hinge on whether or not QB Andy Dalton can start hitting his receivers in stride. If he can't get that figured out, it's going to be another year of getting knocked out of the playoffs early.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Charles Woodson offically a Raider


Not a Raider fan but it will be cool to see him back in the Silver and Black to end his career where it started.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Forthy Niners going to be the first team to play a home game in the Super Bowl?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

That's some shit news about Crabtree. 

Not sure he plays this year now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Crabtree tears his achilles :curry2


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Mikey Damage said:


> That's some shit news about Crabtree.
> 
> Not sure he plays this year now.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Suggs had the same injury last year right around the same time and made it back for the second half of the season , so he should be able to make it back at some point.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*Suggs doesn't have to do what Crabtree would have to do though... with jumping and sprinting and cutting... totally different.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Even if he can come back this season, he most likely won't be that effective. This is a serious injury and he's had problems with his feet in the past.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Suggs doesn't have to do what Crabtree would have to do though... with jumping and sprinting and cutting... totally different.*


Basically

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Spicoli said:


> Crabtree tears his achilles


:rose2


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ya I guess, I mean 3-4 olb`s definitely have to sprint but they're not making any where near the same type of hard cuts so you have a point. I`d still bet if the niners make the playoffs that Crabtree is there . 8 months isn't unrealistic for recovery time.

Edit: Just read that Demaryus Thomas had the same injury and was back in 6 months.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

49ers will definitely still make the playoffs. They did get Boldin who's a good insurance policy for now. Although he can't get separation like Crabtree anymore Boldin still has that rare sense of professionalism and an aggressive mentality that let's him still be productive despite not having ideal speed or agility. The Seahawks should press them for the Division though and the loser of that race will surely get a Wildcard. Could we see a little Sophomore slump from Kaepernick though after DC's have a chance to really dissect the Pistol sets SF runs this offseason? The defense should carry them far again this year and although losing Crabtree and guys like Delanie Walker will hurt Kaepernick's confidence a little, they still have an outstanding OL and the run game will be relied upon to grind out points and wear down defenses. Kaep will make big plays with his feet but he won't be passing for 300+ yds every week like some people seem to believe, under 4000 yds on the season imo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sophomore slump? Last year was the sophomore slump.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

C-Kap doesn't slump. He waits.

Don't worry 49er fans. AJ Jenkins will step up out of nowhere, and dominant.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Uhrlacher retires. I know he was hoping to get a good deal somewhere, but obviously no one was going to pay him the money that he thought he was worth at his age and with his body. At least this way he goes out with a shred of dignity. I guarantee if he tried to drag his broken body through another year, we'd be saying he stayed too long. I know the Vikings and the Broncos were interested, but not beyond next season. He was looking for at least two years but wasn't getting it. 

Goodell apparently is moving the draft to May next year because of the unavailability of RCMH. Why couldn't you have the draft in another locale in NYC? For example, the World's Most Famous Arena. Why couldn't they also possibly move the draft to other cities? Dallas or Chicago, for example? Hell, the NFL is so gung-ho about getting a team back in Los Angeles (even though the majority of the city doesn't give a shit about pro football), put the draft at the Staples Center one year.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

10 Reasons why Dallas will win the NFC East. (Its rather lengthy so I'd prefer not to quote the whole article.)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-will-win-nfc-east-after-productive-offseason


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Unless the nfl has changed to a schedule that doesnt include november and december i see no reason to take that article seriously.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> :rose2


We need a Sherman "u mad bro?" smiley......LOL But in all seriousness I hope that he's okay because I dont want the 49ers to have any excuse when we smash them this year :barkley



jerichosjacket said:


> Unless the nfl has changed to a schedule that doesnt include november and december i see no reason to take that article seriously.


:romo


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

RG3 states he'll be good to go week 1.

Will he last all 17 games? I think not.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Depends on if he changes up his running style. Kaepernick only gets hit on sacks, he rarely gets hit on the run.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I expect the Rams and Browns to make the playoffs this year, all solid teams that have been steadily getting better and filling holes. I also expect the Saints to make the Wild Card this year, I'd take them to win the Division but Atlanta is still brimming with talent.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


> RG3 states he'll be good to go week 1.
> 
> Will he last all 17 games? I think not.


His problem is he takes a lot of shots trying to get more yards when he should just slide.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Depends on if he changes up his running style. Kaepernick only gets hit on sacks, he rarely gets hit on the run.


RGIII isn't a pussy like Kaep. Then again it's extremely stupid not to slide when running near NGATA.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I expect the Rams and Browns to make the playoffs this year, all solid teams that have been steadily getting better and filling holes. I also expect the Saints to make the Wild Card this year, I'd take them to win the Division but Atlanta is still brimming with talent.


So you expect Seahawks or Niners to miss the playoffs?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> RGIII isn't a pussy like Kaep. Then again it's extremely stupid not to slide when running near NGATA.


It's confidence. What's the point of diving for 2 more yards when you'll just get that and more next play? :kaep


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> So you expect Seahawks or Niners to miss the playoffs?


It's highly possible that a 10-6 team could miss the playoffs in the NFC again this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seahawks are the most likely to falter between the two. They had some close games and a TOUCHCEPTION last season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seahawks are more likely to have half of their starters suspended for adderall and PEDs. Bruce Irvin has already been caught.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I expect the Rams and Browns to make the playoffs this year, all solid teams that have been steadily getting better and filling holes. I also expect the Saints to make the Wild Card this year, I'd take them to win the Division but Atlanta is still brimming with talent.


The Rams? They never really impressed me. Bradford isn't that good either.



Aid180 said:


> Seahawks are more likely to have half of their starters suspended for adderall and PEDs. Bruce Irvin has already been caught.


Sherman should have been suspended last year. Hate that guy.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Only Irvin is suspended and he is situational pass rusher. I expect Wilson to put up better numbers than before since he was held back by playcalling for about 1/3 of last season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The 49ers have also been ridiculously lucky with their injury problems in their 2 years under Harbaugh. Without Crabtree (who was a huge weapon with Kap at QB) who's gonna step up for the offense?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Only Irvin is suspended and he is situational pass rusher. I expect Wilson to put up better numbers than before since he was held back by playcalling for about 1/3 of last season.











The Seattle Seahawks lead the NFL in suspensions for performance-enhancing drugs since Pete Carroll became coach in 2010, research by ESPN Stats & Information shows. 

http://espn.go.com/blog/nfcwest/post/_/id/100145/seahawks-lead-in-ped-bans-under-carroll


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I've seen that and one more over Broncos and Giants, not that big of a difference.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Has no one mentioned the retirement of Brian Urlacher? Yeah, he retired. Hall of Fame next stop.

What's this about Gronk needing back surgery? Speaking of retirement...

ALSO

I've read that Crabtree's tear of his Achilles is a lot worse than what happened to Suggs. So not only does Crabtree play a more demanding position on the legs/feet/ankles, he has a much worse injury.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> The Seattle Seahawks lead the NFL in suspensions for performance-enhancing drugs since Pete Carroll became coach in 2010, research by ESPN Stats & Information shows.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/nfcwest/post/_/id/100145/seahawks-lead-in-ped-bans-under-carroll


And this is after cheating at USC to build a national powerhouse. I can't wait for the follow up to his best selling book "Win Forever"


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Haven't a couple other seahawks been busted this year?


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Loving the Seahawk hate guys! Gonna make hoisting the Lombardi Trophy that much more enjoyable to watch! And Irvin right now has been the only one to get hit with the Adderall.....But thats okay.....We still have Clemons and Avril! ositivity


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gonna be that much sweater when the Niners win the title without ever beating Seattle :troll


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Gonna be that much *sweater* when the Niners win the title without ever beating Seattle :troll












Hope it's not too sweaty when Chicago wins it all this year. :troll


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I expect the Rams and Browns to make the playoffs this year, all solid teams that have been steadily getting better and filling holes. I also expect the Saints to make the Wild Card this year, I'd take them to win the Division but Atlanta is still brimming with talent.


And the Saints aren't brimming with talent as well? Keep in mind that since 2006 New Orleans has flat out dominated Atlanta to the tune of an 11-3 head to head record. Atlanta squeaked by a lot of teams last year and if history is any indicator, no team wins the division two years in a row.

I'll be here after we serve up a 40 burger to Atlanta on opening weekend. 

"WE'RE BAAAACK!"


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I know HEADWOUND has won the title Aid, but that doesn't mean you can have delusions of Cutler ever not throwing picks and doing the same.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eli didn't even win titles in the years he threw a ton of picks iirc. in the years in between the titles i'm pretty sure he did. I don't think that Cutler is qb you can win a title with though.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Glass Shatters said:


> And the Saints aren't brimming with talent as well? Keep in mind that since 2006 New Orleans has flat out dominated Atlanta to the tune of an 11-3 head to head record. Atlanta squeaked by a lot of teams last year and if history is any indicator, no team wins the division two years in a row.
> 
> I'll be here after we serve up a 40 burger to Atlanta on opening weekend.
> 
> "WE'RE BAAAACK!"


I like the Saints this year! I think they are going to come back and do a great job with the return of Sean Peyton.....Now I dont know if they'll get off to a quick start or anything but me personally i could see them hitting there stride midway through the season til the end getting a WC and possibly knockin off Atlanta *I'd have no problem with that* Either way, The NFC is the conference to watch this year! *Cough* Like Always *Cough* :tom


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yep, AFC is nothing threat wise beyond NE. Baltimore was castrated, Denver has another year older Peyton, and Houston has LOL Shaub.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Yep, AFC is nothing threat wise beyond NE. Baltimore was castrated, Denver has *another year older Peyton*, and Houston has LOL Shaub.


Another year Peyton is still better than LOLShaub by miles. eyton

#CountOnPeyton


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jay Z already under investigation for breaking the "runner rule"

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...igning-jay-z-roc-nation-agency-133525207.html


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Glass Shatters said:


> And the Saints aren't brimming with talent as well? Keep in mind that since 2006 New Orleans has flat out dominated Atlanta to the tune of an 11-3 head to head record. Atlanta squeaked by a lot of teams last year and if history is any indicator, no team wins the division two years in a row.
> 
> I'll be here after we serve up a 40 burger to Atlanta on opening weekend.
> 
> "WE'RE BAAAACK!"


inb4 Atlanta scores 41.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Mike Adamle is going to talking about Urlacher's career ..I just threw up in my mouth a little bit


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Another year Peyton is still better than LOLShaub by miles. eyton
> 
> #CountOnPeyton


I'd take Peyton thats another year older over Shaub anyday of the week and twice on sunday :jt7


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anybody will take Peyton.
Schaub is in that Cutler territory :jaydamn


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Ring General Daniels said:


> Anybody will take Peyton.
> Schaub is in that Cutler territory :jaydamn


But to be fair, they both underperform in the playoffs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> But to be fair, they both underperform in the playoffs.


That's true, but I'd take Schaub over Cutler any day, really think Cutler is overrated.

I'd rather keep Josh Freeman over him & I'm getting pretty sick of Freeman to be honest.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Ring General Daniels said:


> That's true, but I'd take Schaub over Cutler any day, really think Cutler is overrated.
> 
> I'd rather keep Josh Freeman over him & I'm getting pretty sick of Freeman to be honest.


lol. Freeman?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah Freeman, Cutler is a QB I'd never want.

Also very excited the Bucs signed Jonathan Banks the other day.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










Cutler don't give a shit 'bout your opinions.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


>


......and then he fumbles his baby.......LOL :yodawg


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Arian Foster carted off at Texans OTA. Just a sprain though so I'm assuming he's fine.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...er-carted-off-practice-field-with-calf-strain


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Spicoli said:


> ......and then he fumbles his baby.......LOL :yodawg


Nah. He wouldn't do that. He'd just accidentally throw baby Cutler to DeAngelo Hall... 4 times. :side:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Nah. He wouldn't do that. He'd just accidentally throw baby Cutler to DeAngelo Hall... 4 times. :side:


:romo3


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



jerichosjacket said:


> Arian Foster carted off at Texans OTA. Just a sprain though so I'm assuming he's fine.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...er-carted-off-practice-field-with-calf-strain



Can't wait for that twitter picture.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It was a calf strain , not a sprain too, so its nothing probably . Slow news day


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Nah. He wouldn't do that. He'd just accidentally throw baby Cutler to DeAngelo Hall... 4 times. :side:


:bron2


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm far from a Cutler fan but that Chicago OL has done him no favors.. I'll take Cutler over Schaub. Cutler will throw more picks in a season but it's the throws that Schaub DOESN'T make that hurt him most. It's like that old basketball proverb, "you miss 100% of the shots you never take". With Cutler I'm getting a guy that can make a wider variety of throws on the football field and he has the confidence to let it rip sometimes unlike Schaub. We saw what happened vs the Pats twice when Foster got shut down. Schaub goes into the feedle position and can't take the game over with his arm like all the top QB's can when the running game isn't clicking. The Texans would be better off with Cutler over Schaub if they could choose, because that's what it comes down to between those 2, what team they play for. Cutler could hand the ball off 30 times a game too if he had Schaub's role on the Texans with the best zone running scheme in football. Plus he'd actually make throws that Schaub can't and the offense wouldn't completely lock up if the running game can't get going. Not to mention he would also have a stable OL which he's never really had in Chicago.

No AFC contender fears the Texans in the playoffs as long as Schaub is the qb, but once they get a legit qb watch out! I think the Texans finally end the Matt Schaub experiment after they get bounced from the divisional round for the 3rd consecutive year in 2013. Even TJ freakin Yates could play Schaub's role when he went down, Schaub really is nothing special. Incredibly immobile on top of that, just a "meh" QB.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I actually agree with you on something.

That contract the Texans gave Schaub :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Schaub is terrible. Cutler also gets a lot of hate because he has the worst body language in the world. Cutler shouldn't be blamed nearly as much as he is. The line has been horrible, and Cutler has been sacked a lot of times. Some are his fault for holding the ball too long, but a lot of it was the coaches. Chicago had a bottom five O-line in 2011, so what does Lovie do? He promotes the O line coach to OC. That's like firing a manager at McDonalds because the fries suck and then promoting the fry cook to manager. It was asinine. Trestman is a QB guru, and has gotten some of the career bests out of the QBs he's coached. I think he'll help turn Cutler around this season.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gronk needs back surgery now too. I may be a Fins fan, but it's a shame to see such a young, talented player suffer all these injuries.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He injured his forearm and he injured his back.

He delayed surgery on his back so he could finish the season and him playing on his injured forearm just made it worse.

He was healthy throughout his career until last season when he suffered those two injuries. I'm not panicking like most people seem to be.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

that's because you're a HOMER. He's had like 4 or 5 surgeries, that isn't being healthy and he's had back surgery before so he hasn't been completely healthy throughout his career. There is a lot of reason to worry tbh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't have to be a homer. I'm just not gonna pretend like a guy who's played in 48 out of 54 games in his NFL career (89%) is a player that can't stay on the field like most of you trying to portray him as.

He dealt with injuries last year. It happens. But I'm not gonna jump to conclusions and give him a stamp of injury prone because of one season. Now if it carries over to this season and he misses a good number of games then I'll consider changing my take on it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOLGRONK, at least they have SUDSY as Hernandez insurance now.

ALSO:


> At about 8 p.m. Monday, Bieber allegedly drove his white Ferrari at freeway speeds in what is a 25 mph zone, Sheriff's spokesman Steve Whitmore said.
> 
> Johnson was outside with his 3-year-old daughter who was preparing to get into a small electric car when Bieber zoomed by. Johnson was upset and got into his Prius, following Bieber to his nearby home. As the garage door was closing, Johnson put out his arm and stopped it, telling Bieber he wanted to talk about his reckless driving.
> 
> Whitmore said Bieber scurried into his home without speaking.


KEYSHAWN DRIVES A PRIUS, BUT CHASES DAT FERRARI ANYWAYS, DAT KEY


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> LOLGRONK, at least they have SUDSY as Hernandez insurance now.
> 
> ALSO:
> 
> ...


:lol at Bieber going into total bitch mode when he was about to get confronted. That fool was probably hiding under his bed.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Here's hoping that RG III comes back rested, relaxed, and with his knees 100%, ready to play *when he's 100% cleared* to play, and not before. 1st place in the NFL East again( I hope ) and maybe advance further into the playoffs, and *maybe* the Super Bowl?


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eli manning just got ranked #43 on top 100 players in NFL. They say there are still 8 QBs left on the list to be revealed. Meaning they think he's ranked #9 in QBs. 

My 8 i think they have left; Brady Brees Rodgers Payton Ryan Romo Flacco and Rivers


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Eli manning just got ranked #43 on top 100 players in NFL. They say there are still 8 QBs left on the list to be revealed. Meaning they think he's ranked #9 in QBs.
> 
> My 8 i think they have left; Brady Brees Rodgers Payton Ryan Romo Flacco and *Rivers*












Eli is way better than Rivers.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cowboys draft board leaked.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-cowboys-draft-board-leaked-with-all-7-rounds

Kinda interesting. They only had 18 players with a first round grade.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Eli is way better than Rivers.


No doubt. But I have no idea who else they'd have up there.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

RG3 maybe? I'd take him over Rivers for sure.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> RG3 maybe? I'd take him over Rivers for sure.


Ah, that is a good possibility. Had thought he had already made the list but after looking back at it he hadn't. Even Wilson made it at 51. Looking like Luck will miss the list this year then.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Newton > Wilson?

Surprised they ranked it that way, with everyone JIZZING over Russ. He's better than BIG BEN, too. :kobe3


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Red Viper said:


> that's because you're a HOMER. He's had like 4 or 5 surgeries, that isn't being healthy and he's had back surgery before so he hasn't been completely healthy throughout his career. There is a lot of reason to worry tbh.


You guys still going on about surgeries? Peyton had multiple neck surgeries and still has it.


Gronk is younger he'll be fine, now if he can't play next season then yea the surgeries fucked him up let's just not be so quick to jump to conclusions.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

who the 3 TE's left in the top 100? Gonzalez,Gronk and Graham? Vernon Davis getting robbed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It'd be pretty retarded if Davis is ahead of Witten. I like VD a lot, but he's not as consistent as Witten.

Gonzalez is 47 and Witten is 41. I'd only put Gronk and Graham ahead of those two.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll say it, Kyle Williams > Vernon Davis when KAEPERNICK was starting last season. VD is only good on designed plays, not when they break down.

Also, Luck as #1 here is LAUGHABLE, RG3 and KAEPERNICK are the future of the NFL, Luck is an obsolete model.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> It'd be pretty retarded if Davis is ahead of Witten. I like VD a lot, but he's not as consistent as Witten.
> 
> Gonzalez is 47 and Witten is 41. I'd only put Gronk and Graham ahead of those two.


I wouldn't put him above Wittin or Gonzalez, but i'd sure as hell put him above Dennis Pitta and Heath Miller.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I'll say it, Kyle Williams > Vernon Davis when KAEPERNICK was starting last season. VD is only good on designed plays, not when they break down.
> 
> Also, Luck as #1 here is LAUGHABLE, RG3 and KAEPERNICK are the future of the NFL, Luck is an obsolete model.


Luck is like Elway. Nothing obsolete about that. Don't act like he's Drew Bledsoe.

If NFL DC's can't adjust to the option then LMAO, I'll stop watching the NFL.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Also, Luck as #1 here is LAUGHABLE, RG3 and KAEPERNICK are the future of the NFL, Luck is an obsolete model.


That list is some bullshit.

Bradford better than Dalton? Absurd. RG3 should have been #1 easily.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nothing wrong with that list really. If Ryan Tannehill was number 1, there would be problems.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wouldn't say that Bradford is better than Dalton but i'm pretty sure Dalton has a ton more around him than Bradford does.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Except that Luck was a turnover machine and had less efficient stats compared to Wilson and RG3.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Luck also threw it a ton more iirc. I don't think either Wilson or rg3 threw a ton since they had very good run games. I don't know who the Colts rb was.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WOOLCUNT said:


> Luck also threw it a ton more iirc. I don't think either Wilson or rg3 threw a ton since they had very good run games. I don't know who the Colts rb was.


And yet RG3 had just as many passing touchdowns. :rg3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Except that Luck was a turnover machine and had less efficient stats compared to Wilson and RG3.


He was also a better leader and managed to take a far worse team and less experienced team to the playoffs with a better record. In an easier conference mind you, but Redskins are in a laughable division. Not to mention all the fourth quarter HEROICS that Luck had as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pretty sure the Colts had the easiest schedule in the NFL last year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Redskins played 4 playoff teams and the Colts played 5. The easiest schedule stuff came from before the season started based on the 2011 regular season. Redskins didn't actually through ELITE talent to get to the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Based on win/loss records for the teams they faced during the season, the Colts had the easiest schedule in the NFL.

Yeah they played 5 playoff teams. But they also played 9 games against under .500 teams. Including 3 games against the two teams that went 2-14 and 5 games against teams that won less than 7 games.

Redskins played 4 playoff teams and 7 games against under .500 teams. They played 3 games against teams that won less than 7 games.

I really don't see how one can argue that the Redskins had an easier schedule than the Colts. It's pretty much a fact that they didn't.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Strength of schedule barely matters in the NFL. Just because a team didn't make the playoffs, doesn't mean it's not a dangerous team. Are the Ravens THAT much better than the Steelers? Are they even THAT much better than the Saints? They almost lost to the Chargers. It took a 4th and 29.

Bottom line...Luck, RGIII, Kaepernick are all going to be really good most likely. It doesn't even matter who you have at 1.


I'd have Griffin as the best young QB, but I need to see him play again after the surgery. He probably won't have an appreciably better career than Luck though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Based on win/loss records for the teams they faced during the season, the Colts had the easiest schedule in the NFL.
> 
> Yeah they played 5 playoff teams. But they also played 9 games against under .500 teams. Including 3 games against the two teams that went 2-14 and 5 games against teams that won less than 7 games.
> 
> ...


 
I wasn't arguing that they had an easier schedule, I was saying that their schedules weren't that different, which it pretty much was given your statistics. Colts played an extra playoff team and played 2 more games against under .500 clubs. That's not exactly a HUGE difference.

They also lost against that 2-14 team, unfortunately(really should have been a win, FUCK), so it's not like one two of their wins game against that team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I prefer RG3 over Luck also but I agree Mr, have to see how RG3 plays after surgery.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Red Viper said:


> He was also a better leader and managed to take a far worse team and less experienced team to the playoffs with a better record. In an easier conference mind you, but Redskins are in a laughable division. Not to mention all the fourth quarter HEROICS that Luck had as well.


A "better leader" is subjective so I can't really claim right or wrong. And the ease of schedule topic has already been addressed. NFC East laughable? Except for the Eagles, no one in the division is a joke. 

And the 4th quarter "heroics" happened because in many cases the earlier turnovers gave the other team a chance to get back in the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Get back in the game? It was usually our team getting back in the game. Also the Colts had one of the worst defenses in the league, worst offensive lines, one of the worst rushing attacks, and a completely inexperienced receiving corps aside from Reggie Wayne. Tell me how RGIII had it anywhere near as bad?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol I love how after 1 year where EVERY STARTER ON OFFENSE MISSED GAMES DUE TO INJURY the "eagles are a joke".


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Dynasty Eagles of 2011 and 2012 are a joke, injuries or not.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

2011 8-8 (5-1 within the division) not a joke but massively overhyped.
2012 i dont know any team that wouldnt have a terrible season with their starting qb, rb , top 2 wr`s and every member of the starting o-line missing time. The Redskins have 1 good year where there rookie qb blows.out his knee at the end of the season and suddenly their fans are calling the eagles a joke?(the last part isnt directed at aid180)

Edit:inb4 kobra posts camron u mad smiley


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I feel the Eagles of 2011-2012 are very similar to the Lakers this year. A lot of hype and big off-season acquisitions, only to leave massive disappointment. They got all the off-season hype, but then under-performed. Injuries were apart of it, but for two straight off-seasons they claimed similar claims of dynasty and destiny. That just hangs a giant poster of shame over the franchise and warrants the title of a joke for those two seasons. Are the 2013 Eagles a joke, we'll see. I don't think they will be and I think they come back and a lot of Redskins fans will be holding their tongues.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Our biggest free agent signing(Lakers) was Jamison, brah. :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I guess I should have probably used the more appropriate term of "off-season acquisitions".


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



jerichosjacket said:


> 2011 8-8 (5-1 within the division) not a joke but massively overhyped.
> 2012 i dont know any team that wouldnt have a terrible season with their starting qb, rb , top 2 wr`s and every member of the starting o-line missing time. The Redskins have 1 good year where there rookie qb blows.out his knee at the end of the season and suddenly their fans are calling the eagles a joke?(the last part isnt directed at aid180)
> 
> Edit:inb4 kobra posts camron u mad smiley


Well look at the Eagles last year. In some games, it didn't even seem like they were trying. Andy Reid was a lame duck coach, injuries everywhere, DeSean Jackson acting crazy, a QB situation that they were still trying to figure out, etc. In fact, if you want to get down to it I wasn't the one who called the NFC East a joke to begin with. :side: Relatively speaking, the Eagles would be considered that compared to the 3 other teams.

And what does RG3's injury have to do with this conversation at all? :kobe



Aid180 said:


> Are the 2013 Eagles a joke, we'll see. I don't think they will be and I think they come back and a lot of Redskins fans will be holding their tongues.


Vick isn't the same player that he once was. Foles is terrible. Barkley might be good but who knows if he'll get a shot early in the season. Last year the Eagles were terrible but before that they were OK. They're not at joke status yet. Now if you want joke status: see the Jets.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Well look at the Eagles last year. In some games, it didn't even seem like they were trying. Andy Reid was a lame duck coach, injuries everywhere, DeSean Jackson acting crazy, a QB situation that they were still trying to figure out, etc. In fact, if you want to get down to it I wasn't the one who called the NFC East a joke to begin with. :side: Relatively speaking, the Eagles would be considered that compared to the 3 other teams. * Injuries(this is the main 1) , terrible safety play and Nnamdi being basically the worst starting corner (statistically) are what killed them. They did quit on Reid but that wasn't till the season was already lost due to what I already mentioned.
> 
> They upgraded the safety position, everyone is healthy (getting Peters back being the biggest factor IMO) and Reid is gone. So I have no idea why you would rate them the lowest. Everyone has question marks in the NFC east and it looks wide open to me. *
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol the eagles


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yes the 1 playoff win in the last 15 years or so cowboys fans are definitely the ones who should be loling at other teams.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



jerichosjacket said:


> Redskins fans have been insanely cocky (not necessarily you) after 1 year of not sucking.



Cocky? It's being happy and having pride in a team that finally has a franchise QB after almost 20 years of mediocrity at the position. On top of that, winning the Division in his rookie year and making the Redskins relevant in the mainstream media again for something besides overpaying overrated FAs. Why shouldn't the fans be excited? 

And how can you mention "cocky" Redskins fans when the Cowboys are in the same division and have the most arrogant loud mouthed fans out of anyone in the division (and arguably the league)? 



> 1 year that was basically because of 2 rookies have outstanding years.


Which spells out a great prosperous future for the team.



> 1 of whom was a qb living off the run pass option. Given that he blew his knee out and isn't gonna be able to depend on the run pass as much if he wants to stay healthy and play more than a couple years, I would say that makes his injury relevant.


Who still was an efficient passer and has a deep ball that is exceptional for a rookie. As a pocket passer, he's still excellent so he'll be able to adapt. 





> BTW, how is Foles is terrible? He had a second string o-line and wasn't expected to play , but managed to complete 60 % of his passes (better than Eli, Flacco, Stafford, *Tannehill and Cutler*) and threw more tds than picks. Pretty good for a rookie in his situation imo.


Cutler? Tannehill? Really? His W-L record still is pretty bad and pass completion percentage is only part of the equation.



jerichosjacket said:


> Yes the 1 playoff win in the last 15 years or so cowboys fans are definitely the ones who should be loling at other teams.


:jay2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I still don't see how RG3 is better than :kaep, at least you guys accepted :kaep is better than Wilson and Newton now


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I still don't see how RG3 is better than :kaep, at least you guys accepted :kaep is better than Wilson and Newton now


Don't sleep on Russell Wilson! 

But I feel like it's way too early to call between Kap, Wilson, Luck, RG3, we've only gotten a glimpse of what each is capable of. There is still big questions that are unanswered like how consistent they are from year to year and how they will evolve as players after just 1 season as a starter (Not even a whole season in Kaps case). Still too many question marks out there to be saying one is definitively better then the other imo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can't wait till COLT pulls a Kaepernick on Kaepernick.

FREE.COLT.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The real travesty of that list was Stafford was only #6... :side:

I STILL LOVE YOU MATTHEW


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kobra, I'd be the one to say this but, I honestly think that even "The Butler" Alfred Morris could have possibly made just as big of an impact for the Redskins as RG3 did. The guy was amazing and for me he came out of no where. Pray he gives just as much of a production as he did last year. Dude was a beast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid said:


> To make Magical Red UDFK Viper happy.


:lmao <3 Aid

Anyone think any rookie WR will make an impact? I know next to nothing about this rookie class. I also don't see a Doug Martin or Trent Richardson in this class either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

where did aid say that, ILL CUT DAT *****.

also how long will cowboys suck, mr? I guess I could also ask how much longer Jerry will be alive for but that's kind of rude. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DOBSON in New England will make an impact.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's in his reason for editing in a post on the previous page. 

You got the crux of the problem with Dallas. It's all on JERREH since he's the GM. Need a real GM first. The rest may or may not take care of itself from there. It's great that mediocrity is seen as Dallas sucking. I agree 100%. Dallas should exist to win Super Bowls, not go 8-8. 8-8 is worse than 3-13 since you don't get a high draft pick (not that it would matter with Dallas).


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> :lmao <3 Aid
> 
> *Anyone think any rookie WR will make an impact?* I know next to nothing about this rookie class. I also don't see a Doug Martin or Trent Richardson in this class either.


Tavon Austin(Rams) and Cordarrelle Patterson.(Vikings) were both first round picks who went to teams with needs at wr, so I would say they're the best bets as of now. Although Cordarrelle Patterson.is supposedly stupid and immature so I'd put my money on Austin being the guy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cowboys are the Lakers/Yankees/Canadians of the NFL. They are there to be consistently great and if they're not great it's sucking. They have the resources to be great, the history, the market, and the area so all those teams lack excuses tbh. So yes, mediocrity for the Cowboys is basically being awful, especially if it's consistent mediocrity.

Also I hope you're right because I want the cowboys to be GOOD in my lifetime, or at least while you're still on wrestlingforum so I can troll you about them. You can't troll bad teams, there's no point. :hayden3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There's really nothing anyone can say that would troll me more than the actual state of the Dallas Cowboys. Dallas could be "good" this season and we all know how that will end.

:romo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think Hernandez has another injury, Gronk is still out, and out of nowhere, SUDFELD explodes on the scene for 10 TD's :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Is he a NEVADA guy?



Looked him up....lulz of course he is.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

HOW CAN A GUY WHO CAN BE NICKNAMED SUDSY NOT SUCCEED IN BOSTON?!?! Ask yourself that


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GOOD POINT STACKS

If he does get the shot due to likely injuries, and if he can gain Brady's trust, ie know what the fuck is going on, he'd obviously benefit from having one of the best QBs ever throwing to him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That Sudsy guy can probably beat that bum Daniel Fells to be the #4 TE.

Right now it's pretty clearly gonna be GRONK, Hernandez and Jake Ballard when everyone's healthy and unless more injuries happen, Hernandez and Ballard will be the starting TE's for opening week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL NE has 4 TEs? I would too due to the top two guys not being able to stay on the field.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Two starters, two backups.

Only three of them actually play, the fourth is just injury insurance...which tends to be needed with these TE's.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> :lmao <3 Aid
> 
> Anyone think any rookie WR will make an impact? I know next to nothing about this rookie class. I also don't see a Doug Martin or Trent Richardson in this class either.


If we are talking offensive impact that could potentially help a fantasy team, I'd look at (in no order):

Tyler Eifert TE CIN
Demetrius Harris TE KC
Montee Ball RB DEN
Zac Stacy RB STL
Giovani Bernard RB CIN
Eddie Lacy RB GB
Tavon Austin WR STL
Cordarrelle Patterson WR MIN
DeAndre Hopkins WR HOU

If we are looking at who will make the most impact right away, I'd bet my money on Ball then Austin then Patterson. Also Wilson might beat out Flynn at QB. Tyler Wilson that is. 



Red Viper said:


> where did aid say that, ILL CUT DAT *****.
> 
> also how long will cowboys suck, mr? I guess I could also ask how much longer Jerry will be alive for but that's kind of rude. :side:


:hayden3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I forgot about Ball in Denver. That's a good job to have if he's the main RB.

I'm not sure how Lacy will fit in GB.

And yeah I read how Austin is going to be like Percy/Cobb, but eh I don't really see it. Austin never jumped off the TV screen like Percy and Cobb did in college. Or maybe I just didn't see enough of him. Plus Austin played in a lesser defensive conference. Percy and Cobb were SEC guys.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm telling you guys that Aaron Dobson will do great with the Pats this year. BB already loves him so that lets you know he's on to great things :brady2

But it's ok, you all don't have to jump on the bandwagon now. I remember when I was telling you all about how good Ridley was last year and no one wanted to BELIEVE.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Also, I'd back away from any Alfred Morris hype this year. The Redskins have a coach who once started 7 different RBs in a single season and the Redskins just drafted two more RBs, Chris Thompson out of Florida State and Jawan Jamison out of Rutgers. What team with a set young starting RB and two solid backup RBs would waste two picks on RBs? 

#Shanahanigans


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Also, I'd back away from any Alfred Morris hype this year. The Redskins have a coach who once started 7 different RBs in a single season and the Redskins just drafted two more RBs, Chris Thompson out of Florida State and Jawan Jamison out of Rutgers. What team with a set young starting RB and two solid backup RBs would waste two picks on RBs?
> 
> #Shanahanigans


Every team needs depth though. Morris did great last year but what if he got injured? Who'd replace him? No one relevant. Even Dallas took a RB this draft with having Murray.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Every team needs depth though. Morris did great last year but what if he got injured? Who'd replace him? No one relevant. Even Dallas took a RB this draft with having Murray.


Roy Helu Jr was a good RB who had a short season due to injuries and Evan Royster is a solid RB as well. Redskins already had some solid backups but Shanahan just loves RBs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eric Mangini signed on as a consultant on offense for the niners. I don't really what that means though. Is it like a assistant to the OC?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WOOLCUNT said:


> Eric Mangini signed on as a consultant on offense for the niners. I don't really what that means though. Is it like a assistant to the OC?


He's normally a Defensive Coordinator, so essentially, he's a Counter Defensive Coordinator. Basically, he will teach the OC how the Defense of other teams will counter the option plays of Kaepernick and explain how to expose the defense. So Mangini is there to help the offense beat the defense that is designed to beat the offense using defensive knowledge. Or, to use a rock-paper-scissors analogy, the Niners are using Mangani as a rock that beats paper.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sounds good.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Deacon Jones dead at 74. 

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/blog/eye-on-football/22347052/nfl-hall-of-famer-deacon-jones-dies-at-74-years-old

RIP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Obviously never saw Deacon play, but RIP to one of fiercest football players ever.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

His tribute on ESPN this afternoon was very nice. Truly a great. RIP.

On other subjects, Chicago is bringing in JaMarcus Russell this Friday to work him out and potentially sign him as a back up QB. Considering Cutler's current backup is a High School coach, I believe we have a good chance of seeing a number 2 Chicago jersey with Russell on the back.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> His tribute on ESPN this afternoon was very nice. Truly a great. RIP.
> 
> On other subjects, Chicago is bringing in JaMarcus Russell this Friday to work him out and potentially sign him as a back up QB. Considering Cutler's current backup is a High School coach, I believe we have a good chance of seeing a number 2 Chicago jersey with Russell on the back.


Russell has been and will always be a lazy slob with a million dollar arm and a two cent brain. I hope he proves me wrong, but he got by on God given talent in high school and college (for the most part - he still had a poor work ethic) and carried his poor work ethic to the pros. I don't care how hard he's working out and what have you, it will all crumble when the time comes.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> His tribute on ESPN this afternoon was very nice. Truly a great. RIP.
> 
> On other subjects, Chicago is bringing in JaMarcus Russell this Friday to work him out and potentially sign him as a back up QB. Considering Cutler's current backup is a High School coach, I believe we have a good chance of seeing a number 2 Chicago jersey with Russell on the back.


RIP to Deacon Jones. He is one more that is gone that played football the way it should be. He kicked ass and took names, and was also an ambassador of the game. 

As a Bears fan...NO! NO! NO! to Russell as QB. He didn't take himself seriously when he had his shot. Apparently he was promised all the Gino's Deep-Dish and Al's Italian Beef he could eat.

Apparently, the Tim Tebow folks must now be in a apoplectic fit. He can't get another team to look at him, but JaMarcus Russell can?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Honestly, I'm okay with both Tebow and Russell getting a tryout. I'd rather them take a flyer on either of them in training camp to see if Trestman can get anything out of them than Josh McCown as the primary backup. While both are shaky, the fact that Russell is trying right now and losing weight is a good indication that he might have matured. It's not easy for a lot of people to accept big roles right away. He does have a talented arm, so maybe with some good coaching, he can reach his potential. He also isn't dealing with a death anymore and isn't eating all the ice cream in the freezer.

Either way, it's only for a backup job at best, so I see it as a very low risk move just to give him a tryout.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hopefully, the Bears can keep Cutler upright this season so they won't need the backup to come in except for mop-up duty. That would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Few days late but RIP Deacon Jones. one of the few old people who i wound't want to fuck with for fear he would kick my ass.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao @ the top 100 list voted by players. We already know it's a joke because last year they had both Tebow/Sanchez on it, but I found it even more hilarious that Freeney went UP nine spots from last year after coming off his worst year in the NFL. I guess this just shows player votes aren't all that great either.

Kaepernick being 80 is perfect placement though. :hayden3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:kobe5 And I'm the troll


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

how is that being a troll? 10 weeks or whatever of good football shouldn't make him some type of superstar that deserves the highest recognition. if you actually think that then yes, you are the troll. :kobe


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No, it's called being a fan, look up the definition of fanatic sometime.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was perfectly okay with him being 80. 

Lol I remember they had Tebow either right before or right after :romo. that's a bigger insult than i could ever dish to Romo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> but I found it even more hilarious that Freeney went UP nine spots from last year after coming off his worst year in the NFL.


It's pathetic. He had 12 tackles last year. Andrew Luck had more tackles than he did. I'm wondering why Reggie Wayne isn't on the list though. I figured he'd be between 50-100. 105 catches, 1355 yards with a rookie QB. Doesn't that warrant some recognition?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Patriots are signing Tim Tebow. The fix is in.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/06/10/patriots-to-sign-tim-tebow/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

THE FIX

Dammit, Tebow coverage will be immense. Assuming Tebow plays special teams and slot.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tebow will convert to TE to replace Gronk. THE FIX IS IN! RIP GRONK'S CAREER.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> The Patriots are signing Tim Tebow. The fix is in.
> 
> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/06/10/patriots-to-sign-tim-tebow/


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:skip Start Tebow over Brady!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I just read this and laughed my ass off. Pats are going to win the superbowl with Tebow leading the way after Brady gets injured. THE FIX IS IN.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh my goodness, no idea how to feel about this so I'm just laughing. Tebow to throw the winning TD against the Jets in week 2.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Looks like Leach will be the latest Raven to be release. Good times but its Juszczyk time to shine.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Looks like Leach will be the latest Raven to be release. Good times but its Juszczyk time to shine.


What a terrible move. Leach is the best Full Back in the NFL. He makes a huge difference in the run game and passing game.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Check the Sports Lounge out on ITunes.
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/sports-lounge/id660074935


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*






Man...what the fuck. Dumb move by Chad, but that bitch judge overreacted. Smh, she just told him to thank his lawyer too. He's a fucking football player, that's what they do. He wasn't even laughing when he did that, it was the security guard, but he's the one "not taking this seriously". Okay.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Ether said:


> Man...what the fuck. Dumb move by Chad, but that bitch judge overreacted. Smh, she just told him to thank his lawyer too. He's a fucking football player, that's what they do. He wasn't even laughing when he did that, it was the security guard, but he's the one "not taking this seriously". Okay.


Thats the most ridiculous fucking thing ive ever seen. She got all fucking salty because ppl laughed ? Shes a fucking idiot and just sentenced him to 30 days for patting his lawyer on the butt, she already made her decision and then reversed it . That shit needs to be overturned and she needs anger managment counseling because she obviously cant control her emotions and let it effect her work to the point that she made a pathetic decision.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pats have signed Tebow and the Bills have released T-JAX.

Officially on suicide watch.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lolol tebow time in new England. Watch out brady


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Ether said:


>



Man, that judge was a fuckin bitch LOL it aint his fault the people in the court room laughed....Somebody went on a power trip on the big bad football star :jericho


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Grow up kids. You don't fuck around in a court room just for this reason. There are places to joke around and have a good time. Funerals and court rooms aren't those places.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How was he joking around? He wasn't the one laughing , and ths judge lost her cool AFTER already making a decision. Thats disgusting and shows she isn't fit to be making such decisions. She sentenced him to 30 days in jail, not based on his offence , but based on the reaction of OTHER people to how he thanked his lawyer after being instructed to do so.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He slapped someone (his lawyer) on the ass in a court room...

I'm not even saying the judge is right. It's pretty easy just to act serious as hell and THEN joke around and slap your lawyer's ass after you leave.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

After he did it she repeated the question and didn't seem too pissed, it was until the courtroom all started laughing that she got mad and changed his sentence so I can hardly fault him. A pat on the butt is just a way of saying "good job", isn't it? I hardly see the problem with that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah but judges are fucking psychos sometimes. They hold your life in their hands. You don't fuck around like that in court rooms. This is common knowledge.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ya he patted him on the butt as a way of saying thank you. So thats a reason to go to jail? Because she had already decided that the crime he was in court for wasn't. That is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol you don't even get what I'm saying.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yes i do, i've been in court and seen first hand that judges can be irrational. You're ignoring the fact that he wasn't trying to make a joke and was thanking his lawyer the way he does anyone in his job and extending back to college. The fact that other people found that funny doesn't justify sending a man to jail when you already decided the reason he was in court wasn't a good enough for him to be put in custody .


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No one is saying this is justified. I'M SAYING YOU DON'T MESS AROUND IN COURT ROOMS. Most people realize this. It's as serious as serious gets.

I'm not ignoring any facts. He did what he did to get a reaction. It's what 85 does. He does things for reactions. He fucked up. 

Is the judge a psycho? Probably. That's why you don't slap people's asses. Court rooms aren't places where this is acceptable behavior.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll just let this go because it's gonna devolve into me saying douchey things like "have you ever been in court" and just go in circles. I'll leave it at that was ridiculous and imo she should not be in a position to be making those kind of decisions if she is that irrational and impulsive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yes I've been in court. Irrelevant.

Totally cool with dropping it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

hooray, the colts signed bradshaw.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

BB's press conference today was pure gold.

Him no-selling the repeated Tebow questions :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Can't really put my finger on why the Pats felt the need to add Tebow. I doubt they actually use him in any wildcat sets during games (If I'm on defense I'd welcome a a Tebow Wildcat, takes the pats best player off the field.. which is why I don't see it happening). Tebow's not significantly better then any remaining FA QB's.. especially considering the media shit storm this guy brings with him to any team. Is it really worth putting up with all the Tebow Mania non-sense for a 3rd string QB who will probably never play a meaningful snap for your team? I personally don't think so. Especially for a SB contender like the pats, I'd understand if it was a shit team that was just trying to put asses in seats like the Jags.

I will say that the pats will do the best job of keeping the Tebow distraction to a minimum out of the 3 teams he's now been on but this is still a head scratcher for me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Josh McDaniels is why. He loves Tebow.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










This is a cunt who looks like her asshole is so tight you couldn't get a toothpick up in there. She probably hasn't been laid in years. She also looks like that type that if you ever somehow miraculously got them legs spread just once, she'd turn into psycho obsessed possessive girl.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Tater said:


> This is a cunt who looks like her asshole is so tight you couldn't get a toothpick up in there. She probably hasn't been laid in years. She also looks like that type that if you ever somehow miraculously got them legs spread just once, she'd turn into psycho obsessed possessive girl.


Chad Johnson should know that slapping your attorney on the rear and basically saying "good game" is not exactly appropriate courtroom etiquette. You just got your ass kept out of jail, and you're going to do something stupid to fuck it up? I love how everyone is mad at the judge, but it's old #85's stupidity that got him there in the first place. To boot, he'd dealt with this judge before during his probation hearing initially, IIRC. Her courtroom, her rules. Show respect, do the "yes, ma'am", "no ma'am" thing, and you're out of there. It's a shame that the class clown of the NFL has nothing left at this point, but he brought this on himself. 



pryme tyme said:


> Can't really put my finger on why the Pats felt the need to add Tebow. I doubt they actually use him in any wildcat sets during games (If I'm on defense I'd welcome a a Tebow Wildcat, takes the pats best player off the field.. which is why I don't see it happening). Tebow's not significantly better then any remaining FA QB's.. especially considering the media shit storm this guy brings with him to any team. Is it really worth putting up with all the Tebow Mania non-sense for a 3rd string QB who will probably never play a meaningful snap for your team? I personally don't think so. Especially for a SB contender like the pats, I'd understand if it was a shit team that was just trying to put asses in seats like the Jags.
> 
> I will say that the pats will do the best job of keeping the Tebow distraction to a minimum out of the 3 teams he's now been on but this is still a head scratcher for me.


Belichick doesn't do pity party signings. I think he really believes he can find a use for Tebow, even if it's not necessarily as a QB (when he says one thing, the Hoodie usually means the opposite). Tebow might not be the best QB, but he has shown he can find a way to win and is a good athlete. Somehow, someway, BB thinks he can find a way for him to get involved and be on the field in some capacity. Otherwise, he'd steer clear of this. And with the stranglehold he has on that team, Billy will keep Tebow away from the media. Plus, unless both Brady and Mallett are mangled up to the point they can't even walk, there's no way Tebow becomes the starting QB. 

Plus, unlike the Jets (who saw heads roll when Tebowmania ran a little too wild), if it fails, there will be little, if any, blowback on the Hoodie. It's a minimum risk, maximum payoff thing. He's been doing this for years. Sometimes it's paid off (Corey Dillon and Randy Moss) and sometimes it hasn't (Albert Haynesworth and Ochocinco). If it works, great. If not, they cut him loose and that's that.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



BruiserKC said:


> Chad Johnson should know that slapping your attorney on the rear and basically saying "good game" is not exactly appropriate courtroom etiquette. You just got your ass kept out of jail, and you're going to do something stupid to fuck it up? I love how everyone is mad at the judge, but it's old #85's stupidity that got him there in the first place. To boot, he'd dealt with this judge before during his probation hearing initially, IIRC. Her courtroom, her rules. Show respect, do the "yes, ma'am", "no ma'am" thing, and you're out of there. It's a shame that the class clown of the NFL has nothing left at this point, but he brought this on himself.


That's fine. I don't really disagree with you either. Yes, Chad is an idiot and it's his fault for being there in the first place.

A lot of people I've heard are acting like this was about the domestic violence issue and it was not. That issue is over and done with and it was decided that he was not going to jail for it. He was in court for a probation violation. Again, his own dumbass fault but once again it was decided he was not going to jail for it.

It was decided that he was not going to jail for the headbutt or the probation violation but the judge is going to give him 30 days for such a harmless action as a congratulatory pat on the butt? She is just a cunt who got indignant because people laughed at it. Chad is being punished more for their reaction than his action. This was an extreme overreaction by the judge.

You're right about courtroom etiquette and him being an idiot but an appropriate punishment would have been raising his fine and extending his community service. If she wanted to send him to jail, it should have been 1 day or 2 days max. Sending him to jail for 30 days is retarded and does not help anyone in any way.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I hope that she gets taken off the stand. That was an abuse of power.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



BruiserKC said:


> Belichick doesn't do pity party signings. I think he really believes he can find a use for Tebow, even if it's not necessarily as a QB (when he says one thing, the Hoodie usually means the opposite). Tebow might not be the best QB, but he has shown he can find a way to win and is a good athlete. Somehow, someway, BB thinks he can find a way for him to get involved and be on the field in some capacity. Otherwise, he'd steer clear of this. And with the stranglehold he has on that team, *Billy will keep Tebow away from the media*. Plus, unless both Brady and Mallett are mangled up to the point they can't even walk, there's no way Tebow becomes the starting QB.
> 
> Plus, unlike the Jets (who saw heads roll when Tebowmania ran a little too wild), if it fails, there will be little, if any, blowback on the Hoodie. It's a minimum risk, maximum payoff thing. He's been doing this for years. Sometimes it's paid off (Corey Dillon and Randy Moss) and sometimes it hasn't (Albert Haynesworth and Ochocinco). If it works, great. If not, they cut him loose and that's that.


It's never been a matter of Tebow being an attention whore like a T.O. or Ochocinco who needs to be kept away from the media, it's the media that constantly flocks to Tebow. The media is going to ask questions about him at every press conference no matter what, he's a distraction by no fault of his own and it's unfortunate because he is just a humble hard working guy. Just the nature of the beast for a player with a cult following like Tebow. The guy won't get a single snap at QB with Brady and Mallett on the same roster.. what's he gonna do play FB/TE? C'mon Tebow is not athletic or explosive enough to play either of those positions effectively at the NFL level. I'm not a fan of the move for a team like the pats who are contending for a SB and have now just acquired the biggest media distraction in the entire NFL and they realistically aren't even going to get anything back from him on the field unless he plays QB (Which again would make no sense and that's the only position he can some what play effectively at the NFL level). 

I'm not complaining as a Ravens fan, I'm very happy to see the Tim Tebow Circus arrive in the camp of a fellow AFC contender (Not to mention the team who's played in the last 2 AFCC Games along with the Ravens). Just the chance that he becomes even a small distraction at different points of the season is a big plus for me. What they will get from him on the field surely isn't going to be worth that risk. I honestly thought if any team signed him he would fall in with a team like the Jags or Raiders where he could actually get a shot to play QB possibly and be a factor for them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> *I'm a redskins fan how am i homer for the Ravens?* Listen I came in here and the FIRST thing I noticed was the anti-Ravens bias, it's glaring. I'm on a football forum of all sorts of fans and you guys seem very salty over here in comparison. I'm from the area so someone's gotta stand up for them when you guys are all just being whiny haters. Reminds me of when the Heat just won the Title, nothing but crying and pandering about why they'll fail the next year.. Like I said I'll stick to wrestling on here, you guys don't need me challenging your absurd football related claims. United by a common enemy it looks like, carry on.


So you are a Redskins fan that defends the Ravens because you live in the area. Got it.



pryme tyme said:


> Verbal Rape in 3...2....If you told me RG3 would accomplish what Joe Flacco has accomplished in 4 years I would cry tears of joy, that's a big fucking deal in such short order.


Ok. So if RG3 is successful, you'd cry because you are a Redskins fan. Ok. Fair enough.



pryme tyme said:


> Not a very funny joke considering they are the reigning SB Champions. It's just being salty. *I'm a redskins fan *but it's funny that Flacco Trolled so many people. SB MVP JOE FLACCO (RG3 will still be better, just wait *evil laugh*)


Seems pretty clear that you are a Redskisn fan.



pryme tyme said:


> Like I said my eyes are set on the future. RG3 will be epic. But man up and give Flacco credit where credit is due.


Yup. You are totally a Redskins fan. As a Redskins fan, you are giving credit to the winning QB. How nice of you.



pryme tyme said:


> Why is every Redskins fan seething with jealousy about the Ravens? (I'm from the area, it's damn true, especially since the SB).


Wait? What? Redskins fans are seething with jealously? So does that include you...



pryme tyme said:


> *I'm not complaining as a Ravens fan, *I'm very happy to see the Tim Tebow Circus arrive in the camp of a fellow AFC contender (Not to mention the team who's played in the last 2 AFCC Games along with the Ravens). Just the chance that he becomes even a small distraction at different points of the season is a big plus for me. What they will get from him on the field surely isn't going to be worth that risk. I honestly thought if any team signed him he would fall in with a team like the Jags or Raiders where he could actually get a shot to play QB possibly and be a factor for them.


Oh? So you're a Ravens fan now. :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm confused. Which team does he like?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:artest2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

inb4 Aid is SALTY


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well Pryme Tyme seems to always defend the moves Ravens made, even more than me.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That damn bandwagon


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> It's never been a matter of Tebow being an attention whore like a T.O. or Ochocinco who needs to be kept away from the media, it's the media that constantly flocks to Tebow. The media is going to ask questions about him at every press conference no matter what, he's a distraction by no fault of his own and it's unfortunate because he is just a humble hard working guy. Just the nature of the beast for a player with a cult following like Tebow. The guy won't get a single snap at QB with Brady and Mallett on the same roster.. what's he gonna do play FB/TE? C'mon Tebow is not athletic or explosive enough to play either of those positions effectively at the NFL level. I'm not a fan of the move for a team like the pats who are contending for a SB and have now just acquired the biggest media distraction in the entire NFL and they realistically aren't even going to get anything back from him on the field unless he plays QB (Which again would make no sense and that's the only position he can some what play effectively at the NFL level).
> 
> I'm not complaining as a Ravens fan, I'm very happy to see the Tim Tebow Circus arrive in the camp of a fellow AFC contender (Not to mention the team who's played in the last 2 AFCC Games along with the Ravens). Just the chance that he becomes even a small distraction at different points of the season is a big plus for me. What they will get from him on the field surely isn't going to be worth that risk. I honestly thought if any team signed him he would fall in with a team like the Jags or Raiders where he could actually get a shot to play QB possibly and be a factor for them.


Belichick squashed the media frenzy with his presser. The truth is this...he's got some skills, so Belichick wants to see if he can get something out of him. Unlike others, I think he will actually try to see if this guy can play QB or be a football player in some capacity. It's not like he's a complete bust, he did win a playoff game and took a Broncos team that was in trouble to the playoffs. I think a lot of people clearly don't like him because they think he's phony as far as his Christian beliefs and are hoping one day they catch him doing 110 in a 30 in a Jaguar while Kris Jenner and Khloe Kardashian take turns giving him a hummer with a vial of cocaine and bottle of Jack Daniels in the passenger seat.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



BruiserKC said:


> Belichick squashed the media frenzy with his presser. The truth is this...he's got some skills, so Belichick wants to see if he can get something out of him. Unlike others, I think he will actually try to see if this guy can play QB or be a football player in some capacity. It's not like he's a complete bust, he did win a playoff game and took a Broncos team that was in trouble to the playoffs. I think a lot of people clearly don't like him because they think he's phony as far as his Christian beliefs and are hoping one day they catch him doing 110 in a 30 in a Jaguar while Kris Jenner and Khloe Kardashian take turns giving him a hummer with a vial of cocaine and bottle of Jack Daniels in the passenger seat.


He has skills but just not as a QB. 

And his win in the playoff game was against a defense with 2 of their best safeties injured. Plus the team still won their division despite losing their last 3 games. 

Tebow had a lot of fluke wins and crazy luck in his breakout season with the Broncos.

The reason why people don't like him probably has to do with the media circus surrounding him and probably how he seems "too religious". He's nothing more but a marketable athlete for religious people to rally behind.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TARVARIS JACKSON could be signed by Seattle. If they can get him, then they're winning the Super Bowl for sure. The future takes hold in the present.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

T-JAX gonna mentor Wilson. Gonna teach him everything he knows :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol anytime I hear Tarvaris Jackson's name all I can think about is him getting choke slammed by Chris Clemons, greatest lead block of all time.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^Damn I wonder if Clemons ever remind him of that hit since they are teammates?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

T.O. says the Chiefs are on his radar to sign with. No thank you please.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not a TO fan but i'd imagine he's been humbled by now and would be less of a dick. He's also a great blocker so he would probably fit in with a team like the Chiefs who should be a running team.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

T-Jax back to the seahawks! :mark: :mark: :mark: Gonna be a fierce competition at back up QB this year :jesse


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I've always kinda liked T-Jack. He never really got a fair shake in Minnesota and he wasn't playing all that bad in Seattle. I don't think he is gonna be an elite QB any time soon but there are teams that could do worse.

Concerning TO... I rather hope someone picks him up. That's entertaining for everyone involved except for maybe the team that signs him.

As for Tebow... I genuinely mark for him when he is on the field. Which is kinda odd for me because Christians, especially hardcore types like him, rather piss me off. I think the reason I mark for this guy on the field is because of how much everyone hates putting him out there but then he succeeds nonetheless. Watching his run with the Broncos a couple of years ago was constant WTF moments. How the fuck did he manage to do that shit when he sucks so hard? I'll never like him off the field but I kinda want to see him succeed in the NFL just because of how many people it will piss off if he does.


----------



## I Steal PPV (May 24, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The problem with TO as of now isn't his attitude. It's just that if he had anything left, he would probably have been with the Seahawks last year.

It's well known that he has quite a bit of child support to pay. Probably why he keeps targeting teams.



TomahawkJock said:


> T.O. says the Chiefs are on his radar to sign with. No thank you please.


Alex Smith to TO could be interesting though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

looks like the bengals are going to be on hard knocks again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Champ said:


> looks like the bengals are going to be on hard knocks again.


Sounds like its going to be another uninteresting series of the show.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Geno Smith can't even take the starting job from Sanchez lol...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> Geno Smith can't even take the starting job from Sanchez lol...


It's okay, the Jets are tanking this season so they can draft Andrew Wiggins. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Joe Montana in his prime wouldn't start over Mark Sanchez as long as Rex Ryan is coach.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Joe Montana in his prime wouldn't start over Mark Sanchez as long as Rex Ryan is coach.


Basically. Ryan is infatuated with Sanchez. He has a tattoo of his wife wearing a Sanchez jersey. That's just creepy. :jay


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gronk is having or has had back surgery. Recovery time is around 12 weeks.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He has a point. Y'all jelly of dem Ravens.

Flacco shouldn't even be what people are concerned about come NFL time. Dat defense this year. Dat front. Dem sacks. It's coming.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

so rex is saying that he deserves more credit and says hes a good coach...

:lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He did coach the Jets to back-to-back AFC Championships. With Mark Sanchez. I'd say he's good, but not great. He's a great Defensive Coordinator though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Gronk is having or has had back surgery. Recovery time is around 12 weeks.


Good thing they got Sudsy!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Good thing they got Sudsy!


He'll be starting Week 1 since Hernandez will be out from a pre-season injury.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He'd be a waiver wire pick up by me prior for sure


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GRONK out indefinitely as per BILL. Pats have 7 tight ends on the roster right now. So yeah, he's gonna miss some regular season games.

SUDSY

I'm totally on the bandwagon Stacks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sudsy starting?

I'm pretty sure Jake Ballard will be starting alongside Hernandez unless he got hurt again or Sudsy is having an amazing mini-camp. Even then it's mini-camp.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well Hernandez is gonna get hurt too...

SUDSY


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hernandez is already recovered from his offseason surgery :brady2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

nfl.com lists ray lewis as one of the most overrated ravens of all time

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...-underrated-and-overrated-players-of-all-time

interesting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol Dilfer being overrated. I don't think anyone thought he was good or a critical piece to the 2000 champions.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol what a hatchet job. Terrible article


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

wow he gets paid to write that garbage?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not a Ravens fan at all, but Lewis overrated? Seriously?

And Reed underrated? 

Author must have been high.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think the people calling Lewis overrated are the same people who were writing about what happened in 2000 the weeks leading up to his last Super Bowl.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pretty sure SUDSY is having an excellent camp, and the Pats had high hopes for him because he signed their second largest UDFA contract.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So Aaron Hernandez might have killed someone?

lolwut?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I heard he had a shady past in college.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ok, so Aaron Hernandez might be a sociopath. Or just a guy that seems to shoot people in the head.

So he's probably tied directly to a homicide and he's being sued for allegedly shooting another guy in the face.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There is a helicopter following Hernandez. He is treated like he is OJ Simpson.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/category/246064/breaking-news-livestream


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's innocent I tell ya.

The glove didn't fit.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not looking good for him. He'll probably still avoid jail time but the evidence so far seems to be against him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ABC News reports that Aaron Hernandez destroyed his home security system and cell phone. He is so guilty.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

he's likely to be arrested









oh well, sudfeld/ballard will replace him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The SUDSY Era has begun.

RIP GRONK and Hernandez


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

who the fuck parks a car in their name by the crime scene?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah if Hernandez is complicit with the homicide, he's a fucking idiot (along with being a fucking scumbag of course).



SUDSY


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Maybe he can use that ray Lewis defense


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://deadspin.com/remember-former-49ers-rb-glen-coffee-hes-an-army-para-530696145

Glen Coffee update, he's trying to become a green beret.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A warrant issued for Hernandez's arrest for obstruction of justice.

Hernandez also been banned from Gillette Stadium and he's been asked to leave the team by Thursday. Not surprising. Knew BB wouldn't want this drama surrounding the team for now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How's SUDSY looking in OTA's?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

OTA's are over for the Patriots but unless he can't continue to playing at the level he did in OTA's during actual training camp, SUDSY's making the team. Possibly as a starter.

I don't know if BB still rolls out the 2 TE starting lineup without GRONK & Hernandez though. If he does a single TE starting lineup then Ballard will more than likely start.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

On NFL.com it says no arrest warrant issued. Don't really know what to believe right now, no use speculating though. It's not been a good off-season for Pats tight ends, that's for sure.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No warrant issued, but the police have prepared one.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Give Hernandez and Gronk big deals. Let Welker go.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cops inside Hernadez's house.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










Damn breh. JeMarcus done did it.

I actually think it'll be good for him to go up north. Get back in a rhythm in Canada and then who knows what doors may reopen in the NFL. 










Heard the Jags are making Denard a running back. With the right work ethic, and he's proving to have a good one, I think he can play any of the offensive skill positions. His toughness is a major question mark but he seems to be willing to do whatever it takes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

those are some odd looking helmets.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hernandez was just arrested

http://nesn.com/2013/06/aaron-hernandez-live-blog/


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He'll still get off. However, he won't be playing for the Patriots when he comes back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pats have released Hernandez.

This has been a horrible offseason from Welker & Lloyd leaving to GRONK's injuries to the Hernandez drama.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What a fucking idiot. Such talent and thrown it all away. Offseason going from bad to worse to horrific. Letting Welker leave looks like a massive mistake now. Oh dear.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No Welker, Hernandez, Lloyd, an injured Gronk, and an uncertain to be healthy all season Amendola, I'm guessing New England will be a top 5 rushing team this year. In Ridley we trust.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Edelman will be the only receiver/tight end from last season that will start the season off. I'd be more worried if the Pats didn't play in the AFC East.

Hernandez is a fucking moron. Like how fucking stupid can you get.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tom Brady will now be without 243 rec, 2,748 yards, and 15 TDs with loss of Lloyd/Welker/Hernandez. All replaced by Amendola and rookie WRs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

We also lost Woodhead.

Ugh. Offseason from hell.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Worst. Offseason. Ever. What's next, Brady to be arrested for hosting illegal cock fighting in his basement?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol. Patriots are going to be awful at the start of the season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So... are the Jets gonna pick Hernandez up off waiver? :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hernandez going to the Bengals


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was thinking the Seahawks if they find any drugs during the case.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can totally see Rex Ryan walking into the prison with a Jets QB playbook and telling Hernandez that he's the new starting QB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Losing Hernandez is more worse for the Pats long term than it is short term. There goes that huge edge they had over EVERYONE with GRONK/Hernandez which was a lot of fun to watch. Man, what a fucking mong Hernandez is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

MEH

Brady did fine in the past with spares. Their defense has improved. They're definitely going to need to run a more balanced approach. This will actually make them a better team if they can make it work. Balanced offenses are the way to go, and I think the Pats were moving in that direction last season. Pass heavy was/is an anomaly. NO and GB are about the only teams that should pass a ton. lol Jason Garrett.

GRONK should be back at some point. He's one of the most deadly and unstoppable red zone targets this game has ever seen.


Hernandez would've just gotten hurt and missed time again this season. He's not that big of a blow. Welker is a way bigger hit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GRONK should be back around October so yeah, unless he suffers another setback we won't be without him for too long.

I have faith in Brady but I'm definitely disappointed in this offseason. I'm confident that the defense will improve with Talib having a full season, the Wilson signing and further development from the younger guys like Chandler Jones, Hightower and Dennard.

The Pats offense will definitely be a lot more balanced this season especially with Brady having all these rookies receivers/tight ends around him. And hopefully some of the rookie receivers/tight ends like Dobson & SUDSY live up to the hype that I've seen from other Patriot fans. And also Amendola & Edelman can stay healthy, but lol at that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

BRING BACK DEION BRANCH:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Branch will be back I'm sure :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FUCK YOU HERNANDEZ, YOU WERE MY KEEPER

SUDSY


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



> @DougKyedNESN: FOX 25 just said Hernandez will go to Bristol County Jail after arraignment. This is a no bail situation.”


Seems to be a more serious charge coming, other than only an obstruction charge.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

For sure. You'd get bail if it was just obstruction.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cleveland Browns cut a player facing charges Also:



> Dov Kleiman ‏@NFL_RealUpdates 3s #Browns copy the #Patriots and release undrafted rookie free-agent LB/DL Ausar Walcott following his attempted murder arrest.




NFL.com Story:
http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...r-walcott-charged-with-attempted-murder-in-nj



> Ausar Walcott charged with attempted murder in N.J.
> By Gregg Rosenthal
> Around The League Editor
> Published: June 26, 2013 at 12:01 p.m.
> ...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Browns UDFA LB also charged with attempted murder in a separate case

FUCKING NINJAS


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not sure how true this is, but:



> Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet 1h
> #Patriots made the call to cut Hernandez if he was arrested in this murder case last week not today, I'm told. Once it happened, he was gone




Also, seems the Patriots have already pulled all of #81's merchandise from it's team stores & their website.
I just looked on their shop site, "Your Search For "aaron hernandez" Returned No Results".
Patriots are moving fast to make fans forget about him.

However, his merch is still on NFL Shop.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's the right call, also not surprised that they had this planned in advance.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah it is.
He has done something (obstruction or actually pulled the trigger), he needs to face the consequences.


Personally, I would have the same thing with Ray Lewis back in 2000.
I will never be a fan of his, after that.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gotta get rid of those 81 jerseys? Time to re-sign Randy Moss and get those sales back up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hernandez going to jail a tight end but leaving a wide receiver. 

Source: unknown.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sucks if you've got a Pats jersey with Hernandez on the back. REFUND.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Arrested for murder and multiple guns charges


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

UPDATE (2:44 p.m. ET): Hernandez has been charged with murder, and five gun-related charges. He’s pleaded not guilty.

http://blogs.thescore.com/nfl/2013/06/26/aaron-hernandez-has-been-arrested/


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Got my new position


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

@GeorgeColli 
DA: victim's last two text messages to his sister were "nfl" and then "just so you know"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's got one hell of a poker face:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Unreal... Wonder if the Patriots are happy now about letting Welker walk for Amendola. LooooooL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Patriots wanted both Welker & Amendola but Welker chose Denver over them.

And I'm sure they would've fought harder to keep Welker if they knew Hernandez would go to jail for murder, GRONK would need back surgery and Brandon Lloyd would be let go.

Easy to talk about letting Welker go in hindsight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GRONK will retire, and Hernandez is going to get life in prison. :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Hernandez going to jail a tight end but leaving a wide receiver.
> 
> Source: unknown.


:lmao awesome.

He got paid what, like 40 million? Just beyond retarded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WWF, thoughts on how Luck, RG3, Kaepernick, Wilson and pretty soon Tannehill are all better than Cam Newton?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Easy to talk about letting Welker go in hindsight.


It is, though I'm still surprised that they didn't offer him a huge contract for all he's done there. Its just funny how things like this pan out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> It is, though I'm still surprised that they didn't offer him a huge contract for all he's done there. Its just funny how things like this pan out.


Not really surprising that they didn't give a 32 year old receiver a big contract.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> WWF, thoughts on how Luck, RG3, Kaepernick, Wilson and pretty soon Tannehill are all better than Cam Newton?


You mad that the only person Brady has to throw to is Amendola? :lelbron


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> You mad that the only person Brady has to throw to is Amendola? :lelbron


:brady


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Notorious what happened? Im at work but this dude that just came in told me they got him on camera with the weapon, his tire tracks and the motive. Is that all true, im still assuming he is protecting one of his boys just because I can't see someone being that stupid to throw a potential amazing career away.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



SoupBro said:


> Notorious what happened? Im at work but this dude that just came in told me they got him on camera with the weapon, his tire tracks and the motive. Is that all true, im still assuming he is protecting one of his boys just because I can't see someone being that stupid to throw a potential amazing career away.


All I know is that he's been arrested for the murder and the cops are saying that Hernandez shot the guy 5 times.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Soup, he's most likely a fucking idiot.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bubble Yum and Loaded Guns: The Aaron Hernandez Story


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Soup, he's most likely a fucking idiot.


Can he be that big of an idiot though. I can call athletes who drive drunk idiots or say something stupid but what he is being accused of is a whole other level. Shooting someone 5 times then dumping the bottom then all that shit about breaking his phone and his security. 

It was injuries that broke up the TE party but damn I never expected this.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

so is there a "you don't get paid if you go to jail for murder" clause in his contract?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Pats released him like immediately after he got arrested.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No guaranteed contracts in the NFL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> The Pats released him like immediately after he got arrested.


Damn reall? BB must know everything because I doubt its simply about the Pats image being ruined. 

He was my fave of the TE combo on the Pats but guy has to be the biggest dumbass to do that. Was actually gonna get a Hernandez jesery in the near future to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He doesn't have to know everything. Hernandez is going to jail on murder charges, not many NFL teams would've kept him under contract.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think any teams keep him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Raiders would give him an extension


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> No guaranteed contracts in the NFL


But most contracts do have guaranteed money in them.



CamillePunk said:


> so is there a "you don't get paid if you go to jail for murder" clause in his contract?


If the Pats had waited they could have got most or all of the guaranteed money back through certain clauses in the CBA, but since they cut him they will owe him all the guaranteed money in his contract.

Three tweets from Schefty...

Adam SchefterAdam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 6h
Aaron Hernandez's 2014 salary-cap charge will be $7.5 million, which is remaining pro-ration of his signing bonus.

Adam SchefterAdam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 6h
Aaron Hernandez's new salary-cap charge in 2013 is $5.092 million, an increase of $1.019 million.

Adam SchefterAdam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 6h
By releasing Aaron Hernandez today, Patriots have waived all rights to recoup bonus money or salary through the CBA.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bengals would keep him.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> Bengals would keep him.


Jets would give him a bonus.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The last player to tackle Aaron Hernandez was Bernard Pollard, who does that really surprise?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



SoupBro said:


> Damn reall? BB must know everything because I doubt its simply about the Pats image being ruined.
> 
> He was my fave of the TE combo on the Pats but guy has to be the biggest dumbass to do that. Was actually gonna get a Hernandez jesery in the near future to.


I don't think the Pats know much more than we do. Maybe they knew he was going to be charged with murder before the news broke but that's it. They've been distancing themselves since day one.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Jmacz said:


> The last player to tackle Aaron Hernandez was Bernard Pollard, who does that really surprise?


That's insane. Pollard is Patriot Krypronite


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> Bengals would keep him.


Only _*until *_he actually gets convicted and goes to jail. Then they would release him about a month later...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rotoworld said:


> ESPN Boston says undrafted rookie TE Zach Sudfeld showed off "impressive pass-catching skills and dependable hands" during offseason workouts.


Pats won't miss a beat at TE. WR could still be a problem, but as has been said, Brady did just fine with spares in the past.

SUDSY


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> *Pats won't miss a beat at TE*. WR could still be a problem, but as has been said, Brady did just fine with spares in the past.
> 
> SUDSY


----------



## brutaLAD (Jun 27, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

who would take aaron at their team when gets let off in a few months?


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't know if any team will touch him.
If somehow, he stays out of jail.
He is going to have a long fight ahead of him. 

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...-that-may-connect-hernandez-to-2012-killings/



> Cops impound SUV that may connect Hernandez to 2012 killings
> Posted by Michael David Smith on June 27, 2013, 3:33 PM EDT
> 
> Aaron Hernandez is currently in jail, and won’t be getting out any time soon if ever, because he’s a suspect in the murder of Odin Lloyd. He may soon face legal trouble in the deaths of two other people in 2012 — and police have recovered what they believe is a key piece of evidence that could tie Hernandez to that case.
> ...



Seems the NFL wants each team to wait for a conclusion in the case(s).
Before the can try & sign him.



> Ian Rapoport‏@RapSheet3h
> Not a surprise, but… former #Patriots TE Aaron Hernandez has cleared waivers.





> Ian Rapoport‏@RapSheet3h
> Teams were told if Hernandez enters into a contract prior to resolution of charges, it will not be approved until Goodell holds hearing





> Ian Rapoport‏@RapSheet3h
> The purpose of the Goodell hearing? To determine whether Hernandez should be suspended or face other action prior to his case being settled





> Ian Rapoport‏@RapSheet3h
> Simply: If a team signs Hernandez they'd face the possibility of his contract not being
> approved & Hernandez suspended, per source



I don't see how he ever comes back from this, anyway.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://www.sportsnet.ca/football/nfl/pats-offer-free-exchange-for-hernandez-jerseys/


Why didn't WWE ever do this with Benoit lol. Sounds like something they'd do if they wanted to really try to erase him from history.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah I saw that, the right thing to do. Though they only allow you to exchange them if you bought the jersey from the Pats store or the Pats online shop. So if you bought it anywhere else you're stuck with it lol. But still, right move.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So allegedly Hernandez killed this dude to shut him up about info he may have know about the other double homicide that he's being investigated for.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I guess Hernandez wasn't a big fan of CSI. During his arraignment the prosecution revealed that Hernandez is caught on video surveillance on the night of the murder buying blue bubblicous gum and a pack of black and milds at a local gas station (Because you gotta smoke some blunts with the homies to blow off steam after you commit a homicide apparently). When Hernandez returned the rented Nisan Altima and the staff did a routine cleanup of the vehicle they found a .45 caliber bullet casing (Which turned out to be the exact same bullet casing found at the murder scene) and chewed piece of BLUE BUBBLICOUS GUM!


Now I'm totally expecting:

*Prosecution:* Your honor, Mr. Hernandez has also been linked with 2 other homicides in the previous 3 years. We discovered something quite strange at the crime scenes of these homicides as well but we just couldn't quite put the pieces together.... until now! You know what we found at the crime scene your honor? None other then a piece of BLUE BUBBLICOUS GUM!!!

*Audience:* *GASP*

*Prosecutor:* Mr. Hernandez, it looks like your luck is all _chewed_ up!

♫ OHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHH ♫



http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/blog/e...possible-key-evidence-in-aaron-hernandez-case


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tebow Jinx. Ever since he was picked up all Boston sports were doomed.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Why does everyone assume the Black and Milds were for smoking weed? From my experience they are the worse possible thing to roll with, and it is far easier to buy just about anything else. Most people who buy them actually smoke them, it seems like only idiots actually try and roll a blunt with them.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Jmacz said:


> Why does everyone assume the Black and Milds were for smoking weed? From my experience they are the worse possible thing to roll with, and it is far easier to buy just about anything else. Most people who buy them actually smoke them, it seems like only idiots actually try and roll a blunt with them.


Pretty sure they were talking about the black and milds that are like swishers, not the regular black and milds with the wooden tip. It's just B&M's version of a swisher like white owl's and optimo's. AH was for sure blunt blowin, if he just smoked tobacco like that he'd buy a damn pack of cigs lol. I would bet cash money that AH would test positive right now, those cigarillo's are NASTY on their own. The weed is probably less harmful to the lungs then that chemical covered shredded tobacco that probably sits on the floor of a warehouse in Malaysia for 8 months lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah as far as I know, manufactured tobacco is far more harmful than marijuana (lol tobacco is legal, the other isn't oh shit off topic!). I'm not sure why it matters he was or wasn't smoking weed. He's being charged with murder here.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Yeah as far as I know, manufactured tobacco is far more harmful than marijuana (lol tobacco is legal, the other isn't oh shit off topic!). I'm not sure why it matters he was or wasn't smoking weed. He's being charged with murder here.


I don't think it matters whether or not he was smoking it, but early reports said the drugs may be involved as far as motive. Although at this point, who knows what's true and what's made up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Random early pick for Super Bowl:

DENVER BRONCOS


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Random early pick for Super Bowl:
> 
> DENVER BRONCOS


I think they'll have the best record in football 

BUT...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I also see the Broncos having the best regular season record but I just don't trust Peyton in the playoffs.

I don't have a SB prediction just yet. If I just to had pick one right now I'd go with the Seahawks but I'm gonna wait and see once the season starts.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Everyone will pick the Broncos but I can't see it. Peyton will be great in the regular season as usual and they'll almost definitely get a bye, but can't see them winning it. The 49ers will be there and thereabouts again. Will be an NFC team this year I think.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hear that UDFK? People don't think PEYTON MANNING will come through in the playoffs.

I don't think he'll have to. Defense is good. Players around Peyton are good. This is probably his most talented offense he's ever had. Even :romo could win a big game with this offense:side:


My pick will probably change a few times before this thing gets started.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kinda funny how people always pick the top teams to win the Super Bowl prior to the season and for like the last 4 years it's always been 9 or 10 win teams that get hot at the right time and win it all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah it's lame. The days of the obvious juggernaut are over and have been for awhile. 

inb4 Bucs win it all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bucs should be rather good this year.

Their defense should be good and the offense should be good as well even though I have little to no faith in Josh Freeman.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Kinda funny how people always pick the top teams to win the Super Bowl prior to the season and for like the last 4 years it's always been 9 or 10 win teams that get hot at the right time and win it all.


That's true, but teams that have blitzed through the regular season have still got to Super Bowls recently, they've just slipped up on the day. It's not like SBs have consisted of just teams that won 9 or 10 regular season games. Plus, it's always hard to predict who will be that team that has the late surge before each season. Hence why people usually predict the more obvious teams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Hear that UDFK? People don't think PEYTON MANNING will come through in the playoffs.
> 
> I don't think he'll have to. Defense is good. Players around Peyton are good. This is probably his most talented offense he's ever had. Even :romo could win a big game with this offense:side:
> 
> ...


this isn't flaming since I'm not addressing anyone in particular but you're a fucking moron if you don't think Broncos win because of Manning. They would have won it last year had it not been for that secondary, so yeah, ****** plz.

That's like saying you don't trust the Pats because they always lose in the playoffs now, just a stupid comment. And before ******* bring up 3 CHAMPIONSHIPS OVER 1, yeah except it's been a decade since the last one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Now I don't remember that Broncos/Ravens game perfectly but didn't Peyton throw two crucial interceptions in that game, including one in OT that led to the Ravens game-winning FG drive?

And yes I don't trust Peyton Manning in the playoffs. And I have reason for that. And if someone says they don't trust the Pats in the playoffs anymore because they've failed to get it done for almost a decade then that's fair as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Random early pick for Super Bowl:
> 
> DENVER BRONCOS


That's a funny way of spelling DETROIT LIONS

:side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not saying he played great or anything, but he wasn't the reason they lost and he did enough to allow them to win. They scored like 35 points or close to that, didn't they? Yeah, that's plenty from the offense, the defense and the secondary in particular just let Flacco rape them with the long bombs and anyone that watched that games can remember multiple long bombs being completed on those idiots.

Just to clarify, Manning was to blame too as that OT INT was awful and cost them any chance of winning, but I wouldn't say it was him choking that let them down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Flacco owned everything in the playoffs. Don't feel bad. He was historically great.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Flacco owned everything in the playoffs. Don't feel bad. He was historically great.


If it wasn't for that blown coverage in the Broncos game, he wouldn't have even made it past that game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

But they did, and he took advantage of that. Luck plays a part in success. It's wired into the game. There's some quote by some guy that says it's an oblong leather ball, weird stuff is gonna happen.

Helmet catches, blown coverages, and Neil O'Donnell happen.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You can take any game or even season and point out several things that could've gone the other way and changed everything. It's a silly thing to use as any kind of argument. The Ravens deserved to win the super bowl as much as any team that has won a championship in sports deserved it. They scored more points than the other team. Those are the rules.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> If it wasn't for that blown coverage in the Broncos game, he wouldn't have even made it past that game.


No offense but welcome to how football games are won and lost lol. The team that makes the least mistakes and makes the most plays is going to win and that's exactly what the Ravens did. The Broncos made a lot more mistakes at the end of the game like Fox playing too conservative and running the ball 3 straight times and allowing the Ravens to get the ball back at the end of regulation, Rahim Moore blowing a coverage, and Peyton Manning throwing a pick in OT on a ball that should've never been thrown.. The Ravens didn't make key mistakes like that at the end of the game and they made more plays. Making less mistakes and making more plays is a time tested formula for winning football games. 


You could say something like this about every SB winning team. Great teams capitalize on their opponents mistakes whether it's a blown coverage, a fumble, an int, a penalty, a missed block, missed kick, poor clock management, ect.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> If it wasn't for that blown coverage in the Broncos game, he wouldn't have even made it past that game.


You mad brah?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Enterprise said:


> You mad brah?


Far from it. It's going to be funny when the Bengals win the Division.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is Cleveland's year:side:

JAWS is on the Wheeden train now.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Far from it. It's going to be funny when the Bengals win the Division.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


>


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> This is Cleveland's year:side:
> 
> JAWS is on the Wheeden train now.


Jaws should hop off. I was on this train last year saying they'd be contenders in 2014. :side:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

JAWS has foresaken the Eagles, ranking Vick the 25th best qb. That hurt my heart


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Far from it. It's going to be funny when the Bengals win the Division.


and lose in the wildcard round just like they have been the past decade.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Far from it. It's going to be funny when the Bengals win the Division.


Why would this be funny? The Bengals are a good team.  Also, the 2013 NFL season won't change anything that happened in the 2012 NFL season.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Far from it. It's going to be funny when the Bengals win the Division.


The Bengals are a team on the rise who will get another wildcard spot this year, and I like their chances to actually win the wildcard game this time around. The Ravens should still be considered to be the favorites to win the division considering how the Steelers are progressively getting worse and the Browns are well.. the Browns. The Ravens defense will be greatly improved due to the talent they brought in and the new youth they have.. not to mention a 100% healthy Terrell Suggs and Ladarius Webb. And don't forget about the Super Bowl MVP :flacco1


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah if the Ravens can stay healthy I don't see them not winning the division.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm ready for a year of mediocrity from the Chiefs. This may be our most talented roster in a while though, and we actually have a decent QB for once but we shall see how we actually function on the field. Every year, every one be "Chiefs got a talented roster yo!" and look where that gets us. Andy Reid, I give you one year. If we suck, like your last "talented" team in Philly, then you ain't gonna help us succeed in the long run. Apparently though Smith and Bowe have good CHEMISTRY! Whatever that amounts to in the month of July.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> I'm ready for a year of mediocrity from the Chiefs. This may be our most talented roster in a while though, and we actually have a decent QB for once but we shall see how we actually function on the field. Every year, every one be "Chiefs got a talented roster yo!" and look where that gets us. Andy Reid, I give you one year. If we suck, like your last "talented" team in Philly, then you ain't gonna help us succeed in the long run. Apparently though Smith and Bowe have good CHEMISTRY! Whatever that amounts to in the month of July.


KC, the only team my Bills seem to win against during the year. :lol

You guys will probably get your win back this season, just like :cena3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Aww... man Kobra, quit reminding me Jim Kelly died


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Damn Jim Kelly is dead? Fuck. 

Oh you mean Black Belt Jones not the Bills old QB.

Still....Fuck. RIP Black Belt Jones aka Jim Kelly.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Broncos have a good chance to reach the Superbowl simply because the Ravens and Patriots look to be much weaker. I don't see who will stop them realistically. Houston if they can somehow get their shit together is about the only team stopping them. 

NFC is going to be a real battle. San Fran, Green Bay, and Seattle are all given high expectations. Giants and Saints looking to re-emerge. My Redskins have a _really_ tough schedule and RGIII remains a wild card. See how he feels in 6 weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not sure about the Giants. That defense isn't good. The offense can still be really dangerous though, so 9-7 isn't out of the question and that could win the NFC East.

Saints D was really bad last year too, but they get Sean Payton back. I'd pepper my angus if I had NO on my schedule this season.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Freeloader said:


> Broncos have a good chance to reach the Superbowl simply because the *Ravens and Patriots look to be much weaker.*


You've been watching too much hack analysis on ESPN lol. I'll let the Pats fan's speak for themselves but..



- Dumervil upgrade over Kruger 

- Elam upgrade over pollard (BP horrible in coverage last year)

- Chris Canty huge upgrade over Kemo 

- Marcus Spears is just a depth player and he would've started on our SB team

- Michael Huff upgrade over 35 yr old Ed Reed with bum hip (Would probably be a pro-bowler already if he wasn't on the Raiders defense his whole career)

- Arthur Brown/Darryl Smith upgrade over 37 yr old Ray Lewis (liability in coverage in a pass happy league)

- Get back Lardarius Webb who was playing at top 5 cb level before injury

- Terrell Suggs is actually 100% healthy now and has shed 10 lbs in the offseason to get faster

- Juan Castillo has improved OL drastically since he joined Ravens staff just prior to the playoffs last year

- Jim Caldwell has full control over offensive scheme now and isn't forced to call plays out of Cam Cameron's pb (Even though he got us through the SB with Cam's pb which is an accomplishment in it of itself)

- Joe Flacco playing the best football of his career (See Drew Brees after finally leaving Cam Cameron's offense)

- Offense is younger, faster, more versatile (Deonte Thompson and Kyle Juszczyk)

- Bryant McKinnie in best shape of his life after spending last year in Harbs dog house for poor conditioning. He's lost weight and has looked great at OTA's

- Osemele primed for a pro-bowl season at LG after a truly outstanding rookie year

- Bernard Pierce growing at a rapid rate and looks even better this year after a great rookie season, creating one of if not the best 1-2 punches at rb in the whole nfl w/ Ray Rice (In fact a lot of Ravens fans will tell you they feel Pierce has already surpassed Rice as an runner in between the tackles)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dumervil was a pretty great acquisition. That fell into their laps, but you take that shit and run. I think people have forgotten about that.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well I think it's fair to say that the Pats are weaker. Injured Gronk (for now), no more Hernandez, Welker leaving and replaced by injury-prone Amendola. Basically Brady has a whole new receiving core at the moment. However, we've improved our defense with the acquisitions of Wilson and Talib permanently, plus drafted pretty well (IMO anyway). At the end of the day though, the Patriots are better than anybody at adjusting to change and with Brady at QB and Belichick as HC we're still legit contenders. Broncos obvious favourites though from the AFC and rightly so.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pats could be better once Gronk is back. Vereen played receiver a bit and was pretty good. He's got the talent to create mismatches.

And Brady has been good without obvious talent. It's on the defense. If they can continue to improve, NE will still be a threat. They'll almost certainly be in the playoffs since they're in the AFC East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not worried about the Pats tbh.

My only worry is the health of the receivers/tight ends. I think the defense will be fine.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I could see the Dolphins posing a big challenge to the Pats this year though.

I just hope my Broncos don't choke this year, I hate that were the early favorites though. The early favorites never fucking win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah I've heard about the hype for Miami. Maybe they do rise up a bit. I'm gonna assume they won't since there seems to always be talk of one of the other teams being good, yet they rarely are.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Far from it. It's going to be funny when the Bengals win the Division.


That would be hilarious. But I'm not going to count on it. Too much is riding on the growth of Andy Dalton. There's no more excuses to be made for him after this year. And unfortunately, the team has no plans whatsoever if they have to go forward without him. And from what I saw last year, I don't have a lot of confidence in his ability to make the necessary adjustments to up his game.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pats are weaker but I wouldn't say significantly. Brady made it work with Troy Brown as his star wr and Fauria at TE before lol.. it's not like he's never been successful without a Randy Moss or Wes Welker caliber wr to throw to. BB will focus a lot more on scheme and less on personnel is my guess. I still think the top SB contenders in the AFC are Denver, Baltimore, NE. If the Texans had a real QB they'd be my SB favorite even above those 3 teams because they probably do have the best team in the AFC outside of that one position. But what an important position it is, I see Houston losing in the divisional round for the 3rd straight year with Schaub at the helm. Both conference's are pretty wide open to be fair, I'm sure they'll be a surprise team that makes a late run as well.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You got to realize though when Brady was throwing to Brown and Fauria... he had a great defense on his team too. They certainly don't have that now. Brady may have to be the MAN more than ever before now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Yeah I've heard about the hype for Miami. Maybe they do rise up a bit. I'm gonna assume they won't since there seems to always be talk of one of the other teams being good, yet they rarely are.


Jaws is also on the Tannehill hype train. He broke him down today on NFL Live. Tannehill has a very good pocket awareness and we know he is still rather new at QB with limited experience in College. With an actual receiver in Mike Wallace, Tannehill may have a good chance at beating the Sophomore Slump and improving. I still think the Dolphins are at least a year or two away from competing in their division.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Really depends on how Lamar Miller does. I think he can be an effective RB and if Tannehill can avoid a slump then their offense may be pretty decent. It will look even better when they go up against NE..


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> You got to realize though when Brady was throwing to Brown and Fauria... he had a great defense on his team too. They certainly don't have that now. Brady may have to be the MAN more than ever before now.


Yeah I agree with that, the early 00's Pats were very good defensive teams and that's not to be overlooked. Brady will have to put the team on his back more then every before with this year's group. I still see them winning the division but a SB birth might be just out of reach this year with the losses they've endured on offense. But I also think you could see a guy like Jake Ballard step up and have a big year (good fantasy sleeper!).. Also depends on how much Dobbins can contribute right away. Pats are a team with a lot of question marks right now but a lot of potential as well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think the Pats win the division but there's no way we're going to the Super Bowl this year. Would bet on us losing in the divisional round.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Jaws is also on the Tannehill hype train. He broke him down today on NFL Live. Tannehill has a very good pocket awareness and we know he is still rather new at QB with limited experience in College. With an actual receiver in Mike Wallace, Tannehill may have a good chance at beating the Sophomore Slump and improving. I still think the Dolphins are at least a year or two away from competing in their division.


I'm a huge Fins fan (in case my sig didn't give it away) and while I think the Fins will be much better this year, and the Pats may be a little worse, I agree the Fins are prolly a year or two away from taking the division. That's not to say they won't compete for it, but as long as Brady is elite and Tanny isn't, it's still the Pats division. As ol' Rick Flair says "To be the man...you gotta beat the man".


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think the dolphins will go around 8-8, i would say they are maybe a player or two away from being a playoff team. I don't think not having Welker will hurt them as much as people think. Not saying that Edleman or Amendola will put up 120 catches but i think the combo of them might.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WOOLCUNT said:


> I think the dolphins will go around 8-8, i would say they are maybe a player or two away from being a playoff team. I don't think not having Welker will hurt them as much as people think. Not saying that Edleman or Amendola will put up 120 catches but i think the combo of them might.


Agreed. The run game is the only question I have but their defense looks improved and their acquisitions for Mike Wallace, Dannell Ellerbe as well as their draft class this year looks stellar. If Ryan Tannehill continues to progress from his rookie year then I can see them taking the division next year. The Patriots are on the decline and Tom Brady isn't getting any younger. The team improving in similar ways to them are the Rams, but I think that it will be easier for the Dolphins to reach success in the upcoming years because they play in a much easier division than the NFC West.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Dolphins.

unk2

Jets will finish with a better record. Believe it.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> The Dolphins.
> 
> unk2
> 
> *Jets will finish with a better record. Believe it.*












That's not going to happen. Jets are going to be awful again this year.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jets will finish 3-13. Sorry I just don't see them being that good this season.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

49ers and Seahawks will battle for the West until the very last week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I did my full NFL season predictions. I have Dolphins at 10-6 with a Wildcard spot. Jets at 4-12.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The AFC Wildcard spots are going to have a lot of contenders. Colts, Bengals/Ravens (depending on which team wins the division), Chiefs (they're going to be a sleeper team), and the Dolphins. I'll even throw the Bills in there too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

We ain't competing for no wild card spot. :kobe8


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Defo-Not-Magic said:


> We ain't competing for no wild card spot. :kobe8


The Texans are a great regular season team. You think that you'll beat them for the Division title?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well considering we were one win away from winning it last season(that being a win over the texans in the game we lost against them) I'd think we stand a pretty good shot. If Andre goes down with an injury they're essentially fucked in their passing game as their lead receiver would be a rookie and that's with Schaub as their QB. Basically I don't believe in SCHAUB or their passing game in general.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Colts are also my pick to win the AFC South but then again, I am incredibly biased :brady2


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> The Colts are also my pick to win the AFC South but then again, I am incredibly biased :brady2


I also see the Colts taking the AFC South this year, Andrew Luck gonna have a big year and be the difference maker for them. I could see Indy sweeping Houston in the regular season with their high powered passing attack and getting a huge edge in the division as a result. Houston isn't built for shoot outs with great passing teams (Pats twice and the Broncos games last year). They're at their best when they can run the ball and control the game. If you make them go drive for drive with you and force Schaub to beat you with his arm it put's the Texans at a big disadvantage. Houston's big pass plays come when Foster is gutting the D for 1st down after 1st down, their passing attack loses all it's juice when they're passing out of necessity and not strategy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> Jets will finish 3-13. Sorry I just don't see them being that good this season.


We wont be good.

We'll be better than the Dolphins.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> We wont be good.
> 
> We'll be better than the Dolphins.


I don't see it. Jets are in serious rebuilding mode and the Phins at least have some talent in place that's ready to win now. The Phins went out and got Wallace, Keller, and brought back Hartline so Tannehill has some weapons to play with. Jets had a bottom 3 passing attack last year (ranked 30th). They lost Keller and signing Obomanu isn't exactly the big time offensive weapon they desperately needed lol.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah even if NYJ can run the ball ok, who do they have as a threat on play action? The QB certainly isn't a threat. Seems like teams will stack the box vs the Jets and it'll be really hard to move the ball. I don't even know who is on that defense anymore either.

Good news for Jets fans is you'll most likely have a top pick. Gamble on Manziel if he keeps it up at A&M.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I know of Cromartie.

And Bart "CAN'T WAIT" Scott.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> I don't see it. Jets are in serious rebuilding mode and the Phins at least have some talent in place that's ready to win now. The Phins went out and got Wallace, Keller, and brought back Hartline so Tannehill has some weapons to play with. Jets had a bottom 3 passing attack last year (ranked 30th). They lost Keller and signing Obomanu isn't exactly the big time offensive weapon they desperately needed lol.


Keller might the worst player in the league. Never despised a Jets player so much.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> I'm a huge Fins fan (in case my sig didn't give it away) and while I think the Fins will be much better this year, and the Pats may be a little worse, I agree the Fins are prolly a year or two away from taking the division. That's not to say they won't compete for it, but as long as Brady is elite and Tanny isn't, it's still the Pats division. As ol' Rick Flair says "To be the man...you gotta beat the man".


I play you in the pre-season opener.

:romo2


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Good news for *Chargers* fans is you'll most likely have a top pick. Gamble on Manziel if he keeps it up at A&M.


Fixed it for you. It's hard to think of positives when you think of the Chargers.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> Keller might the worst player in the league. Never despised a Jets player so much.


I can see why. Every time I hear his name I think of this play


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> We wont be good.
> 
> We'll be better than the Dolphins.


2nd place in the AFC East. 

Which means 5 wins or more. :lol


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> I play you in the pre-season opener.
> 
> :romo2


You play for like 1 series then you and the rest of the starters will be out.

Don't get why people hate on Keller. He's had a crappy QB for years and still does fairly well. Not saying he's amazing or anything, but above average.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> We wont be good.
> 
> We'll be better than the Dolphins.


I'm not hating, just stating what I have seen by picking game by game (yeah I'm obsessed). The Jets will beat the Bills once, Miami once probably, Cleveland, Carolina and maybe Oakland. I also believe Geno Smith will be a starter by Week 11.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Miami will win enough games to screw themselves out a draft pick and lose enough to miss the playoffs. Patriots will win the division at 10-6.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pats will be better than 10-6, I'd say they'll surprise at a ho hum 12-4

BELIEVE IN SUDSY


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Pats will be better than 10-6, I'd say they'll surprise at a ho hum 12-4
> 
> BELIEVE IN SUDSY


I would usually agree with you, but they have no tight ends with Gronkowski on the DL and Hernandez gone. Their top WR is decent at best. They are going to need an old school top notch Tom Brady effort this season but at 36, he will do enough to help them win the division but not dominate like in years past, especially when he will be doing all the work.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> Miami will win enough games to screw themselves out a draft pick and lose enough to miss the playoffs. Patriots will win the division at 10-6.


I wouldn't be surprised if that happens. But I think this is finally the year Miami starts looking like a perennial playoff team.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> I'm not hating, just stating what I have seen by picking game by game (yeah I'm obsessed). The Jets will beat the Bills once, Miami once probably, Cleveland, Carolina and maybe Oakland. I also believe Geno Smith will be a starter by Week 11.


Geno should be the starter week 1. Everybody except Rex Ryan knows Sanchez sucks. The only way Ryan keeps his job is if Smith starts and plays well enough for them to have a winning record.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SEAHAWKS BABY!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> I would usually agree with you, but they have no tight ends with Gronkowski on the DL and Hernandez gone. Their top WR is decent at best. They are going to need an old school top notch Tom Brady effort this season but at 36, he will do enough to help them win the division but not dominate like in years past, especially when he will be doing all the work.


Did I not say BELIEVE IN SUDSY? TE is in capable hands.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> I would usually agree with you, but they have no tight ends with Gronkowski on the DL and Hernandez gone. Their top WR is decent at best. They are going to need an old school top notch Tom Brady effort this season but at 36, he will do enough to help them win the division but not dominate like in years past, especially when he will be doing all the work.


no tight ends? ballard and sudfeld. besides, gronk is only expected to miss the season opener. amendola is decent? what were people saying about welker before he came to new england? amendola has better hands than wes anyway so I'd expect him to have a great season as long as he can stay healthy. 

their defense is making positive strides as well.

they'll be fine.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I just came in here to say that my Green Bay Packers break my heart every offseason with odd moves...Someone come save us before its too late


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Re Pats: It's all about that VEREEN.

You got COBB HeatWave.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I know...Still, if Samantha Steele and the Minnesota Packers give us fits, i'm gonna riot..

Still didnt improve the defense imo...I wanna cry now


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

that offensive line of yours needs serious help as well, sean.

as long as rodgers is in a packer uniform you'll be a contender though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Champ said:


> that offensive line of yours needs serious help as well, sean.
> 
> as long as rodgers is in a packer uniform you'll be a contender though.


If I remember correctly, we did draft a guy or 2 to help with depth, because dudes stayed getting hurt on the line...I'm excited to see what Lacy does though. Main reason when even got to the SB is because we had a decent running game. 


Team Adderall has the NFC on lock at the moment to me..Dudes are straight up nasty


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*A brief story to describe my feels & optimism toward the 2013 season & my Buffalo Bills.

I expect a lot of this










A couple of these










Which will cause me to










Followed by










And just when I thought it couldn't get any worse










Which results in










The End*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was SOOOOO high on Spiller his rookie year especially in fantasy football..Dude rose from the dead last year as soon as I turned my head..smh


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> I was SOOOOO high on Spiller his rookie year especially in fantasy football..Dude rose from the dead last year as soon as I turned my head..smh


Yeah with Jackson's pile of injuries Spiller should be getting the bulk of the carries, Chan was an idiot last year the way he was using Spiller/Jackson. Should have both those guys on the field as much as possible, split one of them out - do something.

Fans of other teams should be happy though, Spiller being preserved is gonna be great when his contract is up & he gets the F out of Buffalo. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh man. It's happening again. I'm falling for the Chiefs hype, I'm picking them to make the playoffs again. Plz don't disappoint me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I always fall for Chiefs hype. Jamaal Charles former Longhorn great is why.

Plus they were originally the Dallas Texans, and even though I wasn't alive then, I gotta love the DFW teams.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Let's assume the Broncos, Colts, Patriots, and Ravens win their divisions. Which teams get the Wild Card spots? Bengals, Chiefs, Texans, Steelers, or maybe the Browns, Dolphins or Bills? (Possibly reaching on the last three.) I want to think the Chiefs could do well, but it's hard not to see the Bengals or Texans make it unless Dalton regresses or the Texans collapse.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Probably gonna have some new blood in the playoffs. It's just the way things work now. I need to see how those up and coming fringe teams look though.

Colts are the only ones I don't think we should assume will win their division. I don't believe in any of the other AFC South teams, but I don't believe in the Colts yet either. I do believe in the LUCKS, but not the Colts.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Re Pats: It's all about that VEREEN.
> 
> You got COBB HeatWave.


VEREEN.

He's taking a lot of snaps lining up at receiver during practices. Flashbacks of him raping the Texans in the playoffs :mark:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Probably gonna have some new blood in the playoffs. It's just the way things work now. I need to see how those up and coming fringe teams look though.
> 
> Colts are the only ones I don't think we should assume will win their division. I don't believe in any of the other AFC South teams, but I don't believe in the Colts yet either. I do believe in the LUCKS, but not the Colts.


I'm iffy on the Colts too.

Chiefs should be much better just because they have a QB now.

Bengals should be a playoff team again, but I don't see enough to seriously contend for the Super Bowl. 

I really don't think there's gonna be a dominant team in the AFC besides the Broncos.

NFC could have several. Packers, 49ers, Seahawks, Falcons. But with all the hype around the 9ers and Hawks, I have a feeling one of them will end up sucking it up this year. Just cuz that's the kinda stuff that happens in the NFL.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> I'm iffy on the Colts too.
> 
> Chiefs should be much better just because they have a QB now.
> 
> ...


Probably the Seahawks since they're guaranteed to have a few drug suspensions.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> Probably the Seahawks since they're guaranteed to have a few drug suspensions.


HA! Good point. Don't they have 1 or 2 already?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Oh man. It's happening again. I'm falling for the Chiefs hype, I'm picking them to make the playoffs again. Plz don't disappoint me.


GET OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chiefs aint making no playoffs...Raiders & Chargers will be in contention before they ever will be...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can't help it man.

I picked the Chiefs to make the playoffs all of the last 3 or so years and they missed it every single time. This can be the year. I'm still holding out hope for the boys in red. Gonna believe in Alex Smith and the Texas Legend.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I like the Chiefs offense..Defense though? Eh....

I think if you went by sheer talent, Broncos would be last in that division..Agree or Disagree?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> I like the Chiefs offense..Defense though? Eh....
> 
> I think if you went by sheer talent, Broncos would be last in that division..Agree or Disagree?


Um...disagree.

Manning, Welker, Decker, Miller, Clady, Thomas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Um...disagree.
> 
> Manning, Welker, Decker, Miller, Clady, Thomas


Interesting..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> I like the Chiefs offense..Defense though? Eh....
> 
> I think if you went by sheer talent, Broncos would be last in that division..Agree or Disagree?


They seem to have some good players on defense.

Eric Berry, Brandon Flowers, Sean Smith, Tamba Hali...or are those the only good players on their defense :side:

Where's TomahawkJock at?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Chiefs are the only ones in that division that could compare talent-wise.

Charles, Bowe, Hali, Berry, Alex Smith

Raiders have.............um.........McFadden if he's healthy!

Chargers have............um..........Rivers if he's playing well!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chargers are my prediction for worst record in the NFL.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

rivers isnt that bad


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rivers is the Romo of the AFC. But no he isn't a bad player.

And he isn't the reason I'm picking them to have the worst record. Who do they have besides Rivers, Gates and Eric Weddle? And Rivers & Gates are both out of their primes.

And do they still have that same idiot as head coach?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah Norv Turner is in Cleveland now. He's the OC I think.

Danario Alexander and Vincent Brown can be good WR. They have serious issues at RB and offensive line though. Woodhead is their best RB lolol (Mathews is always hurt so doesn't actually count).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> The Chiefs are the only ones in that division that could compare talent-wise.
> 
> Charles, Bowe, Hali, Berry, Alex Smith
> 
> ...


Lies Lies Lies!!!!!

Liugit, Rivers, Weddle, Gates, Floyd, Freeny?

DMC, Reece, Denarius, Houston? 


I think it's close imo, which is why I brought it up


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WOODHEAD.

Gonna miss that guy 

But Woodhead can't be expected to be the guy getting the most carries on the team. He's pretty much a poor man's Darren Sproles.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> rivers isnt that bad


I just don't know about him anymore. A couple years ago he was awesome. But the last two years....what happened? Bad coaching? No weapons? I don't know. He makes a ton of $$ next year, so if he doesn't get back to playing well he's gone.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> Lies Lies Lies!!!!!
> 
> Liugit, Rivers, Weddle, Gates, Floyd, Freeny?
> 
> ...


Forgot about Weddle. Freeney is a bit past his prime I think, still good though.

The rest of the guys you mentioned are above average IMO. Not top level talent.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rivers lost confidence and trust in those around him(Coaches, players, etc)...He had reason to imo..Norve getting out of town may have been a blessing in disguise, except Aj Smith is still there..smh


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> Rivers lost confidence and trust in those around him(Coaches, players, etc)...He had reason to imo..Norve getting out of town may have been a blessing in disguise, except Aj Smith is still there..smh


I think yer right, but like I said, I'm not sure. This will be the year to tell whether he is done or back. He might just need a fresh start with a new team.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Now that Rivers is a turnover machine, is he still an asshole like he once was?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> Now that Rivers is a turnover machine, is he still an asshole like he once was?


Yes, but not as big an asshole as Cutler.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Champ said:


> no tight ends? ballard and sudfeld. besides, gronk is only expected to miss the season opener. amendola is decent? what were people saying about welker before he came to new england? amendola has better hands than wes anyway so I'd expect him to have a great season as long as he can stay healthy.
> 
> their defense is making positive strides as well.
> 
> they'll be fine.


Oh they'll be fine, just not dominant. Gronk's injury is still serious. He is no guarantee to be that great once he is back either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

freeney is pretty garbage now btw.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> Oh they'll be fine, just not dominant. Gronk's injury is still serious. He is no guarantee to be that great once he is back either.


Pats anger me..Get Brady a legit #1 big time down the filed playmaking Wide Receiver....WIDE RECEIVER..and they don't only score 14 against the Giants..Make Brady's job easier, not harder


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

When is a good time to post predictions? Like all predictions? Now or in a month? I finished mine last night.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Whenever u want yo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Official Predictions

AFC
West
1-Denver (10-6)-Broncos face some adversity but still win the division. 
2-San Diego (7-9)-Chargers are the best of the last 3 crappy teams in the AFC West
3-Kansas City (6-10)-Alex Smith will show everyone why the 49ers got rid of him. 
4-Oakland (5-11)-Rebuilding Project continues in Oakland.

North
1-Cincinnati (10-6)-Bengals win the division on the last day of the season. 
2-Baltimore (9-7)-Ravens barely make the playoffs the year after they won the BIG GAME. 
3-Pittsburgh (9-7)-Losing some tiebreakers will cost them a playoff spot. 
4-Cleveland (4-12)-The Browns are nowhere ready to win. Their division isn't as strong as it once was but they are not good or eve average yet. 

South
1-Houston (12-4)-Best regular season team in the AFC. Only challenge is themselves and the Colts. 
2-Indianapolis (11-5)-Their luck continues this year -pun intended-they don't win the division yet however. 
3-Tennessee (8-8)-They will be average, not great, not horrible. 
4-Jacksonville (3-13)-Jaguars have a lot of work to do to get back to the decent years.

East
1-New England (10-6)-They will lose a few more games this season, still take this very weak division. 
2-Miami (9-7)-Miami loses out on a tiebreaker thanks to a loss to Baltimore that will come back to haunt them. They are better but not playoff bound. 
3-Buffalo (6-10)-A late surge does nothing but screws their draft pick for next season. 
4-New York Jets (3-13)-The Jets will struggle a lot this season and Rex Ryan will be fired.

AFC Playoffs
Wildcard Round: 
-#6-Baltimore avenges the Week 17 loss and ousts Cincinnati from the playoffs. 
-#4 New England destroys #5 Indianapolis as the Colts defense is still not up to playoff par.

Divisional Round:
-#1 Houston takes down the #6 Baltimore Ravens ending their hopes of a repeat and avenging a playoff loss from two years ago. 
-#2 Denver eliminates #4 New England in probably the last ever playoff battle between Tom Brady and Peyton Manning.

AFC Title Game. 
-Denver upsets the Texans on the road and Peyton Manning gets another shot at the SUPER BOWL. Texans are left happy that they made it further but upset at missing a chance at the Super Bowl.

NFC Predictions coming up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Broncos have the easiest schedule in the NFL brah. It's hard to see them not going at least 12-4 or 13-3 this year. That and because Manning has only won less than 12 games once this past decade.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I disagree with the guy before Magic.

Any team with Peyton Manning is the best regular season team in the AFC.

I'll be shocked if the Broncos don't have the best record in the AFC.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> freeney is pretty garbage now btw.


Yeah it's no wonder why it took forever for him to find a home this offseason. Even a team like the Broncos who lost Dumervil and had the Manning connection with him from Indy passed on him. I think I've already mentioned in this thread watching Freeney use the spin move so much he was opening giant holes for RB's when he guessed wrong on it being a pass. Freeney is a good 3rd down pass rushing specialist but he's not worth starter money at this point in his career.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFC 
West
1. San Francisco (13-3)-The 49ers overcome adversity and go 13-3 for the second time in three years with their only losses coming at home to Houston, St. Louis and in Seattle. 
2. Seattle (12-4)-The Seahawks are once again strong but lose games they should win and ultimately cost themselves a chance at the division. 
3. St. Louis (9-7)-The Rams are improved and better than ever but a loss to Atlanta in Week 2 costs them a chance at the playoffs. 
4. Arizona (4-12)-Arizona falls victim to the beasts in their division. 

North
1. Green Bay (10-6)-Packers struggle this season but still manage to win the division in the last weekend of the season. 
2-Detroit (9-7)-Lions are better but struggle a lot in the start of the season which costs them some wins. 
3-Minnesota (8-8)-Vikings miss the playoffs this year as their harder schedule prevents them from achieving much. Christian Ponder regresses. 
4-Chicago (8-8)-A transition year for the Bears as they will win some big games and ultimately find ways to lose some big games too.

South
1. Tampa Bay (9-7)-The curse of the south continues as yet again, a different division winner takes the title. This time it's the improved Bucs who take advantage of a soft start of the season schedule to pad some wins and win the division. 
2. Atlanta (9-7)-A tiebreaker prevents the Falcons from winning the division again but they do make the playoffs. 
3. New Orleans (7-9)-They get Sean Payton back but still lack a defense. They are a year away from being good again. 
4. Carolina (6-10)-No defense to show for this Panthers team. 

East
1. Dallas (9-7)-The Cowboys actually do something right and win the division for the first time in four years. They do much better against their own division and take advantage of winnable games. 
2. Washington (8-8)-They struggle more this season and ultimately lose the division on the very last day of the season. 
3. NY Giants (8-8)-A late season swoon again costs them a chance. Their offense is a amazing but their defense is horrifying. 
4. Philadelphia (5-11)-The Eagles will struggle as Chip Kelly's offense will not be as successful as the Harbaugh bros. 

Playoffs

Wildcard Round
-#6 Atlanta beats #3 Dallas 
-#5 Seattle Beats #4 Tampa Bay

Divisional Round
-#1 San Francisco beats #6 Atlanta
-#2 Green Bay Beats #5 Seattle finally avenging the Touchderception game. 

NFC Title Game
-San Francisco beats Green Bay in a hard fought classic that is very much like the old school games. 

SUPER BOWL
-San Francisco finishes the job this season and wins the Super Bowl over Peyton Manning and the Denver Broncos.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> I disagree with the guy before Magic.
> 
> Any team with Peyton Manning is the best regular season team in the AFC.
> 
> I'll be shocked if the Broncos don't have the best record in the AFC.


I would too but at the same time, they have games against the Colts, Texans (both on the road), Giants (in NJ). Their 10-6-12-4 record will really depend on how they do in their division games. If they sweep like last season, they are set. If they lose a game or two (which is possible), their record will slip. I still call them to be the rep in Super Bowl for the AFC.

(Last year I predicted 49ers and Patriots, I was off by one team). Football is getting easier to predict lately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not really sure what to expect from the Steelers this year, tbh.

Our defence is a lot younger. That's certainly weird isn't it. 

Still hoping this is the year our running game gets a bit more consistent. Hope someone steps out and proves they can be at least a 2 down running back and be good enough to handle the majority of the carries. Instead of everyone doing mediocre at best. Whether it be Bell, Dwyer or Redman. We used a 2nd rounder on Bell so I certainly hope it's him sooner or later.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> NFC
> West
> 1. San Francisco (13-3)-The 49ers overcome adversity and go 13-3 for the second time in three years with their only losses coming at home to Houston, St. Louis and in Seattle.
> 2. Seattle (12-4)-The Seahawks are once again strong but lose games they should win and ultimately cost themselves a chance at the division.
> ...


I think Carolina can have a winning record this year. At least wishful thinking. Front seven looks nice on defense but Beason/Davis will probably get hurt. The secondary could use some work, and Steve Smith won't be around for ever. Plz start DeAngelo this year, I'm sick of Stew and DeAngelo was breaking out again last season near the end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DALLAS is going to be really bad defensively. No 3 techs and you switch to a 4-3. lol ok Jerreh.

Without 3 techs, Sean Lee won't be able fucking own like he would with them. Ah well, another wasted year for Demarcus Ware.


Gaping holes in the interior D-line and a still suspect O-line. Probably reverting to 6-10 here. :romo gonna win them a few games.


IF miracles occur, and they can stop the run, I actually like this defense a lot. Seriously if you could plug in two decent DTs, they'd be good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

MrMr thoroughly weigh in on the Steelers. Go.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't know much about them. Antonio Brown is the main WR now? Bell will be your lead RB, just because everyone else is terrible. Big Ben will still Big Ben. Who rushes the QB there now? 8-8ish.

I'll also echo IMPULSE's stance.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> I'm not really sure what to expect from the Steelers this year, tbh.
> 
> Our defence is a lot younger. That's certainly weird isn't it.
> 
> Still hoping this is the year our running game gets a bit more consistent. Hope someone steps out and proves they can be at least a 2 down running back and be good enough to handle the majority of the carries. Instead of everyone doing mediocre at best. Whether it be Bell, Dwyer or Redman. We used a 2nd rounder on Bell so I certainly hope it's him sooner or later.


All my sources are saying transition year and it could very well be. But with Big Ben the team always has a shot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Timmons, WORILDS, Woodley, Old Man Larry, Polamalu will be around there and everywhere. Maybe Jones.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They obviously need a healthy TROY. Could get 9-7, maybe 10-6 if he's in berserker mode.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> DALLAS is going to be really bad defensively. No 3 techs and you switch to a 4-3. lol ok Jerreh.
> 
> Without 3 techs, Sean Lee won't be able fucking own like he would with them. Ah well, another wasted year for Demarcus Ware.
> 
> ...


Dallas is the type of team where a play here, a play there and they are either 6-10 or 10-6. They always fuck up the close games the last few seasons and it shows in their record. Last year they lost TWO division games by 6 or less. They also lost to the Ravens in a game they should have won. When they learn how to close, that is when they will be decent.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I heard Polamalu feels the best he has in years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> Dallas is the type of team where a play here, a play there and they are either 6-10 or 10-6. They always fuck up the close games the last few seasons and it shows in their record. Last year they lost TWO division games by 6 or less. They also lost to the Ravens in a game they should have won. When they learn how to close, that is when they will be decent.


Yeah that's Dallas for sure.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> I heard Polamalu feels the best he has in years.


if that is the case, they have a chance to shock some people. Steelers are so under the radar this year it isn't even funny. That is usually when they are most dangerous though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Motivated, focused, chip on his shoulder Big Ben is not someone you want to face.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Man....I'm getting excited just thinking about the season. Football is probably my only realistic chance (as a fan) of seeing a title this year.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is around the time every year where I start itching for football to start.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> DALLAS is going to be really bad defensively. No 3 techs and you switch to a 4-3. lol ok Jerreh.
> 
> Without 3 techs, Sean Lee won't be able fucking own like he would with them. Ah well, another wasted year for Demarcus Ware.
> 
> ...


Rob Ryan is SOOOOO underrated imo..Browns shouldnt have let him go and the Cowboys certainly shouldnt have let him go ..Especially after just 1 year


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

steelers getting in the playoffs if bell has a good year. cincy will back into the playoffs again and then will be in cap hell after paying atkins, green and possibly dalton. baltimore will be on flacco's arm. so probably out of the playoffs. browns will be the browns.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> steelers getting in the playoffs if bell has a good year. cincy will back into the playoffs again and then will be in cap hell after paying atkins, green and possibly dalton. *baltimore will be on flacco's arm.* so probably out of the playoffs. browns will be the browns.


I was going back and forth on this and then remembered who their coach is. But then again, even the greatest coaches have off years. We just haven't seen it from John Harbaugh yet.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> *Nah Norv Turner is in Cleveland now. He's the OC I think*.
> 
> Danario Alexander and Vincent Brown can be good WR. They have serious issues at RB and offensive line though. Woodhead is their best RB lolol (Mathews is always hurt so doesn't actually count).


Which means eventually he will end up as Browns head coach and ensure at least another five or so years of blatant mediocrity.

:clap Well done, Cleveland. You make me proud to be a Bengals fan. :clap


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Pratchett said:


> Which means eventually he will end up as Browns head coach and ensure at least another five or so years of blatant mediocrity.
> 
> :clap Well done, Cleveland. You make me proud to be a Bengals fan. :clap


Cleveland should just give Cowher everything he wants + more..If you're gonna suck, at least make your fans think you're actually trying to head in the right direction...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*Let's go Browns! This is your year!*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Brye said:


> This is around the time every year where I start itching for football to start.


I get that way when Training Camp is starting. Cause then we only a week or so from the preseason. I usually look forward to the very first week of preseason, then i realize i don't know anybody who is playing.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> steelers getting in the playoffs if bell has a good year. cincy will back into the playoffs again and then will be in cap hell after paying atkins, green and possibly dalton. *baltimore will be on flacco's arm. so probably out of the playoffs.* browns will be the browns.


Flacco has never missed the playoffs 5/5. That's a silly statement


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*looks at banner*

Ok son

just forget that the team lost half of their starters and flacco is inconsistent as anyone. that should make you feel better.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> *looks at banner*
> 
> Ok son
> 
> *just forget that the team lost half of their starters and flacco is inconsistent as anyone. I'm mad*





pryme tyme said:


> - Dumervil upgrade over Kruger
> 
> - Elam upgrade over pollard (BP horrible in coverage last year)
> 
> ...


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

it's funny how many of those are blind homer justifications


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Pratchett said:


> Which means eventually he will end up as Browns head coach and ensure at least another five or so years of blatant mediocrity.
> 
> :clap Well done, Cleveland. You make me proud to be a Bengals fan. :clap


Cleveland would prolly enjoy being mediocre for 5 years instead of sucking ass for 5 more


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Flacco has never missed the playoffs 5/5. That's a silly statement


That defense wont be making his life as easy as it once was bruh...and Boldin being shipped off imo, will hurt more than some think..Other than Rice, I think he was Baltimore's most reliable weapon


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Here are the season predictions I did a couple of weeks ago. There's still a few things I might change around, especially the NFC East. Just a total question mark. I don't think the Giants will be that bad, as I originally had them down for. But regardless:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> *That defense wont be making his life as easy as it once was bruh*...and Boldin being shipped off imo, will hurt more than some think..Other than Rice, I think he was Baltimore's most reliable weapon


They had the 17th ranked D last year and had a litany of injuries all year so that makes no sense. I'm sure that 17th ranked D missing key starters like Ray Lewis and Lardarius Webb made Flacco's "life easy" lmao you don't know what your talking about :lmao

How many more times do I have to post this. If there's one thing that Ravens fans are pumped about it's our new defense



pryme tyme said:


> - Dumervil upgrade over Kruger (Already locker room leader in camp)
> 
> - Elam upgrade over pollard (BP horrible in coverage last year)
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens demise isn't happening. Dumervil changed all that. AFC North favorite for sure.

Cruz signs deal with Giants. 6 yr/46 million I think. Something like that.

Mike Vick might get cut lolol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My predictions...

AFC East - Pats
AFC North - Bengals
AFC South - Colts
AFC West - Broncos
Wild Cards - Texans, Chiefs/Ravens

NFC East - Redskins
NFC North - Packers
NFC South - Saints
NFC West - Seahawks
Wild Cards - 49ers, Falcons/Bucs


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Colts aren't making the playoffs. Regression's gonna hit them like a bitch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> They had the 17th ranked D last year and had a litany of injuries all year so that makes no sense. I'm sure that 17th ranked D missing key starters like Ray Lewis and Lardarius Webb made Flacco's "life easy" lmao you don't know what your talking about :lmao
> 
> How many more times do I have to post this. If there's one thing that Ravens fans are pumped about it's our new defense


Your opinion pretty much became invalid to me after you red repped me...If you cant discuss sports without getting your heart broke because someone thinks differently than you, then there's no reason for you to talk what makes sense and what doesnt..Good Day sir


@Perfect Poster I still think Colts should've hired the interim HC last year as the HC this year...Think that will have a slight effect on them regresing




Notorious said:


> My predictions...
> 
> AFC East - Pats
> AFC North - Bengals
> ...


I'm rolling with you on all except wild cards and NFC/AFC South Winner


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not even close to predicting the Ravens will repeat as SB Champs or anything overly ambitious before they've even played a regular season game this year. I keep my expectations as realistic as possible.. With that said I just find it funny that so many people are saying they are going to miss the playoffs and go 8-8. Nothing new, we were supposed to finish 3rd last year according to other fans. Giving the Ravens the respect they deserve as SB Champs would actually make them less likely to repeat. This team feeds on hate and doubt for motivation, I say keep it up. As annoying as it was the media and fans constantly doubting us in the playoffs and predicting we would lose big every week lit a fire in our team to prove everyone wrong. For this team to be told yet again that their not good enough, their a fluke, their this, their that, is about the best thing that could've happened for them mentally.


Anyone who says the bengals will win the division I'll bet cash money with right now. Can be for as little or as much $$$ as you want. That's easy money. I'm not sure what we'll do in the playoffs but the Ravens are a clear favorite to win the AFC North again.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> *Your opinion pretty much became invalid to me after you red repped me*...If you cant discuss sports without getting your heart broke because someone thinks differently than you, then there's no reason for you to talk what makes sense and what doesnt..Good Day sir
> 
> 
> @Perfect Poster I still think Colts should've hired the interim HC last year as the HC this year...Think that will have a slight effect on them regresing
> ...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> @Perfect Poster I still think Colts should've hired the interim HC last year as the HC this year...Think that will have a slight effect on them regresing


Arians no doubt was important to them, but I'm more basing this off the fact that they had a 9-1 record in games of 1 score or less and because they won 11 games despite being outscored in PD. Plus this team still has some talent to rebuild, playoffs not withstanding. The division may be weak, but I'm not willing to crown them over the Texans yet when their schedule gets tougher. Plus I put some stock into PD and luck being indicative of future success. It's highly likely they look better as a team with a worse record. 7-9 or 8-8 tops, I'd say.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Plus I think the Titans and Jags will be a tad better this year(Im a sucker for Henne & Shoelace combo)...May not show record wise, but i think it will on the field


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



> Plus I put some stock into PD and *LUCK* being indicative of future success.


Agreed. LUCK will be a huge part in the Colts winning. It won't be this year though.


Redskins winning the SB btw.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Redskins winning the SB btw.


Black Jesus back?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I see you with that wordplay MRMR. Very nice.

Skins only gonna win if CAPTAIN KIRK is given the reigns to the ship. Step out of the way RG3. We all know black QBs can't win SBs :rg3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> They had the 17th ranked D last year and had a litany of injuries all year so that makes no sense. I'm sure that 17th ranked D missing key starters like Ray Lewis and Lardarius Webb made Flacco's "life easy" lmao you don't know what your talking about :lmao
> 
> How many more times do I have to post this. *If there's one thing that Ravens fans are pumped about it's our new defense*





pryme tyme said:


> *I'm a redskins fan how am i homer for the Ravens? *Listen I came in here and the FIRST thing I noticed was the anti-Ravens bias, it's glaring. I'm on a football forum of all sorts of fans and you guys seem very salty over here in comparison. I'm from the area so someone's gotta stand up for them when you guys are all just being whiny haters. Reminds me of when the Heat just won the Title, nothing but crying and pandering about why they'll fail the next year.. Like I said I'll stick to wrestling on here, you guys don't need me challenging your absurd football related claims. United by a common enemy it looks like, carry on.


:hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> Black Jesus back?


AMEN

(not bitter that Griffin is a *******...NOT BITTER AT ALL)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> Colts aren't making the playoffs. Regression's gonna hit them like a bitch.


we're not the lions. :kobe3


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The thing is, the AFC is so weak that I could easily see the Colts making the playoffs again even with a worse record. Steelers and Dolphins look like the only teams with an outside chance of stealing one of those spots but I would say more Steelers due to their coach and QB.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It would seriously amaze me if Ravens fans can go from Ray Lewis ball cupping and dick sucking to BEING EXCITED about upgrading that washed up slow ass in mere months.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> we're not the lions. :kobe3













That ain't right man.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Mr Mister, I thought we already established the :kaep is Black Jesus, RG3 is temptation of the devil.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Mr Mister, I thought we already established the :kaep is Black Jesus, RG3 is temptation of the devil.


KAEPERNICK is the "what the fuck race is that guy" Jesus, aka future of the human race Jesus.

THE FUTURE


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> we're not the lions. :kobe3


:scalabrine



rbhayek said:


> The thing is, the AFC is so weak that I could easily see the Colts making the playoffs again even with a worse record. Steelers and Dolphins look like the only teams with an outside chance of stealing one of those spots but I would say more Steelers due to their coach and QB.


Someone will come out of nowhere. They always do. People didn't expect the Colts to do what they did last year.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> :scalabrine
> 
> 
> 
> Someone will come out of nowhere. They always do. People didn't expect the Colts to do what they did last year.


To be fair, they had Andrew Luck who was one of the most hyped QBs and led them to several comeback wins. 

But you're right there will be a team that comes out of nowhere.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Probably the Chargers if blown half-time leads is any significance


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> Black Jesus back?


That needs to be on a shirt ASAP.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> I see you with that wordplay MRMR. Very nice.
> 
> Skins only gonna win if CAPTAIN KIRK is given the reigns to the ship. Step out of the way RG3. We all know black QBs can't win SBs :rg3



Super Bowl MVP Doug Williams says hey. Won with the Skins, by the way.


Not because they are my team or anything. But, I say the Skins will win it all. Because of :rg3. :


Seriously though, they were also able to keep most of last year's team. Only starter gone is S M. Williams. He should be easy to replace. LB L.Alexander has signed with another team (ARI). He could be harder to replace, he was the Special Teams captain. However, with the players coming off of IR & who they drafted. I think they can improve on what they did during the 7 game win streak. 

So, I predict they can win the division again, & make a run in the playoffs.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

that ravens fan is really mad for some reason


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Redskins won't win shit with Snyder as owner :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Tha Masta said:


> Super Bowl MVP Doug Williams says hey.
> Won with the Skins, by the way.
> 
> 
> ...


Getting rid of Madieu Williams was an upgrade. He's the reason we lost the Giants game among other games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^ As the fan of another team who realized this and let him go, :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> It would seriously amaze me if Ravens fans can go from Ray Lewis ball cupping and dick sucking to BEING EXCITED about upgrading that washed up slow ass in mere months.


smh we showed Ray so much love during his last ride because it was the last time we would ever see the Greatest MLB of All Time play for the franchise that he built and represented for 16 years. Not because we thought he was still playing like it was 2003, Ray played with a torn triceps and still led the post-season in tackles though. Not to over shadow the fact that he was a liability in coverage and that was on full display in the SB. It wasn't about Ray playing phenomenally or anything like that though, it was about what he meant to the city of Baltimore and walking away from the game as a Champion. No one will ever replace Ray Lewis and what he meant to this team but Daryl Smith/Arthur Brown will be better in the passing game then Ray was last year. Has nothing to do with turning on Ray that's just a fact (A lot of it also has to do with Lewis's nagging toe injury that started in 2009).


btw I am also a Redskins fan because I have personal ties to the team. Usually I'm not a fan of any team not from Baltimore but my father is a HS Coach in the Baltimore/DC area and we're good family friends with an unnamed former Redskins coach/player who is still involved with the franchise operations. I've been to more Redskins games in the last couple years then Ravens games in my life and he's hooked me and my family up with pre-game on field passes to mess around and meet some players before the game. I'm born and raised in Baltimore and I've been a Ravens fan my whole life but I have an undeniable allegiance to the Redskins in the NFC and I do consider myself a skins fan considering I follow them closely, go to a lot of the games, and have gotten to meet London Fletcher/Ryan Kerrigan/Chris Horton among some other current players before various games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Why doesn't the family friend have a name? Who wouldn't name their own kid? That's weird. I don't remember any coach/player not having a name.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HeatWave said:


> Cleveland should just give Cowher everything he wants + more..If you're gonna suck, at least make your fans think you're actually trying to head in the right direction...


LOL Cleveland Browns. Just saw this and had to mention it:

Source= http://www.foxsportsohio.com/fox-sports-networks/story/alt/Mansfield-man-passes-away-makes-final-re?blockID=918555#.Udr_smfbSi4.facebook



> The obituary of a 55-year-old Mansfield, Ohio, man who died on the Fourth of July describes him as “fun" and "loving.”
> 
> No kidding.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah that was the LOL of the day around these parts(im from Columbus)...My dad is a lifelong Browns fan, and to see them constantly "do what they do", frustrates me for him..I swear it feels like they've purposely tried to tank ever since that 10-6 season...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Why doesn't the family friend have a name? Who wouldn't name their own kid? That's weird. I don't remember any coach/player not having a name.


I'm not gonna share personal information like that online. I shared all the information I was comfortable disclosing. They're a friend of the family and that's that. It's not John Riggins or Joe Theismann if it helps you sleep :lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I give the Browns props for somehow getting Derek Anderson into a Pro Bowl.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> I can see why. Every time I hear his name I think of this play


I'll never forget the play week 1 vs The Ravens in 2010. He caught an out by the sideline one yard short on 4th down on our final drive. All he had to do was turn and go forward one yard to extend the game. He stepped out of bounds. Game over.

He's awful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How amazing would Bo Jackson be in this era? If you're not familiar with him, imagine Adrian Peterson, but bigger, stronger, and faster.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



kobra860 said:


> I give the Browns props for somehow getting Derek Anderson into a Pro Bowl.


He had some nice weapons, no lie...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> How amazing would Bo Jackson be in this era? If you're not familiar with him, imagine Adrian Peterson, but bigger, stronger, and faster.


If they don't know Bo, then I highly recommend they watch ESPN's 30 for 30 "You Don't Know Bo." Very great.

It would be interesting to see another multi-sport athlete again. NFL and MLB seems to be the easiest combination for the major sports. Not as much overlap.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WOLVERINE DOESN'T RIDE HORSES, HE RIDES MOTORCYCLES


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lots of media and 49ers haters are trying to stir the pot about Colin Kaepernick's Dolphin hat. Truthfully, doesn't bother me. The guy can wear whatever he wants as long as he plays well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Stafford breaking the bank again.

Hopefully that leads to a SB by the time his contract runs out :


----------



## InheritTheWind (Jul 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> Lots of media and 49ers haters are trying to stir the pot about Colin Kaepernick's Dolphin hat. Truthfully, doesn't bother me. The guy can wear whatever he wants as long as he plays well.


It's the dead of tbe offseason. Nothing that's really news so the media might as well stir up a nonexistent controversy to talk about.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's what Kaepernick does, he did that in college too, always wore his favorite color red, when red is a taboo color on campus since it's the rivals colors.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> Stafford breaking the bank again.
> 
> Hopefully that leads to a SB by the time his contract runs out :


You see IHop's finest, McNabb take some shots at Stafford...They gotta take away his phone while on break


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> Stafford breaking the bank again.
> 
> Hopefully that leads to a SB by the time his contract runs out :


Yeah but he plays for the lions, that's like starting the season 0-1 during the first week of the season.



As for Kaep, i don't like that he wore the 'phins hat at all, but i'll forget about it come week 1. Now if it was a Seahawks hat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I love it. Come on ESPN. Push the narrative. "The Pats are average now"

Oh man. I love it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They play in the AFC East that's 5-6 wins right there. just got to go 500 with the other teams.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

We are 54 days away from the start of the NFL season, not that I'm counting. And 48 until college football as well.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So for the past ten seasons a team has gone from worst to first in their division. Washington was the team that did it last year. So if it happens this year, what team do you guys think will go from worst to first? Last year's last place teams were:

Philadelphia
Detroit
Tampa Bay
Arizona
Cleveland
Buffalo
Jacksonville
Kansas City

Kansas City I believe is the most talented team of the bunch, but I don't see Denver losing the division. Buffalo I don't trust their QB situation, but their division is weak sans New England and I suppose they could potentially slip by if the off filed issues continue to bother New England. My pick though is Tampa Bay. The Bucs added Revis to their defense and have quite an improved secondary, one of their biggest weaknesses last year and they are getting their two guards back on the offensive line, which could help Doug Martin even more. I don't know if we will have a team go from worst to first this year, but Tampa is my pick to do it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah if I had to pick one of that list it's Tampa.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah Bucs would be mine too. Detroit would be my 2nd.


Also seems Jaws has Wilson, Kaepernick, and Luck ahead of Griffin. Ok...but he uses the reasoning that him ranking a young QB as high as 13 is rare. 

???

Schaub is top 10 too. I know he knows more about football than I do, but...I'm not sure I can take him seriously anymore.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tampa's my pick too, I think their secondary as a whole has a chance at being one of the NFL's best. Josh Freeman has got to step up though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who do the Bucs have rushing the QB though? That could be a problem for them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's kind of why I'm hesitant to believe a team will do it this year. I feel Tampa may be the best bet, but even with them, they may have D-line problems and it's not like New Orleans, Carolina, and Atlanta are pushovers. If Tampa has a great pass defense, then they have a shot.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Their secondary was the biggest problem. They went from last to first against the run in Schiano's first year, with his style of the 4-3 and Sheridan running it. So it's not like they're totally inept up front..obviously have the capability. 

While they were at the bottom of the sacks list, I think it'll even out now with the secondary upgrade. They'll get to the QB a lot more this season. Top 10? Probably not, but they won't be in the pits.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lions. Why? Fuck you that's why.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Can't argue that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> So for the past ten seasons a team has gone from worst to first in their division. Washington was the team that did it last year. So if it happens this year, what team do you guys think will go from worst to first? Last year's last place teams were:
> 
> Philadelphia
> Detroit
> ...


Detroit easy....Though majority are in weak-mediocre divisions and with a few breaks they all can turn it around, but Detroit should bounce back with little pressure on them. Think they didnt handle expectations too well last year, and wont be dealing with the same kind this year. Not to mention, Reggie Bush in that backfield will do wonders for them. My only question is their secondary


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> So for the past ten seasons a team has gone from worst to first in their division. Washington was the team that did it last year. So if it happens this year, what team do you guys think will go from worst to first? Last year's last place teams were:
> 
> Philadelphia
> Detroit
> ...


Honestly...looking at that list, I don't see it happening this year. But If I would have to pick I would say Philly.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just a few more weeks till preseason


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

August-September got some great stuff to look forward to

1. Start of the NFL Regular Season
2. Fantasy Football $$$ League Drafts
3. Madden 25 Collector's edition w/ Sunday Ticket Online Pass (HDMI BABY!!!)
4. Breaking Bad 
5. GTA V (Will be the best game ever released for current gen imo)
6. UFC on Fox Sports 1 Shogun vs Sonnen Card


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So the Jets are planning on using Geno Smith as a change of pace QB if he doesn't win the starting job. :ti


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> So the Jets are planning on using Geno Smith as a change of pace QB if he doesn't win the starting job. :ti


Change of pace? As in he won't suck quite as much ass as Sanchez?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Unless I'm mistaken, Geno Smith isn't actually a scrambler, so I really don't understand what pace he will be changing. Unless the Jets coaching staff assumes that just because he's black he can run, which is probably exactly what they think. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Change of Pace as in up tempo no huddle, like he ran in college. Probably use Sanchez for more prototypical, methodical drives


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Heatwave, we're talking about the Jets. Did you see them use Tebow last year? Come on, what you said is far too logical(even though the whole concept is illogical) for the Jets to actually use. The Jets are by far and away the worst team at developing QBs and that's a fact.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

"Who is Tebow?" - Rex Ryan


I dont have a clue what the Jets are doing or have planned...Just threw out a possible explanation what they meant by that...I just wanna see what their D plays like


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Agreed with UDFK. It's the Jets, let's just laugh. They're like the Cowboys, but without the awesome teams in the past.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's okay MrMister, with Johnny Football having so many off the field issues it means he'll be available when the Cowboys pick at 15 after going 8-8 again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol yeah when I heard about all the bullshit with him, I figured he's almost guaranteed to be a Cowboy.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It baffles me that his father says he's not in football shape right now. The college season is right around the corner and he's not in shape. Instead he's partying, golfing, taking online classes, but when he finally does something football related with Manning's football camp, he is late and backs out the next day siting dehydration. I get that he is only 20, but some people never grow up, and I think Johnny Football may be one of those people.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dehydration = hangover

It'll be good to see A&M suck this season. Aggies talking all kinds of shit like how they're gonna rule the SEC.

LOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It doesn't matter. They'll be talking about that win at Alabama for the next 50 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol Tide have to have a bad game now and then. 55-6 will be the final score in College Station.

Bama's schedule is hilarious. Almost all their games are in Tuscaloosa.

Football is kinda close. I am mildly enthused.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Time to open up the college football thread...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah about that time for a college football thread. No way Manziel put's up the kind of numbers he did last year on the ground (Especially the 20+ rushing td's).. people already saying he's a lock for another Heisman this year but don't sleep on Braxton Miller or De'Anthony Thomas!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Yeah about that time for a college football thread. No way Manziel put's up the kind of numbers he did last year on the ground (Especially the 20+ rushing td's).. people already saying he's a lock for another Heisman this year but don't sleep on Braxton Miller or De'Anthony Thomas!


I agree. SEC defenses will be gunning for Manziel this year. Saban has prolly spent all offseason thinking of a way to stop him. 

Braxton Miller and Teddy Bridgewater are my early favorites. Clowney could get into the conversation, but he'll have to have a monster year to win.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Probably use Sanchez for more prototypical, methodical drives


It's likely, yet stupid. Their love for Sanchez is so funny.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This Manziel shit is hilarious. ESPN tries so fucking hard to seem like legitimate news.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> This Manziel shit is hilarious. ESPN tries so fucking hard to seem like legitimate news.


To be fair, it's not like much else is going on in the sports world right now. But yeah, ESPN is going overboard with it. I can't wait to see their reaction when Manziel throws his first interception. It'll likely be a reaction akin to a catastrophic event.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah bad timing for Manziel for sure. This is the Dead Zone for American sports with the All Star break.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't see the big deal with any of it to begin with. He's in college. Everybody does that shit in college.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Exactly.

ESPN devotes HOURS to a guy that is just being a normal college kid.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

God I hope HEATH is ready to go at the start of the season seeing as the Steelers have done nothing as far as a contingency plan.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

As far as the Heisman, we need to take a long, hard look at A.J. McCarron. The continued success of Alabama combined with his eye popping efficiency make him a great candidate. Very much so along the lines of a Matt Leinart.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Miami is saying they won't sign Leach. Dallas should sign him...oh wait that's right there's no cap room. lol JERREH.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Disappointing move by Miami. Leach would do wonders for their running game.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Leach might end up back in Baltimore at a discount if he doesn't get some more offers rolling in. I'm excited about Kyle Juszczyk but Leach coming back in a smaller role would be great (It's been noted by ozzie that the door is open for Leach to return if he didn't get what he was looking for in FA). Great guy to have on the GL but he's just not gonna be on the field enough for any team to give him the money he's looking for imo. If it's not Baltimore some team will get him on the cheap soon


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Miami is saying they won't sign Leach. Dallas should sign him...oh wait that's right there's no cap room. lol JERREH.


They said they won't sign him BEFORE training camp. They wanna see how Clay and Lane look when they show up. They could still sign him.

But I think the problem with him is he wants a multi-year deal and I think the Fins only want a 1 year deal.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Since we don't have a college football thread yet, http://espn.go.com/college-football...-antonio-morrison-arrested-barking-police-dog FLORIDA


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How does NHL and NBA have stickied threads but NCAA Football and NFL do not? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Because the NBA is the most popular American sport on here


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

and this is the offseason discussion thread. The season thread is always a sticky. And we have too many stickies. But mostly what Noto said, the nba thread has the most discussion out of all the american sports.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Inb4 Bama just rolls over Texas A&M.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Pretty sure NFL is the most popular during the season. Probably by far. 

Stickies are serious business though. gotta make sure those threads that stay on page 1 regardless are stickies.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

also after free agency/ the draft there's not a whole lot going on.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If you're going by posts then the only sport more popular than basketball on WF is soccer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

yeah, not to mention when noto and I weren't premiums that thread was actually competing with the soccer thread for most posts. We had like 16000 in 2011 which is far more than the NFL thread has ever had. 

but yeah, LUCKS going to win it all this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFL also doesn't have football every day which hurts. As far as I'm concerned the NBA thread never matches the activity the NFL thread gets Sundays at 1pm ET.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Andrew Luck isn't going to be playing in the playoffs let alone the Super Bowl


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm just saying that it is deserving of a sticky especially when you have a fucking tennis thread that's been open a year and is about as active as the NFL offseason one and a MLB thread that has been open a month less with the same amount of posts just about. I dug this thread out of the second page a few days ago.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It'll be stickied again soon. Not to worry GS.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

We're about a week away from having any real discussion, so in the mean time, who do you guys think had a better season: Adrian Peterson in 2012 or Ladanian Tomlinson in 2006? It's a close one with AP coming off of a major knee injury, but I think I have to give the edge to LT. What Peterson did was impressive, but the 31 total TDs are outstanding. While yards are cool and all, points win games and LT scored much more. 

For Reference:

Tomlinson 2006
Rushing Yards: 1815- 5.2 YPC
Avg. Rushing Yards per Game: 113.4
Receiving Yards: 508
Total Yards from scrimmage: 2323
Rushing Touchdowns: 28
Receiving Touchdowns: 3

Peterson 2012
Rushing Yards: 2097- 6.0 YPC
Rushing Yards per game 131.1
Receiving Yards: 217
Total Yards from Scrimmage: 2314
Rushing Touchdowns: 12
Receiving Touchdown(s): 1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Peterson did that with Ponder at QB. Advantage Peterson.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

13 days now till Dallas vs Arizona in the HOF Preseason game :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Always excited for the pre-season. Until I start watching it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Von Miller is/will be suspended for 4 games. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...ler-faces-suspension-for-violating-nfl-policy


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

PEDs?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I've read amphetamines, MARY JANE, and even ecstasy lol. So who knows. His first offense was pot and uppers.

He's appealing though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

His response "I know I did nothing wrong. I'm sure this'll be resolved fairly."

Having weed and ecstasy is obviously not against the rules for NFL players. Damn Goodell and his vendetta against Von.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No way he wins his appeal.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FUCK


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tomlinson, from the question above. 28 rushing TDs, 33 Total TDs (28 rushing, 3 receiving, 2 throwing). Led the team to 14-2. No brainer really. Putting that many points on the board leading to that many wins can not be trumped by anything AP did.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You guys are putting too much stock in TDs. Those are more a function of how good the offense is overall. Having better players around you means more 1st downs, which sustains drives and puts you into position to score. 

Peterson had 6 YPC in an offense where Ponder was the QB. So Peterson saw extra defenders and he still shredded defenses.


Fantasy football though...woah Tomlinson.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TDs win games...yards don't. 1st downs don't. He had over double the TDs. If we were talking 18 to 16 TDs then it could probably be overlooked, this can't be overlooked.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah 1st downs do win you games. I mean obviously scoring more does, but 1st downs get you into position to score. They wear defenses out since you can control the ball. 1st downs are the name of the game really.

Again, Touchdowns show how effective the offense is overall. It's not really an individual stat like ESPN would have us believe. I mean it's credited to the guy scoring it, and that's fine, but there's a lot going on to get that guy into the end zone.


And I'm not even diminishing Tomlinson's 06 here. It was fucking amazing. He still racked up 2300 of yards from scrimmage and a great 5.2 YPC. It's an all time great season. There's nothing wrong with putting it ahead of Peterson's 2012. I like Peterson's more because he did it with far less around him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

1st downs followed by a... touch down win games. 

That offense was all LT. He was in on every series. The ball was always in his hands yet he only fumbled twice all year. 

This is easy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Vikes offense was all Peterson. Even moreso because...Christian Ponder. Rivers was good back in 06.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Circumstances for who else was on the team can not take away from individual success. Neither can control that. Both offences ran through each individual. 

If we really want to talk about first downs Tomlinson had 103 of them and AP had 95 of them. Both of them achieved first downs just under 25% of the time. Don't really see this as a dividing line. AP had 388 touches and LT had 404, this isn't a dividing line either. 33 TDs vs 16 TDs is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well we can't really continue this. Who is around you does have an effect on individual success. Emmitt Smith is not the all time leading rusher without his Dallas teammates.


You value TDs highly. I don't. That's where we disagree.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

We're talking about who had an better individual season and you're basically disqualifying one guy because the other guy has Christian Ponder... ok. Tomlinson had Rivers in his first year as a starter.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LT also had two passing touchdowns that year too which was 2 of SD's 24 passing TDs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol I'm not disqualifying him. I already said if someone wants to take Tomlinson, that's fine. His 06 is still historically and objectively great, even if I think Peterson had the more impressive season.

What I'm basically saying is that Peterson's support was bad. Teams knew Peterson was coming. He still destroyed defenses to the tune of 6 YPC and was like 8 yards short of the single season rushing record. The Chargers had more options. Sure teams still needed to key on Tomlinson, but there were other competent players to support him.

It's like having John Taylor opposite Jerry Rice. Rice would've still owned, but he owned harder because Taylor was a serious threat.


Aid are you seriously saying that passing TDs matter from the RB position? I have to assume that's a joke.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Teams knew LT was coming. In fact Shottenheimer came out and said LT is our best player and we are going to ride him all year then they did.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yep. I just said that. Fortunately for Tomlinson he had more competent teammates. Teams had more to worry about with the Chargers than they did with the Vikings.

Do you think Tomlinson's 06 is the greatest of all time?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah, I'm just adding that he did have an additional two TDs via passing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Nah, I'm just adding that he did have an additional two TDs via passing.


HALFBACK PASS

Yeah, I don't care if he threw for TDs. It's cool that he did though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You just said what?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That teams knew Tomlinson was coming. I said teams needed to key on him too in that post before yours.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh hmmm...

You said they had to worry about him and other people basically. Not really the same thing.

The only other person that they really needed to worry about was Antonio Gates but I digress.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

We'll just disagree on this one JM and Aid.


In other news...camps are starting:mark:


omg Anthony Spencer is already hurt and they lost a backup DE to a torn Achilles already. 3-13 incoming.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's not like either are a bad choice. I would gladly welcome Matt Forte having a season like those two had. 

As for camps, I'm still pretty blind about Chicago at the moment. I have no idea what they are going to be doing and what the changes will be. I know they completely shuffled the line, so hopefully that helps. I am going to be at their pre-season game in Charlotte, so hopefully I get a nice look at the offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's the all time greatest fantasy football season unquestionably. All those fucking sexy points!

No Urlacher, though I guess you guys haven't had the real Urlacher in a few years.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah. Urlacher was slowing down. Chicago drafted Florida Linebacker Jon Bostic in the second round of the draft. He is supposedly one of the fasted linebackers in the draft, so I'm really interested to see how he progresses.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eric Wright failed his physical and the deal is off per Jim Harbaugh. Wright will return back to Bucs. Glad the 49ers didn't get to load up that defense even more, greedy MF'ers lol


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> We're about a week away from having any real discussion, so in the mean time, who do you guys think had a better season: Adrian Peterson in 2012 or Ladanian Tomlinson in 2006? It's a close one with AP coming off of a major knee injury, but I think I have to give the edge to LT. What Peterson did was impressive, but the 31 total TDs are outstanding. While yards are cool and all, points win games and LT scored much more.
> 
> For Reference:
> 
> ...


Does 300 rushing yards really make all that much of a difference to where it offsets Tomlinson's 300 more receiving yards and 20 more total touchdowns? :ambrose2 Not to mention AP had double the fumbles (4) compared to Tomlinson when Tomlinson had more touches. Tomlinson was without doubt more effective.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can't wait for my fantasy football drafts. Last year I hit a home run in 8/10 leagues and got AP in the 3rd-4th round (10 team leagues). I won $$$ In all the leagues that I had AP, 1st in 5/10. Also traded for Chris Johnson when he was in his huge slump and gave up some bum like Mikel Leshoure and cashed in on that in fantasy playoffs in quite a few leagues. Also hit waiver wire gold with Alfred Morris and Russell Wilson/Kap in a few leagues. Gonna be another crazy year for fantasy for sure, main things I've learned over the years:







_1. Make safe picks in the first 2 rounds (No Darren McFadden, Gronk, Jimmy Graham types in the early going.. you'll be kicking yourself when you could've had Marshawn Lynch or Frank Gore)

2. Load up on RB's EARLY (This is more so common knowledge but it can't be said enough..Consistent Fantasy RB's are rare, WR and even QB don't have as big a production gap in the mid rounds) 

3. Go for Home runs in the mid rounds (Focus on high upside players after you have a nucleus of safe early picks)

4. Pay attention to who other users draft (It will help you predict who will still be around when you pick and what positions are getting thin, which tends to happen quickly at RB so pay attention!!)

5. Draft a D/ST and Kicker in the last 2 rounds. (Plenty of sleeper D's/K's will still be around in the last 2 round but you also have to consider these are the first 2 positions dropped when people add players off the waiver wire. You will have plenty of chances to pick up good D's/K's if you don't do so in the draft via the waiver wire. Viable skill position players are a lot more sought after and less abundant on the waiver wire so you have to take your shot on skill position guys while you can in the draft)

6. Don't fall for 1 Week Wonders (Know the difference between the Kevin Ogletree's and the Alfred Morris's, you'll regret it if you use up your waiver priority on someone not capable of repeating an isolated incident of fantasy glory.)

7. Don't get cute with your starters (Barring injury and bye weeks your best players need to play. Don't get discouraged by off weeks with lowered fantasy production out of your top studs)

8. Play patterns you find with your players (Stats can be your best friend as long as you don't over think them, looking through my players stats last year I saw Lance Moore had a streak of TD's at home and couldn't produce on the road. I got the most out of him as a #3 WR by only playing him when he had a home game in the dome. Just one example)

9. Don't be afraid to trade/open communication with other users (Make sure other users know your always open to trades if they can benefit your squad, identify holes in your team early and address them through trade if you can't do so via the waiver wire. There's no penalty against sending trade offers, so send away when you need to improve a position. Eventually someone will bite as long as your being reasonable)

10. Sell High, Buy Low (Meaning when a player get's hot that you don't see being able to consistently perform at that level trade them while their value is at it's highest. Then on the flip side go after elite players that are in slumps. Like I mentioned I got a lot of people to deal CJ for next to nothing when he was in his slump. Elite players tend to bounce back from adversity, that's why they're considered elite players in the first place._


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Manning Bowl

Broncos beat Giants in Regular Season

Giants beat Broncos in SB

Ravens finish 5-11 and don't make playoffs!

As long as its not the Chargers/Jets/Cowboys/Bears (who all I predict finish 3-13) I am fine!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I will make a prediction and say there is no way the Giants and Broncos will meet in the Superbowl. Cowboys will go like 9-7 and lose in the last week of the season to miss the playoffs.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

In what leagues did you snag AP in rounds 3/4? You must have played with a ton of idiots. In any league i was in AP was taken within the top 5 picks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Top 5 coming off of an acl tear? No he wasn't, hell he was mid 2nd here. unk2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He went in the first round of my cash league but don't think it was top 5. I guess I can look... going to look NOW one sec... OK BACK... never mind he went 14th aka early second.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jaguars will be the worst team to answer that one guys question from another thread..


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah the 5 leagues i was in he went in the 1st round, 3 which took him in the top 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

you guys had some fucked up leagues with some fucked up expectations then.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ive never played Fantasy Football but Ive always wanted too.....Is it easy to learn? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SUDSY GONNA HIT THE GROUND RUNNING


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



chrisburr said:


> Manning Bowl
> 
> Broncos beat Giants in Regular Season
> 
> ...


Troll?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Spicoli said:


> Ive never played Fantasy Football but Ive always wanted too.....Is it easy to learn? Any help would be appreciated.


It's pretty easy to learn. All it requires is you to be an active player and to pay attention to the NFL. Fantasy Football is all about stats and at the end of the day, the team with the most yards and touchdowns will win. 

Here's ESPN's intro videos for Fantasy Football:
http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/resources/help/content?name=introduction-videos

And if you or anyone else is interested, we are still having sign-ups for Fantasy Football right now with a basic league and an Auction draft league. Newcomers and veterans are welcome to join.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/886777-fantasy-football-wf-league-3-4-a.html


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> It's pretty easy to learn. All it requires is you to be an active player and to pay attention to the NFL. Fantasy Football is all about stats and at the end of the day, the team with the most yards and touchdowns will win.
> 
> Here's ESPN's intro videos for Fantasy Football:
> http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/resources/help/content?name=introduction-videos
> ...



Thanks man! Much appreciated! I think imma give it a shot this season! Should be fun as hell!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> All it requires is you to be an active player and to pay attention to the NFL.


^^^^^^^This

You'll also need some good old fashioned luck, especially when it comes to injuries.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah knowledge is good, and it will put in position to win, but ultimately the games are down to luck.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


> In what leagues did you snag AP in rounds 3/4? You must have played with a ton of idiots. In any league i was in AP was taken within the top 5 picks.


That's not true at all, before the season started I never even saw AP go in the 1st round let alone top 5. People had no idea if AP was even going to be ready by week 1 and people that drafted him later on were looking to stash him for the 2nd half of the year assuming that his carries would be limited HEAVILY in the early going. People had no idea he was going to hit the ground running like that. Unless you drafted after week 1 this is complete non sense. Nobody wanted to roll the dice on a RB coming off an ACL in the first 2 rounds (including me), when there were a bunch of healthy Pro-Bowl caliber RB's still available that early that had no question marks regarding injury or carries. As someone who ran through about 100 mock drafts and 10 real $$$ league drafts last year the RB's broke down like this in 10 team leagues:

(In no order, the individual tiers broke down differently from league to league)

1st Round: 
-Arian Foster
-Lesean McCoy
-Ray Rice
-Chris Johnson (Which killed many teams I'm sure)

2nd Round:
- Darren McFadden (Sometimes went in late 1st)
- Matt Forte 
- Marshawn Lynch
- Jamaal Charles
- MJD

3rd-4th Round:
-AP (Again no one knew what to expect, this was the tier AP got drafted with, highest I ever saw him go was late 2nd)
-Trent Richardson
-Demarco Murrray
-Ryan Matthews (Was way over hyped)
- Frank Gore (Got slept on last year for some reason)
-Steven Jackson


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Spicoli said:


> Thanks man! Much appreciated! I think imma give it a shot this season! Should be fun as hell!


It is a lot of fun man. If your a first time player I would do a bunch of mock drafts on either ESPN or Yahoo when it get's close to your draft date (Which ever site your going to play for real on). This will help you grasp the fantasy value of each player this year and you can gauge when certain players are being drafted. Do plenty of research and get proficient at putting together good teams through the mock drafts. It will make your real draft a lot more predictable and you'll know what moves you generally have to make to land a good squad. You can try a $$$ league if you want but I would recommend starting with free leagues this year and learning the ropes. No matter how much research you do there will always be a learning curve for beginner users, things like managing the waiver wire effectively can only be honed through experience. Also no matter how skilled you get at FF, there will always be a hidden factor of luck that is undeniable.

I started playing in 2005-2006 and over the years I've seen dream teams I've built fall to dust from injuries and bad match ups.. I've also seen teams I was extremely disappointed with after the draft go on to dominate the league. It's important to run a bunch of different leagues, especially when you start playing for money. Even an extremely skilled/experienced player can get unlucky with only 1 team, when you have 10 your skill (or lack of skill) tends to shine through more.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> It is a lot of fun man. If your a first time player I would do a bunch of mock drafts on either ESPN or Yahoo when it get's close to your draft date (Which ever site your going to play for real on). This will help you grasp the fantasy value of each player this year and you can gauge when certain players are being drafted. Do plenty of research and get proficient at putting together good teams through the mock drafts. It will make your real draft a lot more predictable and you'll know what moves you generally have to make to land a good squad. You can try a $$$ league if you want but I would recommend starting with free leagues this year and learning the ropes. No matter how much research you do there will always be a learning curve for beginner users, things like managing the waiver wire effectively can only be honed through experience. Also no matter how skilled you get at FF, there will always be a hidden factor of luck that is undeniable.
> 
> I started playing in 2005-2006 and over the years I've seen dream teams I've built fall to dust from injuries and bad match ups.. I've also seen teams I was extremely disappointed with after the draft go on to dominate the league. It's important to run a bunch of different leagues, especially when you start playing for money. Even an extremely skilled/experienced player can get unlucky with only 1 team, when you have 10 your skill (or lack of skill) tends to shine through more.


Thanks for the advice bro! Imma definatly try that! Imma do a WF Fantasy League....Now the only thing is to figure out when and how the draft is happening LOL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So apparently under new college football rules, a hit like this is illegal now and the player would get ejected:










Fucking bullshit. The NFL is becoming soft. Actually agree with ESPN's analysts when they say that pretty soon they'll be playing flag football.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> So apparently under new college football rules, a hit like this is illegal now and the player would get ejected:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That was a beautiful ass tackle! LOL Jesus, they really do wanna make football as least physical as they possibly can, dont they?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Block better. Shit like that won't happen:side:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

With the way the NFL hits were called last year I think I held my breathe for about 10 seconds waiting for flags to fly in from every angle


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Braylon Edwards coming back to the Jets.

:mark:

With him, Holmes and Winslow we're so fucking awesome in 2007.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The new running back leading with the crown rule sucks too. Pretty soon, they will be playing with flags.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Joel Anthony said:


> The new running back leading with the crown rule sucks too. Pretty soon, they will be playing with flags.


It's not as bad as people think if you actually read the rule. It only applies in the open field. The NFL said if the rule had been in place last year it would have only been called 6 times. Which kinda makes me wonder what the point is, but oh well.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Exactly, lol.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My biggest problem with all these new rules is although they are pretty clearly defined, it's still a judgement call for the refs. The refs have enough stuff to try to watch for and they are just piling it on year after year. Makes their jobs more and more difficult.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Crazy.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cards about to get Eric Winston on a one year deal and might get Abraham as well.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Cards about to get Eric Winston on a one year deal and might get Abraham as well.


Cards might make some noise this year. But then again, I've said that about them in the past and nothing.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cards could sign every FA left on the market and they would still come in last lol. Rams are actually on the rise under Fisher, too soon for them to really hang with SF and SEA but easily a tier up from the Cards this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> So apparently under new college football rules, a hit like this is illegal now and the player would get ejected:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And taking tackles like that is why Denard Robinson is a fringe NFL player at best.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's not Denard taking the hit, ya idiot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What will Denard play in the NFL? Is he playing running back?

I'm sure he can't do much worse at QB than Gabbert.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's playing Wideout primarily, but he'll probably play a Harvin-like role.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> What will Denard play in the NFL? Is he playing running back?
> 
> I'm sure he can't do much worse at QB than Gabbert.


He's an Offensive Weapon. That is his position on the depth chart. So he is a WR, RB, TE, and QB. Whatever they want, he is.



pryme tyme said:


> Cards could sign every FA left on the market and they would still come in last lol. Rams are actually on the rise under Fisher,* too soon for them to really hang* with SF and SEA but easily a tier up from the Cards this year.


I disagree. St. Louis had the best divisional record last year at 4-1-1. A lot of their matches last year were lost because of missed field goals. Sure Seattle and San Francisco improved, but so did St. Louis.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Probably use Denard like the Panthers use Armanti Edwards. Limited role as a wr and special teams. Wouldn't be surprised if he returned some punts or something in pre-season to see if he can carve out a role for himself doing that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Carolina doesn't use Armanti, tho. Denard'll get a lot more run than Edwards does, in all likelihood. That Armanti deal was just fucking terrible from the get-go.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> I disagree. St. Louis had the best divisional record last year at 4-1-1. A lot of their matches last year were lost because of missed field goals. Sure Seattle and San Francisco improved, but so did St. Louis.


I've been a supporter of the direction the Rams are going in since they hired Fisher. But if you actually think they will compete for the division with SF and SEA this year your dreaming. I didn't mean hang with them in a divisional game.. the Rams are capable of beating both the 49ers and Seahawks on any given Sunday but they aren't going to be consistent enough yet to put the kind of record together it takes to hang with possibly the best 2 teams in the whole NFC for the division crown.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm pretty sure we can expect to see Denard kicking field goals at some point throughout the season for J-Ville.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> So apparently under new college football rules, a hit like this is illegal now and the player would get ejected:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the rule is too much up to the refs descrtion. how the hell are you going to say he's leading with the crown of his helmet and hit the other guys helmet in the split second that tackle takes. Maybe they should do it like basketball and reveiw the play on stuff like this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^What's wrong with leading with the shoulder?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol please don't review a tackle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Matt Ryan gets PAID

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...tt-ryan-agrees-to-103m-extension-with-falcons


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol, Percy Harvin injured already


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Falcons not wanting to make the same bonehead mistake the Ravens made.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not sure if this has already been broken or not...



> Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 27m
> 
> WR Percy Harvin’s hip injury is problematic. He is scheduled to get a second opinion and there is concern about the injury.


EDIT: Dammit, *Notorious*!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^^^That's news to me that it's possibly serious. I read about it earlier but there were no details. Harvin is a supreme talent but he's Mr. Glass.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seattle will be fine still, hurts their chances of winning the division but still a playoff team as long as Wilson, Lynch, and defense are healthy.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Falcons not wanting to make the same bonehead mistake the Ravens made.


Very good. He's been improving steadily every season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

mrmr just saying that because he wants to draft harvin LATE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol if he's not out for the season I'll draft me some PERCY later.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Falcons not wanting to make the same bonehead mistake the Ravens made.


Yeah what a bonehead mistake, keeping up with the current precedent for franchise QB contracts on a back loaded contract to lock up the reigning SB MVP who's never missed a single game in his whole NFL career, never missed the playoffs in his whole career, has won at least 1 playoff game in every year of his career, and matched Joe Montana for the most efficient QB postseason in NFL history. I don't think people realize just how bad of an OC Cam Cameron was, go back and look at Drew Brees' numbers under Cam Cameron in SD.. Flacco has the better stats in Cameron's offense surprisingly. Ever since Jim Caldwell took over for Cameron, Flacco has been on point. Look at his game against the Giants in week 16 after Caldwell settled in as OC, from that point until the SB Flacco was the most efficient QB in Football.

The play that says all you need to know about where Flacco is at under Caldwell was late in the 4th quarter of the SB, 3rd and 1. Flacco sees the 49ers have stacked the box to stuff the run and force a punt, he has the balls to audible to a pass and throw a 10 yard back shoulder fade to Boldin knowing there's a very good chance he can win a 1 on 1 with Culiver if he puts the ball on his back shoulder accurately. The drive ended in a FG instead of a Punt and the Ravens would go on to win by 3. That's why he's the reigning SB MVP and that's why he got paid. As Jimmy McGinty once said "Winners always want the ball when the game is on the line".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I appreciate the long winded, go to battle response but I was merely talking about how they waited till AFTER his contract was up instead of getting it done a year early. They would have saved a crap load of money if they extended the deal prior to last season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

pryme tyme going all TO here. That's my boy. That's my quarterback man.

Cam Cameron is terrible though. He's like worse than Jason Garrett.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> I appreciate the long winded, go to battle response but I was merely talking about how they waited till AFTER his contract was up instead of getting it done a year early. They would have saved a crap load of money if they extended the deal prior to last season.


Problem was Flacco didn't want to extend his rookie contract at the time, he wanted the 100$ million+ contract that he ultimately got but Ozzie and the Ravens were in no position to pony up that kind of dough last offseason. Ozzie has been on record saying they offered Joe a very lucrative contract extension and Flacco opted to gamble on himself and play out his contract. It was a calculated risk by Flacco not to take the top 10 money he was offered but it paid off and he got top 5 money instead by gambling on himself and coming through with a SB MVP and Lombardi trophy. That's how the FA game is played and played to perfection by a player. Doesn't always pay off though and plenty of players end up kicking themselves for not taking a contract extension and playing poorly or getting injured in their contract year.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Falcons not wanting to make the same bonehead mistake the Ravens made.


Because you foresaw Flacco leading a brilliant playoff run ending in a Super Bowl victory. :hayden3

Cam Cameron is the fucking worst, he wasted this team's time and abilities for years. Fuck him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> Because you foresaw Flacco leading a brilliant playoff run ending in a Super Bowl victory. :hayden3


That's not the point...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How can the Ravens afford anyone other than Flacco and Rice once Ray gets his extension? They can't.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> That's not the point...


lol what is the point? Are you really gonna fault the Ravens organization for not committing 100$ million+ to Flacco last offseason? Like I said Flacco gambled on himself to prove he was worth that kind of money and his gamble paid off. Ravens made the right call making Flacco go out and earn the huge contract he wanted and Flacco made the right call by gambling on himself and coming through with a SB MVP and a trophy. You can't come to a better resolution then that.. both sides got the outcome they wanted.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well if he really did turn down an extension that's different but generally teams get a discount for reupping early and the chances of Flacco increasing his worth were definitely there... regardless of super bowl or not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> the chances of Flacco increasing his worth were definitely there...


:hmm: Find it hard to believe you would take this stance a year ago. Pretty sure people on here thought Flacco was stagnant or even regressing.

Anyway, if Flacco playing without an extension motivated him to a Super Bowl win then I'm sure the Ravens are fine with their "bonehead mistake".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wait until they they have to resign Rice and they might be a tad stressed about it.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> How can the Ravens afford anyone other than Flacco and Rice once Ray gets his extension? They can't.


If you have a smart person in charge of yer cap numbers you can pull it off. People look and see "this guy" got a contract worth $20 million a year, but they don't look at exactly what their cap hit is each year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Flacco could also restructure. I'm 100% sure Flacco wants Ray Rice on his team.

When is Rice's contract up though?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Interesting Question posted on ESPN Radio today. Who will be the difference maker in Detroit this season? Stafford, Sue, Mega-tron or Reggie Bush and quite honestly I have to say its going to be Reggie Bush.. Stafford cannot be throwing the ball all the time and with Bush now in the fold along with Joique Bell they can provide that running game Detroit so desperately needs.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Flacco could also restructure. I'm 100% sure Flacco wants Ray Rice on his team.
> 
> When is Rice's contract up though?


He has a few years left.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Foster and Reed now on on PUP list as well.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> How can the Ravens afford anyone other than Flacco and Rice once Ray gets his extension? They can't.


Ray Rice is under contract until 2017 and Flacco's deal will get re-structured in all likely-hood after the 2015 season. Plus we have Bernard Pierce who is already considered to be a better in between the tackles runner then Rice after just his rookie year. Rice is in no imminent danger of being released and if he is in a few years it will be because Bernard Pierce out played him, not because we couldn't afford to retain him.


I don't think the vast majority of people understand how Flacco's contract is structured either. The deal is basically designed to be re-structured after 3 years. The cap hit is only a measly $6.8 Mil this year, it jumps up to $14.8 Mil in 2014, $14.55 Mil in 2015, and then basically doubled to what would be a potential $28.5 Mil cap hit in 2016 and even goes up slightly more during the supposed final 2 years of the deal.. Which is a clear sign both sides expect to re-structure after year 3. So it's really functioning as a 3-year, $62 Mil deal. It's a super back loaded contract with 2 option bonuses that spread out over the span of the contract. It's extremely likely those final years get re-worked.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Takers Revenge said:


> Interesting Question posted on ESPN Radio today. Who will be the difference maker in Detroit this season? Stafford, Sue, Mega-tron or Reggie Bush and quite honestly I have to say its going to be Reggie Bush.. Stafford cannot be throwing the ball all the time and with Bush now in the fold along with Joique Bell they can provide that running game Detroit so desperately needs.


People seem to think Reggie Bush will magically make a 4-12 team a 12-4 team. He won't. He had 1,000 yds and 6 tds each year with the Fins. Hardly game-breaking. Will they be better with him? Sure. But they have to GIVE HIM THE BALL. They can't throw it every play like last year. And their defense is still a huge question mark.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

In no way is Bush going to lead the league in rushing or touchdown from a back but he is going to provide stability and another option from the back field


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Ray Rice is under contract until 2017 and Flacco's deal will get re-structured in all likely-hood after the 2015 season. Plus we have Bernard Pierce who is already considered to be a better in between the tackles runner then Rice after just his rookie year. Rice is in no imminent danger of being released and if he is in a few years it will be because Bernard Pierce out played him, not because we couldn't afford to retain him.
> 
> 
> I don't think the vast majority of people understand how Flacco's contract is structured either. The deal is basically designed to be re-structured after 3 years. The cap hit is only a measly $6.8 Mil this year, it jumps up to $14.8 Mil in 2014, $14.55 Mil in 2015, and then basically doubled to what would be a potential $28.5 Mil cap hit in 2016 and even goes up slightly more during the supposed final 2 years of the deal.. Which is a clear sign both sides expect to re-structure after year 3. So it's really functioning as a 3-year, $62 Mil deal. It's a super back loaded contract with 2 option bonuses that spread out over the span of the contract. It's extremely likely those final years get re-worked.


I'm sorry, I didn't realize the Ravens were in the NHL.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't realize the Ravens were in the NHL.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Contracts in the NHL are fuckered


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NHL cap hits are averaged over the length of a contract, so teams decided it was a great idea to sign guys to 15 year deals to lower the cap hit. Though they were front loaded vs back loaded, same thing as the Ravens though.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Takers Revenge said:


> In no way is Bush going to lead the league in rushing or touchdown from a back but he is going to provide stability and another option from the back field


I agree he will do that. But as I said...they were a 4-12 team. They need a lot more than a stable backfield to right that ship. Personally I think the coach is a fucking moron, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He is a moron.

Yeah RB stability is something the Lions need to improve on but also didn't they have an awful secondary last year? Or was their defense just terrible in general?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> He is a moron.
> 
> Yeah RB stability is something the Lions need to improve on but also didn't they have an awful secondary last year? Or was their defense just terrible in general?


Yes and yes. They didn't even really fix that either. They lost linebackers and they lost Cliff Avril, so they used their pick to draft another DE. They were already a pretty good offense without Bush, but that wasn't their biggest problem. Until they become more consistent beyond the defensive line, they'll be a treadmill team.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Speaking of which, remember this?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Yes and yes. They didn't even really fix that either. They lost linebackers and they lost Cliff Avril, so they used their pick to draft another DE. They were already a pretty good offense without Bush, but that wasn't their biggest problem. Until they become more consistent beyond the defensive line, they'll be a treadmill team.


They signed Glover Quin from the Texans to be one of their starting safeties and he's pretty average. They also drafted Darius Slay, someone I was high on prior to the draft but I don't know what his place will be on the depth chart.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Prolly doesn't help that the other three teams in their division are pretty good. Although I could easily see the Vikings slipping this year.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> NHL cap hits are averaged over the length of a contract, so teams decided it was a great idea to sign guys to 15 year deals to lower the cap hit. Though they were front loaded vs back loaded, same thing as the Ravens though.


Yeah I don't follow hockey I didn't know what you were getting at. Similar concept in a way, pretty sure Ray Lewis also had option bonuses on his last contract but it's not exactly common practice in the NFL. I like the deal a lot for both sides assuming they re-structure after that 3rd year when the cap hit basically doubles.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Leach about to come back to Baltimore. Ozzie wins again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ok no one cares about the Ravens.

Percy Harvin could miss the entire season. It's out there if you want to look it up. This might have been posted already but that's a huge blow to Seattle obviously.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

unk2 thanks for the picks Seattle


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It might hurt Seattle from winning the division but I still see them in the playoffs as long as Wilson, Lynch, and defense healthy.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

49ers and Seahawks both down their #1 wr's this year? Falcons are growing on me as my NFC SB pick


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Ok no one cares about the Ravens.


:flacco3 That isn't factual.

opps meant to use a joe flacco smiley not FREDDIE MERCURY


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who's ready for the Chiefs to win the AFC West this season? :kobe3


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:rose1


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anyone remember that the Seahawks were less than a minute away from the SB WITHOUT Harvin? We have pretty much the same exact offense with a new pass rush that we didnt have last year.....I think we'll be fine without him for aslong as he needs to be out. bama3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No I don't because the Seahawks lost in the divisional round. The Seahawks should've been playing in the NFC title game against the 49ers though. Carroll's stupidity cost them that game.

The Seahawks will be fine regardless but damn Harvin would've been a great weapon on their offense.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

See, I don't necessarily think that it's Seattle becoming worse than last year, it's the rest of the NFC getting better. Atlanta has improved with the addition of Jackson, Tampa has greatly improved their secondary, New Orleans has Sean Payton back, Washington is looking like they will have all of their injured players back including RG3, San Francisco gained a few new pieces, Chicago got a new offensive line and an offensive head coach, and the rest of the NFC has made some changes too. Seattle is good, but they may not have made enough changes to make the playoffs in the crowded NFC without Harvin.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Spicoli said:


> Anyone remember that the Seahawks were less than a minute away from the SB WITHOUT Harvin? We have pretty much the same exact offense with a new pass rush that we didnt have last year.....I think we'll be fine without him for aslong as he needs to be out. bama3


So? That was last year. This is a different year. Maybe the Seahawks aren't worse without Harvin, but are they better? Are the teams they are gonna play better? Who else is gonna get injured?

That's the thing I don't like about fans/analysts. They automatically assume just cuz a team was good/bad last year they will be the same. Every team is different now. Every team gets injuries. We just don't know.

Everybody and their mother is saying the 49ers and the Hawks are the 2 teams to beat. I just don't see that happening. How often do we get 2 REALLY good teams in the same division? I think one of them will fall. Don't know which though.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seahawks are built to run, missing a luxury like Harvin won't hurt their run game much and their defense improved. Main thing that hurts them might be their kickoff returns since they released Leon Washington, and he was important for field position.

Btw Jenkins is suspended 4 games for PEDs. Sucks for the Skins since they also lost Carriker.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> *Seahawks are built to run, missing a luxury like Harvin won't hurt their run game much and their defense improved. Main thing that hurts them might be their kickoff returns since they released Leon Washington, and he was important for field position.*
> 
> Btw Jenkins is suspended 4 games for PEDs. Sucks for the Skins since they also lost Carriker.


This. I will admit, not having Washington is gonna suck tho especially with Harvin out. Our return game isnt gonna be that impressive but I think we'll be fine.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Possible upcoming good news for Denver fans. Miller might win his appeal. Apparently he didn't fail a drug test. Unknown what the violation is atm. So we shall see.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I sincerely hope they lift the suspension. I don't want to hear the excuses from Broncos fans week 1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Broncos have fans?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Broncos have fans?


Only when the bandwagons hot


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jeremy Maclin suffered apparent leg injury today. Carted off field.

EDIT: Maclin says it's an ACL tear. Tough break for Eagles. I doubt Maclin gets re-signed after this year.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NOooooooooooo


Going to check my eagles app now, might be back with tears in my eyes soon.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They're saying he layed on the ground for five minutes, stood up (good news imo) and was carted off.

The eagles twitter account says it's a knee injury.



> #Eagles.WR Jeremy Maclin is still being evaluated for a right knee injury sustained earlier today at.#EaglesCamp13


Hopefully this isn't anything serious. The Eagles have alot of depth at WR and are loaded with recieving options at TE, so this wouldn't be a season killer if he's gone. But it would definitely hurt as he was in a contract year and i expected him to have a real good year based off that. Ugh.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dennis Pitta was just carted off the field at Ravens practice.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is the sport were it's so hard to stay safe.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Dennis Pitta was just carted off the field at Ravens practice.


Dislocated hip.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jesus, that's bad.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Cleavage said:


> Dislocated hip.


Yep. Out for at least Week 1 vs Broncos.

Maclin has torn ACL. Out for season.

A player was carted out in ambulance at Browns camp too. Unidentified at this point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They dropping like flies.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Riley Cooper time :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

In other more humorous news...



> It was a tough day for Gabbert. His first three plays were nearly-botched hand-off, fumbled exchange, and a collision with left guard Will Rackley to cause a fumble. Later, Gabbert lost possession when he tried to pump-fake a throw and also bobbled a shotgun snap. He was 18-of-30 with one interception.
> http://jacksonville.com/opinion/blo...ed:+jacksonville/ksHE+(Jacksonville+Jaguars++


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They need to just start Denard at QB


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pitta reportedly out for the season. Wow.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well that sucks. Why is lloyd still available?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Well that sucks. Why is lloyd still available?


Pats released him a couple months ago. He's on the wrong side of 30 and he's a locker room cancer.

So not surprising that he's still on the market. Won't be surprised if Philly signs him to replace Maclin.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:ti @ the EAGLES signing a 30+ year old WR who was cut from the pats


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> :ti @ the EAGLES signing a 30+ year old WR who was cut from the pats


They're the Eagles...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eagles wr's after Maclin's injury>>>>>> danny amendola and some other jobbers


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Losing Pitta for potentially the year is a really bad news for the Ravens. We were expecting him to step up and replace a lot of Boldin's production from last year. Hopefully ESPN are being attention whores trying to push the storyline that he's done for the year when no one else is reporting that with any real certainty. I personally think he'll be back around week 10 like Suggs was last year with his ACL after a bunch of sports news outlets said he was undoubtedly done for the year. Pitta doesn't have quite as much time to heal but his injury also isn't as severe as an ACL tear. Dallas Clark or Visanthe Shiancoe welcome to Baltimore..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

@HM: But the Pats have Brady so...


@pryme tyme: Sorry to say, but Pitta is indeed done for the year as per Shefter.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yes BRADY>>>> the Eagles BUT that doesn't mean lloyd is any good or would make sense for the Eagles


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'd take healthy Amendola over DeSean Jackson.

And Aaron Dobson is an under the radar rookie. Not to mention that Edelman when healthy was very productive.

So yeah I think the Pats receivers are better than the Eagles receivers. But none of the matters because Brady > Whatever sack of shit the Eagles roll out at QB.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You have no idea what you're talking about noto.

I assume you're basing your opinion off last season when every single starter was injured at some point and the eagles had a b squad o-line for the whole year.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> @HM: But the Pats have Brady so...
> 
> 
> @pryme tyme: Sorry to say, but Pitta is indeed done for the year as per Shefter.


Damn as more news comes out this is looking worse and worse.. If we can't replace him in the passing game our repeat chances just took a huge hit, that's Joe's safety valve. C'mon Dallas Clark :cheer


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about noto.
> 
> I assume you're basing your opinion off last season when every single starter was injured at some point and the eagles had a b squad o-line for the whole year.


I have no reason to believe that the Eagles receivers are better than the Patriots without Maclin. So yeah at the moment I prefer the Pats receivers, but no use in arguing about that since we're both homers and will never agree.

What else am I wrong about? That I think healthy Amendola is better than DeSean Jackson? Or that I think Dobson is an under the radar rookie? Or that Edelman when healthy has been a productive receiver for the Patriots?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

All of it, Amendola is a bum, Dobson is just as likely to be awful and end up cut in a year or 2 as he is to ever be productive AT THIS POINT and you put any halway decent wr on the pats with brady and they could do what edelman has. But like you said we're both homers , so no point arguing.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not forgetting that Schefter/ESPN also reported Ray Lewis and Terrell Suggs as done for the year last year. Sometimes modern medicinal standards don't apply to great athletes who heal faster then the average person and have an insatiable will to get back on the field with their teammates. It's why I think RG3 will also be ready to go week 1, Pitta gonna miss some serious time but I honestly don't think you can rule him out for the year just yet. If it was an ACL/MCL tear then he would for sure be done for the year but a bum hip gives me a little bit of hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Suggs/Ray weren't completely healed when returning and not nearly as effective as they could have been. It's usually best to heal fully unless you're just an ALL DAY type.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> All of it, Amendola is a bum, Dobson is just as likely to be awful and end up cut in a year or 2 as he is to ever be productive AT THIS POINT and you put any halway decent wr on the pats with brady and they could do what edelman has. But like you said we're both homers , so no point arguing.


Amendola a bum? Injury prone? Yes. But bum? No.

Amendola played 11 games last season and had 63 receptions, 666 yards and 3 TD's.
DeSean Jackson played 11 games last season and had 45 receptions, 700 yards and 2 TD's.

How is Amendola a bum but Jackson not? For the record I don't think either are.

You're right Dobson hasn't played yet and he could either bust and be out of the league or he could have a productive career. Right now all signs that have come from training camp and OTA's have been that he's looked great and him and Brady's chemistry is developing more by the day. But of course that's just training camp. We'll see what happens with Dobson. But I like his upside.

Yeah any receiver can be productive with Brady at QB but that doesn't change the fact that Edelman is a quality player.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I stand by my bias argument, believe i've won and refuse to argue your points. :skip


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:StephenA2


So pryme tyme, are you still as confident in the Ravens winning the AFC North since the loss of Pitta? TE play likely won't be that good and I'm lacking faith in their receivers. They could turn out to be good but I'm just not believing yet. As far as Flacco goes, no doubt about it he's a phenomenal playoff performer. But even you can admit that he's inconsistent in the regular season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's all about VEREEN


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Amendola a bum? Injury prone? Yes. But bum? No.
> *
> Amendola played 11 games last season and had 63 receptions, 666 yards and 3 TD's.
> DeSean Jackson played 11 games last season and had 45 receptions, 700 yards and 2 TD's.
> ...





Humbled Moron said:


> I stand by my bias argument, believe i've won and refuse to argue your points. :skip





Notorious said:


> :StephenA2












Numbers Never Lie.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^ :steiner:


I think a dislocated hip is more concern than a simple tendon tear, especially depending on how serious it is, a lot of dislocations involve tears in tendons/ligaments that's never mentioned


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> Suggs/Ray weren't completely healed when returning and not nearly as effective as they could have been. It's usually best to heal fully unless you're just an ALL DAY type.


That's true but Pitta at 75% is better then Ed Dickson at 100%, if Pitta can just play in a couple late regular season games to get adjusted to the NFL game again he will be in pretty good shape to contribute some in the playoffs. Ray even way below 100% still led the post-season in tackles. If Pitta comes back highly motivated he could also contribute even if he's not 100%. Ravens have a much more up hill battle to the top this year, that's much is clear. Flacco is going to have to make average young players look better then they are a la early 00's Tom Brady. Having a top 10 D again this year will also take some pressure off the offense.. D was ranked 17th last year and the pressure was constantly on the offense to keep us in games. Don't think that will be the case this year.

No matter what way you spin it, it's a big loss for this team even if he is able to come back late in the year


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> 
> So pryme tyme, are you still as confident in the Ravens winning the AFC North since the loss of Pitta? TE play likely won't be that good and I'm lacking faith in their receivers. They could turn out to be good but I'm just not believing yet. As far as Flacco goes, no doubt about it he's a phenomenal playoff performer. But even you can admit that he's inconsistent in the regular season.


Ravens will still win the AFC North but who cares if we don't have the offensive fire power to make another SB run in December/January. We've improved the defense too much from last year and Flacco is on another level completely from Dalton.. Steelers don't have the supporting cast around Ben. But a 3rd straight division crown is nothing more then a consolation prize if we don't get back to the SB or at least AFCC. Our odds at winning the division are still quite good, it's our SB odds that have taken a huge hit with the loss of Pitta.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> Ravens will still win the AFC North but who cares if we don't have the offensive fire power to make another SB run in December/January. We've improved the defense too much from last year and Flacco is on another level completely from Dalton.. Steelers don't have the supporting cast around Ben. But a 3rd straight division crown is nothing more then a consolation prize if we don't get back to the SB or at least AFCC. Our odds at winning the division are still quite good, it's our SB odds that have taken a huge hit with the loss of Pitta.


Yeah I'm quite intrigued by the Ravens defense. Initially I thought they would struggle but now I'm thinking that they'll be just fine defensively and could rank in the top 10 again. Dumervil was a hell of a pickup and having Webb and Suggs back healthy will be huge as well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yep, that Dumervil signing makes everyone better. Suggs has come back in tremendous shape. I like their defense a lot.


Pitta has a fractured hip apparently. He won't be coming back.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Isn't that the injury that ended Bo Jackson's career? Good grief


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah hip injuries are scary. They're serious injuries when you talk dislocation and fracture. I don't know how severe the fracture is, but yeah, it's never good.

And yeah, it was a hip fracture that ended Bo Jackson I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He'll be lucky if he walks right ever again. Much less plays football.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How long ago did bo quit? 20 years?

Also, :kaep's family nickname is Bo :kaep


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Ravens will still win the AFC North but who cares if we don't have the offensive fire power to make another SB run in December/January. We've improved the defense too much from last year and Flacco is on another level completely from Dalton.. Steelers don't have the supporting cast around Ben. But a 3rd straight division crown is nothing more then a consolation prize if we don't get back to the SB or at least AFCC. Our odds at winning the division are still quite good, it's our SB odds that have taken a huge hit with the loss of Pitta.


What you saw this past season was a Cinderella season for the Ravens. They likely won't make the post season this year. The offensive line is in shambles, and no QB has been sacked in the AFC North more than Flacco since 2010. The defense lost all of it's turn over machines. There is no way this defense is better this season. Dumervil played well at Denver, but this isn't the same defense. Suggs is "T-sizzled out". It's safe to say his best days are behind him. The secondary doesn't even exist with this team, and Ed Reed will be heavily missed. The offseason you all signed older players like Canty, and first round busts like McClain who is already gone, and Huff to replace one of your starting safeties, Pollard, or Reed. 

Imagine now if your division rivals were coming in this offseason without Polamalu, Clark, and Ike Taylor? Elam is not going to come in, and make the much of an impact on defense. Honestly, Arthur Brown will likely only turn out to be good at best, and he certainly won't be the leader Ray Lewis, and likely not even the potential of the inside linebacker they lost to Miami. Linebacker is extremely thin on this team, and I would say that the best part of this defense would be the defensive line, and that defensive line gave up more yds on the ground rushing than the Cleveland Browns.

Flacco cannot afford to lose any more receivers. Remember this is the same overpaid QB who hasn't been able to produce a 1,000 receiver since 2009. The man can't get to 4,000 yds passing, and if it weren't for Ray Rice, Flacco doesn't have success in the post season. You are also forgetting that this defense for the Ravens were one of the best at causing turnovers. This won't be the case for a very long time. Yes, Ladarious Webb is good, but will he be back to form? Should Ray Rice go down this season is over, and finishing under .500. Rice is the team right now, and it's the team's MVP despite what Flacco has done in the post season. Every post season game Flacco won last year, there was a key turnover in those games. You take turnovers away, and this is a team struggling to make .500.

Whether you want to admit this, or not this division belongs to the Steelers. The only other team close is the Bengals. Flacco has never defeated the Steelers in the post season, and has more losses vs Roethlisberger than Ben has vs Flacco. Meaning our QB wins when he starts vs your QB. You can say our QB has to stay healthy all he wants, but the truth is our backups can beat The Ravens, and we proved that last year with Charlie Batch out playing Flacco in almost every aspect of the game in Baltimore. The decline of this Ravens team is on the horizon, and personally I think it sucks because I love the feud. However, this defense is going to collapse.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah where the fuck have all the Steelers fans gone to?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

they all died from my trolling. :hayden3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Assemble?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Soon.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Was DH a Steelers fan? I think he was. He was a Titans fan too, right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

RIP DH

Yeah he was Steelers and CJ?K fan. So he was a bandwagoner.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He was starting to cheer for Atlanta too last year... 

Oh well. RIP DH. Hopefully he's not really dead.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

he liked the seahawks too


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol yeah he was on the Falcons and Seahawks bandwagon. Sucks we can't give him shit for it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Put Canadian and DH together. Their list of teams in American sports they root for would be endless.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Put Canadian and DH together. Their list of teams in American sports they root for would be endless.


Well apparently Apex Predator is Bulls, Celtics, Lakers, and "Miami Heats" fan. So it could be worse. Note, "Heats" fan. Not Heat.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

am I the only 49ers (true) fan on here? (born and raised in CA, suffered through the 9 years of crap before return to the top)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



rbhayek said:


> am I the only 49ers (true) fan on here? (born and raised in CA, suffered through the 9 years of crap before return to the top)


I'm here.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So reports have been coming in now that Von Miller's suspension isn't for drug use. Apparently he's confident that he can win his appeal aswell.

Hopefully he wins so he can be apart of us killing the ravens on opening day.

Also, both Dennis Pitta of the Ravens and Jeremy Maclin of the Eagles had season ending injuries yesterday.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Starting C for the Broncos Dan Koppen is the next man down. Feared to have torn ACL.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well they say these type of things come in threes...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> He'll be lucky if he walks right ever again. Much less plays football.


Frank Gore had the same injury even later than Pitta's and came back good as new. So i don't think that Pitta will have much trouble coming back. still a pretty serious break.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Confirmed: Koppen has torn ACL


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Assemble?


We are here, and I'm not in hiding. For the longest time I only talked football on NFL War rooms, but they got rid of that. I'm ready to talk Steelers anytime, anywhere. lol. Lets get started. Going to do a positives, and negatives viewpoint. 

*Negatives*: I think losing James Harrison is a huge problem only because our depth at this position is thin, and he took less money in Cincy. No Heath Miller is a huge set back, and I don't feel like we found any sort of replacement for him. Injuries are something every team deals with, but it seems like the Steelers can rarely escape the injury bug. We need our core five offensive linemen to stay healthy in order to be more effective in the red zone. Speaking of the red zone, we need to get on board with scoring touchdowns in the red zone, and let's hope Bell will be the man to help that go full throttle. 

*Positives*: Honestly we come into this season with a huge chip on our shoulder. We know we can beat the Ravens because we did it last year with our 3rd string backup Charlie Batch. Our QB was on the NFL MVP ballot prior to his injury. Ben had a 3:1 td:int ratio last season, and put up 26 touchdowns in just 13 games. We have two solid wide outs with 4 years experience together with the same QB, and that should help with chemistry. We have one of the more well rounded, and youthful offensive lines in the league should they stay healthy. Remember since 2010 Ben has been the least sacked QB in the AFC North. 

We enter the season with certainly the best defense in the AFC North, and possibly the AFC. We drafted Jarvis Jones who could likely challenge for a starting job, and is being compared right now to Von Miller. Markus Wheaton is certainly a speed, and possession receiver as well. This draft was the best draft imo of the Tomlin/Colbert era thus far. LeVeon Bell is going to surprise us, and it's going to be either really bad, or really good. I tend to think that Haley is a genius when picking the right RB for his offense. Most don't realize that Bell has tremendous hands, and excellent field vision. This team did very well this past draft, and I feel landed 3 definite starters with Bell, Jones, and Wheaton. Not to mention we drafted Shamarko Thomas whom many felt could have went early 2nd round.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol counting on Big Ben to deliver. do you guys want to be 2-14? Because that's the best you'll do if you want to count on Big Ben. Not to mention your whole O-Line is going to get injured this year. Do you guys even have a solid WR or RB? :ti


and dont even get me STARTED on that defense. my god, the steelers, :ti


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My Bills are winning the AFC East, calling it right now. Save us EJ










Or let Kelly come back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh man just when you thought things couldn't get worse.

Apparently Braylon Edwards could start the season as the Jets #1 receiver :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Peter King, who has apparently talked to Seattle a lot, gets the sense Harvin won't be lost for the season and that he could even play Week 1. He's not a hip specialist though. Harvin meets with one tomorrow.

Blaine Gabbert got stepped on and hurt his ankle. lol his teammates take him out.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Peter King, who has apparently talked to Seattle a lot, gets the sense Harvin won't be lost for the season and that he could even play Week 1. He's not a hip specialist though. Harvin meets with one tomorrow.
> 
> Blaine Gabbert got stepped on and hurt his ankle. lol his teammates take him out.


:lol Someone on the Jags put a hit out on Gabbert. Gabbert-gate is upon us.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So HENNE time?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> So HENNE time?


Henne time = Bridgewater/Manziel time


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Miami has interest in Austin Collie as well as Laurent Robinson. I hope Collie can play again somewhere (also hope he doesn't die more). Good player.

Ravens got Leach back as well.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sucks about Binns because he was working his ass off to get that 3rd spot and I think he was going to. Had hopes for him to be a diamond in the rough this season. On top of that, the next guy down Rishard Matthews is nursing some sort of injury and is probably going to miss quite a few games to start. 

Robinson has the concussions, Collie is coming off knee surgery, I think it's a 50/50 toss up either way who comes in to help out. I liked what Collie did in Indi and he looked like he could be a consistent player those first few seasons, while all Robinson has had is that one freak year with Dallas. Leaning Collie.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

how have i not seen this before? dat footwork.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Joel Anthony said:


> Sucks about Binns because he was working his ass off to get that 3rd spot and I think he was going to. Had hopes for him to be a diamond in the rough this season. On top of that, the next guy down Rishard Matthews is nursing some sort of injury and is probably going to miss quite a few games to start.
> 
> Robinson has the concussions, Collie is coming off knee surgery, I think it's a 50/50 toss up either way who comes in to help out. I liked what Collie did in Indi and he looked like he could be a consistent player those first few seasons, while all Robinson has had is that one freak year with Dallas. Leaning Collie.


Collie has a long history of concussions too going back to his BYU days.

Also, Rishard is legit. He's really good at getting out of tackles, and should have pretty good hands and speed at the NFL level.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The C in Collie stands for concussion.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I would be surprised if the Fins signed either Collie or Robinson. They are looking for a #4 WR after all. Not a big deal to go with young guys that have something to prove at #4 WR. The issue, of course, would be if Wallace, Hartline, or Gibson go down.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Percy Harvin needs surgery on his hip. Expected to be back late in the season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> I would be surprised if the Fins signed either Collie or Robinson. They are looking for a #4 WR after all. Not a big deal to go with young guys that have something to prove at #4 WR. The issue, of course, would be if Wallace, Hartline, or Gibson go down.


Ireland went Pruitt, good call.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

anyone else buying the Lions to win the NFC north?

Or just me? :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just you. It's the fucking Packers...again.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Mikey Damage said:


> anyone else buying the Lions to win the NFC north?
> 
> Or just me? :side:


Just you. Pack will win. Bears might threaten. Vikes will take a step back. Lions will be average.

If they're lucky they will be bad enough to get Schwartz dumb ass fired.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm a huge "supporter" of the Packers, because AR12 is God's gift to QBs...but something about the Lions.

I kinda like their secondary now if they stay healthy. Quin, Delmas, Houston...DL is beast. Just need some LBs to shine.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Joel Anthony said:


> Ireland went Pruitt, good call.


Yep. The #4 WR will play mostly on special teams anyways and Pruitt is a good special teamer. 



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm a huge "supporter" of the Packers, because AR12 is God's gift to QBs...but something about the Lions.
> 
> I kinda like their secondary now if they stay healthy. Quin, Delmas, Houston...DL is beast. Just need some LBs to shine.


I've never thought their D-Line dominated very much. Which they should. Their secondary should be improved, but good enough to hold up against Rodgers? Doubt it.

Adding Reggie was nice, but the biggest problem with their running game was they just don't run the ball(just like the Cowboys). Their O-Line worries me most. I don't see it holding up against the pass rushers in the NFC North. I like Stafford, but somebody needs to teach him some fundamentals. His footwork can be AWFUL at times.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Mikey Damage said:


> anyone else buying the Lions to win the NFC north?
> 
> Or just me? :side:


I'll stand by you Mikey.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Blaine Gabbert got stepped on and hurt his ankle. lol his teammates take him out.


well there goes their playoff chances

BLAINE


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gibbert is fucking awful.

Cannot wait for the Jacksonville Jaguars to turn into the London Clocktowers.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

that's what they said about JOE MONTANA

don't look that up, btw.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

that's such an insult to Montana.

49ers. :ass


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm a huge "supporter" of the Packers, because *AR12 is God's gift to QBs*...but something about the Lions.
> 
> I kinda like their secondary now if they stay healthy. Quin, Delmas, Houston...DL is beast. Just need some LBs to shine.


I personally like Aaron Rodgers as both a person and a player but I'm getting really tired of this type of mentality about him. Rodgers is clearly the best QB in football but I've still noticed that the level people hype him up to is just flat out exaggerated in a lot of cases.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Mikey Damage said:


> anyone else buying the *Lions* to win the NFC north?
> 
> Or just me? :side:


That's a funny way to spell Bears. :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LONDON CLOCKTOWERS :mark:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> I personally like Aaron Rodgers as both a person and a player but I'm getting really tired of this type of mentality about him. Rodgers is clearly the best QB in football but I've still noticed that the level people hype him up to is just flat out exaggerated in a lot of cases.


I see yer point. But did we not go through the same thing with Brady? Years and years of hearing how he's the greatest thing since sliced bread and he hasn't won a Super Bowl in what? 9 years?

Same goes for Belichick. Every move he makes is "GENIUS". Everybody questions the Dolphins "spending spree" this offseason, but I guarantee if Belichick had made those moves we would be hearing how brilliant he is and how much of a genius he his. 

All these national reporters are supposed to be unbiased, but they have their favorite guys and their favorite teams and all they do is hype them up and put down everyone else. They're bandwagon jumpers is all. How many of them said Russel Wilson was too short and then all the sudden he plays well and every one of those morons jumps on the Seahawks bandwagon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

U jelly?

There's a reason why Brady and Bill get the level of respect and praise they get and teams like the Dolphins don't.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> U jelly?
> 
> There's a reason why Brady and Bill get the level of respect and praise they get and teams like the Dolphins don't.


Just cuz they win games doesn't mean they're perfect. I've never disputed the fact they're great, but they aren't perfect like a lot of people make them out to be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Just cuz they win games doesn't mean they're perfect. I've never disputed the fact they're great, but they aren't perfect like a lot of people make them out to be.


They're not perfect. That's well known. The Patriots have their flaws just like every other team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Aaron Rodgers is a smug twat. Fuck anyone giving that douchenozzle a compliment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHECK


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> They're not perfect. That's well known. The Patriots have their flaws just like every other team.


I know that, and you know that, but national media/sports writers/all those turds on ESPN...they don't seem to know that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So no more NFC-AFC Pro Bowl.

Pro Bowl will now be like the NHL's All-Star Game, where two captains are picked and they'll choose teams fantasy draft style.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFL switching to fantasy draft for the Pro Bowl just like the NHL. 

*crickets*?

*crickets*

No one is ever going to care about a non contact football game that a lot of players skip.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> NFL switching to fantasy draft for the Pro Bowl just like the NHL.
> 
> *crickets*?
> 
> ...


It's the best game of the year IMO.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It amazes me that they found a way to make the Pro Bowl worse.

Why don't they just do those competition things like they used to. Those were fun to watch.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



> The NFL is overhauling the Pro Bowl, eliminating the AFC-NFC format in favor of captains picking 43 players per team regardless of conference.
> 
> In addition, kickoffs will be eliminated from the game as a safety measure, one of several changes to the game.
> 
> ...


Full story.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fantasy Football champions get to help pick the teams. :lol

I'm gonna try to win so I can draft Aaron Rodgers at RB. :side:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dominque Rodgers Chromartie (sp?) carted off practice field with leg injury. Another one bites the dust.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Is he still an Eagle?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No he's a bronco now


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Riley Cooper got himself in some trouble. He was video taped at a kenny chesney concert saying " I will jump that fence and fight every n***** here," 


http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/blog/e...izes-for-racial-slur-at-kenny-chesney-concert

He has issued an apology and was fined heavily by the team.

I guess he said this directly into a camera . I am a pretty big Cooper fan but this was incredibly ignorant and stupid. Makes him pretty unlikeable as a person as there's no excuse for that kind of stupidity.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It was a Kenny Chesney concert. There were black people there? 

COWBOY TROY


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol i think it was a security guard.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There's never a boring day with the Philadelphia Eagles.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good idea Cooper, when most of your team mates are black.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This entire thing is fucking _riidiculous._ He said the N word, yes. Is it something that should be front-page news? NO. The fucking NAACP said that he should be fines, have to apologize, be suspended, and take racial sensitivity classes. You kidding me? :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lel, racism, not a srs issue.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Was it directed at somebody or just a general statement? If it's the latter then lel.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol @ Marcus Vick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Was it directed at somebody or just a general statement? If it's the latter then lel.


From what i've read, i think there was a fight with security guards and it was directed at the security guards.


IF the NFL tries to suspend him then they need to take away draft picks from Washington every year until they change their name. You can't suspend someone for saying a racist word at a concert when you have a team named the Redskins in your league.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wonder how excited Cardinals fans are for this season. I say this because this team has added some solid players to their team via the NFL Draft, and free agency. Not to mention the players that they already have. Remember this is the same team that beat Tom Brady in New England this past season. If anything this team certainly made sure that it's secondary was better, and this is the same secondary that that was second in the league at forcing interceptions with (22) total ints for the team defense. This is the same team that had more sacks than either The Ravens, or even The Steelers. This defense is strong, and don't think for a second they won't challenge to win the NFC West.

Carson Palmer may likely mesh very well with Arians new offense, and this couldn't be a better match. The only problem is how many sacks will be given up. However, even with it being a pass happy league Mendenhall could be a huge plus for this team should he remain healthy. He was a key cog in Arians offense before, and it worked out very well for Mendenhall. Don't forget that Palmer put up exceptional numbers with the Raiders last year considering the injuries, and the lack of run game with McFadden hurt after 7 games. The Arizona Cardinals are a team to watch. Palmer, and Fitzgerald might work very well, Mendenhall healthy, and a better defense will put this team at 11 wins this year.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^Have you seen their schedule? They are not winning 11 games.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Did the Cardinals move divisions? they play the Rams,Niners and Seahawks twice. That's 4 or 5 losses right there.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



truk83 said:


> This is the same team that had more sacks than either The Ravens, or even The Steelers.


you say that like it's an accomplishment lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

injury bug is biting the 49ers hard right now. i'm getting a bit nervous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Don't be worried about Willis. It's just his hand.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah coaches said it's not a big deal and he's broken the same hand 3 times and only missed one game. Plus it's not like he can't play with a cast, he's not a QB or WR.

Seahawks matching the Niners WR injury for WR injury. And iirc both Crabtree and Harvin are even set to be ready around the same time.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fun Fact: Martellus Bennett has a dog named Sebastian Janikowski.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

After looking over the EAGLES schedule i'd say 13-3 is conservative estimate for what their record should be at the end of the year. It's more likely they go 15-1 or 16-0 but like i said i'm being conservative with the 13-3 prediction.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lesean McCoy said he "Can't respect" Riley Cooper and they're no longer friends off the field.. That's a polite way to say "Release him for the sake of team chemistry". I would want him released too, not because he made a mistake.. but because that mistake is going to cause tension among the team and more importantly he's just not that good of a player to make that tension worth working through. I know Maclin went down already but Cooper just isn't worth the potential team chemistry issues that could end up as just another story line in yet another disappointing Eagles season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who does Marcus Vick think he is anyway? He is a thug! He got kicked out of Virginia Tech for reckless driving, getting high, flipping off West Virginia, and sexually molesting a teenager! He couldn't hack it in the NFL! he couldn't hack it anywhere! Michael Vick was convicted not only for staging dog fights, he helped kill dogs too! He's not a classy citizen either! Remember when he flipped off the crowd when they were losing to the Saints in 06'? Vick understood the hell he went through! Riley made an ass of himself that night, he deserves to be in trouble! Nothing racist against Vick but his brother is a felon who has no business getting involved in these matters. He's another idiot making an ass out of himself with Twitter!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

do the Eagles players know their quarterback ran a dogfighting ring and killed dogs with his own hands

nvm, guy getting drunk and using the n-word clearly more depraved.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^ lol so true

i swear i want to blow my fucking head off everytime i hear riley cooper's name

espn are such whores.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fucking loving everything I'm hearing about Geno in training camp. Rex is giving him every look possible and by all account he's picking up on it very well. GENO gonna carry us to 7 wins this year. EXCITING.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chris Culliver tore his ACL. Ruh roh Niner fans.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



truk83 said:


> I wonder how excited Cardinals fans are for this season. I say this because this team has added some solid players to their team via the NFL Draft, and free agency. Not to mention the players that they already have. Remember this is the same team that beat Tom Brady in New England this past season. If anything this team certainly made sure that it's secondary was better, and this is the same secondary that that was second in the league at forcing interceptions with (22) total ints for the team defense. This is the same team that had more sacks than either The Ravens, or even The Steelers. This defense is strong, and don't think for a second they won't challenge to win the NFC West.
> 
> Carson Palmer may likely mesh very well with Arians new offense, and this couldn't be a better match. The only problem is how many sacks will be given up. However, even with it being a pass happy league Mendenhall could be a huge plus for this team should he remain healthy. He was a key cog in Arians offense before, and it worked out very well for Mendenhall. Don't forget that Palmer put up exceptional numbers with the Raiders last year considering the injuries, and the lack of run game with McFadden hurt after 7 games. The Arizona Cardinals are a team to watch. Palmer, and Fitzgerald might work very well, Mendenhall healthy, and a better defense will put this team at 11 wins this year.


LOL Carson Palmer. Cardinals are screwed... :lol


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

palmer and those receivers are going to die in that offense lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> do the Eagles players know their quarterback ran a dogfighting ring and killed dogs with his own hands
> 
> nvm, guy getting drunk and using the n-word clearly more depraved.


Cooper plays on a predominantly black team. It's pretty obvious as to why him being videotaped calling black people the n-word is getting him more backlash from his teammates than Michael Vick having a dogfighting ring at his house.

And the whole Cooper going to counseling thing is pointless. Nothing more than damage control. Because if that video never leaked, he would never have gone to counseling.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

so has anyone seen the new eddie lacy










LMAO


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> so has anyone seen the new eddie lacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Wha...wha....what the fuck happened?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think the second one ate the first one


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hey look, BJ Raji lost some weight. :side:

Anyways, Lacy isn't really that bad, it's just a really bad angle of him. Seriously unflattering. There's a video from where the picture came from that shows he looks fine.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I still think Jonathan Franklin will end up the starter above Lacy.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Miami over Cowgirls Sunday:waffle


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> Miami over Cowgirls Sunday:waffle


Normally I would say yes cuz I'm a Fins fan, but I have no idea who will/won't be playing, so it's hard to say. Doesn't really matter either.

Romo isn't playing. Can't imagine Bryant or Austin playing much, if at all.

Sounds like Tannehill will. Highly doubt Wallace and Hartline will play. Prolly won't see Wake either.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit! You post outside media ^^^! 

Also fuck the Dolphins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yes, do not play DEZ, De:mark, or Witten please.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I see that the arms race is still in session. Seattle sign Early Doucet and SF signs Collie.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm surprised at teams interest in Collie and not Brandon Lloyd. I've heard he's a pain in the ass in the locker room, but so much so that teams look at a concussion case over him???


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I heard Lloyd burned a lot of bridges.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

He's burned bridges on every single team he's been on. One of the biggest locker room cancers in the league.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sounds like a perfect player for the Cowboys to sign when Miles Austin tears his hamstring again. That Orton to Lloyd combo.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> so has anyone seen the new eddie lacy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a really bad angle/body position. Pic from the same day


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Sounds like a perfect player for the Cowboys to sign when Miles Austin tears his hamstring again. That Orton to Lloyd combo.


I was gonna say the Jets actually. Locker room cancer is always perfect for them. And let's face it...they need any offensive weapon they can get right now.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ninjaulove2hate said:


> *No one cares about some stupid dogs. They're worthless creatures. Get over it. *
> 
> I hope that this Riley Cooper piece of trash gets paralyzed in a game this year when going across the middle.


Chuck Norris gonna PETA kick your face in and when your blind and need a seeing eye dog from all the glass shrapnel they're going to tell you that you don't deserve to have a dog since you think they're worthless and you'll unknowingly walk into on coming traffic immediately after (Y)


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Evo cut the cancer. Thanks. Let's get back to football. 

Skip Bayless is riding on the Cardinals bandwagon this year. While he is out there, he does have some good football knowledge. Quite a homer sometimes, but aren't we all? :side: The Cardinals were on a 13 game winning streak from the end of 2011 to early 2012, so the defense can win games. Palmer and Arians are also an improvement, so I can see where Skip is coming from. That doesn't mean I think the Cardinals will win, but I agree they can be competitive. 

Correction, they were 11-2 counting their first 4 games of 2012 and last 9 games of 2011.

Yeah MrMr. I asked Evo in the CB. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Heh, I asked LC to look into him too.

Yeah, football is Skip's game. He's semi-trolling here, but wants to look like a genius if he's right. I mean it's the Cards.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well if Skip Bayless likes them then I'd be worried if I were a Cards fan. Skip is wrong way more than he is right. I remember him saying the Dolphins should have picked Weeden instead of Tannehill. And he's been on the Jets and Cowboys bandwagons for years. He's got his head so far up Tom Brady's ass he can't see straight.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Skip is an entertainer. I don't take him seriously.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Holy shit! You post outside media ^^^!
> 
> Also fuck the Dolphins.


Gotta find something interesting to do or talk about while im uploading.

Im not a fan of the dolphins but I can see them taking over the AFC east. The patriots will be 8-8 at best, the Bills will be the bills, and the Jets are a mess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Patriots 8-8 at best :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> The Patriots 8-8 at best :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm a Fins fan, but I have to agree. No way they only win 8 games with Brady healthy. I think they are somewhere between 10-6 and 12-4. That could change once I've seen their WRs and defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Defense should be improved.

A full season of Talib who was great for us last year and a full season of McCourty at safety which he was great at. Also improvements from young guys like Chandler Jones and Donta Hightower. Also the Adrian Wilson signing is intriguing, depending on how much he has left in the tank. I'm willing to stick my neck out and say the Pats will be a top 10 defense.

As far as the receivers go...the Pats have a talented bunch but they're young and unproven so it's understandable why people are doubting them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOLMIAMI

Have Sports Illustrated picked them to win the SB yet?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Aaron Dobson is gonna be a stud for New England.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Based on TC reports, Amendola/Dobson have good chemistry with the Brady and have looked great. Just gotta hope it translates to actual gameplay.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who do you think will finish higher, the Jets or the Bills? I think the Bills are a little underrated by most people. I mean yeah, they aren't going to blow anyone away but I like their group of receivers (Y So Serious, TJ Graham, Robert Woods, Da'Rick Rogers) their O Line, and CJ THRILLER. Their defense (if Mario returns to form) will get to the QB quite often and their secondary, albeit, not the greatest do have some ballhawks in Gilmore and Byrd. 

I think the Jets will finish worse honestly. They have an inept offense which will probably end up overexposing their defense and causing their D to look worse than it really is. I expect Geno to be the full time starter by October.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think it'll be
Pats
Dolphins
Bills
Jets

Jets just look awful. When Chris Ivory is really your only offensive threat, you know you're fucked. Who's their #1 receiver? Braylon Edwards? Cause last I read was that Santonio still wasn't recovered from his injury. And we know their QB play is ridiculous.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Santonio is probably faking just so he don't have to play for that team. I would.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

santonio doesn't deserve that shit. steelers were idiots for trading him


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hard to say between the two without knowing who the QB is. But I would have to say Bills. Good running game, decent group of WRs.

Other than Ivory, what weapons do the Jets have on offense?? Sure their defense might be good, but it doesn't matter if they can't score points.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Who do you think will finish higher, the Jets or the Bills? I think the Bills are a little underrated by most people. I mean yeah, they aren't going to blow anyone away but I like their group of receivers (Y So Serious, TJ Graham, Robert Woods, Da'Rick Rogers) their O Line, and CJ THRILLER. Their defense (if Mario returns to form) will get to the QB quite often and their secondary, albeit, not the greatest do have some ballhawks in Gilmore and Byrd.
> 
> I think the Jets will finish worse honestly. They have an inept offense which will probably end up overexposing their defense and causing their D to look worse than it really is. I expect Geno to be the full time starter by October.


Jets are going 19-0 son.

We win every single game 0-2. DEFENCE WINS CHAMPIONSHIPS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> santonio doesn't deserve that shit. steelers were idiots for trading him


lolwut?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> lolwut?


what'd they get? a fourth or sixth? for giving away the best under 6' receiver in the league right when he was entering his prime and getting some great chemistry with roethlishberger. and all because of a stupid weed tweet lol. now their two starting wideouts are basically santonio-lite.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> what'd they get? a fourth or sixth? for giving away the best under 6' receiver in the league right when he was entering his prime and getting some great chemistry with roethlishberger. and all because of a stupid weed tweet lol. now their two starting wideouts are basically santonio-lite.


I kind of have to agree. I get that the Steelers want to be a clean organization and all, but they gave up an excellent WR for next to nothing.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao Kevin Kolb injured his knee today. He slipped on a rubber mat while walking out to practice. True story

Edit: here's a link http://m.usatoday.com/article/news/2614735


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh my god :lmao

So E.J. Manuel starting?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> what'd they get? a fourth or sixth? for giving away the best under 6' receiver in the league right when he was entering his prime and getting some great chemistry with roethlishberger. and all because of a stupid weed tweet lol. now their two starting wideouts are basically santonio-lite.


Steelers don't keep criminals on the roster, they aren't the Bengals. They got rid of PLAX and then they got rid of Holmes. Plax is back now seeing as he seems to have fixed himself up. 

They didn't end up wit next to nothing...They traded Holmes and were able to get Antonio Brown and Bryant McFadden. 

Where's Holmes now? He's been nothing but suspensions, career low numbers and injuries...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holmes was never that good, just a dime a dozen WR. He had a really cool moment in the SB, but so did David Tyree and Larry Brown. It's not like Holmes is AJ GREEN or anything.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


>


This is kinda genius.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So great :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Oh my god :lmao
> 
> So E.J. Manuel starting?


The article says Kolb is day to day, so he'll probably be fine by the start of the regular season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Remember when Kolb was going to be this great QB for the Eagles? lel


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Remember when Kolb was going to be this great QB for the Eagles? lel


Did anyone believe that aside from Reid? I was so hoping Kolb would have been the Eagles QB for a few years. Vick was really bad too, so it all worked out:side:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol yeah there was a lot of hype for him, the EAGLES got a 2nd round pick and Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie for him from the lolcardinals.


Edit:Cowgirls are jobbers @ mrmr


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao they did totally dupe the Cards.:lmao

Oh man AZ.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was just looking through contracts and I seen that Stevan Ridley is only costing the Patriots $805,500 in Cap Space this year. Some good value right there. Can you guys think of any other good players that are taking him hardly any space for a team? That number with Ridley just surprised me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Joe Flacco.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cap Space totals

Mark Sanchez - $12,853,125
Tom Brady - $13,800,000

:lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Alfred Morris is an incredibly good value for the Redskins. His cap hit this year is $510,775. Generally players from later rounds on rookie deals are the best value.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> Lol yeah there was a lot of hype for him, the EAGLES got a 2nd round pick and Dominique Rodgers-Cromartie for him from the lolcardinals.
> 
> 
> Edit:Cowgirls are jobbers @ mrmr


#funfact: Philly is the only team to lose to Dallas in the playoffs since 1996. Did you rage that day?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A team cannot start a season while over the cap can they?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Been waiting so many months for the return of my beloved Romo.


COME AT ME


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Can't wait for tomorrow's irrelevant preseason game against two mediocre teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> Been waiting so many months for the return of my beloved Romo.
> 
> 
> COME AT ME


No :romo tomorrow. He's not playing. Preseason is such a tease.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

HEY NOW it'll be a battle of two teams currently tied for FIRST PLACE.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> #funfact: Philly is the only team to lose to Dallas in the playoffs since 1996. Did you rage that day?


I blamed the refs and whined like a LITTLE BITCH . I refused to accept it as a loss and was depressed for a week or two. I'm a sore loser.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Steelers don't keep criminals on the roster, they aren't the Bengals. They got rid of PLAX and then they got rid of Holmes. Plax is back now seeing as he seems to have fixed himself up.
> 
> They didn't end up wit next to nothing...They traded Holmes and were able to get Antonio Brown and Bryant McFadden.
> 
> Where's Holmes now? He's been nothing but suspensions, career low numbers and injuries...


oh they don't keep criminals? Is that moral highground constant or did it just slip thier mind when ta'mau got arrested after he destroyed the south side in his car? And why they did keep roethlisberger the same offseason they traded holmes (that was the same offseason as the second rape allegation)? why didn't they just cut him? they did try trading him, i specifically remember the rams being interested but they didn't want his contract. LOL 

Plax left in free agency as well. he had no criminal record with the steelers except a traffic violation and that doesn't make a criminal. the gun shit happened in new york.

They had no clue they would luck out with Wallace and Brown so getting rid of holmes was still a stupid move. plus holmes is way better than anything the steelers have had since him at wideout.

holmes is doing shit in new york because there's nothing there. he's literally the only thing to pay attention to on that offense. they have nothing. so he shouldn't be expected to do anything.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anyone excited for tonight?




















Neither am I. :george


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Total Divas > Watching the Cowboys & Dolphins 3rd stringers play.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm just glad we get football back already. I'm not one who cares about preseason but it sure beats watching baseball (though admittedly, the Dodgers have been fun to watch of late).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Is Total Divas new tonight? I actually like the show. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Is Total Divas new tonight? I actually like the show. :kobe3


New episodes every Sunday :durant


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> oh they don't keep criminals? Is that moral highground constant or did it just slip thier mind when ta'mau got arrested after he destroyed the south side in his car? And why they did keep roethlisberger the same offseason they traded holmes (that was the same offseason as the second rape allegation)? why didn't they just cut him? they did try trading him, i specifically remember the rams being interested but they didn't want his contract. LOL
> 
> Plax left in free agency as well. he had no criminal record with the steelers except a traffic violation and that doesn't make a criminal. the gun shit happened in new york.
> 
> ...


lulz, Ta'amu's has never even played a game for the Steelers. Roethlisberger is not a convicted rapist so not even going to comment there.

Everyone knows Holmes has been accused of being lazy with a poor attitude. They wanted no part of him anymore. He was benched several times in his last year for his crummy attitude. 

Oh, and he's not that good...Brown is equally as good at worst.

Nice to see he has an advocate left in this world though.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> lulz, Ta'amu's has never even played a game for the Steelers. Roethlisberger is not a convicted rapist so not even going to comment there.
> 
> Everyone knows Holmes has been accused of being lazy with a poor attitude. They wanted no part of him anymore. He was benched several times in his last year for his crummy attitude.
> 
> ...


What does tamu not playing a game have to do with him not getting cut? if anything it should be easier for the steelers to do it since he hasn't put in the work and get the leniency older guys get. it's hypocritical that you're glad santonio's gone for sending out a weed tweet (after he won superbowl mvp to boot lol) but nonchalant about tamu staying when he nearly killed a person and did thousands of dollars of property damage because he was driving drunk. if the steelers were the high-quality organization you think they'd have cut him the moment it happened. but they didn't because it got literally no play nationally, so they're reputation wouldn't take a hit if they kept him. smart move too, especially with how thin they are at nt now.

and you missed the point about ben. they obviously knew what he has been doing was wrong (putting himself in that situation twice), hence why they tried trading him after the second allegation. they just couldn't. i bet if they did you would be using ben getting kicked out as a reason to why the steelers are a fine organization who don't keep criminals lol.

holmes had a great attitude with the steelers and was a good character other than a weed bust and the tweet. it was when he was thrust in that shithole in new york when his bad attitude came out. and that's true for most guys in the league. if you're losing and can't do anything about it and there's no leadership around it's going to bring out the worst in most. doesn't mean he isn't great.

and brown isn't even close to holmes. don't delude yourself. i like him too, but he hasn't proven himself as a number one guy. he's never made an impact receiving when wallace wasn't getting all the attention. he has good hands but dropped balls last year, more than i saw holmes during his time with pittsburgh. not quite the route runner, holmes has smoother hips and cuts better. probably faster as well. plus brown had those retarded, inopportune fumbles. can't stand those. him AND sanders need to fix those. but he's good. santonio-lite. but there's a reason he was a sixth rounder and holmes was a first.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

wwetna1/PSYCH has rejoined as an NFL fan, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> What does tamu not playing a game have to do with him not getting cut? if anything it should be easier for the steelers to do it since he hasn't put in the work and get the leniency older guys get. it's hypocritical that you're glad santonio's gone for sending out a weed tweet (after he won superbowl mvp to boot lol) but nonchalant about tamu staying when he nearly killed a person and did thousands of dollars of property damage because he was driving drunk. if the steelers were the high-quality organization you think they'd have cut him the moment it happened. but they didn't because it got literally no play nationally, so they're reputation wouldn't take a hit if they kept him. smart move too, especially with how thin they are at nt now.
> 
> and you missed the point about ben. they obviously knew what he has been doing was wrong (putting himself in that situation twice), hence why they tried trading him after the second allegation. they just couldn't. i bet if they did you would be using ben getting kicked out as a reason to why the steelers are a fine organization who don't keep criminals lol.
> 
> ...


Ya Santonio isn't great and I don't miss him. Steelers are fine without him. They just drafted another WR who's probably their most skilled WR on the roster now. 

You are a big fan of Santonio's game. Good for you. I'm sure he appreciates your kind words. I think you overrate him immensely.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lance Dunbar.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Ya Santonio isn't great and I don't miss him. Steelers are fine without him. They just drafted another WR who's probably their most skilled WR on the roster now.
> 
> You are a big fan of Santonio's game. Good for you. I'm sure he appreciates your kind words. I think you overrate him immensely.


that's fine. i have huge hopes for brown as well and think he's really talented, but him shrinking last year doesn't give him much credibility in my eyes. 

BUT WE CAN ALL AGREE WALLACE IS SHIT, AMIRITE?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NICK STEPHENS:mark:


Also


TAINT:mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The NFL couldn't of picked two worse teams for a pre-season kick off than Miami/Dallas :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This would've been a marquee matchup in 1973.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A Jets and Chargers opener would be classic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DAT BOYZ D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ROD MARINELLI

I either forgot or didn't know, but having him coach the D line...:mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I miss him already.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That Tanney is just a showoff.

Anyway, total divas :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

MarineLOLi

That's all.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Thought the Dolphins uni's were an upgrade when I saw them revealed but now that I'm seeing them in a game ehhhh pretty soft looking. Should've tried to go for more of a retro look like the 49ers did a few years ago, just a little too modern for my taste considering it's a classic NFL franchise. The color they chose almost looks closer to the Jags alternate uni's then the classic Dolphins teal, flashy for the sake of flashy. They kinda stole the whole front layout from the Chargers too, even the number style. At least the white away jersey's look a lot cleaner.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*











RIP DOLPHINS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> I miss him already.


One coach the Bears are really gonna miss is Dave Toub. GOAT special teams coach.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Packers losing Bulaga is awful. Never good to lose your starting LT. Who happens to be a pretty good player too. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

there's something about the NO FUN LEAGUE that I just can't get over. Why are they so concerned with "taunting"? I seriously don't get it. It doesn't make the league look bad, all the fans love it when their team's players do it and hate the opposing players when they do it. It also gets the players going on both sides as well. WHAT'S THE HARM?


(I bring this up because they banning spinning the ball as a celebration)


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> there's something about the NO FUN LEAGUE that I just can't get over. Why are they so concerned with "taunting"? I seriously don't get it. It doesn't make the league look bad, all the fans love it when their team's players do it and hate the opposing players when they do it. It also gets the players going on both sides as well. WHAT'S THE HARM?
> 
> 
> (I bring this up because they banning spinning the ball as a celebration)


because after murdering each other all week, players bodies cannot handle the punishment of seeing an opposing player poke fun at them. i mean, do you not care about player safety at all?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

As long as they don't ban spiking the ball


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That was banned last year brah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> That was banned last year brah.


what

You can still spike it as long as it's not "at" an opposing player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

o, well they said it was banned in the article I read. Either way, still a random ban as I don't remember the majority of players literally spiking the ball at players. dumb rules are dumb.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Might knock out an eye. Gotta keep those players safe.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Peyton and Eli seriously need to consider an acting career after their football careers are done. These guys are great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Both are going to be announcers/commentators for decades.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

if you don't like being taunted. stop the other person from making a play. Simple as that.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Arrelious Benn just tore his acl so the Eagles are down another wr. Cooper just came back though and Russell Shepperd out of LSU has supposedly been great all camp and pushing for the number 2 spot so they should be fine.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Does LeSean still hate Riley, or has he realized that Riley was just being a drunken fucking idiot?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cooper could be a fantastic weapon for the Eagles. Imagine they decide to give him in routes and they throw the ball to him there. There has to be at least one defender per team that's angry enough at him to clock him upside the head. Philly could gain more yards by penalty than they could ever by simply throwing the ball.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Probably still hates him but he claims to have talked to everyone and they forgave him.

Edit: Aid has a great point. Chip probably put Cooper up to this for just that reason. More proof he's an offensive GENIUS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> Arrelious Benn just tore his acl so the Eagles are down another wr. Cooper just came back though and Russell Shepperd out of LSU has supposedly been great all camp and pushing for the number 2 spot so they should be fine.


Isn't that like their third torn acl this camp? jeez.

Injury bug sorta hitting the 49ers too. Culliver and Willis both out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Packers getting fucked up too. Bulaga (gone for season), Jordy, and Cobb.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Packers getting fucked up too. Bulaga (gone for season), Jordy, and Cobb.


bulaga's getting a second opinion.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A reporter on NFL total access said Riley Cooper killed the patriots in a scrimmage today . Beat them over the top several times and the patriots secondary looked awful outside of 1 play by Talib. lolpatriots


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> A reporter on NFL total access said Riley Cooper killed the patriots in a scrimmage today . Beat them over the top several times and the patriots secondary looked awful outside of 1 play by Talib. lolpatriots


Every scrub has his day.

But I won't rain on your parade. This is equivalent to winning the Super Bowl for an Eagles fan :ti


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Amendola also dropped passes that hit him right in the chest. 

Rebuilding year upcomming for the pats. #tankforclowney


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> Amendola also dropped passes that hit him right in the chest.
> 
> Rebuilding year upcomming for the pats. #tankforclowney


Funny thing is...we could probably tank and still get a better record than the Eagles giving every game their best effort :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

maybe because you have the Jets, Dolphins, and Bills in your division. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Jets are a good team brother.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anybody see the latest DirectTV commercial with Eli & Peyton doing a music video? :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Peyton is great. His SNL skit where he's playing football with the kids is hilarlious


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That was pretty good, not gonna lie.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Those sunday ticket commercials with eli/peyton and primetime are funny.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*






PREACH, DEION!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh man, I really can't understand why black people get more offended when a white person calls them the "N-word" than when they hear rappers say it in songs or other black people say it. Did something happen in history to make them feel that way?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I've heard it's the difference in the ending with a A rathater than a ER. Not really sure how that makes it different though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah they're pretty much seen as two completely different words and different meanings. Ending with er is generally considering to be the "slur" version or whatever. Don't ask me to elaborate because I didn't come up with this stuff.

I personally don't really care about the word, that's how I've always been. There's a lot of other black people that get offended by it and I completely understand their view.

People calling for Cooper to be cut or suspended are ridiculous. As far as I'm concerned, I think it's time to move on. He said it, he apologized, whether he meant it or not is your take on it but it's time to move on. Would rather talk about ACTUAL football than Riley Cooper getting drunk and saying the "N-word".


----------



## sabretooth10 (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cooper should be cut from the team. He's not even good. I hope that someone ends his season soon on the field.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

did anybody watch Hard Knocks last night. Felt bad for the guy who broke his leg, for a undrafted rookie his career might be over.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> did anybody watch Hard Knocks last night. Felt bad for the guy who broke his leg, for a undrafted rookie his career might be over.


Yeah I watched it. I loved the first episode. The scene with the guy who broke his leg was hard to watch, felt so bad for him. I think that's why he was crying because he knew it would probably end his career.

Hands-down my favorite moment was Gresham owning Geno Atkins in the Oklahoma drill.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



sabretooth10 said:


> Cooper should be cut from the team. He's not even good. I hope that someone ends his season soon on the field.


Ya he's not any good. 6'3 220lb guys with good speed and great hands just grow on trees. Don't let your anger force you to say stupid things.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's nothing special, dude. He shouldn't be cut, but he's not Larry Fitzgerald or anything. There are tons of guy just like him that come into the league every year.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who said he's as good as Fitz? He's a good player and given Maclin and Benn's injuries, cutting him would be retarded.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FUCK.

Dobson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What happened to Dobson?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lel.

I meant to post that in the Fantasy thread. He was taken from me


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dunno what happened, but I'm going to assume he tore his ACL, since it's what all of the cool kids are doing.

*Edit:* :lelbron


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL NOTO

I wanted to draft him so I could trade him to you...


----------



## sabretooth10 (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> Ya he's not any good. 6'3 220lb guys with good speed and great hands just grow on trees. Don't let your anger force you to say stupid things.


He's trash. Cut the bum. Don't be a delusional homer.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^ Solid argument not based in emotions at all.

Go sit in the corner for a while.


----------



## sabretooth10 (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> ^ Solid argument not based in emotions at all.
> 
> Go sit in the corner for a while.


It's the truth. He's a garbage receiver who is going to have a defender end his career early. And it's going to be great. And your team is still not going to get a Super Bowl trophy.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



sabretooth10 said:


> It's the truth. He's a garbage receiver who is going to have a defender end his career early. And it's going to be great. And your team is still not going to get a Super Bowl trophy.


K


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bears Nickel CB Kelvin Hayden is out for the year with a torn hamstring. It hurts, but Chicago fortunately has some corner depth for the nickel slot with Isiah Frey, Zack Bowman, and Brandon Hardin. I think one of them will step up. Frey has been amazing in camp so far.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Isiah Frey :mark: DAT WOLF PACK


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens football. AT LAST!!! Can't wait to see my boy Matt Elam letsss goooooo


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm so excited. 6 games on tonight!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LMFAO @ the Bucs/Ravens game being blacked out here. Blackouts are so fucking stupid.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Seahawk game is about 2 hours away! Im so hyped! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> LMFAO @ the Bucs/Ravens game being blacked out here. Blackouts are so fucking stupid.


For preseason? LOL that's asinine.

Bucs are owning just so you know. Yeah preseason and all, but they look pretty good here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Preseason tease :mcgee1


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Only a few minutes until we see Mike Smith's face turn the Atlanta shade of red. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Amazing catch just now by Greg Little


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bengals first string pass rush is looking real good. Atlanta's o-line, not so much. Also Dalton is looking really good at the LOS.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Falcons going to go all the way this year!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I know it's just preseason and all but the Redskins run defense looks atrocious.

Chris Johnson and Shonn Greene have both destroyed them. But once again, it's preseason.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The games don't count but if you suck, you suck. You won't all the sudden be awesome once the regular season starts. Of course, the Skins might not be playing starters. I haven't watched that game.

Can't tell much from week 1 of preseason though:side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> The games don't count but if you suck, you suck. You won't all the sudden be awesome once the regular season starts. Of course, the Skins might not be playing starters. I haven't watched that game.
> 
> Can't tell much from week 1 of preseason though:side:


Yeah I know but like you said it's week 1 of the preseason.

I'm pretty sure they were playing starters because Orakpo was out there. Unless he's a backup now :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I saw the Johnson TD...LOL Skins suck.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Shonn Green destroying anyone is a bad omen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

CJbarely1K looked like CJ2K against that Redskins defense


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Also, it's time for the pre-season over-reaction: *THE BROWNS ARE FANTASTICALLY AMAZING! THEY'RE GONNA WIN THE SUPERBOWL!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Did Weeden call himself elite yet?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think anyone has yet. The Chargers are playing the Eagles in Philly's first home game, so you know what that means.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Ravens football. AT LAST!!! Can't wait to see my boy Matt Elam letsss goooooo


Matt Elam just SMASHED Peyton Hillis.. can't wait for that gif


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This Broncos-49ers preseason game is beyond boring and sloppy. Yeesh.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Skins 1st game of the Preseason is over.
Skins win 22-21

The starters looked good on the 1st series.
Cousins: 6-7 / 52 yds / TD

Back ups, not so much for the rest of the game.

Too many penalties tonight.
Too many 3rd downs given up again, like last year.

Pat White looked good running the Pistol Read Option.
Of course it was against 4th stringers,but I am curious to see how he would look in a real game.


Couple of injuries:
Phillip Thomas- foot sprain
He was able to walk off the field.

Jeremy Kimbrough- shoulder
It didn't look good, he was holding he arm up walking off the field.
Coach just said it was a separated shoulder


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The U GOAT Travis Benjamin w/ dat return TD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

T-JAX SIGHTING :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Plaxico has a torn rotator cuff and is probably done for the year and possibly his career.


:lmao TJAX 42 YD TD:mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

i thought the 49ers looked sharp. but i wasn't paying much attention cause preseason.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> i thought the 49ers looked sharp. but i wasn't paying much attention cause preseason.


They were until they put in the jobbers, 4 turnovers and fumble which led to a TD.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Plaxico has a torn rotator cuff and is probably done for the year and possibly his career.


oh yay, more steeler injuries. football must be near.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*That sucks about Plax.  

Couldn't happen to a better team though :side:*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dub¢ said:


> They were until they put in the jobbers, 4 turnovers and fumble which led to a TD.


well lets hope no one gets hurt.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hurry up, get your shit talk in before Chip starts emberassing teams with Vick, Shady and his system. Not much time left until you start looking dumb . Only about 12 hours left.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eagles suck bro.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^Probably a racist


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah if i was a racist i'd be playing for the Eagles.

oh found this on sb nation. it's bassically saying that Mark Sanchez is the worst long time starting qb ever.
http://www.sbnation.com/2013/8/8/4598028/mark-sanchez-jets


Young and Montana at the very top as the best :westbrook2


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Young as in...Vince...Young?:side:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CNew2 said:


> Young as in...Vince...Young?:side:


Um, no. STEVE Young. Obviously.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Look at that :romo at 14


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bengals pass rush looking strong, all things considered. Hopefully the defensive backfield can hold up.


----------



## sabretooth10 (Aug 7, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So what's the over/under on Cooper getting a career ending injury? I say within the first 4 regular season games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Is this a joke? I have the Dolphins/Jags game on two different channels. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Woah, Patriots just ran the ball right down the Eagles' throat and made them like it. All run plays. Nothing but Ridley and Blount.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ZIGGY :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

RIDLEY.

Pats secondary looked like shit on that Eagles drive.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Both teams can score, but the Eagles excuse is a new defensive scheme, what's the Patriots excuse lol.Still happy to see Vick and Desean getting that chemistry.Brady GETS KNOCKED ON HIS ASS!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pats 1st team offense looking great

VEREEN and RIDLEY both with touchdowns :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

VEREEEEEEEN

Pats offense hasn't missed a beat here. At all.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Total mismatch, LB on a RB, Westbrook back in his day, ate that match-up two or three times a game lol.Since the Patriots scored so fast, could we see Vick back out there hmm..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Norman picks off Cutler on the Bears' first play. VINTAGE JAY. :kobe8


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

CHIEFS TOUCHDOWN ON FIRST DRIVE! Too bad it's just the pre-season


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sanchez slightly redeeming that woeful opening pick with a great all round drive. Great to see WINSLOW getting involved.

Mo Wilkerson is GOING IN DRY in 2013.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> CHIEFS TOUCHDOWN ON FIRST DRIVE! Too bad it's just the pre-season


They looked sharp.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DAVE TOUB. 55 yard return by McCluster!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit, Bryce Brown showing he can be the number 2 RB.Man if McCoy and Brown can do that on a weekly basis, and with Felix Jones, oooohh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Holy shit, Bryce Brown showing he can be the number 2 RB.Man if McCoy and Brown can do that on a weekly basis, and with Felix Jones, oooohh.


ho ho you are aware that Felix Jones is terrible right?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> ho ho you are aware that Felix Jones is terrible right?


I think he can be a still an asset, maybe not running the ball, but catching the ball in the back field.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

@ hoho: Did you not see Bryce Brown last season? He botches now and then, and his vision is dubious, but the talent is pretty obvious.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> @ hoho: Did you not see Bryce Brown last season? He botches now and then, and his vision is dubious, but the talent is pretty obvious.


Yeah I did, I'm a Eagles fan, but I didn't see no fumbles that drive he scored? Remember rookie player, who's getting used to the speed, and defensive schemes.Every player is like that in the beginning just hope it doesn't become a habit lol.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> *Sanchez slightly redeeming that woeful opening pick* with a great all round drive. Great to see WINSLOW getting involved.
> 
> Mo Wilkerson is GOING IN DRY in 2013.


Already seen some back ups I would take over Sanchez.

Mike Glennon > Sanchez

Kirk Cousins > Sanchez

Tyrod Taylor > Sanchez

Brock Osweiler > Sanchez

Ryan Mallett > Sanchez


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dallas going 0-16 too. Sack/fumble recovery at the Oak 10-15.

lol Dallas does nothing with the ball.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DAVE TOUB. 75 yard kick off return.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Already seen some back ups I would take over Sanchez.
> 
> Mike Glennon > Sanchez
> 
> ...


Matt Moore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah Cowboys definitely going 0-16.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

At least I'll be able watch DEZ make helmets fly.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I only watch pre-season to watch rookie kickers boot 58 yard field goals. :bosh3


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Joel Anthony said:


> I only watch pre-season to watch rookie kickers boot 58 yard field goals. :bosh3


Yup. Dan Carpenter is packing his bags already.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Already seen some back ups I would take over Sanchez.
> 
> Mike Glennon > Sanchez
> 
> ...


Josh Johnson


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Already seen some back ups I would take over Sanchez.
> 
> Mike Glennon > Sanchez
> 
> ...


Matt Moore, Matt Hasselbeck, Kyle Orton. I'd prolly take Matt Cassell over him too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jason Campbell too.

And T-JAX.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TANNEY > Sanchez


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Shaun Hill is an excellent backup in Detroit. Much better than Sanchez.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Foles and Barkley >>>Sanchez obviously


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

49ers peeps, how we look last night?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Niners made the Broncos look like shit on offense. Niners looked pretty good on offense without Gore. I only watched the 1st series for both teams.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFL promoting that new NFL CLEAR bag. Dont bring your shit, bring that CLEAR BAG

Edit: McGloin > Sanchez


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Niners made the Broncos look like shit on offense. Niners looked pretty good on offense without Gore. I only watched the 1st series for both teams.


you're a 49er peep now!? :bron

I knew you couldn't take much more of Romo, and you'd switch. Welcome to the Red.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^ Bandwagon Bears AND Niners fan. You're the Canadian of this thread.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Raiders can go suck a fucking dick.

Q4, PAYBACK TIME


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:romo:romo:romo:romo:romo

TANNEY

NICK STEPHENS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh and Mikey I knew you secretly wanted the non-biased report on the Niners.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FUCK YEAH 16-16 BITCHES


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jon Bostic had an amazing pick 6 tonight intercepting Cam. So awesome to see in person. :mark: He's got some great speed. Those damn Florida rookies creating some highlights already with Bostic tonight and Elam with the hard hit last night. Glad they are in the NFL now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fuck off plz, Aid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> ^ Bandwagon Bears AND Niners fan. You're the Canadian of this thread.


How am I a bandwagon fan of the 49ers, since I've been following them since 1998? 

To call me Canadian is an insult.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Fuck off plz, Aid.


It's ok. The Panthers still won tonight. :side:

I did chuckle at Jay's interception on his very first pass. I just had a feeling that would happen. :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Norman with 2 INTs made me :mark:, especially the TD. That kid's gonna be good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NOT AS GOOD AS TANNEY

THAT'S RIGHT TANNEY TIME:mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

JT O'Sullivan>sanchez.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Quincy Carter > Sanchez


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jimmy Clausen < Sanchez :mcgee1


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Matt Flynn>sanchez.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Someone agreed with me that Clausen has a really punchable face.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sanchez is still on the Sportscenters not top ten for 37 weeks in a row for the butt fumble.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Sanchez is still on the Sportscenters not top ten for 37 weeks in a row for the butt fumble.


lol really?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Already seen some back ups I would take over Sanchez.
> 
> Mike Glennon > Sanchez
> 
> ...


I've honestly never heard of most of those guys. But I agree.

He will start opening day. Geno looks talented, but raw as hell and you could see we were keeping it simple for him. At least Sanchez looked like a QB in a competition, he was going for it. This season the priority is Geno's development, throwing him to the wolves would stunt his progress more than it would help it.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

charlie batch > sanchez

decastro is a fucking monster


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Stokley signs with Ravens. A good pickup for the slot, back where he started.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> charlie batch > sanchez
> 
> decastro is a fucking monster


That one block he had was beast, pushing his man down the field for about 7 yards. I thought the Steelers first team looked good under the new zone blocking scheme, Howling was running well too which you guys are really going to need. 

Louis Murphy was an idiot on that blocked punt.. waiting for a nice bounce so he could run it in, I know Coughlin was probably pissed. Just get on the fucking ball. Giants looked to be in mid season form when they couldn't score a TD afterwards from the 6 yard line.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:jay at that giants wr breaking his leg


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Never gets old.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts tomorrow! To ease my anticipation, I'll be playing NFL2K1 for a while tonight on the Dreamcast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFC Predictions that will change:

NFC West

CARDINALS - Out of nowhere this team runs the table and steals the West crown. :skip

NFC North

BEARS - Forte and Marshall each catch 100+ passes. BRIGGS kills Aaron Rodgers.

NFC South

PANTHERS - SUPERCAM rushes for 1500; throws for 4000; 50 combined TDs. That other LB with a weird name is the best defender in the league. Aid and WWF know who I'm talking about.

NFC East

GIANTS - Eli's luck returns. It's like he's Rex Grossman that one year for the Bears (or Eli those years where he's good). Just throw that shit up.


AFC Predictions that won't change (yes they will):

PATRIOTS - Seriously holy shit did you see what that offensive line did to the Eagles in the first preseason game.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kuechly! :mark: 

He will definitely improve upon his DROY campaign from last season. What a stud.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Don't know if you were saying that all in a joking manner, but assuming you weren't, I disagree with literally all of them, aside from the Patriots.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It was a joke. Notice how BRIGGS kills Rodgers?

:skip was another clue.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Skip never jokes. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh yeah, Skip on the Cardinals wagon now.

And unfortunately the Patriots too. Fucking Tebow. :StephenA2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was mostly serious about the Patriots. That offense looked scary good. The only part that wouldn't be serious is that it was two drives in a game that didn't count.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I personally think the offense can/will be just as good, if not better than it was last season.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Disappointed we didn't get see Pitt debut their latest "3 yds and a cloud of dust" RB. Bell reminds me a lot of LeGarrette Blount coming out of Oregon as far as build and running style go, not necessarily an insult though because Bell will probably be more disciplined mentally then Blount throughout his career. Both ran a 4.55+ 40 at the combine. Really wasn't too impressed with Bell and Jarvis Jones during my pre-draft assessment.. watched all the full game player HL's for the potential 1st and some 2nd rounders back in March. Now Eifert and Gio Bernard were players that stood out to me and impressed me, potential impact players.

As a Ravens fan I'm a lot more worried about the Bengals. Maybe not necessarily this season but especially in 2014 and 2015 they will be real legitimate threats to win the AFC North and possibly make a deep run in the postseason. Eifert is gonna be a good one, Gio Bernard has the explosiveness and vision to be a really solid RB in the league, Geno Atkins is slept on, the Bengals front 7 as a whole is slept on.. they gonna compete that's for sure. Pitt just doesn't strike that same fear in me ever since they lost to TIM TEBOW in the playoffs, Ben always banged up, OL is sketchy, don't have a premiere RB, poor playcalling, Defense is getting old and there's no reinforcements from FA like the Ravens had, Mike Wallace gone at the tender age of 27 as he enters his prime, their enforcer on defense James Harrsion will be going full tilt against them twice a year as a Bengal, the mystique is just gone for me as an opposing fan. I used to HATE having to play Pitt in Early 00's-2010, now I look forward to it because I finally feel like the Ravens are the more physical and calculated team from the HC on down.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs offense looked really good...albeit against a Saints defense but if that game is any indication how they will play through the whole year then I'm excited. Alex Smith is never going to be a flashy QB. He made smart reads and it looks like Charles is going to be HUGE in the offense this year. Going to be a lot of screens his direction I feel. 

Also DAVE TOUB. Dat return game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

iirc the 49ers play the Cheifs next week. Alex Smith going to want to play the whole game.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Disappointed we didn't get see Pitt debut their latest "3 yds and a cloud of dust" RB. Bell reminds me a lot of LeGarrette Blount coming out of Oregon as far as build and running style go, not necessarily an insult though because Bell will probably be more disciplined mentally then Blount throughout his career. Both ran a 4.55+ 40 at the combine. Really wasn't too impressed with Bell and Jarvis Jones during my pre-draft assessment.. watched all the full game player HL's for the potential 1st and some 2nd rounders back in March. Now Eifert and Gio Bernard were players that stood out to me and impressed me, potential impact players.
> 
> As a Ravens fan I'm a lot more worried about the Bengals. Maybe not necessarily this season but especially in 2014 and 2015 they will be real legitimate threats to win the AFC North and possibly make a deep run in the postseason. Eifert is gonna be a good one, Gio Bernard has the explosiveness and vision to be a really solid RB in the league, Geno Atkins is slept on, the Bengals front 7 as a whole is slept on.. they gonna compete that's for sure. Pitt just doesn't strike that same fear in me ever since they lost to TIM TEBOW in the playoffs, Ben always banged up, OL is sketchy, don't have a premiere RB, poor playcalling, Defense is getting old and there's no reinforcements from FA like the Ravens had, Mike Wallace gone at the tender age of 27 as he enters his prime, their enforcer on defense James Harrsion will be going full tilt against them twice a year as a Bengal, the mystique is just gone for me as an opposing fan. I used to HATE having to play Pitt in Early 00's-2010, now I look forward to it because I finally feel like the Ravens are the more physical and calculated team from the HC on down.


the irony dripping from this post is palpable and delicious


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> iirc the 49ers play the Cheifs next week. Alex Smith going to want to play the whole game.



They might have to tie him down, to stop him lol.Man let the regular season come faster!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dallas Clark to the Ravens. Predicted this move would happen.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Dallas Clark to the Ravens. Predicted this move would happen.


Have to wonder how much he's got left in the tank though. Guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who has the most fans on this forum? I know the Chiefs have at least three. 49ers are popular. Hoho and Humbled Moron love the Eagles..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It used to be the Steelers but after they were no longer contenders most of their fans except JM, IMPULSE and like one or two others disappeared.

Last year during the season the Pats had the most fans on here.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Packers, Patriots, Niners, and Cowboys all have like 5 or 6.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah, no one really talks about the Chiefs, Browns, Rams etc.. on these forums. It's mostly only the popular teams that get talked about i noticed lol.

I'd say top 4 are:

Pats
Steelers
Ravens
49ers


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I am NOT a Niners fan btw, I'm a Vikings fan unk2

I'm just :kaep's #1 FAN


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> Yeah, no one really talks about the Chiefs, Browns, Rams etc.. on these forums. It's mostly only the popular teams that get talked about i noticed lol.
> 
> I'd say top 4 are:
> 
> ...


Chiefs have you, Stax, and S'n'S. Carolina only has Brye and myself, and Brye doesn't post a lot. :mcgee1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

STACKS = Vikings

TomahawkJock = Chiefs


I didn't realize there were a lot of Dallas fans here. Cat, CP, HighFiveGhost, and I are the only ones that come to mind.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lel, I knew that. Freudian slip, I was thinking Jock.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Heh, yeah I figured it was just a mismatch of names there. 

Steelers fans were definitely the most two years ago. I don't remember one fan base posting the most last season.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> STACKS = Vikings
> 
> TomahawkJock = Chiefs
> 
> ...


I didn't even know you were a boys fan tbh lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How many niner fans are there?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> How many niner bandwagoners are there?


fixed.



(No offense to loyal 49ers fans that didn't just hop on the bandwagon either when Jim Harbaugh took over or Kaepernick started ballin out)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think I've ever seen a Browns fan here :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Any Bills fans?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There are a at least two Bengals fans, me and LadyCroft. If there are more they just don't want to admit it. :side:
It's usually not a point of pride here in Cincinnati, so I can understand the reluctance. Unless the team does really well, then you all should see the doctor's offices and emergency rooms stacked up with knee injuries from all the bandwagon jumpers...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm a Cowboys fan.

We're probably the most followed team on here.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I'm a Cowboys fan.
> 
> We're probably the most followed team on here.


Most likely. More people might start popping up though once the season actually starts.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

On here cowboys probably have the most fans but I think that reflects their popularity as a whole, I would bet they also have the biggest fan base throughout the US.. surprised there aren't more Steelers and Giants fans on here, seem to meet a lot of them in real life but then again I am pretty close to Penn and NY.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Of course ESPN is talking about TEBOW. Even though he went 4-12. Where's the talk about ALEX SMITH?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There are a lot of Steelers and Giants fans here. It's just those teams sucked so their fans didn't post:side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

here's hoping for another year of the same in that regard


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> (No offense to loyal 49ers fans that didn't just hop on the bandwagon either when Jim Harbaugh took over or Kaepernick started ballin out)





POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Last Change:
> 
> Current User Name: Pumbaa
> Requested User Name: KAEPERNICK


^ That was 10/16, Kaepernick's first start was 11/19 :kaep

I fucking drive that god damn KAEPERNICK bus


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Charles carted off field with a leg injury.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> On here cowboys probably have the most fans but I think that reflects their popularity as a whole, I would bet they also have the biggest fan base throughout the US.. surprised there aren't more Steelers and Giants fans on here, seem to meet a lot of them in real life but then again I am pretty close to Penn and NY.


i'm in the south and it seems like giants and steelers fans are everywhere i go. the cowboys are up there, but oddly enough, around here it's all steelers and giants (probably as a result of the bandwagon fans, but still).


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

there's no browns fans here? that's sad, they're really the best fanbase in the country.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think I've ever seen a Cleveland sports fan in general on here.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NO! Why does this always happen to the Chiefs? 

EDIT: Just a foot strain..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Charles is fine TJ. He rode shotgun on the cart. Minor foot strain.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Who's going to be the worst "good" NFL team this year?*

kind of a crazy off season, who do you guys think will be the biggest bust this year? i've heard some people doubting the bronco's, but i think they're going to be a top SB contender. a few others (and i'm somewhat in agreement) seem to think that teams will eventually "figure out" kaepernick this season and the 49ers won't be quite as good as some expected.

i'm going to have to go with the ravens due simply to the fact that they won the SB (so obviously casual fans have high hopes) but lost sooooo many big names. i'm going with the patriots as a close second; simply because they didn't even play in the super bowl last year, so they don't have as much to live up to.

the ravens problems are more obvious due to losing lewis, reed, ellerbe, kruger. and while guys like boldin weren't getting any younger, it certainly hurts to lose veterans. additionally, the loss of dennis pitta obviously doesn't do the offense any favors, although the acquisition of dallas clark will help in that department.

now, i'm a patriots fan, but man do i think we're gonna suck. with the obvious issues of no welker or hernandez as well as gronk's injury-prone status and missing the first few games, i think they/we have a long road ahead. i've always been big on stevan ridley and i think he'll continue to improve, but it says something when the top 3 returning players with the most targets are gronk (still rehabbing), edelman (who only had like 230 yards receiving) and shane freakin vereen (rb with 8 receptions). while they may not have been the most prolific receivers, not having brandon lloyd, danny woodhead, or deion branch will also hurt

which team do you guys think will have an atypically bad year?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was nearly in tears.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Who's going to be the worst "good" NFL team this year?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ton-looks-terrible-broncos-0-16-incoming.html


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah, any more severe and it would be truly terrible. Charles is Andy Reid's offense.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Cleveland sports fan in general on here.


I'm a cavs fan if that counts. dont support any of their other teams


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

To answer The It Factor's question in his thread.. I think the worst good team is bound to be any team that wins the NFC East. That division right now is a toss up to me. Every year I think the Cowboys will win, but we know how that ends up :side: Especially MrMr. I don't think any team in that division is SPECTACULAR. Giants may be the best but that's not saying a whole lot. Cowboys are most talented but... they will probably underachieve yet again. If a team underachieves every year, are they underachieving anymore or are they just flat out average? I dont think the Redskins can repeat what they did last year. People will be more prepared for RG3. And the Eagles defense is too shit for them to achieve anything.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

patriots definitely not having a bad year. guaranteed 4 wins from that division at worst. if we're answering what team is going to have an atypically bad year like new york or pittsburgh did last year it's probably baltimore for obvious reasons. they're the champs and they lost too much to replace in one year and play in a tough division.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> To answer The It Factor's question in his thread.. I think the worst good team is bound to be any team that wins the NFC East. That division right now is a toss up to me. Every year I think the Cowboys will win, but we know how that ends up :side: Especially MrMr. I don't think any team in that division is SPECTACULAR. Giants may be the best but that's not saying a whole lot. Cowboys are most talented but... they will probably underachieve yet again. If a team underachieves every year, are they underachieving anymore or are they just flat out average? I dont think the Redskins can repeat what they did last year. People will be more prepared for RG3. And the Eagles defense is too shit for them to achieve anything.


i like rg3, but at some point shanahan is going to have to mix things up with him without putting him in a position to get his read ripped off. i've never thought vick was all that, so even if not for the eagle's d, i'd say vick is too unpredictable to have them be all that (unless he puts on a season like he did back in 2010 or whenever it was). to me the cowboys are habitually overrated and while he has shades of brilliance, i just have to put that on romo's shoulders. so, as much as it pains me to say it (as a pats fan), i'm going to have to go with the giants out of the bunch. i mean, they'll probably flounder around during the regular season then take off when it matters :side:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> patriots definitely not having a bad year. guaranteed 4 wins from that division at worst. if we're answering what team is going to have an atypically bad year like new york or pittsburgh did last year it's probably baltimore for obvious reasons. they're the champs and they lost too much to replace in one year and play in a tough division.


yeah, i guess i just meant non-division/playoffs games. i'm also not ready to count out the dolphins this year for the afc east, and if mario williams can stay healthy i think the bills could put up somewhat of a fight against the pats.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pats are better than you give them credit for. Their D is underated. I expect them to be pretty good on defense this year. Amendola and Dobson have been coming along offensively as Brady's new weapons. Patriots should be fine. A return to the AFC Championship is not out of the question imho.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



The_It_Factor said:


> yeah, i guess i just meant non-division/playoffs games. i'm also not ready to count out the dolphins this year for the afc east, and if mario williams can stay healthy i think the bills could put up somewhat of a fight against the pats.


lol. The Pats are winning the division again. Don't let ESPN/mainstream media brainwash you into thinking the Pats are gonna fall off. Yeah they lack big name receivers like Wes Welker or Aaron Hernandez anymore but the offense will more than likely be elite once again and on paper the defense looks to be improved. Just me personally I like the Pats wide receivers this year more than last year's. We have more depth at wide receiver this year and we're also younger and more athletic. And as far as TE's go, SUDSY has a lot of upside and GRONK will be back in October. Also have to remember that the quarterback is Tom Brady. This isn't Matt Schaub at QB, this is one of the greatest to ever do it, who's still playing at a high level. The Pats will be fine. Notice I didn't even mention the running game which will also be lethal this season.

I personally think the Dolphins are being overhyped. Do they have a good amount of young players with potential? Yeah they do, but that doesn't mean they'll fulfill it. I think they win 7-8 games once again and miss the playoffs. Philbin isn't a good coach IMO and I think Tannehill is an average player.

As far as the Bills go, they're not doing anything this year. The only thing they'll be challenging for is the #1 pick.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Notorious didn't mention THE JETS because he's SCARED.

Seriously. Tom Brady wins them that division. You could swap the other 52 players from any of the other 3 teams and it wouldn't make a difference. He's what separates the Pats from the rest.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Actually completely forget the Jets existed :ti

Jets tanking for CLOWNEY too.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Charles carted off field with a leg injury.


*moves Charles down fantasy draft board*

I hope I'm not gonna get put in a position where I'm looking to draft a RB and Charles is the top name on my board. He has a really high ceiling and could actually end up having a huge year but he also has a pretty bad worse case scenario which is a year plagued by injury and inconsistency. Obviously I'll take him if he really falls but other then that, not a name I want to see on my draft board as my 2nd round pick. My thought process basically is if you take him early and he does have that big year good for you, but I'll let someone else take a "make you or break you" pick like that in the first 2 rounds. I'm going with super reliable picks in the first two rounds and saving my attempts to hit home runs for the mid rounds when it won't cost you your season if miss on a high upside guy.

I'm all in on RG3 as my home run this year.. much like AP last year the guy is just a freak of nature and can heal at a rate far beyond the average Joe. The concerns on his ACL will hurt his value in drafts but if your as confident as I am in his rehab he'll be an absolute steal in mid rounds when the majority of players will opt to pick a "healthy" #1 QB like Peyton, Brady, Brees, Newton, ect. earlier on. Plenty of sleeper #2 QB's for insurance as well, would feel great about landing RG3 and getting Ben/Romo/Flacco to back him up. FF Drafts are finally just around the corner!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*When will the Jets learn? They need to make drastic changes.


...btw I hope they don't... I have too much fun laughing at them.*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> *moves Charles down fantasy draft board*
> 
> I hope I'm not gonna get put in a position where I'm looking to draft a RB and Charles is the top name on my board. He has a really high ceiling and could actually end up having a huge year but he also has a pretty bad worse case scenario which is a year plagued by injury and inconsistency. Obviously I'll take him if he really falls but other then that, not a name I want to see on my draft board as my 2nd round pick. My thought process basically is if you take him early and he does have that big year good for you, but I'll let someone else take a "make you or break you" pick like that in the first 2 rounds. I'm going with super reliable picks in the first two rounds and saving my attempts to hit home runs for the mid rounds when it won't cost you your season if miss on a high upside guy.
> 
> I'm all in on RG3 as my home run this year.. much like AP last year the guy is just a freak of nature and can heal at a rate far beyond the average Joe. The concerns on his ACL will hurt his value in drafts but if your as confident as I am in his rehab he'll be an absolute steal in mid rounds when the majority of players will opt to pick a "healthy" #1 QB like Peyton, Brady, Brees, Newton, ect. earlier on. Plenty of sleeper #2 QB's for insurance as well, would feel great about landing RG3 and getting Ben/Romo/Flacco to back him up. FF Drafts are finally just around the corner!!


Charles has had one bad year... and he was hurt the whole year. He's never had an 'inconsistent' year when he's been healthy. Hell, he succeeded in ROMEO CRENNEL'S offense. All he has from today is a foot strain. Nothing super serious.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

no, i wasn't saying that the pats aren't going to win the afc east (although, i do think anything is possible), i just don't think they're going to be as dominant and don't think they'll go all the way (hopefully i'm wrong, because i am a pats fan, despite my doubts in the team this year). 

i'm also KINNDAAA rooting for the seahawks (with the exception of richard sherman who i can't stand) because i'm a big russel wilson guy, but this presents a problem as the panthers are my nfc team lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Charles has had one bad year... and he was hurt the whole year. He's never had an 'inconsistent' year when he's been healthy. Hell, he succeeded in ROMEO CRENNEL'S offense. All he has from today is a foot strain. Nothing super serious.


Yeah i'm not sure what the hell he's talking about, lol. I just hope it doesn't linger like MJD's last season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> Yeah i'm not sure what the hell he's talking about, lol. I just hope it doesn't linger like MJD's last season.


MJD had to run the ball every play though due to shit QB play and no capable back up runners. Charles won't have to do that. Knile Davis is capable... if he could hold onto the ball. :side:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Will Kickalicious make the team?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hit-Girl said:


> *When will the Jets learn? They need to make drastic changes.
> 
> 
> ...btw I hope they don't... I have too much fun laughing at them.*


We really have made drastic changes. Gutted the roster, drafted Sanchez's replacement, filled the roster with stop gaps unti he's ready and got rid of the most incompetent GM's in recent NFL history. Rex and Sanchez will almost certianly be gone after the season too, Sanchez I never want to hear of again, Rex I'll actually miss. 

We wont be in the race for Clowney though. We'll win 5-6 games at least. Rex knows he can't tank this year or he'll be out and his D will play well enough to win some games. The offence will be a trainwreck. Again.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Malcom Floyd carted off with an apparent knee injury at Chargers camp. They should really take this season off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chargers offense is now: Mathews, Woodhead, Brown, Gates, and spares with what will probably be a bad offensive line. Maybe Eddie Royal will do something besides suck?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Remember that rookie year Eddie Royal had? Me neither.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol, who the fuck would want to admit to being a goddamn Browns fan?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/08/12/jamaal-charles-is-fine-despite-foot-sprain/

Charles's foot is "fine". Which I guess is hopefully code for NOT LISFRANC.

Or this is lies and it is Lisfranc and it's all OVER.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> lol, who the fuck would want to admit to being a goddamn Browns fan?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

browns fans are among the biggest sports trolls ever. fucking love them and hate them at the same time


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't know any Browns fans either, i think they only live in Cleveland.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> Malcom Floyd carted off with an apparent knee injury at Chargers camp. They should really take this season off.


Chargers and Raiders to battle it out for last in the AFC West this season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

In comparing the AFC East 'race' the Patriots have it won easy to me. After the first ten games I predict the Patriots to be 7-3 and the Dolphins to be 4-6. Miami has tough road games in the beginning traveling to Indy, New Orleans, Tampa Bay and Cleveland. Meanwhile, their home games include Atlanta, Baltimore and Cincy. 

New England gets the Jets twice, Tampa and New Orleans at home and also a home game against Miami during their first ten games. Yes, they go do on the road against Atlanta and Cincy (which I think they lose both) as well as a tough game at home against the Steelers. 

I see New England finishing 11-5, and the Dolphins finishing 8-8. If the Dolphins can overcome some of the first few tests though, it could be a tighter race. I just don't see Miami being all that good. They've been overhyped while the Patriots have been underated. These are just my predictions. Anything could truly happen as we all know, but Bill Belichick > Philbin


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The only way I see the Dolphins making the playoffs is if they sneak in as the 6th seed.

But I think the likely scenario in the AFC will be that the 6 teams that made the playoffs last year will all go back.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What about the Chiefs damn it! Not going to pick them this year Noto? Finally give up?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I said likely scenario not the scenario I pick :side:

I'm still predicting the Chiefs make it in as a wild card. I STILL BELIEVE.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Starters looked sharp against the Saints. Lets hope that continues into the regular season.

Anyways, who has the worst team in the league? I think it comes down to the Jets, Bills, Jaguars or Raiders. I have predicted both the Jets and Bills to go 2-14 :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is the toughest schedule the Pats have had in a few years. I can see why Miami thinks they can rise up. That and lol they think Brady has lost weapons. Unfortunately for them, Brady is always loaded because he's Brady.

TJ, Chargers are bad. Worse than the Bills.

Raiders, Jets, Jags, and Chargers will be vying for worst record. I actually think the Jags are the best of these 4 lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm sticking with Chargers, TJ.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> I said likely scenario not the scenario I pick :side:
> 
> I'm still predicting the Chiefs make it in as a wild card. I STILL BELIEVE.


I see the Chiefs making it in before the Dolphins.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Vikings Fans Roll Call:
I'm here!

Packers o-line is so injured and shitty. Woods, Smith, Floyd, Robison and Allen should turn Rodgers into a pancake at that home game.

Sherrod and Buluga could be out for the whole year.

:allen

MEET AT THE QUARTERBACK


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> there's no browns fans here? that's sad, they're really the best fanbase in the country.


I'm from Cleveland, but have never liked the Browns. My babysitter was from Pittsburgh and her kids steered me towards the good light.

This is Browns fans favorite time of year. They beat their chests and talk about kicking everyones asses once the season starts and then......they shut up and mumble something about "next year"


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Only thing Browns fans have won was the Madden cover for Peyton Hillis.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> But I think the likely scenario in the AFC will be that the 6 teams that made the playoffs last year will all go back.


No it's not. There's way too much turnover in the league for there not to be.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If anything, I think the Steelers and Chiefs get in knocking out the Colts and Ravens.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

5 of 6 AFC teams that made the playoffs last season, also made it the previous year.

I don't think there will be a lot turnover this year as well. If I had to pick one to not return, I'd go Colts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

AFC playoff teams are a lot more stable than the NFC. It's a wild west shootout for playoff spots in the NFC.

Patriots win the East for sure. Steelers could challenge for the North, but the Bengals or Ravens are capable. Texans probably win the South again. Broncos win the West by default just like the Pats win the East. That leaves Bengals/Ravens/Steelers, Colts, and ??? maybe Chiefs or Dolphins if you want to believe their hype.

The rest of the AFC is pretty bad. 

Almost any team in the NFC can make the playoffs.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not sold on the Colts. Yes, they are talented but I think most of last year's success came off people underating them along with the Pagano story. Their O Line isn't good at all (40 sacks allowed) and to me, their defense isn't all that good either. They do get Angerer back though. That could sure up their bad rush defense that allowed 5.1 yards a carry last year. They added some guys up front to help with that too but I won't be sold until it actually happens. The addition of Landry is solid too. 

Hell, I actually think the team is more talented.. but I expect them to only win 8 or 9 games. They draw the NFC West and go on the road to Cincy and KC as well. Again, it's one of those times, where I think the team overachieved last year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't buy the Colts AT ALL. They've got a bad defense, bad offensive line, and average-to-mediocre running game. They severely benefited from one of the easiest schedules in the NFL last season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I initially had them winning AFC South but I let my Texan bias get to me. The Texans will win that division.

I also think TJ may be right in saying that they overachieved last season due to a weak schedule.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

AFC reminds me a lot of the Eastern Conference in the NBA. This is not a good thing :side:


----------



## HolyDemonArmy (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Steelers going back to the playoffs. The Ravens got rid of half their roster to give overrated Flacco his $$$. And of course the Bengals and the Browns will continue to suck. Also, have fun losing in Miami Mike Wallace.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That entire division is going to be fairly average, imo. I could see Cleveland winning 5 or 6 games, Pittsburgh winning 8, Baltimore winning 9, and Cincinnati winning the division with 10 wins.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

And it could swing one or two games either way between those top 3.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Every division is going to be fairly average in the AFC :side: You have the Patriots, Broncos and Texans as the top teams. And everyone else... is just along for the ride.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Some random thoughts:

- Looking over the Pats and Panthers schedules, I have the Pats at 11-5 and Panthers at 9-7. 

- I see the Pats losing to @ Falcons, vs New Orleans, vs Broncos, @ Dolphins and @ Texans. Could see Panthers, Bucs, Bengals and Ravens all putting up fights. Tough to predict anything for them though since they've taken quite a few losses but Tom Brady is also half (possibly more) deity.

- I've got Carolina losing to vs Seahawks (I have some hope since it's not in Seattle), @ Vikings, @ 49ers, vs Patriots, @ Dolphins, @ Saints & @ Falcons. Rams, Giants and all the divisional games could get real interesting though. My prediction might be 9-7, but I think with minimal injuries and a consistent offense, they could be a playoff team. Offense needs to be real good though because god knows that secondary isn't stopping Brady, Brees, etc. Fairly difficult schedule though, it seems.

- Really hoping Tyrann Mathieu does well this year. I think Peterson being on his team will help and the dude has some real good potential.

- Have two bets with one of my friends and I'm fairly confident I can win both. He claims that the Jags will have 6 or more wins and that the Browns will be the worst team in football. The Jags bet is for a jersey. If he wins, I have to buy him a Jags jersey of his choice. If I win, he has to buy me a jersey of a player of my choice from the team that clinches the bet. We'll be going wholesale with the jerseys since it's not as pricey. The Browns bet is for Chipotle.

- loljets

- Whole bunch of teams that look interesting this year. There aren't many teams I'm not looking forward to watching this year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I feel like there are a lot of divisions where there isn't a clear winner. except the afc west,east and nfc north every other division could have 2 or more winners.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wouldn't even say that Green Bay is a lock to win their division.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HolyDemonArmy said:


> Steelers going back to the playoffs. The Ravens got rid of half their roster to give overrated Flacco his $$$. And of course the Bengals and the Browns will continue to suck. Also, have fun losing in Miami Mike Wallace.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Every division is going to be fairly average in the AFC :side: You have the Patriots, Broncos and Texans as the top teams. And everyone else... is just along for the ride.


Good work digging up this post from the 2012 offseason archive, always cool to see what people thought was going to happen in previous years.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It seems really strange to be optimistic for the Bengals this upcoming season. I see either the Steelers or the Ravens getting in as a Wild Card team, the other not at all. Not sure which yet. The Steelers are still getting older and more beat up, but they are always tough and will fight for their playoff lives. And even though they won the SB, the Ravens will be facing a gaping leadership void. Despite their talent, they might not be able to fully overcome it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Good work digging up this post from the 2012 offseason archive, always cool to see what people thought was going to happen in previous years.


I liked the Ravens a lot more last season. The thing that worries me most this year is not their defense as much as it is the losses of Boldin and Pitta. Torrey Smith and Jacoby Jones don't seem reliable enough to me to be a solid #1 option for Flacco. I actually like Tommy Streeter a bit more than Jones and I think he could come along this year. I think Joe Flacco is solid but the options he has this year are worse compared to a season ago.

I still actually like their front seven on defense besides Daryl Smith who is a big difference from a guy named Ray Lewis. They still have free safety issues but I think Elam will eventually win that job and be decent enough. Ed Reed is a bigger loss than what I think some like to believe. The Ravens D has talent, but lacks leadership.

Ravens do get most of their big games at home this year bar Denver. They get Houston, Green Bay, Minnesota and New England all at home. The schedule isn't the hardest and I think that could benefit Baltimore. They draw the AFC East and the NFC North this year which neither are GREAT divisions persay. 

So do I think the Ravens can make the playoffs? Yeah. Are they one of the top teams in the AFC? No. If that's what your comment was alluding to then this is my response. I considered the Ravens a top team last year but not so much heading into this season. They could win the division but I don't think another Super Bowl run is happening. I give them 10-11 wins at their best and even that may be somewhat of a stretch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The NFL is a clusterfuck for predictions. At least one team will come out of nowhere orton) and make the playoffs, there's normally around 2 or 3.

The Dolphins better suck. If I'm to take any enjoyment out of this season. They better suck.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> I feel like there are a lot of divisions where there isn't a clear winner. except the afc west,east and *nfc north* every other division could have 2 or more winners.


FunFact: The NFC North is the only division in the last three years to have all four teams make the playoffs.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> The NFL is a clusterfuck for predictions. At least one team will come out of nowhere orton) and make the playoffs, there's normally around 2 or 3.
> 
> The Dolphins better suck. If I'm to take any enjoyment out of this season. They better suck.


I hope the Jets suck too, but not cuz I don't like the Jets, but because I hate Ryan and Sanchez and hope they are both gone next season. Which they most likely will be. How those two lasted this long is a complete mystery to me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I feel like Rex could be a real good coach somewhere, i mean he didn't get the jets to two afc championship game by accident. Sanchez is a bag of crap though.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> I liked the Ravens a lot more last season. The thing that worries me most this year is not their defense as much as it is the losses of Boldin and Pitta.
> 
> *Reasonable concern, neither guy has ever eclipsed even a 1000 yds here though, not as big of shoes to fill as some people think. Dallas Clark will do a good job replacing Pitta in the regular season and reports out of Baltimore are that everything has went as well as it possibly can for Pitta so far and he's gonna try to come back at the end of the year similar to how Ray did last year barring any set backs in his rehab. Reason we didn't IR Pitta. WR is the one area of concern outside of Torrey but if I could pick a position to be a little weaker at it would be WR. A WR's success hinges more on the play of another position (QB) then any other. That's why Ozzie acknowledged that trading Boldin was a calculated move to improve the defense which ranked 17th last year.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> I feel like Rex could be a real good coach somewhere, i mean he didn't get the jets to two afc championship game by accident. Sanchez is a bag of crap though.


I actually think he's an excellent coach. A better DC, but still a great asset to have. He got to two straight AFC title games with arguably the worst starting QB in football. His defence carried those teams.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just saw that the Patriots are 2nd when it comes to Franchise value. Behind Dallas by a good amount. I remember the days of Bledsoe, Ben Coates and Terry Glenn and never imagined the Patriots would be at the level they are on :brady2


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tom Brady left practice today with a knee injury. Same knee he had surgery on. It doesn't appear to be serious, but he did limp.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TEBOW TIME


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brb about to jump off a bridge


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

EVERYBODY FREAK OUT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fuck off

I hope Tebow gets arrested as an accomplice with Aaron Hernandez


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

All of you getting red repped


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I request to know who changed this thread title.

Was it JIM? Fitting he would join the Tebow bandwagon as a Steelers fan :ti


Bring on TEBOW TIME. CLOWNEY in New England :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It was me. Tebow Time:mark:


Damn RIP Gus Johnson announcing NFL games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You're lucky you're a fellow DEZ supporter. You got amnesty from the negs.

JIM getting negged.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*






CHILLS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GOD BLESS:mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Von Miller was just arrested for no-showing his court date for traffic violations. This wouldn't have happened if Brother Tebow was still in Denver.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Watching ESPN now though, hope it isnt to serious :bron3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## CNew2 (Jan 21, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just think of those epic 4th Qtr Comebacks. You know, the deficits that he put them in to begin with. Oh it will be great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No surprise at the antics of Von Miller.

I expect nothing less from an Aggie.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Notorious are you crossing anything you can think of to cross right now? Or is TEBOW TIME already made you forgot about ummm Tim? Trent? Whoever the Patriots old QB was.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kelly Kelly Olynyk knows how to grip balls. He should play QB for the Pats on the side. He can be NFL and NBA MVP.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










What a shithead.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh, fuck...



> Michael McDonough ‏@M_McDonough 4m
> NFL Football: Report: Brady tore ACL and MCL -via Bloomberg


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

#FunFact™: Today is Tim Tebow's birthday. :side:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> What a shithead.


He should have ran that play. IF BB IS forcing him to completely change his game then it'll never be Tebow Time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who is Michael McDonaugh? Can this source be trusted. Douchebag Shefter was saying Charles had a Lisfranc injury. He lied. Let's wait for legit sources.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah, he's just an economics reporter.

Here's a better source:


> Matt Chatham @chatham58
> 
> #TomBrady 'injury' looked like a minor tweak seeing it LIVE. All appearances to my eye was his removal from practice was precautionary


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

oh lol you were just trolling. WELL DONE


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

bloomberg has reported nothing anyway. OFF WITH HIS HEAD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> #FunFact™: Today is Tim Tebow's birthday. :side:


I want this guy out of New England. He's sabotaging US from inside.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



> Matt Maiocco ‏@MaioccoCSN 33s
> #49ers DL Demarcus Dobbs has been suspended without pay for first game of regular season for violating NFL policy on substances of abuse.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://deadspin.com/heres-video-of-...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

Video of Brady's injury. Nothing gruesome but it is usually not a good sign when a guy immediately clutches his knee like that.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Michael Gallagher ‏@MikeSGallagher 5m
Sounds like the Patriots are going to tank for Andrew Wiggins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



DesolationRow said:


> http://deadspin.com/heres-video-of-...ource=deadspin_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> Video of Brady's injury. Nothing gruesome but it is usually not a good sign when a guy immediately clutches his knee like that.


Brady was probably hoping for a call from the ref. Then remembered it was just practice.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

#BradyGonnaBrady


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

then he got a call from ben to go to a bar filled with under aged women.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's a married man, Champ. Don't be absurd.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

never mind, he probably invited tom to assault women instead


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Champ, you'd be a hit at the water cooler in 2009!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh man 2009, when Big Ben was actually relevant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Notorious did you have a stroke when you heard Brady got hurt?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

When I first saw on my phone that he went down with a knee injury I started panicking but after I was fine after I looked up info and found out that it likely wasn't serious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

JUST LEARNED BIG BEN TOOK THE SECOND FEWEST ATTEMPTS TO REACH 25,000 PASSING YARDS IN THE HISTORY OF THE NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE AND THE GALAXIES AND UNIVERSES. OMG :mark:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



JM said:


> JUST LEARNED BIG BEN TOOK THE SECOND FEWEST ATTEMPTS TO REACH 25,000 PASSING YARDS IN THE HISTORY OF THE NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE AND THE GALAXIES AND UNIVERSES. OMG :mark:


GOAT 

site needs a ben smiley


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bears tonight in one hour. :mark:


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Falcons! glad I get to see this game, since it's not on in many places all the channels are different so it took me awhile to find it.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eagles game :mark: 

Can :vick continue to have a perfect passer rating? My heart says yes but my head also says yes.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That Eagles drive looked impressive up until Foles botched his snap for the second time and threw the INT in the end zone. That offense could tire out a lot of defenses.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Foles just officially lost the QB competition. Ruined a great drive with a Romo in a clutch game style int.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

For the guy asking about Torrey being the #1 wr, 77 TD against the Falcons 1's on his first target of the game, blew right by Asante Samuel. Like I said better and better every time I see him play


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jordan Cameron had a great TD catch from Weeden. He went up and got it on a good throw.

Forte with a 58 yard run on a pitch burst to the left with the LT Bushrod blocking the CB.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Carolina forces a fumble. I really like their front 7, i think they have the potential to be beastly this year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jordan Cameron with another TD. Beast. Chicago defense with a sack and then what looks to be an INT. Play under review. Bears D! :mark:

Edit: Play stands. CONTE! :mark:


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

With that INT on Flacco!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> For the guy asking about Torrey being the #1 wr, 77 TD against the Falcons 1's on his first target of the game, blew right by Asante Samuel. Like I said better and better every time I see him play


Torrey is looking great but he can't carry the team by himself. This offense is looking WOEFUL today.

So is the defense.

John Harbaugh saying that's the worst half of football he can remember playing. AGREE.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Everybody in Wisconsin at the bars is on Detroit's jock. I honestly heard somebody call them a NFC champ dark horse.

Everybody is so bamboozled by the Stafford to MEGATRON 5000 yard freak show that they don't even realize this team is 9-19 
in its last 28 games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



SPCDRI said:


> Everybody in Wisconsin at the bars is on Detroit's jock. I honestly heard somebody call them a NFC champ dark horse.
> 
> Everybody is so bamboozled by the Stafford to MEGATRON 5000 yard freak show that they don't even realize this team is 9-19
> in its last 28 games.


Yet they were 5-0 when Jahvid Best was healthy. Now Reggie is here to take his place. Quinn will improve the secondary and Ziggy/Jason Jones/etc. should be an improvement over the guys that were in the d-line last year. Plus there's all the awful luck they had. I'm not saying they're gonna go deep in the playoffs since it's such a crapshoot, but this definitely has the potential of a 9 or 10 win team and being a Wild Card team.

Anyone that disagrees can suck a dick :lebron8


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wow Shady!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

As a huge CFL fan it's so weird seeing Trestman on the sidelines coaching the Bears, lol.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So this girl in my Sports Management class lives in the same neighborhood and just down the street from Jerry Jones. She asked the professor today for a nice way to tell Jerry to hire a real GM. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Watching First Take, so Patrick Peterson is being hyped as the next Deion Sanders now?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He is doing some offense, so just maybe. Peterson is an impressive runner.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah I know I read that he's gonna have more offensive plays this season. He's an amazing athlete and this season will likely be playing offense, defense and returning kicks and punts.


Oh god Skip is on the Bears bandwagon now. R.I.P. Bears. Their season over before it began.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I know I read that he's gonna have more offensive plays this season. He's an amazing athlete and this season will likely be playing offense, defense and returning kicks and punts.
> 
> 
> Oh god Skip is on the Bears bandwagon now. R.I.P. Bears. Their season over before it began.


probably saw that hit that their new linebacker laid on the receiver. and this is the same dude who said that he didn't like AP saying he was going to break Emmit's record cause now defenses are gonna key in on him to stop him. LIKE THEY WEREN'T DOING IT BEFORE.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> For the guy asking about Torrey being the #1 wr, 77 TD against the Falcons 1's on his first target of the game, blew right by Asante Samuel. Like I said better and better every time I see him play


Please, Torrey Smith has nothing to compliment him on the other side of the field, or even at TE. Ray Rice is what keeps that Ravens offense in control. The Falcons don't have a great secondary, and Asante had an interception nearly returned for a touchdown in that game. Granted this is preseason, but Flacco is already showing that he is going to be forcing turnovers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Psycho Sid said:


> Wow Shady!!


lol he makes that defense look so bad. I think they are bad, but still...wow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Carolina's defense has a tendency to look completely inept on any given drive, but no, they're not bad. 10th last season in yards per game, 15 in points allowed. They should only get better, with Beason back and Lotulelei and Short being added at DT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Charles Johnson on that play...I GOT YOU...WHHHAAAAAT

He's not the only one though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DAT CATCH BY SUDSY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kaep with one drive again. Gore with a big run and a field goal then the Chiefs run one back.. -.-


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brady and Amendola connection looking great. But then again this is the Bucs secondary without Revis...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not a good drive for the Bucs


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DAVE TOUB. DEMPS WITH KICKOFF RETURN TD!

Who said hiring of Toub didn't matter since we didn't get Hester? Then again this is preseason..


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Apparently Colt McCoy can be a running QB too


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> DAVE TOUB. DEMPS WITH KICKOFF RETURN TD!
> 
> Who said hiring of Toub didn't matter since we didn't get Hester? Then again this is preseason..


Did someone really say that? lol. Toub is great.

Stay safe Doug Martin.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Another amazing catch from SUDSY :mark: :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SUDSY :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nice win for the 49ers, they were able to containing Smith for the most part. Will B.J. Daniels be Kaep's back up?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Damn Suh rocked Richardson.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dishonest Dub said:


> Nice win for the 49ers, they were able to containing Smith for the most part. Will B.J. Daniels be Kaep's back up?


Didn't contain our special teams. And half of Smith's balls thrown were fucking dropped by the receiver.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

KC has to have Charles on the field. Otherwise, they're fucked. Just the threat of JAMAAL is enough to open things up for everyone else.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dishonest Dub said:


> Nice win for the 49ers, they were able to containing Smith for the most part. Will B.J. Daniels be Kaep's back up?


I kinda hope so, McCoy and Tolzien do nothing but scare me when they are out. And yeah, Alex had some tough luck with his receivers.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pro Football Focus has ranked rookie Kyle Long as the best performing Guard of the preseason so far with a +5.7, which is apparently really really really good. The announcers also kept saying that San Diego's front 7 is really good, so if that's the case, the Bears' Oline looked amazing. :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dishonest Dub said:


> *Nice win for the 49ers*, they were able to containing Smith for the most part. Will B.J. Daniels be Kaep's back up?


Wins don't mean shit in the preseason. The Lions team that went 0-16 went 4-0 in the preseason lol. I'm saying that as a fan of a team that's 2-0 so far, worthless stat


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

yeah wins don't mean a thing in the preseason.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Except for the EAGLES wins. They're proof of greatness


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao @ the Arena Bowl having a better half-time show than the Super Bowl.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eddie Royal taken off practice field in ambulance. Could be a rough year for the Bolts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chargers were going to have a rough year anyway. The injuries to the WRs are incredibly unlucky though.



WWF said:


> :lmao @ the Arena Bowl having a better half-time show than the Super Bowl.


lol we're the only two people watching it though.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tebow just awful. It would suck if he takes a roster spot over someone who actually deserves it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> lol we're the only two people watching it though.


I didn't even know it was on until I was flipping through the channels, lol. Wonder how much tickets were. I would've went just to see JAWS gets a title.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol yeah I was looking for baseball, and seeing when Dallas plays, and stumbled on the ARENA BOWL.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

EJ Manuel has to undergo a "knee procedure" and will be out the rest of the Pre-Season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh fuck


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> Eddie Royal taken off practice field in ambulance. Could be a rough year for the Bolts.


Damn, hope it's nothing career threatening. As for a rough year for them, good. I hate that fucking team. Rivers is already slapping the ground and screaming. So it should be a funny season.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Who's the most overrated QB in the NFL?*

I believe it's Michael Vick. 

I believe he still struggles reading defenses, after being in the league for nine seasons, and I can't remember a time when he audibled at the line to a play other than a QB draw. Also chokes in big time games.... Just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> Damn, hope it's nothing career threatening. As for a rough year for them, good. I hate that fucking team. Rivers is already slapping the ground and screaming. So it should be a funny season.


They haven't said anything specific, but I did just see they don't believe it is a major injury.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Who's the most overrated QB in the NFL?*

This will get merged into the NFL thread soon I'm sure.

But anyways, it's a tough question to answer. But I guess I would have to say Romo. He has all the ability and gets good stats and all, but where are the wins? They've had double digit wins what? Twice since he's been there? And he has (I believe) 1 playoff win.

I know, I know, it's a team sport and it can't all be blamed on him (I personally haven't liked either of his coaches and the GM/Owner is a moron), but still...guys like Manning, Brady, Brees, Rodgers can win double digit games and playoff games no matter what is going on around them.

Most people view him as a top 10 QB. I say more like top 15ish. He will need a good running game and a good defense to be really successful IMO.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Who's the most overrated QB in the NFL?*

Vick isn't overrated. This isn't 2005. No one rates him all that highly anymore.

Romo isn't overrated either. If anything, he is underrated. I mean, the guy is the butt of every other joke about QBs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

jfc cowboys

Make a big play...fumble the ball as he's falling.


edit: x2 (At least DEZ was stripped. The other spare just outright botched.)


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GOAT Arena Bowl game. It was just as good as last night's preseason game between the Patriots and the Bucs.


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Who's the most overrated QB in the NFL?*

Vick is probably the most overrated QB of my lifetime, but like Tater said, nobody really rates him anymore. Same goes for the scrub Mark Sanchez. 

Matthew Stafford, maybe? He had one great year. Last year he threw something like 20 TDs in 700 attempts with 200 of those passes going to the great Calvin Johnson. Any QB in the league could put up decent numbers throwing 200 times to Johnson. And I'm sure most of them would have more than 20 TD passes if they threw 700 times. 

Andrew Luck is another one I'm not completely sold on yet. He completed a mere 54% of his passes and only threw a few more TD than picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Most overrated QB? I don't have a particular one but many come to mind. Flacco for one. Now by no means is he a bad player, he's a good QB, top 10 QB to most. He had a great playoff run but he's not on the same tier as the likes of Brady, Rodgers, Brees & Peyton. And pryme tyme don't respond with a 12 paragraph post because it won't change my opinion.

Also think Tannehill is overrated/overhyped. I would say Schaub is overrated but more people are starting to see the light that he's just an average quarterback that has the benefit of playing with the best receiver of his generation, an elite offensive line and one of the best, if not the best set of running backs in the NFL.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bruised lung and concussion for Eddie Royal


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Most overrated QB? I don't have a particular one but many come to mind. Flacco for one. Now by no means is he a bad player, he's a good QB, top 10 QB to most. He had a great playoff run but he's not on the same tier as the likes of Brady, Rodgers, Brees & Peyton. And pryme tyme don't respond with a 12 paragraph post because it won't change my opinion.
> 
> Also think Tannehill is overrated/overhyped. I would say Schaub is overrated but more people are starting to see the light that he's just an average quarterback that has the benefit of playing with the best receiver of his generation, an elite offensive line and one of the best, if not the best set of running backs in the NFL.


I agree on Flacco. He was awesome in the playoffs, but there were times during the season last year where he looked BAD.

Actually agree on Tannehill a bit too. A lot of Fins fans seem to think he will have a year this season like Wilson/Griffin did last year. I just don't see it(yet). I think he'll have closer to an Andy Dalton type year. Around 85 QB rating just over 20 tds and such. That being said I also think he has the athletic ability and the proper coaches (Philbin and Sherman) than can develop him into a top tier QB, but I think it will take another year or two.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think there are any overrated QBs right now. You got Rodgers/Brees/Brady/Manning tier and then everyone else and then the terrible QBs.

There are quite a few young QBs that we just don't know enough about right now.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> I don't think there are any overrated QBs right now. You got Rodgers/Brees/Brady/Manning tier and then everyone else and then the terrible QBs.
> 
> There are quite a few young QBs that we just don't know enough about right now.


Fair point


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> I agree on Flacco. He was awesome in the playoffs, but there were times during the season last year where he looked BAD.
> 
> Actually agree on Tannehill a bit too. A lot of Fins fans seem to think he will have a year this season like Wilson/Griffin did last year. I just don't see it(yet). I think he'll have closer to an Andy Dalton type year. Around 85 QB rating just over 20 tds and such. That being said I also think he has the athletic ability and the proper coaches (Philbin and Sherman) than can develop him into a top tier QB, but I think it will take another year or two.


Tannehill has the potential but like you, I don't see him having this breakout year I've seen some hyping. Maybe down the line but not seeing it now. Dalton type numbers seems realistic.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Matt Cassel was overrated after 2010. :side:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Tannehill has the potential but like you, I don't see him having this breakout year I've seen some hyping. Maybe down the line but not seeing it now. Dalton type numbers seems realistic.


It took 3 years for Philbin to coach up Rodgers into the great QB he is now. I have the same expectation for Tannehill. I think next year will be his breakout year.

I do however think the Fins can make the playoffs if Tannehill just has an average type year because I think the defense could be elite. Grimes could be the biggest steal of the offseason. NOBODY is throwing at him, not it practice or preseason. Should also help that it will prolly just be a two horse race for the AFC East.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If only Miami signed an actual good WR (Bowe/Jennings) over one of the most overrated, Wallace.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahaha. Running back is open for a safe, decent gain. Throws pick. 

Jerraud Powers looked good, making me miss him even more in Indy... Our 2009 draft class started out so great. Collie, Powers, McAfee. At least we have Boomstick left. Oh, and God Damnit Donald. But fuck him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giovanni Bernard looking good, the Bengals are taking the division this year.


----------



## constantchaos1 (Aug 15, 2013)

*Re: Who's the most overrated QB in the NFL?*



Tater said:


> Vick isn't overrated. This isn't 2005. No one rates him all that highly anymore.
> 
> Romo isn't overrated either. If anything, he is underrated. I mean, the guy is the butt of every other joke about QBs.


Romo is trash. So is Dez "I beat up my mama" Bryant.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Who's the most overrated QB in the NFL?*



ByTor said:


> Andrew Luck is another one I'm not completely sold on yet. He completed a mere 54% of his passes and only threw a few more TD than picks.


dude what? 

the colts were shit last year. if it wasnt for the emotion they rode throughout the year and luck putting the team on his back, for what, seven game winning drives, they'd have gotten a top three pick in the draft. arians is a terrible offensive playcaller and has one of the toughest systems to learn in the league. numbers tell nothing when it comes to quarterbacks


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Keller carted off the field after nasty hit to the knee. I'd be shocked if he's not done for the year. Leg isn't supposed to bend like that.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I intended to watch 5 minutes of Jags / Jets for laughs... I've watched the entire game because it's been really entertaining.

In typical Sanchez fashion, he plays like trash for 12 straight games, then plays well in 1 game to save his ass for another season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Miami still has Rishard Matthews who is on the cusp of breaking out

no homer :side:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why the fuck is NFL Network still showing the Shit Bowl over Broncos / Seahawks?!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MetalX said:


> Giovanni Bernard looking good, the Bengals are taking the division this year.


Giovanni Bernard rushed for 37 yds in a preseason game. The division is officially over, you heard it here first folks


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seattle pretty good so far especially their defense and ST.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Broncos offense looked good besides the inexcusable fumbles. Browner's TD was the easiest 106 yard score I've ever seen.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MetalX said:


> Giovanni Bernard looking good, the Bengals are taking the division this year.





pryme tyme said:


> Giovanni Bernard rushed for 37 yds in a preseason game. The division is officially over, you heard it here first folks


I was going to point out how impressed I was by Bernard. I'm watching the game right now (_DVR_), almost to halftime. And 37 yds for one quarter is not bad at all. The thing is, he looked very good when he was running with the ball, and has pretty good hands when catching it out of the backfield. He is going to be a very potent weapon for the Bengals this year. Probably more so than Eifert, imo. He reminds me of James Brooks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eddie Lacy looked great, as well. Dude was breaking tackles and gaining extra yards like a monster.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LeGarrette Blount looking like the 2nd coming of Earl Campbell last week, it's the preseason lol. Not saying these new rookies rb's won't be good or even great players, but I'm gonna hold off on the "potent weapon" talk until there's tangible results in an actual game, especially considering this is the weakest rb class in years (Not a single RB taken in 1st round). I mean I remember the preseason hype with Mark Ingram, Jahvid Best, Knowshon Moreno, Beanie Wells ect. and those were all 1st round picks.

I do actually think Gio has the best shot at getting results in the regular season out of all the rookie rb's this year.. Le'Veon Bell is a guy who get's more hype then Gio and has Dwyer/Redman 2.0 written all over him. In a mock draft I was in today a guy picked Bell over T-Rich lmao. T-Rich was 10x more NFL ready and he couldn't eclipse 1000 yds on 260+ carries as a rookie, only rb top 15 in attempts not to break 1000 yds. T-Rich, who's noticeably faster then Bell also only had 2 runs of 20 yds+ as a rookie, again lowest out of all rb's that finished top 15 in carries. Expectations for Bell are just incredibly unrealistic considering T-Rich got more carries then Dwyer and Redman combined last year and was clearly the better player coming into the NFL by a fairly wide margin. Can't complain if it means ppl will reach for him in FF though lol


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't get excited about preseason either. What impressed me was the way Bernard was running. How quickly he hit the holes and went past first contact into the next level. He showed patience in his route out of the backfield and made a good catch on a throw that was a little ahead and over him. It seemed to me he showed good football instincts.

In other words, I'm a Bengals fan so please let me grasp on to whatever hope I can find!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Blount was only made to look good because the Pats offensive line was dominant. Bernard's talent is obvious. Clearly talent alone doesn't get it done, but people saying Bernard is a bright spot for the Bengals are right. The potential is there.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Most overrated QB? I don't have a particular one but many come to mind. Flacco for one. Now by no means is he a bad player, he's a good QB, top 10 QB to most. He had a great playoff run but he's not on the same tier as the likes of Brady, Rodgers, Brees & Peyton. And pryme tyme don't respond with a 12 paragraph post because it won't change my opinion.
> 
> Also think Tannehill is overrated/overhyped. I would say Schaub is overrated but more people are starting to see the light that he's just an average quarterback that has the benefit of playing with the best receiver of his generation, an elite offensive line and one of the best, if not the best set of running backs in the NFL.


Flacco is overrated in that he thinks he is in that top tier. He has *never* made a single Pro Bowl. Peyton and Tom hog two slots, sure, but they both missed an entire year and he still hasn't made it. 

Baltimore really screwed up offering him that kind of money and letting boldin to. with Pitta also out, it is going to be a long long season for Joe Flacco. I'm dying to see who reaches for him in my 2 QB fantasy money league this year. I'd probably rather have Carson Palmer. 

Tannerhill is overhyped so far. Lot of trendy "Miami will win the division" this year because they signed Wallace. They lost Reggie Bush too. Miami screams 7-9 this year. Tannerhill may improve, but not enough to dethrone New England.



WWF said:


> Eddie Lacy looked great, as well. Dude was breaking tackles and gaining extra yards like a monster.


Is he slated to be the Packers starting RB, you know? Any Packers fans comment on this?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The hype for Miami is because for some reason people think that great QBs losing WRs will diminish them. It's just not so. The WR is an extension of the QB. If you get athletic guys that are on the same page with the QB (ie comprehending hot reads and running great routes), you can score some points. NE still boasts one of the best offensive lines in the game. They have two capable RBs. Patriots aren't done by a long shot. I really don't know why people thought this since it's TOM BRADY. I mean if it's Ryan or some middle tier QB, sure. But this is a first ballot Hall of Famer and arguably the best QB of this era.

Maybe NE does fall on their face, but this seems incredibly unlikely. It's about as unlikely as the Jags winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> LeGarrette Blount looking like the 2nd coming of Earl Campbell last week, it's the preseason lol. Not saying these new rookies rb's won't be good or even great players, but I'm gonna hold off on the "potent weapon" talk until there's tangible results in an actual game, especially considering this is the weakest rb class in years (Not a single RB taken in 1st round). I mean I remember the preseason hype with Mark Ingram, Jahvid Best, Knowshon Moreno, Beanie Wells ect. and those were all 1st round picks.
> 
> I do actually think Gio has the best shot at getting results in the regular season out of all the rookie rb's this year.. Le'Veon Bell is a guy who get's more hype then Gio and has Dwyer/Redman 2.0 written all over him. In a mock draft I was in today a guy picked Bell over T-Rich lmao. T-Rich was 10x more NFL ready and he couldn't eclipse 1000 yds on 260+ carries as a rookie, only rb top 15 in attempts not to break 1000 yds. T-Rich, who's noticeably faster then Bell also only had 2 runs of 20 yds+ as a rookie, again lowest out of all rb's that finished top 15 in carries. Expectations for Bell are just incredibly unrealistic considering T-Rich got more carries then Dwyer and Redman combined last year and was clearly the better player coming into the NFL by a fairly wide margin. Can't complain if it means ppl will reach for him in FF though lol


I think this is pure ignorance. Giovanni Bernard won't be a busts, but I don't expect him to be the next Doug Martin, or Ray Rice. He isn't that type of RB. Besides the Dalton/Green connection is what will win games for them. I can't see Bernard lasting all year either at his size. In regard to Eddie Lacy, his performance was merely a strong preseason performance. It's obvious he is clearly out of shape. Lacy will be injured by week 10, and likely won't see 275 carries.

Trent had a ok offensive, and the Cleveland Brown offense was going under a serious change, and it is going through that change again this year. Trent on a better team likely would have eclipsed 1,000 yds on the ground his first year. Comparing Bell to Trent is a weak comparison to say the least. Two totally different RB's here. Bell hasn't even taken a snap in he preseason for starters, and I don't mind that because honestly there is no reason for him to. If anything Bell is more of a comparison to Steven Jackson if anything. Tall, strong hands, and great open field bursts. Jackson is likely faster, but Bell runs with authority. LeVeon Bell is going to shock many people this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol at pryme tyme. Bashes a Bengals fan for getting excited and optimistic after a strong preseason performance from Gio and the Bengals but yet just a couple days ago he was hyping Torrey Smith after he had a good preseason game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Freeloader said:


> Flacco is overrated in that he thinks he is in that top tier. He has *never made a single Pro Bowl*


You realize the pro bowl is fan voted right? lmao. I think I collapsed a lung laughing at this :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Steve Smith will win the Triple Crown again. DISCUSS.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> You realize the pro bowl is fan voted right? lmao. I think I collapsed a lung laughing at this :lmao


Fans only count for a third of the ballot. Coaches and players make up the other two. So maybe you should fix your lung and allow oxygen back to your head...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think he realizes that Flacco is pure fucking trash.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I've come up with a theory that Pyrme Tyme might actually be John Harbaugh.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Flacco is overpaid 10x beyond his skill level. Trading him and getting Alex Smith or someone of the like would have been better for the Ravens.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Flacco got yall feeling some type of way lol. Don't be mad cause our swag is on a 1,000 billion


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Keller tore his ACL, MCL, PCL, and dislocated kneecap. OUCH


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well, at least his LCL is still good :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There didn't seem to be a way for that to not be a catastrophic knee injury. Pretty gross.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










Good throw Tim!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Larry Brown would've picked that shit off.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Flacco got yall feeling some type of way lol. Don't be mad cause our swag is on a 1,000 billion


fpalm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> You realize the pro bowl is fan voted right? lmao. I think I collapsed a lung laughing at this :lmao


:favre

No shit? Hey how many points is a touchdown worth? Ten, right? I'm new to this sport, help me out man. Nevermind, looks like Aid180 properly wrecked you.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pryme Tyme is the biggest homer I've ever seen.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's sounding like Von Miller is going to be suspended 6 games. While I can talk about how this could really hurt Denver and it caps off a relatively rough offseason for them off the field with players and management, I'll put a positive spin on this. Denver is almost a shoe in for the playoffs with Manning at QB. So maybe this gives Miller a six game rest that allows him to have fresher legs later in the season. When Denver is potentially playing their 18th game of the season, the AFC Championship game, Miller would only be playing his 12th. So maybe this is a good thing. Maybe.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

is wrestlingforum doing fantasy draft? Too late to join in?

HTTR.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

GABBERT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



hazuki said:


> is wrestlingforum doing fantasy draft? Too late to join in?
> 
> HTTR.


Nope. Not too late. We have a few spots open in the League 3 thread in the fantasy section. PM me your email and I'll have your team set up in the league this afternoon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> GABBERT
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


All Jags receivers are now useless.

Shorts 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs and Niners look to be trading Jon Baldwin for AJ Jenkins. Clearly it's an inside job by both teams to mess with Smith and Kaepernick. Or both coaches are tired of the two WRs underachieving and hope that a change of scenery helps both.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

To be fair on that Tebow GIF, there was contact as he was releasing the ball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ok so Denver has lost their starting center, Champ Bailey, Von Miller. Might be missing someone. Welker has an ankle sprain. I don't think Welker actually matters that much. DT and Decker > Welker. Miller and Koppen though, those are huge losses. If Miller is banned for the year...LOL. This guy is an idiot by the way.

Arian Foster is having back problems that supposedly now affect his legs. This sounds really bad, like sciatica bad. I'm not saying it's that, but back pain that affects your legs just sounds really serious.

So until further notice Houston and Denver have no shot at the Super Bowl.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Inb4 Schaub leads a high octane passing off... :lol Nah, can't even finish that sentence. Foster is sounding like he is rough shape.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Houston will be fine.

Ben Tate always produces when he steps into Foster's role. He could probably start at RB for a number of teams in the league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Maybe. It's actually not like Houston was going to win the Super Bowl with Foster. Without him, NO CHANCE IN HELL. And we don't know if this will even make him miss time, but it certainly looks like that to me.

Back to Von Miller, I gotta think his arrest for failure to appear in court has an effect on the length of this suspension.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well I didn't think they were gonna win the SB with or without Foster. But my point was that they're not gonna miss a beat with Tate starting instead of Foster. But this all still premature as there's still a good chance Foster starts opening day.

Von Miller is an idiot and I'd like to see the Broncos fail. Fucking paper champions.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I still don't even think Foster is that great. He's good, but he's really benefitted from that Houston O Line the past few years. So if Foster is really in really bad shape, it might not be as hard as some think to replace him in the lineup. As Noto said, Tate can be a fine replacement. Maybe Steve Slaton will be rehired.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Houston's line isn't what is used to be. Tate is an obvious downgrade from Foster, whether Foster is great or not. If Houston can't run the ball, they're fucked. You can double Andre all day and just wait for Schaub to fail. This is what good teams do anyway, but now bad and average teams would be able to do this. So the Titans might have just as good of a shot to win the AFC South as Houston.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's really not that much of a downgrade in all honesty. Tate is just as productive as Foster when you give them the same amount of touches. Sure Foster is a better player but as far as production wise, Tate is a slight downgrade, if a downgrade at all.

Sure this isn't a good way of looking at it but
Tate in the 2012 season had 65 carries, 279 yds, 4.3 YPC, 2 TD
You limit Foster to 65 carries and you get: 255 yds, 3.9 YPC, 3 TD

Tate in the 2011 season had 175 carries, 942 yds, 5.4 AVG, 4 TD
Limit Foster to 175 carries and you get: 788 yds, 4.5 AVG, 6 TD

Like I said not sure if it's the best way to compare the two but I still stand firm in believing that Tate if given the same amount of touches as Foster is just as productive and that if Foster does miss time in the season, Houston will not miss a beat at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol stats

Foster carried the ball more than any other RB and you're comparing the stats of his backup.

pls go

We can only go by who is better with what we see. Foster is, or was, clearly superior.


I actually hope you're right and Tate is as good as Foster. That means I could have a 1st round RB with an 8th round pick in league 2:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'd also like to note that Foster's YPC have fallen off pretty severely over the past 3 season, down to 4.1 from 4.9 in 2010.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tate is good, man. Foster is the better player but I still stand by what I say that if Houston has to start Tate they won't miss a beat at all and that Tate will produce.

Also would like to note that Foster carried the ball more than any other RB and didn't even finish top 5 in rushing yards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah we all know Foster gets his numbers by volume. This is why his body is breaking down. You can't take that kind of punishment unless you're someone like Emmitt Smith and have super human toughness.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Foster being hurt opens the door for JJ Watt. He's gonna be their goal line back now. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

All of this is moot because Foster will be playing opening week :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pretty much any running back would get numbers with the volume Foster gets. Except Greene, Dwyer and a handful of others maybe. The difference is the trust they have with the ball in his hands.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lel at the Chiefs & Niners swapping busts


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Foster doesn't have McCoy level elusiveness that's for sure.

omg Shady with that 2010 Houston line.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

To expand, the first 70 yards are irrelevant if you cough the ball up in the red zone or can't stuff it into the end zone. Tate may not be bad at these things either, didn't do any research but Foster has proven to be great at this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Foster doesn't have McCoy level elusiveness that's for sure.
> 
> omg Shady with that 2010 Houston line.


Foster's blocking in 2010 was godly. LEACH as the fullback, dat O-Line the Texans had...

I agree that the O-Line they have now it isn't as good as it once was. It's still one of the better O-Lines in the league but since Winston left the right side has been the weakness.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> lel at the Chiefs & Niners swapping busts


Indeed, i'm pretty happy with it though. Baldwin just wasn't working out here, he couldn't catch a ball to save his life.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> lel at the Chiefs & Niners swapping busts


I said almost the exact same thing when I saw that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

theScore ‏@theScore 5h
Aaron Hernandez wants you to know that he's a "good dude." Who happens to be awaiting trial. For murdering somebody. http://thesco.re/16WZ8xU 

Good to know.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lol @ the hate pryme tyme is getting. KEEP GOAT'IN BRO, my favorite poster in the thread by far.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> Indeed, i'm pretty happy with it though. Baldwin just wasn't working out here, *he couldn't catch a ball to save his life*.


Then your really gonna love AJ Jenkins


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Keller tore his ACL, MCL, PCL, and dislocated kneecap. OUCH


Was hoping it was just a dislocated knee, but the way he stayed down and was cursing, you couldn't help but think he knew it was much more serious.

I'd like to stay in house and see who can emerge out of Clay, Sims an Egnew. Randy McMichael [lol] and Kevin Boss are floating around out there, though.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Joel Anthony said:


> Was hoping it was just a dislocated knee, but the way he stayed down and was cursing, you couldn't help but think he knew it was much more serious.


When I saw the replay I knew he tore everything. Just awful. I doubt his knee will ever be the same again.



Joel Anthony said:


> I'd like to stay in house and see who can emerge out of Clay, Sims an Egnew. Randy McMichael [lol] and Kevin Boss are floating around out there, though.


I think they will try to roll with Clay/Sims/Egnew and hope somebody better gets cut come roster cutdown time. Both Egnew and Sims have the athleticism to be very good. They just gotta put it together. Clay is a good H-back and a decent weapon, but he's rather inconsistent.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

In case it means anything to any of you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ALL DAY from Palestine:mark:


REX GROSSMAN could be back this season. I can't wait. If Griffin gets hurt...IT'S TIME TO UNLEASH THE DRAGON. (Cousins could have a Lisfranc injury in his foot)


Mike Vick is the starter for Philly which isn't a surprise.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

so many injuries piling up for everyone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ok so at least we know now how long Miller is gone for Denver. I'm all in on New England now (I already was before this). Because they are obviously the best team, someone random will win the AFC. 

HERE COMES







:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Chargers are winning it all.

They're the Eagles opponent in their home opener so gotta keep with the tradition and win the SB.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Okay so Sports Science just told me that if Crabtree wasn't held the ball would have been catchable. FOREVER MAD!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's cancelled out by the fact the lights went out in the Superdome. As far as I'm concerned that Super Bowl was a blowout victory for Baltimore.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Von Doom isn't Von Miller's nickname, it was the nickname of the tandem of Von Miller and Elvis Dumervil.

So Von Doom has been done for a little while now and won't return at all this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Was not aware of that. So it's gone FOREVER.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Maybe the refs took that into account mrmr.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Was not aware of that. So it's gone FOREVER.


Ir actually didn't occur to me that Von Doom was something only a Denver fan might know about.

Either way, no Von or Doom for a good chunk of this season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Never even knew they had a nickname.


I'm glad the league cleared up the rule on qb's for the pistil offense, saying you can hit the guy no matter if he hands the ball off,runs or throws.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wait, you can hit the QB after he hand it off now? unk2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



DCR said:


> Ir actually didn't occur to me that Von Doom was something only a Denver fan might know about.
> 
> Either way, no Von or Doom for a good chunk of this season.


Yeah I've just seen and heard people mention VON DOOM. I figured it was Miler's nickname playing off Dr. Doom. lol it makes more sense that it's a combination of both of them (Von/Dum still playing off of Dr. Doom).


LeVeon Bell has a mid foot sprain. That's bad. Probably won't be making his regular season debut for a few weeks, assuming he plays at all this season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Wait, you can hit the QB after he hand it off now? unk2


when they are running the pistol peirra said that the league says he is not defenseless.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's certainly not defenseless. The QBs that run that play are a serious threat and defense should be able to deal with them the same as a RB. If the QB can't handle it, don't run the play.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

deleted


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

so Manning won't have a top defense(for awhile at least) and good runningback. OH NO, WHATEVER WILL HE DO? eyton



in more awesome news, LUCK raping the preseason. I've been watching some videos of his performance thus far and he's really impressed me. His accuracy should improve a lot this year with all the upgrades the Colts made to the offense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He doesn't have the ball, he's already handed it off, but it's okay to hit him? What's the difference between that and hitting him after he already threw the ball?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

By accuracy do you mean his completion percentage?

@stacks: Don't cry because Kaep is going to get killed. The difference is really obvious and you know it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Brother GRONK's recovery going great. He could return as early as week 3 if the Pats decide not to put him on the PUP list to start the season.


Also [email protected] Antonio Smith. What a fucking moron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That and less INTs. He threw to the defender far too often last season(the amount of picks he could have had was like 35 or something when you included ones that went off the defender's hands) and that should be more polished this season due to the experience, improved(if Bradshaw is healthy) running game, and improved offensive line.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I expect LUCK to always have a good season so yeah I think he'll be great this year.

TY Hilton gonna be a good one too. Not clue why they had him behind DHB. That obviously won't last once games count. Hilton is too good.


Yeah Noto, I saw the Antonio Smith stuff. Ban him for the season I say.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DHB is still having problems with catching the ball so he definitely won't be the second string receiver. Hilton is great but I still like Garcon over him and wish we could have kept Garcon. Wayne/Garcon/Hilton? Oh man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Agreed on Garcon. He'd have been amazing last year if he didn't fuck up his toe. He still was amazing actually, it's just he missed a lot of time. Colts should've kept him, but I don't know how much Wash paid him so maybe he cost too much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

His contract is incredibly fair and it's not like everyone didnt realize he was talented. I also think the Skins was his preferred destination, but his contract definitely isn't overpriced.

All of this just makes me feel even worse for Collie though as a couple of years ago he was a better and more reliable receiver than Garcon was and looked like a potential first stringer with the way he was connecting with Manning. But then #DEMCONCUSSIONS happened and now I just hope he can get back to the league and be healthy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He is in the league, possibly a starter with the 49ers (since they have almost nothing @ WR).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I worded that wrong, I hope he can STAY in the league as one more concussion would probably have him retired or close to it with his history.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I completely expect Kam Chancellor to blow him the fuck up at least once.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think he'll get killed, this is a guy who could lead the league in passing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll bet you a million dollars Kaep won't lead the league in passing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Colts should've kept him


They tried. He didn't think 5 years, $35 million was enough. That or he wanted to leave the city. I still have his jersey hanging in my closet that I got early in the 2009 season... Him leaving made me want to hate the guy.

Like, oh fuck you too. I loved him, but his hands were so dumb sometimes. Make a ridiculous sideline one handed grab, then drop a perfect ball... like the Super Bowl drop that he could have scored on. Killed momentum.

I've moved on to Hilton though. My current favorite player. Waiting for the stupid Colts to sell his Limited jersey (stitched numbers / letters without the insane price). Dude is a perfect slot.

Wayne / Garcon / Hilton could hsve been insane though...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If that's what they really offered him, I don't blame him AT ALL for taking another $10 Million in Washington.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> I'll bet you a million dollars Kaep won't lead the league in passing.


He COULD lead the league in passing, and complete 70 % of his passes doing it. No one has a better arm in the league. It's more the team he's on then his own skills. If :kaep and :romo switched teams, he'd be a 4500+ yard QB every year.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> He COULD lead the league in passing, and complete 70 % of his passes doing it. No one has a better arm in the league.


hope you're not serious

love how using a legal drug is worse than cheating. goodellolololol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not sure which part of that statement is hard to believe? The accuracy(best DEEP ball accuracy in the league already)? The FACT he has the strongest arm in the league? The fact he could lead the league in passing in a passing offense?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

flacco and vick have stronger arms. brady and brees (amongst others) throw better deep balls. he's still a mediocre decision maker. his delivery is still bad. you should probably stop drinking the koolaid. he was running a glorified option last year. wait until defenses catch up to the gimmick before getting wet. you sound like a typical fantasynaut.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

unk2 Someone doesn't know who he's talking to.

I'm sure MrMister is chuckling at this exchange.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

In what should come as a suprise to no1 except angry racists, overly sensitive dog loving jerks and blind stupid ppl, Michael Vick has been named the starting QB of The PHILADELPHIA EAGLES.

http://m.usatoday.com/article/news/2676579


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Until Vick gets hurt week 3.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's a possibility , running qb's do tend to get injured


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not CAM. :kobe8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

KAEPERNICK

SUDSY

And holy shit would I love to swap QBs with SF.:mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> And holy shit would I love to swap QBs with SF.:mark:


I can't believe what I am reading right now. :romo3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> KAEPERNICK
> 
> SUDSY
> 
> And holy shit would I love to swap QBs with SF.:mark:


Trade granted. Tony Romo for Colt McCoy it is. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Colt/Bradford SB can still happen!



CamillePunk said:


> I can't believe what I am reading right now. :romo3


:romo


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL Kaepernick the best? :jay Not even the best in the division.....


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Texans DE Antonio Smith suspended the rest of the preseason and the first game of the season for ripping off Dolphins G Richie Incognito's helmet and using it as a weapon to hit Incognito. Should be a bigger suspension in my opinion.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Agreed.

And it's not even because I hate the Texans. He swung a helmet at a player's head, that should be a 5 game suspension at absolute minimum.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's a criminal offense outside the sphere of football. So yeah one game is a bit light.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Texans DE Antonio Smith suspended the rest of the preseason and the first game of the season for ripping off Dolphins G Richie Incognito's helmet and using it as a weapon to hit Incognito. Should be a bigger suspension in my opinion.


Completely agree. Also, I didn't realize until Ian Rapaport tweeted this, this is his 7th rules violation since 2011!!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

James Harrison hit on Colt McCoy (Football play) = 1 game suspension

Intentionally swinging a helmet at another player's head after ripping it off him = 1 game suspension




:StephenA


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So the mid foot sprain indeed becomes the dreaded and feared Lisfranc for LeVeon Bell. Steelers are cursed. That really sucks.

It's back to the awful RBBC of Dwyer and Redman.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*I gotta say I'm loving Mark Sanchez's Jon Snow/Robb Stark look.*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens trade WR/KR David Reed to the Colts for RB Delone Carter per Schefter.

...and I thought Jenkins-Baldwin was the epitome of a useless trade. Ravens save half mil in cap space at least


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

who the fuck is david reed?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> who the fuck is david reed?


exactly


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I gotta say I'm loving Mark Sanchez's Jon Snow/Robb Stark look.*


Well I'm sure you'll have plenty of time to look at it when he's sitting on the bench


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> So the mid foot sprain indeed becomes the dreaded and feared Lisfranc for LeVeon Bell. Steelers are cursed. That really sucks.
> 
> It's back to the awful RBBC of Dwyer and Redman.


yep 

really had some high hopes for this season considering how weak the entire conference is. oh well, hopefully as redman in shape and howling can do something. the line is still talented as hell, if we can at least stay healthy there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

None of their RBs would be successful behind their abomination of an offensive line.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

the line has a bunch of talent on it if they stay healthy. big if, but still


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So Bostic got fined for that hit laid out.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> That's a criminal offense outside the sphere of football. So yeah one game is a bit light.


Meh. Hitting guys with a helmet used to be a form of discipline in practices.
Worked for Lyle Alzado. :troll


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bell


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How many games were Suh and Haynesworth suspended for? seems like that should be fair for Smith.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Don't understand why people are so enamored with Bell AKA Dwyer 2.0 

Honestly not saying that because he's on the Steelers, I actually think Jarvis Jones and Shamarko Thomas were really good picks and Jones specifically has a high ceiling for where they got him. This year's class of RB's was just really weak period. Wasn't a great year to be in the market for a RB, Gio and Lacy were the guys to target if you really had to try to get a starter from the draft.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

havent heard a single dwyers comparison with bell. he's way more athletic and actually has some power (the fact that people call dwyer a power back is disgusting). plus he's faster, is in shape and is a quality receiver. but if i'm being honest shark is my favorite draft pick the steelers had this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Spicoli said:


> LOL Kaepernick the best? :jay Not even the best in the division.....


It ain't fucking Wilson. It ain't Palmer. It sure as hell ain't Bradford.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think Spicoli is a Seahawks fan.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> It ain't Palmer.


I keep forgetting he is still in the League.

LOLPalmer :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Palmer might lead the division is passing yards, I expect him to top 4000 easy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cards would be pretty good if they had an offensive line. By pretty good I mean flirt with a Wild Card.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://nesn.com/2013/08/zach-sudfel...ats-say-blocking-could-become-his-best-trait/

SUDSY


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jaws said that Kaep could end up being one of the GOAT's? :kaep.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I knew this from his first start in college :kaep, and he didn't even win.
Still pops up on ESPN classic from time to time, 69-67 4OT classic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I"m gonna try to watch all the 1st teams this weekend and come up with some division predictions. Most likely I'll just make some stuff up though. While this week is the only week worth watching in preseason, it's still preseason. I'm mainly concerned with execution.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

jaws also thinks flacco is better than eli and ben


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He might be, Eli is inconsistent, and Ben is on the downside of his career.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

except ben was in mvp discussions before getting hurt last year. eli's inconsistentcy isn't nearly as awful as flacco, and eli's only shows when the line plays like dog poo


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> I think Spicoli is a Seahawks fan.


Yep :jay2


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lookin forward to this Lions Pats game


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SUPERCAM will lead Carolina to an ass-raping of the Ravens.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kembrell! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol Detroit is just perma checkdown to Bush without Megatron on the field.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bush to lead the league in catches this year. (Part sarcasm)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Every other play for the Lions this year will be a Bush screen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bush may catch ~80-90 balls this year in that offense. RIDICKULLUS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Patriots look like shit on offense. 

How many receptions does Bush have? It's gotta be around 10 so far.

edit: 5 receptions/5 carries.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Very, very sloppy.

Pats going 0-16 this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah Noto, Pats look like shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bush has 103 receiving yards in a quarter of play fpalm

I know people will say it's just preseason, but regardless you don't like to see your first team offense and defense struggling.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL

Well most of it was on that 66 harder.


Wow Patriots look worse than the Jets here.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If Bush is doing this well now, just wait until megatron is on the field


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TED GINN :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lions put grease on the ball. Obviously. :side:

Or it was Blount trying to get his teammates to fumble so he can move up on the RB list.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who needs an offense when you get a punt return TD and an INT returned for a TD? :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Luke Kuechly?

Luke Kuechly


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Best MLB in the league?

Who is Luke Kuechly, Alex? :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

keuchly prob going to get fined for that hit


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LUKE

brb converting to church of kuechly

Might be homerism but I didn't see a problem with his hit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Was there even helmet to helmet there? Didn't look like it to me.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Luke Kuechly > Patrick Willis

Just one of those hilariously bad preseason games where all you can do is throw your hands up and laugh, happened to us last year against the Lions too. Ginn only got that PR because half the people on the field for us on that punt won't even make the 53 man roster lol. Jimmy Smith and Corey Graham are the actual gunners for us if it was a regular season game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

keuchly hit got called a foul? i switched channels.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> keuchly hit got called a foul? i switched channels.


They said it was no foul, then returned from commercial and said it was. Then he picked them off anyway.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:bosh didnt even look like helmet to helmet


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Notes so far tonight:

- Luke Kuechly is a top 3 ILB

- Ravens and Pats are still playing like it's preseason

- Reggie Bush shooting up Fantasy draft boards as I speak

- Yanda is extremely important to the Ravens success on offense (only played TD drive)

- Tandon Doss is going to get cut, not very often a WR is directly responsible for a pick 6


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

yeah i don't watch much panthers football. but everytime i have ive beejn impressed with kuechly


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

why does it matter that the orioles have a game on opening night? pretty sure there have been times were two teams have had home games in the same city


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TEHCOCK said:


> why does it matter that the orioles have a game on opening night? pretty sure there have been times were two teams have had home games in the same city


It's so stupid. They could have played Saturday night, when the Orioles are out of town, since it's such a huge deal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> why does it matter that the orioles have a game on opening night? pretty sure there have been times were two teams have had home games in the same city


They share a parking lot, iirc.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just moved cities for college and I couldn't find the channels for the games on :cussin:

Finally found Ravens vs. Panthers, so I guess I'll just watch the rest of this.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> They share a parking lot, iirc.


didnt know they were so close


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



PGSucks said:


> Just moved cities for college and I couldn't find the channels for the games on :cussin:
> 
> Finally found Ravens vs. Panthers, so I guess I'll just watch the rest of this.


First month of college the channels confused the shit out of me. My campus finally got NFL/MLB/NBA network though which is awesome.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I actually have NFL Network in my room too, but it'll suck trying to remember what channel FOX and CBS are on for when I go back and forth during games


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wrote down the channel numbers and what they were on a piece of paper and taped it on the wall next to the tv my freshman year. That should help you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gonna knee jerk and award the AFC East to the Dolphins now. It's all over for the Patriots.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Look on the bright side.

The Lions blew the Patriots out in week 3 of the preseason back in 2011 and the Pats went on to make a SB run. Maybe history repeats itself :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Gonna knee jerk and award the AFC East to the Dolphins now. It's all over for the Patriots.


Don't be absurd. EJ Manuel is going to throw for 5000 yards, 35 TDs and rush for 1000 yards and 12 TDs. Bills are going to be 25.5-0 in the next 16 games. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:brady2 bout to go all


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think that Brady head is big enough. Maybe something this size: 










With Brady of course. Magic can use this one.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens scoring the TDs for both teams tonight. GOATs.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Notes from tonight:

Cam Newton is overrated.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Based on what? One preseason game means more than 2 years of production? Nobody on offense did a thing.

*Edit:* Nobody even rates Cam highly, anyways.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Meh. I guess it don't help really when he's only got 1 legit receiver in Steve Smith though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Greg Olsen is pretty great, but you're correct. This has been an issue for 4-5 years now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Forgot about Olsen, my bad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Olsen is pretty average for a TE, but there aren't many average TE's (SUDSY throws the curve off), so I guess how "great" he is can be overestimated.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

As a Patriots Fan from europe watching the pre-season for the first time, should i worry about pre-season performance?


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*CALLING IT NOW: Cowboys = Super Bowl Champs!*

That's right, my 'Boyz will arrive and raise hell on all 'em other teams. IT'S ROMO's Year baby!!! I'm tired of just seeing headlines "Romo ruins Cowboys chances" "if Cowboys keep Romo they'll never get a Championship".. Shut the HELL UP! Texas born & raised, I rep. Have bled Dallas Cowboys sine I was like 4, NEVER gonna turn my back on em. WIN LOSE OR TIE, COWBOYS FAN TIL I DIE!

I respect other teams obviously, Theres noone like Brady, Peyton, these dudes are legends.. BUT THIS IS COWBOYS YEAR BABY! COWBOYS!!!
Screw all you bandwagon fans, forreals.. I support Cowboys only. WILL DO FOR LIFE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7LFSxb_SQI

WATCH THAT VIDEO! STONE COLD EVEN APPEARS BABY...

2013-2014 COWBOYS NATION RISE.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TheJack said:


> As a Patriots Fan from europe watching the pre-season for the first time, should i worry about pre-season performance?


Yes and no.

The 3rd preseason game is usually the dress rehearsal game in which the starters play the closest to actual gamespeed that they can. They test chemistry and they test some of the offense. It's about as close as you can get to a regular season game without it being a regular season game.

However, with it being preseason, teams still weren't giving it 100% on both sides of the ball. The more complicated schemes and plays were left in the playbook for basic plays on the field. Josh McDaniels didn't go all out on the play calling. Danny Amendola didn't play, so it wasn't the full week 1 starters. The rookie players are still working on chemistry with Brady. 

So with that said, I wouldn't worry too much. A lot of credit should go to that Detroit Defensive line. They played well and looked great. The forced fumbles were 50/50 Detroit effort and bad ball carrying from the looks of it. That can be fixed. Ultimately, it was great for the Patriots to lose in such a big manner because it's a great wakeup call for the team and Bill to correct any mistakes before the games count. 

TL;DR version: No, it was a practice game, but yes if that's what they look like without Amendola or fixing little mistakes.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://www.behindthesteelcurtain.co...lers-trade-adrian-robinson-eagles-felix-jones

The Steelers in an effort to shore up their abysmal rb situation have jus traded for felix jones who has just completed the respectable task of losing the competition for the Eagles 3rd string rb spot.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Felix Jones: The man who scorned JERREH's affections. He was like a child to him.

So for those that don't know about Patriots Undrafted WR Kenbrell Thompkins, here's a story about his past from Pro Football Talk:



Kenbrell Thompkins was signed before Aaron Hernandez’s arrest and possibly wouldn’t have been signed after it. The rookie has emerged as one of the best receivers on the roster. He started Thursday night’s preseason game against the Lions, catching eight passes for 116 yards.

The cousin of Steelers receiver Antonio Brown, Thompkins’ history was recently detailed by the Boston Herald. At age seven, he shot himself in the arm. In middle school, he was selling drugs. An arrest for armed robbery prompted one of multiple expulsions from high school. Later, Thompkins was busted for possession of cocaine with intent to distribute, and he served 28 days in jail.

A convoluted path through college football ended in Cincinnati, where Brown helped persuade coach Butch Jones (who coached Brown at Central Michigan) to give Thompkins a chance. Though Thompkins caught only 34 passes for 541 yards and two touchdowns in his final season with the Bearcats, he has quickly shot up the depth chart in New England, starting the team’s two most recent preseason games.

With second-rounder Aaron Dobson and free-agent arrival Danny Amendola destined to get plenty of playing time, Thompkins could be nailing down one of the outside spots when Amendola lines up, as he inevitably will, in the slot.

Thompkins’ history fits the profile of the kind of player that the post-Hernandez Patriots may try to avoid. But the rookie’s potential performance, if coupled with good behavior, could make it harder for teams like the Patriots to know when to give a guy with a troubled past a chance to turn his life around, and when to avoid the player at all costs.

By all appearances, Thompkins has changed his life. Given their experience with Hernandez, the Patriots may be in much better position to draw the line between guys who truly have separated from past troubles, and those like Hernandez who merely say all the right things.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: CALLING IT NOW: Cowboys = Super Bowl Champs!*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> That's right, my 'Boyz will arrive and raise hell on all 'em other teams. IT'S ROMO's Year baby!!! I'm tired of just seeing headlines "Romo ruins Cowboys chances" "if Cowboys keep Romo they'll never get a Championship".. Shut the HELL UP! Texas born & raised, I rep. Have bled Dallas Cowboys sine I was like 4, NEVER gonna turn my back on em. WIN LOSE OR TIE, COWBOYS FAN TIL I DIE!
> 
> I respect other teams obviously, Theres noone like Brady, Peyton, these dudes are legends.. BUT THIS IS COWBOYS YEAR BABY! COWBOYS!!!
> Screw all you bandwagon fans, forreals.. I support Cowboys only. WILL DO FOR LIFE.
> ...


Heres some other cowboys related videos


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I agree with all TNA dude's sentiments except he forgot one thing...Jason Garrett.

brb gonna ice my kicker.

(i don't really, i'm not a blind Dallas fan. team is immensely flawed and it's fucking annoying that it never improves because no offensive/defensive line. if you're gonna make me watch romo fail, then at least let me watch dallas dominate the line of scrimmage)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Marlon Brown = Poor Man's Julio Jones

Was really impressed with him last night. Been looking for that 6'4-6'5 redzone target for years


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol how did I miss this


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Austin Collie and Colt McCoy are appearing on some 49ers projected cut lists. Seems a lot of local writers there believe neither will make the final 53 man roster. RIP Texas Legend Colt McCoy's career. There's always high school coaching.

Also at tym's GIF post, that was one of many bad moves and stupid penalties the Lions committed yesterday and it highlights some of the big woes from their last two seasons. They are really undisciplined.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

COLT 

On the bright side, Jordan Shipley's still in the league. For now :side:



Aid180 said:


> Felix Jones: The man who scorned JERREH's affections. He was like a child to him.
> 
> So for those that don't know about Patriots Undrafted WR Kenbrell Thompkins, here's a story about his past from Pro Football Talk:
> 
> ...


Thompkins is the clear #2 receiver after Amendola and has outperformed Dobson all throughout training camp/preseason.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Colt to end up here in Canada lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NOOOOOOOOO

Colt/Bradford Super Bowl still has to happen!

Too bad about Austin Collie. I guess he's probably done.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

well they did just sign seneca wallace. so i guess colt was expendable


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tim Jennings INT! Matt Forte 32 receiving TD! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



> "I love Ray, and I love how he always spoke from the heart, but if you listened to those speeches, a lot of them didn't even make sense," Flacco said. "He meant everything he was saying, but I didn't know what he was talking about 90 percent of the time."


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...acco-says-ray-lewis-speeches-didnt-make-sense

I like Joe Flacco.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Flacco should be fined at least half his salary for saying that. Ray lewis gave speeches as memorable as " TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT WE RIDE, 30 CAMOFLAUGE HUMMAZ WIT BROTHAZ INSIDE" . How dont you undderstand something as inspirational as that?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Raiders QB job is open. Pryor will be the starter (prediction).

McFadden hurt already? Gonna assume this is just precaution since he's got to make it to week 4 at least right?

VINCE YOUNG could be the back up in GB.

GB looked pretty average. Can't run it, can't threaten the field without Cobb and Jordy.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Another preseason game for my Birds against the Jaguars, tame those Jaguars tonight!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bronocs ran 30 plays in the first quarter. That's insane.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Send me a better Run DMC offer Mr :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Only 7 points though. That's terrible.


lol Stacks, I forgot what I offered.


Call me crazy but I think this Eagles offense could be good if Vick stays healthy and isn't a total idiot. So I guess it won't be good.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The whole Jags offense and defense should go on soul train, they love celebrating nearly every play lol.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Denver's offense is looking good tonight.

30 plays from scrimmage in the first quarter.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There are so few good Jags plays that I don't blame them for celebrating every time they do something. :side:

Alec Ogletree! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> The whole Jags offense and defense should go on soul train, they love celebrating nearly every play lol.


Making a tackle in a preseason game is the best part about playing for that shitty team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So Ronnie Hillman is done...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> Making a tackle in a preseason game is the best part about playing for that shitty team.


Yeah maybe for a huge hit but nearly every play, we have other ways of entertainment they join instead of Football, if they want to dance all game.I heard going on the street dancing for money is a start.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> So Ronnie Hillman is done...


Fuck. What happened?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He fumbled and STL scored off it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> He fumbled and STL scored off it.


I thought you meant 'ACL tear' kinda done. Phew.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Alex Henery 3 for 3 on field goals tonight, nice.So I guess Thomas[TE] and Moreno to start then?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

what happened?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's Hillman's 3rd fumble this preseason. It's Montee Time!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Agreed Aid. Just go with Ball and Moreno now.



Magic said:


> what happened?


With what?


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL Ronnie Hillman isn't done.

Knowshon Moreno is still on the roster... No Denver running back is done as long as they're under contract.

Montee Ball should start week 1 though. Watching him brings back memories of TD.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bell hasn't shocked the Broncos though, he has these two games to get it done though.Bowe and Brown doing well tonight me likey


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ALEX SMITH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ogletree almost just made a GOAT INT


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That Alex Smith drive before half >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Now there's the Ogletree INT. :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:romo :romo :romo

super bowl here we come


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LUCK going to dominate.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh the Eagles defense, I might need to get loads of Advil going into this season.With every positive they make a negative on that defense lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao, Geno Smith running out of the back of the endzone.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Loving how the Rams were playing in the first half. Bradford looked good. Defense looking great. And Austin just being Austin. 

Looking forward to see how the Rams do this season. However, I am not too sure about the running game this year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Loving how the Rams were playing in the first half. Bradford looked good. Defense looking great. And Austin just being Austin.
> 
> Looking forward to see how the Rams do this season. However, I am not too sure about the running game this year.


I drafted Austin in one of my leagues. Think he will have a big year receiving?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tavon is beastly, Desean Jackson mold but he's bigger than him, should be a great WR for years to come.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

KNILE DAVIS 109 YARD KICK RETURN TD.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Toub.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Tavon is beastly, Desean Jackson mold but he's bigger than him, should be a great WR for years to come.


Don't insult him with DeSeam Jackson comparisons. He's the new STEVE SMITH.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Don't insult him with DeSeam Jackson comparisons. He's the new STEVE SMITH.


Yeah I was talking about his speed not his catching ability, exit left.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> I drafted Austin in one of my leagues. Think he will have a big year receiving?


I think he will have a good rookie year. Bradford has been looking solid so far in the preseason. Question is can Bradford carry that over to the season? 

Bradford has some weapons this year. So I don't really see any excuse why he shouldn't have a good year. The Rams will no doubt in my mind will throw a lot more this year. Can Bradford be consistent?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Yeah I was talking about his speed not his catching ability, exit left.


Smitty was one of the fastest dudes in the league in his heyday, as well. Tavon may never be the best receiver in the league at any point (which Smith was), but I dig the dude a lot.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What's a good year for the Rams though, I could care less about my players great stats, if you see improvement in a young team that's more important.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lolSanchez is hurt.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh shit he is, there goes his spot for sure if its serious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

JETS ARE DONE NO WAY THEY CAN COME BACK FROM THIS MAYBE NEXT YEAR


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

mourning the loss of quality gifs, #getwellsoonMARK


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Geez the Eagles came back on 3rd and 4 stringers, come on Foles!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kevin Kolb (concussion), Mark Sanchez (shoulder), fate is on the Patriots' side. Stay safe Tannehill.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

When the Jets look back in January, and are wondering what went wrong to make them a 2-14 football team they will remember this day. PLAYOFFS LOST. SUPERBOWL LOST. WHAT COULD HAVE BEEN MAGICAL.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Overtime in preseason...... why?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Guys i think Rex Ryan has snapped. 










http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2013/8/24/4655830/rex-ryan-jets-press-conference-mark-sanchez-geno-smith


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WE'RE GETTING CLOWNEY

:mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Disappointed after watching the video and seeing he wasn't actually talking to himself.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

YOU SEEM A BIT QUIET TODAY, PRACHETT


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> WE'RE GETTING CLOWNEY
> 
> :mark:


"With the 1st pick in the 2014 NFL Draft... The New York Jets select Johnny Football."


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The sad thing about the Jets is everybody saw this coming. Except them apparently.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Redskins!! :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I honestly think the Jets management/coaching staff is making a cooperative effort to bomb for the #1 pick at this point. They gotta be.. right?

Josh Cribbs got released by the Raiders. After failing a physical for the Cards and getting cut by the bum ass Raiders I think his NFL career is likely over. Gonna see him returning kicks for the Toronto Argonauts or some shit this year. Man I remember when he was the Browns best player.. no seriously their best player was a kick returner for like 5 years.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

jets competing to win pre season games :hayden3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kevin Kolb's concussion is appearing to be a career ending injury. Matt Leinart has been signed by Buffalo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wonder if the majority of Cowboy fans realize that the reason everyone hates them is because they always act like they`re contenders. :side:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> I wonder if the majority of Cowboy fans realize that the reason everyone hates them is because they always act like they`re contenders. :side:


The media has a habit of doing that. More so than the fans. Most fans of Dallas I've came across were a lot more humbler about the team being just adequate.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I really wish there wasn't a shitty website named KEEK, otherwise I'd totally change my name to that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

COLT wins the Niners QB backup job:mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kolb's done for good?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wow, I thought Aid was cracking a joke, but he's not. Kolb's career may be over, and he'll very likely be placed on IR.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

wow that's insane. hope he's saved his money.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who wants to rate my terrible fantasy football team? 12 person draft, all of which were very knowledgeable about football. That means I couldn't benefit from any morons drafting. Several of my picks were last second, panic picks, as Rodgers went right before me 2nd round, and David Wilson right before me 4th round. Ruined what I had going. Anyway:

QB Cam Newton
RB Trent Richardson
RB Giovani Bernard
WR Julio Jones
WR James Jones
TE Rob Gronkowski
K Matt Prater
D/ST St. Louis Rams
-------------------
QB Jay Cutler
RB Ronnie Hillman
RB Jonathan Franklin
WR Justin Blackmon
WR Denarious Moore
WR Aaron Dobson
TE Jared Cook Jr. (holding me over til Gronkowski gets back)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Concussions are serious injuries. I think they're far more serious than torn ACL's and shit like that. You can reconstruct knees and ankles, brain damage, not so much.


@RyanPelley: It's not bad until your starters get hurt. Then it's brutal. In other words, I like your starters a lot. Your bench is bad.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> COLT wins the Niners QB backup job:mark:


THE COLT ERA LIVES ON :mark: :mark: :mark:

Now to see if Shipley makes the Jags :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

looks like we'll be facing TUEL in our season opener :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who's ready for TUEL TIME in week 1? :lmao. What a mess the Bills are.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bills aren`t a mess. The jets are a mess, the bills are suffering from unfortunate circumstance


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They're both messes.

Jets are more of a mess but they were both going to be god-awful this year regardless.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bills are bad. Do you even watch the NFL?

Jets are obviously worse though. Bills could 8-8 it maybe.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> @RyanPelley: It's not bad until your starters get hurt. Then it's brutal. In other words, I like your starters a lot. Your bench is bad.


Haha, yeah it is. This was probably the most pumped I've ever been for Fantasy Football and I hate everything about my team. Especially the bench. I took a gamble on James Jones having another 10+ TD year.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> Haha, yeah it is. This was probably the most pumped I've ever been for Fantasy Football and I hate everything about my team. Especially the bench. I took a gamble on James Jones having another 10+ TD year.


Well, if you want another shot at drafting a team, we have our League 3A and 3B drafts here tomorrow and Wednesday. I think #Mark wanted to join too. So there is some room if you want in.



#Mark said:


> If there's still room for five more members I'd love to join.


Yeah. It appears he did want in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> The Bills are bad. Do you even watch the NFL?
> 
> Jets are obviously worse though. Bills could 8-8 it maybe.


No as it isnt on.


And there is a difference between being a mess and being bad. I wouldnt define 8-8 as a mess of a season for a team that really isnt expected to do much better. Also he was implying theyre a mess due to their QB situation which I just said wasnt their fault, unlike the Jets who literally got Sanchez injured with their stupidity.

The Jets are the definition of a mess.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They acquired Kevin Kolb. They drafted a risky QB in the 1st round. It's their own fault.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I also don't think that Buffalo is a mess. Their QB situation isn't ideal, but they at least have QB who played well in the preseason (Manuel). QB is their only 'messy' situation that the team has. The Jets as a whole are terrible. Sanzhez is a disgusting player, Geno has looked atrocious, their running game is mediocre, and the coaching staff is useless (LMFAO @ Rex's most recent rant). There's much more wrong in New York than Buffalo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

But no one has said the Bills are in worse shape than the Jets.

They're both terrible teams but the Jets are even worse, that's basically all there is to it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

...But you said they were a mess, which I disagree with. I also don't think that they're terrible, but to each his own.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> ...But you said they were a mess, which I disagree with. I also don't think that they're terrible, but to each his own.


They are a mess. They're a joke of an organization that's a perennial bottom feeder. They haven't made the playoffs in 14 years, they haven't even finished the season at least 8-8 in 9.

They have nothing going for them over than Spiller. Well, there's Manuel too and while I like him and hope he does well, I doubt he's that good right out of the gate. Not going to hype him up because he's looked great in the preseason. They're average at best on both offense and defense. They won't win 7 games, let alone win 8 or actually challenge for the playoffs.

The Patriots are the only good team in the AFC East. The Dolphins are an average team, the Bills suck and the Jets are the laughing stock of the NFL.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Looks like DA BILLS have a rather rough schedule, but depening on how well Manuel plays, I can efinitely see 8 games. Believe the hype, yo


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Looks like DA BILLS have a rather rough schedule, but depening on how well Manuel plays, I can efinitely see 8 games. Believe the hype, yo


But we don't even know WHEN Manuel will play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If he's not rushed back for week 1, he'll be ready for week 2. He'll be fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

pretty happy about the threads current title


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

holy shit i never thought id see pryor starting in the nfl. it'd be amazing if they won that division lol.

he still should've chosen basketball though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol matt flynn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lolraiders. They will finish dead last in the AFC West this season.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> lolraiders. They will finish dead last in the AFC West this season.


Raiders will finish third. Kansas City will be dead last. It's gonna take more than one season for Andy Reid to turn the Chiefs into a winning team.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs defense and offense is better than the Raiders. Only thing Oakland has on them is probably special teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Chiefs are quite clearly the 2nd best team in the AFC West.

The Chargers have been fucked by injuiries and lolraiders.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If the Raiders had KEEK, however, Oakland could challenge for the division title.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs are easily the second best team in that division.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ok #realtalk...

Why the fuck isn't TY Hilton starting?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just picked up madden and saw Dumervil was rated 83. Funny considering in the final roster update in madden 13 he was rated 87 and he magically dropped 4 points by joining the Ravens. The guy who does the ratings is a Broncos fan, what a fucking homer. I hope Doom get's 15 sacks this year just to spite this douche. 95% of our players would be rated higher if they weren't on the Ravens and it's blatantly obvious lol


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

madden ratings are terrible. is there a full list anywhere?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Just picked up madden and saw Dumervil was rated 83. Funny considering in the final roster update in madden 13 he was rated 87 and he magically dropped 4 points by joining the Ravens. The guy who does the ratings is a Broncos fan, what a fucking homer. I hope Doom get's 15 sacks this year just to spite this douche. 95% of our players would be rated higher if they weren't on the Ravens and it's blatantly obvious lol


They're just Madden ratings....

Preseason at that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:ti

he didnt just say madden has a strong bias against raven players.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's right. They're all salty.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Madden ratings aren't a big deal anyway, as you can just edit them to whatever. 

Gonna make the Bears players' ratings all 99, like they should be. :side:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens aren't the only team that got some questionable ratings. To fair at least they got Flacco and Rice's rating on point at 93 and 94 respectively. But yeah Madden ratings are awful every year no surprise there but the Doom one is laughably bad. The guy has had a fantastic offseason and the last time he played in a 3-4 defense he notched a league high 16.5 sacks.. he was rated 87 as a Bronco at the end of January playing out of scheme in a 4-3 and he magically has one of the biggest ratings drop offs just by joining the SB Champs and going back to a defensive formation that he's better suited for.

If anyone on xbox wants a game let me know


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Chrome said:


> *Madden ratings aren't a big deal anyway, as you can just edit them to whatever. *
> 
> Gonna make the Bears players' ratings all 99, like they should be. :side:


You can't edit them in online play though. When Virgin Gaming opens up for money games on 25 the ratings make a big difference for what team people use. For instance pretty much every money game in Madden 13 was 49ers vs 49ers because they gave you the best chance to win by far (Which was obviously boring to play the same team literally over and over). Ratings really only matter if you play online/$$$ games and I don't mind using my Ravens in money games as long as the 49ers aren't a stand out untouchable team like they were last year, they should be the highest rated team in the game but not to the point it kills diversity. For instance in the 2K13 there isn't a clear cut best team in money games. Depending on play style you would see Heat, Thunder, Lakers, Spurs, Warriors, Knicks.. there was variety. If you just like playing career mode and running your own franchise then your right the ratings don't matter and you can make the adjustments you need to make it more realistic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gotta agree with pryme tyme there.

Was so fucking sick of playing the 49ers online.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Crabtree is rated like 90 or something isn't he?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Check out the Sunday Night football schedule this year. NBC must be fucking thrilled. 


Ravens at Broncos (Thursday)
Giants at Cowboys
49ers at Seahawks
Bears at Steelers
Patriots at Falcons
Texans at 49ers
Redskins at Cowboys
Broncos at Colts
Packers at Vikings
Colts at Texans
Cowboys at Saints
Packers at Giants
Broncos at Patriots
Steelers at Ravens (Thurs)
Giants at Redskins
Falcons at Packers
Bengals at Steelers
Patriots at Ravens 

That might be the best Sunday night schedule ever, not a single team finished with less than 8 wins - it's *loaded* with nothing but playoff/superbowl contender teams. No Raiders or Jaguars or Cardinals, just good teams vs good teams. So many of those games could be Superbowl or AFC/NFC Conference championship games. Monday Night Football starts fairly lackluster in comparison, gets better 2nd half of the season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SNF has been stacked since the nfl made it their flagship showcase. MNF has a few good matchups with the 49ers playing the Redskins and Falcons. Falcons game could be for control over home feild.

Also kinda off topic but shouldn't there be a NCCA thread. :ti NCAA suspending Johnny Football but not really doing anything.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

@ Tehcock http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/909129-official-2013-2014-college-football-thread.html


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:frankie2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Really sexy SNF line-up. Patriots at Ravens to close the season should be a HIGH STAKES match-up. They've had a great series of games over the last few years.

In other news looks like we can't say JERREH Jones is senile anymore, seeing as how he apparently has the brain of a 40 year old man...

http://cowboysblog.dallasnews.com/2...an-showed-he-has-brain-of-a-40-year-old.html/


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*





 saw this last night and burst out laughing


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Freeloader said:


> Check out the Sunday Night football schedule this year. NBC must be fucking thrilled.
> 
> 
> Ravens at Broncos (Thursday)
> ...


The cowboys are not a good team in any way. Like they dont have a good anything. Although watching WARE kill some QBs is always fun. :mark:


Colts/Broncos eh...:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yes Dez Bryant isn't an elite WR. I swear you don't really watch the NFL.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

And I'm pretty sure Jason Witten is still a top flight TE. I mean he did lead all TE's in receiving yards and receptions last season.

I don't think that highly of the Cowboys either but to act like they have nothing good is over-exaggerating.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Witten is a Hall of Famer. Sean Lee can be a great MLB. 

It doesn't even matter that Dallas is good or not. They draw ratings. Dallas v NYG and Dallas v Wash will be the among the highest rated of the year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cowboys have a good linebacker core if I'm not mistaken and I think they have good CB's, not sure about the safeties.

But yeah Cowboys = Ratings no matter if they're good or not, it's just like the Lakers in the NBA.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yep, people love to see them win and perhaps just as many love to see them lose. It's a win for ratings.

Bruce Carter can be good, so yeah Dallas LBs are promising. They have to get 3 techs sooner than soon though. You can have the best LBs but it doesn't matter if you don't have defensive lineman in front of them so the LBs can operate freely.

Carr seems good. Jury is out on Mo Claiborne.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Cowboys only problem is their Offensive Line, and that can cripple even good teams with a solid QB and great targets. Let's also not forget that Dallas has a knack for making week 17 an extremely important week no matter how well they do all season. Several times Dallas has been a play away from the playoffs. This year might be the year for them.

They don't have an easy division though, so I wouldn't be surprised if Headwound came out of the east with a 9-7 record.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sheeeeeeeeit, I ain't even saying Dallas is good. They're a comedy of errors. But they do have some good and great players. Leadership has been an issue since about 1998 or so. One day it might change. Still waiting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

yeah guys, I really meant they dont have any good players instead of you know, a more general thing like their offense/defense/special teams. :kobe inb4 someone tells me their turnover prone passing game is good. :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well the Cowboys had the #3 passing offense in the league last season...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yes we're supposed to read your mind with your generic statements. :udfk


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Phil Simms son a victim of the Eagles defense on the first drive, safety baby!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Yes we're supposed to read your mind with your generic statements. :udfk


Or you could read the following sentence where I mark for Demarcus Ware. :kobe8


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> yeah guys, I really meant they dont have any good players instead of you know, a more general thing like their offense/defense/special teams. :kobe inb4 someone tells me their turnover prone passing game is good. :ti


It is...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

While everything is going great, Foles with one hit gives the ball back to the Jets lol.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Redskins look so good. :yes


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well, here's to hoping that Ginn can keep this production up into the regular season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Apparently SI predicted BIG BEN will win MVP. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:rg3 cleared to play.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So the Colts schedule:

Week 1: Raiders
Week 2: Dolphins
Week 3: @ Niners
Week 4: @ Jags
Week 5: Seahawks
Week 6: @ Chargers
Week 7: Broncos
Week 8: bye
Week 9: @ Texans
Week 10: Rams
Week 11: @ Titans
Week 12: @ Cards
Week 13: Titans
Week 14: @ Bengals
Week 15: Texans
Week 16: @ Chiefs
Week 17: Jags


Looking at our opponents this year I think we stand a really good chance of going anywhere between 10-12 wins again this season. The NFC West will obviously be a tough division to play this year, especially depending on how well the Cards/Rams improve, but I can see us taking two games against that division and three against West as I really dont see Raiders/Chiefs/Chargers posing much of a threat. I might be underrating the Chiefs, but I really dont see Alex Smith taking that team too far and if we can get them into a shootout we should be able to pull out with our superior passing game.

As for our division, I think the Texans take a step back this year, especially on offense where I think they will really go downhill if Foster/Johnson cant stay upright and that should leave the door wide open for us to win it. 

If Luck can take another big step this year in his development becoming a more mistake free and efficient passer we should be able to improve on what we had last year, which really wasnt anything too special on either side of the ball. Our offensive line should be heavily improved from the joke we had last year with our FA signings and as long as they stay healthy so should Luck. Lucks progress as a QB will very much depend on how well our offensive line protects him; the more time they give him the better he will throw and better decisions he will make with the ball. Last year he was constantly under pressure from basically the get go and I think that was a big part of why he was forcing the ball so much which lead to those INTs/near INTs. 

Bradshaw/Ballard will also have to stay healthy and provide at the very least an average running game if we want to be better than we were last year. If teams cant just send the blitz and focus on our passing attack it will really open up our offense to be dangerous. I dont expect HUGE things from our running game this year, but hopefully they can at least keep teams honest.

Our defense is a big question mark imo as I dont know what to expect. Our secondary is the best we've had in years, but our pass rush is also the worst we've had in years and a good secondary doesnt matter much if you cant to get the QB and force hurry ups. Hopefully Im wrong and our 3-4 defense works better in its second year(although last year we kind of had a mixture) in place and dont have to resort to our offense having to have shootouts every game. 

lel, our RUSH DEFENSE seriously cant be any worse than it was last year where we allowed 5.1 yards per carry. That is outrageously bad and I think Landry and our numerous DT pickups can make a major impact...which really shouldnt be all that hard if theyre any good. I dont know if Franklin or Chapman is starting, I think it's Franlin as of now, but they have to make sure that we dont just get bullied up the middle constantly.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Glad the one of the local stations here played the Houston telecast of the game. Most enjoyable part of the night.

*Texan's owner:* I'm glad I don't have to make those decisions.(in reference to roster cuts)
*Announcer:* Well a good owner leave it up to his personnel people.
*Texan's owner:* Well, I'm smart enough to do that. Hahaha.
*Announcer:* You and I both know that we both happen to be in Dallas, and some guys just won't stay out of the mix.

:jj


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can see that happening, I see you guys sweeping the Jags but games like the home games versus Seahawks, Broncos and Texans will be difference maker.If you guys can get two outta three wins from that maybe win over the Hawks and Texans, I think 9- to 10 is a good shot for your team.Honestly I don't even look at my teams schedule, last time I did we went no where lol.I might need to, considering I want to go to a Eagles game this season with my Dad and Brother.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I personally see the Colts on the same tier as a team like Miami, who'll be an 8-10 win team, and finish 2nd in their division. It'll take something drastic for the Texans to fall from grace.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Colts are above Miami due to QB play alone. I think you might be not be a Luck believer though WWF, so I can see how you would see them as similar.

I really don't know what to expect from Houston. I know Schaub is an average QB and if that run game is taken away, it's game over for them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Surprised Mrmr didn't ask me if I watch football after that post. 8*D


Yeah, we're better than Miami as our offense will be far better than theirs. Yes, FAR better.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

raj even more self-conscious now that he has been downgraded 

I agree though, LUCKS gonna win double digit games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah, I can go back to serious posting now that I've been downgraded. Gotta repeat that best american poster award somehow. :kobe3


Anything under 10 wins this season would disappoint me. I expect Luck to have a PEYTON like leap in his second year. Also Broncos @ Indy is the biggest game of the year for me. Heavily looking forward to Luck making Peyton his bitch. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's not that I'm not a believer in Luck, I just don't think that he's on such a higher tier than Tannehill. I like everything on Miami more, outside of the passing game (QB/WRs/TEs). I'd give Miami the edge at TE, until Keller went out. I dunno, I just don't buy into the Colts hype a ton. I just don't see much on that team that impresses me. They've got a terrible defense, and completely average at everything else, outside of their passing game. 

On another note, does the state of today's QBs blow anyone else's mind? When Carson Palmer, Matt Schaub, and Philip Rivers are below average, arbuably among the worse QBs, that means the NFL is in a pretty great place. The only teams in the league that are truly in ruins at QB are Oakland, NYJ and Jacksonville. Other teams like Cleveland/Buffalo/Tennessee/Minnesota remain to be seen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah QB play in the NFL is the greatest it's ever been. The rules help out a lot though. This is by design.



Magic said:


> *Surprised Mrmr didn't ask me if I watch football after that post*. 8*D
> 
> 
> Yeah, we're better than Miami as our offense will be far better than theirs. Yes, FAR better.


lol @ bolded.

I actually read all that tl;dr. Good post. Don't really disagree with much of it, but I'm not up to speed on Colts save for LUCK and the up and coming greatness that is TY Hilton.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> *It's not that I'm not a believer in Luck, I just don't think that he's on such a higher tier than Tannehill.* I like everything on Miami more, outside of the passing game (QB/WRs/TEs). I'd give Miami the edge at TE, until Keller went out. I dunno, I just don't buy into the Colts hype a ton. I just don't see much on that team that impresses me. They've got a terrible defense, and completely average at everything else, outside of their passing game.
> 
> On another note, does the state of today's QBs blow anyone else's mind? When Carson Palmer, Matt Schaub, and Philip Rivers are below average, arbuably among the worse QBs, that means the NFL is in a pretty great place. The only teams in the league that are truly in ruins at QB are Oakland, NYJ and Jacksonville. Other teams like Cleveland/Buffalo/Tennessee/Minnesota remain to be seen.


You cant say youre not a believer in Luck than say he's not on a higher tier than Tannehill. A lot of people expect him to make a top 5 leap and you're comparing him to a decent up and coming QB. :kobe8


Our defense should be better than it was last year and last year we managed to win 11 games. our schedule isn't much more difficult this year compared to last either so I don't see why you wouldn't expect the Colts to at least repeat their success.


Also our secondary on defense is good. :kobe2 if you disagree. Toler and Davis is a rather good pairing of CBs imo, especially compared to the shit that the rest of the league has. It's hard to find good or even decent cornerbacks these days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Didn't the Colts get a lot of luck (not LUCK, of course they got that) last year? By that I mean they got the breaks you need to win close games. Serious question.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I didn't say he's not on a higher tier, I said I don't think he's on SUCH a higher tier. I don't think he's anywhere close to Brady/Rodgers/Manning/Brees, and everyone else expects him to be there. I'm not on the bandwagon, cuhhhhhh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Colts schedule was ridiculously easy last season. Like they played 10 games against under .500 teams last season. 5 of those were against the teams with the bottom 5 records in the NFL.

Texans are winning the AFC South again this season. And if the Colts do make the playoffs they'll be out in the WC again. They're an incredibly flawed team IMO. They have a good passing game with Luck and all but they have a mediocre running game, a shitty O-Line and a shitty defense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Didn't the Colts get a lot of luck (not LUCK, of course they got that) last year? By that I mean they got the breaks you need to win close games. Serious question.


Yes. I wish that I had all of the random stats that I've heard on TV, Radio, and various Podcasts, but I have no clue how to find that shit. lel


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> I didn't say he's not on a higher tier, I said I don't think he's on SUCH a higher tier. I don't think he's anywhere close to Brady/Rodgers/Manning/Brees, and everyone else expects him to be there. I'm not on the bandwagon, cuhhhhhh.


Oh no, LUCK is not on their level (or close to it) yet at all. He's on his way though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Didn't the Colts get a lot of luck (not LUCK, of course they got that) last year? By that I mean they got the breaks you need to win close games. Serious question.


Yeah, we did. Although losing against the Jags when we were up in the final 2 minutes(maybe one minute?) of the game was fucking horrible. That game should have been ours. :kobe2


Although I wouldnt really call it LUCK, but more so our defense finally getting some stops in the fourth quarter. I swear since I've started watching the Colts that the only time they ever seem to get consecutive stops is in the fourth in really close games. I saw this during the Manning years too and that superbowl run(although our defense was pretty good throughout games during that run). I really don't want all of our games to go down like that again though as we might not pull them all out again like we managed to do a ton of times last year. 


Luck also got LUCKY in his almost picked passes. He had the most of those last year too. Luck seriously brought the Luck to the Colts last year. :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Interesting to talk to Magic without him being A) Overly biased, and B) A total fuckin' prick. Very interesting...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not sure what Bradshaw will give you as he fades, but when he's healthy he's a good RB. Good blocker, good receiver, hard runner. Those feet though...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is the best time of the year, gentlemen. NFL and College Football are starting up, and we're getting closer and closer to the MLB Playoffs. I say we celebrate with a verse from the great Greg Olsen: http://youtu.be/9ujKxpAvLKg?t=6m9s


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

its people like those who won that lawsuit that are ruining the game.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anyone think Tebow make the cut?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He might.

And since the Pats have cut both Daniel Fells and Jake Ballard, me thinks they're gonna keep GRONK on the active roster and not put him on the PUP list.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GRONK is pretty much a lock for the roster. This means he's definitely back pretty soon, ie September. SUDSY will need to play really well if he wants to be in those double tight formations, if he plays at all. I mean GRONK could conceivably be back week 1.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

i dont think pats will bring him back week 1 to verse TUEL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well I did say conceivably. I don't think they rush him back either since SUDSY. Word is he's going to miss 3 or 4 games still.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He'll be back sometime between weeks 3-5.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Magic said:


> Nah, I can go back to serious posting now that I've been downgraded. Gotta repeat that best american poster award somehow. :kobe3
> 
> 
> Anything under 10 wins this season would disappoint me. I expect Luck to have a PEYTON like leap in his second year. Also Broncos @ Indy is the biggest game of the year for me. Heavily looking forward to Luck making Peyton his bitch. :mark:


ac

Please manning gonna tear his old team apart.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FINALLY...... THIS THREAD HAS COME BACK.... to the stickies!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:kaep WELCOME TO THE KAEP ATTACK THREAD :kaep

WOO WOO, ALL ABOARD THE MVP TRAIN


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm excited for Green Bay @ San Fransico. Going to be the best game of the week.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eagles @ Redskins on Monday night should be good, too. Obviously there's some other top games but I'm excited about that one.

Patriots cut Ballard and Fells. Gronk fitter than expected maybe?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No, the Pats simply know their UDFA's well. Their 2 highest paid UDFA's were 1 Thompkins, and 2 SUDSY


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

J'Marcus Webb was cut. 








approves.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I literally can't wait for Monday night. I just want this season to start, especially after a dismal offseason that saw me lose a bit of respect for RG3. Oh well, Orakpo and Kerrigan have been doing great all week long in practice preparing for the Eagles offense, we had a great preseason, and RG3 says he's 100 percent so I guess we should take his word for it. if all goes right this is the Redskins year to win the NFC.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A LOT better go right for the Redskins to win the NFC..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> GRONK is pretty much a lock for the roster. This means he's definitely back pretty soon, ie September. SUDSY will need to play really well if he wants to be in those double tight formations, if he plays at all. I mean GRONK could conceivably be back week 1.


Well, Hoos is the best blocking TE from what I remember of the 3 left, and Sudsy is the 2nd best blocker, but also has the 2nd best hands and size. Imagine the goal line packages trotting out 6'7 SUDSY and 6'8 GRONK, most teams have only one at best in those situations.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So stoked!!!! One more week!!!!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



The Ratman said:


> I'm excited for Green Bay @ San Fransico. Going to be the best game of the week.


Gonna watch it from my office (at FOX SPORTS) and hopefully be either logging it or sitting next to the guy that does.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My 49ers are tough to predict this season. We could win anywhere between 10-13 games depending on a lot of factors. Here is how my original predictions stack...Losses bolded. 

1-vs Green Bay-WIN (1-0)-Honestly, either team could win this one but the 49ers have played well in openers so far under Harbaugh. 
*[email protected] Seattle-loss (1-1)*-I believe the Seahawks are one of the better teams in the NFC and at home they are tough, this could go either way however. 
3-vs Indianapolis-win (2-1)-49ers face Harbaugh's old student. The Colts don't have the defense to match up with the 49ers. 
[email protected] St. Louis-win (3-1)-I predict the 49ers will start strong here and finish in St. Louis. Rams will split the series with us but I believe they will take it in San Francisco. 49ers win here on Thursday Night. 
*5-vs Houston-loss (3-2)*-Texans have a very similar team and one of the best defenses in the AFC. I think they can slow down the 49ers attack and after a long layoff, the 49ers will be affected somewhat. 
6-vs Arizona-win (4-2) The Cardinals are not at our level yet, especially not in San Francisco.
[email protected] Titans-win (5-2)-The Titans are not a very strong team and I cannot see them staying with the 49ers. Locker is not the answer. 
[email protected] Jacksonville (London Game)-win (6-2)-Jaguars are probably the worst team in the league.
9-Bye
10-vs Carolina-win (7-2) 49ers will be sluggish but recover in time to beat Carolina here. 
[email protected] New Orleans-win (8-2)-went back and forth here but the 49ers have YET to lose a game to a team with a mediocre or worse defense. Every team that has beaten the 49ers in the last two years has either had a top 10-15 defense or been the Giants (who seem to own the 49ers lately so they don't count). 
[email protected] Washington-win (9-2)-RG3 won't be enough to beat the 49ers as the 49ers win here on Monday Night in DC.
*13-vs St. Louis-loss (9-3)*-The win streak ends here as the Rams shock the 49ers on the road. 
14-vs Seattle-win (10-3)-the 49ers recover and beat their nemesis evening the series. 
[email protected] Tampa Bay-win (11-3)-The Bucs are not even in our league. Their pass defense is still average even with Revis. 
16-vs Atlanta- win (12-3)-The 49ers win their final game at Candlestick against the Falcons. 
*[email protected] Arizona - loss (12-4)*-The Cardinals put a fight out and beat the 49ers in the final regular season game. 

Only games that I had as wins I could see as potential losses is maybe the Falcons game, Saints game if they develop a defense and Redskins game if they maintain theirs.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Any Pats fans wanna give some fantasy insight on Thompkins and Sudsy? Would like to know more about what role each will most likely play this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm no Pats fan, but I'm pretty obsessed with Fantasy. It's looking like Kenbrell will be their deep threat, starting alongside Amendola. Sudsy will be their starting TE until Gronkowski is back, and after that, he should be in when the Pats use 2-TE sets. Don't expect him to have the same impact as Hernandez did alongside Gronk, though. Basically, Thompkins has potentially WR2 upside, and while Sudfeld has upside as well, you don't want him as your starting TE.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Thompkins was targeted by Brady more than any Patriots receiver in the preseason (he also had the most receptions). While that won't last with Amendola and Gronk back, it's obvious he and Brady have good rapport. Brady trusts him to start the season.

Agree that you don't want Sudsy as your starting TE. You can do worse I'm sure, but going into the season, I wouldn't trust only him. For the first few games, he could blow up however. With Gronk back, who the fuck knows?


RIP Jimmy Clausen


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kenbrell is the guy to get. He's gonna be the #2 receiver and deep threat plus if there's an inevitable Amendola injury. Kenbrell is basically the Lloyd replacement except he's younger, faster and bigger and from what I've seen seems to have better chemistry with Brady.

SUDSY is good for the first weeks but once GRONK gets back who knows how often he'll be targeted. I don't think GRONK's return will affect Thompkins that much.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










*THE PANTHERS CUT CLAUSEN

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I assume he sucked himself out of the back up position? was he even the back up anymore?






Keep the man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's never been the backup to Cam. 

I enjoy this picture:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

thought he was the back up after they drafted Cam. But oh well not like he was any good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Goodbye Tebow :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:skip

Vince Young cut too. Three TERRIBLE NFL QBs cut on the same day.


Oh yeah, Antoine Windfield might get cut from Seattle.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

whoa, I thought mr was just joking.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Guys, I'm starting to feel sorry for Tim Tebow. Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not really. He's a good guy just a terrible football player.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No he's a good football player, he's just not a professional QB.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

For other Skins Fans around this place.

I'm using this thread to follow the roster moves.
http://es.redskins.com/topic/367695...lewis-tevita-brace-jj-nwill-matthews-compton/

First round cuts:


Spoiler: aspoiler



- Eric Kettani, FB - per Ravensinsider via John Keim 
- Donte Stallworth, WR - per Profootballtalk 
- Jeremy Trueblood, T - per Zac Boyer 
- Chip Reeves, WR - per Zac Boyer 
- Quan Sturdivant, ILB - per Zac Boyer 
- Rod Muckelroy, ILB - per Zac Boyer - waived with injury designation/inj settlement
- Rickey Elmore, OLB - per Zac Boyer 
- Jacolby Ashworth, T - per Zac Boyer - injury settlement
- Richard Crawford, CB - per Mike Shanahan - waived with injury designation
- Jeremy Kimbrough, ILB - per Mike Shanahan - waived with injury designation
- Keenan Robinson, ILB - per Mike Shanahan - INJURED RESERVE
- Phillip Thomas, SS - per Mike Shanahan - INJURED RESERVE
- John Potter, K - per Zac Boyer 
- Ryan Mouton, CB - per Grant Paulsen - waived with injury designation/inj settlement
- Adam Carriker, DE - Reserve/PUP


Second round cuts:


Spoiler: aspoiler



- Tony Pashos, T, per John Keim
- Xavier Nixon, T, per Zac Boyer
- Chigbo Anunoby, DL, per Grant Paulsen
- Vic So'oto, OLB, per Tarik Al-Bashir
- Chase Minniefield, CB per Chris Russell
- Keilan Williams, RB per Chris Russell
- Emmanuel Ogbuehi, TE per Chris Russell
- DJ Gomes, S, per his twitter
- Dominique Hamilton, DE per Grant Paulsen
- Skye Dawson, WR per per Mike Jones
- Lance Lewis, WR, per Mike Jones
- Tevita Stevens, C per Chris Russell
- Ron Brace, DE per Zac Boyer
- Jawan Jamison, RB per John Keim
- Nick Williams, WR per Zac Boyer
- Kevin Matthews, C per Mark Maske
- Will Compton, ILB per Mike Jones
- Marvin Burdette, ILB per Zac Boyer
- Dezmon Briscoe, WR per Zac Boyer -- will either get injury settlement or waived/injury/IR



**Update**
The final 53 appears to be set.
- Dezmon Briscoe, WR per Zac Boyer -- will either get injury settlement or waived/injury/IR

Current Roster (currently 53):
OFFENSE (26 players total)


Spoiler: aspoiler



63 - Will Montgomery, C

66 - Chris Chester, G 
73 - Adam Gettis, G 
67 - Josh LeRibeus, G 
78 - Kory Lichtensteiger, G


74 - Tyler Polumbus, T 
71 - Trent Williams, T 
68 - Tom Compton, T

10 - Robert Griffin, III, QB 
12 - Kirk Cousins, QB 
8 - Rex Grossman, QB 
5 - Pat White, QB (seems to be trying to trade him)

29 - Roy Helu, Jr., RB 
46 - Alfred Morris, RB 
35 - Chris Thompson, RB (R) 
22 - Evan Royster, RB

36 - Darrel Young, FB

83 - Fred Davis, TE 
84 - Niles Paul, TE 
82 - Logan Paulsen, TE 
86 - Jordan Reed, TE (R)

88 - Pierre Garcon, WR 
85 - Leonard Hankerson, WR 
15 - Joshua Morgan, WR 
89 - Santana Moss, WR 
11 - Aldrick Robinson, WR


DEFENSE (24 players total)


Spoiler: aspoiler



72 - Stephen Bowen, DE 
64 - Kedric Golston, DE 
93 - Phillip Merling, DE 

92 - Chris Baker, NT 
96 - Barry Cofield, NT 
95 - Chris Neild, NT

57 - Brandon Jenkins, OLB (R) 
91 - Ryan Kerrigan, OLB 
98- Brian Orakpo, OLB 
54 - Darryl Tapp, OLB

59 - London Fletcher, ILB 
53 - Bryan Kehl, ILB 
56 - Perry Riley, ILB 
90 - Nick Barnett, ILB

39 - David Amerson, CB (R) 
30 - EJ Biggers, CB 
23 - DeAngelo Hall, CB 
45 - Jerome Murphy, CB
26 - Josh Wilson, CB

37 - Reed Doughty, S 
48 - Jose Gumbs, S 
31 - Brandon Meriweather, S 
32 - Jordan Pugh, S
29 - Bacarri Rambo, S (R)


TEAMS (3 players total)


Spoiler: aspoiler



6 - Sav Rocca, P 
2 - Kai Forbath, K 
57 - Nick Sundberg, LS


IR/PUP/ Suspended Lists: 


Spoiler: aspoiler



IR:
DE - Doug Worthington - bicep tear 
S - (R) - Phillip Thomas - lisfranc tear in foot 
ILB - Keenan Robinson - pectoral tear 
CB - Richard Crawford - ACL/LCL/PCL 
ILB - (R) - Jeremy Kimbrough - torn labrum 

PUP:
94 - Adam Carriker, DE
79 - Mo Hurt , T/G

Suspended:
S - Tanard Jackson (suspended/eligible for re-instatement on 31 Aug 13)
OLB - Rob Jackson (4 games)
DE - Jarvis Jenkins (4 games)


Practice Squad:


Spoiler: aspoiler



William Compton, ILB
Dominique Hamilton, DE
Jawan Jamison, RB
Lance Lewis, WR
Chase Minnifield, CB
Xavier Nixon, T
Tevita Stevens, C
Nick Williams, WR





Now the games count for real.
Let's go Skins!!

HTTR!!!!!


Finally, figured out how to add Spoiler tags.


***Update***
Added the Practice Squad today, 9/1.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jonathan Dwyer got cut. That's pretty surprising, but perhaps Bell will be back sooner than anyone but the Steelers know. I mean he's not good, it's more surprising due to Bell's foot. Goin with Redman, FELOLIX, and other guy with three names.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Antoine Winfield retires. Adrian Wilson could follow as he was placed on IR by the Pats.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Kenbrell is the guy to get. He's gonna be the #2 receiver and deep threat plus if there's an inevitable Amendola injury. Kenbrell is basically the Lloyd replacement except he's younger, faster and bigger and from what I've seen seems to have better chemistry with Brady.
> 
> SUDSY is good for the first weeks but once GRONK gets back who knows how often he'll be targeted. I don't think GRONK's return will affect Thompkins that much.
> 
> ...


If anything, once Gronk comes back, it helps Sudfeld. Who are you double teaming on goaline plays? GRONK. SUDSY is 6'7, he can get up there and bring it down one on one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Triple team Gronk.

You can't really double a TE on the goal line though. You're giving up a TD on the ground if you do that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

looks like my "Tebow will be out of the league in 2 years" prediction I made when he was leading the broncos in the playoffs is closing to coming true


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> No he's a good football player, he's just not a professional QB.


wat


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs released Tony Moeaki today. Sad to see. He fractured his shoulder the other day and was expected to be out 12 weeks. Honestly, I'm not surprised we released him but I am sad. He had a productive rookie season and looked like he would develop into a fine TE. Injuries hit him far too often though. I wont forget his amazing catch his rookie season though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

niners cut Austin Collie, he's probably done for good.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Steelers cut Dwyer, well that trade I made here with Aid, make me look like a jackass lol.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Chrome said:


> J'Marcus Webb was cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best news of the preseason. Carimi and Webb both gone from the o-line :ddp


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TEHCOCK said:


> niners cut Austin Collie, he's probably done for good.


That's a shame. Was incredible with Peyton, only to have those freak concussions. Seriously, just a foot in any other direction and Collie could easily be playing still.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I find it funny with a player plays their ass off and gets cut anyways.A player on the Eagles well was on the Eagles, McCoy, he had two sacks in a game and still gets cut lol.We needed fast defensive players and McCoy fit the mold, what the hell.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

thank god dwyer is gone


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> thank god dwyer is gone


 I'm kind of surprised about that.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

so was i until i thought about it. bell's obviously the starter when he's healthy. redman is a far better power back and is in shape now. stephens-howling is nice as a change of pace guy. and they just traded for jones so they're obviously gonna give him a spot. cant have five backs, need the depth elsewhere. the only thing dwyer had going for him was he never got hurt.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Antoine Winfield retires. Adrian Wilson could follow as he was placed on IR by the Pats.


Damn I totally forgot the Pats signed Wilson.. dude was slept on big time in Arizona, shame if he goes out like that. 

I'm just happy the Ravens cut Tandon Doss, with his awful football IQ causing a pick 6 in preseason I got the feeling his days were numbered. Flacco had to chew him out on national TV and Joe RARELY get's in one of his wr's faces. Skins released Pashos, kind of surprising thought he was good depth. Also really surprised they kept Pat White, might just be holding a spot until the suspended guys get back though. Either that or Shannahan thinks another NFC East team will scoop him up and de-brief him on RG3 and the Skins option read lol. If RG3 AND Cousins get injured the season is over anyway, don't really see the point of him taking up a roster spot just to hold a clipboard all year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GRONK back at practice. Still not sure he plays this week. They're probably just putting the FEAR into Buffalo. If he's back in pads though, his return has to be soon.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Western Illinois said:


> Best news of the preseason. Carimi and Webb both gone from the o-line :ddp


Webb was claimed by the Vikings today. Yeah, good luck with that. eppers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone want to join a Madden fantasy league? Draft in 40 minutes. 360


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh shit Tex v Oak the next few days leading up to NFL's first game on Thursday. GOAT week incoming.


ICE CREAM TALK DURING THE RANGERS GAME:mark: (baseball is the talking sport)


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Madden owner mode GOAT. I tell the press something and they bring it up in the game.

4 days til Denver destroys Baltimore.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I swear they lined the Bills up for the Pats to run through on opening day, and close out at the last game of the season.

Anyways, can't wait!

Til it actually comes. :lol


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Did Denver learn to pass defense? Did everyone else pass their drug tests? 

They had to cut the guy who didn't know what he was doing, right? Please someone tell me.

I'm not looking forward to Thursday. To be honest I view it as an obstacle in front of Sunday. My hopes are that the Ravens fail, not choke because it's harder to breathe a mile up in the air and I enjoy reading about their failures on the daily. 

The logical part of my brain is telling me that they won't fail and might win. My reasoning is that if a horse can't win a triple crown in recent memory then how can they win a football game. It makes a lot of sense. 

I guess this is the part where I say go Steelers when there's nothing to be excited about. Gilbert is going to injure someone, Ben is going to get hit and he's had a lot of concussions. I'm serious about the concussions as it's the only explanation for his clock management.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



IMPULSE said:


> Did Denver learn to pass defense? Did everyone else pass their drug tests?
> 
> They had to cut the guy who didn't know what he was doing, right? Please someone tell me.
> 
> ...


Quite frankly, I think there's a distinct possibility the Ravens may lose in their opening road game at Mile High. Denver has all the motivation and seem to be in synch heading in. Besides, it's the *regular season* so Peyton is still to be feared.

Fuck the Steelers and everyone who looks like 'em. :flacco3


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I know nothing about the two teams. The only thing I know about this game is that Flacco had a poster and people got mad. My reaction to that was mixed b/c he comes off so dull that I couldn't understand how he could illicit such a reaction. Then I realized I would be mad if I had to see a Ravens poster, tearing them down is a hobby for me.

My view on the NFL this year is limited as I stopped paying attention to it. I might watch First Take just to see Skip cry about TEBOW.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



IMPULSE said:


> I know nothing about the two teams. The only thing I know about this game is that Flacco had a poster and people got mad. My reaction to that was mixed b/c he comes off so dull that I couldn't understand how he could illicit such a reaction. Then I realized I would be mad if I had to see a Ravens poster, tearing them down is a hobby for me.
> 
> My view on the NFL this year is limited as I stopped paying attention to it. I might watch First Take just to see Skip cry about TEBOW.


To know that the Ravens broke your spirit, your very will to enjoy the season is quite a feat IMPULSE. As to the poster deal, that's just the NFL marketing machine drumming up an assload of attention and hyping an already embittered Broncos base. That game is going to be electric.

As to First Take, Skip's probably your clone or this is his undercover account because all he does is shit on the Ravens and pump the Steelers. Hell, he said the Ravens will finish 4th in the AFC North while the Steelers will make the playoffs. He hates Flacco with a passion, which just makes me enjoy the show that much more.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

IMPULSE is a double secret Ravens fans btw. CP uncovered this truth with his mafia powers.


Ravens v Broncos aka 1st game of the season is DAYS away:mark:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Ravens didn't break my will completely. The Steelers and their incompetences played a huge part in it, no matter the outcome of last year's game I was going to be deflated. 49ers can't win a Super Bow until the Steelers reach 7.

I hate First Take, everyone on the show annoys me but him talking about Tebow should be fun. 

I've already rationalized the Ravens winning. It was a wake up call for me, I think some high power wanted me to believe in the magic of sports again as I had become too complacent with sports. Last year I realized the Orioles were never going to be anything and that the Ravens were never going to win it all again. Orioles magic came out of nowhere and you have to take the good with the bad so the Cravens winning the title came with that. 

My outlook is simple if the Orioles don't make the playoffs it's impossible for the Ravens to repeat.

EDIT: Punk only came up with that ridiculous idea because he can't cope with the fact that I like the Steelers. He can't get over what he thinks is a character flaw so he makes up fables to dismiss my support for the Steelers.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If you pay attention to IMP's words and storytelling, it's clear the child inside him is a Ravens fan and he's been so disappointed over the years following 2000 that he's come to assume an identity that despises the Ravens and supports their arch-rivals. The jubilation the child inside him felt when they won it all again was so intense that his external persona had to flee this thread. The external persona borne of cynicism has convinced itself of all these asinine theories to justify his return. 

It's all so obvious if you read between the lines. Come out, IMP's inner child, you're safe...you're home. 

:flacco3


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

if my inner child came out it would be a brett farve fan who thought he was god's gift to quarterbacks and that interceptions were just the trials and tribulations god put in front of us. 

i could have been TEBOW in the huddle telling everyone to believe and giving out sermons. could you imagine me inspiring an undersized wide receiver by telling him if you had faith the size of the mustard seed you could move mountains?

can we stop trolling me. i want to have good discussions about football. i might watch the panthers play b/c they share the name with the dillon panthers which is my second favorite football team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The future has taken root in the present - *Merlin*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










this could be you IMP


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

my elementary was school was up the street from the ravens facilities in owing mills. i went to park like across the street from it for stuff. 

don't make me turn images off, punk. we should get excited for all the empty threats i will hand out to the offensive line. DECASTRO hype is on a hundred right now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:jordan3 Packers want to know some of that 49ers playbook by signing Seneca Wallace.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They've also signed Scott Tolzein. Interesting...

*Edit:* Panthers signed Quintin Mikell. While not a flashy addition, he fills the biggest need on the team, so I am VERY pleased with the signing.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

inb4 the 49ers sign Vince Young.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Would be funnier if Graham Harrell got signed by SF.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> They've also signed Scott Tolzein. Interesting...
> 
> *Edit:* Panthers signed Quintin Mikell. While not a flashy addition, he fills the biggest need on the team, so I am VERY pleased with the signing.


You know what would be a key addition for Carolina

Any offensive weapon besides Cam Newton!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

plz don't make me embarrass you


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fair enough. I have to go anyway.

The Panthers are having tryouts for a starting wide receiver and I'm hoping to make the team.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Please ENLIGHTEN ME as to whom your favorite team is, so I can make irreverent and uneducated jokes about them, making myself look like a fool.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

is steve smith no longer a good receiver now?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seemingly not. :kobe8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

OLSEN

Always been a solid receiver.

They do need LaFell to step up though. He might just not be that good though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TED GINN

Really though, a #2 Wideout NEEDS to be drafted early in next year's draft.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bengals signed Geno Atkins to five year extension. $55 million. :cool2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Panthers are 8-8 at best.

5-11 at worst.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Random little thought given divisional predictions:

*NFC East*

WASH
DAL
PHI
NYG

*NFC South*

NO
TB
ATL
CAR

*NFC West*

SF
SEA
ARI
STL

*NFC North*

GB
CHI
DET
MINN

*AFC East*

NE
MIA
BUF
NYJ

*AFC South*

IND
HOU
TENN
JAX

*AFC West*

DEN
KC
SD
OAK

*AFC North*

CIN
BAL
CLE
PIT


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Pratchett said:


> Bengals signed Geno Atkins to five year extension. $55 million. :cool2


wow, talk about a deal. what an idiot for not even testing the market. dude's the best tackle in the game lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol it's apparently the 2nd most lucrative contract for a DT. Perhaps...holy shit...he likes it in Cinci and gave them a "discount". He got paid well and Cinci has a badass at DT for some time.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

didnt haynesworth get a $100 mil deal from washington? 

regardless, if that's a lucrative deal for a dt it's a underpaid position


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Random little thought given divisional predictions:
> 
> *NFC East*
> 
> ...


Eh, might as well...

*NFC East:*
DAL
WAS
PHI
NYG

*NFC North:*
GB
DET
CHI
MIN

*NFC West:*
SEA
SF
ARI
STL

*NFC South:*
ATL
NO
TB
CAR

*AFC East:*
NE
MIA
BUF
NYJ

*AFC North:*
CIN
BAL
PIT
CLE

*AFC West:*
DEN
KC
SD
OAK

*AFC South:*
HOU
IND
JAX
TEN

*Super Bowl:* SEA vs. CIN - SEA Wins


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seattle v Cinci would be such a NO BUYS Super Bowl. I'd love it due to DEFENSE.

Oh yeah my SB prediction...

Um...Green Bay v New England?

New England Patriots win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I love watching the Seahawks; Russell Wilson is the only one of his group of QBs that I actually like, and he's probably one of my favorite players that isn't a Panther. I also love me some Marshawn. If they can get into the playoffs (which they should), and get Percy healthy (which he should be), they'll be DEADLY. I just want Sherman to shut the fuck up. Quickly becoming the most annoying player in the league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I like the Seahawks a lot as well. I can't think of any players I dislike on that team and they have EARL THOMAS. It's a coin flip between them and SF for the NFC West. 

Richard Sherman's trolling is top notch stuff too.

Oh yeah changing my SB pick. Gotta put the kibosh on GB, so the Packers are your SB Champs.:side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Seattle v Cinci would be such a NO BUYS Super Bowl. I'd love it due to DEFENSE.


Would love this. Bengals would win, mostly because no replacement refs. :lol


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*NFC East:*
DAL
WAS
NYG
PHI

*NFC North:*
GB
DET
CHI
MIN

*NFC West:*
SF
SEA*
STL
ARI

*NFC South:*
ATL
TB*
NO
CAR

*AFC East:*
NE
MIA
BUF
NYJ

*AFC North:*
CIN
PIT*
BAL
CLE

*AFC West:*
DEN
KC*
SD
OAK

*AFC South:*
HOU
IND
TEN
JAX

*=Wildcard

Super Bowl - Seattle Seahawks vs Denver Broncos


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Please ENLIGHTEN ME as to whom your favorite team is, so I can make irreverent and uneducated jokes about them, making myself look like a fool.


Please, feel free to talk smack on Denver's offense. It's only the best in the league.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



DCR said:


> Please, feel free to talk smack on Denver's offense. It's only the best in the league.


*card subject to change in January


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's not a fair assessment. People like to say Peyton Manning choked in that playoff game, but he threw one bad pass the entire game, the rest of the game he played like a champion. Denver had an odd combination of rookies and veterans in the secondary last year. For most of the season the rookies showed speed and physical talent while the veterans showed leadership. For the first time all season, the rookies showed inexperience while the veterans showed age.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*NFC North:*
GB
CHI
DET
MINN
*NFC South:*
ATL
NO*
TB
CAR
*NFC East:*
WASH
DAL
NYG
PHI
*NFC West:*
SEA
SF*
STL
ARI
*AFC North:*
BAL
CIN*
PIT
CLE
*AFC South:*
HOU
IND
TENN
JAX
*AFC East:*
MIA
NE
BUF
NYJ
*AFC West:*
DEN
KC*
SD
OAK

*- WildCard

As we all know anything can happen in the playoffs, so I'm not even going to try to predict it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*NFC North:*

GB
DET
CHI
MINN

*NFC South:*

NO
ATL
CAR
TB

*NFC East:*

DAL
WASH
NYG
PHI

*NFC West:*

SEA
SF
STL
ARI

*AFC North:*

CIN
BAL
PIT
CLE

*AFC South:*

HOU
IND
TENN
JAX

*AFC East:*

NE
MIA
BUF
NYJ

*AFC West:*

DEN
SD
KC
OAK


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

my picks for the super bowl are any team that has 4 or less. if you fit under the criteria you can go unless it's a team i irrationally hate.

hey mrmister i need you to educate me on felix jones. i know he sucks but i need to qualify how bad he is in my mind so when i meltdown at his incompetence i can scale it to a reasonable level.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

wow genesis picking the bengals over the ravens? 

:flacco3 dead to me


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

why do you hate common sense? 

let me take that back. genesis thinks cersei lannister was competent so his decision making process is flawed. my take on his pick is that he read up on the notorious curse and seeks to destroy the bengals by picking them.

the browns are supposed to be getting better but i can't bring myself to care about cleavland.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

sorry but predicting the Bengals to be successful is never common sense it is delusion which is rarely vindicated by a fluky string of fluke wins resulting in a crash-and-burn finale in the prestigious wild card round, aka dat Cincinatti Ceiling (TM).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Injuries sapped anything Felix once had. He still could have some speed, I don't know. That's all he ever had. I usually blacked out anytime he ever touched the ball. Fumbles, can't block, isn't elusive. He's like the Conversationalist but worse. He's just not as interesting.

You're best off hoping Bell comes back SOON.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

it's okay punk there's a good chance that most of the team could end up behind bars before the big game forcing them to forfeit. 

i need to get over my big ten hate to like bell. my hate for that conference is irrational and needs to end seeing how maryland will be in the conference soon. bell gets hurt a lot it seems.

i hope felix isn't too bad. i enjoy redman, he's not a starter but he's a good guy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:kaep gonna win SB MVP


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> wow genesis picking the bengals over the ravens?
> 
> :flacco3 dead to me


Eh, they cycle through their peaks and it's usually during times when the Ravens and Steelers are transitioning. They won the division in 2009 & 2005, seems they're due for another credible showing. Doesn't matter, Baltimore still makes the playoffs and we always do better when we're on the road in the postseason.

#CountOnFlacco :flacco1


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cersei Lannister is in the thread. He's probably coming up with his new scheme to get the Ravens to success. Picking the Bengals shocked me as much as Notorious still fronting as a Patriots fan. He should really embrace his Texans.

The Conversationalist being gone has increased my life expectancy. I think he roamed the sidelines sabotaging other backs by talking their ear off or attempting to say something deep that left them all confused as the ran onto the field.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



IMPULSE said:


> Picking the Bengals shocked me as much as Notorious still fronting as a Patriots fan. He should really embrace his Texans.


OH THE IRONING


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Magic transition to being a Broncos fan would've been glorious if they had won the Super Bowl.

The conversationalist is awful b/c he's a coward. He would have my respect if he revealed how devious the NFL and the Ravens were for their scheme last year. This isn't a conspiracy theory but I feel that the Ravens seeing the end was near pressure Ray into retiring so the NFL could recognize them as a viable option for Super Bowl Champion.

I wish the worst on the Dolphins. Overpaying for Wallace is going to be a mistake, he annoys me so much.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Was that meant for me?

I have Broncos merch from when I was six years old. That's 20 years son. I may be incredibly intelligent, but I can't tell the future.

Yet.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

magic is a poster that is a peyton manning fan who fakes liking the colts b/c luck is there


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel IMP quit being a COWARD and admit that you are a Ravens fan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFC WEST
SF
SEA
STL
ARI

NFC NORTH
GB
CHI
MIN
DET

NFC SOUTH
ATL
NO
CAR
TB

NFC EAST
WASH
DALLAS
NYG
PHILLY


AFC WEST
DEN
KC
SD
LOL

AFC EAST
NE
MIA
BUF
LOL PART 2

AFC SOUTH
HOU
INDY
TEN
JAX

AFC NORTH
CIN
BAL
PITT
CLE

wild card

NFC
Sea
NO

AFC
Bal
Indy

probablyu going to be completely wrong since i don't think i made any changes to last year playoff teams besides NO being in the WC. usually 5-6 teams make it that didn't make it the year prior.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anybody else think it *wouldn't* be outrageous for Buffalo to bring in Tebow? Bills fans are killing me for even mentioning it but not making the playoffs since 1999 can make you say things like this, I guess.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

i dunno, i've heard people are high on manuel. I mean if he can throw at all he's better that Timmeh.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pryor officially named starter. Flynn lost again.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tuesday afternoon on DakotaSportsFM.com

- 1:20 pm: Bang Cartoon Radio Hour
- 2:30 pm: Talk to Contact (Minnesota Twins Podcast)
- 3:30 pm: The Solid Verbal (College Football)
- 4:30 pm: Stealing Home (Baseball Overlooked Players)
- 5:30 pm: NFL Rants and Raves (Season Preview)


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hall of Fame Quarterback Steve Young on Joe Flacco yesterday:



Steve Young said:


> _Originally Posted by Steve Young
> 
> "We still have not seen the best of Joe Flacco,'' Hall of Fame quarterback Steve Young told USA TODAY Sports. "Last year was the fourth inning of what Joe can really be. Joe is going to handle these complications -- the big stage, the trade of Anquan Boldin, Dennis Pitta's season-ending injury -- in a unique way, because he's so mellow."
> 
> "Half of it is just an innate confidence of, 'Yeah, I've been there, done that on the biggest stage.' As a quarterback, there's nothing more valuable. That's why he was worth the money.'_


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/2013/09/02/baltimore-ravens-quarterback-can-joe-flacco-be-better-in-2013/2755657/

Good to see at least one 49er that's reputable.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Hall of Fame Quarterback Steve Young on Joe Flacco yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elite as fuck.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I am curious to see if Matt Flynn will get another chance to start with another team if Pryor works out for the Raiders. My guess would be not in the near future considering how next year's draft has great depth at quarterback. Part of me feels bad that this has happened to him twice in two years, but I guess it's his fault for not performing well enough in training camp.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's just not good. He parleyed one great game into millions. I'd say he won.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> He's just not good. He parleyed one great game into millions. I'd say he won.


Pretty much this. Flynn was one of the most overhyped backups ever.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Flynn is a surprise, I'm beginning to think he's another one of those guys that don't practice well but can produce in real time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> He's just not good. He parleyed one great game into millions. I'd say he won.


Definitely. He should be able to live a wealthy life from thay big contract without having to play. Money over pride?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Geno and Manuel will both be starting week 1.

Geno isn't a surprise and tbh Manuel isn't either. I would've been surprised if the Bills really went with Tuel or whatever his name was for the opening week starter.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



padraic said:


> wow, talk about a deal. what an idiot for not even testing the market. dude's the best tackle in the game lol


The thing is, though, look at how many of the young key players have signed long term contracts with the Bengals. As someone living in Cincinnati, I am as amazed as anyone else. The most shocking thing to me is, it appears that the "culture of losing" may actually be a thing of the past in Cincinnati.

Players _want _to stay here. Good players _want _to play here. Guys are legitimately busting their asses for the team, and the coaches. And for each other. This kind of thing hasn't been seen here since the 1980's. Used to be I would wonder if the team could win the division and make the playoffs. This year, I will be surprised if they don't. That's kind of a strange feeling, and I am still trying to get used to it.

Hell, I might even buy a hat and a shirt this year, and that is really saying something.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh man, guys. NFL Football comes back tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GENO SMITH:mark:

Yeah looking forward to the game. I got BALTIMORE winning this one btw.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll be out tomorrow and won't get to see it Live :moyes1 will definitely be recording it though and watching in the morning :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So what's more likely this Sunday, Revis intercepts two passes from Geno or Geno runs out of the back of the endzone for a safety?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm hoping he does all those things multiple times.

inb4 400 yards passing, 150 rushing, and 5 total TDs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ah man, i don't get to see Mark Sanchez's first td be to Revis. Damnit Ryan.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just drafted a 100$ standard team on yahoo. What yall think (10 teams)?













*QB:* Cam Newton
*RB:* Arian Foster
*RB:* Alfred Morris
*WR:* Vincent Jackson
*WR:* Torrey Smith
*WR:* Mike Wallace
*TE:* Gronk
*DEF:* St. Louis
*K:* Justin Tucker

*BN*: Giovani Bernard
*BN:* Kenbrell Thompkins
*BN:* Greg Jennings
*BN:* Le'Veon Bell
*BN:* Brent Celek
*BN:* Cordarrelle Patterson


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not sure about Arian this year. I assume you got him later in the 1st round. Don't like Mike Wallace but hey he's your third WR. I'd take him there too.

I do like the rest of your starters and most of your bench. Playoffs are probable if Foster is good to go all season (especially if more then 4 teams go). No FLEX position?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wallace, and foster seem like a little bit of a reach depending on when you drafted them. Foster is a pretty good back but he's been hampered by leg injuries. and wallace numbers have dropped a lot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Foster a reach? That is pretty much impossible.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't get the surprise about Flynn. I read he had no arm and growing up there would always the backup quarterback of the week who could pull off a good game or string of good games but amounted to nothing as starters. People overrated him because it was the PACKERS. 

wallace is unmotivated trash. 

the friends of the steelers and friends league is kicking off tomorrow meaning i can't watch sports TV unless the ravens lose.

i hope the steelers can beat the titans. ugh at the thought of watching the titans play do they have anything worth watching?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Just drafted a 100$ standard team on yahoo. What yall think (10 teams)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only problem I have here is you didn't draft Ben tate .... If foster goes down tate will be a beast.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't like Mike Wallace at all either, but man, he'd be perfect in Carolina.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I got Arian at 9 overall and Morris at 12, thought that was really good value for two potential top 5 RB's. Foster's only missed 3 games in the past 3 years and they all came in 2011. Played all 16 games last year and in 2010 so I'm not really buying into the injury issues all that much. Plus I really like the addition of FB Greg Jones from the Jags, gonna be nice in that zone blocking scheme. Foster really flourished when he had a top tier lead blocker like Leach in 2010. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not a huge believer in Tannehill but the thing I like about Wallace that late is his home run hitting ability. He can catch a 5 yd slant and take it to the house, really slippery YAC guy. Has plays of 80+ yds in the past 2 seasons. With that huge contract freshly inked I think the pressure is squarely on him to be the playmaker in the Dolphins passing game. I wouldn't count on him as a #2 but I think he's an underrated #3. Thompkins might take that #3 spot from him on my roster as the year goes on we shall see


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Apparently it was vote on that the Panthers' black on black is the best uniform in NFL History. I am happy with this decision. :kobe3


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Apparently it was vote on that the Panthers' black on black is the best uniform in NFL History. I am happy with this decision. :kobe3


I remember the drama from this poll on the team specific forums lol. You could vote over and over on NFL.com so there was voting bots out the ass and people on the team forums were explaining how easy it was to have your computer vote all day while your gone. Trolled the hell out of that tool Dave Dameshek who didn't understand how the Panthers kept winning and basically told the fans to stop voting for them because the Chargers Powder Blues were clearly the better uniform in the intro video for the final round of voting. Not gonna lie after the Raven's were out I voted for the Panthers just to piss him off.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lel @ LT still crying about the Pats dancing on the Chargers logo. Shit happened 6 years ago, get over it crybaby :lmao

Also Champ Bailey officially out for the game tomorrow. Torrey Smith gonna have a field day. Although I think he will have a great game regardless.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I just saw the finale video (I had no clue any of this was happening), and the dude is clearly butthurt. Those unis are damn good, though. They'd be perfect w/ a black helmet.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Notorious said:


> lel @ LT still crying about the Pats dancing on the Chargers logo. Shit happened 6 years ago, get over it crybaby :lmao
> 
> Also Champ Bailey officially out for the game tomorrow. Torrey Smith gonna have a field day. Although I think he will have a great game regardless.


OMFG. "They disrespected us on our field." I always disliked him for his bitch ass attitude. You're right, time to get over it.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*The Case Against the Seattle Seahawks. Seattle has to win on the road to make a deep playoff run a reality.*

http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/post/60303466693/the-case-against-the-seattle-seahawks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

One more day man, one more day :mark:


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can already see the "If Ravens win, we riot" signs at Mile High stadium


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL at Tomlinson. As if Rivers, Merriman, and Shaun Philips were real classy during his tenure there. Come on now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It sucks that I have to wait an extra day for the Texans to start their season off, while most teams will play on Sunday. They could've played on any week on Monday night, but on the opening week? Really?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Finished my final 2 drafts of the year for you Fantasy Football junkies. Same type of league, standard 100$ yahoo 10 team. As you can see I targeted a few guys as value picks given their ADP in all 3 drafts. Think I'm gonna cash in on everyone passing on Foster this year, I see him as a top 3 fantasy RB again easily if he stays healthy and his track record is actually a lot better then people make it seem. Took your guys advice and handcuffed Foster in the late rounds as well.

*QB:* Colin Kaepernick
*RB:* Arian Foster
*RB:* Frank Gore
*WR:* Brandon Marshall
*WR:* Torrey Smith
*WR:* Mike Williams
*TE:* Gronk
DEF: Baltimore
K: Dan Bailey

*BN:* Giovanni Bernard
*BN:* Zach Sudfeld
*BN:* Kenbrell Thompkins
*BN:* Ben Tate
*BN:* Lance Moore
*BN:* Sidney Rice

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*QB:* Drew Brees
*RB:* Arian Foster
*RB:* Reggie Bush
*WR:* Julio Jones
*WR:* Torrey Smith
*WR:* Steve Smith
*TE:* Antonio Gates
*DEF:* Arizona
*K:* Josh Brown

*BN:* Giovani Bernard
*BN:* T.Y. Hilton
*BN:* Kenbrell Thompkins
*BN:* Montee Ball
*BN:* Ben Tate
*BN:* Zach Sudfeld


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Question, what are the expectations for Gio this season? Is there like a good chance he could take Law Firm's starting job?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> DEF: Baltimore


see there's a man that believes in his team unlike that fairweather fan Genesis


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Question, what are the expectations for Gio this season? Is there like a good chance he could take Law Firm's starting job?


Since he's better, yeah there is.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Since he's better, yeah there is.


But I like Law Firm


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> see there's a man that believes in his team unlike that fairweather fan Genesis


You son of a bitch I....

Wait. You're throwing me under the bus in favor of _Pryme Tyme_?

I'm good with that, your opinion is invalid. Our franchise deserves a better class of fan & that Sir, is Me.

:flacco3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFL is back in less than 24 hours guys. It's better than Christmas Eve. I will go insane with anticipation Sunday Morning (and then wait all day for DALLAS).


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

And then watch them :romo it up, amirit?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:romo has fixed a flaw in his throwing mechanics:side:


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> :romo has fixed a flaw in his throwing mechanics:side:


Jerrah did say he was so excited about Dallas this season he's unable to sleep. :romo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

40 YEAR OLD BRAIN:mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> You son of a bitch I....
> 
> Wait. You're throwing me under the bus in favor of _Pryme Tyme_?
> 
> ...


lol pryme tyme is a good poster, I don't get the hate at all


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFL

:mark:

Can be excited for almost 4 days before being crushed.

:mark:

EDIT: WHERE THE FUCK IS THE MARKOUT SMILEY!?!?!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

oh my goodness

i am so very excited


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Question, what are the expectations for Gio this season? Is there like a good chance he could take Law Firm's starting job?


I suspect their roles will go back and forth. The Law Firm should still be the starting back as the season kicks off, but I wouldn't be surprised if Gio ends up getting more carries after mid-season.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's been 214 days since the Super Bowl. Apparently that's about 18,489,600 seconds. As you can see, I've had too much time on my hands while there's been no NFL. :side:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

i took Denver in the survivor league. There is just no way Denver can lose this game. If they do, then they have major problems this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No way? What about Peyton getting KO'ed? What about the Ravens dominating time of possession, keeping it close, and winning with a late TUCKER field goal? 

The Broncos aren't the 85 Bears here. The Ravens aren't the Raiders.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There are so many automatic win games for the Broncos this season. This is not one of them. I'd rather save Denver for when they play Oakland. Survivor pick em is tough for me this week. So many teams I think could upset this week. Patriots could be a good pick, but I don't want to waste them just yet.

As for tonight's game, I think I'm picking Baltimore. To me, it was between Denver's ailing defense versus Flacco's trouble with road games last regular season. Ultimately, I think Flacco might have overcome his road woes with his road playoff success and no Champ and Von Doom is worrisome for a defense I think is just above average anyways. So Ravens tonight in a close one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I picked the Colts in survivor, I believe they're playing the Raiders at home.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can't pick against Manning this week, so I'm all in for DENVER.

*Edit: *CAM and KEEK are team captains this year. :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFC should just skip the season, and go straight to the postseason Division round.


San Fran vs Atlanta
Green Bay vs Seattle

:mark:

NFC.

:mark:

AFC. :lelbron


IT'S COLIN KAEPERNICK TIME, GENTLEMAN. :kaep


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Week 1 Picks
Ravens
Pats
Bears
Dolphins
Lions
Colts
Falcons
Bucs
Steelers
Seahawks
Chiefs
Rams
Niners
Cowboys
Skins
Texans


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> No way? What about Peyton getting KO'ed? What about the Ravens dominating time of possession, keeping it close, and winning with a late TUCKER field goal?
> 
> The Broncos aren't the 85 Bears here. The Ravens aren't the Raiders.


Thank you. Everyone seems to think that the Ravens are overwhelming underdogs and will lose by 2 or more TDs. It reminds me a lot of every "expert" who had the Ravens as 8 point underdogs in every playoff game after the wildcard round last year. I do think that the Ravens thrive off of not being favored in big games.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> There are so many automatic win games for the Broncos this season. This is not one of them. I'd rather save Denver for when they play Oakland. Survivor pick em is tough for me this week. So many teams I think could upset this week. Patriots could be a good pick, but I don't want to waste them just yet.
> 
> As for tonight's game, I think I'm picking Baltimore. To me, it was between Denver's ailing defense versus Flacco's trouble with road games last regular season. Ultimately, I think Flacco might have overcome his road woes with his road playoff success and no Champ and Von Doom is worrisome for a defense I think is just above average anyways. So Ravens tonight in a close one.


Von Doom isn't Von Miller's nickname.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



DCR said:


> Von Doom isn't Von Miller's nickname.


It's the combination of Dumervil and Von Miller, who are in fact, both gone from Denver, hence, no Von Doom.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NFL is back! :mark:

Guess I'll give my picks, they're in bold:

Baltimore @ *Denver*
*New England* @ Buffalo
Cincinnati @ *Chicago*
Miami @ *Cleveland*
*Atlanta* @ New Orleans
Tampa Bay @ *NY Jets*
Tennessee @ *Pittsburgh*
*Minnesota* @ Detroit
Oakland @ *Indianapolis*
*Seattle* @ Carolina
*Kansas City* @ Jacksonville	
Arizona @ *St. Louis*
Green Bay @ *San Francisco*
*NY Giants* @ Dallas
Philadelphia @ *Washington*
*Houston* @ San Diego


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hyped for tonight, expecting a good one.

*Baltimore* @ Denver
*New England* @ Buffalo
Cincinnati @ *Chicago*
*Miami* @ Cleveland
Atlanta @ *New Orleans*
*Tampa Bay* @ NY Jets
Tennessee @ *Pittsburgh*
Minnesota @ *Detroit*
Oakland @ *Indianapolis*
*Seattle* @ Carolina
*Kansas City* @ Jacksonville	
Arizona @ *St. Louis*
Green Bay @ *San Francisco*
*NY Giants* @ Dallas
Philadelphia @ *Washington*
*Houston* @ San Diego


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I picked the Patriots in Survivor. would be pretty surprised if they didn't beat the Bills.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The EJ Manuel/Spiller factor kept me from Pats/Bills. If it had been Tuel, I'd been all over the Patriots. I decided on picking against the Raiders and went Colts like most. If I live, I'll probably be picking against the Raiders and Jets most of the year.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Coulda went with either one. I just have confidence that :brady2 is going to bend that defense over like he bends Gisele over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I did have it set on NE until Tuel wasn't going to start. It's not such a lock anymore to me.

inb4 Raiders upset the Colts lolol


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Went with Patriots in Survivor, maybe the Colts will lay an egg and I'll win Survivor after 1 week.

Hyped as fuck for tonight's game. Definitely gonna learn a lot about what Joe can do without Boldin or his golden boy Pitta. Also see that new, younger, faster defense in action against a pretty difficult test obviously. We don't do well on the road regardless so I'm not gonna be in meltdown mode if we lose or anything. 

:flacco3

Cowboys yes, because fuck the Giants, fuck Eli, fuck New York, etc.

:romo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll be cheering for the Ravens tonight. Fuck Peyton.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

In the pickem i think i was 50/50 on whether to go with the 'boys or Giants. Then I remembered that the Giants are undefeated at Jerry World.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anthony Spencer is out. Dallas D line is going to be bad. It'll be a shootout.

Really not sure what to expect tonight. We still don't know who the Denver RB will be. I guess committee at this point or whoever blocks the best since they're going up tempo 3 wide all the time. Not sure what Ravens will be like without Boldin and Pitta. I do know Ray Rice is one of the best RBs in the game, so lean on his short shoulders. Lower center of gravity with him so he can take the load.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Then the better QB should win. :romo

Nah it'll be the luckiest :eli2 (where'd big helmet Eli go?) 

Ravens should be okay if they don't give up two kick/punt return TDs again. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

We need a Headwound Manning smiley.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sideways helmet Eli plz

mere HOURS away:mark:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I hope everyone picked the Jets over Bucs. Geeno no tape needed Smith is going to go ham on Revis and friends.

Punk is a closet Cowboys fan. I don't blame him for not admitting it.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I hope Peyton eviscerates those mark ass buster Ravens.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

idk the NFL hyped this up to be a big game so he'll go bust.

tonight's game would be worth it if i could get answers on von miller's test. i haven't kept up with the NFL at all.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



IMPULSE said:


> Punk is a closet Cowboys fan. I don't blame him for not admitting it.


pretty blatant about my cowboys fandom


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

you fake being a ravens fan but imagine you'll shed it once the cowboys become good in some alternate timeline. i confused you w/ magic for a moment, he's a secret broncos fan.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

the cowboys and ravens have been good at the same time, I believe it was 2008. they played each other with playoffs on the line and I was ecstatic the Ravens won. that game made it clear I was more of a Ravens fan than Cowboys fan. weird feeling being dismayed by dem boys scoring.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dallas won all the Super Bowls since 1995 in the Imagine timeline. Salary cap was never implemented.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Triplets still the GOAT team 

although TRIPLETS vs 2000 Ravens might be one of the few times the unstoppable force vs immovable object cliche could be used without hyperbole


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

i hope you get help, punk. raven fans don't actually exist. from watching the wire i learned everyone in my city is fiends and happen to be addicted to football. the baltimore browns are an inferior product that i have to coexist with. 

so hyped for BIG BEN. can't wait for my meltdown when a guy who shares a nickname with a clock burns timeout because he's allergic to clock management.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Baltimore Browns...I chuckled.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

the cravens were going to be mentioned but that's an insult to the night's watch. i might watch some of the game.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://www.csnphilly.com/video_content_type/cary-williams-and-riley-cooper-fight-practice

Has everyone seen this or heard about it? Cary Williams is talking alot of shit and causing problems with my birds.He's a good tackle but the man better put or shut up this season or his ass is gone.What made it funny to me is the lack of respect from Cary when Vick is trying to calm him down.You listen to one of your leaders, remember you a new player on the team.Who's knows maybe that lights up a fire in the defense and Cooper himself.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TONIGHT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Anthony Spencer is out. Dallas D line is going to be bad. *It'll be a shootout.*
> 
> Really not sure what to expect tonight. We still don't know who the Denver RB will be. I guess committee at this point or whoever blocks the best since they're going up tempo 3 wide all the time. Not sure what Ravens will be like without Boldin and Pitta. I do know Ray Rice is one of the best RBs in the game, so lean on his short shoulders. Lower center of gravity with him so he can take the load.


Then Dallas will win. I expect DEZ to roast WOATster again bama2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WHO'S READY?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sky spend the entire hour of coverage talking about the Wembley game/British prospects/other fucking british shit.

Because it's not like there's a game tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ho ho inc said:


> http://www.csnphilly.com/video_content_type/cary-williams-and-riley-cooper-fight-practice
> 
> Has everyone seen this or heard about it? Cary Williams is talking alot of shit and causing problems with my birds.He's a good tackle but the man better put or shut up this season or his ass is gone.What made it funny to me is the lack of respect from Cary when Vick is trying to calm him down.You listen to one of your leaders, remember you a new player on the team.Who's knows maybe that lights up a fire in the defense and Cooper himself.


Remember when Cary pushed a ref in the Super Bowl and didn't get flagged / ejected? He seems like an ass.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah he does and he needs to channel that anger the right way.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm pissed that I can't even watch tonights game. My cable provider got rid of NBC :favre3


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens at *Broncos* (As a raven's fan, I see Denver kicking our ass) "If Ravens win, we riot"
*Patriots* at Bills
Titans at *Steelers*
*Falcons* at Saints
Buccaneers at *Jets*
*Chiefs* at Jaguars
*Seahawks* at Panthers
*Bengals* at Bears (Upset game)
Dolphins at *Browns* (Upset game)
Vikings at *Lions*
Raiders at *Colts*
*Packers* at 49ers (Colin aint getting lucky this time around)
Cardinals at *Rams*
Giants at *Cowboys*
Eagles at *Redskins*
*Texans* at Chargers


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



The Ratman said:


> I'm pissed that I can't even watch tonights game. My cable provider got rid of NBC :favre3


Srs? What provider would do that?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Time Warner Cable. TWC has got into an argument with the local NBC station and there demanding more money so they took it off until they can work out an agreement. So I got live stream tonights game.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I lol at the thought of the Keith Urban concert having more people than the Orioles game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Peyton is gonna run the option and keep it for an 80 yard run first play. Bet me.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Earth might blow up if Peyton pulls that off lol.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ITS TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ryan Seacrest, that brotha is SAWFT!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FINALLY FOOTBALL HAS COME BACK TO...... US? Help me out Rocky. 

Weather delay? Aw fuck. So, we wait more.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Finally NFL is back eppers

Weather delay fpalm


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat Delay, Damn


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:mark:


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Game delay.....Are you serious??????? :neuer


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I've waited 200+ days, I can wait 10 more minutes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Shitty weather in PILE HIGH.

SHOCKER.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I've waited 200+ days, I can wait 10 more minutes.


... I can't.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hopefully the Ravens smash the Donks.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They just said the delay could be longer ...

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Ravens are cursed. Power outage at the SB and rain delay on opening night lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Watch the game get cancelled :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*Chargers are winning the SB... this is a sign. :side:*


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Now 7:10 ...

They don't wanna give us non NFL Network guys a free Thursday Night game. Bastards!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just start the game already, they'll be fine. 

Its best for business :HHH2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What fuckery, jesus christ.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Flacco must be taking a shit or something

Why were the refs checking the players like that?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This feels odd.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> What fuckery, jesus christ.


Vince is booking it. :vince2


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Saw someone say god is angry so no football until someone signs Tim Tebow.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Should've came out to the Goldberg theme.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's time for Suggs Doom to wreck the Denver O-line and the backup Center.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NBC plugging everything they do


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

17 year old singer? Good thing this isn't a Steelers game. :side:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hell yeah! Lets go Flacco!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Good. This gives Peyton the green light to air it out all over Baltimore. That's clutch for fantasy. 

Will be surprised if Denver actually loses this game though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know why I expected the Broncos D to not be shit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Manning to Welker heating up


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What the fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That was just dumb and the Ravens took advantage of that turnover.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Both teams making stupid simple plays.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Two HUGE rookie mistakes so far tonight!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Denver Broncos 2013 season is _already_ in serious jeopardy and it's not even halftime of Game 1. 

They need to turn shit around in the locker room at halftime or this entire team is going to fall apart. You can NOT lose this game if you are Denver. If you do, then you really need to look around and wonder why you're even playing in the NFL. Especially everyone who was on that team in Denver last year losing to these very Ravens.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL at Welker, the fucking gerbil.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOLRAVENS.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



el dandy said:


> I hope Peyton eviscerates those mark ass buster Ravens.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Had a feeling this game was going to be ugly given how much more emotionally invested (butt hurt) Denver is in this game. This is basically the Broncos Super Bowl lol, not gonna be surprised when they go 14-2 and lose in the Divisional/AFCC again. Like I said before the season started, Broncos are the best team in football for the first 17 weeks. Ravens won't be playing their best ball until November-December.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

el oh el Baltimore break up your team now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, people actually thought Baltimore was going to win? LOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jesus Christ, Baltimore, fuck you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*Thank you Denver :mark:*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL Raven's fans damage control


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

With every chance the Ravens try to get some kind of momentum that Broncos defense shuts it down!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Baltimore is going to be a shit team this year. I know its only game 1 but I dont see them being to successful.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hey ho ho, are you trying out for the Eagles Defense Monday afternoon? I heard they were having open tryouts looking for DTs, DEs, LBs, CBs, and Safeties. :side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Had a feeling this game was going to be ugly given how much more emotionally invested (butt hurt) Denver is in this game. This is basically the Broncos Super Bowl lol, not gonna be surprised when they go 14-2 and lose in the Divisional/AFCC again. Like I said before the season started, Broncos are the best team in football for the first 17 weeks. Ravens won't be playing their best ball until November-December.


Ravens will be out of playoff contention come November. :troll


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> el oh el Baltimore break up your team now.


The Broncos are playing their SB and the Ravens came to play a regular season opener lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens played worse than this last year and still won it all LOL @ geeks going by one AWAY game

pryme tyme has it right

this is a revenge game for the broncos, ravens already won the game that mattered

:flacco3


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Got Welker in the 5th round of my fantasy draft this year.

Couldn't be happier with that big up.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Hey ho ho, are you trying out for the Eagles Defense Monday afternoon? I heard they were having open tryouts looking for DTs, DEs, LBs, CBs, and Safeties. :side:


Yeah I heard that, I heard your Bears defense are taking in Women for their tryouts for their defense.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

pryme time taking shots at other teams now, you can tell he's getting mad lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

MANNING TORCHING THAT D.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think I got Welker myself in what the 4th or 5 round if Welker is like this every week, I think Peyton could make Welker to even go higher than he did with Brady.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Hey ho ho, are you trying out for the Eagles Defense Monday afternoon? I heard they were having open tryouts looking for DTs, DEs, LBs, CBs, and Safeties. :side:


*_insert emotional angry response that would get me banned here_


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Yeah I heard that, I heard your Bears defense are taking in Women for their tryouts for their defense.


Which would still be better than the safeties that the Eagles have. :jordan2


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

When was the last time a defending Super Bowl Champion was bitch slapped and curb stomped this hard in opening weekend?

I know there is the whole Super Bowl hang over, but god damn.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ray Lewis is rolling around praying right now in his living room.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> The Broncos are playing their SB and the Ravens came to play a regular season opener lol.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Which would still be better than the safeties that the Eagles have. :jordan2


Lol.You team lost it's soul when Urlacher retired, you team defense is in the same situation as us.Only problem is, outside of Forte and Marshall, you team is lacking another weapon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh shit SCOREBOARD


TAAAAAAAINT




LOLOL DESEAN'ED


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah just funny when a fan of a bum ass team like the Lions or Chiefs tries to talk shit when their own teams is a steaming pile of donkey shizz in comparison. The magic that filled the 2012 Ravens season will never be matched from a fan's perspective and the fact that Ray went out on top will keep me happy as a Ravens fan for many years to come. Plenty of new players getting used to playing with each other in a real game for us, you can practice all you want but it's never going to be anything like real game reps. Gonna take this team a while to gel and Ravens fans knew that coming into tonight's game.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Smh at the playcalling. Rice with 12 carries is unacceptable. Is Cam Cameron calling the plays again? You have to keep the offense balance even if the team is down.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pulling the old Tyrann Mathieu


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol, come on he just pulled a DeSean Jackson, I love my birds but damn he hasn't done that since.He'll learn lol.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> *REGULAR SEASON*


*PLAYOFFS*




















I think we got the better end of that


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Way to go Trevethan. Probably the only Touchdown you'll ever come close to scoring.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Every year is different though, that offense outside of Smith and Rice, you're in trouble.Someone on that offense besides them needs to step up going into the season.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Lol.You team lost it's soul when Urlacher retired, you team defense is in the same situation as us.Only problem is, outside of Forte and Marshall, you team is lacking another weapon.


:lmao Not even close. Urlacher was a non factor last year and one of the worst MLBs in 2012. The team still has Charles Tillman, Tim Jennings, Lance Briggs, Julius Peppers, Henry Melton, who are all pro bowlers.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao Dropped the fucking ball before he crossed the line. Would have been nice to have those extra points.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah their okay, but not the same as they once was, age gets to everyone.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

el oh el @ all these Ravens fans jumping out on the defensive already. Your team sucks. It's ok.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

2012 is over pryme tyme. This is a new season, brah.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pryme Tyme you're embarrassing other Raven fans man. You're Homerism (that a word?) is off the charts.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lol pryme tyme body bagging these haters

omg a week 1 road regular season game, the PLAYOFF IMPLICATIONS :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It is just one game though. Sometimes you just get your ass kicked in this game. Still not sure what the Ravens are since Rice had like 10 carries and a few receptions.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hey pryme tyme why isn't Flacco's swag on a 100 thousand million tonight?

Yo anytime someone says something about the Pats I'm posting pictures of Brady with the SB trophy.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Broncos vs Giants Week 2 wow what a match-up there.Hoping the Broncos help make the Giants go 0-2.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anytime somebody says something bad about the Lions I'm gonna put up a picture of their title win in 1957.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No one can ever talk shit about the Eagles now


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> It is just one game though. Sometimes you just get your ass kicked in this game. Still not sure what the Ravens are since *Rice had like 10 carries and a few receptions.*


THIS bugs the hell out of me. Why is Caldwell acting like Cam Cameron? Our best offensive weapon is Rice and you give him 12 carries? The team doesn't have weapons to allow Flacco to air it out 50 times. You keep the offense balance, no matter what the score says.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

54 passes in the game for Flacco way too much!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> No one can ever talk shit about the Eagles now


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seriously.. it's week 1


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> *I'm a redskins fan* how am i homer for the Ravens? Listen I came in here and the FIRST thing I noticed was the anti-Ravens bias, it's glaring. I'm on a football forum of all sorts of fans and you guys seem very salty over here in comparison. I'm from the area so someone's gotta stand up for them when you guys are all just being whiny haters. Reminds me of when the Heat just won the Title, nothing but crying and pandering about why they'll fail the next year.. Like I said I'll stick to wrestling on here, you guys don't need me challenging your absurd football related claims. United by a common enemy it looks like, carry on.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/15081018-post417.html

:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lol Comparing winning the SB years ago to winning it months ago. Keep swinging.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

pryme tyme is a bandwagon Ravens fan. He stays losing for eternity just for that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> :lol Comparing winning the SB years ago to winning it months ago. Keep swinging.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

We are the CURRENT champions, until someone TAKES it from us by eliminating us from the PLAYOFFS. Difficult concept to grasp I know.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Eagles pic was funny as hell.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

People are worrying about dumb shit about their team, I'm just hoping my team can win more than 4 games this year lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> We are the CURRENT champions, until someone TAKES it from us by eliminating us from the PLAYOFFS. Difficult concept to grasp I know.


Why are you saying we?

You're a Redskins fan. You guys were out in the wild card, there was no championship.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


>


Are you brain damaged? Read the post you quoted.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Decker dropping passes everywhere tonight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The fuck? Decker mediocre tonight.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Why are you saying we?
> 
> You're a Redskins fan. You guys were out in the wild card, there was no championship.


:clap


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> Are you brain damaged? Read the post you quoted.


Gotta reply to all posts with SB pictures man.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well turn out the lights..the party's...over.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yall got a post I made months ago quoted and ready to go like Nancy Drew yet failed to read my post directly after. obvious trolls are obvious



pryme tyme said:


> btw I am also a Redskins fan because I have personal ties to the team. Usually I'm not a fan of any team not from Baltimore but my father is a HS Coach in the Baltimore/DC area and we're good family friends with an unnamed former Redskins coach/player who is still involved with the franchise operations. I've been to more Redskins games in the last couple years then Ravens games in my life and he's hooked me and my family up with pre-game on field passes to mess around and meet some players before the game. I'm born and raised in Baltimore and I've been a Ravens fan my whole life but I have an undeniable allegiance to the Redskins in the NFC and I do consider myself a skins fan considering I follow them closely, go to a lot of the games, and have gotten to meet London Fletcher/Ryan Kerrigan/Chris Horton among some other current players before various games.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit at Manning with 7 TD passes.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










We don't have a championship of any kind yet.

But when my 2025 Jacksonville Jaguars of London win it all... I will quote this post and bump this thread. I will conjure my prediction magic... and you will love me for it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I swear it just showed Booker T on the Ravens bench.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

7 TD for Manning, sounds like Manning is against the Ravens in Madden on rookie lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So it's settled then, pryme tyme is the NFL threads Canadian?


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Peyton showing why he's the greatest regular season QB of all time.

Lets see if this keeps up in the post season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 1 Ravens v Broncos TONIGHT*



CamillePunk said:


> :lol Comparing winning the SB years ago to winning it months ago. Keep swinging.


Wasn't even called the super bowl yet when they won that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

what a valid point humbled moron


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Okay this is obviously revenge. They are running up the score when they could run the time out.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Quote this. It's a long season. Done feeding the trolls for tonight


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Okay this is obviously revenge. They are running up the score when they could run the time out.


This is the most significant win in Broncos history this millennium. :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Why the bloody hell is Welker taking punt returns, he could get injured.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who here has Peyton Manning on there fantasy team?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Yall got a post I made months ago quoted and ready to go like Nancy Drew yet failed to read my post directly after. obvious trolls are obvious


When you first started posting regularly in this thread you said that you weren't a Ravens fan/homer, you just defended them against the "salty haters" and that you were really a Redskins fan. But whatever breh.


At the end of the day, The Ravens got straight up clowned and embarrassed tonight. Peyton made their defense look like a fucking joke. And this game doesn't change my opinion at all because I still have them as a fringe playoff team. What they did last season is irrelevant as they have a completely different team.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

2013-14 Baltimore Ravens = 1998 Florida Marlins


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol, I don't think most people can name a player from that 98 Marlins team.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



#Mark said:


> Who here has Peyton Manning on there fantasy team?


I have him in my pay league. Currently winning the game 53-9 (Peyton vs Broncos D)


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

RIP to the Ravens.

This is the best thing to happen since Ben's last Super Bowl win. It's okay Punk you still have the Cowboys. I hear that team is better at pretending to have a defense than Cravens. 

Titans are going down and I can't wait. 

GO Patriots. I've inherited the curse. I guess I need to change to a Bengals avatar tomorrow to curse them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They should have let Peyton go for a 8th TD


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Don't worry :romo gonna get 8 TDs guys on SNF.

So did Peyton really stare into the camera there after the post game interview? Did that happen?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOLRAVENS


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Don't worry :romo gonna get *8 INTSs* guys on SNF.
> 
> So did Peyton really stare into the camera there after the post game interview? Did that happen?


fixed


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wonder if I watch Sound FX would I hear Cravens praying for the lights to go out so they could mount a comeback. 

Is anyone else hyped for the Jets?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Don't worry Ravens' fans. At least your team has some swag left.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



el dandy said:


> fixed mechanics*


Yep, he fixed his mechanics. 8 TDs incoming. 6K yards on the year. Eh, maybe 7K.

:romo:romo:romo


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



IMPULSE said:


> I wonder if I watch Sound FX would I hear Cravens praying for the lights to go out so they could mount a comeback.
> 
> Is anyone else hyped for the Jets?


I wouldn't say I'm hyped for the Jets more so Revis vs. The Jets. Rex Ryan still coaches a good defense, so I'm interested in Doug Martin vs the New York D.

I'm more hyped for Chicago vs. Cincy of course for nonbiased reasons. :side:


Also, that had to hurt. I feel bad for Jacoby Jones:


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Denvers defense won't be too great, but Denver can outscore anyone. That offense is looking unstoppable.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Speaking of Denver's offense, Julius Thomas only played one year of college football, in the Big Sky Conference for Portland State. You give Lebron a year of preparation, I think he would do well in the league.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fucking idiot








Might sound harsh but i were coach this dude would be sitting some games. How stupid can you be.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It is ironic because Trindon Holliday did it as well last year. I want to say it was against the Ravens as well in the regular season, but it could have been against like the Panthers or something.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lulz @ the wiki


Ok, I THINK the Ravens just lost by the largest margin of any defending SB Champion in the 1st game.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> Ray Lewis is rolling around praying right now in his living room.


No he's calling it a conspiracy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think Peyton really likes Welker & I think Peyton is very healthy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Flacco's got this. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

manning went in dry. fist player since 65 to throw 7 tds.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm hyped for the Jets more so Revis vs. The Jets. Rex Ryan still coaches a good defense, so I'm interested in Doug Martin vs the New York D.
> 
> I'm more hyped for Chicago vs. Cincy of course for nonbiased reasons. :side:
> 
> ...


oh god lmfao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This seems like as good a time as any....

*STEELER FANS ASSEMBLE*

to lol @ the Ravens


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao Peyton only had one less passing td than the Cheifs had all of last year.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Manning bringing back Tecmo Super Bowl swag last night with his 7 TDs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bills will be missing Gilmore and likely Byrd as well. Sounds like Tom Brady could have a field day Sunday. I'm predicting that Amendola will have more catches than Welker as Bill and Tom's way of saying they are better off without Wes and Brady will try to throw for 7 YDs, two to Sudsy, two to Amendola, two to Thompkins, and one to Vereen. 

:brady


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Peyton Manning - 46.28 points (Projected 19.72)
Demaryius Thomas - 28.10 points (Projected 11.40)
Matt Prater - 7.00 points (Projected 8.40)

My fantasy team is winning 81.38 to 3.20 - I'm feeling good about this year.

I'll tell you what though I almost switched Peyton for Matty Ice because I've always thought of the Ravens as having the best defense if not one of the best, but with the loss of Ray I figured I'd give it a shot. Definitely the right choice.

But anyways, where my DETROIT LIONS fans at?!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Are the lions going to go with the "throw to megatron every play" offense?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Depends. Two checkdowns to Bush, then a deep heave to Calvin seems to be the recipe.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't know honestly, I kind of wanted to see what Mikel LeShoure could've done rather than Reggie. Broyles is up and coming on the receiving end so I guess we'll have to see. I'm thinking it'll be a good year for us, but not as good as 2011. I say we barely miss the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah, dude. Reggie was literally built for this offense; he's a perfect fit in Detroit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










Ladies, Gentlemen, & whatever Steeler fans are,


I am disturbed. I am deeply distraught at the depths the National Football League has sunk to based on what was globally televised last night. I mean, I know they love ratings and being edgy but to televise a molestation during prime time is going a bit too far. I’m contacting my local Congressmen and I urge you to do the same. What Peyton Manning and Broncos did to the Baltimore Ravens clearly could not have been legal and caused season long trauma to millions. Let your voices be heard before you too, are violated.

Seriously though, last night was physically painful, not made any easier by the flood of text messages and emails from friends, family, and fuckers I was receiving throughout the 2nd half. I’m keeping it in perspective, it’s just the 1st game of the season and I said they’d back into the playoffs but the ass they’re using to back in now needs a Band Aid.


I’m not saying, I’m just saying.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Schwartz said in a recent interview that he doesn't get off from porn, but rather Jahvid Best highlights. I think it's safe to say Bush will be a big part of Schwartz's day and nights. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gonna start watching American Football this year. :mark:

Which team is in need of a new supporter and my love? (no shit teams plz :jose or ones that could result in me being labelled a bandwagoner).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I fell asleep during halftime of last night's game. :mcgee1


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Donnacha said:


> Gonna start watching American Football this year. :mark:
> 
> Which team is in need of a new supporter and my love? (no shit teams plz :jose or ones that could result in me being labelled a bandwagoner).


The Jaguars. :side:

Middle of the road, could be good, likely won't be called a bandwagoner team, try Tampa Bay, Cincinnati, Carolina, St. Louis, or Kansas City. Or Chicago :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cinci clearly much better than those teams, IMO.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cincy is the only one of the list that made the playoffs the last two years, so yeah, I agree. Winners are fun though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Donnacha said:


> Gonna start watching American Football this year. :mark:
> 
> Which team is in need of a new supporter and my love? (no shit teams plz :jose or ones that could result in me being labelled a bandwagoner).


Always could use more 49ers fans, but you'll be labeled a bandwagoner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Cincy is the only one of the list that made the playoffs the last two years, so yeah, I agree. Winners are fun though.


Cinci is my SB pick. I love them this year. :jordan2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I like the Bengals, but whenever I think about them going deep I remember they are the Bengals.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Become a Redskins fan


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:ti ravens

eyton


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Donnacha said:


> Gonna start watching American Football this year. :mark:
> 
> Which team is in need of a new supporter and my love? (no shit teams plz :jose or ones that could result in me being labelled a bandwagoner).


Yes Dwayne :mark:

Bengals are a good shout since they're a solid team that are only improving. If you want someone that's not already a playoff team then the Rams might suit you. Or you could just become a Pats fan and join me and all the others on the dark side.

:brady


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> Ray Lewis is rolling around praying right now in his living room.


Nope, he was mad becuase God was in on a conspiracy against the Ravens.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> I like the Bengals, but whenever I think about them going deep I remember they are the Bengals.


Bengals are the Denver Nuggets of the NFL brother.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They have stars on both sides of the ball, brah. The Nuggets don't even have one.

*Edit:* JFC, my sig is the Panthers version of yours. lel


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> They have stars on both sides of the ball, brah. The Nuggets don't even have one.
> 
> *Edit:* JFC, my sig is the Panthers version of yours. lel


Two different sports man. Have to remember there's more stars to go around in the NFL than there is the NBA.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SEVEN TOUCHDOWNS GUYS

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You'll be eating shit when Cinci is in the Super Bowl, brah.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Marvin Lewis hasn't won a playoff game and his team is hyped to get into the Super Bowl. 

Meanwhile Aaron Hernandez pleads not guilty to all charges.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I want 7 free Pizzas from Papa Johns now, make it happen Peyton!

The guy on the morning radio here doing the sports asked the question "How many games until Christian Ponder throws 7 touchdown passes?" This is the guy who is the lead newscaster on the NBC affiliate. :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not sure Pryor is going to throw 7 TDs in the season. He probably have more rushing TDs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



McQueen said:


> I want 7 free Pizzas from Papa Johns now, make it happen Peyton!
> 
> The guy on the morning radio here doing the sports asked the question "How many games until Christian Ponder throws 7 touchdown passes?" This is the guy who is the lead newscaster on the NBC affiliate. :lmao


10 games


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

4 games into next season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

leslie frazier "christain run a split right option"
ponder "what is that?"
Frazier"just turn around and hand it to AP"


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

AP doesn't stand for Adrian Peterson it stands for All Plays.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Marvin Lewis hasn't won a playoff game and his team is hyped to get into the Super Bowl.
> 
> Meanwhile Aaron Hernandez pleads not guilty to all charges.


Im the only one in here hyping them, braaah. dey gon be gud


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ochocinco has been signed.

































By CBS Sports


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yes Dwayne :mark:
> 
> Bengals are a good shout since they're a solid team that are only improving. If you want someone that's not already a playoff team then the Rams might suit you. Or you could just become a Pats fan and join me and all the others on the dark side.
> 
> :brady


Fuck these Bengals jobbers. I don't want to be up in the middle of the night watching guys with fucking tiger stripes on their helmets play football, no matter how good they may be.

I'll just pick a name out of a hat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pick an NFC team. More likely to pick a team that is semi-good.


Leon Lett is still getting shit LOL. It's been like two decades.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pick the Dolphins. They're a middle of the pack team that's young and on the rise.

But I think if you want to become an NFL fan I think it'd be best for you to just watch some games and decide yourself which team you like the most.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just don't pick the Packers unless you want to associate yourself with scum.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Donnacha said:


> Fuck these Bengals jobbers. I don't want to be up in the middle of the night watching guys with fucking tiger stripes on their helmets play football, no matter how good they may be.
> 
> I'll just pick a name out of a hat.


plz don't pick MY Panthers.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pick the Kansas City Chiefs. You like the color red correct? Well there ya go.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'd advise you pick the Jets if you enjoy being suicidal. Most people don't I find. It's my nightmare. All mine.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Da Bears! What are y'all predictions for the season? 

NFC:

North: Packers
South: Falcons
East: Cowboys
West: 49ers
Wc: Saints
Wc: Bears

Afc: 

North: Bengals
South: Colts
West: Broncos
East: Patriots
Wc: Bengals
Wc: Texans

Superbowl: Falcons over Broncos


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Da Bears! What are y'all predictions for the season?
> 
> NFC:
> 
> ...


Bengals have done it! They won the North and a Wildcard spot! First ever team to do so!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> Bengals have done it! They won the North and a Wildcard spot! First ever team to do so!




:lmao my bad, I have the ravens as another wildcard team


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

full weekend of football?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I am FAR more excited for tomorrow than I am for Sunday. BIG SHIT POPPIN'


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

inb4 the U loses by 50.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Let's pray they lose by 50.

Let's go Gators!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah man, The U is back. If DUKE runs wild, I can definitely see Miami taking the game. It's not like Miami's irrelevant like they had been before last season, either. They're literally ranked 26th in the AP poll (24th in USA Today), just outside of the top 25.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Thread on Sunday better read CAT'S COWBOYS EUTHANIZING MANNING'S GIANTS


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is shaping up to be one of the best weekends ever. Besides work.

Saturday night = Notre Dame + going to a bar with friends after.
Sunday night = Fucking Colts + going to BW3s with friends for evening games + Madden league draft.

Football makes the world better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> Thread on Sunday better read CAT'S COWBOYS EUTHANIZING MANNING'S GIANTS



:romo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jacoby Jones has a sprained MCL. Oot 4-6 weeks. That's really bad considering how it happened.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Is the dude who caused it cut yet?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh lawd, if Carolina wins tomorrow, I'll die of happiness.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The U- 21 Florida- 16

inb4 Coach Will Muschamp benches Jeff Driskel for the Tim Tebow statue outside of the stadium for next week's game.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Alright New England fans, get ready for the Thriller from the Spiller, The EJ to CJ Connection ...

Or the Tom Brady show. 

:brady


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Farnham the Drunk said:


> Alright New England fans, get ready for the Thriller from the Spiller, The EJ to CJ Connection ...
> 
> Or the Tom Brady show.
> 
> :brady


Yeah I think Brady Show will have 8 touchdowns sorry bro


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not gonna go into the season with high expectation for my Cowboys. Maybe I won't be so disappointed if they don't make the playoff again this season


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Longhorns are already done and it's only week 2 for college ball.

SAVE US :romo


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If :romo and DEZ stay healthy Cowboys will dominate you heard it here first


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yea Texas was playing flag football against BYU's quarterback.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> If :romo and DEZ stay healthy Cowboys will dominate you heard it here first


:ti


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I hope Cam runs over and breaks the spirit of that mark ass All-Pro Stanford Graduate


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I cant wait til the hawks game.....Russell Wilson and Beastmode boutta tear that ass up! :favre4 Oh, cant forget that "All-Pro Stanford Graduate" being Cam Superman's Kryptonite :jesse


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fuck Richard Sherman.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Charles jersey will come on soon! So hyped :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hmm, Randy Moss, Chris Carter, or Alan Page today, 3 hall of famers, tough decision.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> If :romo and DEZ stay healthy Cowboys will dominate you heard it here first


:romo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

THE JETS

:mark:

GENO

:mark:

REVIS

enaldo


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> THE JETS
> 
> :mark:
> 
> ...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TEN games at 1 O'clock? Why, NFL? Jeeeeeezzzuz


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Think Peyton will break Brady's TD record? He's on pace for 112 :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hour 1/2 away from Gameday :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:mark: RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ted Ginn is going off today, fellas. You heard it here first.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I get Detroit/Minny, Seattle/Carolina, Tampa/Jets, Atlanta/Saints, Buffalo/Pats.

Near raging that I have to stream the Steelers.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I get Falcons/Saints, Titans/Steelers and Packers/Niners as my three games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Haven't checked. I assume I'll get Houston and NO.

Texans play Monday. No clue who CBS will be then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bruno Mars at the halftime show. Why....?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> TEN games at 1 O'clock? Why, NFL? Jeeeeeezzzuz


They figure everyone would want to watch Green Bay/San Fran. Almost all east coast teams are home this week. Only game they could maybe bump to 4:25 is the Bears or Detroit, they won't move NO/Atl to 4:25 since it's a equally as big game in theory. 

Some of you need to find a local bar with the NFL package and plan on moving in there a few hours a ay every Sunday.

Let's go Lynch and Jones-Drew - I need fantasy points.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay guys, let's have a little fun. Who gets the first Touchdown of kickoff Sunday? 

I'm going with my dude T.Y. Hilton.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> I get Falcons/Saints, *Titans/Steelers* and Packers/Niners as my three games.


Tell me how beautiful they look in HD


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Please Josh Freeman play well today and embarrass Geno Smith & the Jets.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's tough being a Panthers fan in South Jersey. Rarely televised here. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao

Titans safety the kick off.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

thank you titans. 2-0, steelers already going ham.

l2specialteams titans. this day should be great. i get to start off happy before i start bashing. watch the offense be awful.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wow Titans already messing up


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Somebody was a wittle scwaaaared.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The more things change, the more they stay the same...

*sigh*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Interception Greg Toler! Fuck yeah!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Way to let the one good Vikings player do something on the first play, guys.

Stack 9 in the box and make that POS Ponder throw.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

IM GOING TO FUCKING RAGE.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

RIP Steelers OLINE. Pouncey already down and I don't think Gilbert fell on him. Time for me to go mourn.

It's bad enough the Steelers are only good on third down.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> Way to let the one good Vikings player do something on the first play, guys.
> 
> Stack 9 in the box and make that POS Ponder throw.


It doesn't work against ALL DAY.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

MEGATRON!


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

I'm watching this Bengals/Bears game and I'm a Bengals fan, but so far Cutler looks like a different QB. Obviously early, but he's looking pretty good so far. Maybe the offensive charge will spark him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Redman getting in any early season little whoops.

Whoops.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

i hate redman so much. just cut him from the team in the middle of game, he's never seen a yard past the line of scrimmage, and he fumbles the ball in the redzone. 

running the ball isn't for him. he's like moses looking at the promise land, he can look but he can't touch. shut up announcers this isn't ben fault, it's redman's fault.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

DONNIE AVERY.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> MEGATRON!


ell oh ell


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fucking process rule is the biggest POS I've ever seen. He stretches out and breaks the plane yet it's still incomplete. jfc.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

JETS FUCKING DEFENSE

:mark:

Tampa look a fucking mess. This can't possibly last. :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Mo Wilkerson is no man.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

BRANDON FLOWERS PICK.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Good 90+ yard drive from the Bengals there. Deep pass to Green and 2 yd TD to Green. Dalton looked good that drive. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ALEX SMITH. JUNIOR HEMMINGWAY


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Are the Lions that stupid/dirty?

They keep on shooting themselves in the foot. I thought they would learn their lesson last season...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy christ the Lions gotta be out of bullets to shoot themselves with soon. So infuriating.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Andrew Luck = 8/8, 113 yards, 2TD.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

things i like about the steelers:
1. ben
2. brown
3. mclendon

things i hate:
everything else


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Lions just need to get out of their own way sometimes.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

JAMAAL CHARLES. THE ROUTE IS ON.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just what in the hell is Adrian Peterson?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Some of these games man :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

19 yard loss on a sack. Yup. Aaron Brook II may be dead on.

Every single time a WR gets hit accross the middle for us it's an injury. Every fucking time.

There are two awful teams. The amount of penalties and mistakes has been ridiculous.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Detroit Lions may be the funnest team to watch for all of the wrong reasons. Even though that mistake actually worked and got a touchdown.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GENO TO WINSLOW

:mark:

Smith's raw talent is insanely obvious. Just needs to cut down on those mental mistakes and he'll be fine. Not sure whether this playing time will help or hurt him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Just what in the hell is Adrian Peterson?


Adrian Peterson (noun): Badass mother fuck.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Christian Ponder is the worst starting QB in the league and Brent Musgrave might be the worst OC in the league.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL Ponder.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I cannot believe what I'm seeing from this Titans defense! Greg Williams hire paying dividends.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This was on my facebook feed:

_Let's Go Bears, Patriots, Texans & Falcons! _

I can't fucking stand people who have 90 favorite teams in each sport. This guy is like this in hockey as well. Probably basketball and baseball, too.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Is it Canadian?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Both the Steelers and Jaguars had two points at halftime. I don't remember ever seeing two teams with only a safety at the half before.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Obese Turtle said:


> I cannot believe what I'm seeing from this Titans defense! Greg Williams hire paying dividends.


more steeler's coaching incompetence.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Mangold injured.

lolseason


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Is it Canadian?


No, from Chicago.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> This was on my facebook feed:
> 
> _Let's Go Bears, Patriots, Texans & Falcons! _
> 
> I can't fucking stand people who have 90 favorite teams in each sport. This guy is like this in hockey as well. Probably basketball and baseball, too.


You sure they don't have a bet on?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit come on Buffalo! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> This was on my facebook feed:
> 
> _Let's Go Bears, Patriots, Texans & Falcons! _
> 
> I can't fucking stand people who have 90 favorite teams in each sport. This guy is like this in hockey as well. Probably basketball and baseball, too.


At least he put the Bears first.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Steve Smith verbally abusing Armond Smith. :lol


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Catch of the Year so far


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cutler you idiot. :no:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> Every single time a WR gets hit accross the middle for us it's an injury. Every fucking time.


And again. LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Colts are about to fuck me over in the survival challenge


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

3rd and 1 and we call a toss play to a WR.

Holy fuck.

LANKSTER with the damnest German suplex I've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TAMBA HALI.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm so glad I picked up Terrell Pryor in my FF league. Dude is going to be a points monster because of those rushing stats. Should have started him over Romo.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

this game is just sad


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Let's dance Stad! :dance


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> You sure they don't have a bet on?


He doesn't, I have asked him about his numerous favorite teams before and they are literally just his numerous 'favorite' teams. He doesn't bet. If he bet, that would be totally different. He just wants to be on a winning team bandwagon.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Damn, Titans putting in work.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










:lmao


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit what a great catch by Marshall for the TD. The way he stabalized the ball with his knee and recouped the ball was incredible.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Panthers D gonna save the game.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

pirates gonna score more today than the steelers


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Let's dance Stad! :dance


Yup. I'm loving this, lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seriously think Geno would win this game if we put him in the position to do so, which we don't look like doing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bills gonna hold on?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FUCKING INJURIES EVERYWHERE

Hill with a blatant catch called incomplete. Replacements wouldn't be at it.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Never mind. That's game.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Uh oh, Matty Ice putting together a game winning drive.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> Bills gonna hold on?


God I hope so, they can't rip my heart out again 

Fucking Stevie Johnson, with dem butterfingers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Adrian Peterson with 88 yards a third of the way into the 4th. He had 78 yards on his first carry. I guess Detroit learned their lesson.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

tomlin is truly a terrible game manager


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bears Win!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol. Maualuga fucked his team. Stupid ass.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fantastic drive from Geno, very smart decisions. Powell was unlucky not get the 1st down.

Defense normally crumbles in this situation. Not getting too excited yet.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOLSTEELERS


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Thanks to the NFL scheduling for putting the Texans game on the same night as Monday Night Raw and the Arsenio Hall Show.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

AFC North winless week 1.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Time to watch Brady comes from behind again.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wouldn't mind a first down right now. I'd take it.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I swear to God these Buffalo Bills, I mean they've been doing this to me for over 20+ years but still, I get suckered into the BS & they give me a heart attack by the end of these games.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fuck this.

Horrible feeling now.

Edit: Yup this is gonna be so cruel.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

CHIEFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ball game.

Knew it. So fucking horrible.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Steelers tied for first after week 1.

:hb


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Jets take 5 seconds after a play to call a timeout. They're the only team in the league to consistently pull this bush league shit. It's horrendous.

Need a miracle now. Threw away this game. Geno was excellent though. Especially in the second half.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Whelp FML, I knew I should of put that hit out on Brady.

Stevie Johnson needs to STFU though, yeah I love you dude & all your shit talking - but stop dropping balls on 3rd down you putz.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

OMG Jets have a chance


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lol Jets actually catch a break for once.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What....an.....idiot.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SEAHAWKS WIN! YESSSSSSSSSSSS! :mark: :mark: :mark: I will admit tho......Carolina has a DAMN STOUT D THIS YEAR! And Cam Didnt Look That Bad.....Big ups to you guys......


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GENO GENO GENO FUCKING GENO! GET THE FOLK IN YOU FOLKING GEM!

LOLBUCS WHAT A CIRCUS

JETS

GENO

JETS

:mark:

GOAT GAME


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Geno fucking Smith, bout to buy me a Geno Jersey now!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I hope Deangelo williams gets aids

that is all my thoughts for the day


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Amendola with some GOAT catches on that final drive, hard fought win for us though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> It doesn't work against ALL DAY.


It did after that first run :


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wonder if Greg Jennings is sending a voicemail to Aaron Rodgers right now about how much he misses having a competent QB.



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I hope Deangelo williams gets aids
> 
> that is all my thoughts for the day


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

With the way everyone talks about him you would think Kaepernik won the Super Bowl.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

GENO is taking names.

BRADY is up next. Homeboy's getting fucked.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I wonder if Greg Jennings is sending a voicemail to Aaron Rodgers right now about how much he misses having a competent QB.


After all the shit he talked about Green Bay the moment he left I hope he has an awful year. He deserves Ponder as his quarterback.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Green Bay is shit, he was simply spouting off factual information.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rams had a TD but damn I know that is going to sting in the 4th if the game is real tight at that point.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That last penalty was complete bullshit.

The NFL has become a joke, you can't even touch anyone without getting a penalty.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Irish Jet said:


> GENO is taking names.
> 
> BRADY is up next. Homeboy's getting fucked.


Josh Freeman isn't a very big name to take...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pouncey out for the season guys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao

Steelers 0-16



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> That last penalty was complete bullshit.
> 
> The NFL has become a joke, you can't even touch anyone without getting a penalty.


That penalty was all on David. It was a stupid fucking thing to do. Surely you realize this.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well Pittsburgh offense just worse.



> That penalty was all on David. It was a stupid fucking thing to do. Surely you realize this.


Because he gently pushed him out of bounds? give me a break.

The league might as well just become touch football.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Geno was already out of bounds, and David ran up and hit him. It was a stupid play, and that penalty was deserved.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WWF said:


> Ted Ginn is going off today, fellas. You heard it here first.


Good call.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm sad. Just when things start getting good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> Good call.


He had a catch. You jealous that you can't make predictions as good as me?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah, it was bullshit.

How you can you let a tedious bump dictate the outcome of the game.

Not to mention everytime Goldson hit someone is was a penalty because he hits hard :no:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A bump? He had no reason to do what he did. Smith was obviously going to run out. It's not like he was still heading up the field. He had nowhere to go but out and David shoved him for no reason at all.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That was a shove, there's no malice there

Now what Clay Matthews just did deserved the flag since he just mauled Kaeperknick while he was out of bounds.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

But he shoved him when he was already out of bounds. The ball's dead at that point, there's no difference between what Matthews did and what David did. Just because one hit looks worse than the other doesn't mean both hits shouldn't warrant the same result.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Nah, it was bullshit.
> 
> How you can you let a tedious bump dictate the outcome of the game.
> 
> Not to mention everytime Goldson hit someone is was a penalty because he hits hard :no:


He did hit hard. With his helmet. To Cumberland's helmet.

I hate how soft the NFL is getting but it's the way it's getting. The calls were legit and they're called all the time. At home you might get away with that last shove, but on the road you'll get called every single time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fuck you, Clay Matthews.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice to know the referees gave the 49ers that extra touchdown they shouldn't have had.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










:angle


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My fantasy team is up 140 to 60 and I still have two Packers playing. 

The Lions really fucked things up in the first ten minutes of the game, I'm honestly hoping they're much better than what they showed today but at least they got the win.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anquan Boldin isn't human.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I really need to start paying attention to trades and stuff, I've never really focused too much on them and now I'm lost with some players and where they play. Had no idea that Jerome Simpson and Greg Jennings played for the Vikes now.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm facing Peyton fucking Manning in 2 of my 3 fantasy leagues this week, so I'm just gonna accept the loss.

Doesn't help that I started Cam in the league I'm not facing Peyton in :side:

EDIT: DAT ANQUAN BOLDIN. The 49ers are gonna be lethal on offense if Crabtree comes back before the last 3 weeks or so and gets back into it.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



PGSucks said:


> I'm facing Peyton fucking Manning in 2 of my 3 fantasy leagues this week, so I'm just gonna accept the loss.
> 
> Doesn't help that I started Cam in the league I'm not facing Peyton in :side:
> 
> EDIT: DAT ANQUAN BOLDIN. The 49ers are gonna be lethal on offense if Crabtree comes back before the last 3 weeks or so and gets back into it.


Picked Peyton with my second pick and everyone laughed at me, looks like I didn't do too bad :yum:


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Larry Fitzgerald must be so happy he has a competent QB again!

2 TDs already.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Cobruh said:


> Picked Peyton with my second pick and everyone laughed at me, looks like I didn't do too bad :yum:


I don't see why picking QB's high is always scoffed at. Yeah, RB's are important, but my lack of a consistent QB KILLED me in my money league last year.

Carson Palmer's looking good too. Next Kurt Warner? :cena5


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



PGSucks said:


> I don't see why picking QB's high is always scoffed at. Yeah, RB's are important, but my lack of a consistent QB KILLED me in my money league last year.
> 
> Carson Palmer's looking good too. Next Kurt Warner? :cena5


My running back picks were mediocre to say the least and I'm destroying. Reggie Bush did really well, but he had a few TDs taken away because his knee was down and then they had Bell run 'em in after that since they were so close. Could've had a lot more points but oh well. Marshawn Lynch was quite a disappointment today with 5 points, but Reggie getting 25 makes up for it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wonder when the last time the Chiefs, Rams, Cardinals and Royals all won on the same day..


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

September/October have to be the best months of the year for all around sports fans. 

College Football and NFL start up. Baseball goes into the playoffs. Hockey and Basketball start up in October.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kaep is sooo good. Yes, I'm a UNR homer, but still 

EDIT: DAT ZUERLEIN


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rams get the W. Defense made great plays in the 4th.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Kaep is why the 49ers are winning the division. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

40 minutes until GO TIME.


FUCK MANNING


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I didn't say it in the thread yet, BEAR DOWN! :mark: Defense looked solid. Tillman and Jennings are great. Offense was a little slow, but the passing offense looked great.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NINERS! :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> I didn't say it in the thread yet, BEAR DOWN! :mark: Defense looked solid. Tillman and Jennings are great. Offense was a little slow, but the passing offense looked great.


Yeah, Cutler not getting sacked once and having time to throw most of the day was nice to see, a far cry from the previous years. Run game still needs some work though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Will Seattle have more "ritalin" suspensions this year than my Jags have TD passes?

We might not win a game.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wonder if the Ravens miss Boldin yet....


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Some good games today, Saints/Falcons and Niners and Packers.The night cap is about to start and really even though I think the Cowboys will win tonight against the Giants, I can see them winning as well, if the running game goes well for them tonight.You know Eli will do well via the passing game, but that running game is the difference how you keep the Cowboys offense off the field, and their defense tired as hell


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, Cutler not getting sacked once and having time to throw most of the day was nice to see, a far cry from the previous years. Run game still needs some work though.


I'd say it's more a credit to Cincy's great run defense, but next week will be a good test. Jeffery looked great and Martellus looked good too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Boldin is washed up guys :skip


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Carrie Underwood's better looking than Faith Hill IMO.

This game should be pretty good. Giants vs. Cowboys is usually entertaining :romo


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Did the Packers not address their weaknesses from last year? Drafting Lacy doesn't solve their running game if the OLine can't block.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants/Cowboys FIRST WAR STARTS NOW!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

First play of the game and Eli throws a INT, woah foreshadowing to come?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao ELI.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hoping the Giants and Cowboys beat the shit outta each other, and my birds get to beat on the skins tomorrow night.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cowboys have got this one, the Giants' losing streak CONTINUES.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

First play? FIRST FUCKING PLAY?!?!?! Come on Eli!!! 

Jesus H Tap Dancing Christ man! 

Also gotta say, I said it was a huge mistake for the Ravens to let Boldin go and that it was arguable he should have been the Super Bowl MVP over Flacco.....based on Week 1, I look right.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eli looks confused already lol.I've seen that face before.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Eli looks confused already lol.I've seen that face before.


Eli always looks confused. That's his standard face.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eli has always had a great offensive line, you can be the best QB you want, but without a line, your ass is eating some grass daily.TWO FUCKING TURNOVERS FOR THE GIANTS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is my exact reaction to the Giants' first two drives.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Man two drives for both teams with only 3 points to show for it, these teams might need to stop forcing things and settle down.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants are going full fucking potato


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can't even....GAH!!!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Football is a game of momentum and you don't take it from the other team quick..it's hard to get it back.Ooops third turnover for the Giants


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Peyton threw 7TDs.. Imma throw 7 INTs

:eli2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao

This is GOLD.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Now Romo throws a pick! Eli, the D just saved your ass.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

These two QB's are playing like rookies, who only have one arm lol.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

God must live in the Giants' asses. How can you give up three turnovers and end up tied at 3-3. That's ridiculous, and I'm saying this as a Giants' fan.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No. Terrance Williams saved Eli's ass. I don't give credit to the Giants D nor do I blame Romo for that INT. That was all on Williams. Dumbass mistake.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Let me get my controller to hit the restart button to start the game over lol.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Think I'm gonna choose the Giants as my team to root for.

This is like the third Giants game I've ever watched and they have all been nuts. :drake1


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Thank God that quarter is over with. The Giants got away with murder in that quarter. Three Turnovers? Really guys? THREE FUCKING TURNOVERS?!?!?!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Donnacha said:


> Think I'm gonna choose the Giants as my team to root for.
> 
> This is like the third Giants game I've ever watched and they have all been nuts. :drake1


They will make you go crazy with their inconsistency.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Why didn't I start Miles Austin today, he shall get plenty of points with the Giants wanting to keep Dez away from the ball.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

5 catches already for Miles Austin sighs..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Football is a game of momentum and you don't take it from the other team quick..it's hard to get it back.Ooops third turnover for the Giants


That's a big crock of shit hoho


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> That's a big crock of shit hoho


Is that so, explain yourself.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So how are the Giants going to turn the ball over on this drive?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Way too many fucking commercials during Football games.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs 28-2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Waiting to explain yourself PP??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Great drive Giants. Ugh.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Damn Miles Austin is putting in some work what 7 catches in the game?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Guar said:


> Chiefs 28-2


The Chiefs fans on this forum are rising. :dance


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Donnacha said:


> Think I'm gonna choose the Giants as my team to root for.
> 
> This is like the third Giants game I've ever watched and they have all been nuts. :drake1


Cowboys > Giants


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Romo complaining to the ref telling him he's faking a injury, he just might be lol.Oh shit that beautiful mamacita Catalanotto is here!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

10 down now, to quote Megatron, "Let the slaughter begin" 

Fucking Giants.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Witten wide open, you gotta to be kidding me lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Let's see what the Giants do now, down 10 points early.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOONG season for Big Blue.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SLEEPING GIANTS

Easy opening win for the mighty COWBOYS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

VICTOR FUCKING CRUZ!!! That's what we needed!!!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit it's almost halftime already! Cruz that hack of a dancer, but he's better than Fandango.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FUCKING HELL MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants still suck though. That was a lucky break in coverage. Nothing more.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cruuuuuuz! Having Hakeem Nicks and Victor Cruz as my starting Fantasy WR's is looking good right now


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hell of a half for Austin, hmmm.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was going to say Giants were super lucky with that play (drop pass, wide open, 10 d guys on the field), but the Cowboys would have been called for holding anyway.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh shit, Romo got blasted there.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Romo is DOWN!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

KYLE ORTON DA GOAT :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

OH MY GOD, MY HEART


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Funny, so many people talk shit about Romo, but when he's hurt everyone in Dallas is shitting their pants.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

His Wife is too damn calm, go down there and check on him.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Funny, so many people talk shit about Romo, but when he's hurt everyone in Dallas is shitting their pants.



You never want a player to get seriously hurt, and that hit looked nasty.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants are so fucking lucky. 3 turnovers, Cowboys dropped passes, an INT off of a bad route run, a lucky TD off of a weird broken coverage, a dropped pass on a play where the guy was wide open, Romo gets hurt, and Murray tripped on the big run there when he looked like he was going to break it. 

Again, I'm saying this as a Giants fan. They should be down like 24-3 at least.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> You never want a player to get seriously hurt, and that hit looked nasty.




Matt Casel in KC??


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> His Wife is too damn calm, go down there and check on him.


She's a fucking dumb bitch who doesn't know how to tend to her man like a real woman would.

Can't wait until they divorce.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Matt Casel in KC??


Well those fans were assholes. 

I'm a Giants fan and I'm worried about Romo. I never want to see a guy get seriously hurt. I mean this is their livelihood here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tony's okay, TEARS STREAMING, that was a close one.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fucking Wilson. Him and Eli are trying to out Turnover each other. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants are fucking awful.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah, Wilson, you warm that bench up motherfucker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Did Eli just go "phew" on that last completion?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I swear I'm watching a game from last year. Romo and his ribs. Wilson with the butterfingers. Eli with the two steps back, one forward.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TripleG said:


> Well those fans were assholes.
> 
> I'm a Giants fan and I'm worried about Romo. I never want to see a guy get seriously hurt. I mean this is their livelihood here.


I live a few hours from KC and go to a Chief game a year and their fans are major douche bags. Tailgating before is a blast but once the game starts they suck.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Well I'm up by 14 in fantasy and was worried about facing Wilson.... Not anymore! 1-0.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You the Cowboys are totally beating the Giants on most of these pass plays. They are just dropping them! This should be so much worse.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants, you didn't. Please dear God tell me you didn't....

Oh my fucking God you did. Fuck you Big Blue. Seriously. 

Coughlin, teach them all a lesson and just bench them all and play the practice squad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Now the score looks like what it should be. 

Seriously Giants, you are making the Jaguars look good. The fucking Jaguars! 

Worst Team of Week 1 goes to NYG. No question.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fuck Da'Rel Scott, fucking Terp bitch.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants "Nascar" package looking like the pace car :StephenA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Victor, you have no fucking right to do that fucking dance. You're still down 10 and your team looks like shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just one more quarter till this hell is over. Thank God.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Time is not the side of the Giants, they need to hurry their asses up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This game just got a hell of alot more interesting.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Here comes the Cowboys 4th quarter collapse.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How...the...FUCK are the Giants within a TD? 

Which team should be more ashamed here?! Still the Giants. They dug their own fucking grave in this one.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










Three TD's for Cruz good lord!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Victor Cruz and Hakeem Nicks CARRYING my main fantasy team right now. I'm facing Peyton in this league, so I'm pretty happy right now. I'm up by 10 as of now and he has DeMarco (who isn't lighting it up), so I think I can pull it off if Arian Foster doesn't score tomorrow night 

This is becoming a pretty good game though


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Back to back sacks!!! There we go!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

4th and 30 :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pierre Paul da hell was that dance after the sack lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm winning my fantasy game by 61 points as of now. Peyton and Cruz alone outscored my opponent's whole team.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










I just found this hilarious while watching the game today


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wow, killer mistake if the Cowboys can hold the ball and get a few more first downs this game is over.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Not a shot at anyone but thought this was funny.....


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Is that so, explain yourself.


This article is all I need to let it be known that momentum is nonexistent in sports:

http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-triangle/post/_/id/71970/nomentum-in-sports-part-2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It took to forever to come up with an answer, ha.Tell that to the Giants and plenty of Wild Card winners who had to put all their chips on the table and won the Super Bowl that way.Momentum is important in Sports.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fuck the Giants. They don't deserve this game at all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What happened to Dez? Flipped back to see him upset on the sideline.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who's writing this script to the game, NFC East games usually always come down to the wire.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If Eli doesn't go into Boss Mode and throw a TD to Nicks or Cruz, I'll be PISSED.

Lol at :romo BTW, just because

EDIT: Lol at Eli. No fantasy points for PGSucks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










It's going to happen...


----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TOUCHDOWN COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWBOYS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

And that's the game. I'd say bench Scott, but fuck. Who else is there?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. Giants RBs need to just fuck off.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:eli2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Good night..turn out the lights..the partyyyyy'sss over.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just for that, Eli now has to throw TWO touchdowns to Nicks or Cruz. :eli2 :eli2 :eli2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

After watching this game I feel like the NFC East is ours (the Redskins) to lose.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Man I can't wait for the Eagles/Redskins game tomorrow night.I won't even watch Wrestling unless the Skins take a 30 point lead, my mind 100 percent on the game, everything else goes by the way side.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Coughlin should bench ever single starter next week and start the practice squad for two reasons. A) They don't deserve to play and B) It can't get any worse because the Giants are the worst team in the league already. 

Oh goody! And we've got the Broncos next week! Hooray! We had almost as many turnovers as Peyton had TDs! Yay!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sources tell me that David Wilson was going to enter the game in the second half but he fumbled his helmet and lost it. :side:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I am this close to taking a train up to MetLife stadium and just waiting outside the Giants' locker room with a fucking tire iron and start swinging when they walk in. 

I can handle losing a close hard fought game. I can even handle being blown out. But nothing pisses me off more than giving the game away with a shit ton of turnovers. That is just sloppy fucking football and it enrages me. Good thing that type of thing pisses off Coughlin too, so I'm sure he's going to breath fire on them this week.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Sources tell me that David Wilson was going to enter the game in the second half but he fumbled his helmet and lost it. :side:


----------



## nitecrawla (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I kinda did want to see JJ cry, but at least he got started with the baby faces.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cruz and Witten with the big games on Sunday night bring me fantasy victory


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> Man I can't wait for the Eagles/Redskins game tomorrow night.I won't even watch Wrestling unless the Skins take a 30 point lead, my mind 100 percent on the game, everything else goes by the way side.


[email protected]!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:kaep


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just got back from Jacksonville, I really feel like our d could be legit this year. We were rushing gabbert all day. Offense still scares me but its just week 1 so I'm sure they will work out the kinks, oh and go chiefs!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WillMark4NewJack said:


> Just got back from Jacksonville, I really feel like our d could be legit this year. We were rushing gabbert all day. Offense still scares me but its just week 1 so I'm sure they will work out the kinks, oh and go chiefs!!


Well you were also playing the Jaguars.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Matt Casel in KC??


Holy shit learn the whole story I was there in arrowhead and besides a few drunk guys cheering most were cheering cause we finally got a first down after Baltimore was just manhandling us all day. Once we saw cases
Down most of the cheering stoppe.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> Well you were also playing the Jaguars.


Wins a win I could care less, past few seasons we could barely get any points against the bottom barrel defenses. So it was nice to see us cap off drives with a td, Romo thinks that hit was bad wait till Houston and Hali tear him apart


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just wanted to say hi to all the Giants fans.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So many Chiefs fans. Bring it on Cat.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think the Bucs are gonna start the season 0-3 we got the Saints on Sunday and then the Patriots in week 3 fpalm


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> I think the Bucs are gonna start the season 0-3 we got the Saints on Sunday and then the Patriots in week 3 fpalm


Did you see the Patriots on Sunday? That's a winnable game. Patriots will not be very good this year. Their record will give the illusion they are (division is weak) but they aren't in Denver's league. Ravens may still be better than them, despite losing like 47 starters or whatever they lost. 

On an unrelated note - LOL @ BALTIMORE for letting Boldin go. Fucking morons.

But seriously, the Bucs are in a LOT of trouble unless Josh Freeman gets better. Fast. (The OL wasn't stellar) They have too much talent down there to lose games like that. you just can NOT lose a game to the New York Jets in 2013 and pretend you're anticipating amounting to something this year. That is just unforgivable. 

On another unrelated note - E*lol*i Manning. 

:romo

As much as I hate Dallas, I hate the Giants more. Blasphemous talk for a Skins fan, but due to the division rivalry and whole "I'm from Boston, fuck everyone from New York" mentality for myself in particular, the Giants are worse. I was almost _rooting_ for Dallas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> Did you see the Patriots on Sunday? That's a winnable game. Patriots will not be very good this year. Their record will give the illusion they are (division is weak) but they aren't in Denver's league. Ravens may still be better than them, despite losing like 47 starters or whatever they lost.


What? For one the majority of the Pats-Bills games in the last 2-3 years or so have been close, including a Bills win. The Patriots play was fine in general. Most expected them to dominate the Bills but just because they didn't doesn't mean they played bad.

Their run defense was solid especially when you factor in they were going against one of the best running teams in the league. Their pass defense was fine aside from some lapses that allowed the Bills to score.

Offensively the only major flaw was Brady's lack of chemistry with the rookie receivers. Brady had an over 70% completion rate when throwing to the vet receivers like Amendola and Edelman but him and the rookies weren't on the same page at times. Which is something that can always be corrected. The RB play is nothing to worry about either, the Pats will still have one of the top rushing offenses in the league. Plus GRONK is coming back soon which will be HUGE for the offense. They really missed the TE's in the redzone.

Pats will be fine. The Broncos are better but I still have the Pats as the 2nd best team in the AFC.

And on a side note... Amendola & Edelman both looked great yesterday and if those two can stay healthy, which is a huge if, the Pats offense won't miss Welker at all.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Boldin, Crabtree, Manningham, and Davis will be the Niners receiving core come late November, league look out. That's a top 3 receiving core.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Can't wait to see our defensive line against the Patriots this week. Sheldon Richardson's an animal, he was busting through double blocking yesterday, looked like an all-pro in his first game. With he and Mo Wilk that line's going to be fun to watch this season. BRADY, WE COMIN FO YOU!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Amendola missed 35 snaps yesterday and caught 10 balls. Imagine what happens if he lasts 4 quarters.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Amendola's a ******


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Imagine someone who is never healthy to be healthy? What's the point Aid?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's just such a disappointment that a player with so much talent is let down by his body. 

Also, apparently the Giants are bringing in Brandon Jacobs for a tryout. :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> It's just such a disappointment that a player with so much talent is let down by his body.
> 
> Also, apparently the Giants are bringing in Brandon Jacobs for a tryout. :lol


Wilson is never going to see the field.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I heard the Giants are working out Jacobs and Willis McGahee, I expect one of those guys to get the start if they are signed.I like McGahee he has the speed and strength to help the Giants.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> It took to forever to come up with an answer, ha.Tell that to the Giants and plenty of Wild Card winners who had to put all their chips on the table and won the Super Bowl that way.Momentum is important in Sports.


How do you explain the Ravens winning the title then after losing 4 of their last 5 in the regular season? Surely they didn't have momentum going into the playoffs, yet they still won? What?

There's many more examples of this happening, but this was just the most recent one. Momentum is just a word used to try to help create a narrative. Nothing more.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> How do you explain the Ravens winning the title then after losing 4 of their last 5 in the regular season? Surely they didn't have momentum going into the playoffs, yet they still won? What?
> 
> There's many more examples of this happening, but this was just the most recent one. Momentum is just a word used to try to help create a narrative. Nothing more.


That might be so but look at what they did in the playoffs, you can't call that momentum when they defeated the Broncos and Patriots, games they were the underdog.Also you waited for me to post to quote mine, you stalking me lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



ho ho inc said:


> That might be so but look at what they did in the playoffs, you can't call that momentum when they defeated the Broncos and Patriots, games they were the underdog.Also you waited for me to post to quote mine, you stalking me lol.


But according to you since the Ravens weren't hot entering the postseason they shouldn't have had the momentum to win the Super Bowl, yet they still did. If momentum is so important, why can it so easily be lost and obtained like the Ravens did? Just because they were underdogs and won doesn't mean they had momentum. 

Basically, momentum doesn't exist on a play to play basis, let alone game to game basis. You're just trying to use momentum to put a story on an event when there doesn't need to be. I could keep doing this all day, but I really hope it shouldn't take you much more critical thinking to figure this out.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> Amendola missed 35 snaps yesterday and caught 10 balls. Imagine what happens if he lasts 4 quarters.


Coming from a Rams fan, Danny is a beast when he is healthy. The only problem that he isn't healthy all the time. The Patriots got a great player like Danny replacing Welker.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

the head ref of the 49ers/packers game got demoted for goofing up the 3rd down play.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Really damn, the NFL is not fucking around this year with messed up calls.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

well from what i heard thrye goofed twice. once with the administration of the penalites and giving a penalty to Joe Staley.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lel, so much random shit going on in New England. Looked like Ridley may have lost his job to Vereen, but Vereen broke some bones in his wrist, so welcome back Ridley...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ugh.

I hope BB just rolls with Ridley & Bolden. But the reality is, more LeGarrette Blount.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

By the end of tonight i will decide if i need to make my plans to attend Philly's Super Bowl parade or start figuring out how Clowney or Bridgewater will fit in next year :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Start watching South Car and Louisville games for sure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> By the end of tonight i will decide if i need to make my plans to attend Philly's Super Bowl parade or start figuring out how Clowney or Bridgewater will fit in next year :hmm:


Well i think the Jags got the bridgewater sweepstakes on lockdown.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jay Cutler is quietly building a legacy as the best QB in Bears history - which admittedly isn't saying much at all but for a franchise that has been traditionally very anemic offensively and ground-based, he (along with Trestman, Emery, & Co.) is starting to turn this team's identity around. 27-13 over the last three years, Bears franchise best QB rating at ~81, and he'll probably end up with all the other records for Bears QB. I think they should've given him a contract extension in the off-season because I think he's going to have a pretty good year and will command a much higher price tag to keep. Even if he had another mediocre year and the Bears wanted to go in a different direction at QB, who would you bring in to replace him?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's pretty sad, considering how bad Cutler is.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cutler isn't that bad, he just gets frustrated easily and starts making stupid calls. I'd probably put him right around the mid point of starting QB's in the league right now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cutler could be good under Trestman. Rich Gannon and Steve Young rave about the man.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> That's pretty sad, considering how bad Cutler is.


He's not bad at all. His stats are average but you have to look at his talent surrounding him and he was thrust into a situation where passing was secondary to the running game. The offensive line was traditionally built around run blocking and struggled with pass protection, the Bears have struggled for years to find any sort of offensive identity with a new coordinator almost every year since Cutler has been around, receiver wise his best option was Earl Bennett before they finally received a legitimate number 1 talent with Brandon Marshall. He makes a lot of plays that you don't see bad QBs make. He has a tendency to be overconfident and make some ill-advised throw, but he's a really good QB. I PREDICT HE WILL THROW 30 TDs THIS YEAR!! BOOK IT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's 2013, man. This is a passing league, and the only time he's surpassed the 4,000 yard mark was in 2008, when he had 4500 yards. I've ha it in my mind for years that he's a good QB, but when you look at the numbers, he's not. With so many goo QBs in the NFL right now, I can't see how he's anything more than an average to slightly below average QB. He's just not that good.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Slightly below average and just not that good sounds like an apt way to describe the Panthers organization. 

Maybe you guys can hit the .500 mark this year.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> It's 2013, man. This is a passing league, and the only time he's surpassed the 4,000 yard mark was in 2008, when he had 4500 yards. I've ha it in my mind for years that he's a good QB, but when you look at the numbers, he's not. With so many goo QBs in the NFL right now, I can't see how he's anything more than an average to slightly below average QB. He's just not that good.


You need to watch the game, the numbers don't mean as much when you consider the system. Who has he had to throw to in Chicago? Football is all about the system more than it is the talent. That's why a guy like Matt Cassell can step in for Tom Brady and put up quality numbers then drop-off at KC. Tom Brady wouldn't have fared much better in the Bears offensive system. Cutler has a great arm, is deceptively mobile and can make big rushing plays when a play breaks down. Now that the offense is creating a system for the talent that is featured rather than vice versa, Cutler is poised to do well. Look at the game yesterday. Cutler immediately has more confidence in his WRs other than Marshall. Alshon Jeffrey, Forte, and Martellus Bennett were being targeted more frequently than Marshall alone. And Tresman has put in a system where Cutler doesn't need to hold on to the ball for long in a lot of situations. I don't know how someone watches the Bengals game yesterday and see Cutler lead a 4th quarter comeback and say "that guy is below average."

Even if you're looking at the numbers alone, I don't see how you can say he is below average. He hasn't thrown it nearly as much as he did in his time in Denver either so that's a little misleading.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



McQueen said:


> Slightly below average and just not that good sounds like an apt way to describe the Panthers organization.
> 
> Maybe you guys can hit the .500 mark this year.


Okay? 

You don't honestly believe Cutler is a great Quarterback.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think the guy has had to struggle with a lot of shit in his time as QB in Chicago and gets unneccessary flack for it. constantly switching OC's, poor Offensive lines, poor receiver options the first few years with the team. Granted Cutler does make a lot of fuck up plays because you can tell the guy is super competitive and he doesn't seem the type to mentally settle himself down when things aren't going his way, but the guy does have talent and is tough as a motherfucker. Like I said I rate about half the leagues starting QB's over him, but I neither think he is a bad or great player.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Okay?
> 
> You don't honestly believe Cutler is a great Quarterback.



Bring something new to the conversation other than being condescending. Don't be asshole who treats his sports opinion as gospel and everyone elses as uninformed or bullshit. Everyone is entitled to what they want to believe but you don't have to be a douche about it. If you think Cutler sucks it's whatever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

We posted at the same time, which is why I didn't address your post immediately. Also, if he's taking a shot at my team for no reason, then why wouldn't I take a shot at him? 



Western Illinois said:


> You need to watch the game, the numbers don't mean as much when you consider the system. Who has he had to throw to in Chicago? Football is all about the system more than it is the talent. That's why a guy like Matt Cassell can step in for Tom Brady and put up quality numbers then drop-off at KC. Tom Brady wouldn't have fared much better in the Bears offensive system. Cutler has a great arm, is deceptively mobile and can make big rushing plays when a play breaks down. Now that the offense is creating a system for the talent that is featured rather than vice versa, Cutler is poised to do well. Look at the game yesterday. Cutler immediately has more confidence in his WRs other than Marshall. Alshon Jeffrey, Forte, and Martellus Bennett were being targeted more frequently than Marshall alone. And Tresman has put in a system where Cutler doesn't need to hold on to the ball for long in a lot of situations. I don't know how someone watches the Bengals game yesterday and see Cutler lead a 4th quarter comeback and say "that guy is below average."


You say "Football all about the system more than it is the talent," yet you're sitting here saying that he's never had anybody to throw to, and now he has the talent. Saying Tom Brady wouldn't have fared much better is an asinine statement. Last season, the New England Patriots were 7th in the NFL in rushing yards per game, 2nd in rushing attempts per game, and first in Red Zone rushing attempts. The Patriots ran the ball MORE than the Bears did, so your argument about Brady not succeeding in a system like Chicago's is inept. Great quarterbacks make the players around them better, which is why Manning had such success with Austin Collie/Dallas Clark/Pierre Garcon/etc. If Cutler was great, he'd have done the same with many of his receivers. Shit, even Andrew Luck last season only had Reggie Wayne. He made T.Y. Hilton, just like Manning made Pierre Garcon. Russel Wilson has Golden Tate, Sidney Rice, and Doug Baldwin to throw to, and he's still fantastic. You can't continuously say that the reason he's underperformed was because there wasn't great talent around him, while many other QBs are thriving with average to mediocre talent around them. 

Also, I'm going to go off of ~a decade of production over one week. :kobe


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> We posted at the same time, which is why I didn't address your post immediately. Also, if he's taking a shot at my team for no reason, then why wouldn't I take a shot at him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a circular argument because places like New England and Indy have had great offensive systems put in place. Which is why mediocre talent and WRs that you listed did well. Not just QB alone. System is more important than talent but doesn't mean talent is irrelevant. Also, you have to consider the offensive line,TE, etc. and other positions not including WR as well which has not done Cutler any favors. Big part of why Manning is succeeding in Denver is because they build the offense around him. The Bears are slowly doing that with Cutler by introducing a new coaching staff and getting players that fit the strengths of the players which builds a quality system. I believe Brady would fare WORSE than Cutler in the Bears system the past few years because he doesn't have the arm strength or mobility of Cutler to supercede the deficiency's of the O-Line and lack of organization in the offensive schema. But every QB is different so I think that saying what this QB would do with this team is really irrelevant actually.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cutler is decent, he is by no means an amazing QB but like mentioned he's somewhere in the middle. I agree too that he didn't have the best team around him in Chicago when he got there and people tend to underrate him because of it.

I was pissed when we traded him but because of the GOAT John Elway and a little luck (No not ANDREW but TEBOW) we turned things around and have a better team now because of it.

Josh McDaniels was an idiot of a head coach but he did setup the pieces to acquire Manning by trading Cutler and drafting Tebow.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Western Illinois said:


> This is a circular argument because places like New England and Indy have had great offensive systems put in place. Which is why mediocre talent and WRs that you listed did well. Not just QB alone. System is more important than talent but doesn't mean talent is irrelevant. Also, you have to consider the offensive line,TE, etc. and other positions not including WR as well which has not done Cutler any favors. Big part of why Manning is succeeding in Denver is because they build the offense around him. The Bears are slowly doing that with Cutler by introducing a new coaching staff and getting players that fit the strengths of the players which builds a quality system. I believe Brady would fare WORSE than Cutler in the Bears system the past few years because he doesn't have the arm strength or mobility of Cutler to supercede the deficiency's of the O-Line and lack of organization in the offensive schema. But every QB is different so I think that saying what this QB would do with this team is really irrelevant actually.


Okay, and I think this debate is irrelevant. You can think that (arguably) the best QB in the NFL would struggle in Chicago if you want, that's fine. I disagree wholeheartedly, I'm in the middle of watching Breaking Bad, and I pretty much done here. Have a good day. :kobe7


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tom Brady is gonna be good anywhere though, he's Tom Brady dude.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Okay, and I think this debate is irrelevant. You can think that (arguably) the best QB in the NFL would struggle in Chicago if you want, that's fine. I disagree wholeheartedly, I'm in the middle of watching Breaking Bad, and I pretty much done here. Have a good day. :kobe7


It's a good episode - ENJOY!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

JUST NOTICED THIS:



Western Illinois said:


> But every QB is different so I think that saying what this QB would do with this team is really irrelevant actually.


Then WHY the fuck did you bring up the point initially that Brady wouldn't succeed in Chicago? :drake1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cutler is a "middle of the pack" starting quarterback. Sure he hasn't the best supporting cast around him but like WWF said, a lot of good to great QB's don't have or at one point didn't have good supporting casts and still perform better than Cutler does.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

crazy start to the football season so far. what i take away from it:

1. the broncos and 49ers look like the best teams
2. pryor will do fine as oaklands qb
3. the bears and lions will both contend with gb for the north
4. even with 6 TO, dallas still almost lost, proving they dont have a playoff team despite what other think
5. giants defense was actually very good yesterday despite being on the field all nite.
6. if the giants find a decent rb(mcgahee, jacobs) their offense will be top 5
7. the saints are back
8. chiefs, rams, miami all have playoff potential.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So there was only one running back to rush for 100+ yards yesterday. Shane Vereen. There were only two players total to rush for over 100 yards, Vereen and Terrelle Pryor.

Surely this has to be a record?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cutler is the one of the best QBs in Chicago Bears history though. That's how bad QBs have been for them historically. When SID LUCKMAN is your all time greatest, it means you've had hilarious bad luck getting a good QB. This isn't because Luckman was bad, it's because he played DECADES ago, like around WWII lol.


@Noto: Offense seemed to be bad in general.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Where does Romo rank in Cowboys history MrMr

And SLASH was the GOAT QB not named Rex :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

@MrMister: Yeah I know but only one running back rushing for 100 yards in a week has to be a record. I really can't recall another occasion of this. At least not in recent years.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Western Illinois said:


> I believe Brady would fare WORSE than Cutler in the Bears system the past few years because he doesn't have the arm strength or mobility of Cutler to supercede the deficiency's of the O-Line and lack of organization in the offensive schema.


hand over the crack pipe. i'd say there isn't much of a difference in the arm strength between both, if any. tom just prefers playing it safe with his slot receiver/tight end weapons. rarely will he go long unless he's trying to pull off a comeback down the stretch, or he has a deep field threat like randy moss on his team.

now, if we're strictly talking accuracy, cutler doesn't even come close to brady in that department, so it's beyond foolish of you to say he would be more likely to thrive in that situation.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

thread title about the Cowboys? :kobe

Let's talk about who will stop C-Kaep this season.

No one.

SUPER BOWL, I SEE YOU.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Agreed Noto. If it's not a record, it's gotta be close.



McQueen said:


> Where does Romo rank in Cowboys history MrMr
> 
> And SLASH was the GOAT QB not named Rex :side:


1. Staubach
2. Aikman
3. :romo



Niners to choke again the playoffs/SB. No Montana or Rice, no SBs.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

3rd really.... C'MON MAN

Your Garrett sig is fucking creepy by the way.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

is someone's username really Western Illinois? Dat boss.

zomg. went to see if the 49ers play Dallas this season. We don't. wanted to do a sig bet with MrMR. Dallas needs to win the division soon, while the 49ers are in their peak. 

Just saw it's Seattle week 2, tho. YES!!! :yes :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wasn't a choke. Just run into an #ELITEASFUCK QB.

Shit happens. :jose


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Agreed Noto. If it's not a record, it's gotta be close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Garrett sig. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Mikey Damage said:


> Wasn't a choke. Just run into an #ELITEASFUCK QB.
> 
> Shit happens. :jose


I know just talking shit. <3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's still too soon.

Never know when you're going to see your team in another Super Bowl.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

HTTR :mark:


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*The Sports Lounge 31 September 9th, 2013*

https://archive.org/details/TheSportsLounge31September9th2013_926

0:00-27:15 Marcus Traxler and Travis Kriens look back at week 1 of the NFL season, the terrible Vikings/Lions game and the excitement of Jacksonville at Oakland next week.

27:15-42:45 Marcus talks about the 35-28 SDSU win at North Dakota.

42:45-1:16.27 Charlie Hildebrand joins Travis to talk week 2 of the college football season, Florida, Texaa and USC struggle, is LSU under the radar, will Michigan and Nebraska both be undefeated when they meet on Nov.9 and the big Alabama/Texas A&M matchup.

Subscribe to The Sports Lounge on ITunes at https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/sports-lounge/id660074935

Like The Sports Lounge of Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Sports-Lounge/244122018979960?fref=ts

Follow The Sports Lounge at https://twitter.com/TSLSportsLounge

Read the blog at http://sportsloungeblog.tumblr.com/

Watch past shows at https://www.youtube.com/user/tlk23/videos

Listen to past shows at https://archive.org/search.php?query=subject:"KSDJ" and
https://archive.org/search.php?query=creator:"Travis+Kriens"


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fucking Chip Kelly.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That looked slightly forward, IMHMFO.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit that opening drive was crazy.

That absolutely was not a backwards pass. Philly just got screwed.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's bullshit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wow Eagles....that was bad. 

When I played Football in High School, I was a 2nd string POS player that made no impact on our success as a team. It was drilled into my fucking skull that if the ball is on the ground YOU JUMP ON THE FUCKING BALL! Never assume that the play is dead. We had entire drills to prepare us for situations just like that one. The coaches used to throw balls on the ground while we were running sprints, expecting us to dive on them and if it landed near you and you didn't make a dive for it, you'd have to run even more sprints as punishment. 

My question is how on Earth do Pro Football players not have that same thing drilled into their fucking skulls? To me, that is just basic Football 101. And yet I see that happen a lot with laterals at the pro level.

Now we can debate whether or not that pass was actually going backwards, but the Eagles should have known to go for the ball anyway.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If this is a sign of things to come its going to be a long season for us Eagles fans

OWAIT it's always a long season


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This offense is killing us man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

redskins defense sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

And now the Eagles make a stupid challenge....lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That was an awful challenge.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That last angle it showed actually did look backward, at the time I was sure it was forwards.

Other than that the Eagles have looked exactly like fucking Oregon, ton of plays, tons of yards, quickly. It really is the ideal offense for Kelly to be coaching. If Vick stays healthy they'll be tough to stop.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol nice start for the Skins


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think the Skins & Eagles are trying to "out wild" the Giants/Cowboys game from last night. Jesus.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

IN B4 VICK GETS INJURED.

EDIT- alfred morris doing his david wilson impersonation lol


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think imma hop on the Eagles bandwagon as my East team, this is too fun to watch.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This has been extremely entertaining. Wow at that Philly offense.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Redskins didn't luck out on that TD, this could easily be 17-0. Never liked the Eagles, but their offense already looks fun.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

"It's going to be fast." :vick

Dude wasn't shittin.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dat statline.

Philly 19 plays for 146 yards.

Skins 1 for 3 and a fumble.

:lmao


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

calm down.

philly was facing a tired d to this point and vick has missed at least 3 open receivers. very inaccurate.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wow...so now the Skins are trying to out turnover the Giants.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This shit feels like a bad dream.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



alex0816 said:


> calm down.
> 
> *philly was facing a tired d to this point* and vick has missed at least 3 open receivers. very inaccurate.


The fact that this is being said in the first quarter of the first game is crazy all by itself.

Now the offense is headed on the field again!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Santana Moss in triple coverage, what an absolutely awful decision.

That freak play doesn't happen and this already would have the makings of a blowout. The Skins look awful.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



#Mark said:


> This shit feels like a bad dream.


There is still a good amount of time in the 1st. I'm sure they can make some adjustments on defense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Skins D looked better there. 

Now if their O could stop turning it over, they'd be set. They aren't the Giants, so I expect them to fix that, ha ha.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*I'm going to say the same thing I say every season, Peyton Manning is going to the SuperBowl.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wow Skins...wow. 

OK, who is worse, the Giants or the Skins?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fumble, pick, safety.

lolSkins.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TripleG said:


> Wow Skins...wow.
> 
> OK, who is worse, the Giants or the Skins?


So far it's about the same but it all depends on how they respond.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Looks like i'm flipping over to RAW. This is unbelievable, our two best offensive players are playing like they've never even touched a football before.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL

as a giants fan who watched david wilson cost us at least 2 scores yesterday, gotta say, better to have him then alfred morris right now lol.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TripleG said:


> Wow Skins...wow.
> 
> OK, who is worse, the Giants or the Skins?


The Steelers. Although Washington looks pretty close


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Vick was lucky that throw didn't turn to disaster.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

so RG3 can't throw anymore...at all.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If not for the backwards pass that wasn't, this would be a blowout. The Eagles offense looks incredible and RGIII looks like he forgot how to play football.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

marking out for FALCON MODE VICK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This game is hilarious. More shitty plays from Robert Gimmick the 3rd please.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

"RG3 is better than Luck"...:ti


Hopefully I never have to hear that again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

eagles giving the redskins a beatdown.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eagles teabagging the Skins hard.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

And I thought the steelers looked awful .....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think Tirico said the Eagles ran as many plays as the 98 VIKINGS in the 1st half of the 1st game. Impressive since that was one of the best offenses the NFL has ever seen.

MANIAC OFFENSE

I hate to say this, but Philly looks awesome so far.

Oh yeah it should be 33-0 if not for that flukey lateral return for a TD. Eagles would've scored a TD there.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Looks like we're finishing in the basement this year. Bottom of the NFC east it is.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

being a giants fan, i love seeing rg3 play like shit. now maybe people can shut up about his overratted ass.

but the eagles man, shit. they are playing tired defense all nite, but still. 

vick will get hurt eventually tho and that will hurt the up tempo offense they'll want to run.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just wow.

Let's see the Eagles against a real defense. Not saying I'm not impressed. I am. I just want to see if a good defense can stop this.

SHADY > ALL DAY


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

RGGOAT gonna make the comeback. :troll


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

can't even make field goals lol


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

For the love of God MrMister please get rid of that Garrett sig. It's scaring the shit out of me!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel good about having Washington at 5-11 in my predictions after seeing this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ITT people are playing NFL Live's segment of overreaction Monday.

Seriously. Happens every single year.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Please, finish this quarter off strong. I just need something to be optimistic about.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

As soon as Avant got that ball you could tell he was going to fumble.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Redskins with the comeback! C'mon RG3!


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

skins should sneak an onside kick


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:rg3 here they come.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans season is already over. Yates and Keenum would be a better QB than Schaub.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If we pull this off..


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Skins cockteasing dat comeback. Too bad, so sad. Eagles win.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Edit: wrong fucking thread. :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ill take that win to start the season thank you very much. 

Great first half but they didnt seem to know how to nurse the lead and the d let down in the second half.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm secretly rooting for the Chargers because a cocky Philip Rivers is always fun to watch. Can't be too cocky if you're on a shitty team.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Look how Schaub moves when he's out of the pocket. Almost virtually no mobility at all.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Im still amazed Case Keenum went undrafted. I thought the dude played very well in college and in my opinion, will start for the Texans sooner than later. He's more agile than Schaub and could probably bring more offensive variety than what Schaub could. Do you agree Arcade?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eli Manning out "tony romo"'d Romo lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Im still amazed Case Keenum went undrafted. I thought the dude played very well in college and in my opinion, will start for the Texans sooner than later. He's more agile than Schaub and could probably bring more offensive variety than what Schaub could. Do you agree Arcade?


Me thinks if the Texans don't get past the divisional round Schaub and Kubiak are both out with Yates & Keenum competing for the starting job next season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Did Rivers suddenly remember how to play football?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lol Texans


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TomahawkJock said:


> Im still amazed Case Keenum went undrafted. I thought the dude played very well in college and in my opinion, will start for the Texans sooner than later. He's more agile than Schaub and could probably bring more offensive variety than what Schaub could. Do you agree Arcade?


I thought he played well this preseason. Yates and Keenum would definitely turn out to be better QB's than Schaub if given then starting time.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chargers gonna charger.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Why did I allow myself to be enthusiastic about this game? Should have expected this. The worst thing is with Norv Turner I don't know where to direct my anger. Very frustrating.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Me thinks if the Texans don't get past the divisional round Schaub and Kubiak are both out with Yates & Keenum competing for the starting job next season.


Your team is mounting a comeback. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice to see the Texans get the W, but they have a lot of problems they need to address.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

24 STRAIGHT POINTS!!!!!! 24 STRAIGHT POINTS!!!! FUCK!!!!! FUCK!!!!!!!! WHY THE HELL DO I EVEN BOTHER!? I should have come to expect this crap by now. I really should.

Hey, people who've seen my post in the NBA thread where I say I'm glad we don't have a team in San Diego. Well this is why. I'm pissed! I need to get some air.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Being a Dallas fan, I know that feel.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Noto, don't Neg me bro!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*









Too bad the file is too damn large or I would use this as my avatar or something to remind myself to never get enthusiastic about the Chargers as there's no situation they can't choke away.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Man what a game between the Skins and the Birds, it was downright scary to see the offense even on that first drive completely confuse the Redskins defense.Between the formations etc, they didn't know where the ball was going every play.Even though our momentum was stopped by that forward pass fumble which was bs to me, but normally that would finish off a team.Everything goes right and the carpet was from right from under them, but the Eagles just dominated them.Now Chip and Vick and even Jackson admitted putting the foot off the gas peddle, well like Chip said you can't do that because teams will come back like the Skins did in the second half.I think alot of people had this Eagles defense as one of the worst defensive teams in the league, but the team shocked me what they did.You could see that fire in their eyes like I haven't seen in a long time, which is going to build into our game with the Chargers this Sunday.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Man I am really mad that I didn't stay up to watch the game. I'm glad they pulled it off. Agreed that they need to work on a few things before they get this season rolling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So looking like no Vereen, no Amendola, no GRONK and Ridley in the doghouse for the Thursday game against the Jets.

God help us.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> So looking like no Vereen, no Amendola, no GRONK and Ridley in the doghouse for the Thursday game against the Jets.
> 
> God help us.


 the New England Brady's will still win by 20.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How the fuck did San Diego lose that shit??? Lucky for them it was not the playoffs like that time mcnabb beat the packers :troll

Oh and Bears looked pretty meh, the D came to play fucking somebody needs to step up on offense besides Marshall though


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Eagles ran more plays in the 1st half than Carolina did the entire game. :mcgee1


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah my birds did but what I would like to see that type of pace first quarter, and the 4th quarter.Their were times McCoy and even linemen had to come out to get a breather.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> So looking like no Vereen, no Amendola, no GRONK and Ridley in the doghouse for the Thursday game against the Jets.
> 
> God help us.


DOBSON.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Suh fined 100k :jt


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Christ Amendola, you couldnt stay healthy for one week...

Rookie receivers and 2nd string RBs against the Jets, should be fun.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pats will go back to Ridley. They have to with Vereen out.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Vereen is now out until week 8. Placed on IR with return ability.

Also Brandon Jacobs is officially a Giant again.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Season from hell


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^^^:mark:

I read week 11 for Vereen.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ESPN kept saying out for six weeks with an earliest possible return of week 8. Either way, that's a lot of games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can't trust ESPN since they have Adam Shefter. 

I read 8 weeks. They have a bye in week 10, so week 11.

Yep, way too many games either way.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap10...esignated-for-return-out-8-weeks-for-patriots


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Sportscenter anchor just said he needs to miss at least 8 weeks, but the caption says 6. :lol

Ok, yeah, to week 11. Damn.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

the curse is strong. that was a joke but that sucks for the patriots and their fans. speaking of them they should weigh in and stuff.

RIP POUNCEY career. it's DOA. he would need the phoenix suns medical staff to help him. 

praise be to DISNEY SPORTS for ranking the steelers at 23. they know the steelers are going be like mike and be a champion. 

RIP to FOOTE. he's old and hurt so he's like halfway dead. i don't want to have belated condolences. 

tomlin isn't a prophet. he needs to listen to holy grail and understand that running backs are cruel mistress and we'll never have one. the warnings layered in the song might hint to him that issac won't lead us anywhere but into the red and i'm not talking the zone. he'll have the TO differential in debt. 

more revelations are coming soon.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants signed Brandon Jacobs. Someone totally called that.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How old is Jacobs though, they let him go the first time because they thought Bradshaw could be a number 1 back, now he's what two years older, risky move.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's not like they're going to give him 20 carries. He should be fine in a limited role.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Damn were are all those people who were picking the Bengals to do great this year? One loss to the Bears and they all disappeared :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If there was any year for the Bengals to finally win a playoff game, this would be it considering just how weak the AFC is.

But like I've been saying, the Bengals are the Denver Nuggets of the NFL. No matter how good they do in the regular season they still fail to win a playoff game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn were are all those people who were picking the Bengals to do great this year? One loss to the Bears and they all disappeared :lol


I usually don't feel the need to reiterate my Super Bowl pick on a daily basis...


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

jacobs back for the giants is a big deal and he could potentially help the team alot(for the short term at least)

dude knows the system, is vet who knows how to pass protect(something wilson and scott cant do) and has fresh legs. he ran a 4.40 40 at the workout today. thats very good for a 31 year old rb.

im not expecting jacobs to return to 08-10 form, but he will be force when he has the ball even if it is only a few times a game and is some1 who can fire up the giants and show some passion. maybe he could teach wilson a few things.

giants pass attack is scary with eli throwing to nicks, cruz, myers, and randle. if jacobs comes in and does decent, i think this team has a scary offense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The weakest part of the Giants offense is Eli's brain farts


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> The weakest part of the Giants offense is Eli's brain farts


part of that is due to the weak o line hes had for the past few years.

beatty is their best OL at LT, but past that, the line is weak and some guys are hurt.

pugh at RT will pan out fine, hes a rookie still learning the blocking schemes in the system.

snee is stating to show his age

boothe is a LG forced to play center due to injury


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm gonna have Jason Garrett nightmares.... thanks MrMister.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

scrilla posted a larger gif of it and Cleavage might have reduced it to this smaller one.

It fits perfectly for every Cowboys situation and outcome.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Its fucking terrifying.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOOK AT THE TAPE TO SEE ALL THREE PHASES BECAUSE IT'S ALL A PROCESS


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Is he covered in blood, I can't see his whole body.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Can't wait to watch Seahawks/49ers on Sunday :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Easily game of the week there, arguably the two best teams in the NFC going at it, should be fun. Also looking forward to the Manning Bowl III and of course, Bears/Vikings.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I am not looking forward to Bucs/Saints after how they played against the Jets.

I have a feeling it's gonna be a tough week for us Bucs fans.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A good forum fan battle this week between Chiefs and Cowboys :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Go Chiefs, I fucking hate Dallas.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> A good forum fan battle this week between Chiefs and Cowboys :mark:


:mark: you bet, dallas!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Losing QB of SF vs SEA shaves an eyebrow.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well after last week I'd be hard pressed to pick against Dallas

Bears D gonna get crushed by AP, that always happens to us


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn were are all those people who were picking the Bengals to do great this year? One loss to the Bears and they all disappeared :lol


Sorry I had to work the OT. 

That game ended the way it should have. Bengals played as sloppy a game as I have seen in a long time, and that is saying a lot considering how many Bengals games I have seen in my life. There can be no excuses for a young team with players and coaches that have multiple years under their belt. It was a hard game to watch, what with outplaying the Bears for most of the game and pretty much still insisting they take the win. Hopefully they can get their collective heads out of their asses after week one.

The good thing is, we play the Steelers next Sunday. That will be cathartic.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

As pointed out in this thread several times, the recent trend of Super Bowl winners being the Eagles first home opponent is interesting. That would be the Chargers this year. Well, it would be if it was the Eagles that create the trend. What if it's really Andy Reid's first home opponent that wins the Super Bowl? :romo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

manning bowl this week. :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Meh Manning bowl. More looking forward to the Broncos vs. The Lucks in a few weeks. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wonder if Manning is going to try quieting down the Indy crowd. :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wonder if the Indy crowd would comply to Manning's request of silence? :lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Did anyone see that Peyton was ranked 5th in QBR after week 1? What a joke stat.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Did anyone see that Peyton was ranked 5th in QBR after week 1? What a joke stat.


ESPN made it up. It has to suck.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

qbr and the qb rating are ridiculous. eli had a rating of like 102 even after throwing a few picks. also i want that 49ers jacket that wens had on sportsnation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

eh qb rating>qbr. theyre both ridiculous and get skewed very easily. pretty sure your yards per average pretty much decides your QB rating. high average, high rating.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Winner of Skins/Pack scores 35 or higher. Anyone who has Aaron Rodgers on fantasy is for sure winning this week, he's gonna tear the Skins shitty secondary apart. I'm already accepting an 0-2 start.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

To all Cowboy fans.. Chiefs have a much better defense than the Giants. And I seriously doubt Alex Smith will turn the ball over as much as Eli. And Charles > Any Giant RB


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My week 2 predictions

*Jets* at Patriots (upset win)
Rams at *Falcons*
Chargers at *Eagles*
Cowboys at *Chiefs* (upset win)
Dolphins at *Colts*
Titans at *Texans*
Redskins at *Packers*
Browns at *Ravens*
*Panthers* at Bills
Vikings at *Bears*
*Saints* at Buccaneers
*Lions* at Cardinals
Jaguars at *Raiders*
*Broncos* at Giants
*49ers* at Seahawks
*Steelers* at Bengals


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Picking the Steelers over the Bengals? Any particular reason why you think they would win? Cause I got nothing after watching their game sunday :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> qbr and the qb rating are ridiculous. eli had a rating of like 102 even after throwing a few picks. also i want that 49ers jacket that wens had on sportsnation.


He had 400+ yards of passing, the INT's tend to get valued out at that point in those formulas.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*






:hmm: :hmm:


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> Picking the Steelers over the Bengals? Any particular reason why you think they would win? Cause I got nothing after watching their game sunday :hmm:


Everybody predicts the Bengals to be the newest "top" AFC draw. Steelers will rebound after being embarrassed by the Titans.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> To all Cowboy fans.. Chiefs have a much better defense than the Giants. And I seriously doubt Alex Smith will turn the ball over as much as Eli. And Charles > Any Giant RB


Cute. You beat the Jags and your team is ALL WORLD.

One legged Dez > all KC WRs ever btw.

lol you saying Alex Smith won't turn it over that much. It's ok to have no confidence in him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Those "quotes" by Von, Gates, and Champ :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lol saw that on grantland. BLAINE's real american youtube song is pretty great too


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao is that a pile of shit in one of his close up pictures???


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Cute. You beat the Jags and your team is ALL WORLD.
> 
> One legged Dez > all KC WRs ever btw.
> 
> lol you saying Alex Smith won't turn it over that much. It's ok to have no confidence in him.


Oh don't get me wrong. I understand it was the Jaguars. But six sacks, two INTs and only 45 yards allowed to MJD gives me the reason to HOPE. Don't shatter my dreams! :$

I believe in Smith. I believe in his efficiency. I believe in his unspectacular abilities. I believe in everything about him. I believe he is a massive upgrade to anything we have had in the past... and in the end, that's all that really matters :side: 

Oh yeah, Charles has an injured quad and might not be 100 percent this week. Well that's just great.. Just great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's just a bruise supposedly. If he goes off though, Dallas is fucked guaranteed.

I just hope Dallas doesn't think all is right with the world. They had SIX turnovers and barely won.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> I just hope Dallas doesn't think all is right with the world. They had SIX turnovers and barely won.












Yeah...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

JAKE DELHOMME > ANY CHIEFS QB
STEVE SMITH > ANY CHIEFS WR
JULIUS PEPPERS > ANY CHIEFS DE
WESLEY WALLS > ANY CHIEFS TE
SAM MILLS > ANY CHIEFS LB
DEANGELO WILLIAMS > ANY CHIEFS RB
JOHN KASAY > ANY CHIEFS KICKER
MIKE MINTER > ANY CHIEFS SAFETY

[email protected] YOU ANTI-SEMITE


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9658208/nfl-hot-read-how-do-young-qbs-become-great

After all that I have seen from :kaep since he first took the field after Graziano got hurt vs Fresno 10/6/07. His first start at Boise the next week, 4 OT Classic that ESPN Classic still shows all of the time. Seeing him evolve in person for all of those years, no one can convince me he won't be the best and most decorated QB of that quintet. There is no doubt in my mind.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TONY GONZALEZ > ANY PANTHER OFFENSIVE PLAYER
DERRICK THOMAS > ANY PANTHER DEFENSIVE PLAYER
DANTE HALL > ANY PANTHER SPECIAL TEAMS PLAYER


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Derrick Thomas is no Luke Kuechly. :kobe8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

remember when everyone thought Rivers was good? lel.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Is this the part where I pick a side? Chiefs have mah boy ERIC BERRY. All that matters yo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A Tennesee Volunteer is YAH BOY? Seems a bit hypocritical.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Figured it would be former Longhorn JAMAAL CHARLES.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Charles would be #2 followed by Alex Smith. Think I'm the only Alex Smith fan in the world :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs have Chris Ault :mark: DA BASED GAWD. He might get inducted in the HoF for a second time for inventing the Pistol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> :lmao is that a pile of shit in one of his close up pictures???


Yes it is. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

https://twitter.com/SportsNation/status/377964692624261120/photo/1

Once again, I'm ahead of the curve

Juuuuuuuuuuuust Toooooooooooooooo Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Get your homosexual shit outta here, man. This is the NFL thread. That player will never play in a regular season game in the NFL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

YOU TAKE THAT BACK ABOUT BOZ


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

BUT HE FUCKING SUCKS


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/story/_/id/9663997/mark-sanchez-new-york-jets-likely-headed-surgery-labral-tear-shoulder-end-season-sources

Looks like Sanchez is done.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is good for the Jets. They'll be forced to play Geno, as opposed to Rex being Rex and playing his boyfriend Sanchez.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

that's what yoiu get when you compete to win preseason games :hayden3.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sorry Sanchez, but this is really the best thing that could happen to the Jets. I don't even think Geno Smith is that good (his "praise me peasants" gesture was fucking hilarious though) but they need to start finding out now if he can play QB in the NFL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^Agreed, Geno was gonna play at some point in the season, either because Sanchez gets injured again or he's ineffective. They'll be better off in the long-term.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Geno was the long term qb anyway. Unless Sanchesz went out there and looked like Peyton Manning all of sudden he was probably going to be benched at some point.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> :hmm: :hmm:


This is so hilariously taken out of context. Wilkerson was asked what the Jets mentality was heading into the game. Would have been pretty strange to hear him say "we'll probably be 1-1, not too bad."

More media bs about the Jets.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> Everybody predicts the Bengals to be the newest "top" AFC draw. Steelers will rebound after being embarrassed by the Titans.


I usually give grudging respect to the Steelers, but I'm just not seeing it this year. I am beginning to question whether they can finish ahead of the Browns in the AFC North this year. They just haven't been reloading like they have in past seasons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jury is out on the Steelers. It's Week 2 now. The defense is probably still good, and not all passing attacks will hit on all cylinders coming out of the gates.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Big Ben is only 31? lel, the Steelers are going to suck for years to come.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pretty nervous about tonight's game. The Jets are quite easily my 2nd most hated team after the Texans and I'd just hate to lose to them but the Pats are so banged up.

Will be without Vereen and likely without GRONK, Amendola, Bolden, SUDSY and Dobson. Translation: Without 2 of our 3 best RB's, 2 of our 4 best WR's and without our 1st & 2nd string TE.

Pats can still win this though since the Jets offense is terrible. Need the defense to do what they do best which is force turnovers. Also need Ridley to have a strong game and hopefully Brady and Kenbrell are actually on the same page tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Pretty nervous about tonight's game. The Jets are quite easily my 2nd most hated team after the Texans and I'd just hate to lose to them but the Pats are so banged up.
> 
> Will be without Vereen and likely without GRONK, Amendola, Bolden, SUDSY and Dobson. Translation: Without 2 of our 3 best RB's, 2 of our 4 best WR's and without our 1st & 2nd string TE.
> 
> Pats can still win this though since the Jets offense is terrible. Need the defense to do what they do best which is force turnovers. Also need Ridley to have a strong game and hopefully Brady and Kenbrell are actually on the same page tonight.


Don't worry. We're not winning.

Far too early for Geno to win this type of game, barring a Godly display from the defense we wont stay close. We're without Kerley who's genuinely our only consistent weapon on offense. We're pretty screwed.

We might keep it close for a while, but Brady will take over eventually. I'd say the Pats should win comfortably, by about 15-20 points in the end.

Aslo, it sort of sickens me to see what some of the Jets fans are saying about Sanchez. Yes he's a bad QB and has been paid more money than he deserves, but he's been treated pretty terribly by the organisation, particularly in terms of development. I do think in a different situation he could have been a good QB, he showed flashes of brilliance, especially early on, although we seemed to scare it out of him to the point where he's just a wreck. He's been classy as hell though, even last week you could see him giving Geno as much help as possible. I hope he does well wherever he goes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

so Greg Schiano Rigged the team captain votes?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000243191/article/luke-kuechly-tops-inside-linebacker-rankings

KEEK gettin' the love. :kobe3


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Answer my PM, brah.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Genesis 1.0 said:


>


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs Baby!! AGAIN I KNOW WE PLAYED THE JAGS AND WILLIAM AND MARY COLLEGE CAN FIELD A BETTER TEAM but our defense is looking sharp, Smith is making smart throws and Charles if he can get going early this Sunday will make Dallas's D sweat all day long.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm really interested to see how Geno plays, as well as how Brady can fare with the lackluster talent around him. Should be an solid game. I don't think it'll be a blowout by any means.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So Amendola could miss up to 6 weeks. 

Rams fans to Patriots fans

"WE WARNED YOU GUYS!!!"


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:leslie


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> I'm really interested to see how Geno plays, as well as how Brady can fare with the lackluster talent around him. Should be an solid game. I don't think it'll be a blowout by any means.


Well Brady had lackluster talent for receivers for most of his career, it wasn't until 2007 when Moss & Welker came along that he started playing with elite receivers and then in 2010 when GRONK & Hernandez got drafted that he started playing with elite TE's. He also for most of his career didn't have a good running game around him.



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> So Amendola could miss up to 6 weeks.
> 
> Rams fans to Patriots fans
> 
> "WE WARNED YOU GUYS!!!"


I don't think any rational Pats fans expecting Amendola to stay healthy. Guy is talented as hell, I'd argue more talented than Welker but just can't stay healthy.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kind of excited for the game tonight. First time seeing Geno Smith in action. Hopin the kid does well. Im hoping for a good game to kill sometime before the epic showdown of the hawks/niners! :mark: 3 MORE DAYS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Well Brady had lackluster talent for receivers for most of his career, it wasn't until 2007 when Moss & Welker came along that he started playing with elite receivers and then in 2010 when GRONK & Hernandez got drafted that he started playing with elite TE's. He also for most of his career didn't have a good running game around him.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any rational Pats fans expecting Amendola to stay healthy. Guy is talented as hell, I'd argue more talented than Welker but just can't stay healthy.


Danny is talented as hell. It was tough as a Rams fan just watching them play without him and every time he gets hit, I'm like shit he's down again. 

He has the potential be a top 10 WR in the league in my honest opinion but the injuries will hold him back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Spicoli said:


> Kind of excited for the game tonight. First time seeing Geno Smith in action. Hopin the kid does well. Im hoping for a good game to kill sometime before the epic showdown of the hawks/niners! :mark: 3 MORE DAYS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Got mah boy Chop Chop in your sig :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Well Brady had lackluster talent for receivers for most of his career, it wasn't until 2007 when Moss & Welker came along that he started playing with elite receivers and then in 2010 when GRONK & Hernandez got drafted that he started playing with elite TE's. He also for most of his career didn't have a good running game around him.


He's surrounded by TERRIBLE talent right now, though. Edelman has no business playing a big role in any offense, yet he'll be Brady's go-to target tonight, neither does Thompkins. Dobson is only active because there's literally nothing else. The Pats' starting TE is Michael Hoomanawanui, who has 23 catches in his career. I know Brady is one of the best QBs in NFL History, but the talent around him is the worst in the NFL. If Ridley was a passing threat, he'd at least have one good weapon, but he isn't.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> He's surrounded by TERRIBLE talent right now, though. Edelman has no business playing a big role in any offense, yet he'll be Brady's go-to target tonight, neither does Thompkins. Dobson is only active because there's literally nothing else. The Pats' starting TE is Michael Hoomanawanui, who has 23 catches in his career. I know Brady is one of the best QBs in NFL History, but the talent around him is the worst in the NFL. If Ridley was a passing threat, he'd at least have one good weapon, but he isn't.


Let's not act like Edelman & Thompkins are scrubs. They're both two good players. Kenbrell & Brady just simply weren't on the same page on Sunday. Will that change today? Who knows.

Regardless, I never said the Pats receiving core atm is good. Just simply that Brady has played with a mediocre receiving core PLENTY of times in his career but people keep putting so much emphasis on the fact that he doesn't have one now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This crop of receivers isn't mediocre, though. They're terrible. Edelman and Thompkins aren't good players. Edelman is a career 4th receiver has done pretty much nothing in his career, and Thompkins is only in this position because of necessity. I give Edelman some credit, since he does have some luscious locks.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

NO SUDSY TONIGHT.

:saul


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tom Brady about to make the Jets his bitch like he has every NFL team that aren't the Giants.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Every defender on the team bites on a play action against Tom Brady. Smart.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Was thinking about starting Eli over Brady, thank god i didn't. Still early though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Even when we do things right, we do things wrong. Fucking embarrassing from Hill. That's the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Agreed with WWF. Edelman and Thompkins are bad. Few QBs could make them serviceable WRs. Brady is one of them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL. I don't think I've ever seen a fumble caused by a foot. Now that's football, LMMFOAOFOANLAMAO!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WR's are just killing Geno, he's making plays everywhere.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

THE FIX IS IN.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The WR are killing it for Brady right now...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Absolute bullshit call. Refs screwing us.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Looked like the correct call. Watching replay makes it look like he had enough time to control it but he never got both feet down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah I thought it was a fumble too. I've seen that called a fumble before as well.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TheJack said:


> The WR are killing it for Brady right now...


I think Thomas is playing kinda shitty. Missed some open throws.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah, first look fumble, second look still looks like a fumble,


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Jets WRs oh man.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Brady has had a lot of overthrows this game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This game is producing some of the sorriest WR performances in history.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

who has worse receivers: the Jets or the Pats. Like, seriously, this is awful.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dobson dropping that pass kinda ruined my night. 2 drops in a row, Brady doesnt go deep often and he threw a perfect pass and you drop it. 

Well i say that and Brady thorws a deep pass :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Welp, Brady is back to the quality of receiving corps he had before the Patriots acquired Moss & Welker.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This looks incomplete.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Such an awful game yet the Jets are still in it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

a lot of bad football that first half.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

One of the worst offensive halves I've ever seen from the Patriots.

Kenbrell and Dobson have both been massive disappointments. Edelman is good but he should never be the #1 option for any team. Ridley is worthless. I miss Vereen   

But at the same time, Brady has had some pretty bad throws as well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Man, that was a poor half of football. Still, I would have taken being up by ten at the half. Probably should be more though, our third down conversion rate has been atrocious.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*









I miss Tedy Bruschi


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I actually feel bad for Brady. As hard as it is for me to say as a Dolphins fan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

SORRY TO JINX THIS JETS FANS

but Jets looks great against the run.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Geno's pocket awareness is pretty bad.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Man Brady has some bad receivers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Geno, you fucking moron.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yawn.......


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

honestly, thompkins and dobson are good receivers. they shouldn't be judged based on a one/two game sample. this is just an ugly game on the part of both teams. don't recall rain games ever helping the pats anyway.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

they're awful. they can't catch. they can't run routes. And they're not helping in any way. That's not good.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol, what a game...happy that the Pats won, but that was baaad, eye cancer bad.

This is gonna be a long first half of the season.

EDIT:
Brady with those Tebow Numbers...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Horrible, horrible game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



LUCK said:


> they're awful. they can't catch. they can't run routes. And they're not helping in any way. That's not good.


but dobson scored a touchdown so how can he not catch? plus welker dropped a ton of balls as a patriot so does that make him bad?

anyway, dennard/talib = best corner tandem in the league.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dreadful game, tbh neither team deserved to win. Obviously very happy we were able to hold on. Gronk could be back next week and that would be a massive boost. Brady closing in on that Brees consecutive TD record too.

:brady


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pats lucky they faced two below average teams with rookie QBs. I believe Sanchez might have won this game.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Can someone change the thread title already. Dallas isn't GOAT at anything other than being overhyped.

the 90's are over MrMister. Deal with it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The thread title is a joke. Get a sense of humor DILLON YOU SON OF A BITCH.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I just felt like challenging you and seeing that .gif before I go to bed so I can have nightmares.

Now we must shake hands/arm wrestle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What's the mattah, CIA got you pushing too many pencils?


But yeah, Garrett says shit about all 3 phases a lot so I wanted to mock him in the thread title.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I surprisingly alright with being Carl Weathers here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's always alright to be Carl Weathers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Champ said:


> but dobson scored a touchdown so how can he not catch? plus welker dropped a ton of balls as a patriot so does that make him bad?
> 
> anyway, dennard/talib = best corner tandem in the league.


You can't be this stubborn.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

With such a slow start and all the injuries, I could see this being Brady's worst statistical season since 2009. That's not to say that he won't be near unstoppable when his weapons are healthy, but his stats are gonna take a pretty significant dip overall, unless Gronk makes an early impact.

Also, I really hope Elisha and Peyton engage in a shoot-out (or at the very least, Eli has to throw a ton because he's down from behind) so I can get FANTASY POINTS~! :eli2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think it's stubborn to say they've got more to prove. that's pretty much all i'm implying.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dobson and Thompkins played bad but it was Dobson's first career game and Thompkins' second. Both of them have been thrust into larger roles than they're not ready for yet but I don't think it will be like this all season.

Also don't understand why Tom Brady is getting a pass when there were PLENTY of times yesterday where he overthrew his receivers. Why should Dobson/Edelman/Thompkins get the blame if Brady makes a bad pass?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

True, but Brady threw about 3 bad passes while there were many more drops than that. Brady hasn't been great in the first two games, though he has been playing against defenses that know him well. I expect the Bucs game next week to be a lot more open and free-scoring for both teams.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tom Brady played uncharacteristically poor. Quite a few of his incompletions were on him. It would help if Thompkins or Dobson could hold onto the ball, but there were still several overthrown and underthrown balls from Brady. Maybe rain or frustration caused that, but it wasn't pretty. The fact that Edelman had no catches for over 10 yards was kind of sad. Let's see if Brady can turn it around next game. Once again, it wasn't all Brady's fault, but he certainly shouldn't be free of blame. 

On a different note, all "experts" at ESPN have picked Chicago to beat Minnesota this weekend. So that means the Vikings are winning this week.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This felt like a game from 2003 or 2004. Pats offense struggling to score TD's and the defense carrying them. A lot of people either weren't watching or have just gotten used to the Pats being offensive juggernauts and don't remember those days when the Pats defense was carrying the team.

Although this was one of the Pats worst offensive performances in the Brady era and while I'm pleased that the defense has been strong through the first two games, it would be nice for the offense to step up.

Also I'm not gonna go too hard on Ridley because the Jets have a really good run defense. Let's not forget that they also shut down Doug Martin last week.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TIME TO HANG IT UP, TOM.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Are you seriously supposed to complete EVERY pass? No, the drops far outweighed his bad passes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's why accuracy is a better QB stat than completion percentage, it factors in passes that were on the numbers, but the receivers have cinder blocks for hands.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who said there were more bad passes from him than drops? I'm just saying that while everyone is shitting on the receivers, Brady himself didn't play well either. No one on the offense did. It was an all-around awful game offensively.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Everyone is shitting on the WRs because they fucking suck. Brady of course gets more of a pass because he's a Hall of Famer. And he wasn't actually that bad last night.

The offensive line should get more blame than Brady. They got whipped in the run game.


OH SHIT

Ok, this isn't that big of a deal, and it's Adam Shefter reporting, but Ballard is apparently done for the year.

https://twitter.com/AdamSchefter/status/378553833909420033


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That's a huge blow for the Colts, especially considering the other RB is Bradshaw who we know is almost guaranteed to get injured. Who's in line after Ballard? Donald Brown?

I think they'll still be competing for the AFC South crown regardless.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It hurts their depth since Ballard is an ok RB. Like you said, Bradshaw will miss time too at some point. It's gonna take LUCK for them to get things done anyway.

I have an obvious suggestion. THROW THE BALL TO TY.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

McGahee is still a free agent, they could give him a shot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They'll have to pick someone up just restore the depth.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Weak. Super weak.

Hopefully they do big up some vet free agent as Bradshaw really didn't look all that great last week and Ballard definitely outplayed him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Few rumours going round that Kerry Rhodes has been blacklisted around the league because he was outed as gay. Wouldn't shock me. He's good enough to start for most NFL teams. Crazy that he doesn't have a team.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This could just see the optimistic side of me but atleast Bradshaw will get more playing time!  Not that he's on my fantasy team or anything :romo


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If one of our running backs had to get hurt, why did it have to be Ballard!? The last thing I wanted to see was Bradshaw getting a lot of carries. Absolutely sucks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


















Listening to some radio today it seems like most of the guy son the radio are really against how Brady was reacting yesterday. What they didn't seem to understand was all this was happening during a game. I'm hearing Felger say go after the guys responsible for the players they have like Brady is supposed to get mad at Belichick during the game. These guys are rookies but if Brady is throwing you a ball then catch it thats it, really shouldnt be that hard. The route running can be fixed down the line.

Yesterday was one of the worst games ive seen from the Pats. Only other game i could remember off the top of my head is when they got beat 31-0 in the season opener to the Bills who were lead by Bledsoe at the time.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



SoupBro said:


> Listening to some radio today it seems like most of the guy son the radio are really against how Brady was reacting yesterday. What they didn't seem to understand was all this was happening during a game. I'm hearing Felger say go after the guys responsible for the players they have like Brady is supposed to get mad at Belichick during the game. These guys are rookies but if Brady is throwing you a ball then catch it thats it, really shouldnt be that hard. The route running can be fixed down the line.
> 
> Yesterday was one of the worst games ive seen from the Pats. Only other game i could remember off the top of my head is when they got beat 31-0 in the season opener to the Bills who were lead by Bledsoe at the time.


I only wish the Fins could play the Pats NOW. Not in week 8. I have a feeling the Pats will have it worked out by then. Maybe not as good of an offense as past years, but with a healthy Gronk and Amendola I'm sure Brady can put up a better game than yesterday.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://www.coldhardfootballfacts.co...w-england-patriots-rediscover-team-dna/24967/


And btw people need to quit saying "Wow, Brady took a paycut for this." When Brady took a paycut, it wasn't known that GRONK would need back surgery, Hernandez would end up in prison, Amendola would be sidelined by week 2 and initially Brady took the paycut for more money for Welker. Hindsight is 20/20.

But enough about the Patriots, I'm pretty excited for some of the games this weekend. Most notably Niners-Seahawks. Seahawk fans are trying to break the record for the loudest crowd ever so that should be interesting. I just hope it isn't like last season where IIRC both games between the two were blowouts.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

For this week i nominate the Eagles as my lock of the week over the chargers










And i also proclaim the Panthers to be my Shoe in of the week. That front 7 will be too much for a rookie qb.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Are those not the same thing, or is that the joke? I don't watch The Simpsons.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well the joke on the simpsons was that homer was trying to figure out who to bet on in a game and 1 team was the lock of the week and someone else said the other team was the shoe in of the week.

I just saw those pics and wanted to use them. I stand by those teams winning this week though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I see.

I'm fairly certain that Carolina will win, but my confidence in this coaching staff is minuscule, so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> http://www.coldhardfootballfacts.co...w-england-patriots-rediscover-team-dna/24967/
> 
> 
> And btw people need to quit saying "Wow, Brady took a paycut for this." When Brady took a paycut, it wasn't known that GRONK would need back surgery, Hernandez would end up in prison, Amendola would be sidelined by week 2 and initially Brady took the paycut for more money for Welker. Hindsight is 20/20.
> ...


It wasn't known an always injured guy would be out week 2? unk2


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://video.adultswim.com/carl/carls-lock-broncos-vs-giants-2013.html

so sayeth carl, so be it the truth.










gmen all the way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> It wasn't known an always injured guy would be out week 2? unk2


Well I'm sure it was known Amendola would eventually get hurt but even I have to admit I thought he'd last longer than one week before being sidelined.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> But enough about the Patriots, I'm pretty excited for some of the games this weekend. Most notably Niners-Seahawks. Seahawk fans are trying to break the record for the loudest crowd ever so that should be interesting. I just hope it isn't like last season where IIRC both games between the two were blowouts.


The first game (when Alex Smith was still the starter) was close, but was also pretty dull. Russell Wilson was shit in it too, and it was probably his worst performance as a pro.

I'm hoping for a great game between the Hawks and Niners. DAT KAEP IS GONNA TEAR IT UP :kaep


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



HighFiveGhost said:


>




:romo3:romo2:romo


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Peyton's going to join the ultra-exclusive 60,000 yard club on Sunday. That'll be a nice moment to share with his brother, I guess.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nevada hanging in there against Florida State reminds me of the glory days with :kaep

I wanna see how he plays tomorrow night at Seattle, because he had a ton of communication issues last time. Should be a nice game


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I still have Seattle winning that one but it will be closer than the last meeting with factors such as

Justin Smith
Kaepernick and Boldin
Seattle Defense missing key starters such as Browner/Clemons/Irvin


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Maybe if Seattle quit fucking cheating.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> :romo3:romo2:romo





















:dance


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So about Nevada hanging in there...that was the first quarter. I swear it was actually close for most of the first half!

Hoping for a good day of football, and a good day of fantasy for me. Outscored everyone except for my opponent last week unk3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I get the raiders/jags game instead of the Manning bowl. :shaq looks like i'll be streaming it.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao Who the fuck wants to watch that game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

...I just realized I get that, as well. I also get Bucs/Saints, which shouldn't be bad.

Seriously though, I NEED TO FUCKING MOVE. I cannot stand these fucking Jags/Dolphins/Bucs games.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I live in Northern Nevada, and since my university's only about 4-5 hours from San Fran, I get a whole lot of :kaep

Doesn't matter though, because I have DAT SUNDAY TICKET :yes


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Madden 25 Sunday ticket >>>

I had my doubts but EA/Directv came through it was smooth last Sunday, never realized how good Redzone was either (Especially for fantasy players). Cleveland at home is as close as were going to have to a lay up this year. But Joe Haden is every bit as good as Richard Sherman or Revis imo.. people just never get to watch him play because it's painful to watch the browns play period. Torrey vs Haden is gonna be a great match up to keep an eye on.. No Jacoby Jones so Marlon Brown could begin to emerge as a legit #2 wr for us with Torrey getting a true shut down cb on him this week.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



PGSucks said:


> I live in Northern Nevada, and since my university's only about 4-5 hours from San Fran, I get a whole lot of :kaep
> 
> Doesn't matter though, because I have DAT SUNDAY TICKET :yes


BUT YOU ALSO GET STUCK WITH DA RAIDERS.

Man, when the Niners were the shits, it was the worse living there. Niners on Fox, Raiders on CBS, drink every time you call the Jamarcus fumble before it happens.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> ...I just realized I get that, as well. I also get Bucs/Saints, which shouldn't be bad.
> 
> Seriously though, I NEED TO FUCKING MOVE. I cannot stand these fucking Jags/Dolphins/Bucs games.


Yeah I can attest to this, I mean the Anything section makes fun of Florida a lot but the worst fucking part is how we get force fed these three teams on a weekly basis. We only catch a good game those guys are either on byes or playing on a different day/night.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Suh will be suspended for his next flagrant foul :mark:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Suh will be suspended for his next flagrant foul :mark:


I'm sure we won't have to wait long for that


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Let's go Bears, I wanna watch a spanking today


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

CHIEFS winning today, 24-13.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lets do it Stad! :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rumors that Josh Freeman plans to request a trade from the Bucs.

lel if true.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bucs should do it. Mike Glennon looked better during the pre-season and is probably better than Freeman. Don't know who would trade for Freeman though. Maybe the Jags.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Aid180 said:


> The Bucs should do it. Mike Glennon looked better during the pre-season and is probably better than Freeman. Don't know who would trade for Freeman though. Maybe the Jags.


The Vikings could probably use Freeman but they'd never think to make that trade.

Also Aid you ready to watch DA BEARS beat on the Vikes?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Freeman would make a FANTASTIC backup QB.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



McQueen said:


> The Vikings could probably use Freeman but they'd never think to make that trade.
> 
> Also Aid you ready to watch DA BEARS beat on the Vikes?


:mark:

DA BEARS better not disappoint. I hope the O-Line keeps up and doesn't allow a sack again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My boyfriend Luck is about to shit on these Dolphags.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Damn, I hate when Aikman and Buck call Skins games.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Turns out that my house's subscription to Sunday Ticket was only a one-year trial or something. :bryan2

And the afternoon game in my area is Jaguars vs. Raiders. Time to stream the Manning Bowl


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ALEX FUCKING SMITH :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ALEX SMITH. JAMAAL CHARLES. TOUCHDOWN KANSAS CITY!! :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Although I don't have LeSean McCoy on my main fantasy team, I have him on my two other ones, and he's a BEAST :mark:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Feels good capping off drives with touchdowns. Nice plays by smith he was our offense in that drive


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dear Ravens and Browns,

Please use your halfbacks more, because your quarterbacks suck. Well, Flacco doesn't suck nearly as much as Weeden, but still.

Sincerely,
PG Sucks's fantasy team


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chargers looking good so far. Can't wait to see how they blow it this week.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Trent Richardson and Ray Rice are REALLY screwing me right now, since my opponent has Aaron Rodgers and Julio Jones. fpalm :cuss:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Redskins sucking ass right now, it seems. Watching the Vikes/Bears game mostly and Bears completely shutting down AP at the moment.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Starting Julio Dez and BMarsh in one league. Killin it.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ray Rice has less than 2 fantasy points. I'm definitely hitting up the trading block :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fucking hell, Carolina.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy shit!!! TY Hilton just went over the top of Brent Grimes. Nasty!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I understand Peyton Manning ripping the Ravens a new one, but Brandon Weeden is moving the ball down the field like it's nothing. Brandon Weeden!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Mike Tolbert looks like he's 600lbs 

Can't wait for his episode of hoarders


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

G-REG


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Brandon Weeden is 13/17 for 158 yards, while Flacco's 12/21 for 109 yards. Wait, what?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Have to admit between the technical difficulties and the play in general the Bears/Vikings game has been hilarious.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dez Bryant is too good. I concede.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



PGSucks said:


> Brandon Weeden is 13/17 for 158 yards, while Flacco's 12/21 for 109 yards. Wait, what?


Weeden is solid and is supposed to have a break out year

Not a surprise to anyone that follows football


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

BOOM. Alex Smith! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Redskins are terrible. I know they sucked on D last year but did they get worse? I've missed most of the 1st half due to work but since they have 0 I'm assuming RG3 has been terrible. If Kaep can torch an ok Greenbay D then he should atleast have put some points up by now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Weeden is solid and is supposed to have a break out year
> 
> Not a surprise to anyone that follows football


???


he's not that good and no one expects big things from him.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Weeden is solid and is supposed to have a break out year
> 
> Not a surprise to anyone that follows football


I've seen him expected to break out, but solid? That's debatable. He's in a much better system than he was last year (he fits Chudzinski and Norv Turner's vertical passing scheme much better than Pat Shurmur's West Coast scheme) so improvement was expected, but he's still extremely limited. So yes, it is a surprise that he's outperforming one of the richest players in the league and a guy who's supposedly an elite QB to some (although I find him severely overrated).

And don't worry, I definitely follow football


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The way the games are going right now, The Bills are going to cost me over £600. I have a 7 team accumulator and 6 teams look pretty set to come up. Fuck you Buffalo.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Welp Chargers have the lead with 3 minutes left to go. I have no doubt that they will somehow blow it.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ray Rice and Trent Richardson both shit the bed. Gotta hope that Eli lights the skies up (I have Nicks and Cruz), or my fantasy team is gonna be 0-2 :cuss:

How about those Titans though? They're looking at sole possession of the AFC South with the Dolphins and Colts in a battle.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well at least we only gave up the field goal. We have 2 minutes to clutch it up to get in position for a field goal to win it. Oh hahahaha, I forgot what team I'm talking about. Clutch has no meaning to this team.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

CHIEFS WIN. 2-0 BABY!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Chargers come through in the clutch! And Andrew Luck doesn't! What's going on here?! :bryan2 :jericho :heyman6


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wait, he made the kick? :jericho Is this actually happening?

Edit: Holy crap, who was that team? I don't recognize that team. The team I know always shits the bed in that situation.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Where is MrMr? WHERE IS HE? :kobe3


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Other than the River City Relay, how often do Hook and Ladders actually work? I'd honestly rather go for the Hail Mary in just about every situation, unless my QB absolutely couldn't throw it down the field.

And why can't the Panthers ever win? It doesn't even matter who they play at this point


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So not Buffalo but Indianapolis cost me £600.

San Diego +7
Buffalo +3
Tennessee +8
Atlanta -5.5
Baltimore -7
Green Bay -7

And the fucking Colts -2.5

Fuck Indianapolis, fuck Andrew Luck and fuck the Miami fucking Dolphins. Fuck them all.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What a fucking disappointing loss.

Also, Houston sucks.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Panthers should be 2-0 right now. Fuck this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rams showed some fight at the end. Defense did a good job in the 3rd holding the Falcons scoreless, but blew it again in the 4th.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Now that the Redskins season is over (yes, their _season_), i need a new team to cheer for this year just to give me something to look forward to. 

I might root for the Broncos. Peyton deserves two titles, you all know he does. Atlanta is another team I would be ok to see win. 

Yeah, think I'll root for Denver this year. Guess I need to find a new sig/avatar. Sucks, I do enjoy my current sig.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Death, Taxes, beating the Browns


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hooray for Reno having Raiders vs. Jaguars! :vince4

Time to stream the Manning Bowl


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rodgers ties the Packers franchise passing record and Starks has Greenbay's first 100+ yard rushing game in three seasons. It's safe to say the Redskins defense is worst in the league.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



PGSucks said:


> And why can't the Panthers ever win? It doesn't even matter who they play at this point





Makaveli said:


> Panthers should be 2-0 right now. Fuck this.


I've never seen a team with the ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory quite like the Panthers. Under Rivera, they're what... 2-56 in one score games now? I might be giving them too many wins there. It's about fucking ridiculous how they lose every single close game they play.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's still unbelievable that the Broncos were able to get a player as good as Peyton Manning in free agency. Teams should never let a player that good leave the team. It's like letting Lebron James leave your team....oh wait.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Freeloader said:


> Now that the Redskins season is over (yes, their _season_), i need a new team to cheer for this year just to give me something to look forward to.
> 
> I might root for the Broncos. Peyton deserves two titles, you all know he does. Atlanta is another team I would be ok to see win.
> 
> Yeah, think I'll root for Denver this year. Guess I need to find a new sig/avatar. Sucks, I do enjoy my current sig.



Bandwagoners are losers.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



#Mark said:


> Rodgers ties the Packers franchise passing record and Starks has Greenbay's first 100+ yard rushing game in three seasons. It's safe to say the Redskins defense is worst in the league.


Plus that piece of shit Merriwether knocked Lacy out of the game and i lost all the fantasy points he would of scored. That fucking asshole was hurt all season and now he returns to wreck my fantasy week AND get hurt AND hurt a RB2 for me. 

Whole game sucks. Fuck the entire Redskins defense.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Tater said:


> I've never seen a team with the ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory quite like the Panthers. Under Rivera, they're what... 2-56 in one score games now? I might be giving them too many wins there. It's about fucking ridiculous how they lose every single close game they play.


Defense collapses in the fourth quarter and our offense is incompetent. Three chances to score a TD late in the game and come away with three FGs. That's not acceptable.

This team is capable of a wild card spot, but it doesn't look like they're getting there this year. It's embarrassing. I feel sorry for Steve Smith having to put up with this. The man deserves so much more from a franchise he's been dedicated to and played so passionately for his entire career.

I think the number now is like 10 losses in 3 seasons after leading going into the 4th quarter? Horsehit. Imagine when Smith is gone and Deangelo Williams begins to age a little more and the offense begins to really breakdown. It's gonna get worse if it doesn't change.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I NEED Eli to go to work to have a prayer in fantasy. Let's go! :eli2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

PG sucks: I have Eli AND Peyton. I want them to air it out every single possession. Fuck defense. I need the points after the scumbag Redskins Merriwether took Eddie Lacy out and left me with a 20 pt hole.



Catalanotto said:


> Bandwagoners are losers.


So is Tony Romo. Maybe I'll become a fan again when they play Dallas. Alex Smith just ran rampant all over your team. lulz


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Freeloader is the epitome of what is wrong with sports fans. Fucking idiot.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't have Eli, but I have Nicks, Cruz, and the Broncos' defense, so my dream scenario would be a ton of throws to Nicks and Cruz with a couple interceptions


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wow Freeloader... really? That's kind of low in my opinion. If you are truly going to stop rooting for the Redskins and begin to cheer for the Broncos.. then you don't deserve to be a fan of any team at all. You cannot just jump ship like that. You aren't a TRUE sports fan if you do shit like that.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bad News Bears Eagles defense today for us, Offense played really well but the defense couldn't hold the Chargers for a minute in a half.Next game versus the Chiefs, we welcome back Andy Reid's team and hopefully right the ship.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Freeloader is the epitome of what is wrong with sports fans. Fucking idiot.


I'm sitting here laughing knowing you and Cata are legit mad and completely unaware of the actual joke here. 

You two should make an attempt to breed together IMO. 

:romo


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It's not all that funny bro.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

As suspect as the Eagles D was all game, alot of credit has to go to the chargers o-line. They shut pretty much every single blitz down and gave Rivers time to carve the Eagles up. Also i dont know wtf Chip was doing with those time out calls at the end, i guess he was trying to make sure there was still time when the Eagles got the ball but he allowed SD to get a closer shot at the FG.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Freeloader said:


> So is Tony Romo. Maybe I'll become a fan again when they play Dallas. Alex Smith just ran rampant all over your team. lulz


yeah, but, do you see me being a pussy and running to another team?

Oh, right, you don't, because I'm not a bandwagoning geek.

KC was predicted to win, it was not a surprise to me. Keep trying.

There is no joke here. Your cover up is not working.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> Freeloader is the epitome of what is wrong with sports fans. Fucking idiot.


Agreed.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> As suspect as the Eagles D was all game, alot of credit has to go to the chargers o-line. They shut pretty much every single blitz down and gave Rivers time to carve the Eagles up. Also i dont know wtf Chip was doing with those time out calls at the end, i guess he was trying to make sure there was still time when the Eagles got the ball but he allowed SD to get a closer shot at the FG.


Yeah I was thinking about the same thing, but when it came to blitzing, I think they stopped when Rivers just kept continuing drives especially on 3rd downs.If we don't get off the field, we will have this problem every week.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> yeah, but, do you see me being a pussy and running to another team?
> 
> Oh, right, you don't, because I'm not a bandwagoning geek.
> 
> ...


I suggested about a year ago you toss me on ignore when you got all bent out of shape about something I said, and you ultimately ended up being wrong. As you are here now. maybe you should do it now. I have no idea what your issue is with me, and could give three shits anyhow. 

Anyone else buying what she's is selling, follow that advice.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If Hakeem Nicks injured himself by dropping an easy first down, I'm going to roundhouse kick my neighbor


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Death, Taxes, beating the Browns


Baltimore is really showing how bad they are this year for not blowing out the Browns, though <.<


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Catalanotto said:


> Baltimore is really showing how bad they are this year for not blowing out the Browns, though <.<


That's what happens why you lose a majority of your good players.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What a crazy game between Vikes/Bears, Cutler was very clutch in that 4th quarter.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans come from behind to win again. Good to see the Texans win, but they can't win every game by coming from behind, especially when they play against top tier NFL teams.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy fuck that was a depressing game.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FUCKING FUCK. 

Just moved into my apartment for college and the Wi-fi is fucking WOAT. Can't even stream. 

Is there a site that has the games in full the next day and that can be accessed by somebody living across the pond? Looking at you my Irish brother, Irish Jet.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is the first time I've actually watched Raiders vs. Jaguars since it started. Can halftime for Broncos vs. Giants be over?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs 2-0 thats what Im talking about already matching our win total from last year, Lets keep it up against Chip and the Eagles on Thursday.

Also hoping the Jaguars and Giants can pull out a Victory and you know what that means KC leading the AFC West! Its early I know but im feeling good.


Oh and sorry about your Cowboys Cat... Was a very close game though better luck next week against the Rams.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Denver's defense is really helping out with all of these penalties


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


>


Somewhere, Hardcore Holly is smiling.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


>





"As god as my witness, he is broken in half"


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

E.J. Manuel :mark:

Nuff said


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


>


A Spinebuster Faarooq would be proud of.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Can we change the thread title? Obviously the Cowboys are not GOAT in all three phrases


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hate to admit it but Peyton is on fire right now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants are fucking terrible. Why do I do this to myself


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Like 3 or 4 of Eli's 5 interceptions these two games have been extremely fluky


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

KC should be in the title.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...jacksonville-jaguars-game-175955359--nfl.html

:ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gonna lose on a last second FG, because that's how this fucking game works.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

"We apologize for any inconvenience." :lol


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Some explosive offense by the Jaguars 5 points in 2 weeks. Nicely done


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


>


Time for someone to start recruiting William Moore to his new job when he gets cut. It'll be best for business. :trips


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Gonna pause my Giants/Broncos stream to watch a potential Matthew Stafford GW drive

EDIT: NVM, Honey Badger :side:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cowboys losing to the Chiefs hurt a little bit to me but I am over it now since Redskins & Eagles lost and Giants are about to lose.

Can't wait to see 49ers/SeaHawks


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...jacksonville-jaguars-game-175955359--nfl.html
> 
> :ti


:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

IT'S NOT FUNNY I LIVE WITH THAT SHIT.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Raiders and Jaguars game has been so bad that it somehow has been mildly entertaining. More than the Broncos/Giants game, which has been a major disappointment as a Eli fantasy owner.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Sigh.

Too safe of playcalling in the 2nd half. Virtually no offense. Scary to think that they can be this limited if Reggie goes down (he was out the 2nd half with an injury). Also no Fairley killed our run D.

Just, fuck man. Get Pettigrew out of there on passing downs too. Guy has the worst hands in the league. A tackle disguised as a TE.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eli going all HEADWOUND today. LOVE IT!

:jose


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants fucking suck


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Another interception Eli?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eli is funny to watch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy fuck Brees.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This Saints Game being so late is kinda cool, bridges the gap between the late games and the night game. 

But yeah does Brees isn't up to par today. Tampa Bay is not a team you want to lose to, Saints. Freeman is holding back a team that half the QB's in the league could easily guide to the playoffs IMO. He really needs to step up.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Wut da hell is going on?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Congrats Chiefs fans. You have an improved team there. Some questionable calls by the officials both ways, but that one on Claiborne was awful. Still, Dallas couldn't stop Jamaal when it mattered most. Still disappointed that Romo didn't go to Dez when he was one on one near the GL. Lots of chances for Dallas to win, but it just didn't happen.

Good news is NYG, Wash, and Eagles all suck on defense.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A delay, huh? FORTY NINERS GONNA GET ALL DAT MOMENTUM


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ravens played p. bad which shows how downright atrocious the Browns really are that they couldn't do anything. Anyone who thought they were going to be improved looks foolish as usual. :lol 

Marlon Brown looked OK. Wouldn't hate him as a third option to Torrey and Jacoby, but as it stands our receiving corps is extremely weak and it showed today. 

Seems like when the Ravens went more balanced they started to score TDs. IIRC in the first half Flacco had thrown 21 times and Rice and Pierce had like 7 carries combined. In the second half Flacco threw 12 times and Rice/Pierce got about 25 carries combined. This is all off memory so I could be remembering wrong. I'm sure I'm pretty close.

pls run the ball more harbs you have good backs k thx


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Congrats Chiefs fans. You have an improved team there. Some questionable calls by the officials both ways, but that one on Claiborne was awful. Still, Dallas couldn't stop Jamaal when it mattered most. Still disappointed that Romo didn't go to Dez when he was one on one near the GL. Lots of chances for Dallas to win, but it just didn't happen.
> 
> Good news is NYG, Wash, and *Eagles all suck on defense.*


Thats no way to talk about the NFC East leading Eagles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I see Dallas leading that division hmmm.:side:

http://www.nfl.com/standings


lol Skins have given up 71 points already. Giants 77.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

In all fairness Dallas probably will be leading by thursday. The Eagles play the the Chiefs that night for their 3rd game in 10 days and i think they may be a lil gassed and lose that 1. I really dont like how the schedule worked out like that.

And ya the Skins have been awful on D, im sure playing philly and then GB is skewing that number a bit but 71 points given up in 2 games is pathetic no matter who you played. I think NY might also be worse than the Skins. Nfc East going to be a race to 9 wins.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What's with all the lightening? Jeez. Can't even remember the last game postponed cuz of lightening and there's already been 3 this year.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



CamillePunk said:


> Ravens played p. bad which shows how downright atrocious the Browns really are that they couldn't do anything. Anyone who thought they were going to be improved looks foolish as usual. :lol
> 
> Marlon Brown looked OK. Wouldn't hate him as a third option to Torrey and Jacoby, but as it stands our receiving corps is extremely weak and it showed today.
> 
> ...


Yeah our performance today on offense wasn't good enough to beat an upper tier team. Gotta get this team to play 2 full halves of football. Leading after the first half against Denver and played well in the 2nd half today. This team is more inconsistent then they are lacking in talent. Texans and Pats have also struggled against what we think of as sub par teams so far though.. Pats had a closer call with both the Jets and Bills then we did with the Browns and the Texans have narrowly escaped with W's against the Chargers and Titans.. there aren't many easy games this year for AFC teams. Everyone is competing hard so far and even the top teams are grinding out W's however they can get em.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So NoC was just bad, and now this game is unbelievably sloppy by both teams (on offense, at least). Good lord. I had so much hope for tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

????


this is great defense more than sloppy offense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seattle's defense is good, mkay.

I sense a 12-3 loss.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Agreed @udfk. I have no problem with this game. Defensive heavyweights slugging it out.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The deflected INT and Wilson's horrible start seemed a bit sloppy to me, but I never said that there wasn't great defense being played, because there is. I just thought there'd be some sort of scoring from both teams

I guess my mood was really dampened by the delay and that whole Night of Champions thing


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seems now with my opponent not have anyone guy on his team, and with me with the lead and one guy to go, 2-0.I'm humble as ever right now, people thought my team would suck, just happy to be doing so well so early.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

fpalm

from 3rd and goal at the 19 to 1st and goal at the 9

fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

wrong thread, ho ho.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A Phil Dawson field goal (without Boldin or Gore breaking a big play) would all but solidify a fantasy victory for me, as my opponent and I have been within a point of each other for like the last hour. Come on, Dawson!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kellen Davis showing why he is a GOAT TE and an even GOATER Football Player. He can't catch, he can't get open, he can't block, and he can't line up without jumping early. Truly an all time great.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

BEAST MODE. Time for the 49ers to reply...

hopefully with a Phil Dawson field goal


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Michael Bennett is pretty good. I can't wait for him to join his brother Martellus in Chicago next year. :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Richard Sherman is doing a number on Anquan Boldin. That's what a shutdown corner does! :henry1

EDIT: PHIL DAWSON


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seattle just too much @ Seattle. This team is just flat out obviously good.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol @ :kaep


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL 49ERS

Fucking stupid game.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Guess KAEPER is gonna have one eyebrow tonight.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seattle vs. Jacksonville next week?! :bryan2 :angle2 :heyman6 :vince4 :jericho


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Too bad the playoff game will be in SF, SEA is :lmao on the road


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Maybe Stacks, maybe. If it's in Seattle though, we all know how it's going to end.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Any chance Blaine Gabbert comes back and triumphantly passes for 400 yards at Seattle?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



PGSucks said:


> Seattle vs. Jacksonville next week?! :bryan2 :angle2 :heyman6 :vince4 :jericho


Jacksonville shouldn't even make the trip next sunday :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seahawks have allowed 252 passing yards and one passing TD in two games...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

^ Proof that CAM > Kaep


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Epic Fantasy football come back from Kap's late pick! First time I've literally lost a game and came back to win on an int. If the Seahawks didn't run the clock out and go for it on 4th and 2 I lose this game


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The complete lack of a running game from the 49ers so far this season is a major concern, only two games in or not. Damn.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:jose


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ryan Tannehill is a great man.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy hell whats the betting line going to be for Jacksonville at Seattle?

Neither the Giants nor the skins are in big trouble yet. I would say the Giants are in bigger trouble. They have no running game or any good backup. The Skins could go to Cousins and probably should right now. If youre talking pocket passer only then Cousins > RG3. The winner of the Carolina/Giants is back in it. Neither division is strong.

Carolina needs to make a run at Bill Cowher for next year. The 49ers were just a great coach away and I feel the Panthers are in the same boat. Gotta be heartbreaking for their fans to see them lose so many close games. Could easily be 2-0.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Asomugha sucks now. This saddens me. 

Seattle defense is boss. 

49ers need to get the run game going. And more importantly, we need to finish with a better record. Can't go back to Seattle. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

A group of Jags fans will hold a rally at 3:16pm today at stadium to encourage the team to sign Tim Tebow. The rally will last 3hrs, 16mins. :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pretty cool to see James Harrison get so emotional, even to the point of shedding a tear, when discussing Dick LeBeau.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

........*Clears Throat*...........THE CHAMP.....IS.....HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE! :cena4 :cena5 I told yall we we going to wreck the 49ers! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

http://athleteswag.lockerdome.com/articles/109515457


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

had a friggin 7 hr shift yesterday and barley saw any football. only the 1st half of some early games and the 2nd half of the nite game.

seeing some highlights tho.

1. any team that plays in seattle this year should just forfeit lol

2. the nfc beast has turned into the nfc least

3. chiefs are legit

4. eagles, like i've said, are nothing more then a flash in the pan.

5. the ravens look bad.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I still think the Pats are winning their division but Dolphins aren't going to make it easy for them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ryan Clady has a Lisfranc injury. He's out for a few weeks (it'll be longer than whatever they say). That's the 2nd critical offensive lineman to go down for Denver. At least Clady could return.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> I still think the Pats are winning their division but Dolphins aren't going to make it easy for them.


It's gonna depend on how quickly the Pats pull it together. I know they will with Gronk and Amendola coming back, but how long will it take? They don't play each other until week 8. If they played right now I think the Fins would win, but in week 8...I don't know.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> It's gonna depend on how quickly the Pats pull it together. I know they will with Gronk and Amendola coming back, but how long will it take? They don't play each other until week 8. If they played right now I think the Fins would win, but in week 8...I don't know.


well that's assuming Amendola can stay healthy.



> ORLANDO, Fla. -- An Orlando television station has issued an on-air explanation for why it aired the struggling Jacksonville Jaguars while many NFL fans probably would have preferred seeing the Denver Broncos-New York Giants game, a possible Super Bowl preview featuring Peyton and Eli Manning.
> 
> WKMG TV issued the scrolled message on Sunday. It read that NFL policy states the station must carry all Jags away games. The end of the message said: "We apologize for any inconvenience.''
> 
> ...


:ti jags


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> well that's assuming Amendola can stay healthy.


True, but even just Gronk will help them a lot.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Broncos - Packers SuperBowl 48


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chiefs-Seahawks SuperBowl


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I believe the Chiefs will easily defeat the Eagles. Yes, I know the Eagles offense is good but our defense has been stellar the first two games. We should be able to slow them down. And our offense should easily run through the Eagles D. If the Chargers can do it, we can do it. 3-0 start here we come. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eagles offense is better than Dallas's. Good luck. You'll need Vick or McCoy to get injured to stop them.

So yeah, win in a shootout if you can.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> Chiefs-Seahawks SuperBowl


fpalm

Titans - Panthers SuperBowl


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Eagles offense is better than Dallas's. Good luck. You'll need Vick or McCoy to get injured to stop them.
> 
> So yeah, win in a shootout if you can.


Chiefs defense is loads better than the Redskins or Chargers as well.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Chiefs defense is loads better than the Redskins or Chargers as well.


this.

eagles dont have a chance on thursday. 

chiefs d stacks up well against philly o, and the eagles d is putrid. expect a big game from charles.

honorary chiefs fan this week lol.

but its firggin bs that the giants have to play the chiefs in week 4 when they have 10 days off after they just played denver who had 10 days off. rigged schedule.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ok I like the Chiefs and I'm happy for the fans but I think you guys are being a little too cocky.

The Eagles don't have a chance? Come on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It'll definitely be the best offensive line KC has faced. It'll be a good test.


LOL I just read that a team has NO CHANCE against the Chiefs. Ok, KC has improved but let's not anoint them the 00 Ravens just yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

HI, I AM A CHIEFS FAN. WE ARE RELEVANT. LOOK AT OUR TEAM.

Shut the fuck up. The Chiefs aren't the Broncos; Philly could easily win. :kobe


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not being cocky. I'm just overly excited due to the team being good for once. :side:

I think the Chiefs will win.. but I never said the Eagles never stood a chance. That's going a bit too far *alex0816* Even when the Chiefs went 9-0 or however how many wins they had in 2003.. I always thought they would lose the next week. I'm never going to anoint KC anything simply because they usually choke when it matters i.e. THE PLAYOFFS. 

Simply put, I think the defense can slow Vick and McCoy and our offense SHOULD put up points. Usually things never go as I want though. Just like all of last season.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



alex0816 said:


> this.
> 
> eagles dont have a chance on thursday.
> 
> ...


Even i said that the chiefs should probably be favourites but let's not be ridiculous. The chiefs lit up the jags( who im pretty sure a couple cfl teams could beat) and struggled against a dallas team that is still adjusting to a new defensive system. The chiefs are not some juggernaut. The Eagles are at home and should be pumped up to face Reid, the game could go either way.

And :ti @ rigged schedule, the Eagles are playing their 3rd game in 9 or 10 days so it's not like its something exclusive to the Giants to have to deal with a tough schedule. The way the Giants have played i dont really think the schedule matters anyways, they're basically jaguars-east at this point.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Where the Honey Badger haters?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Solid defense from the Bengals so far.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I hate when teams play that patty cake D on 3rd and long thinking it's all good and the draw just eats them up. PUSSY PREVENT.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

i miss heath


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Big Ben racking up them incomplete passes.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

dalton is fucking terrible lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nice job there, Dalton. :ti


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*Dalton is fucking terrible. There aren't many starting QB's in the league that I'd put him above. I'd rather they let Skelton play. *


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Dalton is fucking terrible. There aren't many starting QB's in the league that I'd put him above. I'd rather they let Skelton play. *


Johnny Bengal! :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao at that bullshit call.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I have Gio in my cash league in fantasy so it's nice to see him start to break out. I know Benjarvis is a real safe player but with Gio's explosiveness and potential i don't think it will be too long before he makes BGE an after thought.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Steelers being bad is painful to me. Them being bad feels like some form of personal failure because my brain refuses to accept the fact that they're awful. Now normally I delude myself into thinking the Wizards are going to make the playoffs every year, but reality hits I realize they suck. This doesn't happen with the Steelers. 

My coping mechanism is baby steps. I feel that if my mind digresses to the state of a toddler I can deal with the Steelers losing. My method came to me when offsides Woodley stepped over the LOS. The Steelers have scored 10 points, that's progress. Ben hasn't died. 

I'm now on the Tomlin wagon again. Racist fans piss me off, they believe he struggles as a coach because he relates to the players too much because of race. A team full of blacks can't be led by a black man because then they would get too comfortable. That type of thinking takes me out of the half joking mood of this post.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That int's probably the dagger.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fuck baby steps. The most painful thing about the Steelers sucking is that the conference as a whole is awful. It makes you think that if this team was decent they could as least make the playoffs. Now I have to worry about other teams fighting for the worst record. 

My new coping mechanism is to be humble. The meek shall inherit the earth. Being humble sounds boring. I am going to set a countdown until Heath Miller's return. Now I have something to look forward to while they stay awful.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

frown for the clown, babe. we'll get some splash plays with him

also they need to fucking hire gruden. dude probably had a better gameplan just for the broadcast then tomlin and haley combined.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Steelers are Jax level now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Tomlin doesn't do anything. He usually had his coordinators handle everything and they were good or semi competent. Hayley is bad. The defense is aging and needs better players. 

The Steelers being bad now are the result of the cap management. They've been near the cap at years and would restructure away and now it's caught up to them. The picks on offensive the line are looking to be a bad investment.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

tank plz


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bengals don't look as great as everyone thought they'd be.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wonder what Green could do with a good/great QB. Just look at what Calvin does with Stafford and you probably get a rough idea.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



IMPULSE said:


> Tomlin doesn't do anything. He usually had his coordinators handle everything and they were good or semi competent. Hayley is bad. The defense is aging and needs better players.
> 
> The Steelers being bad now are the result of the cap management. They've been near the cap at years and would restructure away and now it's caught up to them. The picks on offensive the line are looking to be a bad investment.


he manages the clock and is tasked to motivate and discipline and see over the entire squad during practice. he's as much to blame as haley. team has no heart and they make stupid mistakes that pile up during games. that's the hc's responsibility.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Colts gonna get butt raped next week in SF.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

AJ Green should come to Baltimore. :flacco3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Baltimore can't afford him because they overpaid someone


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> fpalm
> 
> Titans - Panthers SuperBowl


Lol, i was pretty much joking.

Keyshawn Johnson did pick the Chiefs to make the SuperBowl this year though, lol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I found this on a site while looking up gifs. Combining my two favorite things. Game of Thrones and Football.

http://www.uproxx.com/sports/2013/09/heres-a-game-of-thrones-sigil-for-every-nfl-team/2/









:jordan2









:ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*









:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










eppers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*











LUCK :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










Geography is ok, but the division knowledge is weak.













This one is terrible, but unintentionally funny.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Those are all dumb, and most would be better without the text.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










:ben3

they couldn't even come up with something clever


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The New Orleans house words would scare any criminal. We come marching, bounties are deadly.

The Redskins one tells RG3 future. RIP him.

I hate the Steelers sigil. 

:lmao at that Bills ether.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:mark: Fletcher keeping up that good guy reputation that all the Eagles have. Would have been nice if he could have gotten that close to Rivers during an actual pass attempt though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ryan Clady out for the season. Pretty big blow for the Broncos.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well this sucks for my team. Clady cannot be replaced, I just can only hope Clark can answer the call and be decent. If anything Manning is one of the best at getting rid of the ball before allowing to get sacked, but he still needs a little time and hopefully our new LT can provide that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I figured Clady would miss more than a few weeks. Almost always when you hear Lisfranc, and it's really Lisfranc and not Shefter lies, the player is done. 

Huge blow to the Broncos. Maybe the next guy up does ok though. We shall see.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fun facts i read on Grantland, Eli is the first qb in almost 10 years to have 7 interceptions after the first 2 games and Eli also has the most interception since he entered the NFL. I enjoy these kind of these stats.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That second stat is supposed to say he leads the league in picks during the time he's been in the NFL but i feel like i worded it poorly.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Brandon Weeden benched. Browns starting QB is now Brian Hoyer. Brady's former protege finally getting his chance :jose

Edit: Oh wait nvm, Weeden got injured :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

No Jason Campbell? Racists.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lel. Apparently Campbell is the 3rd string QB and Hoyer is the backup, when Weeden is healthy of course.

lel. Campbell is better than both of them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










:ti


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Trent Richardson to Colts for first round pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

OMG ORGASMED.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

hmm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Whyy!?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL CLEVELAND

Colts just need an offensive line and they are fucking STACKED on offense.


Why didn't Dallas do this....ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Colts now have two of the top three picks from the 2012 draft.


And exactly what MrMr said. In three years, 5 fives, whatever years this time is going to be UNSTOPPABLE on offense as long as we don't get killed with retarded cap problems.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy shit. :lol Browns.

Trent is a Colt? Wow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK?

This was all it took? Who am I kidding BB loves his 1st rounders he'd have never done this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. T-Rich.... I've been somber all day over Dwayne Allen being done for the year, but this just made my dong explode.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just a 1st rounder? SEriously?!!?!?!?

I'm just in disbelief this just happened. I love it for Indy and I'm insanely jealous.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I actually don't hate this for Cleveland, but it's still a very shocking move.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

And I just paid $13 for Donald Brown in the auction league.

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Seriously, if all it took was a 1st round pick, I would have done that if I were in charge of a majority of teams right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL @ Browns. 

Our oline has looked decent at best on run plays this season. That's better than they've done since 2008, when Tarik Glenn retirer and Jake Scott left. It's been 5 years of 2 yard carries.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who's the starting RB for the Browns now?? lol

lolbrowns


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Yeah, but with both Luck and TRENT teams won't be able to know what we're attacking and that's going to help out both the passing and run game. Teams can't just always expect pass now on LUCK and run with TRENT.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chris OBGYN or however you spell his name is the Browns' primary backup now starter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They're signing McGahee.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So now, the 2012 draft has given the Colts: Luck, Richardson, Hilton, Allen, Fleener. Wow.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The new Manning/James


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What's the Browns motive for trading Trent?

Srs. Is it just a pure tanking move?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Apparently Chud said Trent didn't fit. Eh to that.

Could be they want to rebuild with all players of their choosing. Good luck.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Chud's an idiot, BYTHEWAY.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Browns going for the Clowney/Manziel combo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Browns going for the Clowney/Manziel combo.


Yeah that's what I was said in the chatbox. Colts 1st will more than likely be late but Manziel.

But I think the likely scenario is that they're tanking this year and gonna try to load up on draft picks.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Probably the most out of nowhere trade I've ever seen in the NFL. Teams just don't trade a top 3 pick after 1 year, especially a guy like Trent who's flashed serious talent when he's not being held back by the Browns offensive limitations. I bet they're trying to get that extra 1st rounder so they can bundle it for the #1 QB in next years draft (if their original pick is high enough they won't even have to bundle both 1st). Not a fan of the trade from the Browns perspective, will probably end up being a low 20's pick.. think they could've gotten more considering T-Rich's age, potential, and the investment of a top 3 pick they made in him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Probably the most out of nowhere trade I've ever seen in the NFL. Teams just don't trade a top 3 pick after 1 year, especially a guy like Trent who's flashed serious talent when he's not being held back by the Browns offensive limitations. I bet they're trying to get that extra 1st rounder so they can bundle it for the #1 QB in next years draft. Not a fan of the trade from the Browns perspective, will probably end up being a low 20's pick.. think they could've gotten more considering T-Rich's age, potential, and the investment of a top 3 pick they made in him.


And this is my main thing. It's not even the fact that they traded Trent after a year, which is still pretty terrible but at that price?

I'm willing to bet that many teams would've offered more than just one 1st rounder for Trent Richardson.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I really don't know how I feel about the deal. One one hand, they traded away a guy with serious talent. On another hand, he plays the most interchangeable position, and they set themselves up to take a (hopefully) franchise QB and another significant piece, which may help them more overall.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They can still draft a RB in the 2nd round. Seastrunk and De'Anthony Thomas are probably late 1st to 2nd round picks.

Clowney, Manziel, De'Anthony Thomas with the first three picks along with Gordon and Cameron? That is a talented group.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> I really don't know how I feel about the deal. One one hand, they traded away a guy with serious talent. On another hand, he plays the most interchangeable position, and they set themselves up to take a (hopefully) franchise QB and another significant piece, which may help them more overall.


The thing is they can't miss on that 1st rounder. If they do, it's one of the worst trades ever.


I'm with everyone here saying they had to get more than just a 1st rounder.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

By the way, when was the last big mid-season trade in the NFL? I can only think of Roy Williams from Detroit to Dallas for Dallas's bank and Carson Palmer to Oakland.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*Collusion it has to be.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> The thing is they can't miss on that 1st rounder. If they do, it's one of the worst trades ever.
> 
> 
> *I'm with everyone here saying they had to get more than just a 1st rounder.*


Do we know if they could get more though? I'm sure they were shopping him and maybe this is the best deal they could make. Like WWF said, he plays the most interchangeable position and one that's not valued highly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

McGahee > Richardson for the rest of the season. BANK ON IT.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> McGahee > Richardson for the rest of the season. BANK ON IT.


Wouldn't surprise me

There is only one reason for the Browns to make this trade...they want to make sure they can get whichever QB they want next year. In that case, I'm inclined to think it's a good trade for the Browns.

As for the Colts...do they need a RB SOOO bad that they trade a first round pick for one in week 3?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> And this is my main thing. It's not even the fact that they traded Trent after a year, which is still pretty terrible but at that price?
> 
> I'm willing to bet that many teams would've offered more than just one 1st rounder for Trent Richardson.


I agree, doubt they really shopped him around if that's the offer they went with. It's not like he was a top 3 pick in 2005.. they spent a top 3 pick on him just last year and that should've really been taken into consideration (Only guys taken above him RG3 and Luck). He's played as well as you could possibly expect considering the QB and WR situation around him. The Browns management and FO are the reason they've been a perennial door mat in not just the AFC but the entire NFL for over a decade now. I would guarantee at least one or more teams in the NFL could put together a better package of picks for T-Rich if the Browns FO had the patience to inquire with additional teams. If possible I wouldn't want my trade partner to be a potential playoff squad either. Even if the best offer from another team is also just a 1st rounder try to target a team who could actually end up with a top 10 pick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



abrown0718 said:


> Do we know if they could get more though? I'm sure they were shopping him and maybe this is the best deal they could make. Like WWF said, he plays the most interchangeable position and one that's not valued highly.


You could be right. Possibly they demanded a 2014 1st in return and not many teams were willing to part with theirs either because they're also bad or because they already have a star RB.

Or maybe the Colts were the 1st team they contacted and they just took whatever they offered.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

This is a different Browns FO though. Trent was Holmgren's pick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me
> 
> There is only one reason for the Browns to make this trade...they want to make sure they can get whichever QB they want next year. In that case, I'm inclined to think it's a good trade for the Browns.
> 
> As for the Colts...do they need a RB SOOO bad that they trade a first round pick for one in week 3?


Chud was McGahee's OC at The U, so you know he's gonna feed him the ball all day.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



abrown0718 said:


> Do we know if they could get more though? I'm sure they were shopping him and maybe this is the best deal they could make. Like WWF said, he plays the most interchangeable position and one that's not valued highly.


WR is the most interchangeable position since it's an extension of the QB. RB isn't valued as highly as it used to be though, this is true.

We don't really know many details. This came out of the blue. Teams do not usually want to deal 1st rounders these days, so yeah, it's possible this really is the best deal they could get.





> As for the Colts...do they need a RB SOOO bad that they trade a first round pick for one in week 3?


Trent is basically their 1st round pick for next year.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me
> 
> There is only one reason for the Browns to make this trade...they want to make sure they can get whichever QB they want next year. In that case, I'm inclined to think it's a good trade for the Browns.
> 
> *As for the Colts...do they need a RB SOOO bad that they trade a first round pick for one in week 3?*


Considering he was a 2012 top 3 pick that was a great trade for the Colts. Trent is far better then anyone who would've been available in the 20's in next years draft. It also takes out the risk of a late 1st round RB panning out, instead they get a top 3 pick caliber player and he already has a year under his belt as far as development. On top of that they get him a year early and don't have to wait until next year's draft to get their RB of the future... Home run for Indy. Deal could also pan out for the Browns long term but there is just too many variables on their end of the trade for me to feel good about it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

It was actually a 1/3/4 for Richardson.

And I don't really hate the deal by Cleveland.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Considering he was a 2012 top 3 pick that was a great trade for the Colts. Trent is far better then anyone who would've been available in the 20's in next years draft. It also takes out the risk of a late 1st round RB panning out, instead they get a top 3 pick caliber player and he already has a year under his belt as far as development. On top of that they get him a year early and don't have to wait until next year's draft to get their RB of the future... Home run for Indy. Deal could also pan out for the Browns long term but there is just too many variables on their end of the trade for me to feel good about it.


Where he was drafted doesn't mean anything anymore. How well he has played does. And he hasn't played like a 1st round pick so far IMO.

IMO this trade was a steal for the Browns(assuming they get their franchise QB) since they get their QB of the future and I'm assuming a good WR and give away a player at the least important position.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> It was actually a 1/3/4 for Richardson.
> 
> And I don't really hate the deal by Cleveland.


Source?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

sucks to be a browns fan.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TJ Houshmandzadeh on Total Access: "Browns lost with Trent Richardson, they can lose without him."

So true



TEHCOCK said:


> sucks to be a browns fan.


When doesn't it? At least they have a lot more hope for next year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ah nvm, Schefter's twitter said they had two 1/3/4's this year but those other two must've come from a different deal.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Where he was drafted doesn't mean anything anymore. How well he has played does. And he hasn't played like a 1st round pick so far IMO.
> 
> IMO this trade was a steal for the Browns(assuming they get their franchise QB) since they get their QB of the future and I'm assuming a good WR and give away a player at the least important position.


Yes where someone drafted absolutely does matter when you are trading them just a year later, where they were selected is a barometer of the investment you made. Hasn't played like a 1st round pick? You realize Brandon Weeden is his QB and they have no passing game whatsoever right? Teams stacked the box on him and he still rushed for 11 TD's his rookie year, what more can you ask for out a rookie with that kind of supporting cast around him in a completely one dimensional offense? 

The Browns got their QB of the future? Really who is he? Last time I checked there is a bunch of variables factoring into that end of the trade. Where will the Colts pick be? What QB's will declare and what will their draft stock be? Do other teams in the top 5 need a QB? Will who they select even pan out? Will who they select even have anyone to throw the ball to besides Cameron? It's far from a steal for the Browns, it has the potential to be a good trade for them long term but only time will tell. Indy is the team who actually got a steal.. they bomb in 2011 and get Luck and T-Rich (2/3 of the top 3 picks in 2012) and all they give up is a 2014 1st rounder that will in all likely hood be in the 20's... THAT'S a steal.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

AFC North just got a little bit easier.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What da hell, how the fuck do they only get one draft pick for him, Browns went full retard on that trade fpalm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> TJ Houshmandzadeh on Total Access: "Browns lost with Trent Richardson, they can lose without him."
> 
> So true
> 
> ...


well im assuming they werent going to win more than 4 or 5 games anyway. So they may have had hope with the qb they would probably be drafting.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Yes where someone drafted absolutely does matter when you are trading them just a year later, where they were selected is a barometer of the investment you made. Hasn't played like a 1st round pick? You realize Brandon Weeden is his QB and they have no passing game whatsoever right? Teams stacked the box on him and he still rushed for 11 TD's his rookie year, what more can you ask for out a rookie with that kind of supporting cast around him in a completely one dimensional offense?
> 
> The Browns got their QB of the future? Really who is he? Last time I checked there is a bunch of variables factoring into that end of the trade. Where will the Colts pick be? What QB's will declare and what will their draft stock be? Do other teams in the top 5 need a QB? Will who they select even pan out? Will who they select even have anyone to throw the ball to besides Cameron? It's far from a steal for the Browns, it has the potential to be a good trade for them long term but only time will tell. Indy is the team who actually got a steal.. they bomb in 2011 and get Luck and T-Rich (2/3 of the top 3 picks in 2012) and all they give up is a 2014 1st rounder that will in all likely hood be in the 20's... THAT'S a steal.


Completely disagree. Weedon was drafted in the 1st round too. Do you think anyone in their right mind would give up a 1st round pick for him right now? What about Justin Blackmon? He was a top 10 pick...think the Jags could get a first round pick for him?

And so what if they stack the box? The Browns have a pretty good O-line. They still create good holes for him. Watch tape of him and tell me he's worth a first round pick. IMO Adrian Peterson is the only RB in the NFL worth a first round pick. The Browns could sign McGahee and Michael Turner and get as many yds and TDs out of them as the would have out of T-Rich. Also, if a good QB/passing game is so essential to the success of a RB then why did the Packers go 44 games(or whatever it was) without a 100 yd rusher? It helps don't get me wrong, but the O-line is much more important.

Not to mention the Colts have much bigger needs than RB in the draft. Like every position on defense and their O-line and prolly WR.

You are also assuming there are no sure things at QB in the draft. I've heard Bridgewater compared to Luck by MANY people as far as being a sure thing goes.

I guess only time will tell who got the better end of it. Could end up working for both teams. Or neither.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> well im assuming they werent going to win more than 4 or 5 games anyway. So they may have had hope with the qb they would probably be drafting.


The least they could have done was trade for a better draft pick, or more than one if they wanted to basically give him to the Colts


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> AFC North just got a little bit easier.


:flacco3 already 11-0 against the Browns as it is.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Browns are tanking


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

_Completely_ agree w/ Hades here. I get that he was a top three pick, but he wasn't this regime's top three pick. If they feel like they need to go in another direction, then I can understand it. Trent hasn't lived up to the hype, either. You can say that opposing teams stack the box, but so what? Cleveland's OL isn't bad, and if he's truly one of the top RBs in the league, he'd beat those defenses. Averaging 3.5 YPC is pretty much unacceptable.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Psycho Sid said:


> Browns are tanking


jags got a two week head start on that.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> jags got a two week head start on that.


Jags have more of a two YEAR head start on that.

If they were smart they would trade MJD for whatever they can get for him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll wait and see on Richardson. Did he suck in Cleveland because Cleveland had no other weapons and they squared in on him, or did he suck in Cleveland because like another highly touted RB from Bama he just isn't that good? At Indy we'll get a much clearer picture of which scenario is which.

Can't say I like Cleveland only getting 1 pick for him, but I can't say I really disagree with them trading him away. RBs are a dime a dozen as far as I'm concerned (outside of AP and maybe two or three other guys). If Cleveland gets Bridgewater and a receiving weapons to go with them I won't totally hate the trade. Won't be able to tell for a while though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Barring an Adrian Peterson type prospect (and even he had injury issues) you really should never ever take a running back in the top 10.

This is just hilarious incompetence from Cleveland, and not even surprising.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> I'll wait and see on Richardson. Did he suck in Cleveland because Cleveland had no other weapons and they squared in on him, or did he suck in Cleveland because like another highly touted RB from Bama he just isn't that good? At Indy we'll get a much clearer picture of which scenario is which.
> 
> Can't say I like Cleveland only getting 1 pick for him, but I can't say I really disagree with them trading him away. RBs are a dime a dozen as far as I'm concerned (outside of AP and maybe two or three other guys). If Cleveland gets Bridgewater and a receiving weapons to go with them I won't totally hate the trade. Won't be able to tell for a while though.


Very true, but what if T-Rich fails in Indy? Will the excuse now be "he didn't have an O-line"??

If you were a Browns fan and I asked you "What would you rather have...a RB averaging 3.5 yds per carry, or your choice of QBs in what looks like a very good QB class, and prolly another 1st round talent?" what would your answer be? 

I'm taking the QB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If he plays in Indy the way he did in Cleveland I think it'd be safe to say he was/is a bust. Top 5 RBs are supposed to be league leaders. With him we just can't say a whole lot about it yet I think. There are always late bloomers and obviously Cleveland's offense wasn't in good shape with him to begin.

And I'd agree I'd take the QB (especially since Weeden is clearly not the GUY they thought he would be) but I still think they could've gotten more than just a first rounder for him. Seems like they were selling a bit short on him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

But GOTY Week 13 -

Jags/Browns :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I actually like this more for Cleveland than I do for Indy.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> But GOTY Week 13 -
> 
> Jags/Browns :mark:


Damn will that game even be televised :lmao


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

wow. just saw the trent is now a colt.

big move for indy as they have a real good 1-2 punch with trent and bradshaw(bradshaw wouldnt be able to get thru the year as their #1 back) and luck throwing to so many differnt guys, colts have a really offense already, gonna be even better now. dont get why the browns did it.

and only for a 1st rounder? for richardson? great deal. my only question is where were my giants on this deal? lol. the run game has been non existent for them and wilson just reeks of bust. tho their main problems are lying on the o line(or lack there of i should say) ok im going off topic now lol.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



alex0816 said:


> wow. just saw the trent is now a colt.
> 
> big move for indy as they have a real good 1-2 punch with trent and bradshaw(bradshaw wouldnt be able to get thru the year as their #1 back) and luck throwing to so many differnt guys, colts have a really offense already, gonna be even better now. dont get why the browns did it.
> 
> and only for a 1st rounder? for richardson? great deal. my only question is where were my giants on this deal? lol. the run game has been non existent for them and wilson just reeks of bust. tho their main problems are lying on the o line(or lack there of i should say) ok im going off topic now lol.


Wilson is averaging 4.6 ypc...T-Rich 3.5 ypc....who reeks of bust?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

watching Hey Rookie, Welcome to the NFL. why does Honey Badger have one eyebrow? did he get hazed


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn will that game even be televised :lmao


Yes. I'll be forced to watch that on television over many other great, relevant games.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Completely disagree. Weedon was drafted in the 1st round too. Do you think anyone in their right mind would give up a 1st round pick for him right now? What about Justin Blackmon? He was a top 10 pick...think the Jags could get a first round pick for him?
> 
> And so what if they stack the box? The Browns have a pretty good O-line. They still create good holes for him. Watch tape of him and tell me he's worth a first round pick. IMO Adrian Peterson is the only RB in the NFL worth a first round pick. The Browns could sign McGahee and Michael Turner and get as many yds and TDs out of them as the would have out of T-Rich. Also, if a good QB/passing game is so essential to the success of a RB then why did the Packers go 44 games(or whatever it was) without a 100 yd rusher? It helps don't get me wrong, but the O-line is much more important.
> 
> ...



I actually want to know what you actually know of the Colts because by reading your posts it doesn't seem like you know a whole lot about our situation. Especially since you just suggested we draft a WR.


Trent was in a bad situation and played 18 games. He's nowhere near bust level yet, even if he stayed there. Guys need more time than that to develop on bad teams and he just got traded to a team where the offense will be far more balanced. 

Did we need a runningback that badly? No, but of Trent's talent it is worth it. I agree we need a better oline and a better front 7, but good oline and front 7 players are available every year, players of Trent's potential aren't.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Wilson is averaging 4.6 ypc...T-Rich 3.5 ypc....who reeks of bust?


wilson- 3 fumbles on 85 carries
trent- 3 fumbles on 300 carries

i'll give wilson time. hes a young player whos played behind a bad oline, but there is no excuse for the fumbles and he wont stick around if he dont fix it.

the only good hes done is on kick returns.

go a little off topic, but fuck tampa bay. doug martin should be the giants rb right now.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Yes. I'll be forced to watch that on television over many other great, relevant games.


Watch it be like 35-35 going into overtime, except both teams have 0 wins :lmao


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



LUCK said:


> I actually want to know what you actually know of the Colts because by reading your posts it doesn't seem like you know a whole lot about our situation. Especially since you just suggested we draft a WR.
> 
> 
> Trent was in a bad situation and played 18 games. He's nowhere near bust level yet, even if he stayed there. Guys need more time than that to develop on bad teams and he just got traded to a team where the offense will be far more balanced.
> ...


Wayne is getting old and Heyward-Bey has shown me nothing. TY Hilton is excellent. I would draft a WR high if I were Irsay.

RBs don't really need time to develop. That's one of the few positions that can say that. The only thing most young RBs struggle with is pass pro.

And good RBs ARE available every year. In the draft and FA. Lacy was a 2nd round pick, Alfred Morris a 6th, Michael Turner still a FA, Reggie Bush was a FA.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



alex0816 said:


> wilson- 3 fumbles on 85 carries
> trent- 3 fumbles on 300 carries
> 
> i'll give wilson time. hes a young player whos played behind a bad oline, but there is no excuse for the fumbles and he wont stick around if he dont fix it.
> ...


I agree on the fumbles thing, but that can be fixed. AP and Tiki had fumble problems early in their careers and they fixed it.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Yes. I'll be forced to watch that on television over many other great, relevant games.


The televised NFL games in Florida are always exciting!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Farnham the Drunk said:


> The televised NFL games in Florida are always exciting!


SURE ARE! 



LUCK said:


> I actually want to know what you actually know of the Colts because by reading your posts it doesn't seem like you know a whole lot about our situation. Especially since you just suggested we draft a WR.
> 
> 
> Trent was in a bad situation and played 18 games. He's nowhere near bust level yet, even if he stayed there. Guys need more time than that to develop on bad teams and he just got traded to a team where the offense will be far more balanced.
> ...


Drafting a WR isn't a bad suggestion, considering Wayne's probably only got 2 or so more years left (if that), and Heyward-Bey is on a 1-year deal, an shouldn't be a starter anyways. Yes, I realize that Hilton is goint to be great, but he alone probably won't be enough.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> I agree on the fumbles thing, but that can be fixed. AP and Tiki had fumble problems early in their careers and they fixed it.


And just like Wilson can improve on his ball carrying/security, why can't Richardson develop and become a better back and his YPC increase?

I mean is it impossible that a player can improve his YPC?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> And just like Wilson can improve on his ball carrying/security, why can't Richardson develop and become a better back and his YPC increase?
> 
> I mean is it impossible that a player can improve his YPC?


Never said that. But are you going to trade a first round pick for a guy you HOPE improves his YPC?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

@ WWF, I realize that but at the moment it isn't a priority which is what I'm saying. I realize we need to get another one but that can come in time or with a later round pick.



Hades1313 said:


> Wayne is getting old and Heyward-Bey has shown me nothing. TY Hilton is excellent. I would draft a WR high if I were Irsay.
> 
> RBs don't really need time to develop. That's one of the few positions that can say that. The only thing most young RBs struggle with is pass pro.
> 
> And good RBs ARE available every year. In the draft and FA. Lacy was a 2nd round pick, Alfred Morris a 6th, Michael Turner still a FA, Reggie Bush was a FA.


Our passing attack is fine. We also have Fleener(and Allen but he's injured). If we want to improve our passing attack it should start with the protection, not the receivers.

Most young running backs aren't with the Browns that can't do anything outside of hand it off. Our offensive line is bad as well, but the threat of the passing will leave open more holes for Trent to run through. I expect him to improve from his yardage.

Eddie Lacy just lost his job to Starks in Green Bay. Starks isn't good. Ball appears to have lost his job to Moreno in Denver. Steelers running back is hurt.

David Wilson couldn't even get carries over Jacobs because of his fumble issues.


Running backs aren't a dime in a dozen, to find actually great backs is hard and Trent has a chance of becoming one. He wasn't taken third overall last year for no reason, he has the talent, he just needs a good opportunity to showcase it. If he busts he busts, but the trade is definitely worth it for both the short and long term possibilities.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Maybe people in Florida are so fucked up cause they're forced to watch shitty football games all the time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Never said that. But are you going to trade a first round pick for a guy you HOPE improves his YPC?


If I'm the Colts, yeah I would trade a likely late 1st round pick for Trent Richardson. It's a no brainer.

Personally, I think it's pretty stupid to deem Trent Richardson a bust because he had a subpar YPC in his first season.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Completely disagree. Weedon was drafted in the 1st round too. Do you think anyone in their right mind would give up a 1st round pick for him right now? What about Justin Blackmon? He was a top 10 pick...think the Jags could get a first round pick for him?
> 
> *Your comparing a late 1st round pick who's 29 yrs old to a top 3 pick who's 23 yrs old? There is a DRASTIC difference. Blackmon on the other hand has character/work ethic issues and has dealt with arrests and suspensions already in just 1 year which drastically hurts his value. T-Rich had double digit TD's and right under 1000 yds which should only go up in the next couple years, no off field issues AND was a top 3 pick just last year. Blackmon has potential bust appeal from off field issues and a production stand point. T-Rich isn't dealing with either of those issues and yet again is a poor comparison. *
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



LUCK said:


> @ WWF, I realize that but at the moment it isn't a priority which is what I'm saying. I realize we need to get another one but that can come in time or with a later round pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lacy lost his job cuz he got a concussion and Starks had a good game against a crappy defense. Ball never had the starting job. Wilson will have the job back soon, Jacobs didn't do shit.

I NEVER said T-Rich doesn't have the talent. What I'm saying is he has had 18 games and hasn't shown that talent. That to me, does not make him worth a 1st round pick. And again I don't give a crap where he was drafted, I care how he has played in the NFL. If it matters so much where people are drafted then Weedon must be worth more than Russell Wilson since Weedon was a 1st rounder and Wilson a 3rd. 



Notorious said:


> If I'm the Colts, yeah I would trade a likely late 1st round pick for Trent Richardson. It's a no brainer.
> 
> Personally, I think it's pretty stupid to deem Trent Richardson a bust because he had a subpar YPC in his first season.


When did I say he's a bust? All I said was he's not worth a first round pick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Richardson's YPC wasn't great, but he did score 11 rushing TDs last year, tied for 5th in the league. It'll be tough to replace that production.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

How is Trent Richardson not worth a late 1st round pick? Yes he had a subpar YPC last season but let's not leave out the fact that he rushed for close to 1000 yards and had over 10 TD's. YPC isn't the be all, end all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rushing for 950 yards isn't an accomplishment.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

i thought he got 1k yards. still nothing a decent feature back shouldn't be able to accomplish.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm not saying rushing for 950 yards is a huge accomplishment but the way you guys are acting is as if Trent had a terrible season when that's not the case at all.

Regardless, I stick with my point that Trent Richardson for a late 1st round pick is a good deal for the Colts. It's not like they're trading a top 10 pick for him.

I don't really have a problem with the Browns trading Richardson my only complaint is that I think they possibly could've gotten a better return for him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

His season wasn't impressive, is all I'm saying.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Damn you people must have expected a lot out of Trent. He was in an offense with a rookie QB and many unproven WRs so of course D's keyed in on him. Couple that with the fact that he was a ROOKIE and yeah, he didn't have a phenomenal year. Oh well. Doesn't mean he is a bust by any means.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nobody is saying he's a bust. When you draft a RB in the top three, which is something that's become increasingly rare in recent years, you expect MUCH more than 950 yards and a 3.6 YPC.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> How is Trent Richardson not worth a late 1st round pick? Yes he had a subpar YPC last season but let's not leave out the fact that he rushed for close to 1000 yards and had over 10 TD's. YPC isn't the be all, end all.


It's certainly the most important stat for a RB.

Michael Turner rushed for 10 TDs last year. Yet no one will even sign him. Take a look at Turner's YPC last year. That's prolly why. I'll save you the trouble...it's exactly the same as T-Rich's.



WWF said:


> Rushing for 950 yards isn't an accomplishment.


THANK YOU



TomahawkJock said:


> Damn you people must have expected a lot out of Trent. He was in an offense with a rookie QB and many unproven WRs so of course D's keyed in on him. Couple that with the fact that he was a ROOKIE and yeah, he didn't have a phenomenal year. Oh well. Doesn't mean he is a bust by any means.


Alfred Morris and Doug Martin were rookies too.

Again, I'm not saying that T-Rich doesn't have 1st round talent. All I'm saying is that in 18 games he hasn't looked like a 1st round talent and IMO that makes him not worth a 1st round pick. I'm also saying this is clearly a move by the Browns to ensure they get the QB they want in the draft next year. And everybody knows that QB is the most important position to have and RB is the least important.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Also, you say ROOKIE as if it means that it really means anything. TONS of RBs have amazing rookie seasons.

@ TJ


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> It's certainly the most important stat for a RB.
> 
> Michael Turner rushed for 10 TDs last year. Yet no one will even sign him. Take a look at Turner's YPC last year. That's prolly why. I'll save you the trouble...it's exactly the same as T-Rich's.
> 
> ...


Michael Turner is 31 years old, out of his prime and has played nine seasons in the league.

While Trent last season was a 22 year old rookie. I'm 99.9% sure if Michael Turner was Trent's age he wouldn't have a problem finding a job.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Notorious said:


> Michael Turner is 31 years old, out of his prime and has played nine seasons in the league.
> 
> While Trent last season was a 22 year old rookie. I'm 99.9% sure if Michael Turner was Trent's age he wouldn't have a problem finding a job.


But would Turner be worth a first round pick?

By the way the guy they replaced Turner with is a whopping 1 year younger than him and has played just as many seasons. And Turner's career numbers are actually better than Jackson's in YPC and TDs. I still don't get that move by the Falcon's, but I digress.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

You don't get the move by the Falcons because you're a stats geek. You over-analyze them and take them as someone's worth. At least that's what you seem to have done with every player you've talked about thus far. :kobe8


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



LUCK said:


> You don't get the move by the Falcons because you're a stats geek. You over-analyze them and take them as someone's worth. At least that's what you seem to have done with every player you've talked about thus far. :kobe8


I actually watch every NFL game too, so it's not just the stats.

And I don't do that at all. Everybody said the Fins overpaid for Wallace cuz his stats were down last year and he drops passes and can only run deep routes. I know better, cuz I watch the games.

Well enlighten me then... Why did the Falcons go for Jackson instead of Turner?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If you watch Football, then you know that Michael Turner is slow, has no lateral agility, and is a non-factor in the passing game. Jackson can do all of those things much better than Turner.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Because Michael Turner is completely done as a player. He didn't fit their fast offense, wasn't a receiving back, and he was no longer valued as a workhorse running back that could fight for tough yards. Because he couldn't. He was also on the young end of 30 and for a running back has a lot of mileage, which had a lot to do with it.

Turner has the same mileage but is a better runner and fits their offense better. Of course he's been injured a lot so far this season so he might not work out either, but he was an upgrade over Turner and damn near everyone realizes this.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



LUCK said:


> Because Michael Turner is completely done as a player. He didn't fit their fast offense, wasn't a receiving back, and he was no longer valued as a workhorse running back that could fight for tough yards. Because he couldn't. He was also on the young end of 30 and for a running back has a lot of mileage, which had a lot to do with it.
> 
> Turner has the same mileage but is a better runner and fits their offense better. Of course he's been injured a lot so far this season so he might not work out either, but he was an upgrade over Turner and damn near everyone realizes this.


So they wanted a younger, faster RB who can catch the ball...They already have Jaquizz Rodgers and Jason Snelling for that.

BTW Jackson has A LOT more mileage than Turner. Jackson has been a feature back his whole career. Turner hasn't.

And if Jackson is so good then why did the Rams let him go?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What are you trying to argue here?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just saw a CAM Sportscenter commercial. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's a good actor. Should be in action movies after he FAILS as a QB (not srs I believe in Cam).


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> I agree on the fumbles thing, but that can be fixed. AP and Tiki had fumble problems early in their careers and they fixed it.


fumbles can be fixed, true, but its also other things with wilson.

doesnt know how to pick up the blitz(jacobs is the only back they have now that can)

the way he runs. just seems to tip toe behind the line of scrimmage or tries to out run every1 to the sidelines

but again, i cant completely put balme on him because outside of beatty and pugh at the tackles, both guards and center have been abysmal for the giants in the 1st 2 games. like really bad.

idk if wilson would play better if they were better in those areas.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> He's a good actor. Should be in action movies after he FAILS as a QB (not srs I believe in Cam).


It's alright to be jealous, MrMr. CAM has one thing that Romo will never possess...


























A FUCKING LEGO SCULPTURE OF HIMSELF


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao

If only that could be Cam's smiley...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The fat that there's no Cam Newton or Steve Smith smileys is DISGUSTING.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I would just like to announce that i have officially requested a WF name change to Chip Kelly in DEFIANCE of Andy Reid for the upcomming Andy Reid bowl tommorow. I'm a better football fan (wrestling message board-wise) than all of you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah, it's disgusting that we don't have a LUCK smiley even though some have been made. :kobe2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> I would just like to announce that i have officially requested a WF name change to Chip Kelly in DEFIANCE of Andy Reid for the upcomming Andy Reid bowl tommorow. I'm a better football fan (wrestling message board-wise) than all of you.


The thread title? That's doable. 

Or your name or what? Speak English HM.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Humbled Moron said:


> I would just like to announce that i have officially requested a WF name change to Chip Kelly in DEFIANCE of Andy Reid for the upcomming Andy Reid bowl tommorow. I'm a better football fan (wrestling message board-wise) than all of you.


I've wanted to change my name on here for a while, but I dunno what to change it to. Likely something OLADIPO related next month.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> The thread title? That's doable.
> 
> Or your name or what? Speak English HM.



:ti


he requested a username change. it's not that complicated.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The thing that threw me was his name change was so bad, it couldn't be that.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> The thread title? That's doable.
> 
> Or your name or what? Speak English HM.


My username. :side: ( i posted it in the name change thread, im not requesting it here)

The thread title idea is a good 1 though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Almost as bad as calling himself MrMister. :brady3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Ok, I think we Trent'ed out pretty hard so I'll change it to HYPE (lol) tomorrow's game.


@WWF


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I haven't TRENT'd enough. I'm just getting started. :mark:



MrMister said:


> The thing that threw me was his name change was so bad, it couldn't be that.


His current username is Humbled Moron. What do you expect? Surely nothing of great quality...like UnDeFeatedKing. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think MrMr is like 50 years old, fellas.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:mark: the thread title, i would have gone with "The Andy Reid Bowl " but still, i did it i finally made it to the WF big time :batista3



LUCK said:


> I haven't TRENT'd enough. I'm just getting started. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> His current username is Humbled Moron. What do you expect? Surely nothing of great quality...like UnDeFeatedKing. :kobe3


Humbled Moron was an incredibly clever name


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Watch. Now we're gonna start conveniently losing games so we can draft a franchise quarterback in the '14 draft. This front office is risking a lot by letting T-Rich go. If we had a good O-line, he probably would have averaged more than 3.5 yards a carry.

Christ, this fucking team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He was pretty banged up too. I think people are forgetting that. Injured ribs and still fought for around 1000 yards, while catching around 50 for around 350. It wasn't great, but it certainly wasn't bad all things considered.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Just saw the Bucs can't wear their throwbacks because of a new NFL rule that players have to use the same helmet for every game. Bears and Bills got around this by just swapping out the decals on the players original helmets but since the Bucs throwback helmets are white and not pewter they just had to scrap the throwbacks this year. Same will probably happen with the Pats throwbacks since they use a white helmet instead of silver. What other teams use throwback helmets? Only other one's I can think of are Cowboys and Falcons. No Fun League continues, god forbid the players might actually have to also get their alternate helmets fitted. If a guy has a giant dent in his helmet after a game he's going to get a new one anyway, stupid rule because I'm sure plenty of players are going to have to be re-fitted for new helmets due to excessive damage on their original. Apparently if you fit them for the helmet before the season starts an amoeba like padding molds to the shape of their head but if you fit them for the helmet after the season starts the padding turns to stone and everybody will get concussions and snap their vertebrae. Thanks for looking out for player safety!


I'm sure Vonta leach should've played in this same helmet the next week!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Dammit, Cleveland. I had hoped that maybe the Browns had more than a snowballs chance in hell of finishing with a better record than the Steelers. I'm not even a Browns fan, and they are breaking my heart.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> Just saw the Bucs can't wear their throwbacks because of a new NFL rule that players have to use the same helmet for every game. Bears and Bills got around this by just swapping out the decals on the players original helmets but since the Bucs throwback helmets are white and not pewter they just had to scrap the throwbacks this year. Same will probably happen with the Pats throwbacks since they use a white helmet instead of silver. What other teams use throwback helmets? Only other one's I can think of are Cowboys and Falcons. No Fun League continues, god forbid the players might actually have to also get their alternate helmets fitted. If a guy has a giant dent in his helmet after a game he's going to get a new one anyway, stupid rule because I'm sure plenty of players are going to have to be re-fitted for new helmets due to excessive damage on their original. Apparently if you fit them for the helmet before the season starts an amoeba like padding molds to the shape of their head but if you fit them for the helmet after the season starts the padding turns to stone and everybody will get concussions and snap their vertebrae. Thanks for looking out for player safety!
> 
> 
> I'm sure Vonta leach should've played in this same helmet the next week!


:bosh WHY DO THE RULES EXIST? just fit them for both helmets before the season starts.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Any predictions for the big Seahawks vs Jags game???

I'm thinking about 70-0


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol 20 point spread.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> lol 20 point spread.


I think they'll cover that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> It's alright to be jealous, MrMr. CAM has one thing that Romo will never possess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cross eyed Cam


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pagano got texts from Ravens players thanking him for getting Richardson out of the division. :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I went out and got Minnesota D on 2 of my fantasy teams after the trade. They play Cleveland at home who have no RB and basically told Weeden his career is over there after this year, that offense should be even more of a wreck then it usually is.. Weeden probably could give a fuck now and isn't going to be playing his heart out to be mistake free. The whole Browns team has to be demoralized that the FO basically told them their season is a wash. They are back exactly where they were at the end of 2011, a garbage azz team with a top 5 and mid 20's pick who need a QB, RB, and WR's. They traded T-Rich and will cut ties with Weeden after just 1 year, when is the last time a team gave up on two 1st round picks after just a year? Given their track record I don't know why anyone has faith in them to get the draft right this time, they'll probably end up reaching on both picks like they did in 2011. same old Browns.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> I went out and got Minnesota D on 2 of my fantasy teams after the trade. They play Cleveland at home who have no RB and basically told Weeden his career is over there after this year, that offense should be even more of a wreck then it usually is.. Weeden probably could give a fuck now and isn't going to be playing his heart out to be mistake free. The whole Browns team has to be demoralized that the FO basically told them their season is a wash. They are back exactly where they were at the end of 2011, a garbage azz team with a top 5 and mid 20's pick who need a QB, RB, and WR's. They traded T-Rich and will cut ties with Weeden after just 1 year, when is the last time a team gave up on two 1st round picks after just a year? Given their track record I don't know why anyone has faith in them to get the draft right this time, they'll probably end up reaching on both picks like they did in 2011. same old Browns.


They just signed McGahee and Weeden isn't even playing this weekend, lol.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Hoyer is starting this week. Josh Gordon is back though. Not that it will help. Unless Hoyer actually has some skills.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Almost game time :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

PHILLY is going to win, I don't see why you're excited for this game.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anybody else get that weird feeling that the Jags-Seahawks game will be close? Not saying the Jaguars will win, but don't think the Seahawks will blow them out of the building either. The Pats-Ravens game in '07 was supposed to be a blowout of biblical proportions but look how that turned out. Of course I could be dead wrong though.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> PHILLY is going to win, I don't see why you're excited for this game.


Nope. 3-0 Chiefs after tonight, :mark:.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

andy reid knows every thing about vick, mccoy, jackson, ect. 

eagles will be exploited tonite. just my opinion.

not to mention the putrid d. big game for charles i think.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

eh i think it will be close, could see either team winning.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll go cliche and say SPECIAL TEAMS decide this one.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lesesn said that Chip has been holding back on offense and plans to really open it up tonight wich sounds ridiculous but i wouldnt dare to doubt the genius of Chip Kelly.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eagles to win in a close one. Late field goal perhaps.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Will be a close one but I gotta go with the Eagles


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I'll go cliche and say SPECIAL TEAMS decide this one.


You're a prophet!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Charles should have got the ball three times there smh.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

TOUCHHDOWWNN. ERIC BERRY :mark:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eric BErry fuck yea !!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Mrmr doomed us with his prediction


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL that 2 point conversion fail. Genius.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Any predictions for the big Seahawks vs Jags game???
> 
> I'm thinking about 70-0





TEHCOCK said:


> lol 20 point spread.


I think the Jags are like.. +2560 moneyline... insane.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Donnie Avery with DAT SPEED!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

4 turnovers and the Chiefs are only winning by 7 points. That's a victory in itself for Philly


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I miss Avery. Instead, we have Clumsy McDrops (Heyward-Bey).


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was just reading up on Derrick Thomas, or more so, his death. Trying to make sense out of this:

He was driving 100mph, on an icy and snowy highway, weaving in and out of traffic, flipped his SUV and wasn't wearing his seatbelt. His family then sued GM for $73 million. How in the hell is that GM's fault? Blew my mind with that stupidity.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> They just signed McGahee and Weeden isn't even playing this weekend, lol.


So a 30+ yr old rb who will hardly know the playbook and got passed on for Brandon Jacobs and Jason Campbell who is even worse then Weeden lol. I saw Weeden smack his hand on Grecko's helmet in the game against the Ravens but didn't think it was keeping him out this week. 5+ sacks and 2+ int's really isn't too far out of the question.

Hope Shady is ok.. I've seen players walk off the field with serious injuries and once the adrenaline wears off and the swelling starts they realize just how badly hurt they actually are. The way the reporter described Shady getting emotional and throwing his helmet in the tunnel doesn't bode well for Philly.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol Shady's back.. what was up with the report of him throwing his helmet and getting all emotional? definitely made it seem like he knew something was wrong.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



pryme tyme said:


> So a 30+ yr old rb who will hardly know the playbook and got passed on for Brandon Jacobs and Jason Campbell who is even worse then Weeden lol. I saw Weeden smack his hand on Grecko's helmet in the game against the Ravens but didn't think it was keeping him out this week. 5+ sacks and 2+ int's really isn't too far out of the question.
> 
> *Hope Shady is ok.. I've seen players walk off the field with serious injuries and once the adrenaline wears off and the swelling starts they realize just how badly hurt they actually are. The way the reporter described Shady getting emotional and throwing his helmet in the tunnel doesn't bode well for Philly*.


Luckily he's back out there. But as much as my fantasy team needs him in there, I'd have him take it easy for a couple series. If he goes down for a lengthy period of time, that team is in big trouble. I love watching him play


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

3 yards for a 1st down on 2nd down.... one of the best RBs in the game....let's try something else.

-CHIP


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Xplosive


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Alex Smith is a disgrace to football. I'm fairly sure he hasn't thrown a pass past the first down marker the entire night.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Alex Smith is a disgrace to football. I'm fairly sure he hasn't thrown a pass past the first down marker the entire night.


thing is, that's the best way to beat philly's defense since they're playing a zone. the funny part is they haven't made any sort of adjustments to stop that.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Philly is just lucky their division sucks. The Redskins look bad and The Giants are definitely trending downward. Dallas may win that division by being simply average.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> Alex Smith is a disgrace to football. I'm fairly sure he hasn't thrown a pass past the first down marker the entire night.


And he still has 273 yards.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Captain Checkdown has done a good job of passing 5 yards ahead of him to Donnie Avery, yes.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Justin Houston with FIVE sacks.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Houston 3.5 sacks


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TomahawkJock said:


> Justin Houston with FIVE sacks.


3.5 in this game, 6.5 on the season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

7-9 wins the NFC EAST.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

HOUSTON HAS 7.5 SACKS AFTER 3 GAMES. SETTING THE SACK RECORD THIS SEASON.

CHIEFS ARE 3-0!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lol at the Eagles. If they can't stop some guy named Avery, I am going to love to see what they try to do against Denver and Thomas, Thomas, Welker, and Decker next week.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

My app said five sacks. But it got changed after the game with good reason. Johnson definitely had one looking back at it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Good game. :vick fucked up too much, but that's :vick.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Ah well, still 5 more surefire wins left against the rest of the nfc east so im not concerned


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Damn Chiefs are a surprise to me for sure, didn't think they'd be this good so quick.

Also what is the sack record? It's what 22.5 or something like that right?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I hope Dwayne Bowe gets ass cancer


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*










Love it.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The defense is stellar. The chiefs deserve this.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn Chiefs are a surprise to me for sure, didn't think they'd be this good so quick.
> 
> *Also what is the sack record? It's what 22.5 or something like that right?*


Yup, 22.5 by Strahan.

Chiefs have 15 sacks already on the season, 5 more than they did in 2010.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

McNabb's jersey is hanging NEXT TO Reggie White's. I thought the Heat retiring Dan Marino's and Michael Jordan's jersey was bad.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

He's the franchise all time leader in career td's. 9 playoff wins and was mostly really good there for a decade. It's the team retiring his number, its not a hall of fame induction.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

too bad for Chief fans that with Alex Smith they have a ceiling as to how far they can really go.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Chip Kelly said:


> He's the franchise all time leader in career td's. 9 playoff wins and was mostly really good there for a decade. It's the team retiring his number, its not a hall of fame induction.


I was never much of a Mcnabb fan, but he was a very good QB for the Eagles


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Yeah but all anyone remembers is him throwing up chunks. They should have put his number in the bathrooms or some shit. Next to Reggie White is a fucking joke.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

You know he carried them farther than White ever did right? And that Reggie left as a free agent to chase a SB ring in GB because "god told him too" ? Again, its a team retiring a jersey not a hall of fame induction.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

McNabb deserves it. He's one of their best QB and was quite good in his prime.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I agree that McNabb deserves it. I just laughed when I saw him next to a true great like Reggie White. McNabb was a good regular season QB. 

And lol @ Reggie left Philly to ring chase with a 9-7 team. I could see if Reggie went to Dallas....


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Nothing to rave about on the offensive side but loving our defense. Besides getting burnt by Dez last week we have matched up well with man to man coverage. Our Linebackers are just outstanding, Houston and Hali getting pressure/sacks. Also Tyson Jackson even getting doubled up on some plays thats big cause it allows Poe and others to disrupt the backfield.

When we needed Smith the most on that last drive he delivered big time when other times Cassel would easily fold under that pressure. Great game again not turning it over and its gonna take awhile I know for our offense to get it together but our D should really help us out down the line.

3-0 Baby thats all I care about!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Some guy with talent and a lot of time on his hands redesigned all the NFL team logos during the off-season, figured some of you would enjoy this: http://imgur.com/gallery/yGJKk


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Most of those are pretty damn nice. The ones I don't like, however, are the Steelers/Bengals/Chargers/Packer/Panthers/Cowboys/Seahawks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Some guy with talent and a lot of time on his hands redesigned all the NFL team logos during the off-season, figured some of you would enjoy this: http://imgur.com/gallery/yGJKk


A lot of those are really fucking good.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

That Giant's redo is too much. Same for GB.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Yeah KC is legit on defense. But the offense isn't good. I mean, better than last year when it comes to not committing turnovers, but still not good. KC is the kind of team where if the game is close (and there defense can keep it close most of the time) they have a shot, but when they play high powered offenses and if they get down by a couple scores, it is hard to see them catch up with Alex Smith's 5 yard passes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

so basically...they`re the Niners and they`re going FAR. :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Seems like another year of debating whether or not Smith is good enough to lead his team far into the playoffs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Some guy with talent and a lot of time on his hands redesigned all the NFL team logos during the off-season, figured some of you would enjoy this: http://imgur.com/gallery/yGJKk


If only that Oakland logo was legit. SIIIICK.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Eagles need a second wideout bad, lol. Avant is a really good slot guy but Cooper doesn't even belong in the league, dude blows.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

lol gatta love all the KC bandwagoners coming out of the closet once they start doing well


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Chris Ault DA GAWD the only reason KC is 3-0 :mark:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



HighFiveGhost said:


> lol gatta love all the KC bandwagoners coming out of the closet once they start doing well


It's okay were gonna put em back in there. eyton2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Giants keep getting shafted by these "artists." That logo looks like a bad etch-a-sketch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Chris Ault DA GAWD the only reason KC is 3-0 :mark:


Has nothing to do with it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Nah, MrMr. A CONSULTANT is the reason that the Chiefs are winning.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

So Aldon Smith got arrested this morning...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

That doesn't surprise me at all.

Also, let me be the first to take the BROWNS over the Vikings! :kobe3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

If the Vikings lose it will be the end of Ponder. He'll have to join his wife on ESPN.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Surely hope this means Aldon isn't playing Sunday...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Nah. Those processes take forever. If he is even suspended at all, it likely would be in a few weeks. Do the Jags play San Fran at all?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Yeah, AFC South plays NFC West this year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



HighFiveGhost said:


> lol gatta love all the KC bandwagoners coming out of the closet once they start doing well


There is only 3 KC fans on this forum and none of us are bandwagoners, lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I sort of consider you a bandwagoner, since you claim that the history prior to you becoming a fan of the Chiefs means nothing.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> I sort of consider you a bandwagoner, since you claim that the history prior to you becoming a fan of the Chiefs means nothing.


I wasn't even alive then, why should i care?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Am I the only one who finds an issue with this?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> Am I the only one who finds an issue with this?


Yes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I find it weird as well tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

No, that logic is fucking stupid. Do none of the Cowboys' championships exist, since they came before you were a fan?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Who cares? That's his personal preference. Why do people on this site care so much about who is and isn't a bandwagoner? If he said he doesn't care about what the Chiefs did in 1965 then that's his prerogative.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Notorious said:


> Who cares? That's his personal preference. Why do people on this site care so much about who is and isn't a bandwagoner? If he said he doesn't care about what the Chiefs did in 1965 then that's his prerogative.


Noto knows what's up.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Sure history is good to acknowledge, but it's not like Stad or TJ just started being Chiefs fans while they were good. I see WWFs point, but if you can stick by a team when they are the worst in the league, then you are a true fan. Oddly enough, WWF, Magic, and Stad's teams were the last three teams with the first overall pick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

...#FUNFACTS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The only reason Stad doesn't acknowledge the Chiefs' history is because they're historically SHIT. He totally wouldn't feel the same way if he were a Cowboys/Steelers/Niners fan. HE'S A FRAUD.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Aid180 said:


> Sure history is good to acknowledge, but it's not like Stad or TJ just started being Chiefs fans while they were good. I see WWFs point, but if you can stick by a team when they are the worst in the league, then you are a true fan. Oddly enough, WWF, Magic, and Stad's teams were the last three teams with the first overall pick.


I'm with him. Can't really call someone a "bandwagoner" if they stick by their team when they're awful.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

All chiefs fans are stupid doo doo heads. FACT. (Im still a lil bitter)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Chip Kelly said:


> All chiefs fans are stupid doo doo heads. FACT. (Im still a lil bitter)


We still meeting half way to fight? :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Aldon... :no:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I've been a Chiefs fan since birth. It was installed in my brain to root for them ever since I was a young boy basically because my parents were major Chiefs fans and both lived around KC. I still remember being like 5 and raging about ELVIS GRBAC. So, I went through that era. I know of the history of the Chiefs but I can't say I know it all that well considering the people that watched history usually know more about the people who try and read up on it. 

I know of Len Dawson, Hank Stram, Derrick Thomas, Otis Taylor, Willie Lanier, Emmitt Thomas, Art Still, Derron Cherry, Albert Lewis, and Neil Smith. Did I see them play and go through the ups and downs like they did? No. I didn't feel the emotional attachment to them so do I care as much about them as I do the guys I seen playing when I was growing up? Nah. And I think that's where Stad is coming from. He's not saying the history really doesn't matter.. he's saying it doesn't really mean much to him because he didn't feel that emotional attachment as he does now/when he was growing up.

I grew up in the era of Tony Gonzalez and Priest Holmes. When I'm older, I'll consider that MY Chiefs history. It's going to be the history I remember the most not because it's the most relevant, but because its the most memorable to me. Sure ALL of Chiefs history matters but the stuff before Holmes and Gonzo is not nearly as important to me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

OMGWTF

A CHIEFS FAN ACKNOWLEDGES THE TEAM'S PAST?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Not a fan of the Chiefs, but Christian Okoye was one of my favorite players back in the day. The Nigerian Nightmare was one of the best nicknames in sports, and he kicked ass in Super Tecmo Bowl.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Stad said:


> We still meeting half way to fight? :lmao


Yes we are. Meet me at high noon. Ill bring sandwiches.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

So it's looking like Aldon Smith will be playing this Sunday. I hate this. It doesn't matter who the player is, starting QB or backup punter, there should be little tolerance for any player that gets a second DUI, especially with all of the driving services available to these players. It wouldn't shock me if no punishment came at all or he only misses the Jacksonville game. Drunk driving is completely avoidable and it's a shame this is Aldon's second offense. It's a good thing his wreck only involved himself and no one was hurt. What would have happened if he hit a family driving their child to school this morning? What if he drove into oncoming traffic? Thankfully this didn't happen, but I think he should be punished as soon as possible. We don't want another Josh Brent incident.

Maybe I'm overreacting a little bit, but when players are getting suspended for playing the game but other players aren't getting suspended for breaking the law it paints a negative picture.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



TomahawkJock said:


> I've been a Chiefs fan since birth. It was installed in my brain to root for them ever since I was a young boy basically because my parents were major Chiefs fans and both lived around KC. I still remember being like 5 and raging about ELVIS GRBAC. So, I went through that era. I know of the history of the Chiefs but I can't say I know it all that well considering the people that watched history usually know more about the people who try and read up on it.
> 
> I know of Len Dawson, Hank Stram, Derrick Thomas, Otis Taylor, Willie Lanier, Emmitt Thomas, Art Still, Derron Cherry, Albert Lewis, and Neil Smith. Did I see them play and go through the ups and downs like they did? No. I didn't feel the emotional attachment to them so do I care as much about them as I do the guys I seen playing when I was growing up? Nah. *And I think that's where Stad is coming from. He's not saying the history really doesn't matter.. he's saying it doesn't really mean much to him because he didn't feel that emotional attachment as he does now/when he was growing up.*
> 
> I grew up in the era of Tony Gonzalez and Priest Holmes. When I'm older, I'll consider that MY Chiefs history. It's going to be the history I remember the most not because it's the most relevant, but because its the most memorable to me. Sure ALL of Chiefs history matters but the stuff before Holmes and Gonzo is not nearly as important to me.


Spot on.



Chip Kelly said:


> Yes we are. Meet me at high noon. Ill bring sandwiches.


Sounds good, make sure they're ham sandwiches though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Aid180 said:


> So it's looking like Aldon Smith will be playing this Sunday. I hate this. It doesn't matter who the player is, starting QB or backup punter, there should be little tolerance for any player that gets a second DUI, especially with all of the driving services available to these players. It wouldn't shock me if no punishment came at all or he only misses the Jacksonville game. Drunk driving is completely avoidable and it's a shame this is Aldon's second offense. It's a good thing his wreck only involved himself and no one was hurt. What would have happened if he hit a family driving their child to school this morning? What if he drove into oncoming traffic? Thankfully this didn't happen, but I think he should be punished as soon as possible. We don't want another Josh Brent incident.
> 
> Maybe I'm overreacting a little bit, but when players are getting suspended for playing the game but other players aren't getting suspended for breaking the law it paints a negative picture.


I agree. I believe that anyone who gets arrested should automatically be held out of the next game (Still paid/allowed to be on the sidlines, just not play) until any discipline is handed down from the League office.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

My childhood memories of the Lions all feature the Millen era...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Perfect Poster said:


> My childhood memories of the Lions all feature the Millen era...


Damn you'll never recover from that :faint: , I don't even like the Lions and I find it hard to believe they are pretty good this year


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Honestly, I think Schwartz is holding the Lions back. They have the potential to be just so much better if the cut out half of the penalties they occur. They need more discipline. A better coach would help that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

If you still rep the team when they are terrible like tj and i think stad did when the cheifs sucked,which is a lot of the time, then i have a hard time calling you a bandwagoner.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

:lmao

I was browsing Craigslist, and came across this in the Jobs section: http://oi44.tinypic.com/fem6x0.jpg


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> :lmao
> 
> I was browsing Craigslist, and came across this in the Jobs section: http://oi44.tinypic.com/fem6x0.jpg


The "must be able to throw the ball 25 yards" kind of disqualifies Henne for the job.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Thats just sad now, I wonder if the Bears had an ad like that a few years back when we couldn't buy a decent QB :hmm:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

SMITH was also found with WEED btw. He's DONE FOR.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Maclin tears ACL. Alexander tears ACL. Gabbert being Gabbert. Smith caught with weed. MIZZOU FO LIFE.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Falcons placed Sean Weatherspoon in IR, as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Dragonballfan said:


> Thats just sad now, I wonder if the Bears had an ad like that a few years back when we couldn't buy a decent QB :hmm:


Wouldn't be surprised, although I thought Orton was decent in '08.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



LUCK said:


> SMITH was also found with WEED btw. He's DONE FOR.


DAT MUGSHOT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Bengals fans nix Katy Perry song

LOL.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

THE YEAR OF BLAINE.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

My week 3 predictions

Chiefs at *Eagles* (0-1 so far)
*Texans* at Ravens (sorry ravens)
Giants at *Panthers* (upset win #1)
*Lions* at Redskins
Chargers at *Titans*
Cardinals at *Saints*
*Buccaneers* at Patriots
*Packers* at Bengals
*Rams* at Cowboys
Browns at *Vikings*
*Falcons* at Dolphins
*Bills* at Jets
*Colts* at 49ers (upset win #2)
Jaguars at *Seahawks*
*Bears* at Steelers
Raiders at *Broncos*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

How is Carolina beating the Giants an upset? Both are 0-2...

Regardless, I don't see them winning. I don't even know if it'll be close.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

That's one hell of a mugshot. Is he gonna get the Von Miller treatment and get suspended for 6 games?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That Katy Perry song is indeed awful. It certainly wouldn't get me pumped for a football game.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



TEHCOCK said:


> That's one hell of a mugshot. Is he gonna get the Von Miller treatment and get suspended for 6 games?


No way he gets 6 games for a DUI and weed. Maybe 1 or 2.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I believe the DUI is his 2nd offense though.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> How is Carolina beating the Giants an upset? Both are 0-2...
> 
> Regardless, I don't see them winning. I don't even know if it'll be close.


Its basically the Panthers with its new defense vs a weak giants defense. You also cant count out the pick machine Eli, which could be another advantage for Carolina.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Carolina has no secondary, and Eli's got probably the best duo of Wideouts in the league. I don't see any way that Carolina can stop the pass in this game. Byron Bell is also the worst starting offensive lineman in the NFL (The entire right side of the OL is brutal), and the Giants' strength on defense is their pass rush. Again, I see no way that the Panthers can stop that. 

My prediction? 34-17 Giants.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Chrome said:


> Bengals fans nix Katy Perry song
> 
> LOL.


I've never even heard the song, but yeah. fpalm Talk radio this week has pretty much shown the fans would be very willing to lynch whoever is in charge of this shit if they don't replace the Katy Perry song. The Bengals might even get booed out of the gate if this song is played during introductions.

Fans are completely united against this song. But of course, as usual, the Bengals brass do not give one single solitary fuck about what the fans think. Berding is a lying sack of shit. He has gone on record saying he intends to play this song every time during player introductions.

The only possible positive to come out of this is to hope the Packers are so busy laughing their asses off they won't be focused on the game today. :cuss:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Wsdn't close from when I was watching. He was fucked by round three. Cuts all over him and then clearly lost the third. He came back the last two, but Gus put the beating on the first three rounds. What was so close about round two?

Again, I'm going to rewatch but Gus smashed him in the first three rounds of that fight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



TCE said:


> Wsdn't close from when I was watching. He was fucked by round three. Cuts all over him and then clearly lost the third. He came back the last two, but Gus put the beating on the first three rounds. What was so close about round two?
> 
> Again, I'm going to rewatch but Gus smashed him in the first three rounds of that fight.


Yeah, Gus Frerotte beat the shit out of that wall, man. He was owning, despite the fact that he sprained his neck. 
























Wrong thread, fool. :kobe8


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

That Frerotte clip has been funny ever since it happened :lmao

Here's to hoping that Trent Richardson has a 1 yard touchdown run or something today, because I'm fucked in fantasy (for my main league) with Ray Rice out


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Sarcasm1 said:


> I believe the DUI is his 2nd offense though.


Really? Didn't know that. Still I think it's usually 4 games for 2nd offense isn't it?

BTW... http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9707976/von-miller-denver-broncos-urine-collector-tried-cheat-test

Ruh Roh...Von Miller gonna get in even more trouble.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Josh Gordon could be on the move to a new team. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Josh Gordon to the Patriots plz


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Lions should make a call... :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

If the Panthers keep losing, the Bears should call and ask about Steve Smith. A Brandon Marshall and Steve Smith WR duo would be deadly. This is just my fantasy btw.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Per Ian Rapoport: Tom Brady himself has been calling & texting Deion Branch and Brandon Lloyd, gauging their availability. Deion Branch has told Tom Brady he's ready whenever, hanging in Kentucky. Brandon Lloyd isn't yet. But he is acting in zombie movies.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I'd love to have Lloyd back but the only problem with him and the only reason he isn't in New England now is because he's a complete locker room cancer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Chrome said:


> If the Panthers keep losing, the Bears should call and ask about Steve Smith. A Brandon Marshall and Steve Smith WR duo would be deadly. This is just my fantasy btw.


The payout that Carolina would receive wouldn't be near worth it for them. Plus, I don't see how trading away the only goodd WR on the team would help Cam.

Smitty would be able to o what he's been asking to for years if he was traded to Chicago, though - play the slot.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

tyson just got real awkward on fox


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Apparently Mark Ingram may be traded from the Saints as both sides feel like it's time to split.

Also the Colts asked Detroit and Minnesota about LeShoure and Gerhart before getting Trent. Detroit turned down Indy's offer.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Any one just see that segment they did on Aaron Hernandez getting to meet Tom Brady?

almost teared up man


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Aid180 said:


> Apparently Mark Ingram may be traded from the Saints as both sides feel like it's time to split.
> 
> Also the Colts asked Detroit and Minnesota about LeShoure and Gerhart before getting Trent. Detroit turned down Indy's offer.


Well, that's odd. Indi was going after a backup who gets no playing time, and a 3rd string RB, but said FUCK IT and decided to go all-in on Trent? lel


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWF said:


> Carolina has no secondary, and Eli's got probably the best duo of Wideouts in the league. I don't see any way that Carolina can stop the pass in this game. Byron Bell is also the worst starting offensive lineman in the NFL (The entire right side of the OL is brutal), and the Giants' strength on defense is their pass rush. Again, I see no way that the Panthers can stop that.
> 
> My prediction? 34-17 Giants.


The only advantage we have in this game is our wideouts and that's only if we get ELIte and not HEADWOUND. Our ol is extra shitty, we've got the worst running game in the league, our pass rush hasn't been good for going on 2 years now, we have the worst lb core in the league, and WOATster is still in our secondary

CAR could def pull out a win

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Byron Bell gave up 4.5 sacks to Mario Williams last week. The pass rush will get pressure.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

LET'S GO RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> Well, that's odd. Indi was going after a backup who gets no playing time, and a 3rd string RB, but said FUCK IT and decided to go all-in on Trent? lel


Yeah that's what I thought too. I guess they just saw a big opportunity. Also, considering LeShoure has been a healthy scratch all of this season so far, it's weird that Detroit wouldn't take a draft pick for him.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Cowboys gonna smash


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWF said:


> Byron Bell gave up 4.5 sacks to Mario Williams last week. The pass rush will get pressure.


Giants have no one near as good as Williams. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, Packers' kick returner just made a fucking stupid blunder.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Eli sacked.... again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Giants sucks. Our O-Line is just horrendous.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Fucking Bungles... fpalm

This reminds me of the Packers vs. Lions game late last year where the Lions came out on fire, then started turning the ball over a bunch and ended up losing by quite a bit.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Redskins lol. Glad I started cheering for Denver


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

So when do we all admit that Dalton is complete shit?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Schaub throws another interception. He's turning into another Jake Delhonme, and other last gen QB's who wouldn't survive in today's league because they are immobile, and they are interception prone. When will Kubiak realize that Schaub sucks?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

It's not because he's immobile, it's because he sucks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Part of me hopes the Panthers just dominate Time of Possession and grind this thing out just so Eli doesn't have to suffer more of a beating.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Adrian Peterson is being wasted on the garbage that is the Minnesota Vikings.

Vikings won't ever win until they realize that play calling is the root of their problems. If fans know every play that you are going to do before you do it, then obviously the other team does too. :gun:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

RGIII vs Andy Dalton vs Matt Schaub

Who's been a bigger disappointment this year so far?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I'll go with the redhead ****** as he has AJ Green. No one expects anything out of Schaub and RGIII is coming off a major injury and this was sort of expected.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Freeloader said:


> RGIII vs Andy Dalton vs Matt Schaub
> 
> Who's been a bigger disappointment this year so far?


Dalton, if the Bengals lose this game. If the Bengals lose, then we have to put up with more Rodgers wank. Ugh...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The Redskins defense is every fantasy player's ideal matchup for one of their RB's or QB. You just _know_ they're in for a big day.

Worse - Redskins defense or Giants offensive line? Shit, that's close....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

You know what's sad? Eli Manning & The Defense are going to catch the shit for this disaster when its really just a horrible domino effect started by having a shitty O-Line.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

*PANTHERS* have 6 sacks an have given up just 18 - yes, EIGHTEEN - yards in the 1st half against the Giants. They lead 17-0. :mark:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The fact that the Packers are winning despite Rodgers not doing much so far makes me happy. The Vikings losing so far is also great news.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Strahan on the Giants "They look like a high school team trying to play in the NFL."

:buried


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Somehow, the Browns look like a competent NFL team. 

Edit: Interception as I type that. But the Browns have still looked good. Josh Gordon is a WR1 and Bess has made a couple great catches. Dude has good hands.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

HEY GIANTS


HOW MY NUTS TASTE?????????

LOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Brandon LaFell just did the Muhsin Muhammad touchdown celebration :lol

I'd like for the Giants' offensive line not to be a sieve, because fantasy :side:


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

This should count as 2 losses for the Giants.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

FFS, is that 8 picks for Eli in 3 games? fpalm

Johnathan Franklin is GOING OFF. Dat UCLA :troll


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Now that our offense is clicking Cincinnati is done for today.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

1 hour till the Dolphins game. 21-7 for Miami is my prediction.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Eli Manning is the league MVP so far, right? He's on pace for about 47 INT's this year.

:cam


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

OK Giants. I think it is time to abandon the plan for this season and just lose on purpose to get that 1st round draft pick.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I always mark for Cam Newton's Superman celebration :mark:

Complete role reversal from Week 2 last year when the Giants smacked the Panthers around and the insane criticism for Cam started.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Seahawks playing the Jags today?......Well, This is gonna be a short day.....LOL :jameson


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Freeloader said:


> *Somehow, the Browns look like a competent NFL team. *
> 
> Edit: Interception as I type that. But the Browns have still looked good. Josh Gordon is a WR1 and Bess has made a couple great catches. Dude has good hands.


The Vikings have a knack for making other teams look that way.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Ponder sucks.

That was an easy TD to Webb there.

also fuck him for stealing my adrian petersen td's.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

God hates the Redskins.


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The Giants owner should forget to send out the paychecks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

This might be the most satisfying game I've ever seen as a Panthers fan. I fucking LOVE this.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Words can't even begin to describe how good this feels after two weeks of what should have/could have games. Fuck this is great to watch and it's actually being shown in my market so I didn't have to sit through a crappy stream.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The Panthers are sooo close to being 3-0. I do hope they make the playoffs because I'm a big Cam Newton fan, but it's gonna be tough with New Orleans and Atlanta in the division.

The Giants are just :lol though


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Jets > Giants

THE RIVERS might just be back btw.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

This is like watching a really abusive gangbang

Eli's eye make up is running everywhere

And just when you think the pounding is over , BOOM more dicks


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Houston fucking sucks, jesus. Also, fuck you, Rodgers.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

One of the CBS announcers just called King Dunlap THE BIG GUY! :ryback


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

It's sort of unfathomable to me how many bad breaks the Redskins get.


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The Giants have completely quit.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The Cowboys are looking like the best team in the NFC East by a huge margin. Too bad it's only September. :troll :romo

Is it time for Jake Locker to lead dat clutch 94 yard drive?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



#Mark said:


> God hates the Redskins.


They're just not very good. RGIII can't run or stop making awful decisions & turnovers. The defense is terrible, and they are still plagued by awful locker room and losing taint that has existed for 20 years. They have this false belief that they have a lot of good defensive players like Kerrigan, Orakpo and Fletcher, but they don't play well together. Cleveland has a brighter future than the Redskins. Fans are already asking for cousins to be the starter, and once that happens they might as well trade Griffin and rebuild yet again. Lot of non talent on defense. As soon as the Redskins lose this game and (probably) lose in Oakland next week, fans will start losing it like they always do and the entire franchise is going to fall apart. 

Watch


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

My Cowboys bama

Division's in the bag.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

About Johnathan Franklin...

Great game in Cincy though! :mark:


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Packers. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

They really need to change that rule about the inside two minutes fumbles.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I'm not even surprised that the Chargers blew a lead in the last 2 minutes. It's what we do. Last week was a fluke.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Thanks to Nicks, Cruz, and Cobb all disappointing, I have TWENTY SEVEN fantasy points. I still have Matt Ryan, Julius Thomas, Trent Richardson, and Denver's DEF, but holy shit. The sad thing is I'll still probably win. :troll

And dat Jake Locker! Or should it be dem Chargers?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



LovelyElle890 said:


> Packers. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Terrible. Funny to think the Packers might of been 0-3 if they had played an NFL caliber team in week 2. 

Also: Giants = LOL x 1000. I hope the Giants and Redskins lose every game until they play each other and then play to a 0-0 tie. Both teams might as well play for the 1st overall pick and look to rebuild around a new QB. Shame RGIII's career is over, he was a great guy.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Icing on the cake.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Let's see more of that Rodgers "but it's not my fault" face...:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

:lmao Vikings.


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I don't think I've ever seen such hilarious early games.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Just had a bad game today. Packers will be fine. Love the hate though. Shows how good of a franchise we are. Crappy teams don't get mass amounts of hate.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ponder is a fucking moron. Has to waste a timeout after throwing a 3 yard pass in the middle of the field. Then running into a defender on the last play of the game.

Crowd was groaning that whole drive.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Falcons! hell yeah! that's my team


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Christian Ponder is seriously retarded. Only job is to throw the ball up and he he runs _into_ a Browns player. Vikings need to trade for someone like Matt Flynn and just cut him. They just lost to the Cleveland Rebuilding Browns. In Minnesota. 

lol @ the Giants and Packers

Meanwhile the Redskins find another way to let their fans down. The kings of false hope in the NFL. The Washington Wizards could be a better NFL team.

Kinda sad that the Dallas Cowboys won the NFC East in week 3. Crazy.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



PGSucks said:


> Thanks to Nicks, Cruz, and Cobb all disappointing, I have TWENTY SEVEN fantasy points. I still have Matt Ryan, Julius Thomas, Trent Richardson, and Denver's DEF, but holy shit. The sad thing is I'll still probably win. :troll
> 
> And dat Jake Locker! Or should it be dem Chargers?


Yeah, fucking Rodgers got me shit fantasy points, while Romo sits on the bench with 20+ points. Unfuckingbelievable. I never trust Romo, so, the natural choice is Rodgers....OR SO I THOUGHT. Should have known he would blow balls after his reign last week. What a goddamn asshole.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Wooo 2-1!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Freeloader said:


> They're just not very good. RGIII can't run or stop making awful decisions & turnovers. The defense is terrible, and they are still plagued by awful locker room and losing taint that has existed for 20 years. They have this false belief that they have a lot of good defensive players like Kerrigan, Orakpo and Fletcher, but they don't play well together. Cleveland has a brighter future than the Redskins. Fans are already asking for cousins to be the starter, and once that happens they might as well trade Griffin and rebuild yet again. Lot of non talent on defense. As soon as the Redskins lose this game and (probably) lose in Oakland next week, fans will start losing it like they always do and the entire franchise is going to fall apart.
> 
> Watch


This team is embarrassingly bad. It's almost shocking to me how bad they actually are. They've made the Eagles and Packers look like the 07 Patriots, James Starks look like Barry Sanders, and Nate Burleson look like Jerry Rice. They have by far the worst defense in the league and the offense isn't any better than it was with Grossman at the helm. Might as well tank and draft a competent defensive player.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Solid W today. Great to beat Reed on his new team! A-Rod always clutch when I don't care who wins and of course can't get it done against an AFC North team in crunch time 

Eifert fucked me over in fantasy this week. Hopefully I'll get Gronk back next week


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Panthers fans acting like Broncos fans week 1 :ti



TripleG said:


> OK Giants. I think it is time to abandon the plan for this season and just lose on purpose to get that 1st round draft pick.


Why? Reese would just botch the pick. Shit GM

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Trent Richardson's first carry as a Colt is a 1 yard TD! :yes


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



abrown0718 said:


> Panthers fans acting like Broncos fans week 1 :ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would be too if the Giants shut out a team AND dropped 38 on them offensively...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

how are the panthers and broncos situations even comparable? :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Nobody said they were.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Matt Schaub is the Texans biggest problem right now. Always folds when defensive pressure is coming towards him, interception prone, extremely immobile and unathletic. It's just a pain to watch him bring down such a talented team.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Dark Church said:


> Just had a bad game today. Packers will be fine. Love the hate though. Shows how good of a franchise we are. Crappy teams don't get mass amounts of hate.


I just dislike Rodgers. He's good but he's overrated.

Also, isn't having a 1-2 record the definition of being a crappy team, though? 

But don't worry. At least the Vikings are beneath you guys at 0-3. They are absolutely hopeless, by the way. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Well hell. Next weeks game against the Giants just became a whole lot easier than I thought it would be. They looked TERRIBLE.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I just dislike Rodgers. He's good but he's overrated.
> 
> Also, isn't having a 1-2 record the definition of being a crappy team, though?
> 
> But don't worry. At least the Vikings are beneath you guys at 0-3. They are absolutely hopeless, by the way. :lmao :lmao :lmao


1-2 isn't good but we started against three playoff teams from last year and two on the road. Bye is next but aftet that it's the Lions then Ravens. Our schedule is tough. I'm not delusional but I still think we comfortably make the playoffs. Started 1-2 last year as well and went 11-5.

Vikings and Redskins are in deep trouble though. Ponder is just awful and Peterson looks downright pedestrian this year.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Wow, that run for Miami, Falcons can't let them do that again.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Nice looking drive....big run by Miller


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

*Packers will be fine.*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

No Croft, take it back!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> You would be too if the Giants shut out a team AND dropped 38 on them offensively...


No I wouldn't because it's one game. Last year when the Giants shit on the panthers I was more hyped that we potentially found another RB (Andre Brown) and wideout (Barden) than I was about the score. 


LUCK said:


> how are the panthers and broncos situations even comparable? :kobe


were you not here when the broncos fans were acting like they won the SB after week 1? :kobe


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Packers will be fine.*


If by fine you mean inevitably lose to SEA or SF in the playoffs and put up some sweet Fantasy numbers in the process lol


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I think both teams will end up with at least 24 points....right now I give the edge to Atlanta....MAtty Ice is playing fantastic...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

GENO TO HILL LIKE FUCKING CHAMPIONS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



abrown0718 said:


> No I wouldn't because it's one game. Last year when the Giants shit on the panthers I was more hyped that we potentially found another RB (Andre Brown) and wideout (Barden) than I was about the score.


Sorry for being excited about a huge victory after 2 heartbreaking losses. :kobe


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> Sorry for being excited about a huge victory after 2 heartbreaking losses. :kobe


Be excited. I don't care, but one guy ITT talking about nuts and dicks? :drake1

It's not that serious.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

You guys got beat 38-0. Pretty sure understating the loss more than he's overreacting. :kobe8


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



LUCK said:


> You guys got beat 38-0. Pretty sure understating the loss more than he's overreacting. :kobe8


AVI on my side? And I agree with him? What the fuck...:mcgee3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The Giants officially becoming the worst team in the league for now is the only thing making this week bearable for me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

if im on your side then you're obviously going to agree with me, ya squab. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Seattle only being up 17-0 is UNACCEPTABLE.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kaepernick was 2 of 8 in the first half. If our play calling wasn't shit, we could have been 3-0 after today, but nooooo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

2 and a half games in seahawks have 10 PA and jags have 11 points for. :ti


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I knew the Giants were trending down this year but I never saw them being a door mat. lol @ anyone that used a 2nd-3rd round pick on David Wilson in FF tho


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The Jags are terrible.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Why isn't Blaine Gabbert starting? He's played through a strained glute before! I demand the biggest blowout possible :HHH


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

We look so much better than the Bills in this game it's ridiculous. A missed tackle and poor throw from Geno are the only reason Bills have any points. The defense has been disgustingly good.

Geno looks like he's gaining confidence too. Getting the ball out much quicker than last week. The talent is clearly there and he doesn't seem to get rattled after mistakes like Sanchez did.

Really loving how the team is progressing. Hope Rex gets more years with this D, it's very close to being complete, just need a consistent pass rusher.

All that optimism. Watch us collapse in the 2nd half.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

What a fucking terrible pick. Lucky it wasn't for six.

All we have to do on offense is not make mistakes and that's exactly what we're starting to do. This defense deserves so much better.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*










arks


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Yup, throwing the game away.

Rex wastes his fucking challenges challenging obvious spots, and now Manuel fumbles and it's called down, no challenges, fuck life.

Penalties killed us. Horrible.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

This is fucking awful. 

49ers bailed out the Colts twice with penalties on 3rd down in the pivotal drive. 

And for fucks sake our WR corp is so shit. 

1-2. Fucking fix it, Harbaugh. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fucking shit. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

ONE MAN TEAM THEY SAY?

147 rushing yards, 7 points allowed, and holding KAEP to under 100 yards passing with 5 minutes left. :mark:


fucking dolphins got lucky.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

49ers... UGH...

fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm at a solid 8 right in the concern. 

Offense looks flat and dull. Need someone to help out Kaep. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers. 

Walk home. All of you. 

Shit shit shit performance. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The 49ers are not a sound football team at the moment. A whole shitload of stuff needs to be fixed and ASAP.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't stand the 49ers but I wouldn't ring the alarm yet. Seattle and Indianapolis are very good teams. 1-2 is far from a death sentence.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

LUCKS. WE ARE COMPLETE.


Where are the lolcolts defense now? IT'S LEGIT. Fuck you guys.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Carolina and Atlanta are tied for second in the division right now, and Carolina's had Atlanta's number lately...

:angle2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Flags after flags, fuck off and let them play


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

This game is now unwatchable.

Flags on every play. Multiple flags. Disgusting.

Get Kyle Wilson away from the field, very far away. This is like nothing I've ever seen.

138 yards of penalties. Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I'm going to jump off a bridge. k bye


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Trent Richardson: 13 carries, 35 yards (2.69 YPC)

Ahmad Bradshaw: 19 carries, 95 yards (5 YPC)

:kobe8


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

49ers offense - 10 points in two games? The fuck? Colts have looked solid while not being great. Also congrats to the Jags for scoring 17 more points than I thought they would.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

EVERY FUCKING PLAY

FUCK OFF REFS FUCK OFF


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Dark Match Jobber said:


> My week 3 predictions
> 
> Chiefs at *Eagles* (0-1 so far) L
> *Texans* at Ravens (sorry ravens) L
> ...


6-7 so far:$


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Ravens D quietly goes 2 weeks without allowing a TD, like I said week 1... It's a loooooonnngggg season


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts D outside of 1 early drive was nasty today. Fucking outstanding.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Tarvaris Jackson more fantasy points than Kaep.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

That's sad.

I need a noose.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

DEM PENALTIES! That is SO Jets. :lol

Terrible fantasy day for me too. Nicks, Cruz, and Randall Cobb all destroyed my soul :cuss:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Turn on Jets game see 3 offsides penalty in one drive lol.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jets are about to break the penalty record and Bills are still struggling to take advantage 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



RyanPelley said:


> Colts D outside of 1 early drive was nasty today. Fucking outstanding.


Colts' defense? :lmao

Giving up 254 yards? :ti

Giving up a touchdown? :ti

Giving up 14 first downs? :ti

Only getting 3 sacks? :ti

Only getting 1 interception? :ti

Only forcing 2 turnovers? :ti

Giving up 4.8 yards per play? :ti

Giving up any points AT ALL? :ti






*CAROLINA D* >>>>>>>>> Colts D :kobe3


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

WWF said:


> Colts' defense? :lmao
> 
> Giving up 254 yards? :ti
> 
> ...


lol the same Carolina defense that lost to this god awful Bills team I'm watching right now. Colts d is better and the Giants are awful.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

It's well documented that the loss came as a result of Rivera's incompetence as a playcaller and game manager, brother. Get with the program here.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Jets win but in no way should they be proud of that performance. I would also fire Rex Ryan tomorrow. I don't care that they are 2-1. That many penalties at home is a lack of discipline which is coaching.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

20 penaltying our way to 2-1 like GOAT.

LOLGIANTS

LOLREVIS

Fuck off Miami


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

the Jets and 49ers have the same number of wins. fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Mikey Damage said:


> the Jets and 49ers have the same number of wins. fpalm


No they don't. JETS have more wins! :kobe3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

wat.

Jets have 2 wins?

:jose


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Yes they do.

Jets > Falcons, Packers, and 49ers :troll


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Posting the feel good song that puts a big smile on everybody's face.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Aldon is going to rehab and will miss the Thursdays game against the Rams.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Aldon Smith should have never played today. What was Harbaugh thinking? The great DUNGY said he wouldn't have played that loser.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



PGSucks said:


> Yes they do.
> 
> Jets > Falcons, Packers, and 49ers :troll


Jets better be careful...got lucky today. Twenty fucking penalties for 168 yards...that's unacceptable even if they did get a W today.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Aldon and Von Miller, two talented players coming out in the same draft class, yet acting like complete idiots.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

FINSUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Hades1313 said:


> FINSUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They are doing good. They have actually beat a good team unlike the Patriots. Do me a favor and beat them twice this year plz.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

INEXCUSABLE by William Gay. Clearly had the tackle from behind on Foster but goes for the fumble, TWICE.. and gives up 25 more yards in doing so. I swear there's nothing worse than seeing defenders go for the strip first. Why not focus on tackling and worry about jarring the ball loose after.

And yeah, FINSUP! Even if that is thee most corny motto in all of sports history.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

this is baaaaad


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Fins Up is truly the gayest thing in sports history. Any sport. Ever.

Not getting carried away with the Jets at all but we're so much better than the media portrayed us to be, the defense can be incredible if they just cut out the retarded penalties. Penalties weren't really a problem in the first two games or last season so I'm hoping that's an aberration of sorts, certain individuals, namely Kyle Wilson, just lost the plot and the refs were calling absolutely anything.

Next week should be an interesting test at the Titans.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

antonio brown came to play. and ike, he's been excellent this year


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Putting the team on his BACK, MR. ANTONIO BROWN. Pittsburgh is showing a lot of heart. It's tough to overcome turnovers, especially when you're not getting takeaways but they're doing it. Gonna be a GREAT 4th.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

So MIN is 0-3. They have scored the 7th most points, and their defense has forced more TO's than all but 3 teams. They have given up the third most points, and turned the ball over just as many times as they have forced one.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

at least the games are exciting


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

ENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNND, scene.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

good news is we have a legit shot of landing the clown and if he's as good as advertised he'll fix our d quick.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Fun fact. AFC East teams have the best combined record of any in the division in the NFL at 9-3. They're 6-0 outside of the division which means the only 3 losses came from games against each other.

So much for the AFC East being the worst division in the NFL. Yeah I know it's still early but it's pretty clear the AFC East is much improved.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Stop, Noto. Just STAHP.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

No. Show my division some respect :brady2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Dolphins have scored the most points in the Division and are tied for first = ONLY ACCEPTABLE AFC EAST FUN FACTS.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

LOLGiants. :StephenA


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Joel Anthony said:


> Dolphins have scored the most points in the Division and are tied for first = ONLY ACCEPTABLE AFC EAST FUN FACTS.


Pats have also given up the least amount of points, forced the most turnovers and technically the Pats are 1st in the division due to them having the better in-division record :brady2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

And most DROPS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

And have the most passing TD's in the division as well :brady2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Tom Brady has the 3rd-worst quarterback rating in the division, and the 22nd worst in the NFL (among starters). :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

lel I don't care as long as the team is winning


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Ain't that the muthafuckin troof.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

My lord, can't wait to hear Stephen A Smith on First Take tomorrow. :skip


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Bear Down!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Tank plz


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

That was impressive


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

how does Lynch only run for 60 some yards against Jacksonville?

I was expecting him to hit 150 with a couple td's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Notorious said:


> Fun fact. AFC East teams have the best combined record of any in the division in the NFL at 9-3. They're 6-0 outside of the division which means the only 3 losses came from games against each other.
> 
> So much for the AFC East being the worst division in the NFL. Yeah I know it's still early but it's pretty clear the AFC East is much improved.


Dolphins beat:

the browns
colts
falcons

Bills beat:

panthers

Jets beat:

bucs

Pats beat:

bucs



NO ONE IS IMPRESSED. Dolphins are literally the only impressive team in that division. Jets defense has been good, but their offense is ridiculously bad(and beating the fucked up bills secondary/defense doesn't change that).


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



padraic said:


> good news is we have a legit shot of landing the clown and if he's as good as advertised he'll fix our d quick.


Don't worry Steelers will turn it around enough to go 8-8 and be too good to get a high draft pick but too bad to make the playoffs :agree:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



RKing85 said:


> how does Lynch only run for 60 some yards against Jacksonville?
> 
> I was expecting him to hit 150 with a couple td's.


Pretty sure the starters sat in the 2nd half.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I've got some 49er friends I need to use that on, LOL. Good stuff.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Pretty sure the starters sat in the 2nd half.


:kaepernick


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



pryme tyme said:


> Don't worry Steelers will turn it around enough to go 8-8 and be too good to get a high draft pick but too bad to make the playoffs :agree:


Ben is gonna get hurt this year. Just think of what the Browns are going to do to him.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

thank god i had work all day and didnt have to see my giants throw out that abortion of a performance.

hate to say it, but id rather the giants continue to suck now and get a high draft pick for next years draft so they could get a top prospect for the terrible o line(gotta be worst in the league) or use the high pick to trade down for addition picks. time to rebuild.

the giants have the talent at key positions tho and this wouldnt be a 3-4 year plan, just a 1-2 year.

the players big blue should keep around:
Eli-i will forever bELIeve in Eli. just have to put a decent line in front of him

Cruz- obvious reasons. dudes a beast

Nicks- giants have to get him a new contract. him and cruz compliment each other so well.

Randle- ha great upside as a reciever and has shown great ability.

Wilson- im sorry for all my criticisms of david wilson. i doubt any nfl rb can have success behind this line.I'm not criticizing any more Giant RB's until we actually have a real o-line that they can run behind like the O'Hara/Seubert years

Beatty and Pugh on the line. both are young and can be the cornerstones of the line. 

Prince- becoming a shutdown corner.

JPP- I do not at all subscribe that he was a 1-year wonder. He's apparently been playing injured for a while now and I accept that. 2 years ago he was a 1-man wrecking crew by himself until Osi and Tuck showed up in the stretch run to the SB.

Demontre Moore and Jon Hankins- the little bit i've seen, they look like beasts in the making on the d line.

Rolle- solid saftey, tho is way overpaid

every1 else is expendable at this point. nothing stands out about any1 else.

and my hunch is the Coughlin retires after the season. 

making way for for Bill Cowher to return to coaching and bring in a coaching staff that knows what the fuck they doin. 

didnt mean to go off on a rant, but its just aggravating seeing a team with so much talent like the ones i mentioned become a joke in the league.

on the other stuff i've been able to catch up on:

colts look boss. watch out Houston, u guys legit competition right now. was sad seeing bradshaw run wild tho:sad:should be fun match ups when they face off.

we get it seattle is good, moving on lol

redskins dont look too much better then the giants which is the silver lining for me for the day

Bengals, like the colts, are another up and coming team that will give teams fits and have potential to go far into the playoffs

bears have legit sb team. they have been solid in all 3 phases since the start of the year, and with gb not lookin too great, the division is theirs.

miami with the upset vs atlanta, they for real? idk yet.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Jordan Todman shushing the Seahawks fans while down 20 lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

An NFL player making it all about him/doing a stupid celebration after a good play, regardless of score..... not shocked in the least.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Does anyone think Wayne has a good chance of finishing his career second on the receiving yards list? he needs 2800 more yards and I think he could get that in under three years of production.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Great chance. Never gets hurt, keeps himself in great shape. Barring any setbacks physically, he should get it within that time span, maybe an extra year depending on things. True professional in every sense of the word. The fact that he tied for his 2nd most yards ever in a season last year shows that the dude is ageless. Plus he's got a pretty damn good QB once again.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



LUCK said:


> Does anyone think Wayne has a good chance of finishing his career second on the receiving yards list? he needs 2800 more yards and I think he could get that in under three years of production.


As long as he stays healthy, sure.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



> There are injuries every week in the NFL, and sometimes the broken bones and torn ligaments become a blur.
> 
> But Cardinals safety Rashad Johnson had one that’s hard to forget.
> 
> ...


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/09/23/rashad-johnson-loses-top-of-middle-finger/

:taker


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LUCK said:


> Does anyone think Wayne has a good chance of finishing his career second on the receiving yards list? he needs 2800 more yards and I think he could get that in under three years of production.


I would say he has a very realistic chance. My only concern is that with Pep's offensive system and our suddenly blossoming run game, Luck's yards will drop from a year ago, which will affect Reggie.

Still on pace for 1000+, so we can only hope for him to stay healthy and keep that up. Also, I think it's a safe bet to say that he's going to move into 3rd all time in receptions sometime next year, passing Marvin at 1,102. Pretty great career considering he never got the media love or mainstream attention that jackasses like TO got.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> Dolphins beat:
> 
> the browns
> colts
> ...


Hey man you play who's on your schedule. So far the division has performed better than any other one in the NFL. That's a fact. Will it last? Probably not. But my point is that the AFC East is no longer a joke of a division like people like you make them seem to be.

And people need to plz go acting like the Pats aren't still one of the best teams in the league. Yeah they're not as great offensively as they were in previous years but that cancels out with a much improved defense. Not to mention that Bradys chemistry with the rookies will continue to improve as the season progresses along with the return of injured key players like GRONK, Amendola and Vereen.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Sigh Redskins.. :/

Hopefully Jim Haslett is fired


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



TEHCOCK said:


> http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2013/09/23/rashad-johnson-loses-top-of-middle-finger/
> 
> :taker


That's fuckin' crazy. I was listening to Mike & Mike earlier and they made a joke about how he can get a discount on manicures. :lmao


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Not a great game by the Bengals, but important thing is to come away with the win. D is looking strong. If they can just stop making stupid mistakes, this is a team that is going to cause a lot of trouble this year for its opponents. Bengals used to be a bad team that lost "because of". Now they are a good team that wins "in spite of". Makes for nice Sundays.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Packers lost, Vikings lost, and Bears won? Damn what a great sunday it was for Chicago fans :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Ahhh, Chicago is back to winning teams...Bears,Hawks, Bulls... oh, wait there's the Cubs and Sox that make up for that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Yeah, if the ChiSox can stop being so awful, Chicago would have a good team in the 4 major sports. Would be neat to see. (Y)

The Cubs can fuck off and suck for another 100 years for all I care.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, if the ChiSox can stop being so awful, Chicago would have a good team in the 4 major sports. Would be neat to see. (Y)
> 
> The Cubs can fuck off and suck for another 100 years for all I care.




Actually, Chicago does have a 4th winning team...whatever the hell the WNBA team is called here. Oh, you said major sports.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How much exponentially does Matt Cassell seem now that Alex Smith has this team to 3-0? Like we knew he was bad but did we know he was this bad?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



JM said:


> How much exponentially does Matt Cassell seem now that Alex Smith has this team to 3-0? Like we knew he was bad but did we know he was this bad?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Just like Matt Flynn. Get put in with a great offense AROUND YOU and look amazing, go to a team that has nothing, you gon' suck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



JM said:


> How much exponentially does Matt Cassell seem now that Alex Smith has this team to 3-0? Like we knew he was bad but did we know he was this bad?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Reid makes a huge difference as well brah. But yeah, Cassell is awful and we all knew it. You don't get benched for Brady Quinn if you have any talent.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I hadn't enjoyed a game that much since Panthers/Giants from '09. My god, DAT DEFENSE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000249549/article/henry-melton-tears-acl-out-for-chicago-bears-season

Henry Melton out for the season.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Tough injury for Chicago. Henry Melton is extremely underrated and is IMO one of the best interior d linemen in the league.

NFL AM is picking the most fearsome undefeated team, and nobody picked the Broncos. fpalm I think the Seahawks are great, but come on. Not one analyst thinks any other team would hate to play Denver?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



> KR Jacoby Jones reportedly suffered head injuries in a brawl aboard a party bus when a stripper struck him with a bottle late Sunday.
> The bus was reportedly filled with Ravens players and at least one stripper named "Sweet Pea," who struck Jones with a "gigantic" Ace of Spades bottle. Jones was reportedly "bleeding everywhere," and an ambulance was called, though he did not have to be hospitalized. Notorious partier Bryant McKinnie was aboard the bus, but tried to break up the brawl. No arrests were made because "no one cooperated with cops." Jones is out indefinitely with a sprained MCL.


Needless to say, Jacoby Jones is my hero.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

:lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

What da hell :lmao

N fuck that sucks about Melton


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

There have been offers for Josh Gordon. Browns probably won't trade in the same division. Imagine Gordon and Smith on each side.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Aid180 said:


> Needless to say, Jacoby Jones is my hero.


Ray wouldn't have hit the chick. Now he may have held her while Jacoby took some free shots but I'm sure it couldn't be proven in a court of law. 

:lewis :lewis :lewis


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

so basically when the browns draft their qb they're going to tell him he has absolutely no weapons on offense and "good luck" with working it out?


DO THE BROWNS EVEN REALIZE HOW FUCKING AWFUL THEY ARE?


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Hmm Gronk has now another reason to get back sooner than later.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I'd love for the Panthers to get Gordon, but they typically shy away from players with off the field issues. Shame.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

How are Giants fans feeling after that annihilation sunday? Is it time to jump off the wagon? :lol

Also what a pick up McGahee was for Cleveland, 8 or 9 yards, fucking incredible :clap :clap


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

1.1 average. :lol


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



LUCK said:


> so basically when the browns draft their qb they're going to tell him he has absolutely no weapons on offense and "good luck" with working it out?
> 
> 
> DO THE BROWNS EVEN REALIZE HOW FUCKING AWFUL THEY ARE?


Don't tell the Vikings how bad the Browns are.

BTW, can we go ahead and put the fork in Christian Ponder already?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Dragonballfan said:


> How are Giants fans feeling after that annihilation sunday? Is it time to jump off the wagon? :lol
> 
> Also what a pick up McGahee was for Cleveland, 8 or 9 yards, fucking incredible :clap :clap





Chrome said:


> 1.1 average. :lol


So, he's _about_ as good as Trent Richardson, huh?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Dragonballfan said:


> How are Giants fans feeling after that annihilation sunday? Is it time to jump off the wagon? :lol


idk any 1 who was on their 'wagon', but being a giants fan is bad right now.

havent had a season under .500 since 04 and if they dont turn shit around soon, they'll be lucky to get 6 wins. the only positive is that the nfc east is probably the worst division in the league and its not even close.

coughlin doesnt seem to have the same passion hes had in years past and we probably we the worst OC and DC in football.

i said in another post, outside of Eli, Cruz, Nicks, Randle, JPP, Wilson, and a few others, the rest of team could be gone next year for all i care. Tuck is shell of himself, Webster a shell of himself, guys like Snee are past their prime and are a detriment on the field, inexperienced players like Pugh and Herzlich seem like they arent ready to be on the field.

my ideal scenario is Coughlin retires after the season, Cowher returns to coach and brings in a new staff, and we get back to giants football.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



LUCK said:


> so basically when the browns draft their qb they're going to tell him he has absolutely no weapons on offense and "good luck" with working it out?
> 
> 
> DO THE BROWNS EVEN REALIZE HOW FUCKING AWFUL THEY ARE?


Beats waiting for Gordon's next weed offense and year long suspension.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Beats waiting for Gordon's next weed offense and year long suspension.




Pacman Jones got arrested again.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Pacman Jones got arrested again.


Substance abuse violation >> most arrests, when it comes to suspensions. One more pop on the piss test and Gordon's out for a year.

It's the reason they aren't getting 2nd round offers as we speak.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh, the referee who TAWKS WIKE A WITTLE KID.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

did you guys see AP's tweet about losing the Browns? he said that he was sitting there with his daughter on his lap and she looked up at him and said she couldn't believe he lost to the Browns.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

That was way too easy for Peyton. eyton


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

holy shit the raiders have a black punter?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

man, Broncos would really need to fuck up not to make the superbowl this year. That offense is literally too good.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

The new Broncos play book really takes advantage of the three WRs. Unless Manning has an off throw, it truly seems like there is a mismatch every play with one WR or the other. Even Julius Thomas helps them. 

The only real disadvantage is the hurt O-Line. I am interested to see Manning vs. a tough Defensive Line.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

He has the quickest release in the league or it's up there. His last two years with the Colts the line was pretty bad(compared to it's prime) and he got off incredibly fast.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

That really does help. The quick release is also why Hoyer looked much better than Weeden and why Cutler has looked better this year. Hoyer is releasing the ball at about 2.4 seconds compared to Weeden's average 3.2.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Injuries might be a concern though as they keep on going down on that defense/oline.


Manning also has a chance to shatter every single single season QB record this year. Incredible.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I never really paid too much attention to Denver's schedule, but those NFC East games are really going to pas his throwing stats this year.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Manning's had a good career, but it certainly doesn't stack up to Tom Brady's.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> Manning's had a good career, but it certainly doesn't stack up to Tom Brady's.


:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

It doesn't. Just look at the stats. :brady2


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WWF said:


> It doesn't. Just look at the stats. :brady2


cheaters
liars
his rings are a lie


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

His greatness and head-to-head rape of Peyton Manning certainly isn't a lie. :brady2


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Yeah injuries are starting to get to my team. Losing Clady last week hurt. We lost a couple key guys tonight in Carter and Ihenacho. Not to mentioned even though they continued to play Thomas and Decker got dinged as well as Rodgers-Cromartie. Injuries could be one of our downfalls. Hopefully Champ comes back soon and Indy game is when Von comes back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

dont let brandon troll you. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Stating facts isn't trolling, my friend. :brady2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Another fact, Newton isn't half the QB LUCK is. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Another fact: Luck isn't 1/10 the QB of Tom Brady. :brady2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

pretty sure he's better. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I only started watching Football this season, so I don't care about anything that happened before me becoming a fan of the sport. Based on what I've seen and care about, you're right. 









:kobe8


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

also,


LUCK>NEWTON as a scrambler. :LUCK


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

TOO FUCKING FAR, MAN.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I expected RG3 not to be himself early on. I think he'll have a strong second half of the season and if he can stay healthy he'll be in really good shape to have a break out year in 2014. I honestly think this is the year the Cowboys go 9-7 and win the division lol


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



pryme tyme said:


> I expected RG3 not to be himself early on. I think he'll have a strong second half of the season and if he can stay healthy he'll be in really good shape to have a break out year in 2014. I honestly think this is the year the Cowboys go 9-7 and win the division lol


and lose in the 1st round because romo cant win an important game if his life depended on it.

1 playoff win in 8 years and muthafucker gets 100mil contract.

thats jerry for ya.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Raiders tonight not being a pile of shit = 

It's Denver. The fact it wasn't the biggest ass-kicking of the week makes this a moral victory. Obviously was easy for Broncos either way. We all knew who was walking away with the W here. I'm taking the baby steps as much as I can. Broncos are scary good. They have to make it to the AFC Championship at least. Really. Unless they have the worst luck over the course of the season, who can stop 'em? AFC West playing better as a whole _(Chargers seem to be on the fence still considering the two crumble losses already)_ doesn't seem to matter. Denver, whew. Top notch.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

let's get a bounty on peyton manning so someone else has a chance this year


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Give him whatever his brother is taking atm. Things will even out following.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Pacman Jones got arrested again.


He wasn't arrested, just cited. :side:
More to come on Friday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Vintage Pacman!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Adam Jones in baseball is now officially confirmed that he's the superior athlete with the same namesake.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Don't worry AFC teams, Manning historically doesn't do so hot in the playoffs so you better hope for an upset in the making like the Ravens last year


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

peyton's just setting himself up for the biggest disappointment of his career when the resurgent steelers beat him in denver in the playoffs


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Went to AC for my 21st this past weekend and Saturday went to Harrahs pool Party for his retirement party. He got a tad turnt and this is the video. We are the "handful of Jets fans" Figured we'd represent.
http://philly.barstoolsports.com/page/3/


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Glad some of you here are smart enough to realize we are only 3 weeks in. You should see some of the comments on NFL.com or people crowning the Seahawks/Broncos while shitting on the Packers, 49ers. Ridiculous.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Dragonballfan said:


> Don't worry AFC teams, Manning historically doesn't do so hot in the playoffs so you better hope for an upset in the making like the Ravens last year


I'm not overly worried about the Broncos once the playoffs actually roll around. I remember Peyton going undefeated into week freakin 15 one year with the Colts only to lose in the DIVISIONAL ROUND! The guy always dominates the regular season and his 4 regular season MVP's speak volumes to that but he still only has 1 ring for all those outstanding regular seasons. With his under .500 record in the playoffs and his history of choking when all the chips are down.. I'll believe it when I see it. If Brady was playing like this early on I'd be worried because he's shown he can take that form into the playoffs and dominate. Manning does this pretty much every year and I'm sure Colts fans have seen this song an dance before, how many times were his Colts the clear favorite after a dominating regular season only to get caught slippin' in the playoffs? Even in 2011 you look at the Packers who were another regular season Juggernaut and also went into week 15 undefeated.. only to lose in the divisional round as well.

Not saying the Broncos don't have a chance but you gotta know better then to buy right into the best regular season team having an easy road to the SB because it rarely happens like that, more so about who get's hot at the right time. Like I said week 1, the Ravens game was their Super Bowl.. IMO the Broncos are peaking too early and it's going to be hard to sustain that level of play for the whole entire year. In Broncos vs The Field in the playoffs, I'm taking The Field just going off recent history.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



padraic said:


> peyton's just setting himself up for the biggest disappointment of his career when the resurgent steelers beat him in denver in the playoffs


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



padraic said:


> peyton's just setting himself up for the biggest disappointment of his career when the *resurgent steelers* beat him in denver in the playoffs


:ti


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I don't think Peyton will have too much trouble at least reaching the AFC Championship if he doesn't have to play a cold weather game. I didn't really doubt that the Broncos would trash the Ravens last year until I heard the temperature for the game, as Peyton is ASS in cold weather playoff games. 

I'm not going to doubt :brady2 just yet either. If he gets Amendola, GRONK, and Vereen back at a decent time, he could get hot. Wait, bad choice of words... :cena5


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Brady himself just hasn't been his usual TOM BRADY in all capital letters self thus far, either. It's not _all_ on the receivers.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I agree that he has been missing throws (which is uncharacteristic of him obviously) thus far, but I just have this feeling that he's really going to be in sync late in the season, and that's going to be helped by his weapons getting healthy.

Or, this could end up like the 2006 and 2009 regular seasons for him. :brady


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Peyton plays in fucking Denver, so to avoid cold weather games, Denver better start loosing


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

since I'm obviously a homer and have a opinion, can people stop calling Peyton like a sole choker. Those teams were 12 wins+ every year *BECAUSE of him. SOLELY BECAUSE OF HIM. ALL BECAUSE OF HIM.* Do you get it? Those teams weren't overly talented, none of them had good defenses(superbowl team had a GOAT run in the playoffs though that won us our championship, not Peyton, it was the team as a whole), all of them after James left had a poor running game, and Cadwell was literally the worst head coach in the league when he was coaching. 


And yeah, Broncos lost to the Ravens last year. 38-35. PEYTON CHOKES. Apparently if your defense stops stopping the other team it's all your fault because you only scored 38 points. Apparently when your defense allows 18.5 yards per completion and 334 yards on 18 completed passes it's the QBs fault because he threw two INTs. Apparently when your defense allows a 50+ yard passing touchdown in the final 2 minutes due to one of the worst blown coverages in the season last year, it's the QB's fault for taking a knee with 30 seconds left. Apparently regardless of how good Peyton does in any playoff game, it's his fault because...well he's Peyton Manning and he carried the team through the regular season so why can't he in the playoffs. Maybe it's because in the playoffs the most complete teams are the teams that win. :kobe

inb4 a bunch of homer accusations even though what I said makes sense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Peyton is a choking piece of shit. Embrace it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

LOL @ Magic thinking that Manning is even CLOSE to Brady's caliber. :brady2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Tim Tebow won more playoff games with the Broncos than Peyton has :ti


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Super Bowl is going to be in cold weather, Peyton is going to struggle in that blizzard or whatever cold condition its going to be. Their run game is average at best which will fail them in cold conditions.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Damn I didn't think my comments would start a Peyton vs. Brady war :lol


I wonder if the Chiefs & Dolphins can keep up their winning pace. :hmm:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I don't know if any of you watched the little thing on Eric Berry on NFL Network but it was about his fear of horses. He has been scared of them ever since he felt betrayed by a horse at the petting zoo when it bit him. He thought horses were supposed to be nice and have pretty rainbows and stuff like the cartoons. Ever since, dude has been legit scared when War Paint (Chiefs horse) runs onto the field. The cussing he does when he sees the horse is great :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Yeah I've seen clips of it before it's hilarious.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

So Adam Schefter is reporting the Bucs have benched Josh Freeman for Mike Glennon, the Bucs third round pick. It's Schefter, so take it with a grain of salt, but considering Josh's stats and the Bucs' current record, it wouldn't surprise me if it was true.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



LUCK said:


> since I'm obviously a homer and have a opinion, can people stop calling Peyton like a sole choker. Those teams were 12 wins+ every year *BECAUSE of him. SOLELY BECAUSE OF HIM. ALL BECAUSE OF HIM.* Do you get it? Those teams weren't overly talented, none of them had good defenses(superbowl team had a GOAT run in the playoffs though that won us our championship, not Peyton, it was the team as a whole), all of them after James left had a poor running game, and Cadwell was literally the worst head coach in the league when he was coaching.
> 
> 
> And yeah, Broncos lost to the Ravens last year. 38-35. PEYTON CHOKES. Apparently if your defense stops stopping the other team it's all your fault because you only scored 38 points. Apparently when your defense allows 18.5 yards per completion and 334 yards on 18 completed passes it's the QBs fault because he threw two INTs. Apparently when your defense allows a 50+ yard passing touchdown in the final 2 minutes due to one of the worst blown coverages in the season last year, it's the QB's fault for taking a knee with 30 seconds left. Apparently regardless of how good Peyton does in any playoff game, it's his fault because...well he's Peyton Manning and he carried the team through the regular season so why can't he in the playoffs. Maybe it's because in the playoffs the most complete teams are the teams that win. :kobe
> ...


it's not peyton's fault he got outplayed by a superior QB :flacco3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Chrome said:


> So Adam Schefter is reporting the Bucs have benched Josh Freeman for Mike Glennon, the Bucs third round pick. It's Schefter, so take it with a grain of salt, but considering Josh's stats and the Bucs' current record, it wouldn't surprise me if it was true.


NFL.com and Mike Florio also reported it, so it sounds like it's true. Freeman was 33rd in completion percentage and QB Rating. That means that he is worse this season than every other QB in the league and both Browns QBs that started. It is a necessary change if Tampa wants any success this season in my opinion. Tampa lost their first two games by a total of three points. That could have easily been two wins with a QB that wasn't 33rd best out of 32.

Glennon is likely not ready but I liked what I saw in the preseason. For the Bucs' sake, I hope they change up their offense a bit to better fit Glennon. More short routes, some RB swing checkdown passes and some play action long shots to Jackson will help.

Edit: Also in the news, Big Ben is blasting Bell for some reason and Hoyer the Destroyer will be starting again for the Browns.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Panthers on a bye this week

haven't been this depressed since high school


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Panthers on a bye this week
> 
> haven't been this depressed since high school




You mean the last couple of seasons of Newton not making the playoffs hasn't depressed you?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Panthers on a bye this week
> 
> haven't been this depressed since high school


You mean their Super Bowl loss didn't do it for you :bosh

Shit when the Bears lost to the Colts i sobered up right away and was super pissed. Fucking Grossman fpalm


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Speaking of, the last two times Chicago started 3-0 they went to the Super Bowl and the NFC Championship game. Just a #FunFact™. :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

Freeman is benched! :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Freeman is benched! :hb :hb :hb


I give Schiano another 3-4 weeks before he gets canned.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Hades1313 said:


> I give Schiano another 3-4 weeks before he gets canned.


That would be a bit premature if you ask me.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Aid180 said:


> Speaking of, the last two times Chicago started 3-0 they went to the Super Bowl and the NFC Championship game. Just a #FunFact™. :side:


----------



## MuscleBeach (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Hades1313 said:


> I give Schiano another 3-4 weeks before he gets canned.


He should make it through the season but the way things are going, he may very well be gone the day after that. Now the Bucs are talking about trading Josh Freeman. Talk about getting bad value for a guy; his stock couldn't be any lower right now.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*



Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> That would be a bit premature if you ask me.


I was exaggerating. My point is, he won't last long.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

@STACKS

Thoughts on Kaepernick looking worse than Vince Young?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

MrMister said:


> @STACKS
> 
> Thoughts on Kaepernick looking worse than Vince Young?


Still better than Schaub.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I can't wait for the first Broncos-Chiefs matchup in Week 11. I really think the Chiefs can be the team to go from worst to first in their divison, unless eyton continues to have a GOAT season. The Chiefs are reminding me of the 2000 Ravens, game-managing quarterback, good run game and a stout defense. The only difference for the Chiefs is a better quarterback and a 
worse defense. Alex Smith has won me over yet again.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

If the Cowboys lose this week, then I will fully understand that it will be just another sorrowful season for the 'boys. If they win against the Chargers, then it'll take a few more weeks to see if they'll be contenders or not. Dez Bryant dooooeeeee!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Well even if it's a sorrowful season they could still take the division.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Week 4 Picks

San Francisco @ *St. Louis*
*Baltimore* @ Buffalo
*Cincinnati* @ Cleveland
*Chicago* @ Detroit
New York Giants @ *Kansas City*
*Pittsburgh* @ Minnesota
*Arizona* @ Tampa Bay
*Indianapolis* @ Jacksonville
*Seattle* @ Houston
New York Jets @ *Tennessee*
Philadelphia @* Denver*
*Dallas* @ San Diego
Washington @* Oakland*
New England @* Atlanta*
*Miami* @ New Orleans


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Giants will beat the Chiefs this week, I GUARANTEE IT.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My picks for the weekare:

*San Francisco* @ St. Louis
*Baltimore* @ Buffalo
*Cincinnati* @ Cleveland
Chicago @ *Detroit*
*New York Giants* @ Kansas City
Pittsburgh @ *Minnesota*
*Arizona* @ Tampa Bay
*Indianapolis* @ Jacksonville
*Seattle* @ Houston
*New York Jets* @ Tennessee
Philadelphia @ *Denver*
*Dallas* @ San Diego
*Washington* @ Oakland
New England @ *Atlanta*
Miami @ *New Orleans*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

fuck it I'M PICKIN CLEVELAND


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was hesitant to pick Cleveland but Cinci is a much better team than the Vikings who they beat last week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wish Dallas could play St. Louis every week. For whatever reason, the run game has worked against them and the defense looks like DOOMSDAY.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL: Week 3 Trent to the Colts. Chiefs 3-0 (1 more than last year in 3 games btw*

I did that last week, brah. Get on my Browns-predicting level.



WWF said:


> That doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> Also, let me be the first to take the BROWNS over the Vikings! :kobe3


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/24173033-post5118.html


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Decided to give the ol' Miami Dolphins some lovin.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

well yeah but people weren't hyping the Vikings like they are the Bengals who are supposedly gonna win the AFCN this year


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:ti :favre's agent saying he's in good enough shape to start.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

LOL CP.

I don't know why you act like it's so impossible that the Bengals could win the AFC North. I mean you do realize that last year even in the Ravens SB season that the two teams had the same record and if it wasn't for a 4th & 29 miracle the Bengals would've won the division right?

I think it'll be neck and neck between both teams but my preseason prediction was the Bengals and I'm going to stick with it. I've seen nothing from the Bengals or Ravens to make me think otherwise.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Guess I'll do picks...

*San Francisco* @ St. Louis
Baltimore @ *Buffalo*
*Cincinnati* @ Cleveland
*Chicago* @ Detroit
*New York Giants* @ Kansas City
*Pittsburgh* @ Minnesota
Arizona @ *Tampa Bay*
*Indianapolis* @ Jacksonville
*Seattle* @ Houston
New York Jets @ *Tennessee*
Philadelphia @ *Denver*
*Dallas* @ San Diego
Washington @ *Oakland*
*New England* @ Atlanta
Miami @ *New Orleans*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> Decided to give the ol' Miami Dolphins some lovin.


Great, now we're going to lose cuz you showed us lovin.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My week 4 predictions:

San Francisco @ *St. Louis*
*Baltimore* @ Buffalo
*Cincinnati* @ Cleveland
Chicago @ *Detroit*
*New York Giants* @ Kansas City
*Pittsburgh* @ Minnesota
*Arizona* @ Tampa Bay
*Indianapolis* @ Jacksonville
*Seattle* @ Houston
*New York Jets* @ Tennessee
Philadelphia @ *Denver*
*Dallas* @ San Diego
*Washington* @ Oakland
New England @ *Atlanta*
Miami @ *New Orleans*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Bengals have an incredibly easy schedule. I wouldnt be suprised to see them go 12-4


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lol 

when you wish upon a star, makes no difference who you are :HHH2


----------



## Voice of Reason (Sep 3, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My predictions 

*San Francisco* @ St. Louis
*Baltimore* @ Buffalo
*Cincinnati* @ Cleveland
*Chicago* @ Detroit
New York Giants @ *Kansas City*
Pittsburgh @ *Minnesota*
Arizona @ *Tampa Bay*
*Indianapolis* @ Jacksonville
*Seattle* @ Houston
*New York Jets* @ Tennessee
Philadelphia @ *Denver*
Dallas @ *San Diego*
*Washington* @ Oakland
*New England* @ Atlanta
Miami @ *New Orleans*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Chip Kelly said:


> The Bengals have an incredibly easy schedule. I wouldnt be suprised to see them go 12-4


If they don't make the playoffs it would be a massive failure for this team, 12-4 might be stretching it a bit, i say 10-11 wins.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

"His arms look like a *blacksmith's* arms. He rides a bike probably *30-50 miles a day*. He runs *four or five miles a day*. He's coaching at the high school and they're *undefeated*. He loves it. His body fat is* 7.5 percent* and he weighs *225 pounds*. *He could play today, better than a lot of them out there today*."

:favre4


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Hades1313 said:


> Great, now we're going to lose cuz you showed us lovin.


Nah Miami is totally going unbeaten.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That sig is too creepy, Mr.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Phins are the biggest fluke in the NFL in YEARS. :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cards and Bills were pretty flukey in their respective good Septembers.

A 3-0 start for Miami has to be acknowledged though. They've been so lost for so long.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't think the Bills and Cards were as talented as the Dolphins are though.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Pretty sure WWF is just salty that he's from the part of Florida no one would ever dream of putting a professional sports team in.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Checklists of a good team:

Good QB? No.
Good RB? No.
Good WRs? No.
Good OL? No.
Good Run D? No.
Good Pass D? No.

Phins are a FLUKE. :kobe8



Joel Anthony said:


> Pretty sure WWF is just salty that he's from the part of Florida no one would ever dream of putting a professional sports team in.


There is, tho...


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Joel Anthony said:


> "His arms look like a *blacksmith's* arms. He rides a bike probably *30-50 miles a day*. He runs *four or five miles a day*. He's coaching at the high school and they're *undefeated*. He loves it. His body fat is* 7.5 percent* and he weighs *225 pounds*. *He could play today, better than a lot of them out there today*."
> 
> :favre4


minnesota confirmed for superbowl


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Joel Anthony said:


> Pretty sure WWF is just salty that he's from the part of Florida no one would ever dream of putting a professional sports team in.


And yet in spite of that LA is the city that can't manage to keep it's football teams :lmao


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

My Predictions

*San Francisco* @ St. Louis
Arizona @ *Tampa Bay*
*Baltimore* @ Buffalo 
*Cincinnati* @ Cleveland
*Chicago* @ Detroit
New York Giants @ *Kansas City*
*Pittsburgh* @ Minnesota
*Indianapolis* @ Jacksonville
*Seattle* @ Houston
New York Jets @ *Tennessee*
Philadelphia @ *Denver*
*Washington* @ Oakland
*Dallas* @ San Diego
New England @ *Atlanta*
Miami @ *New Orleans*


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'm really torn on who I think will lose the London game. Both looking like Hot Garbage this year but the Steelers have looked really horrible, not simply "Minnesota Sports team Horrible" like the Vikings.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

last time the Dolphins went 3-0 was 2002 when they finished 9-7 and missed the playoffs.

and that team had RICKY WILLIAMS.

picked the Vikings over the Steelers. they've at least got more reasons to think they could be good if they applied themselves.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Vikings at least haven't been blown out yet this year. Each game has been relatively close. Probably the only game i'll pick them though after seeing them lose to the Browns

*San Francisco* @ St. Louis
Arizona @ *Tampa Bay*
Baltimore @ *Buffalo*
*Cincinnati* @ Cleveland
*Chicago* @ Detroit
New York Giants @ *Kansas City* (Fucking Giants will probably be awesome this week, inconsistant motherfuckers)
Pittsburgh @ *Minnesota*
*Indianapolis* @ Jacksonville
*Seattle* @ Houston
*New York Jets* @ Tennessee
Philadelphia @ *Denver*
Washington @ -*Oakland*
Dallas @ *San Diego*
*New England* @ Atlanta
Miami @ *New Orleans*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*San Francisco* @ St. Louis
*Arizona* @ Tampa Bay
*Baltimore* @ Buffalo
*Cincinnati* @ Cleveland
Chicago @ *Detroit*
*New York Giants* @ Kansas City
*Pittsburgh* @ Minnesota
*Indianapolis* @ Jacksonville
Seattle @ *Houston*
New York Jets @ *Tennessee*
Philadelphia @ *Denver*
*Washington* @ Oakland
Dallas @ *San Diego*
New England @ *Atlanta*
Miami @ *New Orleans*

I'm going to the Wembley game again this Sunday. Hoping for a closer one as the other two I've attended have been blowouts. Fortunately they've been blowouts in favour of the Pats so it was all good. Kinda funny both teams are 0-3, but at least it's basically a must win for both. I think the Steelers will bounce back, can't see them being 0-4 and with the Vikes home advantage removed I think they'll win by about a TD.

As for the Pats game, we may have Gronk and Amendola back which would be a huge boost but I don't think they'll both play. The Falcons haven't been great so far but I think they'll win this one, their offense has more firepower than ours right now and we won't be able to keep up. A shootout doesn't help us so hopefully our defense can continue playing well and keep it close. This is their first real test this season though, two rookie QBs and Josh Freeman have hardly been the toughest opponents.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There have been rumors that they want to put a football team at Wembley Stadium, think it's a good idea? :hmm:


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Dolphins are gonna be in the SuperBowl this year, mark my words


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Lets see if they can actually make the playoffs for the first time in forever first.

I am not a believer in the Dolphins.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> There have been rumors that they want to put a football team at Wembley Stadium, think it's a good idea? :hmm:


There's way too many logistics to figure out so I doubt they'll be any significant movement on that front for a long time. I won't mind either way really, at the end of the day I'd still be a Pats fan ahead of the London franchise. Though naturally they'd become a #2 team of sorts for most existing UK NFL fans.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

They were talking about it on First Take today and I'd have to agree with what Skip and SAS said. I don't think it would be a problem attracting fans or making money out there but I don't think players would want to play/live in London.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

it's a terrible, greedy idea that would never work they way theyre going to try. if the country wants an nfl franchise they should be forced to breed a football culture so they can actually have some home grown talent to root for, create a fervor so you can sustain a franchise without too much trouble. that would take at least a generation. doubt theyre going to wait that long


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think maybe they should try a league in the UK first to see if it really catches on. 

Plus it would be a logistical nightmare and a pretty big financial risk for the NFL. If I were a player i'd be pretty fucking pissed if I had to fly in an out of London to go play in the states every couple weeks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't know how I should feel about tonight's game. Someone give me a good reason why you think the Rams have a chance to win against the 49ers?

They were great against the Cardinals. They were OKAY against the Falcons. Then last Sunday they were just flat out *TERRIBLE

The Rams always play the 49ers in a tough close game. Perhaps tonight coming back home will give the Rams the edge...

I say Rams 20-19. Last second FG wins the game.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Aside from week 1, Kaepernick has looked lost. If he's still lost, the Rams can and probably will win. I wouldn't put too much stock into the Dallas beatdown. For whatever reason, Dallas just owns St. Louis.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



McQueen said:


> I think maybe they should try a league in the UK first to see if it really catches on.
> 
> Plus it would be a logistical nightmare and a pretty big financial risk for the NFL. If I were a player i'd be pretty fucking pissed if I had to fly in an out of London to go play in the states every couple weeks.


there actually was a league about ten years ago in europe and i think it served as a developmental kind of league for the nfl, but it got shut down. mind, this was before the nfl started playing games in england and before the sport got fairly larger overseas.

but i agree, it would do the nfl good to see how the country would support a team over a season or several. if it really catches on there's always the possibility of adding a franchise.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bradford owns the Niners, and the Rams D own the Niners. I'VE GOT DA RAMS! :kobe3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WWFstradamus knows best.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was speaking about last year, but I also think that'll happen tonight. Hopefully everybody'll stop riding the cock of the most overrated QB in the league...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



WWF said:


> I was speaking about last year, but I also think that'll happen tonight. Hopefully everybody'll stop riding the cock of the most overrated QB in the league...


I wouldn't say he's overrated as of yet, doesn't just about every QB do shitty in their 2nd-3rd seasons? Lets see how he plays with all the pressure before we get to that conclusion.

Also damn if the 49ers lose this game too :faint:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He got shut down by the Colts' D, though. :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Make it 3 in a row Krapernick. You fucking douche.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I don't want to say this is a must-win game since it's only week 4...but a 1-3 start would be really bad. Really, really bad.

That said.


49ers will win by 24 today. Because they know they need it. And CKaep has a great game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Because they know they need it? Like, every game before this was just another game, but THIS game, oh boy!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bleh. Don't hate on my sports-speak. You know the sense of urgency comes into play in sports. Don't act like it doesn't.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

And damn even their field goal kicker is fuckin up, Rams have a chance :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> And damn even their field goal kicker is fuckin up, Rams have a chance :lol


What can I say, this is how my Rams are :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The 49er's offense in this game so far. :kobe8


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Finnegan needs to be benched for the rest of the season.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Terrible game so far, wonder if it could be as shitty as 2 weeks ago the Jets & Patriots game :argh:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

:lmao @ the end of the first half

Who in the world knew that rule? I know I didn't. A fair catch of a punt means you can take a free kick and the defense just has to stand there? Wow. Props to Harbaugh for even knowing that shit.

It's too bad they don't a guy like Janikowski. He probably would have made it from that distance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I only knew about it because PARCELLS did it back when he was in Dallas. It's a pretty obscure rule.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen an offense more cringe worthy than STL's


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



RyanPelley said:


> I don't think I've ever seen an offense more cringe worthy than STL's


My eyes are use to the fuckery


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

"That's what I like, young guys who have fun." - Mike Mayock


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I really enjoy that Jay Cutler smiley Aid.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

49ers run defense = good

49ers pass defense = bad, mkay


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



McQueen said:


> I really enjoy that Jay Cutler smiley Aid.


It's great. Completely shows Jay's "Don't Care" attitude. Would love for it to be a smiley here, but I don't think enough people would use it to warrant it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



McQueen said:


> I really enjoy that Jay Cutler smiley Aid.


Same here, shame it hasn't been added yet.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'd use it every day.

It might even become my avatar.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'd use it everytime Jay throws an interception and sits as far away as possible from his teamates :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I suggested it to be added in the request thread. :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Cutler don't give no shits about pick sixes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I think Evolution's been adding a bunch since he became an admin, so hopefully it's added.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

god is St. Louis ever bad.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I was a little upset when Jeff Fisher picked the Rams over the Fins. Now I'm starting to think we got the better end of that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rams using the Alex Smith offense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Mikey Damage said:


> I don't want to say this is a must-win game since it's only week 4...but a 1-3 start would be really bad. Really, really bad.
> 
> That said.
> 
> ...


current score: 49ers 35 Rams 11


:kobe3 prediction GOAT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Kaep didn't have a great game. LOLOLOLOL.


he's done.




Mikey Damage said:


> 49ers run defense = good
> 
> 49ers pass defense = bad, mkay


you guys gave up 179 rushing yards to the Colts last week. Colts aren't really a top tier rushing team. It wasn't even that hard. :kobe8


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Title. Truth. :durant3


I was speaking about tonight's game, Magic.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> Rams using the Alex Smith offense.


Apparently it doesn't work unless your Alex Smith or your coach is Andy Reid :kobe3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Rams with that 1.3 ypc average.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

What happen to that offseason Rams hype?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> Rams using the Alex Smith offense.


Alex Smith actually wins games though.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Sarcasm1 said:


> What happen to that offseason Rams hype?


I didn't understand that either. I think they have a bunch of good players. But I don't see any GREAT players. And I'm not sold on Bradford being a franchise QB. He isn't bad, but I don't know if he can carry a team.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

ponder out due to bad ribs. Cassel is going to start. :ti Vikings.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TEHCOCK said:


> ponder out due to bad ribs. Cassel is going to start. :ti Vikings.


Watch Cassell win this game :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He better not, I hope we get Webb in there if we get the lead. That ain't no way to get the #1 pick, we need T-JAX

OR JOSH FREEMAN, FUCK YEAH BRING HIM IN

Also:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

@ Politically Incorrect: Have you seen Brock Hekking in person? I always see him walking around after my afternoon classes and the dude is MASSIVE :angle2

I might be in the minority, but I never thought that Matt Cassel was THAT bad. He was certainly overrated after 2008, but he went on to have a really good 2010 season with KC as well. Of course, I didn't watch much of the Chiefs that year, so it could've been his supporting cast.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nah, I graduated in 2011 and moved away. Don't turn you're back on the Wolf Pack :


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Finally Roman and co. let Gore loose against a horrible defensive team vs. the run. Fun times.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



PGSucks said:


> @ Politically Incorrect: Have you seen Brock Hekking in person? I always see him walking around after my afternoon classes and the dude is MASSIVE :angle2
> 
> I might be in the minority, but I never thought that Matt Cassel was THAT bad. He was certainly overrated after 2008, but he went on to have a really good 2010 season with KC as well. Of course, I didn't watch much of the Chiefs that year, so it could've been his supporting cast.


He only had that good year in 2010 because of Charlie Weiss.

I almost feel bad for Vikings fans, lol. Just wait till Cassel gets Adrian Peterson killed on an errant check down pass :lmao.

I'd suggest starting/picking up the Steelers defense for this game.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Stad said:


> He only had that good year in 2010 because of Charlie Weiss.
> 
> I almost feel bad for Vikings fans, lol. Just wait till Cassel gets Adrian Peterson killed on an errant check down pass :lmao.
> 
> I'd suggest starting/picking up the Steelers defense for this game.


Shit, I forgot about him. Damn good OC. I guess Cassel does suck without Charlie Weis or Josh McDaniels 

With Ray Rice doubtful and Trent Richardson still sharing the workload with Bradshaw, my fantasy team will probably make me weep on Sunday


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bradshaw has a neck injury and isn't playing. Richardson should do just fine due to that.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dark Church said:


> Bradshaw has a neck injury and isn't playing. Richardson should do just fine due to that.


Yep. I've been critical of Richardson on here, but with Bradshaw out and them facing Jacksonville's 32nd ranked run defense...yeah he should do very well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Guys guys guys, Bill Musgrave is an idiot, Cassel won't make a difference when the OC is an univentive shit.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*






(Y) (Y)


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dark Church said:


> Bradshaw has a neck injury and isn't playing. Richardson should do just fine due to that.


Read the story right not too long after I posted that. Hopefully that means good things for Trent, as my other RB is Ray Rice, who may or may not play, and my bench is pretty low on RB depth (I'm in a deep league).

This week's Sunday night game should be entertaining at least :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Trent should get a good amount of touches since i'm geussing that the Lucks will be ahead comfortably and want to milk the clock.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

gronk and amendola apparently good to go for the falcons game :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I'll believe it when I see it.

And by see it I mean those two actually on the field playing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Brady to go off this weekend, then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Laron Landry out again... Stop being a Bob Sanders.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

There are conflicting reports about Gronk and Amendola. So who knows whether they play.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Amendola will probably be hurt by half time, dude is made of glass.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Anyone know if Charles Tillman playing tomorrow? Heard different things, fuck Johnson will go off on our D if that's the case


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I read Tillman was cleared to play. It's via Stacy Dales on Twitter, but she's pretty hot, so I'd trust her over someone like Shefter.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Megatron's gonna go wild with or without Tillman on the field.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

He's had like one big play this season. Not impressed. He might be losing his godhood.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I actually haven't heard much about Megatron this season, but he was also quiet for the first few weeks of last season before exploding yardage-wise. I remember being pissed about how many times he got tackled at the one because I had Stafford in fantasy last season :side:

If Gronk and Amendola are back, hopefully that means that it'll be a shootout and Matt Ryan puts up 25 fantasy points. Come on, :brady3 !


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Dragonballfan said:


> Anyone know if Charles Tillman playing tomorrow? Heard different things, fuck Johnson will go off on our D if that's the case


quit being a fucking pussy, its still the LOLions.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> He's had like one big play this season. Not impressed. He might be losing his godhood.


That's because all of his big plays are going to Fauria!



McQueen said:


> quit being a fucking pussy, its still the LOLions.


Fuck you McQueen Cutler's still a little pussy bitch. He'll be crying at his O-line after Suh and Fairley get to him.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Champ said:


> gronk and amendola apparently good to go for the falcons game :mark:


Don't know where you heard that. ESPN just confirmed they're both out.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

it was on nfl.com this morning. some guy from the boston globe claimed they were tentatively set to play.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Champ said:


> it was on nfl.com this morning. some guy from the boston globe claimed they were tentatively set to play.


AHHH. Well I think it's smart for the Pats to sit them till they're completely recovered. No sense risking them for the rest of the year.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I wouldn't hold my breath on Gronk and Amendola being healthy and effective until week 6, MAYBE week 5. Of course, if they do play well tomorrow night, just disregard this post  :brady2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Champ said:


> it was on nfl.com this morning. some guy from the boston globe claimed they were tentatively set to play.


Tentatively means it's pretty much up in the air.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Gronkowski and Amendola didn't travel with the team today so they are out for sure.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Glad I was able to sell high on Joique Bell. Just traded Bell and Vincent Jackson for Andre Johnson in fantasy. Think I got a good deal considering Bell would've only started 1 game for me all year and I upgraded a starter. Liked V-Jax a lot more when I drafted him, Not in the mood to play fantasy wack-a-mole every week with my wr1. I've downgraded Jackson to a wr2 in my book and I still view Andre as a solid wr1. Not elite, but solid.

edit: Thought I'd have Gronk back by now on 2 of my teams, better play next week! lol. Earlier today I was thinking it was a waste to use my waiver priority on Brandon Myers if Gronk ended up playing but now I'm glad I did. Still might end up being the best value pick I made considering I got Gronk in the 5th round both times, didn't even plan on taking him and he just fell to me. I know it takes patience but when he get's out there I think he will be a premiere red zone target even if he's only getting 6-8 targets a game.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Perfect Poster said:


> That's because all of his big plays are going to Fauria!
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you McQueen Cutler's still a little pussy bitch. He'll be crying at his O-line after Suh and Fairley get to him.


Is this before or after Suh hits Cutler in the nuts :kobe8


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Would you guys rather start Bernard Pierce or Darren Sproles in fantasy this week? I'm torn. :draper2


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Start Pierce, Buffalo's run defense is the worst.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Depends on if Rice plays, bud.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Even if he plays he'll likely be pretty limited. 



> Right guard Marshal Yanda hasn't allowed a sack in 22 straight games, according to Pro Football Focus. It's the longest current streak for a guard. The next closest one is held by New Orleans' Jahri Evans, who hasn't given up a sack in 18 consecutive games.


BEST GUARD IN THE LEAGUE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Huganomics said:


> Would you guys rather start Bernard Pierce or Darren Sproles in fantasy this week? I'm torn. :draper2


PPR = Sproles

Standard = good luck guessing which one gets more points


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Huganomics said:


> Would you guys rather start Bernard Pierce or Darren Sproles in fantasy this week? I'm torn. :draper2


Dolphins struggled mightily tackling Jaquizz Rodgers last week, could have the same trouble with Sproles.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



MrMister said:


> PPR = Sproles
> 
> Standard = good luck guessing which one gets more points


This is basically the analysis I would give as well. PPR it's Sproles with no questions asked, standard is pretty much complete guess work. I think Rice will play a decent amount of snaps this week and who knows who will get the GL carries. I would lean towards BP just based on him having a better chance to get in the endzone though. The points just on total yardage is most likely on Sproles' side but the chance of getting a TD is a lot higher with BP (Which makes whether BP get's the GL carries the difference maker). Assuming Sproles doesn't score one of his rare TD's for the year I project him at 5-10 pts in standard. BP I project anywhere from 3-14 pts. In a situation like that I usually take the player maximizing my potential output even if I miss every now and again, not a big fan of being conservative in FF. Personally... I'd rather go down swinging on BP, think the risk reward outweighs a slightly higher minimum point output. I could live with Pierce only putting up 5 pts and Sproles putting up 8 or 9 pts.. It would be a lot more frustrating if Sproles goes for 6 pts and Pierce goes for 13 pts.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm ready for the Seahawks to blowout the Texans tomorrow.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Go Texans beat the seachickens.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Edit: double post. I blame the servers


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










Preview: http://graphics.chicagotribune.com/bears04/

I'm thinking da Bears winning this one and a close one. Suck that Tillman got groin. DA BEARS :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*










(Y)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Giants over Chiefs today. Daddy's upset pick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Thank goodness for streams or I'd be stuck watching Colts-Jags. Fuck that shit, bring on Bears-Lions! :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Chrome said:


> Thank goodness for streams or I'd be stuck watching Colts-Jags. Fuck that shit, bring on Bears-Lions! :mark:


I do not blame you. 


Usually if a team uses the free beer gimmick i'm like "i'd go" but whne i heard the jags were doing i actually weighed the pro and cons

Pro-couple free beers,so having to spend 12 -15 dollars less.
cons
paying 45 bucks plus 10 or so dollars parking to have your soul slowly sucked out.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

fucking greg jennings outruns our entire defense


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Giants are the worst team in the NFL. 

Nobody can convince me otherwise.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Nice hold by the Bears D after that stupid Cutler pick.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

FEAR THE BEARD.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That pass from Eli. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Forte!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Forte wit da quickness.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cutler gonna cutle.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Fucking punt coverage


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So the Giants & The Chiefs just traded fumbles. 

Paging Benny Hill. Mr. Hill, we need your music.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Bears special teams have been abysmal this year. Miss ya Toub.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you Jay Cutler for doing what you do best.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

our tackles do not belong in the league


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

*Dalton being out played by Weedon's backup :hayden3*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Lord Flvcko said:


> That pass from Eli. :mark:


Should've been called back, refs missed a blatant hold on Hali.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Oh so Eli got lucky on his TD pass? Shocking.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The Giants should be renamed the Stagnants because they can't move the fucking ball!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Eli throwing to lil' jimmy :StephenA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So as if things couldn't get any worse, now the refs are fucking us over with that awful Intentional Grounding call. 

It literally can not get any worse for the Giants.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Who was Eli passing it to? :lol


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

lmao at people blaming the refs


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Holy fuck at that pick from Eli, one of the worst I've seen.

Guy could have called for a fair catch. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

Does it even fucking matter if they call this a pick or not? It isn't like the O will move the ball. 

Fuck, we'll probably just turn the ball over right back to them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

WTF Cutler.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Chrome said:


> WTF Cutler.


You could just use this again right now for that fumble.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

I have never in my life seen a Giants' team that can literally do nothing right, but this team can literally do nothing right. 

0-16! Here we come!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

McCluster with dat Dante Hall throwback return. Awesome.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jason Babin is a fucking idiot. Late hit on Luck. Gets benched. Makes a tackle later on, taunting and saying nope. Indy scores next play. Fuck him.

Jaguars have 70 offensive yards through 3 quarters.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

That punt return TD by Dex was a thing of beauty lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

So what do you think the Giants will do with that first round draft pick?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



TripleG said:


> So what do you think the Giants will do with that first round draft pick?


Reese will find a way to fuck it up. Probably draft a safety or another receiver or some shit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jaguars are finally over 100 yards in the game. And I'm really disappointed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*

The shitty thing about the Giants going 0-16 is that its already been done before, the G-Men can't even say they were the first to do it!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

flacco is too elite for his own good


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Matt Schaub = LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I saw a list of the worst teams in NFL History. The 2013 Giants are trying to crack that list. 

Seriously, they are making mistakes I have never seen before.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Matt Schaub fucking sucks.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Matt Schaub fucking sucks.


Richard Sherman said he's pretty good.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Just waiting...


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

if the vikings let this one slip away again. LOL

i take back everything ive ever said about brown never being a true number one guy. he has so much heart, reminds me of hines


...AAAAAND theres the season


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Giants are redefining what it means to be a bad team. Some of these mistakes I don't recall ever seeing before at the NFL level. It is unbelievable. 

WORST IN THE LEAGUE! Nobody can argue with me there. My team is the absolute worst. Sad times. 

Oh well, at least I have Breaking Bad finale to cheer me up.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this fucking team...


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

The Vikings can't go back to Ponder after this. Cassel & AP helped save the season.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Vikings didn't save the season. They simply beat another bad team and barely did that. 5-11 is what they are looking at. They are clearly the worst team in that division.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

lol @ whoever picked the Giants this week.

CHIEFS ARE 4-0.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Fucking bears, can't believe how bad Cutler was :angry:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

At least the Bears made it respectable at the end. Cutler's ints and Reggie Bush gashing the Bears D did them in.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Redskins might be worse than the Giants. They only stay close in games to make it even harder on their fans. Wait until the Raiders kick their ass later.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welp, time to watch the Chargers play well to begin with and choke in the last three minutes.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody who claims their team is the worst in the league has not seen the Jaguars play yet.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Jaguars are my pick for worst team in the league.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Steelers and Giants are just bad teams, they'll win eventually. The Jaguars could legitimately go 0-16.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> The Jaguars are my pick for worst team in the league.


Oh come on man! Can my Giants at least have something!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok fine - Jaguars are the worst

Top 4 worst teams

1 - Jaguars
2 - Redskins
3 - Giants
4 - Steelers

Sound about right? How's that?

also - lol @ Houston


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stall_19 said:


> Welp, time to watch the Chargers play well to begin with and choke in the last three minutes.


Well you got my Cowboys so we'll see who fucks up the most when the game is on the line.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

idc that the Ravens lost so dont bother mentioning it this team is bad on the road every year. flacco gets confused easily by crowd noise. somehow it's OK during the playoffs. the entire offensive coaching staff should be replaced etc 

Browns 17 Bengals 6 everyone shut up about the Bengals please this team isnt winning the division they cant even compete against the browns. this game would've been more lopsided if cundiff wasn't an anti-raven insurgent


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

3 picks from flacco on tipped balls from the TE's.. holy jesus we miss Pitta. Got jobbed by the refs at the end but I can't complain given how bad our offense was. Game ends on an INT that was trapped against the turf and an unnecessary roughness call for hitting Manuel when he didn't take an immediate knee and got hit (totally legal) and his helmet came off because it wasn't even strapped. Ravens D is legit, the offense is holding them back. Flacco didn't play as poorly as his stats indicate, no one besides Torrey could catch a fucking cold. Their horrible drops led to 3 turnovers, that's a game killer. You can live with 1 or 2 int's off bad reads or risky throws, bobbling the ball right to the defender is just a gimme. At least the rest of our division shit the bed too.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh yeeeeaaaaah!! Seahawks 4-0 Baby!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> 3 picks from flacco on tipped balls from the TE's.. holy jesus we miss Pitta. Got jobbed by the refs at the end but I can't complain given how bad our offense was. Game ends on an INT that was trapped against the turf and an unnecessary roughness call for hitting Manuel when he didn't take an immediate knee and got hit (totally legal) and his helmet came off because it wasn't even strapped. Ravens D is legit, the offense is holding them back. Flacco didn't play as poorly as his stats indicate, no one besides Torrey could catch a fucking cold. Their horrible drops led to 3 turnovers, that's a game killer. You can live with 1 or 2 int's off bad reads or risky throws, bobbling the ball right to the defender is just a gimme. At least the rest of our division shit the bed too.


I would argue that when you throw it to ed dickson you deserve blame for the INT. dickson cant help but be the worst thing ever. 

actually it's whoever decided to have him be a receiver on the given play.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Geno is going to have one of those days I fear.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Dallas Clark and Ed Dickson have a similar genetic condition that caused their hands to be replaced with feet apparently lol. Oh well we always lose to a shit team on the road every year, was the Eagles last year and the Jags 2 years ago.. The tradition lives on


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The NFC East might get swept by the AFC West today. In preseason, that would of been one of the most laughable thoughts if you had looked at Week 3 on the schedule. 

The Raiders are apparently scoring at will. Think about that.... 

When the OAKLAND RAIDERS are rolling down the field on you at will, you have a *serious* problem. The Redskins _literally_ cannot tackle nearly anyone. Two Skins players tackled _each other_ instead of McFadden. 

Griffin should ask to be traded at halftime. Just to throw this season into an even bigger circus. Maybe some writer at the Washington post can start that rumor and piss off all the fans.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A detailed analysis on Matt Schaub:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/974609-official-matt-schaub-sucks-thread.html


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow Giants wow


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Dallas Clark and Ed Dickson have a similar genetic condition that caused their hands to be replaced with feet apparently lol. Oh well we always lose to a shit team on the road every year, was the Eagles last year and the Jags 2 years ago.. The tradition lives on


Ravens just aren't that good tbh.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Donnacha said:


> Think I'm gonna choose the Giants as my team to root for.


:lenny


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL Matt Flynn!


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

The Seahawks 4-0 For The First Time In Franchise History!  IM SO HYPED! Bring On The Colts! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

you'll regret that request.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

SEAHAWKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Geno has been as bad as it gets. Holy fuck.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Spicoli said:


> The Seahawks 4-0 For The First Time In Franchise History!  IM SO HYPED! Bring On The Colts! :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lol watch them lose next game


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Geno has been as bad as it gets. Holy fuck.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CHARGERS, LOL

GOAT DALLAS


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

RG3 is terrible.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, those Jets defenders need to be thrown out of the fucking game. I hate the Titans, but that's just bullshit. Dirty worthless fucks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ROCK PAPER SCISSORS SHOOT


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^^That is awesome.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

#Mark said:


> RG3 is terrible.


Kyle Shannahan is arguably worse. 

Bunch of Skins fans calling for Cousins all day on the official boards, trade RGIII for draft picks for defense, and they need to worry about building a defense to help Cousins win a Superbowl. It's fucking great.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

What the fuck, Cowboys, THIS GAME WAS SO PROMISING.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Denver running away now


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Griffin audibled Kyle Shannahan and they scored. Not a coincidence. Redskins _really_ need to shitcan that vaginal blood fart.

Bonus that Garcon scored, I needed the fantasy points.



Adrien Mercier said:


> Denver running away now


Yeah they are. That's my team now. They're great. Might start rooting for Seattle in the NFC too, they're doing well.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> ROCK PAPER SCISSORS SHOOT











Still better :bron3


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Kyle Shannahan is arguably worse.
> 
> Bunch of Skins fans calling for Cousins all day on the official boards, trade RGIII for draft picks for defense, and they need to worry about building a defense to help Cousins win a Superbowl. It's fucking great.


Yeah.. But i think I fault Griffin a little more. Dude doesn't have more than one read, makes terrible decisions, and has absolutely zero awareness.. He probably made the dumbest audible i've ever seen a QB make today. With that said though, the receivers are terrible (sans Garcon) and the O-line is embarrassing.

Don't even get me started on the D. I kind of hope they lose today so Haslett gets canned.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Might aswell give Peyton the MVP. Dude is on a fucking roll, 15 touchdowns and 0 Ints? Even as a hardcore Pats fan i expect my Pats to get destroyed even with their improved defense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Peyton is a fucking cyborg.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Peyton GOATing


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Peyton being a boss


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

CHIEFS BABY 4-0. Again though we played a very anemic offense today so Im kinda worried when we have the other Manning come to town. Anyways I haven't been this excited for a season since 2003. Just hoping Dallas and Washington can pull of a Win I just loving watching Oakland and Sparklers lose. Thanks for nothing Philly.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

it's worth noting the broncos don't play an elite defense until they meet the chiefs in november.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Geez. Denver is kind of okay at this football thing.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Yeah.. But i think I fault Griffin a little more. Dude doesn't have more than one read, makes terrible decisions, and has absolutely zero awareness.. He probably made the dumbest audible i've ever seen a QB make today. With that said though, the receivers are terrible (sans Garcon) and the O-line is embarrassing.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the D. I kind of hope they lose today so Haslett gets canned.


You certainly can fault Griffin, he is not the same guy as last year. It is *blatantly* obvious that he cannot run like he could last year prior to surgery, so his scramble factor is nullified. The O line hasn't been great, but it's not as bad as the Giants at least. The defense can NOT tackle anyone. Did you see the idiots tackle each other instead of McFadden in the 1st Quarter? Think it was Merriwether and some scrub. 

Griffin is not making smart decisions with the ball. The awful front slide last week, throwing into traffic in the Eagles game multiple times. I cannot for the life of me figure out why they are starting Hankerson over Santana Moss. Moss has better deep threat ability than Stone Hands Hankerson. I hope next year's draft is ALL quality tackling defensive players (fuck 40 times, just draft guys who can tackle), but they should look for 1 receiver at least to compliment Garcon. Everything else should be: DT, S DE, MLB, CB in that order. Amerson has shown to being a potential CB starter so far even before that pick 6 earlier. Team _still_ needs a Safety to replace Sean Taylor. Wish the Skins still had him. :cuss:

edit - LOL @ DALLAS letting the ball roll into the endzone. Haha



Champ said:


> it's worth noting the broncos don't play an elite defense until they meet the chiefs in november.


Yes, but this offense is still the most deadly in the NFL currently IMO. Peyton is looking at _another_ league MVP. 

#PeytonGOATManning ?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

This is becoming a massacre


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Still can't believe that the Colts decided to let that guy go. You absolutely *don't* let a top 2 QB leave your team, a terrible decision.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Denver's schedule is a cake walk again this year lol.. Plays the worst divisional opponents in football each twice and the worst division in the NFC this year (NFC East). I can't wait until they go into the playoffs 15-1 with the best record in the NFL just to have Manning choke in a cold weather Denver game. Their fans think they are so entitled to a SB for the past 2 years it's just bad juju.. Don't think their fans make home playoff games any easier for them either (unless they're winning big).. they just seemed overly critical of every little mistake and put a lot of pressure on them to play perfect in the playoffs last year, not just simply win the game by any means until overtime started. Not the kind of environment I would want to play in as a player.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

9 point lead with 7 minutes to go.....lets see how we blow the game this week.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got home from driving for a while, how many millions of bucks does Flacco get paid for each interception he throws?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Still can't believe that the Colts decided to let that guy go. You absolutely *don't* let a top 2 QB leave your team, a terrible decision.


I agree and disagree. I thought it was really, really hard to not draft Andrew Luck by the Colts. If you are the Colts, you *had* to grab him. He was by all accounts, a franchise QB. So do you keep your legend with a then unproven neck, or play for the future? 

I'm kind of glad it _did_ happen, because i think Peyton is in a better place to win a 2nd Superbowl. I would like to see him win at least 1 more. He is considered by some to be the best quarterback _ever_, certainly a very easy argument to place him in the top 3 of all time 9debateable yes, but *easily* arguable) and he needs a 2nd ring to cement his justified spot at that very top tier of all time QB's. Nobody in the league dissects a defense with 12-15 yard passes like Peyton Manning.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

New franchise record for Broncos


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Manning got pulled.

Guess the coaches thought he was struggling.....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Rofl Dallas loses. Redskins are 1 game back in the NFC East. 

That's really sad. NFC East shouldn't even be allowed to send a team into the playoffs. Just take 1 wild Card from each other division instead.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Stall_19 said:


> Still can't believe that the Colts decided to let that guy go. You absolutely *don't* let a top 2 QB leave your team, a terrible decision.


Peyton for 2-3 years or Andrew Luck for 10+ years hmmm... I would take the long term success over the short term success too. Denver was in a much better situation to roll the dice on getting a ring out of the short career span Peyton has left, especially when you look at the defensive side of the ball. If the Broncos don't win a ring while he's there it will be a complete waste because they inevitably have YEARS of rebuilding after Peyton retires, at that point Luck will be a top 5 QB and the future will be bright for many years to come in Indy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good to see that Trent STILL can't get a decent YPC. 20 rushes for 60 yards against the JAGUARS. :ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like Redskins finally get a win


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Andrew Luck anywhere near as good as Peyton? How do you know Peyton only plays another 2-3 years? You don't give up sure thing, one of the best of all-time for an unknown prospect with potential. Not many teams have a chance to win a superbowl but just having Peyton on the team guarantees that they're in the mix every year.

Also the Chargers might win this game. Color me surprised.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Eagles suck lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

WWF said:


> Good to see that Trent STILL can't get a decent YPC. 20 rushes for 60 yards against the JAGUARS. :ti


Jim Brown basically took a dump on Trent's head calling him ordinary, and he's certainly proving that with that effort. I really had no problem with Cleveland making that trade because they realized that they need to build for the future. 



Stall_19 said:


> Is Andrew Luck anywhere near as good as Peyton? How do you know Peyton only plays another 2-3 years? You don't give up sure thing, one of the best of all-time for an unknown prospect with potential.


People in Green Bay Wisconsin said the same thing about Brett Favre. Some guy "Aaron Rodgers" was sitting on the bench, completely unproven. 

How'd that work out? How'd Favre do in his next 3 years go anyhow?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

How about that Matt Cassel? :troll

Well, I got hosed in fantasy barring a miraculous performance from Matt Ryan. Fuck Ryan Broyles, Hakeem Nicks, and...nah, Julius Thomas has been very consistent this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts weren't winning another championship with Peyton. We weren't good enough, his contract was too big, and we desperately need to completely rebuild. We did, in a single year. That move completely worked out and you need to take risks as an organization if you ever want to maintain success. It was the right time for the Colts to move on, even though Peyton is still amazing.


And yes, in the second year of his career Luck is looking a lot like Peyton did early on in his career. he's on another level than all the other young QBs and didn't need to rely on the read option to do great things last year unlike the rest of his peers.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Brady interview on NBC. What a hunk :brady :brady2 :brady3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Denver's schedule is a cake walk again this year lol.. Plays the worst divisional opponents in football each twice and the worst division in the NFC this year (NFC East). I can't wait until they go into the playoffs 15-1 with the best record in the NFL just to have Manning choke in a cold weather Denver game. Their fans think they are so entitled to a SB for the past 2 years it's just bad juju.. Don't think their fans make home playoff games any easier for them either (unless they're winning big).. they just seemed overly critical of every little mistake and put a lot of pressure on them to play perfect in the playoffs last year, not just simply win the game by any means until overtime started. Not the kind of environment I would want to play in as a player.


You're sounding bitter, bro. :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> People in Green Bay Wisconsin said the same thing about Brett Favre. Some guy "Aaron Rodgers" was sitting on the bench, completely unproven.
> 
> How'd that work out? How'd Favre do in his next 3 years go anyhow?


Peyton Manning is x100 times better than Brett Favre ever was.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Just got home from driving for a while, how many millions of bucks does Flacco get paid for each interception he throws?


Ask his te's replacing Pitta who let perfectly thrown balls clank off their hands to the nearest db. Flacco made 1 really bad read today but other then that it comes back to poor playcalling, lack of push from the OL, OL not consistently picking up blitzers, lack of separation from the route runners, absolutely no running game (see OL problem), penalties, and drops from the wr's/te's. Also one of the int's should've been overturned anyway, dude used the ground to help maintain possession and that was on a potential game winning drive at mid-field. Flacco is the same guy who made that great playoff run, it's the people around him who are putting him in awful situations that even Peyton Manning couldn't audible or quick fire himself out of. 

OL woes, drops (especially that result in int's like today), pitta getting injured are all things Flacco has no control over and that's what's hurting this team the worst right now.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LUCK said:


> Colts weren't winning another championship with Peyton. We weren't good enough, his contract was too big, and we desperately need to completely rebuild. We did, in a single year. That move completely worked out and you need to take risks as an organization if you ever want to maintain success. It was the right time for the Colts to move on, even though Peyton is still amazing.
> 
> 
> And yes, in the second year of his career Luck is looking a lot like Peyton did early on in his career. he's on another level than all the other young QBs and didn't need to rely on the read option to do great things last year unlike the rest of his peers.


I think Luck looks to be the best of the entire class of last year so far. BUT - RGIII still, to me, has the potential to match Luck's overall level of effectiveness. If his knee didn't shit out last year, they would of beaten the Seahawks in the playoffs last year and would be at least 2-2 this year with a more promising looking 2013 season. Sadly he is still not 100% and the Redskins schedule is fucking bullshit this year. They play like 5 teams with legitimate Superbowl aspirations. 6 if you count the Giants, who love to randomly get hot and roll to random Superbowl victories every few years. :vince2


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

luck is gonna win more superbowls than peyton. FACT


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The NFC East :lmao 7 win team takes the division.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

That girl in the B Dubs commercial who fucking grabs her boyfriend's wrist when he's dipping his wing in sauces... :no: :HHH The guy's probably paying for your food! 

Considering that I missed most of today's action because I stayed up late to finish GTA5, I'm hoping that tonight's game is good.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Will be fun to dominate them Cowboys next week.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Having 3 players who score 20+ fantasy points and still losing <<<

Now I'm really happy I traded Joique Bell and that fuckboi V-Jax for Andre Johnson, thanks for the 2.70 fantasy points "WR1". Here's to hoping that asshole Snelling doesn't get 20 yds tonight lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I've gotten 0 points from my WR3 for the past two weeks. I guess it's a good thing that all but one of my bye weeks for my starters are in weeks 8 and 9, so everything after week 10 should be wins. I'm really pissed that Hakeem Nicks has only had one decent game this year though, because my WR depth is horrible.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Only the 1st drive but Pats D not looking to great here. They'll get better i'm sure so i'm just curious on how their offense will look.

2 drops so far


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bengals should have drafted a QB this year. fpalm I was certain this was going to be a problem.

Dalton still can't hit his receivers in stride. Team cannot survive on curl routes. Looks like it is going to be another wasted year.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

This was the Bronco's superbowl so the loss doesnt count and we're only 1 game out of first. THE EAGLES ARE FINE!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

McQueen said:


> quit being a fucking pussy, its still the LOLions.





Dragonballfan said:


> Is this before or after Suh hits Cutler in the nuts :kobe8


Excuse me, how did the game turn out again?

::::


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

THOMPKINS FUUUUCK


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

holy shit, our comeback against Houston today <3.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Hate that catch by Tompkins which was amazing only lead to a FG. They're focused on running the ball which is good since it looked like the last couple weeks they gave up. Hoping they'll throw the ball alittle more though, the WRs have created space they just need to catch the damn balls.

D is up and down, they looked pretty bad that last drive.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

talib is a stud. top 5 corner in my book.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Flacco 5 interceptions fpalm
Titans beatdown on the Jets 
0-4 steelers and giants fpalm
4-0 chiefs 
Browns over bengals :agree:
Seahawks win in OT after being down 17 
Lions over Bears :agree:


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

padraic said:


> luck is gonna win more superbowls than peyton. FACT


quoted for truth!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Champ said:


> talib is a stud. top 5 corner in my book.


He's played like one so far this season that's for sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

killacamt said:


> quoted for truth!!!!


You can't call something fact or quote something as truth that isn't truth, ya idiots.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

WWF said:


> You can't call something fact or quote something as truth that isn't truth, ya idiots.


says the Cam Newton fan....wasn't he supposed to be the answer for Carolina???


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What does Cam have anything to do with this? I merely stated that you cannot call something a fact that is not a fact. It's not a fact that Luck will win more Super Bowls than Manning, it's an opinion. Did you ever take an English class? This is simple logic.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

THOMPKINS and TALIB :mark:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Excuse me, how did the game turn out again?
> 
> ::::


I'll ask this again when the LOLions fail to make the playoffs, because I highly doubt they'll have a better record than my Bears or the ugh Packers.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Come on Falcons! please pull something out please!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

FUCK YEAH WE WON :

Game shouldnt have been that close. Fucking onside kick killed us. Talib fucking stepping up :


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Chip Kelly said:


> This was *the Bronco's superbowl* so the loss doesnt count and we're only 1 game out of first. THE EAGLES ARE FINE!


I think the expression better applies when you've waited 8 months to play a team that eliminated you from the playoffs in dramatic fashion as a monumental underdog on the road and obliterated the hopes and dreams of a SB for you and your entire fan base. I also used that expression about my own Ravens in the 2011 Season Opener against the Steelers at home after they eliminated us from the playoffs in 2010 in dramatic fashion in a year where a majority of our fan base thought we were SB bound (12-4) and the team was absolutely rolling heading into that playoff game. The Steelers got over whelmed in all 3 phases by the emotion the Ravens were playing with in just a season opener and we got a taste of our own medicine this year.

The Broncos are clearly the best team in the AFC right now anyway but there's no denying they won't be half as motivated to win as they were week 1 until the playoffs start.. they have no reason to be even remotely as motivated to play the Eagles so that makes no sense even though your clearly joking.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

You gotta be fucking kidding me with that 4th down play. Not only was Talib holding White the whole way, he came over the back before the ball got there. At minimum it should have been defensive holding. I hate it when refs "swallow the whistle" at the end of games so as to not influence it. Not calling a foul is still influencing the game. That should have been 1st and goal on the 1 with a timeout and 36 seconds. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tater said:


> You gotta be fucking kidding me with that 4th down play. Not only was Talib holding White the whole way, he came over the back before the ball got there. At minimum it should have been defensive holding. I hate it when refs "swallow the whistle" at the end of games so as to not influence it. Not calling a foul is still influencing the game. That should have been 1st and goal on the 1 with a timeout and 36 seconds. Fucking bullshit.


Are you fucking kidding me? Quit your bitching, bitch.

Did you not see the questionable catch that was CHALLENGED but couldn't be looked at because the equipment wasn't working? Was that fair?

Did you not see the obvious offensive pass interference by the Falcons that the announcers commented on that wasn't called? Was that fair?

Did you not see the obvious first down that was reviewed and called still short of first down against the Pats? Was that fair?

So you can go away now, because the ref's messed up against the Pats more than they did against the Falcons. And for the record, that was a GREAT defensive play. Bugger off.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

O10101 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Quit your bitching, bitch.
> 
> Did you not see the questionable catch that was CHALLENGED but couldn't be looked at because the equipment wasn't working? Was that fair?
> 
> ...


:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Slow to impulse (IMPULSE) O10101.

This means calm down.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

I apologize, the end of that game and the officiating of it, put me in a less than happy mood.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

@pryme tyme: peyton has been waiting two years to face the eagles since they beat him the last time they played. And obviously he would be motivated since our swag is on a trillion


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Chip Kelly said:


> @pryme tyme: peyton has been waiting two years to face the eagles since they beat him the last time they played. And obviously he would be motivated since our swag is on a trillion


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

O10101 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Quit your bitching, bitch.
> 
> Did you not see the questionable catch that was CHALLENGED but couldn't be looked at because the equipment wasn't working? Was that fair?
> 
> ...


Nah, it wasn't a first bro if anything it was like an inch short or around that, they had a few holding calls that didn't get called, and much never gets called on the Pats it seem anyway, was a hell of a game and that would had been an awesome comeback had the Falcons got it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> I think the expression better applies when you've waited 8 months to play a team that eliminated you from the playoffs in dramatic fashion as a monumental underdog on the road and obliterated the hopes and dreams of a SB for you and your entire fan base. I also used that expression about my own Ravens in the 2011 Season Opener against the Steelers at home after they eliminated us from the playoffs in 2010 in dramatic fashion in a year where a majority of our fan base thought we were SB bound (12-4) and the team was absolutely rolling heading into that playoff game. The Steelers got over whelmed in all 3 phases by the emotion the Ravens were playing with in just a season opener and we got a taste of our own medicine this year.
> 
> The Broncos are clearly the best team in the AFC right now anyway but there's no denying they won't be half as motivated to win as they were week 1 until the playoffs start.. they have no reason to be even remotely as motivated to play the Eagles so that makes no sense even though your clearly joking.




pretty sure peyton will be 10x more motivated to play the colts in indy. :kobe8


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Nah, it wasn't a first bro if anything it was like an inch short or around that, they had a few holding calls that didn't get called, and much never gets called on the Pats it seem anyway, was a hell of a game and that would had been an awesome comeback had the Falcons got it.


Really? Cause the commentators sure thought so. The replays sure showed it at least on the line to get to if not past it, so don't know what you were watching.

And what do you mean things never get called on the Pats? lol, is there a conspiracy i'm not aware of to make the Pats winners? I think we can both just agree that the officiating sucked tonight, on both ends. But when it happens at the end of the game like that, where IF the Falcons had come back and won they would have been a major factor, that's just not right.

Plus, i'm sure all the Patriot haters would have went berserk had the Falcons challenged something they did and were told the replay booth wasn't working. LMAO at all the conspiracy theories that would have brought about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Looked like a 1st down to me too.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

O10101 said:


> Really? Cause the commentators sure thought so. The replays sure showed it at least on the line to get to if not past it, so don't know what you were watching.
> 
> And what do you mean things never get called on the Pats? lol, is there a conspiracy i'm not aware of to make the Pats winners? I think we can both just agree that the officiating sucked tonight, on both ends. But when it happens at the end of the game like that, where IF the Falcons had come back and won they would have been a major factor, that's just not right.
> 
> Plus, i'm sure all the Patriot haters would have went berserk had the Falcons challenged something they did and were told the replay booth wasn't working. LMAO at all the conspiracy theories that would have brought about.


From what I saw it was really close, are we suppose to call close calls now? and hey guess what your whole if they had won crap, guess what the same can be said for it not being called cause it was still a major factor and that's not right, plus who is to say the Falcons would have even got it with one more try? A lot of calls tonight was crap, mostly it seemed Falcons was getting screwed by a lot of them, I seen a few times they should have called something on the Pats and they didn't.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Exactly. I don't understand how anyone can deny that being a first down.

The whole end of that game was messed up, I don't know if they officials got high on the sidelines during the break between the 3rd and 4th quarter or what, but damn.

*EDIT* Priceless, I understand it wasn't called a first down on the field, so definitive proof was needed to overturn it. But every camera angle they showed looked like it was clearly on the first down line, and not a foot behind it.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought the elbow may have been down right before, but I didn't see sufficient replay evidence. Either way, it doesn't matter that much. Pats still won and we had a more exciting ending. Now if Atlanta won we could maybe argue it in great detail, but it still wouldn't change anything. If it were my call, I would have marked it a first down to begin with before the challenge.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

O10101 said:


> Exactly. I don't understand how anyone can deny that being a first down.
> 
> The whole end of that game was messed up, I don't know if they officials got high on the sidelines during the break between the 3rd and 4th quarter or what, but damn.
> 
> *EDIT* Priceless, I understand it wasn't called a first down on the field, so definitive proof was needed to overturn it. But every camera angle they showed looked like it was clearly on the first down line, and not a foot behind it.


Guess we have to agree to disagree and just be glad we got a edge of our seats ending to that game, Falcons showed they can play now they just need to learn how to play like that all 4 Quarters of the game and not just pick and choose witch to play great in.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Falcons are a good team, had Samuel been playing I think the outcome would have been a tad different. Not saying Pats would have lost, but it would have been a different feel and the Pats wouldn't have been able to do some of the things they did. Def was a good game though, always enjoy the edge of your seat games more then the blowouts.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

O10101 said:


> Falcons are a good team, had Samuel been playing I think the outcome would have been a tad different. Not saying Pats would have lost, but it would have been a different feel and the Pats wouldn't have been able to do some of the things they did. Def was a good game though, always enjoy the edge of your seat games more then the blowouts.


Hell would had been nice to have Jackson also, a lot of good players not being at 100% is going to hurt us this season. Hopefully they can start to win cause I don't want to see them get a losing season, been way to long since they did that and I'm not wanting to see it anytime soon.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

I hear ya, but they will def bounce back.

I forgot about Jackson, haha, don't know how. He def would have made a difference as well since they really didn't run with any consistency. Had he been there? Most likely a different story seeing as Wilfork was out, he could have had a really good game not just running but catching outta the backfield as well.

If I was a Falcons fan, I wouldn't be too disheartened, they clearly have a great receiving tandem and once they get Jackson back they have a good backfield as well. They'll def put up points, and be a contender.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Thought that looked like a first down as well. 

A week ago I thought 7-9 would win the NFC East, but I'm thinking 6-10 might do it now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It was a first down, Pats got a bad spot but they were able to overcome the odds. The onside kick was a killer though, Sudsy will be on BB's shitlist now.
Great Win against a tough team on the road in a hostile enviroment


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Def was a great win, they don't lose at home very often, rarely.

Defense is looking good, sure they played some unproven teams the past few weeks, but going against this group of recievers and a quality QB and being able to step up like that is a great sign. I personally as a Pats fan was never a fan of them going more toward the Peyton kinda way. Where it was all bout high scoring offense and a shitty defense, and look at what it got 'em. Superbowl appearances, but no wins.

Glad to see the defense back, big time, this team reminds me of the one that won the first SB against the Rams. Scrappy offense that dinks and dunks, and a defense that can cause turnovers and hold it's own.

Def was a first down on that play, and damn was that ending heart attack inducing or what? Really really REALLY hope they resign Talib, he's a centerpiece of this defense.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Listening to sports radio here and someone just said Wilfork has a torn achillea which means his season is pretty much done. Hopefully this report is wrong but him not coming back in doesn't make it look good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, it's torn. I hate seeing players from The U go down. :mcgee1


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

LUCK said:


> pretty sure peyton will be *10x more motivated to play the colts in indy*. :kobe8


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wilfork probably done for the season with a torn achilles.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jaguars could easily be replaced by some top SEC team and be more effective, they are sooo bad and play in front of a half empty stadium


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> It was a first down, Pats got a bad spot but they were able to overcome the odds. The onside kick was a killer though, Sudsy will be on BB's shitlist now.
> Great Win against a tough team on the road in a hostile enviroment


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

They just said on Mike & Mike that in 2 weeks when JAX plays @ DEN, the Broncos are expected to be favored by 28 points. Which would be the largest spread in NFL history.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Jaguars could easily be replaced by some top SEC team and be more effective, they are sooo bad and play in front of a half empty stadium


Stop that nonsense, son.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hades1313 said:


> They just said on Mike & Mike that in 2 weeks when JAX plays @ DEN, the Broncos are expected to be favored by 28 points. Which would be the largest spread in NFL history.


Ah man, already chose the Bronco's in the survivor. Oh well,assuming i survive the 49ers play them in 3 or 4 weeks, I'm gonna assume that even if our offense is lolbad like 2 of the last 3 weeks we should be able to win cause the jags are putrid.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SEC teams would go 0-16 in the NFL, even a college all-star team would, the kids are so much smaller and unknowledgeable to the game at large. Look how many fucking rookies actually get it right away every year, like 5.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why does Jaws white knight for Schaub so much?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Can someone look through the Jaguars schedule and find them a win?

I need the Steelers to get the number one pick. I hate having them in competition for being the worst. The Steelers inability to create turnovers in defense has to be like a wonder of the world. There's no way a defense could be allergic for turnovers for years.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Great win for us last night, though being up by 17 with around 6 minutes to go it should have been a less stressful ending. Talib is just a monster, though a real shame about Wilfork if his injury is indeed a season-ender. He hasn't been at his best so far this season but his presence alone is a big plus. Obviously our best offensive showing so far and everyone looked much more in-sync. Hopefully Gronk and Amendola can return this week or next since Bengals, Saints, Jets, Dolphins is a tough run of games that we'll need them for.

The Wembley game was great, definitely the best one so far and the atmosphere was probably the best too. Getting to see an AP 60-yard touchdown run is really something amazing, as soon as he was loose the whole stadium erupted. I was supporting the Vikes but I was happy the game came down to the wire as it deserved a great finish. I met some great people, both British and American, saw every NFL shirt at least once too. For some reason there seemed to be a lot of Titans fans around. Steelers fans were obviously not happy, there was a big crew of them a few rows down from me that seemed like they almost expected defeat before the game kicked off. One of them was tearing into Big Ben after almost every play. I went to the block party the day before too where half a million people apparently showed up. Was amazing, everyone's done a great job promoting both games and to shut down Regent Street on a Saturday in central London must have cost a hell of a lot, so huge credit to everyone involved.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

IMPULSE said:


> Can someone look through the Jaguars schedule and find them a win?
> 
> I need the Steelers to get the number one pick. I hate having them in competition for being the worst. The Steelers inability to create turnovers in defense has to be like a wonder of the world. There's no way a defense could be allergic for turnovers for years.


They get a home game vs. the Bills later this year.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

any steeler fan not happy w/ the loss has problems. why would you want them to win? the team obviously needs a rebuild. the only thing you should be mad about is them trying to be competitive. i want it to get to the point where they sit BEN. teams should start tanking like it's the NBA. 

wanting a team like this claw their way into a respectable season is suicide as the front office will reload on the current pieces of crap and try to add pieces like they have been for the last decade. you then get the salary cap dance which is going to lead to another team like this one a couple of years down the road.

after this year the steelers way needs to end on defense. if you draft rookies play them. making them wait to play until the end of their contract so they can cash out and leave is stupid.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Some #FunFacts i just read. The Bronco's are averaging 44 points a game (wich is more than the jags or bucs have scored so far this season) and they have the most points after 4 games in the history of the NFL. Pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Peyton needs to break Tom's single season TD record. I need the fantasy points


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Why does Jaws white knight for Schaub so much?


:drake1 dude has him as a top 10 qb.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn Cutler, we could have come back had he not thrown so many fucking interceptions. I guess it was too much to ask for him to do well 4 games in a row fpalm


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's the fuel for the weekly Manning vs. Brady debate: ESPN's Ron Jaworski on Peyton Manning: "He is reading the mail of the defense." Jaws says he'd take 2013 Peyton over '07 Brady.

Disclaimer: Jaws' opinion is just that, an opinion. He is highly touted due to his length of time in the business. 

I will say this, 2007 Brady was really impressive. If Manning keeps this up, this will be a great debate.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Btw, Julian Edelman is on pace for a 136 reception, 1280 yd, 8 TD season. I doubt he finishes with stats that good since Amendola & GRONK will be back but it's funny considering before the season started people in here were saying he sucked. Time to eat your crow eh?

Brady and the rookies, most notably Kenbrell, are also looking better as a duo with each passing week. I don't think it's a longshot that the Pats could finish as a top 5 offense again.


As far as the Broncos/07 Pats comparisons go, I still think it's a little premature. For one the Pats were dominant for the entire season and the Broncos have been dominant for four games. And not only that but the Pats were elite both offensively and defensively, which the Broncos have not been thus far. However that could change once Von & Champ get back.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chip Kelly said:


> Some #FunFacts i just read. The Bronco's are averaging 44 points a game (wich is more than the jags or bucs have scored so far this season) *and they have the most points after 4 games in the history of the NFL.* Pretty impressive stuff.





I thought they had the second most? Anyways, some stats/ notes I'm looking at/ have been calculating kind of.



Welker is well on pace to break Moss's single season TD reception record he's at 6 TD receptions right now.

Manning is on pace to break everything for single season(we all already know this)

If Manning throws 40 TD's this year and 40 next year he will have 516 career (8 more than Favre) meaning a new record.

Peyton right now is on pace for 5880 passing yards this year, if he gets that mark at the end of the year he will have 65,367 career passing yards. He would need 6471 more passing yards to pass Favre for most career, so Manning would at least most likely need to play 2 more seasons to break this record.

Some random numbers...Peyton has 49 career game winning drives...2 behind Marino.

Manning already owns the record for most 4th quarter comebacks.

Can we also all remember...this is with him MISSING 1 full season.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> Peyton needs to break Tom's single season TD record. I need the fantasy points


Think you might be the only person in Boston who wants that to happen.

Still premature but I still say 07 Brady is better. Manning actually has better weapons right now than Brady did in 07. Brady had Moss one of the best ever but Manning has Welker and Thomas and also a very good Decker. 

He is having an amazing season so far though, he could slow down and I still think he's a lock for MVP and we are only on week 4.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Brady had a younger Welker?


Moss>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DT.


:kobe8


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

so another debate for us here in minnesota

Do we keep Ponder in and Suck all year hope for a good quarterback in the draft
OR 
Do we play Cassel and try and compete to win this season???


I am on the latter half of the argument.... cuz... Cassel looked good against the Steelers.... and Ponders a fuggin bust plain and simple, we have to be honest, hes a Ryan Leaf esque first round bust, and if Frazier wants to keep his job he will take notice and quickly


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Dolphins playing today, so pumped up for this one. So bad that it's the same time with RAW


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd probably take MOSS over both Decker and DT tbh, but I'm a huge Randy mark so. :side:




I hope the Colts make Wilson into their bitch much like they did to Kaep. :hayden3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Three Dog said:


> so another debate for us here in minnesota
> 
> Do we keep Ponder in and Suck all year hope for a good quarterback in the draft
> OR
> ...


I don't think you saw just how bad Cassel was with the Chiefs last year.


I say give him a shot though, not like he can be THAT much worse than Ponder, who is mediocre at best.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Randy Moss was ridiculous. If that dude had had his head screwed on the right way, the STATS he would've put up. At his best, he was one of the few that you could not cover.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

LUCK said:


> Brady had a younger Welker?
> 
> 
> Moss>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DT.
> ...


of course i agree. Just saying its better to have 3 or 2 great WRs over just one 1. Moss was out of this world in 07 so maybe he equals Welker and Thomas.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

it's four good receivers btw. J.Thomas, the TE, will probably seen as a product of Manning but the guy is like a mini GRONK in the redzone and in plays. Out of the bunch i'd say DT and Welker are still great/elite. Welker is the second best slot receiver in football, behind CRUZ, and DT is just the best of the bunch with his catching ability and athleticism.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

cassel was shit in the first half against a bad defense. if ike had hands he would've been something like 6-15 with two picks. doubt hes gonna lead the vikings to much of anything. id roll with him tho, hes better than ponder


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Need 18 pts out of Jimmy Graham tonight. Hard, but possible.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The way JIMMY is owning, you should be very disappointed if this doesn't happen.

I need Brees to go supernova, but not have Sproles or Coltson do much. Pls throw to only JIMMY, Stills, Pierre, and Lance pls pls.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Tough day at work after yesterday lol. I wonder if Peyton got this much crap when he threw 6 int's in a game and 75% of them weren't on the wr's/te's like in Flacco's case? Problem is the OL not Flacco, it wouldn't even matter if we still had Boldin because the OL can't give Flacco enough time to even find anyone even when they do get open. You look at a team like the Broncos who's OL made Tebow actually look like a real NFL QB, of course you can only imagine what happens when you give a guy like Manning that kind of time. If we can get out of this new broken zone blocking scheme and actually give Flacco more then 3 mili-seconds to get rid of the ball you'll see the same type of performances he turned in in the playoffs. Until the OL works it's shit out we could have aaron rodgers back there and things aren't going to run smoothly. When you lose the war in the trenches you can't run OR pass no matter who your RB and QB is. Just because Rice can't run without running lanes doesn't make him a bad RB and just because Flacco can't throw dots when he's under constant pressure and we can't even run the ball doesn't make him a bad QB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

All players have really bad days. It's just Flacco is the Super Bowl MVP (and that contract...yes I know the contract isn't actually that bad). He and his fans gonna get more shit because of that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Peyton's career high is 4, against the Pats and the Chargers. Against the chargers he was bad, but against the Pats the throws were going off receiver's hands. Yes I still remember these games years later, SO WHAT.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Three Dog said:


> so another debate for us here in minnesota
> 
> Do we keep Ponder in and Suck all year hope for a good quarterback in the draft
> OR
> ...


Let's not get ahead of ourselves here lol.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

LUCK said:


> Peyton's career high is 4, against the Pats and the Chargers. Against the chargers he was bad, but against the Pats the throws were going off receiver's hands. Yes I still remember these games years later, SO WHAT.


Manning threw 6 int's against the Chargers, still remember this game.

Manning: 328 YDS, 2 TD, 6 INT

Flacco: 347 YDS, 2 TD, 5 INT

http://scores.espn.go.com/nfl/boxscore?gameId=271111024


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Manning threw 6 int's against the Chargers, still remember this game.
> 
> Manning: 328 YDS, 2 TD, 6 INT
> 
> ...


Cromartie was a freak that game. His 1 handed INT was ridiculous. Even after 6 interceptions, we still had a chance to win. Weird game.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Three Dog said:


> so another debate for us here in minnesota
> 
> Do we keep Ponder in and Suck all year hope for a good quarterback in the draft
> OR
> Do we play Cassel and try and compete to win this season???


:rodgers



> Do we play Cassel and try and compete to win this season?


:romo3



> Cassel.....compete to win


:favre



> Cassel...win


:brady3


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn already looks like it's gonna be a great night for Brees :brees


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Saints starting off strong.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The Monday night games this year have been fpalm other than moments of Eagles vs. Skins and Texans vs. Chargers. Who the fuck scheduled this shit?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow didn't expect Saints to be whupping Dolphins like this :shocked:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Thought it was well known that SNF are the only national games worth watching.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

FFS Gruden, it's called a kettleBELL. 

Not sure if this was worse than RAW tonight. Eh, probably not.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Said it the last time I watched the dolphins play in the hall of fame game... Those new uni's are UGLY.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Denver and New Orleans in the Super Bowl.

Rest of the season is pointless. Let's just do that game next Sunday and finish the season next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'd dig Denver v NO. Manning needs that shot at revenge.

They're clearly the best two offenses through September (STATS might not back this up but lol don't care)


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

My fantasy game ended in a tie. I was up by thirty before tonight they had Brees and I had Wallace. I got outscored 32-2.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Said it the last time I watched the dolphins play in the hall of fame game... Those new uni's are uni's are UGLY.


Without a doubt. I'm embarrassed of them actually, but apparently they are popular with a small segment of folks. The old Dolphin was unique because of how chippy he was then they made him mean and that was alright but now it's some bullshit Deco Drive crap. The colors aren't Dolphins colors either. 

Tonight - Settling for FGs, OL not protecting Ryan on passing plays. Mike Sherman needs to wake the fuck up. Stop going four and five wide and start getting some extra rubbers for the kid. We don't even have a legit third WR and we're going five wide like we got Peyton or Brady in the back field. Need to protect the QB before you can start stretching the field. Not to put all the blame on the OL, Ryan needs to get rid of the ball MUCH faster.

Overall, most sensible Dolphin fans had 3-2 [if that lol] on their minds heading in to the bye in 2 weeks and we've got the chance to knock off the champs next week at home and exceed those expectations. Need to light the crowd on fire and get it going early.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Only winners get wings.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Said it the last time I watched the dolphins play in the hall of fame game... Those new uni's are UGLY.


I love those new uniforms, i think they're one of the best in the league IMO.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> Not sure if this was worse than RAW tonight. Eh, probably not.


Nah. Saints domination >.

Baseball is where the real excitement was tonight, tbf.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Stad said:


> I love those new uniforms, i think they're one of the best in the league IMO.


I personally think NFL teams with such a rich history like the Dolphins should stick with the classics, but hey to each his own. Teams like the 49ers, Cowboys, Raiders, Steelers, Bears, Dolphins ect. have timeless looks. The color they went with is too blue and it makes me think arena league, not Miami dolphins. Same goes for the logo, why change the same logo worn by Don Shula's undefeated 72' Doplphins and Dan Marino for over a decade after that? I can't help but ask what your opinion on these is:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Apparently the Raiders/Chargers game is going to kick off at 11:35 eastern time this Sunday night because of the A's/Tigers game on Saturday. Should be interesting.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I wouldn't even stay up to watch that game at it's regular time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Raiders need PRYOR back in the fold. The only hope.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Raiders need a lot more than just him :lol

Luckily they aren't as hopeless as the Jaguars (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Saints are winning it all btw. Calling it.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Josh Freeman wants his release :lmao he has handled this whole situation like a whiny bitch.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Top 5 Teams in Points Per Game through the first 4 weeks of 2013:

1. Denver
2. Green Bay
3. Chicago
4. Detroit
5. Minnesota

The NFC Norse is not the powerhouse defensive division anymore. :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> Josh Freeman wants his release :lmao he has handled this whole situation like a whiny bitch.


Schiano has handled the situation like a moron, and shown that he doesn't deserve to be a head coach in the NFL. Freeman deserves his release.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn the Giants realize Scott is terrible and they released him.

Freeney is done for the season with a torn quad.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Malcolm Floyd for San Diego is out for the year now as well.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Vikings should pick up Josh Freeman.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

probably a improvement over ponder,cassel.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Ravens trade for OT Eugene Monroe! Top 10 blindside tackle, that's what I'm talking about front office!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

pryme tyme said:


> I personally think NFL teams with such a rich history like the Dolphins should stick with the classics, but hey to each his own. Teams like the 49ers, Cowboys, Raiders, Steelers, Bears, Dolphins ect. have timeless looks. The color they went with is too blue and it makes me think arena league, not Miami dolphins. Same goes for the logo, why change the same logo worn by Don Shula's undefeated 72' Doplphins and Dan Marino for over a decade after that? I can't help but ask what your opinion on these is:


The creamsicles are GOAT. Do not bash them.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Jags fans raged after Schefter reported the trade was only for multiple Day 3 picks.. They all thought it was a 1st or 2nd when the news broke lol. Ozzie does it again. A top 10 player at a premium position for peanuts. We could've had a top 10 pick next year and not found as good of a LT, kinda reminds me of the Colts-Browns trade in the sense that our 1st round pick was going going to be spent on a LT regardless next year (Just like the colts 1st would've been a RB regardless). Now we get a 26 year old, 5 year starter, former Top 10 pick, and we get him a year early. Only we still get to keep our high draft picks and can use our 1st on whatever position we want now that LT is taken care of. We also will get a 3rd round comp pick for Kruger and probably a 3rd or 4th for Ellerbe. Haven't been this excited about a personnel move since we traded for Anquan Boldin years ago. That's a 26 year old franchise tackle... Woah


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Not understanding this trade by the Jaguars. Well, drafting Joeckel was stupid in the first place because they already had Monroe, who's pretty good. But what's the point of trading your left tackle when Joeckel isn't exactly lighting the world on fire at right tackle? 

The only hope for Jacksonville at this point is to pick up TEBOW!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

PGSucks said:


> Not understanding this trade by the Jaguars. Well, drafting Joeckel was stupid in the first place because they already had Monroe, who's pretty good. But what's the point of trading your left tackle when Joeckel isn't exactly lighting the world on fire at right tackle?
> 
> The only hope for Jacksonville at this point is to pick up TEBOW!


I think it had to do with the Jags flat out knowing Monroe wasn't going to re-up his contract at the end of the year (Yeah we got the Kendrick Perkins Special), Monroe's now entering his prime and has played for arguably the worst team in Football for the entirety of his career. Monroe is still a top 10 LT but there's no denying that consistently losing like that is gonna make you feel some type of way, his wife is from baltimore so he seems really excited to just be a part of a winning locker room environment and get a fresh start. We saw it with the Jags former MLB Daryl Smith, he's been the best player on our defense this year. Every time a mic is in front of him all he talks about is "team" and "winning". Considering the Colts traded a 1st for a guy like Trent richardson who plays a non-premium position sets a precedent in the trade market (I still like the T-Rich trade for the Colts regardless). It is really questionable for the Jags not to at least get a 2nd for a top 10 player at a premium position. RB's are a dime a dozen, young franchise LT's can take years of drafting and playing the FA market to acquire, for us to just trade a couple blind hope picks for one in a year where we get great comp picks already is a huge win for this team with the OL causing the offense to sputter out of the gate. Browns FO gotta feel so much better after this trade news broke, makes their 1st rounder for T-Rich look 10x times better then it did yesterday.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Vikings should pick up Josh Freeman.


T-JAX 2.0 :mark: REALLY TANKING for the #1

Also, :lmao on the Ravens giving McKinnie a 2 year contract, there's a reason Minnesota said GTFO, and the Ravens give him 2 years, and spend the entire back HALF of their draft to get a replacement


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anyone else fin it hilarious that Peyton Hillis is unemployed? Has anyone ever gone from the Madden Cover to being unemployed in so short a time span?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

#BROWNS #MADDENCURSE


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Does anyone else fin it hilarious that Peyton Hillis is unemployed? Has anyone ever gone from the Madden Cover to being unemployed in so short a time span?


Mike Vick went from cover athlete to jail bird not too long after. :side:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Just noticed that the Eagles are playing the New York midgets and DaLOLs is playing the Broncos this week. Gonna be tied for first in the nfc east again :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Giants gonna get their first win this week.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I disagree friend


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aid180 said:


> Mike Vick went from cover athlete to jail bird not too long after. :side:


True but that was off the field idiocy induced. Peyton Hillis literally fell off the face of the Earth _on the field_, literally beast mode for a season and then straight garbage the very next and every season thereafter.

At the time Vick went down, he was still one of the most gifted and productive QBs in the League. Minus the idiocy, he could still produce.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> True but that was off the field idiocy induced. Peyton Hillis literally fell off the face of the Earth _on the field_, literally beast mode for a season and then straight garbage the very next and every season thereafter.
> 
> At the time Vick went down, he was still one of the most gifted and productive QBs in the League. Minus the idiocy, he could still produce.


I do find it puzzling that he is jobless. The year after his breakout, reports said he has getting a huge ego and rubbed his team and coaches the long way. It was also reported that he stopped training as much. So it could be that he is being exiled from the NFL by coaches. Or it could be he just got lazy. Of course, this could all just be rumors. But yeah, he is definitely the biggest loser of the curse.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Vince Young?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Aid180 said:


> I do find it puzzling that he is jobless. The year after his breakout, reports said he has getting a huge ego and rubbed his team and coaches the long way. It was also reported that he stopped training as much. So it could be that he is being exiled from the NFL by coaches. Or it could be he just got lazy. Of course, this could all just be rumors. But yeah, he is definitely the biggest loser of the curse.


Yeah, that's my deal: he's unemployed. With all the gaping holes at the position in the League, these subprime fodder characters have spots on teams but not this guy? In such a startling short amount of time? 

Has to be an attitude/Coaching fraternity deal.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

WWF said:


> Schiano has handled the situation like a moron, and shown that he doesn't deserve to be a head coach in the NFL. Freeman deserves his release.


He should be released because all he is doing is whining.

Well I'm gonna be looking forward to the draft this year since the Bucs are gonna be in the top 5.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hope the Dolphins will win this week


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Does anyone else fin it hilarious that Peyton Hillis is unemployed? Has anyone ever gone from the Madden Cover to being unemployed in so short a time span?


Nah, I find his one good season the hilarious part. I still have no clue how that happened. I can only surmise that opposing defenses just REALLY didn't give a fuck about him at first.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Time for the Jags to sign Jamarcus Russell.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

how long did alexander last after his madden cover?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> I personally think NFL teams with such a rich history like the Dolphins should stick with the classics, but hey to each his own. Teams like the 49ers, Cowboys, Raiders, Steelers, Bears, Dolphins ect. have timeless looks. The color they went with is too blue and it makes me think arena league, not Miami dolphins. Same goes for the logo, why change the same logo worn by Don Shula's undefeated 72' Doplphins and Dan Marino for over a decade after that? I can't help but ask what your opinion on these is:


Not a fan of any of those, infact they're all ugly.

I just like the shade of blue on the Dolphins uni's.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Creamsicles are GOAT, brah. No denying it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Not feeling good about Bears chances sunday. I can see Saints up big before Cutler ever gets going


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Nah, I find his one good season the hilarious part. I still have no clue how that happened. I can only surmise that opposing defenses just REALLY didn't give a fuck about him at first.


He was reviving the Era of the White Running Back. bama2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Soon, the only white people in the NFL will be coaches, Punters/Kickers/Tight Ends/Offensive Linemen. Oh, and KEEK.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> He was reviving the Era of the White Running Back. bama2


RIP white RBs. We still got WOODHEAD.:side:

lol was Jim Taylor the last great white RB? Wait no, JOHN RIGGINS.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

ALSTOTT if you consider him a RB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was an RB so yeah I'd count him. He's not Taylor or Riggins, but he was pretty good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's alright, fellas. Rex Burkhead and Brian Leonard will lead the way for more white RBs to come into the league.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Riggens is a HOF'er iirc so that gives him precedent over Alstott.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Steelers trade for OT Levi Brown from Cards.

Hilarious that Pitt sat back and twittled their thumbs through 2 years of Ben getting crushed and now that the Ravens trade for a top 10 LT they try to trade for a LT.. Only difference is Levi Brown is complete garbage and its a lateral move from Mike Adams lol. Wonder if Steeler fans still want them to turn it around or tank for a top 10 pick at this point? Per Pro Football Focus both Brown and Adams are bottom 10 in pass blocking efficiency for starting tackles.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

hoping the giants can get a freakin win this week against the shitty eagles.

denver will smash dallas.

indy vs sea, chi vs no, and hou vs sf should be some good match ups.

im sure i'll have to work another long ass shift all day tho lol. oh well.


edit:
just came across this






you stay classy san diego.

cowboys fans living up to their scummy rep too.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

MrMister said:


> RIP white RBs. We still got WOODHEAD.:side:
> 
> lol was Jim Taylor the last great white RB? Wait no, JOHN RIGGINS.


True, Woodhead is alright but he's one big hit from retirement. Damn shame Hillis gave that glimmer of hope of becoming the Great White Hope.



TomahawkJock said:


> ALSTOTT if you consider him a RB.


Ah man, Alstott was a fucking beast. Guy LOOKED to truck you, walk right through you and I love that in a back. Surprisingly, he lasted a decent amount of time.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

that brawl video confused me. from what I see the fat fuck hits the cowboy fan across the head but then the other cowboy fan goes after the midget beside him in retaliation? wat.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone wanna do some 5$ paypal bets on the games this week? (Been doing these with buddies for years). I'm cool with either Vegas spread or straight up picking a team to win. If someone reliable is down to hold the money until the games are over I'll post who I'm taking this week. Makes watching the games a lot more interesting and not going over 5$ when just betting between friends is a good rule to prevent any loser's remorse. I'd also say 1 bet per member a week so things are easy to manage. I imagine only 2-3 other members will be interested in betting on the NFL games anyway so it should be really easy to manage as long as we have a reliable member to hold.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, I remember Alstott. Used to beast with him on Madden back in they day. Fun times. :lol


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Champ said:


> that brawl video confused me. from what I see the fat fuck hits the cowboy fan across the head but then the other cowboy fan goes after the midget beside him in retaliation? wat.


yea idk what is about but i just thought it was funny shit lol.

stupid drunk assholes gettin into a fight is ammusing to me


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

MrMister said:


> RIP white RBs. We still got WOODHEAD.:side:
> 
> lol was Jim Taylor the last great white RB? Wait no, JOHN RIGGINS.


Craig James (the insane ESPN analyst whose son was mistreated by Texas Tech or something) was the last 1,000 yard white runningback before PEYTON HILLIS. Played in college with Eric Dickerson too 

With John Harbaugh's recent comments, I'm hoping that this is a fantasy resurgence for Ray Rice. My team's 2-2 and 6th place out of 10 because of him and whoever's in my WR3 slot every week :side:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> hoping the giants can get a freakin win this week against the shitty eagles.
> 
> denver will smash dallas.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure giants fans shouldnt be calling any teams shitty. You guys are the NFC jaguars


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Pretty sure giants fans shouldnt be calling any teams shitty. You guys are the NFC jaguars


eagles aint far behind them.

u guys had 1 good half against the shitty redskins and played an ok game vs sd, a game that shouldnt of even been that close btw.

we'll see what happens sunday.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Ah, I remember Alstott. Used to beast with him on Madden back in they day. Fun times. :lol


:ti

Using Alstott in Madden was like a cheat code for breaking tackles.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel. Pats signed Austin Collie. More injury prone receivers plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It just further guarantees having a white dude in the slot.

Oh shit is this NYG/Philly week? Hope Desean ruins your lives Giants fans. We need NYG dead and buried (lol no one is dead and buried in this division this season). Outside of Dallas v anyone else in the East, this is my favorite NFC East rivalry.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lol there's a story that Greg Schiano has coaches roam the locker rooms and has cameras on the sidelines to point out players laughing and smiling when they are losing.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> lel. Pats signed Austin Collie. More injury prone receivers plz.


I'm gonna cringe everytime he gets hit. Dude could get himself killed out there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Ahmad Bradshaw could be done for the season already. He might need neck surgery? This seems career threatening.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be honest, I thought for sure Bradshaw would be out with a foot injury. If true, I hope his neck surgery is successful.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The two players who caused Jake Locker's injury got fined. :drake1 what a joke these fines have become.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Bucs cut Josh Freeman. The Freeman saga is over. Who would have guessed that out of the 2009 NFL QB Draft Class, Josh Freeman would have had the most dramatic team versus QB story and not Mark Sanchez.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Bucs cut Josh Freeman. The Freeman saga is over. Who would have guessed that out of the 2009 NFL QB Draft Class, Josh Freeman would have had the most dramatic team versus QB story and not Mark Sanchez.


He'll probably get a starting QB job well before Sanchez as well :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Notorious said:


> lel. Pats signed Austin Collie. More injury prone receivers plz.


Do freaky concussions constitute one being injury prone?


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

Colts-Broncos AFC Championship

thoughts?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> Colts-Broncos AFC Championship
> 
> thoughts?


My preseason prediction, with Denver winning.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Pats released Zach Sudfeld. I guess Sudsy was all Dudsy. :ti


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How full of themselves is the NFL, in that they know they could put the Browns and Bills on TNF and know people will tune in to watch this.

Arrogant twats is the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This might not be that bad of a game. It could be better than NE/NYJ:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Probably will be better than next week's Sunday night game...

1-3 Washington vs 2-3 Dallas.

unk2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

But people actually care about that rivalry.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I suppose. 

Still a showcase game featuring a bad team and an average team. Then again, next week is turrible barkley) on paper.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't really blame NBC that Washington has been shit. That was a much juicier looking matchup when they made the schedule.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

MrMister said:


> This might not be that bad of a game. It could be better than NE/NYJ:side:


Unfortunately for NFL Network, Weeden is now in. The Browns hopes are crushed.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

No!!!!! Hoyer! 

Lol at the Chargers vs. Raiders game's start time. I've seen literally every Raiders game this year thanks to the fact that I live near Northern Cali :kobe2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Allow me to pour a 40 for SUDSY 





It's all on Virgil Green in Denver now for Nevada TE's. Well, at least until Arendse makes a camp after next draft.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Good lord I'm glad I'm not watching this :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh man. It's Tuel time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Manuel, you fucking idiot. He runs for the first down, but instead of getting down or running out of bounds, he keeps going and his leg gets blasted.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

@JayGlazer said:


> Panthers source says they are working a trade that would send pro bowl LB Jon Beason to the Giants, who sorely need defensive help


I don't mind it, really. He's been pretty abysmal this season, and was just supplanted as a starter by Chase Blackburn. The Panthers signed Blackburn away from the Giants, oddly enough.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Forgot about this game tonight and still had Josh Gordan as a starter from last week... think it worked out though. I was gonna go Edelman but I'll take 85 yds and a TD all day from my WR3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That Hoyer injury was bad. Hope it's not career ending.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

WWF said:


> I don't mind it, really. He's been pretty abysmal this season, and was just supplanted as a starter by Chase Blackburn. The Panthers signed Blackburn away from the Giants, oddly enough.


NOOOO.

What could we possibly be getting in return?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A late round pick. He's not good. Not at OLB, at least.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I just don't understand Reese. At all :no:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

He was justy such a beast before he became injury prone. He was a great MLB. I just hope he doesn't go to the Giants, gets healthy, and then returns to form there. We're still deep at linebacker, but I liked Beason.

Apparently, Hakeem Nicks is rumored to be in the trade. If true, I'm more than okay with this trade.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, he was arguably the best MLB in the NFL before his injuries. Since, though, he's become injury prone and ineffective. Kuechly is probably better than Beason ever was.

Carolina's not getting Nicks, I can guarantee that. I don't know where you heard that.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Well in any case, a late 1st round pick isn't bad considering Beason himself was a late 1st rounder so.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

...They're getting nowhere near a 1st round pick.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They're probably getting a conditional 5th, that might go as high as 3rd, depending on what Beason does.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Being a Bills fan is like being married to a women who cheats, says they will change, then cheats on you again. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bills, Vikings, losing 4 SB's is a fraternity brother :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

eh, just saw that Seahawks have won 5 of their past 6 road games. That's pretty good for a team that isn't supposed to be good on the road. Not sure who all those games are against, but I know that they managed to comeback against the Skins last year in that playoff game, came back against the falcons(only to lose) and then came back against the Texans last week. They might play far and away better at home, but they're not a joke on the road like they use to be.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Sudsy has been claimed by the Jets.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> eh, just saw that Seahawks have won 5 of their past 6 road games. That's pretty good for a team that isn't supposed to be good on the road. Not sure who all those games are against, but I know that they managed to comeback against the Skins last year in that playoff game, came back against the falcons(only to lose) and then came back against the Texans last week. They might play far and away better at home, but they're not a joke on the road like they use to be.


They seem to play a lot of close games on the road.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

LUCK said:


> eh, just saw that Seahawks have won 5 of their past 6 road games. That's pretty good for a team that isn't supposed to be good on the road. Not sure who all those games are against, but I know that they managed to comeback against the Skins last year in that playoff game, came back against the falcons(only to lose) and then came back against the Texans last week. They might play far and away better at home, but they're not a joke on the road like they use to be.


The Seahawks last 6 road games.....

We beat the Texans
We beat the Panthers
We lost against the Falcons (Thanks Carrol :scalabrine)
We beat the Redskins
We beat the Bills
We beat the Bears

Thats not that bad for being a "bad" road team......In my honest opinion(Not trying to be a homer) but I think the L.O.B is gonna shut down Luck and those recievers and Wilson is gonna show up big time.......I don't think Richardson is really gonna be a factor.......Im hoping for a good game and a Seahawk win so, good luck to the Colts.....My 2 cents.....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You almost lost to the Texans and Panthers more like it, last quarter comebacks can't be a sign of a good team. Good teams don't fall behind.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Spicoli said:


> Thats not that bad for being a "bad" road team......In my honest opinion(Not trying to be a homer) but I think the L.O.B is gonna shut down Luck and those recievers and Wilson is gonna show up big time.......I don't think Richardson is really gonna be a factor.......Im hoping for a good game and a Seahawk win so, good luck to the Colts.....My 2 cents.....


Not trying to be a dick but you sound like a homer just throwing out statements like this. You basically just said the 'Hawks are gonna shut down the entire Colts offense & our QB will be great!' without giving any support as to why. 

I think the Texans were on to something last week. You have to pound the rock against Seattle. It certainly isn't easy, but you can chip away at their front 4, who would rather be rushing the passer. Guys like Avril and Clemons aren't made to effectively slow down running attacks. Foster didn't do much YPC wise, but he controlled the tempo with his 27 carries for over 100 yards. Pounding away at 4 YPC while setting up the defense with playaction is a much better decision than coming out and trying to attack the Seahawks secondary, which is the strength of the team and the best unit in the league. 

This should (& probably will) be the Colts strategy. T-Rich isn't a threat to break big runs, but he can consistently get you positive yards to stay on schedule. T-Rich reminds me of the old phrase "If you need 3 yards he'll get you 4. If you need 5 yards he'll get you 4"

This one could go either way, but it certainly won't be a walk in the park for SEA. I'm sure you saw what IND did to SF, just completely owning the LOS on both sides of the ball. Not to mention SEA has a beat up O line and Indy's D is surging.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Spicoli said:


> The Seahawks last 6 road games.....
> 
> We beat the Texans
> We beat the Panthers
> ...




So you're going to dominate the Colts....at home....and shut down our whole offense. Yeah, you're not a homer at all.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Magic when did you join the Colts?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel, o wait, were you saying that because I said "our"? seriously? plz go.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never seen you play. Must be awful.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

LUCK said:


> lel, o wait, were you saying that because I said "our"? seriously? plz go.


can't stand dipshits like that


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

My week 5 predictions

Bills at *Browns* (1-0) 
*Saints* at Bears
*Patriots* at Bengals
Lions at *Packers*
Seahawks at *Colts*
Ravens at *Dolphins*
*Eagles* at Giants
Jaguars at *Rams*
*Chiefs* at Titans
*Panthers* at Cardinals
*Broncos* at Cowboys
*Texans* at 49ers
*Chargers* at Raiders
Jets at *Falcons*

most teams will get beat at home this week


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000256458/article/president-obama-open-to-washington-redskins-name-change

Geez, even the President's bitching about the Redskins name now.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Guess he really needs those approval points.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I like the Colts chances in this game because of the home field factor. No, the Seahawks aren't as bad as people think on the road, but they certainly tend to play worse than at home and tend to struggle at times. The Colts are 8-2 at home under Pagano / Luck (fucking fluke Gabbart TD and bogus Dolphins game this season). The Colts' defense is going to have to keep playing lights out like they have the past two weeks. The Seahawks o-line is banged up, and that's where Mathis (who is on fire) and Freeman (emerging supa staaaaah) have to get pressure consistently. 

I'll be cliche and say that whoever wins the turnover battle wins the game. I don't expect Luck to have a field day against that defense, like I don't see the Seahawks offense being overly productive. Low scoring affair, but my hometown bias tells me that Colts win 20-13.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I see a lot of people picking the Colts to beat the Seahawks at Home this week. I gotta go with *Seattle* to start 5-0 and knock off the Colts. If this game was in Seattle it's not even close but it should at least be a good game with Seattle playing on the road. The Panthers and Texans both choked pretty bad and that's probably why a lot of people think the Seahawks are over due for an L. To be honest I think they match up pretty well with Indy and Marshawn Lynch should run the ball effectively.. Russel Wilson only needs to pass for like 200 yds to get out of there with a W. I like the Sherman/Browner duo in the match up with Wayne/Hilton, I like their D line to get pressure, the speed of their LB's to bottle up Coby Fleener, just an overall unimpressive output on offense from the Colts. Luck hasn't been sharp yet so far (new OC it's understandable), he just hasn't looked fully comfortable with the system/play calling yet.

Dolphins are favored over the Ravens -3 this week. Not worrying about covering because they will straight up win, thanks for the free money.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Guess he really needs those approval points.


Do native americans even have voting rights?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

AMENDOLA :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Time for DEM Boys to pull dat upset.:romo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Champ said:


> AMENDOLA :mark:


Gonna enjoy our one half of play from Amendola before his injury :mcgee1


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hymendola


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Legasee said:


> Time for DEM Boys to pull dat upset.:romo


No. U gonna get raped.

eyton


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Megatron a no go today


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Megatron a no go today


Link? Can't find anything saying this.

edit: OK, seeing it start to break now. Fuck, he was my R1 pick in a 3WR 12 team league. Should I replace him with Broyles @ GB or Mike Floyd vs Carolina?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Michael Irvin needs to be let go from his job again. Hes so awful and such a homer, its embarassing to watch him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Michael Irvin needs to be let go from his job again. Hes so awful and such a homer, its embarassing to watch him.


He is entertaining. Wouldn't expect an Eagles fan to like him though.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hes not entertaining or knowledgable and it has nothing to do with being an Eagles fan. I love Deion and think Aikman and moose johnson are good announcers. Irvin is just a joke with his homerism and generally sounds retarded. Theres a reason he was let go from his previous job on tv.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Chip Kelly said:


> Michael Irvin needs to be let go from his job again. Hes so awful and such a homer, its embarassing to watch him.


Well he still pick the Broncos to win so yeah.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Hes not entertaining or knowledgable and it has nothing to do with being an Eagles fan. I love Deion and think Aikman and moose johnson are good announcers. Irvin is just a joke with his homerism and generally sounds retarded. Theres a reason he was let go from his previous job on tv.


He entertains my friends and I any time we are watching NFLN. He might not entertain you, but he is entertaining. 

It's like Sapp. I hated him as a player and he is a loudmouth dipshit, but he can be entertaining.

edit: And wasn't Playmaker let go from ESPN because of that coke thing?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> He entertains my friends and I any time we are watching NFLN. He might not entertain you, but he is entertaining.
> 
> It's like Sapp. I hated him as a player and he is a loudmouth dipshit, but he can be entertaining.
> 
> edit: And wasn't Playmaker let go from ESPN because of that coke thing?


Nah he was fired because of low ratings and a high salary. I think there was a rape allegation but that came after he was fired.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm already prepared for the raping with no Megatron today.

:mcgee1 feelsbadman.jpg


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Nah he was fired because of low ratings and a high salary. I think there was a rape allegation but that came after he was fired.


There are always 8 guys on set for ESPN, how can they possibly pinpoint Playmaker as the reason for low ratings? I have to believe his legal issues were a much larger factor.



Perfect Poster said:


> I'm already prepared for the raping with no Megatron today.
> 
> :mcgee1 feelsbadman.jpg


If it makes you feel any better, you were probably going to get raped either way. Desperate GB team coming off a bye... :gun:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Megatron tryin to fuck up my fantasy lineups. SMH.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'm already prepared for the raping with no Megatron today.
> 
> :mcgee1 feelsbadman.jpg


Bush at WR, Bell at RB :mark: BROYLES, PETTIGREW, YOU GOT THIS



> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo 13m
> 
> Lions Total QBR with Calvin Johnson on the field in 2011-12 was 63. When Johnson was off the field it was only 3


:mcgee1


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That stat is misleading because most of the time Calvin was on the field so it's gonna be a relatively small sample size. It's not encouraging, but you can't buy in to that stat too much.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Bush at WR, Bell at RB :mark: BROYLES, PETTIGREW, YOU GOT THIS


Against the Packers???? I doubt it.

That Lion's defense better play it's ass off to have a chance.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

All they need is Suh to break Rodgers neck


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> That stat is misleading because most of the time Calvin was on the field so it's gonna be a relatively small sample size. It's not encouraging, but you can't buy in to that stat too much.


He clearly hasn't been himself so far. Not one dominating performance yet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No Megatron, no Burleson, trouble in DET, could be a slaughter...

... oh wait, GB has no run D


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> No Megatron, no Burleson, trouble in DET, could be a slaughter...
> 
> ... oh wait, GB has no run D


I think Broyles will have a nice day, probably along with Pettigrew. Bush of course will do work. I still say GB by 10, but Detroit will score some points.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright no Calvin means its FAURIA'S time to shine.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

damn the early game slate is loaded. great day of football ahead. Not sure which match up to even watch.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Time to watch Colts/Seahawks on RedZone.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> damn the early game slate is loaded. great day of football ahead. Not sure which match up to even watch.


Yeah so many great early games today that could easily have been primetime matches. Seahawks at Colts probably the pick of the bunch, though I think Saints at Bears will be good providing Cutler turns up. 

Amendola being available for us at the Bengals is huge. Good to see him back but I hope he's 100%.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Someone needs to make a gif of Wilson doing a double backflip after the TD.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

lolTitans. Ball bounces off Titans player on Punt and Chiefs recover it for a TD.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rams already down 7-0 to the Jags fpalm



For the first time this year the running game is working for the Rams but why do they throw the ball on 3RD and 2 in the redzone? The Jags can't stop the run. RUN IT!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Giants, what the fuck. fpalm


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Drafting Ray Rice and Trent Richardson as my fantasy backs is one of the 5 worst decisions I've ever made in my life, and might be worse than my decision to ask a slutty girl to prom (which you wouldn't think would be such a bad decision).

Good game in Indy though. I'm glad I can finally watch the two national matchups since San Diego and Oakland play each other at night and San Fran is on Sunday night.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Holy fuck this Ravens offense... thought Monroe was gonna play when I put 2 bills down on them the OL is struggling ughhh. BS offensive PI on Torrey in the 1st half, cb wasn't playing the ball, should've been 1st and goal on the 1 but bad breaks happen.. good teams over come bad calls and so far we haven't.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Someone needs to make a gif of Wilson doing a double backflip after the TD.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cleavage said:


>


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

When you want a bad QB, you need the "Elite" of bad QBs. You need the worst (at least, the worst active QB).

Blaine Gabbert: Never settle for less. Settle for worse.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

RAY RICE WITH THE FANTASY RESURGENCE :mark:

Both games on TV for me have been good, which hasn't happened for a while thanks to the abundance of Raiders games I get.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

You're being gay, Chiefs.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Had enough of watching RedZone.

Time to watch Colts/Seahawks on stream.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Haven't bet on a game all year but I was insulted by the Vegas line on the Ravens-Dolphins game. Taking my girl out to dinner tonight lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NFL Week 4: Mikeystradamus's Niners back in the saddle again*



Donnacha said:


> Think I'm gonna choose the Giants as my team to root for.


*STARTS FOLLOWING A TEAM IN THE NFL FOR THE FIRST TIME*










*CHOOSES THE NEW YORK GIANTS*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

At least you didn't pick the Jets. Then me and you would've had a problem, Dwayne. :leslie



Spoiler



:waffle


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Even Flow said:


> Had enough of watching RedZone.
> 
> Time to watch Colts/Seahawks on stream.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

5-0 CHIEFS BABY!!! :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Only ELOLi could make the Eagles look like a decent defensive team. Now the Broncos just need to do their part and the Eagles will be back atop the nfc east where they belong.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*88*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

First team to play defense in this Broncos/Cowboys game wins.

Edit: Goddammit! Why is Peyton in the Chargers division? We can't beat that guy, he's too good. Of course I say this as historically the Chargers have usually been good against Peyton but that dude scares me more than anyone else.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Give Ray Rice the ball, Ravens win most of the time. Not sure why this is a recurring theme every year.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

lolcowboys

Interesting to see if Manning can keep this up, shit's getting too much like a season of Tecmo Super Bowl


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Denver is an absolute buzz saw right now. It will take a bad game from Manning or a ton of turnovers by his supporting players for them to go down.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

brady is cursed in rain games. no joke.

gronk better be back for the saints game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

20 TD 0 INT in 5 games. Good lord.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Farnham the Drunk said:


> lolcowboys
> 
> Interesting to see if Manning can keep this up, shit's getting too much like a season of Tecmo Super Bowl


As a Peyton Manning fantasy owner, I love that analogy.

Romo will throw a single pick in the 4th, and get blamed for this loss I bet.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, he threw a pick? How's that possible?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Spicoli said:


> The Seahawks last 6 road games.....
> 
> We beat the Texans
> We beat the Panthers
> ...


:ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

broncos are _atrocious_ on defense. they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty sure they'll be better when Miller an Bailey are back. Plus, who the fuck needs defense when Peyton is a lock to put up 40+? "kobe


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

bailey's window is closing. von might allow them to get to qb's a little more but he won't make their pass defense that much better. you can't allow that many points if you want to go deep in the playoffs.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm glad I'm watching this game. Very fun to watch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Broncos pass D is just awful.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Come on Peyton choke like it's a playoff game.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dallas, please don't mess this up.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Lose to the Browns, beat the Patriots. God how I hate this team sometimes. :frustrate


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

When 48 points isn't enough.....


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That's so Romo.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fuck you Romo!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vintage Romo! Oh my fucking god. :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:romo :ti


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:romo :romo :romo :romo

Awesome game though. Time to watch Ziggles vs. Sandow after this ends


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just let them score. It's not like Denver has been stopping the Cowboys.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Me about an hour ago: 



Freeloader said:


> As a Peyton Manning fantasy owner, I love that analogy.
> *
> Romo will throw a single pick in the 4th, and get blamed for this loss I bet.*


:romo3

I'm a fucking visionary.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That interception was great. Romo will Romo


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Game over dumbasses. Should have just let them score.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't get over this. I like Romo, but god damn.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

And the Broncos survive an amazing game. I really want the Chiefs to be the last unbeaten team though, because of how bad they were last year. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL ROMO.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God is still on pace for 64 Touchdowns, but now 3 INT. What a funny ending.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Redskins are going to roll into Dallas next week and beat the Cowboys too. That will be the real LOL


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

A Cowboys loss never felt so sweet :romo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Dammit Romo, easy dump off to DeMarco Murray was available on that play aswell. Superb game though.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Romo played better than Peyton in a year where Peyton is playing at his best


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I still love you Dallas you assholes.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not again Romo! Haha


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

We'll bounce back against Washington next week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well the Giants still suck monkey balls. Jesus Christ! I honestly don't see how an 0-16 is unavoidable at this point. 

As for this Broncos/Cowboys game, no secret what the game of the week is, ha ha. What a high scoring affair that was. 

Unfortunately, this game pretty much served as a microcosm to Tony Romo's entire career. Great numbers. Brilliant QB work most of the time....but then he chokes at the end. It is a marvel in Football history.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans about to raped on national TV again thanks to Schaub.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Romo played pretty great. I am a little concerned about Denvers defense, but you have to factor in we were without arguably 4 of our best players in Champ, Von Miller, Woodyard, and Harris. Take away Seattle or Kansas City's 4 best and see how they do.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

49ers time.

They better win tonight. :kobe2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as a neutral in the Broncos/Cowboys game, that was outstanding.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Schaub did it! He made history!!!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

lol at Schaub. Romo, Schaub and Cutler are all in the same club.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just tuned in. Did Schaub just throw another fucking pick?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Shaub is chasing Brees streak of consecutive game with a Touchdown thrown


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

lmao schaub couldnt have timed that more perfectly


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Shaub is chasing Brees streak of consecutive game with a Touchdown thrown


Does the opposing team count?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TEHCOCKADAMOUS as the new thread name please.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

My Dandelions came crash back down to earth today. I doubt they will ever win in Green Bay ever again.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Firstplaceagles


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

4 straight games with a pick six from Schaub LOL


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo 1m

Via @eliassports Matt Schaub is the first QB since the AFL-NFL merger to throw a pick-6 in 4 straight games.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> ESPN Stats & Info ‏@ESPNStatsInfo 1m
> 
> Via @eliassports Matt Schaub is the first QB since the AFL-NFL merger to throw a pick-6 in 4 straight games.


Kubiak needs to go. It's unacceptable to let Schaub still start at this point, especially after this stat.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Jags reporting 1st round pick Luke Joekel out for the year. Yes you read that correctly, less then a week after trading Monroe and moving Joekel to LT he's now out for the year. RIP Blaine Gabbert, at least he'll die doing what he loves. Getting your vital organs pulverized in a massive collision with two 2 DE's screaming off the edge might not be a bad way to go.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Could a DB fake incidental contact every play. Those no calls really confuse me, there was contact there and it prevented Johnson from beine able to even make an attempt at the ball. Call something atleast for those type of plays.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not sure if 49ers are this good or Texans are this bad. :side:


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

We are celebrating here in KC


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> not sure if 49ers are this good or Texans are this bad. :side:


Both:talk


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

I think Cutler just killed my fanboyizm for the bears this year, shitty passes and Earl Bennett fuckin up the game have killed my optimism for this team :no:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

lol @ Schaub getting ball hawked by a DT. If they had a real QB...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Was that TJ Yates in the game? :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

the Cowboys are now 1-7 in Bryant’s career when he catches multiple touchdown passes.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> the Cowboys are now 1-7 in Bryant’s career when he catches multiple touchdown passes.


I saw that stat earlier too. Weird as hell. But I guess it usually happens when they're passing the ball a ton. Which means it's a shootout that comes down to the end of the game, and well...we all know Romo is the anti-clutch master at the end of games.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why have the primetime games been so BAD this season? I should not be seeing Colt McCoy play.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PGSucks said:


> Why have the primetime games been so BAD this season? I should not be seeing Colt McCoy play.


You can blame Matt Schaub for tonight's game. Fortunately, tonight's game might be the last game Matt Schaub will ever start for the Texans.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Not that many of you will care or stay up to watch, but Pryor vs Rivers should be a fun little match up.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

NYJ/NE, SF/SEA, OAK/DEN, SF/STL, MIA/NO, and HOU/SF were all blowouts or just really boring and that's not even taking into account mediocre games like PIT/CIN, PIT/CHI, and PHI/KC. Ugh.

Hopefully the Chargers and Raiders have a shootout or something exciting. Or something that will make me feel emotion again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Freeman signs with the Vikings.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well time to watch the Chargers play. I have no idea what to expect from this team on a week to week basis.

Well that isn't a good start


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stad said:


> Freeman signs with the Vikings.


Called it a few weeks ago.

Vikings could really use him anyways. LOL Ponder.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I love me some TP


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

After trashing the Dolphins away uni's the last couple times I watched them play I gotta say I didn't have that issue this week lol. The color they chose works good as a complimentary color so the home uni's look sharp, just a complete eye sore as the primary color on the away's though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TITLE OF THE THREAD SHOULD BE...

*VINTAGE ROMO!!!*

:cole3

:romo


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I love me some TP


.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stad said:


> Freeman signs with the Vikings.


Fuck me


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

San Diego looking pretty fucking pathetic.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anyone losing to the Riaders minus RUN DMC must be pathetic.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was a disastrous first half. Nothing more to say about it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Pryor looks great and the defense has made big plays when it needed to. Very happy with the team thus far. It's purely my own personal speculation, but I have to imagine we would have had a great chance to beat Washington last week if Pryor had played.



POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Anyone losing to the Riaders minus RUN DMC must be pathetic.


Not even like DMC is any good these days. Pryor is the key and the defense is a lot better than it was last season.

the Chargers looked great against Dallas last week who gave Denver all they could handle. Let's give the Raiders the little credit they deserve.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Loltexans.

Colts are by far the best in the division. :kobe3


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LUCK said:


> Loltexans.
> 
> Colts are by far the best in the division. :kobe3


Wanna trade QBs?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pryor is awesome.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Run DMC is better than fucking jennings unk2


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Run DMC is better than fucking jennings unk2


well sure. but he isn't as good as he was a couple of years ago. He doesn't have the same burst and seems to tiptoe around instead of being decisive. Both jennings and DMC get the yards they get because of the attention defenses have to pay to TP


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

UGH. Well this game is just about over.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Pryor looks great and the defense has made big plays when it needed to. Very happy with the team thus far. It's purely my own personal speculation, but I have to imagine we would have had a great chance to beat Washington last week if Pryor had played.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last bit of logic doesn't really stand since Denver thrashed Oakland in week 3. All it says is that Oakland, San Diego, and Dallas are all mediocre at best.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Question: Is everybody still on Trent's dick? Dude has shown nothing during his time in Cleveland, and nothing thus far in Indianapolis.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

that 3 ypc average is good during short yard situations though i guess.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's some of the worst logic I've ever heard, TKOK.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll give him some time because a "franchise" RB getting traded this early in the season is nearly unheard of.

But the Broncos are 28 point favorites against Jacksonville next Sunday. :lmao I kinda have to watch this game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LUCK said:


> Loltexans.
> 
> Colts are by far the best in the division. :kobe3


"But it's the Texans year!!!!"


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

WWF said:


> Question: Is everybody still on Trent's dick? Dude has shown nothing during his time in Cleveland, and nothing thus far in Indianapolis.


I said when they made the trade that he's not worth a 1st round pick. Everybody attacked me for it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was mostly on your side, my friend. I was a bit skeptical on Cleveland selling on him so soon, but the fact that he'd shown nothing to validate that pick prior to the trade and continues to not do so leads me to believe that it was a good deal on Cleveland's part.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

WWF said:


> I was mostly on your side, my friend. I was a bit skeptical on Cleveland selling on him so soon, but the fact that he'd shown nothing to validate that pick prior to the trade and continues to not do so leads me to believe that it was a good deal on Cleveland's part.


Yeah you were the only one on my side. 

I guess it still depends who Cleveland gets with that pick, but it looks like a damn good trade to me right now for the Browns.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed.

On another note, who will Buffalo be starting at QB on Sunday? None other than Thad Lewis. :ti


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The Dolphins lost, well fuck..


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> The Dolphins lost, well fuck..


I know. I'm not happy either.

They are gonna make some changes on that O-line during the bye week. Tannehill is getting killed back there. We'll get Wake and Patterson back, and there's a bunch of other guys on the defense banged up. MUCH easier schedule after the bye week too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

WWF said:


> Question: Is everybody still on Trent's dick? Dude has shown nothing during his time in Cleveland, and nothing thus far in Indianapolis.


I am a big fan of his, but I am starting to become concerned. It looks like he thinks to much instead of just reading and reacting. He certainly has all of the physical tools. 

I believe he will eventually turn it around in that system, but you never know.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Monday Morning QB's Peter King has said that it seems like there are going to be about 9 1st round ranked QBs in the next draft. That's great for teams that have an aging veteran and want to draft a potential future starter in the late 1st or early second. Then again, it's still way too early to call the rankings are sure thing. Some of them are Juniors too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Question: Is everybody still on Trent's dick? Dude has shown nothing during his time in Cleveland, and nothing thus far in Indianapolis.





WWF said:


> Trent's the best RB to come in the league since AP, and now has an offensive genius as his Coach. What's not to like?


What is going on here?!?!!?!!?

But yeah, he's been bad. No question. I haven't seen any games he's played though save the SF game so I'm not sure what's actually going on. There is always more to the story than STATS.

LOL @ using YPC as the only gauge.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perception is no longer reality, MrMr.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

MrMister said:


> What is going on here?!?!!?!!?
> 
> But yeah, he's been bad. No question. I haven't seen any games he's played though save the SF game so I'm not sure what's actually going on. There is always more to the story than STATS.
> 
> LOL @ using YPC as the only gauge.


Indy definitely is not a juggernaut at run blocking, but he is a part of the problem as well. As I said in my last post he seems to be overthinking instead of just reading and reacting. He takes unnecessary steps that allow the defense to converge instead of just hitting the hole and going. He is a load to bring down and has the straight line speed to break long runs, but until he stops hesitating to hit holes he won't improve his productivity.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He might have poor vision, as in he can't see a play developing. He needs an obvious hole to run through. If this is the case, he's ordinary like Jim Brown said.

Defenses could be keying on him when he's in the game. This doesn't stop guys like McCoy and All Day though. Stutter stepping is bad anyway you cut it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Honestly not sure how much defenses can afford to key in on him considering Luck's ability to make any throw on the field and the weapons he has to throw to.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm totally a bigger SHADY fan than HM (or any other Eagles fans here). I sort of love him. I'd take him over Peterson.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed @DZ. But they might have underestimated Luck a bit since I'm sure they're very confident in their secondary. I didn't watch that game, so I really don't know.

@WWF: I posted in this thread earlier in the year that Shady is the best RB in the league. It was half shock value, but he's on Peterson's level. He's definitely more elusive. He's the most elusive RB I've seen since Sanders.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sandcastle WISHES he was ever as elusive as McCoy. :kobe8


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Aid180 said:


> Monday Morning QB's Peter King has said that it seems like there are going to be about 9 1st round ranked QBs in the next draft.


Don't get my hopes up. Then again most QB's drafted in the 1st round by the Bengals haven't been worth anything in the long run. :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who is Sandcastle?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol oh right :lmao

I was talking Barry Sanders.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

We were talking RBs. My bad, got the two mixed up in my head. :/


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Agreed @DZ. But they might have underestimated Luck a bit since I'm sure they're very confident in their secondary. I didn't watch that game, so I really don't know.
> 
> @WWF: I posted in this thread earlier in the year that Shady is the best RB in the league. It was half shock value, but he's on Peterson's level. He's definitely more elusive. He's the most elusive RB I've seen since Sanders.


Agree! He is so damn elusive. Shady reminds me of what people thought Bush would be when he was hyped during his 2005 season at USC. (not that Bush isn't doing great this season himself)

I am a huge McCoy fanboy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

McCoy might be the only player that's not a Panther that I'm a true fan of. I'm sure there's probably more, but none come to mind at the moment. :hmm:

-----

The Bucs signed QB Jordan Rodgers, Aaron's brother. THEY'RE TAKIN' OVER!


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> He might have poor vision, as in he can't see a play developing. He needs an obvious hole to run through. If this is the case, he's ordinary like Jim Brown said.
> 
> Defenses could be keying on him when he's in the game. This doesn't stop guys like McCoy and All Day though. Stutter stepping is bad anyway you cut it.


This is a problem I've seen with Mark Ingram too. I think Alabama RBs are so used to have a huge hole where the run is supposed to go through, they don't look for where the holes are, just where they're supposed to be.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea...so the stats I posted a few pages back about Peyton...they're still holding on after this last game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> Question: Is everybody still on Trent's dick? Dude has shown nothing during his time in Cleveland, and nothing thus far in Indianapolis.


You really need to stop discussing the colts at any length.


So far this year you've said:


They're nothing more than LUCK(like last year)
That their defense is garbage
That the running game will be garbage
And that the colts will finish 8-8 at best because last year was a fluke.


This wasn't you trolling either so don't pretend like it was. You clearly have no idea about the colts at any level.



That being said, Trent hasn't done anything special thus far, but he played great yesterday in the fourth and really helped in killing the clock.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Raiders release Matt Flynn. Well done Oakland. Not sure why they even signed him, but at least they aren't holding onto someone that will never play for them.

Now they really need to trade DMC. Should've done that two years ago though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Flynns whole career is basically one special game. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Are people on ESPN still saying that Tom Brady is having a more impressive season than Peyton Manning? I mean, it was hilarious at first, but if they're still saying it....


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guys, if you've ever heard of the free pro football simulation game called Football Mogul, well I've created a brand new online simulation league for anyone interested in running their own football team against others online! Check out the forum here!

http://usfl.clicdev.com/f/index.php?trk=usfl&act=idx


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Flynn turned 2 good starts into like 15 million.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Funny article on NFL.com about T.Y. Hilton and the Seahawks defenders.



> T.Y. Hilton says Seahawks' insults fired him up
> 
> T.Y. Hilton was on fire Sunday.
> 
> ...


This makes me happy... I think Sherman is the man, but he really did get his ass beat up and down the field. Glad he kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

#funfact, Trent averaged 5.4 yards per carry in the second half yesterday.


Hopefully he continues.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Raiders release Matt Flynn. Well done Oakland. Not sure why they even signed him, but at least they aren't holding onto someone that will never play for them.


I assume the Browns or Jags will sign him.




RyanPelley said:


> Are people on ESPN still saying that Tom Brady is having a more impressive season than Peyton Manning? I mean, it was hilarious at first, but if they're still saying it....


I saw that on CBS yesterday too. I laughed.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^:lol Must be hard to see out of that mascot costume.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao that was wide left how did he not see that

Almost as funny as this


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Do you still consider Tom Brady an elite Quarter Back?*

Simple question, I certainly don't. I know he's without welker and gronk, but great qbs make recivers. Don't get me wrong, he's still GOOD. I just don't think he's elite anymore. 

Manning
Rodgers
Brees

Those are the only 3 id put in the elite category as of now.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


>


In TD's defense...I've seen refs miss FG calls and they stand right under the uprights.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Falcons are fucking awful defensively.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jeez, the Falcons are such a shit team.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

You know your season is going to shit when you are getting lit up at home by the J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

pryme tyme said:


>


Not gonna lie I yelled "Laces Out!!!" when he missed it lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LACES OUT


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

OUR DEFENSIVE LINE IS A FUCKING JOKE.

BEASTS EVERYWHERE.

:mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I do not understand that decision at all. It's a 10 point game. Kick the FG. fpalm Falcons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That intentional PI was well done. It played into NYJ's hand. It was likely the Falcons would panic and run the ball the next down. That's when they should've run play action bootleg. Oh well, Falcons are terrible. I'm hindsighting my ass off here of course, but IF you're really going to run it there, give it to Snelling or try the QB keeper. Jacquizz has no power at all. They ran the worst play possible in that situation.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Simple question, I certainly don't. I know he's without welker and gronk, but great qbs make recivers. Don't get me wrong, he's still GOOD. I just don't think he's elite anymore.
> 
> Manning
> Rodgers
> ...


It's not Brady's fault the receivers drop simple fucking passes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

But I thought Dobson and Thompson were good!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MrMister said:


> That intentional PI was well done. It played into NYJ's hand. It was likely the Falcons would panic and run the ball the next down. That's when they should've run play action bootleg. Oh well, Falcons are terrible. I'm hindsighting my ass off here of course, but IF you're really going to run it there, give it to Snelling or try the QB keeper. Jacquizz has no power at all. They ran the worst play possible in that situation.


It wouldn't have mattered. Running up the middle against our D-line is incredibly hard generally, let alone when they're stacked up for it. Ridiculous decision not to kick a FG.

Absolutely dominated the Falcons in every area in that half. Should be out of sight. Dropped a pick 6 and their one big play came from an incredibly fortunate fumble recovery. They also did well to limit the damage of the blocked punt.

Geno's due some mistakes, so the Falcons will deifnitely get back in it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty sure Brady would be putting the STATS if he had Colston, Graham, DT, JT, Welker, Decker, Sproles, Cobb, Jordy, Jones etc.

Instead his best WR is an undrafted guy and another made of glass.


@Irish Jet: Yeah they blew up the play. They knew it was coming. Everyone knew it was coming.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And there's your turning point.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Because why cover Tony Gonzalez anyways?

MO WILKERSON :mark:

Guy is all sorts of elite


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> But I thought Dobson and Thompson were good!


Thompkins is good, Dobson has been disappointing. Regardless though, saying Brady's no longer elite because he's not putting as great of stats as Peyton and Brees are right now is fucking ridiculous when you consider the circumstances.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Regardless of that defensive holding, the Falcons have been ass in the redzone this year.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm done

THAT'S FUCKING BULLSHIT

UTTER BULLSHIT

BULLSHIT SCRIPTED LEAGUE


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Falcons trolled the Jets and fans to bring in more ratings. ESPN probably told them to do it because it was BEST FOR BUSINESS.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Geno with DAT DRIVE.

Genie Ice?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

GENO 

GENO

GENO

GENO GOING GOLDBERG ALL OVER THE NFL

JETS

SUPERBOWL


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Jets, from a Saints fan (YES! YES! YES!)

(I still haven't seen a replay that showed the actual foul that gave the Falcons the lead in the first place)


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS!

lolFalcons :lmao

That was a helluva game. The Falcons are 1-4 and The Jets are 3-2. Someone check to see if the sky is falling.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Mike Smith is an idiot. When is he gonna learn to take a field goal and quit going for it.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

geno is the fucking man.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

One wild card spot for NFC as the other is going to the team in the West. Falcons are in a deep hole.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

KEEP FUCKING HATING


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The entire NFC South has 7 wins. The Saints have 5.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

checkcola said:


> The entire NFC South has 7 wins. The Saints have 5.


The NFC East has a total of 5.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

checkcola said:


> The entire NFC South has 7 wins. The Saints have 5.


:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

checkcola said:


> The entire NFC South has 7 wins. The Saints have 5.


Saints are gonna have that division won by Thanksgiving if this keeps up.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I am rooting sooooooooo hard for The Jets to make the playoffs this year. Rex Ryan as their coach is an absolute riot and there is no way they fire him if they make the playoffs. Hell, all things considered, if they can get to 8 wins or better and be competitive, I think he keeps his job.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

harbs (the one that won) should be charged with attempted manslaughter if he allows mckinnie to start next week at LT over Monroe

hoping he's just trolling green bay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Does everyone agree about flacco being average now?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

LUCK said:


> Does everyone agree about flacco being average now?


"Now"? He was _always_ average.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

LUCK said:


> Does everyone agree about flacco being average now?


Average at best. 

That contract is one of my favorite things ever. I wonder how long it will be before they can get out of it? I'm guessing probably 3 years. And they will be eating a lot of that money in year 4/5. What a franchise set back man. 

It's weird though because no franchise would realistically let Flacco walk after what he did in the playoffs and SB, but it was ultimately their best move. Well, probably franchising him and dealing him would have been the ideal move.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow I didn't realize how bad the Falcons were gonna be this year.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Notorious said:


> It's not Brady's fault the receivers drop simple fucking passes.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

William Murderface said:


> Wow I didn't realize how bad the Falcons were gonna be this year.


My theory on Atlanta is this: 

They are a solid team. A lot of talent, but some faults. They tend to play up to good teams, and play down to teams they are superior to. These leads to nearly every game they play going down to the wire in one way or another. I swear every ATL game comes down to either Ryan getting a GW drive or the D having to get a stop. This year Ryan hasn't made the plays he did last year to win games. And the D.... well, we all saw how great they made a 2nd round rookie QB look last night.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's crazy, what odds would you have got before the season started for Giants, Steelers and Falcons to have 1 combined win after week 5?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's crazy, what odds would you have got before the season started for Giants, Steelers and Falcons to have 1 combined win after week 5?


Not many teams 'are who we thought they were' outside of Denver or Jacksonville. I never really expected the Steelers to be any good this year, however. I had them 4th behind even Cleveland in the division coming into the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Just got an alert on my phone that Julio Jones could be out for the season with a foot injury.

If true, if you didn't think the Falcons season was done before you can put the nail in the coffin now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn, Falcons can't catch a break right now. Huge blow for them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They were done with Julio. The defense is legendarily bad if they make Geno Smith look that good.

RIP Julio this season. He was having a great season. That one handed catch he made:mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup. Atlanta is done. Such a shame. Julio was doing great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Clowney to the Falcons :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Nah. I don't want him there. He's a quitter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well they won't take a QB. Too bad there isn't an amazing RB this draft. They need a RB. They also need OL, DL, LB, CB, S, etc.

Scratch that...they need OL/DL. That OL is awful so maybe go there first.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

We should probably put Atlanta on the Jake Matthews Draft Hype Train.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who all did they lose from last season?


Wait, I just remembered they could've kicked that FG at the end of the 1st half. LMAO, that would've won them the game perhaps because it would've forced the Jets to go for the TD. The Jets probably still score a TD though since lol @ that defense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So, AFC>NFC again or is this season an anomaly?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

They lost Clabo at RT, but even if they had him, they'd probably still need a RT. Sam Baker has also been out for like all but three series or something like that. They could probably use some LBs too since they started two undrafted rookie linebackers last night.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it just me or the Redskins name is becoming a big deal again because they are good again? I didn't hear much of it before RG3 came.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah it pops back up now and then, but it probably does have a lot to do with them being good last season. They suck so far this season.





LUCK said:


> So, AFC>NFC again or is this season an anomaly?


Why AFC > NFC? I don't disagree but I see them being about the same overall this season.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The fantasy gods have not been kind to me. I had to play Peyton week 1 and Romo on Sunday. unk3

As for AFC>NFC, I know that the AFC's been better in head-to-head matchups, but I feel that the NFC has more legit SB contenders, so it's a wash.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well every division in the AFC is competitive right now and all of the divisions with two teams over .500. I think they've also crushed the NFC in AFC/NFC games.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just realizing now that Sudsy dude Pats fans wouldn't shut up about in the pre-season is a Jet. How did I miss that? :lmao

Pats should trade for Tony Gonzalez, like right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, AFC is 18-9 against the NFC this year. Dallas and Philly, tied for the NFC East lead, are 2-0 in their own conference but 0-3 out of it. So I'd say AFC>NFC for now.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Is it just me or the Redskins name is becoming a big deal again because they are good again? I didn't hear much of it before RG3 came.


The Redskins aren't good lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> The Redskins aren't good lol


Good isn't the word I meant to use. More like relevant.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I guess since the NFC East is hilariously bad, you're down a division when you compare the two conferences. NFC South isn't good either.

Yeah AFC is better so far.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

The only reason people say their are 'more SB contenders in the NFC' is because people look at Denver and assume they are unbeatable. 

Put Denver in the NFC and suddenly the Seahawks and Packers of the world don't seem so threatening either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm sure no one considers the colts a contender either even though we took out 2 of the top.teams in the NFC.

Oh well, that's all going to change when we crush Denver in 2 weeks. :luck


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

LUCK said:


> I'm sure no one considers the colts a contender either even though we took out 2 of the top.teams in the NFC.
> 
> Oh well, that's all going to change when we crush Denver in 2 weeks. :luck


That's what I was getting at. Like I said, if Denver were in the NFC people would take teams like the Colts more seriously. But as it stands people just assume the Broncos will waltz to the Sb


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think this assumption is ok. No one has come close to stopping Denver. Let's look at the defenses they've faced though:

Baltimore
NYG
Oakland
Philly
Dallas

Ravens are the best defense here. The rest are bad to terrible.

Let's look at the rest of their schedule

Jax
Indy
Wash
SD
KC
NE
KC
Tenn
SD
Hou
Oak

They've got a good shot at going undefeated. KC, NE, and Indy are the only teams here that are a threat. inb4 they lose to Oakland somehow.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

MrMister said:


> I think this assumption is ok. No one has come close to stopping Denver. Let's look at the defenses they've faced though:
> 
> Baltimore
> NYG
> ...


Raiders D isn't bad at all dude. 13th in scoring D and that is having to play Denver and Indy on the road and Rivers/RG3 at home.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Whatever. The point of the post is about Denver.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They're not going undefeated. Not with that defense.

They'll lose at Arrowhead and Foxboro IMO, probably one or two more too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Whatever. The point of the post is about Denver.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Irish jet you can't be serious. They're averaging close to 45 points per game. No one is beating that offense, especially not 4 different teams. :kobe


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

I think they will drop a game or 2, but I can't see them winning any less than 14 games.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Someone needs to go for Peyton's neck and save this season


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's hard to get to that fucker. He knows where he's going with the ball 90% of the time pre-snap and he's almost always right.



Ahmad Bradshaw is indeed out of for the season now. He's getting neck surgery. RIP his career probably. Not a bad one at all when he was healthy. I know he annoyed the fuck out of me as a Dallas fan, but I always respected the guy's game.

David Wilson also has a neck injury. Neck injuries are always bad. He's getting a 2nd opinion and I won't be shocked if he's done too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LUCK said:


> Irish jet you can't be serious. They're averaging close to 45 points per game. No one is beating that offense, especially not 4 different teams. :kobe


They're not going to finish the season averaging 45 points a game. Not a chance.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a few Chiefs fans here so I'm wondering would you guys want Gonzalez back for the rest of the year? I know some that wouldn't give up picks for a rental even with the history.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> There is a few Chiefs fans here so I'm wondering would you guys want Gonzalez back for the rest of the year? I know some that wouldn't give up picks for a rental even with the history.


No thanks, if he was gonna play beyond this season then yeah probably. I'm fine with THE BEARD for now until Fasano comes back from injury.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Stad said:


> No thanks, if he was gonna play beyond this season then yeah probably. I'm fine with THE BEARD for now until Fasano comes back from injury.



Your thoughts on the game Sunday? I see most every predicting an easy win for the Chiefs. I suspect they will win, but think the Raiders D can keep it closer than most anticipate. Pryor will make some plays, but he is also likely to make some costly mistakes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> They're not going to finish the season averaging 45 points a game. Not a chance.


Dude, they've done that with Manning sitting out a whole fourth. If they were running up scores like the 2007 pats they could probably average close to 50. There is no gameplan for manning right now, he has too many weapons


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Your thoughts on the game Sunday? I see most every predicting an easy win for the Chiefs. I suspect they will win, but think the Raiders D can keep it closer than most anticipate. Pryor will make some plays, but he is also likely to make some costly mistakes.


Raiders always play the Chiefs tough at Arrowhead so i agree it will probably be closer than people imagine, Chiefs front 7 will most likely dominate the Raiders o-line which will have Pryor running for his life and he will most likely make some mistakes that will lead to turnovers, i got the Chiefs winning but it won't be a blowout or anything IMO.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Julio Jones may be done for the year. Falcons going in tank mode shutting peeps down. Losing to the Jets does that.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Julio Jones may be done for the year. Falcons going in tank mode shutting peeps down. Losing to the Jets does that.


Apparently he broke the screw on his surgically repaired foot. I cringed when I read that.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That means Roddy Whites value will go up :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That sounds like it could wind up being a chronic problem. RIP Julio's career. I mean he'll still probably be good, but he might never achieve greatness if the foot becomes a problem.


@IYF: White is fucked by injuries too. Ankle and hamstring issues.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> Apparently he broke the screw on his surgically repaired foot. I cringed when I read that.


Ew.... how does that even happen?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Harry Douglas #1 Receiver in Atlanta, and Tony Gonzalez is rethinking coming back now.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That sounds like it could wind up being a chronic problem. RIP Julio's career. I mean he'll still probably be good, but he might never achieve greatness if the foot becomes a problem.
> 
> 
> @IYF: White is fucked by injuries too. Ankle and hamstring issues.


Well I got Gonzalez too, so it still works out.

I'm calling it right now, my Bucs will get there first win on Sunday.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> Irish jet you can't be serious. They're averaging close to 45 points per game. No one is beating that offense, especially not 4 different teams. :kobe


I find it funny that you call a team that just gave up 500 yards to Tony Romo unbeatable.

The Broncos were lucky to escape out if Dallas still undefeated but yeah man there's no way they can lose a game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The NFL gods are having a good laugh this week. The Jags are playing in DENVER?! :lmao

So then I saw the spread... 4 touchdowns?! Holee shit!! I've never seen a spread like that before. I checked and yes... it's a record.

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-on...aguars-is-largest-point-spread-in-nfl-history


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

William Murderface said:


> That means Roddy Whites value will go up :mark:


I would say losing Jones lowers the value of Ryan, Gonzo and Roddy. Roddy couldn't get open facing single coverage, now defenses will actually focus in on him more. Disaster


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Because apparently I feel like being a wet blanket, I'll mention that "League of Denial" the documentary about concussions in football is airing on PBS right now and you can watch it online at their website too. 

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/league-of-denial/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy shit, Atlanta. Lost season.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

BorneAgain said:


> Because apparently I feel like being a wet blanket, I'll mention that "League of Denial" the documentary about concussions in football is airing on PBS right now and you can watch it online at their website too.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/league-of-denial/


fuck yea dude I was wondering if there was somewhere to watch that online

rep'd thanks bro


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Never thought ATL would struggle this bad. I expected the 49ers and Seahawks to be the top 2 teams in the NFC but I definitely had the Falcons slotted for 3rd best. That spot has gone to the Saints thus far and you could arguably even put them ahead of the Seahawks or 49ers. 

Julio Jones might be done for the year, damn shame.. Thought he was playing better then AJ Green prior to the injury, everything release/route running wise was really clicking for him this year, he's always had the elite athleticism to make plays when the balls in the air so he was gonna be a nightmare for defenses this year.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Julio was playing really well especially with Roddy White as a shell of his usual (or former) self, but TBF, AJ Green's QB is Andy Dalton. He'd most likely have much better numbers with a QB of Matt Ryan's caliber. The news of Julio's injury really sucks though, and hopefully he'll be able to return to form.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

so who's taking the JAGS to beat the spread


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> so who's taking the JAGS to beat the spread


I wouldn't be surprised if they did. you know Manning is only going to play the first half, and there will be a lot of garbage minutes given to Denver's backup players. All Jags have to do is get within 27 pts and they beat it. I can see it happening. Especially if Denver plays defense like they did against the Cowboys.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Julio Jones may be done for the year. Falcons going in tank mode shutting peeps down. Losing to the Jets does that.


Guess there'll be a lot of teams tanking then.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pratchett said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they did. you know Manning is only going to play the first half, and there will be a lot of garbage minutes given to Denver's backup players. All Jags have to do is get within 27 pts and they beat it. I can see it happening. Especially if Denver plays defense like they did against the Cowboys.


VIRGIL GREEN TIME


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Inb4 Denver loses by 28 to the Jags.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

wtf is this shit?

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investiga...27093931.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_BAYBrand

Aldon Smith in more trouble. /spoiler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, three felony weapons assault charges? :shocked:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MrMister said:


> wtf is this shit?
> 
> http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investiga...27093931.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_BAYBrand
> 
> Aldon Smith in more trouble. /spoiler


Lmao. This dude is a fucking idiot.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dafuq? 5 rifles?

He heading up a militia or something?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

fpalm

what a moron.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here's my Stone Cold lock of the year.......New York Giants go 0-16!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Here's my Stone Cold lock of the year.......New York Giants go 0-16!






Don't worry, my Bears will give them their first win of the year tonight.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Don't worry, my Bears will give them their first win of the year tonight.


i hope you're right, but i dont see it.

as a very depressed giants fan atm, i have to say they look like the worst team in football.

worst o line in the nfl, no running game, a d that cant stop anybody, oc and dc that have no clue how to make adjustments.

just saw a stat the other day that made me fpalm. nearly half of their 3rd downs have been 3rd and 11 or longer. wtf?

they couldnt beat the shitty eagles, i dont see them beating the bears in chicago. you got nothing to worry about.

my team sucks lol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

alex0816 said:


> i hope you're right, but i dont see it.
> 
> as a very depressed giants fan atm, i have to say they look like the worst team in football.
> 
> ...


Nah bro as long as the Jagaurs are still in the league they are not the worst. You know your team sucks when people are wondering if Peyton should even start against you.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MrMister said:


> wtf is this shit?
> 
> http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investiga...27093931.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_BAYBrand
> 
> Aldon Smith in more trouble. /spoiler


Fucking idiot


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

thoroughly enjoying the Giants being the worst football team ever this year :romo


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> i hope you're right, but i dont see it.
> 
> as a very depressed giants fan atm, i have to say they look like the worst team in football.
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Time to bear down soon! I swear if we lose to the giants I'll be parting ways with my remote control.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

No Tillman tonight. I think we might get a few long Cruz catches.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm facing Cruz in at least two games. He's guaranteed to go off.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, if Manning throws 50+ times again, which I think he will, odds are that Cruz gets a deep bomb. GIANTS WIN TONIGHT.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Shootout

Bears, 31 Giants, 27


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hoping my Giants finally get a win. :eli2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lord Flvcko said:


> Hoping my Giants finally get a win. :eli2


Back to back ints....ouch :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Eli

:lmao

Holy shit.

:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

BAHAHAHAA


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears really miss Henry Melton.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Melton and Collins being out for the year really hurts. They need a run stopper on defense badly.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why must we always suck every year we play the fucking Giants?

Fuck we may still suck this year but I'd love to see us play them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I would have preferred a little faster pace on the two minute offense instead of Driving Miss Daisy speed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Took too much time there at the end. Ah well, good first half.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SO MANY BEARS BANDWAGONERS


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Tons of NFL QBs have brain farts inside two minutes besides Manning and Brady.

Those two never really seem to go full retard


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

:lol


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Poor "Head Wound" Manning.

BEAR DOWN though.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

How did Eli get so bad :lmao


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eli's always been inconsistent as fuck. Guy can look like a world beater one week and pure trash the next.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It all depends on how many bombs he can luck into going to Cruz, or how many great YAC plays Cruz can ring up.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Well all that matters to me now is getting that first win on Sunday.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

0-6. Giants are in a state of panic now.....or tanking for the first pick.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I got KC defense off waivers a couple weeks ago and they will definitely finish top 5 this year!

Kinda eases the pain of losing Julio Jones for the year  At least I was already stacked at wr on the team I had Julio. Gonna miss having two WR1's every week with Julio and Torrey. At least my other two teams still have two legit WR1 combos, Andre Johnson and Torrey & Brandon Marshall and Torrey. (My favorite draft pick so far if you couldn't tell, extremely consistent lol)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Giants nightmare continues


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I thought things were going absolutely horrible for the Texans........until I looked at the Giants record.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ELINT :eli2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

A healthy JPP and Jadeveon next year? Hm...

Or maybe the Giants will pick up Bridgewater. :troll


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jags are picking up Bridgewater bro. either they will trade up or the Giants and Steelers will stumble into a win.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh I know. I'd be absolutely shocked if the Jags didn't end up with Bridgewater. Looks like the Blaine Gabbert experiment failed unk3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

dude it failed as soon as they picked him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I know there's gotta be some Browns fans thinking "Lose again damn it! Were losing ground on Bridgewater!!!". I still think the Jags got him locked up, Joekel done for the year, no Monroe. Don't think they go 0-16 though, Henne will get them a win at some point this year. Blackmon = poor mans Dez Bryant, he's a high end WR3 when Henne is playing get him in fantasy if you can lol. Jags might go through a couple QB's this year with how the OL has unfortunately shaped up for the remainder of the season.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I got a kind of morbid curiosity in Jax/Den. Just to see if the Broncos go in without any lube like I expect. too bad i won't get the game. got oakland/Chiefs instead.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Chiefs/Raiders could be decent. Jax/Denver is gonna resemble Pats/Titans from 2009, as it's gonna get ugly pretty quickly.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TEHCOCK said:


> Jags are picking up Bridgewater bro. either they will trade up or the Giants and Steelers will stumble into a win.


The Steelers are the lock of this week.

Dick LeBeau has a bye week to prepare for Geno Smith coming off a short week. It's going to be ugly.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

so some dude AD's baby's mama is dating nearly beat his 2 year old son to death

I mean... what the fuck. He must want to kill this motherfucker

http://tracking.si.com/2013/10/11/adrian-peterson-south-dakota-tragic/


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> so some dude AD's baby's mama is dating nearly beat his 2 year old son to death
> 
> I mean... what the fuck. He must want to kill this motherfucker
> 
> http://tracking.si.com/2013/10/11/adrian-peterson-south-dakota-tragic/


Fucking hell. What is it with guys beating their girlfriend's children?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Spoiler: Half the NYC metro area right now


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Fucking hell. What is it with guys beating their girlfriend's children?


No idea but it makes me sick to my stomach. I can't fathom someone SPANKING a fucking 2 YEAR OLD let alone beating him senseless to the point of being in critical condition. I don't know how AD will be able to play Sunday, honestly. 




























His punishment should be getting locked into a room with Adrian for 15 minutes. Safe to say he wouldn't come out alive


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Now they're saying the kid that was beaten isn't AP's son. 

Too many different versions of this right now. But I saw AP is back at practice. IMO there's no way he would go back to practice if it's his kid.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> Now they're saying the kid that was beaten isn't AP's son.
> 
> Too many different versions of this right now. But I saw AP is back at practice. IMO there's no way he would go back to practice if it's his kid.


Yea lots of conflicting stories coming out. Guess we should know more later today


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I doubt AD will play Sunday but if he does he might rush for 300.

As far as the guy, he's fucking scum. He's a pussy, beating a defenseless child like that. I'm sure AD wants to kill the guy right now and I don't blame him.

Edit: Wait, it's not his child? The media needs to get their shit straight.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I doubt AD will play Sunday but if he does he might rush for 300.
> 
> As far as the guy, he's fucking scum. He's a pussy, beating a defenseless child like that. I'm sure AD wants to kill the guy right now and I don't blame him.
> 
> Edit: Wait, it's not his child? The media needs to get their shit straight.


Apparently a "source close to AD" said it WAS his kid, now sources are saying it ISN'T. So we don't know. But like I said, IMO there's NO WAY he is at practice today if it is his kid.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hades1313 said:


> Apparently a "source close to AD" said it WAS his kid, now sources are saying it ISN'T. So we don't know. But like I said, IMO there's NO WAY he is at practice today if it is his kid.


Flacco missed the birth of his child to play a game, so you never know.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AD's son or not, what kind of piece of shit beats on a 2 year old (or any kid)?



Ziggler Mark said:


>


That needs to be a smiley here.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ADRIAN :mcgee1 BE STRONG SON, NO ONE WANTS TO SEE YOU GO WALKING TALL ON ANYONE


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Adrian's father, Nelson Peterson, has confirmed it is APs son. What a terrible situation. I hope APs son is alright.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

AP should be with his son. Cassel and Gerhart will still beat the Panthers, I'm sure.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


>


100x funnier thanks to the INT stat below.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> Adrian's father, Nelson Peterson, has confirmed it is APs son. What a terrible situation. I hope APs son is alright.


I can't believe AP can practice with this going on.

Just saw there's another Staph infection outbreak with the Bucs players. As if things aren't bad enough for them already.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A fucking 2 year old. Two. Fucking TWO.

This guy shouldn't be jailed, he should be thrown into a fucking bonfire.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> A fucking 2 year old. Two. Fucking TWO.
> 
> This guy shouldn't be jailed, he should be thrown into a fucking bonfire.


I'd love it if they let AP loose on this piece of shit.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

You guys ready for the twist?

I'm reading that it was an illegitimate son. He paid this chick to move out of the Twin Cities and she been living in Siuoux Falls with AD's kid. he isn't in her or the sons life. 

http://deadspin.com/adrian-petersons-son-hospitalized-mothers-boyfriend-1443881283

A reporter whose own outlet isn't going with the story yet tells us this is a separate child, one not publicly known. The mother is a Sioux Falls woman who moved from the Twin Cities soon after the child was born, and believes the boy might be Peterson's, though no paternity test was done. (City Pages claims one was conducted recently.) The reporter also says Peterson has no contact with the woman or the child.


obviously still tragic news when a defenseless child is abused (and in this case fucking murdered by this piece of shit) but this explains Peterson's actions. This might hurt his public image as well having a son/baby mama who he wasn't taking care of.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Peterson isn't practicing this week, he's in Sioux Falls, SD, trying to sort this out


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Edit:* lel, Stax's PHANTOM edit fucked up my comment. :mcgee1

*Edit 2:* This whole Bucs MRSA thing is hilarious. It's like GOD doesn't even want them in the NFL.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I made an overly presumptuous comment :side:

But he is in Sioux Falls instead of practice


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> You guys ready for the twist?
> 
> I'm reading that it was an illegitimate son.


are you new


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> I made an overly presumptuous comment :side:
> 
> But he is in Sioux Falls instead of practice


I read he left Sioux Falls to return to the Vikings. He's playing regardless of where he is now.

Single game rushing record probably gets broken.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, Carolina's got one of the best rush defenses in the league. Rivera said they're completely focusing on shutting down AP, and not worried about the pass game. Peterson will probably have a Trent Richardson-like day.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ALL DAY FIGHTING FOR TWO YEAR OLDS EVERYWHERE, WHAT A GUY


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Nah, Carolina's got one of the best rush defenses in the league. Rivera said they're completely focusing on shutting down AP, and not worried about the pass game. Peterson will probably have a Trent Richardson-like day.


How gotten to will you be if he throws down 300 yards rushing on your team?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm already severely gotten to with this team, so I dunno. That won't happen, though. I predict 23 carries for 77 yards and a TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah 300 is just slightly incredibly unlikely.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

MrMister said:


> That needs to be a smiley here.


I'll get on it tonight....but that image needed to be posted asap, lol.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Manningface is awesome. Keep it up Eli.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SOULJA Winslow suspended 4 games for PED's.

SUDSY time I guess.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CUMBERLAND time, you mean.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SUDSY!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow AP's kid that was beaten died from his injuries.

The guy who did it is fucking scum and needs to burn. What the fuck could a 2 year old have possibly done to warrant being beaten to death? Absolutely nothing. I'm pretty pissed atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He took the cookie form the cookie jar, and he knew the fucking consequences.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fuck


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Wow AP's kid that was beaten died from his injuries.
> 
> The guy who did it is fucking scum and needs to burn. What the fuck could a 2 year old have possibly done to warrant being beaten to death? Absolutely nothing. I'm pretty pissed atm.


Same here. It just pisses me the hell off. If I was Peterson I will go to the jail directly and kill him my damn self. 

This guy had domestic abuses cases against him in the past. I don't understand why the Peterson's baby mama would leave her child alone with this man?

R.I.P


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Absolutely horrific.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If I was AP i'd beat that scumbags face in. You're the biggest pussy on earth if you beat up a 2 year old.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.startribune.com/sports/vikings/blogs/227383981.html

Confirmation...sad news


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Absolutely terrible. Words can't explain how disgusted I am. R.I.P.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> http://www.startribune.com/sports/vikings/blogs/227383981.html
> 
> Confirmation...sad news


Peterson's father said it wasn't Peterson's first son, AP Jr, that died but another child he had recently. 

I know Peterson has a daughter as well.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Where was the mom in this? Is she the type that only wanted child support or something?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Horrible news for Peterson. R.I.P. and condolences to the Peterson family.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

R.I.P. Terribly sad news. I couldn't imagine how Adrian Peterson feels. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

http://instagram.com/p/fWHpExNBAJ/#

ALL DAY AND :kaep


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

That guy is a fucking piece of shit. Hope he rots in hell.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> The Steelers are the lock of this week.
> 
> Dick LeBeau has a bye week to prepare for Geno Smith coming off a short week. It's going to be ugly.


cept the steelers have no playmakers on d

ad is about to rush for 400 sunday


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Terrible news about Peterson, you can only imagine how he feels right now. It makes me cringe.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn R.I.P to Peterson's kid. Fucking bastard needs to rot in hell for beating the kid. Is Peterson actually gonna play sunday still???


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, Peterson's gonna play from what I heard. The whole story's a damn shame though. I hope the guy gets his.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

AP in my prayers, hope that fucker rots in prison for the rest of his life.

so giants YEAH 0-6. it sucks cause I dont really think this upcoming draft class is all that. :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Good job bye week.


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

My Playoff & Superbowl predictions

Divisional Winners
AFC North - Ravens
AFC South - Colts (2nd seed)
AFC East - Patriots
AFC West - Broncos (1st seed)
Wild Card 1 - Chiefs
Wild Card 2 - Texans

NFC North - Packers
NFC South - Saints (1st seed)
NFC East - Cowboys 
NFC West - Seahawks (2nd seed)
Wild Card 1 - 49ers 
Wild Card 2 - Lions

*AFC Wild Card Round*
Game 1: *Ravens*-Texans
Game 2: Chiefs-*Patriots*

*NFC Wild Card Round*
Game 1: *Cowboys*-Lions
Game 2: *Packers*-49ers


*AFC Divisional*
Game 1: Ravens-*Broncos* 
Game 2: Patriots-*Colts*

*NFC Divisional*
Game 1: *Packers*-Seahawks
Game 2: Cowboys-*Saints*


*AFC Championship*
*Broncos*-Colts

*NFC Championship*
*Saints*-Packers

*Superbowl 48*
*Broncos*-Saints


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Dark Match Jobber said:


> My Playoff & Superbowl predictions
> 
> Divisional Winners
> AFC North - Ravens
> ...


Fixed


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

49ers seem to have the packers number though. 3 straight wins.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Lions will not be doing better than the Bears this year.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If the Packers can beat the 49ers in the wildcard they can beat the saints.

I'd still have them going down to the Broncos in the super bowl though, despite being a Packers fan. It would be great for Rodgers to beat Peyton though :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I just lost any respect I had for you Evo. You want to associate yourself with trash you get treated like trash.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

The NFLPA found out that Greg Schiano was the guy who leaked Freeman being in the drug program. :lmao :lmao 

Freeman must've fucked Schiano's wife or something


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Schiano is scum.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Must be a Packers fan too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

McQueen said:


> Must be a Packers fan too.


:lol

But yeah, that's a seriously scummy thing to do. Seems like he was intentionally trying to sabotage Freeman to get him out of Tampa Bay. Funny thing is, he'll probably be out of Tampa Bay too soon with how their season's going.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Jeez. At this rate he's definitely going to be fired. I'm going to take a swing and say that Schiano ends up as an assistant coach for Bill and the Patriots next season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Gronk should sit out the rest of the season, to ensure that he's 100% both physically and mentally. :kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GRONK has a right to be cautious considering last year the Pats rushed him back and he ended up getting re-injured. Not to mention that his doctor hasn't even cleared him.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

WWF said:


> Gronk should sit out the rest of the season, to ensure that he's 100% both physically and mentally. :kobe8


:rose3


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

In lieu of the whole Adrian Peterson situation this week I had to change my football pick to CaroLOLina. I feel dirty but Vikings will probably show up today now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cam's definitely going to RAPE that terrible secondary, especially after such a poor showing by the offense last week.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bad feeling about today.

But still. GENO in 45 minutes. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Notorious said:


> GRONK has a right to be cautious considering last year the Pats rushed him back and he ended up getting re-injured. Not to mention that his doctor hasn't even cleared him.


nevermind lol he does TJ surgery...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's not just Andrew's though. The doctor that performed the surgery in Boston hasn't cleared him either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> nevermind lol he does TJ surgery...


:ti

I saw this before the edit. YOU KNOW BETTER.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah as I was writing that I realized everything I put down was BULLSHIT except the off topic part.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Go Eagles/Redskins! pls go cowboys/bucs


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I better get that first Bucs victory today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ben just told some fat ass on the Jets to get the fuck off when he tried to tackle him for the safety :lmao

I think that's the second highlight of the season :mark:

First was the safety on opening kickoff, which they minimally contributed to.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Bucs should rub their infections all over the opposition.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dammit Mo wrap the big fucker up!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No CBS game right now. I'm stuck with Fox. Fucking hate their analysts and everything about their coverage.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

ANTONIO BROWN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Steelers currently aren't losing :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Denarius Moore TD Raiders


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs are shit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans can't even beat the Rams for fuck sake. I give up on this team. So when does the NBA season start?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

lol ben doing everything he can. eli, this is how you play well on a shit team


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Let's see if we can keep this lead.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Receivers gotta start catching balls that hit their hands. Killing drives that way.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Texans. "THIS IS THEIR YEAR" R.I.P. 2009-2012


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LOL @ Houston losing to the Rams


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WTF @ Daryl Johnston. His neck is red / purple, then his face is pale. It's fucking strange.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Polamalu just killed Stephan Hill.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Seriously. Receivers not making plays are killing this offense. Doesn't help Calvin isn't much more than a decoy at this point.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh man, Randall Cobb just got his knee blown in by a helmet as he came down. Looked nasty...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Schaubb hasn't thrown a pick yet against St Louis :shocked:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Matt Schaub is a great Quarterback.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

If anybody was wondering why you take a knee when you are deep in your own territory with 12 seconds to go in the half... fpalm Ravens.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

17-14 lead for the Bucs at halftime.

Please do not look like shit in the second half again guys!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LAFELL!!!

Great start to the half.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BEN :mark:
SANDERS :mark:

2nd half lead :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Tater said:


> If anybody was wondering why you take a knee when you are deep in your own territory with 12 seconds to go in the half... fpalm Ravens.


Joe Flacco is challenging Matt Schaub and Eli manning for the "lol QB of the week" award so far. 

He sucks without Pitta and Boldin. 

Hey look - Wade Phillips is failing at yet another NFL job. This time, he cannot stop the St. Louis Rams. 

The Houston Texans made a colossal fuckup by keeping Kubiak, Wade, and not getting a young QB off one of the teams out there with one that was tradeable via draft pick I bet. They are completely wasting a really solid core with minimal competition in the AFC aside from the Broncos. 

*Here's another sad thought - imagine if the Redskins beat the Cowboys in Dallas later? Entire NFC will be under .500 and the Redskins will be on top of the division if eagles keep losing. *

LOL?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rams up 31-6?!

:mark:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

still wish we got that third rounder for sanders lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking at yardage alone, you'd think the Texans are having a great game. Schaub looking good with no picks and Arian over 100 yards. But lol fumbles


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

padraic said:


> still wish we got that third rounder for sanders lol


pls go


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

wow, clark didnt just whiff on a hit. he actually located the ball in the air. i guess anything can happen

terrible throw by smith


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Matty Ice (cold) Schaub might of broken his ankle. Houston couldn't be happier right now I bet.

Let's go Tampa Bay, beat the Eagles.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

JM said:


> pls go


he has one touchdown in 43 catches and a history of foot problems. 3rd round value would be great for him


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

padraic said:


> he has one touchdown in 43 catches and a history of foot problems. 3rd round value would be great for him


pls go


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, I 100% called this game.

Ugly.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well Schaub didn't throw the Pick 6 but still :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Seriously.... Schaub goes down and his backup immediately throws a pick 6? This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> LOL, I 100% called this game.
> 
> Ugly.


eh, smith isnt playing poorly all things considered. that decision on the pick was terrible but he isnt really getting much help at all. and the steelers defense is actually playing, so thats not gonna help


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

padraic said:


> eh, smith isnt playing poorly all things considered. that decision on the pick was terrible but he isnt really getting much help at all. and the steelers defense is actually playing, so thats not gonna help


He's playing horribly. That missed TD to Hill was awful and the pick was worse. That's a 10 point swing in two horrible plays.

Cromartie should be shot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Awful? :lmao

He overthrough the guy by a yard. Cut the scrub.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WTF has happened to the Texans? Super Bowl Contenders last year. Horrible #1 draft pick team this year.

I'm going have to do the same thing I did to the Rockets back in 2010-2011. Stop supporting this sorry ass team.

I'm gonna pull a Freeloader and join the Patriots wagon.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JM said:


> Awful? :lmao
> 
> He overthrough the guy by a yard. Cut the scrub.


Did I say that? I'm not surprised, he's up against the best defensive coach in the league who had a bye week to prepare for him. I expected this and I think it will be a good experience for him. But he has been pretty awful. Whether you miss him by a yard or 10 it's 6 points off the board. Not sure how that makes it any better.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Obviously the saving grace of the Texans is Keenum Da Prince!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

A slight overthrow is not horrible is my point. It happens. Even to the very best. That was far from his biggest mistake today.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SkLOL Vikings.

I was the only person in my picks league smart enough to change my Vikings vote to Carolina and an added bonus I picked STL. One step closer to first place.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Did I say that? I'm not surprised, he's up against the best defensive coach in the league who had a bye week to prepare for him. I expected this and I think it will be a good experience for him. But he has been pretty awful. Whether you miss him by a yard or 10 it's 6 points off the board. Not sure how that makes it any better.


lebeau is not the best defensive coordinator in the league. your boy rex is more qualified for that title.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:cam2 went in dat pussy DRY.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

alright its comin undone for him lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Deandre Levy = Interception Master


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs defense best in the league folks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

STEELERS.

THEY'RE BACK.

*STEEELERS FANS ASSEMBLE*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Joseph Fauria = Touchdown Master


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If the Steelers were 0-15 and the Jets were actually good, I'd still bet the house on the Steelers to win.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

good win. if cincy loses we make up a game on the entire division with five division games left to play.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

2nd time I've done a 7 team accumulator this season betting on spreads. Both times hit 6 out of 7. That is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bengals alone at top of AFC North


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Denver trying to cover the spread in the first quarter I see.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Marshawn Lynch with dat TD for Seattle :mark:


----------



## Dark Match Jobber (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm surprised the Broncos and Jags game is close.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

But Denver are going 16-0...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How awesome would it be to see one Manning bros team go 16-0 and the others go 0-16. I hope it happens.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So Clowney to the Bucs? :hmm:


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Denver needs to step it up. So do my Seahawks.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jacksonville going to pull the upset, I can feel it!!!!

Not really.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sidney Rice WTF fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Loudest stadium on earth, bitches.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Gotta give the Jags props. They are going toe to toe with the Broncos and are just down by 2 pts. Would be monumental if they pulled off the upset when they had the largest spread in history going against them.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Stad said:


> Loudest stadium on earth, bitches.


Instantly made me think of


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Marshawn Lynch is one lucky SOB


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sidney Rice with dat catch :clap

TD Seahawks


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good god Danny Amendola takes a massive fucking helmet to helmet hit. No flag. 

WHen a guy fucking goes down, drops the ball and doesn't move after a hit... Oh wait there was a flag. Holding New England. 

Fuck that.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Good god Danny Amendola takes a massive fucking helmet to helmet hit. No flag.
> 
> WHen a guy fucking goes down, drops the ball and doesn't move after a hit... Oh wait there was a flag. Holding New England.
> 
> Fuck that.


Amendola might be the most injury prone player ever. The helmet to helmet wasn't his fault, but the guy appears to have some new ailment every week.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

what a MONSTER throw by Bressus and an amazing catch by Stills.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Saints winning :mark:


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

those were some horrible plays for the Pats.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Patriots fans leaving? What a shock.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:brady2 gets another chance. Don't throw it to Dobson!

EDIT: WTFBrady


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

2nd straight week that Tom Brady ends the game with a stupid fucking pass. LOOOOOOOL.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Now somebody catches the ball from Brady...unfortunately, the receiver was from the other team.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> 2nd straight week that Tom Brady ends the game with a stupid fucking pass. LOOOOOOOL.


He just ended the game alright


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice job Saints. If only both teams could lose.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Exactly why I laughed at everyone who used a high draft pick on Amendola in fantasy. It's not his fault but the guy is made of glass


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Thomas Edward Patrick :brady2 :brady3


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

lol @ the pats fans who left


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:lmao @ the fans that left gillette stadium.

:brady


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

...Seriously, Saints?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SAINTS.

:ti


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

This is the problem with these teams that spend everything they got building super offenses. Saints, Broncos, Packers defenses are swiss cheese and can get slaughtered on drives like that. They may light up the scoreboard, but their defenses get lit up along with them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't see how the Saints couldn't run more time off the clock after the INT. Terrible.

But :brady2 was fucking RAD on that final drive.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't understand how our offense couldn't at least kill a minute more off the clock. Especially after being gifted an interception.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cardinals aren't gonna win against the 49ers


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> Thomas Edward Patrick :brady2 :brady3


Indeed.


No-name offense, Wilfork, Tahib & Mayo gone....Hollywood is clearly rigging the NFL to have a beaten down New England face the Broncos in the AFC Final & win...what a movie that would be. :lol


PS:
Kinda pissed at the guys leaving the stadium. Its football, one TD game & 1:00...WHY YOU NOT STAY???


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Awesome game and I don't feel too bad about the Saints losing to the Patriots since Manning and the Bronco's will probably win the AFC anyway.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

@RealSkipBayless said:


> I just got up off the floor. I am barely able to type: NEVER, EVER COUNT OUT TOM BRADY, BEST QUARTERBACK IN THE NFL.


:lol The guy wants to have Tom Brady's babies


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

We need a Bree's smiley.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:skip gonna :skip

Imagine if Tebow had pulled that comeback off. :lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Dr. Jones said:


> This is the problem with these teams that spend everything they got building super offenses. Saints, Broncos, Packers defenses are swiss cheese and can get slaughtered on drives like that. They may light up the scoreboard, but their defenses get lit up along with them.


I agree, teams with high powered offenses and below average defenses are only built for regular season success. When the playoffs roll around and they face better and better defenses that are playing at high intensity these high powered offenses never seem to score like they did in the regular season and their D still gives up a bunch of points. We've seen it with the packers the last couple years, we've seen it with the Pats, even the Broncos-Ravens game last year. Defense wins championships, just look at the years the Saints and Packers won the SB they also had a good D to compliment their offense. Pats haven't won a SB since the days of Bruschi, Ty Law, Rodney Harrison, Asante Samuel, Vrabel, ect. 

The defense is what made them complete teams when they won SB's.. a high powered offense alone isn't enough.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My god. 
About fucking time Brady. Anyhow-still extremely pissed at the shitty officiating in that game. That includes the Pats getting an INT on a play where it should of been a timeout for New Orleans or a delay of game penalty. Amendola gets rocked helmet to helmet no flag. Two critical first downs that weren't even measured. 

All around fuckery.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:kaep.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr. Jones said:


> This is the problem with these teams that spend everything they got building super offenses. Saints, Broncos, Packers defenses are swiss cheese and can get slaughtered on drives like that. They may light up the scoreboard, but their defenses get lit up along with them.


Our D has vastly improved tbh but I agree. No way in hell, we should've given up the game winning TD with under 20 seconds left. We should've still been on the field taking our final knee. But, I don't fully blame the D for the loss. The Patriots could've beat us 49-17, if not for them getting stops when we had to punt or settle for a fg.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kaep wasn't even great today, TKOK. It's all about :cam!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Why isn't the thread title about how the Steelers are back?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad the Steelers got a win finally. Wouldn't want them getting a top 10 pick on us now


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheJack said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> No-name offense, Wilfork, Tahib & Mayo gone....Hollywood is clearly rigging the NFL to have a beaten down New England face the Broncos in the AFC Final & win...what a movie that would be. :lol
> ...


When fans did it in Miami they were killed and it became the joke around here. That shit happens in every sport with every team. Bruins fans left last year when they were down 3-1 and it happened today. Just don't get why any fan would leave early.


Missed the whole game due to work but was listening to it on the radio until i had to leave so i missed the epic ending. Watched the highlights and Wow what a game and what an ending. Great pass by Brady to end it, feels like its been a while where we had a game like this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> Why isn't the thread title about how the Steelers are back?


Bump


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JM said:


> Bump


lolsteelers

The title is appreciating the greatness of :brady3


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It should be about how Matt Flynn could be on his third team in his multi-million dollar escapade to capitalize on his one record setting game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Chiefs broke the sound record... this should be mentioned in the title.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Manning returns home and Von Miller returns to wreak havoc... Oh boy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TheJack said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> No-name offense, Wilfork, Tahib & Mayo gone....Hollywood is clearly rigging the NFL to have a beaten down New England face the Broncos in the AFC Final & win...what a movie that would be. :lol
> ...


I can give you about 10 reasons-but I'll narrow it down: 
#1. Red sox game starting at 8pm. 
#2. Patriot fans with season tickets-the wait list is about 15 years to get them. Plus the tickets are the highest in the NFL. Cheapest seat in gillette, non season ticket price is $149. So the fan base that goes to the games are usually 45+ elite money making fans who are down for the count an hour into the game after 3 beers and a hot dog. 
#3. The road that services Gillette stadium is horrendous- a 2 lane highway. It takes 2-3 hours to get the hell out of there. Plus they do NOT allow after game tailgating per the local city rules.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally seeing the drive :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

TheJack said:


> Kinda pissed at the guys leaving the stadium. Its football, one TD game & 1:00...WHY YOU NOT STAY???


I learned a long time ago that a game is not over until it is over. Anyone here remember what Reggie did to the Knicks? 8 in 8. I remember that game quite clearly. I was watching the game at home. It looked over. I _almost_ left the room to go refresh my drink. Right before I left, I looked back at the TV while Reggie was dribbling down the court trailing by 6. The rest is history. Now, if there is any chance at all in any sporting event I am watching, I am not leaving until the clock says zero.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Tater said:


> I learned a long time ago that a game is not over until it is over. Anyone here remember what Reggie did to the Knicks? 8 in 8. I remember that game quite clearly. I was watching the game at home. It looked over. I _almost_ left the room to go refresh my drink. Right before I left, I looked back at the TV while Reggie was dribbling down the court trailing by 6. The rest is history. Now, if there is any chance at all in any sporting event I am watching, I am not leaving until the clock says zero.


Was like the time a few years aog when it was cheifs vs chargers on Holloween. was watching the Chargers milk the clock to win it and then they fumbled. I was handing out candy while the fumbled happened. spun around and was like "HAHAHAHA"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Bradyyyyy :brady :brady :brady :brady :brady


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tater said:


> I learned a long time ago that a game is not over until it is over. Anyone here remember what Reggie did to the Knicks? 8 in 8. I remember that game quite clearly. I was watching the game at home. It looked over. I _almost_ left the room to go refresh my drink. Right before I left, I looked back at the TV while Reggie was dribbling down the court trailing by 6. The rest is history. Now, if there is any chance at all in any sporting event I am watching, I am not leaving until the clock says zero.


2009, Colts vs Patriots. A bunch of our fans left the game while down 21-34 with 4 minutes left. One miraculous comeback win later and I was outside screaming in joy, while thinking "fuck those peoples".


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:brady2


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Finally seeing the drive :mark:


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I am not a fan of either the Saints or the Pats, so I have no dog in this hunt. 

That said, you can't really blame this loss on the Saints D. Rob's boys did their part. It was the incapability of the offense to close it out that gave Brady a chance in the first place.

I did kinda laugh at that ending though. The Saints got Saints'd. They are ALWAYS the one winning on that last second TD. There is a certain delicious irony to it happening to them in return.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FIRST PLACE COWBOYS.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stad what time do you support anyways?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

First Place Eagles vs The First Place Cowboys in the first leg of the NFC East Super First Place Bowl next week :mark: . Its an important game so i would expect at least 1 int and 2 fumbles (or vice versa) out of :romo


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Stad what time do you support anyways?


Chiefs, lol. You couldn't tell by looking at my signature?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Yates: Anything you can do, I can do better! I can throw any pick 6 better than you!
Schaub: No you can't!
Yates: Yes I can!
Schaub: No you can't!
Yates: Yes I can! YES I CAN!!!!!!!!!!!

Touchdown RAMS.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chiefs get to beat up on the loltexans next week.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stad said:


> Chiefs get to beat up on the loltexans next week.


If Keenum Da Prince plays then Chiefs will get blown out 100-0.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Arcade said:


> If Keenum Da Prince plays then Chiefs will get blown out 100-0.


Who?


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Greeny on mike and mike "No one wanted to see the jaguars get buried" :HHH2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Stad said:


> Who?


Texans' 3rd string QB who played at University of Houston. He was really, really good in college but played for forever :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PGSucks said:


> Texans' 3rd string QB who played at University of Houston. He was really, really good in college but played for forever :lol


I think he got injured for an entire year during his college along with getting his Masters, which is why he played so long in college.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Matt Flynn to save Buffalo :mark:

look out pats


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Cleavage said:


> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hearing a rumor that Harvin is back by week 8, MNF against Rams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

PERCY

Yeah Carroll said he'll be back soon. He didn't say what week though.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

It was from Sherman post game yesterday.

Liz Mathews 710 ESPN ‏@Liz_Mathews 17h
#Seahawks CB Richard Sherman indicated during his post-game interview w/@espn radio that WR Percy Harvin could be back for MNF vs Rams.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> Texans' 3rd string QB who played at University of Houston. He was really, really good in college but played for forever :lol


I think starting Yates or Keenum is better then Schaub at this point, he has shown you can not win when he keeps turning the ball over.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Demarcus Ware out 3-4 weeks :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Damn, that a big loss for the Cowboys.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yates isnt any better brah.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Can't hurt to try at this point, they are probably not going to the playoffs either way.


----------



## Voice of Reason (Sep 3, 2013)

Wonder at what point the Bucs management will finally get rid of Greg Schiano?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

they tried yesterday lol. He had a 98 yard TAINT and another INT. He played worse than Schaub. They do need a QB ASAP though, before their window closes altogether.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn.

Colts have a chance with their next two games to really cement themselves as A FUCKING POWERHOUSE. Sunday Night's Luck-Manning showdown can honestly be a huge turning point in NFL history if the Colts can win, seriously. If the Colts can win it (consider the fact that Denver hasn't beaten a team as good as Indy so far), it would do WONDERS for Luck's legacy. 

Still interested to see how Denver plays when not paired with a scrub team or a hit/miss team like Dallas. They've played two 0-6 teams, three 3-3 teams, and a 2-4 team (Combined 11-25 :lol). The Jags * Giants this year are two HISTORICALLY AWFUL TEAMS + all teams that KILL in September/October last right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chip Kelly said:


> Demarcus Ware out 3-4 weeks :mark:


How DARE you.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, with Randall Cobb out for multiple games, Victor Cruz not getting a lot of targets (damn you :eli2), Ray Rice and Trent Richardson being pieces of shit, and Julio Jones out (I have Matt Ryan), I'm just gonna weep for my fantasy season and accept that this season is over. At least my other fantasy team is doing well. :side:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> Damn.
> 
> Colts have a chance with their next two games to really cement themselves as A FUCKING POWERHOUSE. Sunday Night's Luck-Manning showdown can honestly be a huge turning point in NFL history if the Colts can win, seriously. If the Colts can win it (consider the fact that Denver hasn't beaten a team as good as Indy so far), it would do WONDERS for Luck's legacy.
> 
> Still interested to see how Denver plays when not paired with a scrub team or a hit/miss team like Dallas. They've played two 0-6 teams, three 3-3 teams, and a 2-4 team (Combined 11-25 :lol). The Jags * Giants this year are two HISTORICALLY AWFUL TEAMS + all teams that KILL in September/October last right?


Hopefully Indy beats em.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

thats the spirit, Stad. And then hopefully Denver owns NE, Denver/KC split their series, and the Colts rape the Chiefs so we can end up as the first seed. :hayden3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Chip Kelly said:


> Demarcus Ware out 3-4 weeks :mark:


:no: happy someone is hurt, what are you a texans fan?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nicks and Britt are both on the trade market but both are free agents next year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts should go hard for Nicks. Please make it happen GOD MODE Grigson. We do need a new WR1 for when Wayne eventually does retire and getting Nicks would be huge.



Oh yeah, and I wonder how bad RG3 would look if you took out all his garbage time stats. He has played like a bottom 5 QB this season. :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was so bad vs Dallas. I mean he was BLAINE bad. His accuracy is non-existent. He has zero burst when running. I think he's gotten worse as the season has rolled on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah he is legit awful. He does have receiver problems, but for the most part his accuracy isnt there at all and his running game always seems forced when it does happen. They might have a legit problem if this solved by next year as KIRK really doesnt seem all that bad as a QB prospect and RG3 regressing hard isnt helping.

Dem RAMS are getting a top 5 pick though while improving immensely. Theyll be a power house soon enough imo.


Actually all the read option QBs are struggling(and they all have receiver problems, lel). They need to adapt into becoming more of SCRAMBLERS like Newton and Luck than actually needing those designed runs(actually Wilson is probably the best at this so dont know why i included him).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LUCK said:


> Colts should go hard for Nicks. Please make it happen GOD MODE Grigson. We do need a new WR1 for when Wayne eventually does retire and getting Nicks would be huge.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and I wonder how bad RG3 would look if you took out all his garbage time stats. He has played like a bottom 5 QB this season. :ti


He's a Free Agent after this season, though. That could pose some issues.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I meant Grigson should go for him in FA, not trade for him. Dont really want the Colts to continue trading all their picks away since we have drafted well since the new front office took over.



Panthers should also probably make a play for him for the exact same reasons. Smith isnt sticking around forever and Newton needs some toys in that offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You can draft a WR and pay him less and get similar production I'd think. Nicks has injury history. I think he's pretty good, but also think you can probably draft someone relatively as good.

Colts should go for OL FA if they can. Not sure who will be available.


WARE might only miss one or two games. That's good news, but fuck, if he can get help on the D line then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree that you could probably get a good rookie with similar talents but the thing is 1) we dont have first round pick 2) we need to take advantage of our cap as much as possible before having to resign LUCK and shouldnt really wait around developing a WR when we have a pretty good shot as contenders every year while his cap hit is low.


Yeah, our blocking has improved but still could improve a lot more. Some quality run blockers would be nice.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LUCK said:


> I meant Grigson should go for him in FA, not trade for him. Dont really want the Colts to continue trading all their picks away since we have drafted well since the new front office took over.
> 
> 
> 
> Panthers should also probably make a play for him for the exact same reasons. Smith isnt sticking around forever and Newton needs some toys in that offense.


o, true dat

Gettleman (Carolina's new GM) also came from New York, so it wouldn't be shocking if they pursued Nicks. I don't think Hakeem'll be worth the contract that he gets, though. I'd prefer a dude like Watkins/Lee/Evans in the draft.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I will say Nicks has experience and it does usually take awhile for a WR to really get the NFL game. I guess it just depends on what the market will pay for Nicks. I wouldn't want to tie up a lot of money in him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

ESPN brown-nosing Luck HARD.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Probably because he is third in their made up QB stat(QBR or whatever).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, ESPN is just on the dick of anything he/Kaepernick/Wilson/RG3 do. Saying that he'll be the best QB of his generation, though? Slow the fuck down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BEST OF ALL TIME is more like it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Phillip Rivers wife is in a hospital ready to spew out his 7th child. I guess he's used to it after the first 6, doesn't seem fazed at all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally the D makes a stop. Better throw a flag, ref.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank fucking goodness!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

COLOLTS


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Man, how great is Trent Richardson in fantasy? Fuck Trent Richardson.

This takes a bit of luster out of the Broncos vs. Colts matchup, but I'm still excited for it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Time to buy low on T-Rich in fantasy lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

PGSucks said:


> Man, how great is Trent Richardson in fantasy? Fuck Trent Richardson.
> 
> This takes a bit of luster out of the Broncos vs. Colts matchup, but I'm still excited for it.


woat

I should've bid on Jamaal or LeSean. I wanted Trent on one team though. The best laid plans of mice and men.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MrMister said:


> woat
> 
> I should've bid on Jamaal or LeSean. I wanted Trent on one team though. The best laid plans of mice and men.


I should of made that trade with you at the start of the year for Charles lol.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

One week they lose to the Raiders... then they beat the Colts. After all these years, still the same ol' Chargers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What was the trade?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

A lot of bad drops, passive coaching(as we should have not kicked one of those field goals and GONE FOR IT), bad penalties, and our offense never got in sync due to being off the field for the majority of the game.


Good redzone defense though. Im not really a fan of the bend but dont break style, but it does come in handy and we did a great job of it tonight. Rather poor performance from our offense all around though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Giants-Vikings next week on MNF. :jay


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Game should be epic.

EPIC FAILOL. Actually Giants will probably dominate.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MrMister said:


> What was the trade?


Member you wanted TRENT from me at the start of the year in our keeper league?? you were offering Charles.

edit: Actually maybe it wasn't you, but i know someone was PM'ing about TRENT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't have Charles in that league. Must've been someone else.

I do have him on two teams though and he's :mark: (stay safe pls)


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Week 7 :mark:
Nfc East Super First Place Bowl :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MAY THE SLIGHTLY MORE MEDIOCRE TEAM WIN IE THE ONE THAT DOESN'T FUCK AS MUCH AS THE OTHER:mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Any reason why Trent isn't involve more in the passing game?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Any reason why Trent isn't involve more in the passing game?


He isn't as dynamic as a pass catcher as was advertised. He can make some some good plays, but isn't the world beater that he was cracked up to be. Still looks like the Colts upgraded like 5% by brining him in. Is a first rounder worth 5%? I don't think so.

His numbers are as pedestrian as it gets. This may be the one of the few times the Browns were able to fleece somebody.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> MAY THE SLIGHTLY MORE MEDIOCRE TEAM WIN *IE THE ONE THAT DOESN'T FUCK AS MUCH AS THE OTHER*:mark:


So then the Cowboys will win for sure since the Eagles are all super studs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ready for the WOAT Bowl between the Giants and Vikings.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm secretly hoping that :eli2 throws 30 interceptions this year just because. :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> I'm secretly hoping that :eli2 throws 30 interceptions this year just because. :mark:


I think he came close a couple years ago. 

I'm pretty sure he can throw 50 int's and still be the starter. 2 superbowl mvp's buys you a lot of slack.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> I'm secretly hoping that :eli2 throws 30 interceptions this year just because. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

TEHCOCK said:


> ready for the WOAT Bowl between the Giants and Vikings.


Hey, we beat Pittsburg :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

And then got ass raped by Carolina after a bye week where you had two weeks to prepare for them. :kane


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

HighFiveGhost said:


>


Between this and Brady we got some epic sideline gifs from this weekend


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG :mark:

THEY'RE BACK

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Can someone plz change the title back to being about Brady. No one cares about bottom-dwellers like the Steelers.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

TEHCOCK said:


> I think he came close a couple years ago.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he can throw 50 int's and still be the starter. 2 superbowl mvp's buys you a lot of slack.


Sadly it does. 

If there's one thing Eli is good at, its completely screwing up and somehow ending up not losing his job.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Can someone plz change the title back to being about Brady. No one cares about bottom-dwellers like the Steelers.


Seriously, WOAT Thread Title. Steelers are in cap hell preparing for a full rebuild, it's a recipe for disaster even beyond this season. A lot of people have been critical of how the Steeler's chose to use their cap space over the past couple years and of course Steelers fans just shrugged it off and deny, deny, deny that there was even a problem. Now it's time for them to lay in the bed they made for themselves and I'm going to enjoy every minute of it. Tomlin = Most overrated coach in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah they're running the table and winning their 7th.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

pryme tyme said:


> Seriously, WOAT Thread Title. Steelers are in cap hell preparing for a full rebuild, it's a recipe for disaster even beyond this season. A lot of people have been critical of how the Steeler's chose to use their cap space over the past couple years and of course Steelers fans just shrugged it off and deny, deny, deny that there was even a problem. Now it's time for them to lay in the bed they made for themselves and I'm going to enjoy every minute of it. Tomlin = Most overrated coach in the NFL.


lol discussing cap space of all things. GEEK. Someone smarter than you gets to figure that shit out. 

SEVENBURG HERE WE GO BABY YA YA WE'RE BACK BITCHES.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

"burg". LOL

also steelers totally running the table. its inevitable, god wants it


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

can we have the title about the Peyton returns to Indy matchup. You know, one of the biggest matchups of the season? 

Pretty sure literally only two people actually care about the steelers in this thread.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

JM said:


> lol discussing cap space of all things. GEEK. Someone smarter than you gets to figure that shit out.
> 
> SEVENBURG HERE WE GO BABY YA YA WE'RE BACK BITCHES.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The thread title should obviously be about the Nfc East Super First Place Bowl :side:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


>


hes not the one who wrote an essay about a one win team


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

padraic said:


> hes not the one who wrote an essay about a one win team


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Thread should obviously be about me predicting the end of the cowboys vs denver game, schaub's pick sixes and the result of the Colts game last night.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

pryme tyme said:


>


Lulz, I'm not the one choosing to make CAP SITUATION of all things the point of attack lulz. I guess these are the things that are left to talk about when SEVENBURG is in FULL FORCE. I'm sure you'll have lots to say about their cap situation next Monday too. While I'll still be talking about SEVENBURG.

The only guy more excited than me is this guy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Never seen a person so excited about a 1-4 team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap2000000264200/article/john-fox-critical-of-jim-irsays-talk-on-peyton-manning

:hmm:

As if Manning needs anymore motivation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wat.


Did you read his comments? He was basically saying they changed the model of their team and how they built it because they depended too heavily on Peyton last time which is why we only ended up with one ring.



> "We've changed our model a little bit, because we wanted more than one of these," Irsay said while showing his Super Bowl XLI championship ring.
> 
> "(Tom) Brady never had consistent numbers, but he has three of these," Irsay continued. "Pittsburgh had two, the Giants had two, Baltimore had two and we had one. That leaves you frustrated.
> 
> ...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DARTH COCK said:


> Never seen a person so excited about a 1-4 team.


What can I say? I'M EXCITED.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey JM your team has as many looses as my team has wins.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't even know who you are or who your team is.

All that matters is my team is SEVENBURG and yours isn't.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:hayden.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's okay guys, Green Bay beat the Ravens it's fine!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LUCK said:


> wat.
> 
> 
> Did you read his comments? He was basically saying they changed the model of their team and how they built it because they depended too heavily on Peyton last time which is why we only ended up with one ring.


I did, I was talking more about Fox's response to Irsay. He'll probably use this to motivate Peyton, although he probably doesn't need to be more motivated with the roll he's on and that he's facing his former team for the first time. Irsay was right with alot of things he said, just the timing of it might be bad.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Thread title should be about the UNDEFEATED CHIEFS and having the loudest stadium on earth.

https://soundcloud.com/danisrael/world-record-announced-comp


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chiefs have been up there twice. They'll be up there again. I'm a sucker for the former Dallas Texans.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

nl wild card crowd > chiefs crowd


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

padraic said:


> nl wild card crowd > chiefs crowd


nl wild card crowd???


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think he was talking about that crazy Pittsburgh Pirates crowd against the Reds. Bit silly to compare football and baseball crowds though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sure Johnny cueto disagrees.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Keenum Da Prince rises......IN 6 DAYS.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

After Ravens win and Sizzle/Doom eat their OL for lunch



JM said:


> I was just kidding guys. Wow are you seriously giving me shit about Sevenburg? I guess sarcasm doesn't carry very well over the internet. It's quite clear this team is an abomination and will take several years of rebuilding, I have no idea how any one could take me seriously if you've watched this team play a game this year.



The Microcosm of a chance Steelers win



JM said:


> SEVENBURG!!! You all thought I was kidding huhhhh???? Don't ever doubt my football IQ again, I'm nostrafuckingdamus. Anyone want winning lottery numbers for tomorrow while I'm at it?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Keenum Da Prince rises......IN 6 DAYS.


He'll be lucky to even make it outta the first half alive, lol.

Has he even been named the starter?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Stad said:


> He'll be lucky to even make it outta the first half alive, lol.
> 
> Has he even been named the starter?


The Chiefs will be lucky to even make it past the first second of the game. That's how good Da Prince is.










THE DUDE WEARS HIS CROWN UNDER HIS HELMET.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you the lone University of Houston fan in the world?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> Are you the lone University of Houston fan in the world?


University of what?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

...Keenum did play at UH, did he not? I'd assume that's why you're :mark: for him, because by all accounts, he's terrible.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> ...Keenum did play at UH, did he not? I'd assume that's why you're :mark: for him, because by all accounts, he's terrible.


How is Keenum terrible? I posted hard evidence on why Keenum is GOAT. He wears a special crown under his helmet that makes him the best QB in NFL history, and when he plays without the crown, he still plays at an elite level that no one in the NFL has reached.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Goodell wants more games on Thursdays apparently. Terrible idea unless these teams are coming off byes.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Although I'm always a fan of watching football on days other than Sunday (Thanksgiving games are GOAT), I really don't want more Thursday games. They usually end up being really sloppy.

Since I'm on the west coast, I would like some more late Sunday games like San Diego vs. Oakland. :ziggler3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I always end up forgetting they are on unless it's the 49ers.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I've missed all but two of them this year because my earliest class is on Tuesdays and Thursdays, and I usually take a really long nap after they're over  

If I'm awake for tomorrow's game, I hope that the Cards play Seattle tough.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Goodell wants more games on Thursdays apparently. Terrible idea unless these teams are coming off byes.










gonna









One a week is fine, anymore would be overkill.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

pryme tyme said:


> After Ravens win and Sizzle/Doom eat their OL for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How about we just agree to change the thread title after the next Steelers loss. ie. sometime next season


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Goodell wants more games on Thursdays apparently. Terrible idea unless these teams are coming off byes.


Completely agree. Thursday games are so sloppy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

We definitely need more 1130 EST start games on Sundays, Raiders, Chargers, Niners, Seahawks, you can get a home game out of that group every week, easy.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

It seems Geno Smith has been alternating good and bad games, so he's due for a big performance against the Pats this weekend...I hope


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

this is such a damn joke, suh gets fined "potential helmet to the body" but the guy who ko'd amendola doesn't get anything for actual helmet to the body.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

oh yea, the giants signed peyton hillis.

here comes the 10 game win streak now. nfc east just been put on notice.


for real,:StephenA2 was my reaction to that signing. 

i know they decimated at rb, but is hillis really the best they can find?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Easily the best thing the giants have done all year


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

GM was probably seartching for the new madden on Amazon and saw madden twelve and thought :vince


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Probably just getting another body at RB since Wilson and Andre Brown are both injured. I think when David Wilson get's back they'll let him play out the season and see what they have in him. The guy was a 1st round pick and they won't be competing for a playoff spot. His sample size has been pretty limited and I don't see what good starting Andre Brown will do with so many question marks surrounding Wilson's ability to produce. I think it's too soon to give up on David Wilson if your the Giants, the kid has all the qualities you look for in a starting RB, he just has to put it all together on the field.. the Giants OL struggled immensely to start the year and that did a young and inexperienced David Wilson no favors getting his confidence up.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Probably just getting another body at RB since Wilson and Andre Brown are both injured. I think when David Wilson get's back they'll let him play out the season and see what they have in him. The guy was a 1st round pick and they won't be competing for a playoff spot. His sample size has been pretty limited and I don't see what good starting Andre Brown will do with so many question marks surrounding Wilson's ability to produce. I think it's too soon to give up on David Wilson if your the Giants, the kid has all the qualities you look for in a starting RB, he just has to put it all together on the field.. the Giants OL struggled immensely to start the year and that did a young and inexperienced David Wilson no favors getting his confidence up.


nobody really knows what wilson is yet. hes shown he can break a long td at any moment and can make quick, nasty cuts, but then you see him tip toeing behind the o line, not run between the tackles and just try to out run everybody to the outside(doesnt work like that david), and of course the inability to show he can pick up a blitz.

once hes back they have to play him a lot and see what he can do, but imo he doesnt seem to be an every down nfl back. especially now since he just suffered his 2nd neck injury, gotta wonder how long he can last in the league.

and they have to see what he can do behind a half decent o line. he was running behind the giants b team o line all year.

i say for 2014, the giants back field will have wilson as the #1 back with either jacobs, brown, hillis, cox, whoever else to spell and play 3rd downs.

giants have a lot of work to do next year to bounce back, but i read somewhere that they could potentially have 25-30 million in cap space next year to spend if they make some smart cuts that also wont hurt cap situation.

that to me seems like enough to resign nicks, sign a good center or guard, and get some help on defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So the Case Keenum era will begin on Sunday...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Notorious said:


> So the Case Keenum era will begin on Sunday...


Keeping up with your team's position transitions? Noto's coming out of the Texan Closet. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Keeping up with your team's position transitions? Noto's coming out of the Texan Closet. :mark: :mark:


Negged.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Former Houston Cougar great CASE. He's not even better than current Longhorn great CASE.

Speaking of secret fans, where is secret fan IMPULSE? This is Steelers/Ravens week.


As for David Wilson, the guy has obvious physical talent, but it takes more than just that. Plenty of RBs are exceptional athletes, but the position demands toughness and durability (vision is another huge aspect of playing the position). Having neck problems this early is bad news.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So we still have a steelers title... :kobe


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's official. KeenumDaPrince will rise on Sunday.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao

Poor Brady. No appreciation for WINNING THE GAME BY HIMSELF.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#DaPrince


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Negged.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know if Keenum will be any good in the pros but I did enjoy watching him play those 2 decades of football at Houston.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

He's got nothing on this Houston great :yes


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

The real HOUSTON legend.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:ti


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Pissed Lynch got ruled down at the one on that one play and then Wilson threw for the touchdown instead. I got Lynch on both of my fantasy teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM said:


> SEVENBURG
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bump


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

JM said:


> SEVENBURG
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





MrMister said:


> Bump


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wilson needs to knock off those fumbles. One of my fantasy teams is counting on him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gronk cleared to play on Sunday :hb


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:jose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

We might have a GRONK vs. SUDSY battle Sunday? lel


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

he'll probably break his arm again


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

pryme tyme said:


>


Allow me to provide you with a metaphor in the form of a GIF. 

:EDWIN2

In this GIF the role of SEVENBURG is played by the Beloved Edwin Encarnacion. As you can see Edwin plowes right through the umpire which in this metaphor represents the Steelers plowing through the Baltimore Ravens on the SEVENBURG no stops till Superbowl train.

Do you follow? Any questions?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Crazy that Harvin almost came back before Gronk.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> Allow me to provide you with a metaphor in the form of a GIF.
> 
> :EDWIN2
> 
> ...


:EDWIN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Crazy that Harvin almost came back before Gronk.


I need PERCY back asap since I lost COBB. 


@STACKS: Oh shit OPTISMITH PRIME got hurt?



Stad said:


> :EDWIN


bump


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

JM said:


> Allow me to provide you with a metaphor in the form of a GIF.
> 
> :EDWIN2
> 
> ...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

It's hard to fathom how bad the NFC East has been this year. The Eagles have 3 wins over opponents with a combined 1 win, and they still have a good chance of being 1st in the division. :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9...n-manning-versus-andrew-luck-debate-laughable

DIAF


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

also on that page










Aaron Rodgers and Matt Flynn have been forced to do more after losing talent at WR

go home espn you're drunk.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Is that not true? You don't think that Rodgers and Ryan have to step up even more without White/Roddy and Cobb/Jones? 



LUCK said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9...n-manning-versus-andrew-luck-debate-laughable
> 
> DIAF


Can't argue facts, brah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

lel, nvm. Flynn, I see.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I had to stop reading :skip after he was about to seriously compare a 2nd year QB to possibly the greatest to ever play the game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Skip's on the Seahawks bandwagon, they gonna lose now.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

How many bandwagons is he on? Cowboys, Pats, Redskins, Niners, etc.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> How many bandwagons is he on? Cowboys, Pats, Redskins, *Niners*, etc.


:jay

He was on the Cardinals too, Palmer throwing those int's like he's eli.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> How many bandwagons is he on? Cowboys, Pats, Redskins, Niners, etc.


I've heard him say "My *insert team*" for so many different teams I lost count.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG

TOMORROW :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

so if the Steelers lose are you gonna disappear


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Do you believe in magic?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What the hell is a sevenburg?


Anyways, KeenumDaPrince rises.......TOMORROW. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So tomorrow is a pretty big game for Peyton....


and we all know what Peyton loves to do in big games.












eyton


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

52-24 Broncos win.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

JM said:


> Do you believe in magic?


if he remains intelligent in his studies yes but I have my doubts

so flacco has won his last 3 regular season games at pittsburgh. those teams were better than this one. kinda feel good about our chances tomorrow.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a feeling that Peyton will go off tomorrow. Cummin' TDs all over our D's faces.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I think Peyton will go off for around 4 TD's and out score Indy, not impressed with either defense so this one could be 70+ points in total. It's still the regular season so his choke-o-meter isn't going off yet. Broncos win, narrative maintained for another week.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> I think Peyton will go off for around 4 TD's and out score Indy, not impressed with either defense so this one could be 70+ points in total. It's still the regular season so his choke-o-meter isn't going off yet. Broncos win, narrative maintained for another week.


We're fourth in points allowed. :kobe


Our rush defense is shit and gets burned far too often, but there is little wrong with our pass defense and we appear to have a really good secondary. They can play well in man which allows us to blitz too which has allowed Mathis to RAPE this year. They allow can bother receivers at the line at the start of the play which is a good way to fuck up Peyton because he can't get the ball quickly off to his receivers if his receivers get bothered at the line.

Although that might be a little hard to do to the Thomas's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Indy really should just cover Welker and Decker only pls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Btw we got two third down offsides last week that allowed the Chargers to get first down. I'll kill a ...... if they do it with Peyton this week as I know he's coming in the hard count. 


Davis going to shut down DT, Mrmr. pls go.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LUCK said:


> They allow can bother receivers at the line at the start of the play


We've come a long way from watching the corners playing 15 yards off the line.... Sigh.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Any chance Trent isn't a piece of shit tomorrow? Probably not. Fuck Trent Richardson.

And Ray Rice. :HHH


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I wanna say Denver is pretty good vs the run, so yeah, another 5-7 point game incoming.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow i got some shit games this week. 49ers/titans Texans/cheifs and SD/Jags


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, I got CHI/WAS and CIN/DET as the early afternoon games and then I get HOU/KC. Was hoping for PIT/BAL in the late afternoon game, as their games are usually always entertaining.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I feel like this is a fairly shitty slate of games this week, aside from Broncos/Colts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I think this is my bye week for caring. I have a bad feeling about Dallas/Philly. Moreso than most weeks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a weird feeling that Peyton is going to thrown like 8 td's against the Colts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

omg SEVENBURG TODAY :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Well fuck.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I actually got NE/NYJ today, which is surprising because Northern Nevada almost always gets Chargers games. Ah well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

How did I know the Lions were gonna be down 11 once they got that FG blocked? How did I know?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure if Patriots' offense is stagnating or if Jets' defense is stopping the Pats from matriculating... :ziggler3

And Geno's stats may not look great, but other than the pick-six, he's been great


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

PGSucks said:


> Not sure if Patriots' offense is stagnating or if Jets' defense is stopping the Pats from matriculating... :ziggler3
> 
> And Geno's stats may not look great, but other than the pick-six, he's been great


Both.

Jets with 17 unanswered points...well that happens without Wilfork, Mayo and Tahib.

Geno was beasting on his TD run.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do you have to do this to me, Tony? Just why?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Calvin <3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel sorry for AJ Green. Dude beats the defense deep over and over, and shitty Dalton under throws the ball each time.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

AJ Green would put up crazy numbers if he had a QB who threw a half-decent deep ball.

Is it :brady2 time yet? Or does he have to throw a pick first? :troll :brady


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lol at discussing anything other than SEVENBURG today.

soon :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:romo G.O.A.T


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cumberland has to catch it. Has to.

Brady to Gronkowski for the win. There's no way that isn't happening.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL MATT BARKLEY :lmao :lmao

Remember when he was supposed to be the #1 pick?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I have to stop bothering to care for any of these teams I root for. They'll find a way to blow it in the end.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL EAGLES


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Folk better not miss this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

stop talking about things other than SEVENBURG

OMG HERE WE GO :mark: :mark:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Should a call like that really decide a game?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

OH IT FEEELS GOOD

FEEEL THE NFL DICK NEW ENGLAND! FEEEEEEEEEEEEL IT!*

CHECK OUT THOSE RATINGS...	10-09-2013 04:05 AM	This_Guy lol can't wait till brady face fucks the jets again 

WHERE DIS KID AT?!?!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Nice first series of D. Get's get some momentum now.



JM said:


> stop talking about things other than SEVENBURG


Bump.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Another underwhelming game by Tom Brady. But that's on his receivers again, right?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Can Ray Rice not be a shittyboy today? My mind's telling me no, but MY BODY'S TELLING ME NO.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG Wildcat :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

HEATH :mark:

OMG SEVENBURG


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That Bears game was something else. Injuries are going to kill this team again aren't they?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope Jets fan are happy with that tainted win.. That's the most pathetic thing ive ever seen in my life.


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank god for Matt Barkley tossin' those 3 (4 whatever) interceptions in the fourth quarter.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Takers Revenge said:


> I hope Jets fan are happy with that tainted win.. That's the most pathetic thing ive ever seen in my life.


I swear to god Jets fans were even booing that call initially. They didn't even know how to react. THEY were shocked. 

Apprently this "New rule" is the first time it has been called. Because, you know, pushing people in football is a no-no. DOES THIS RULE APPLY TO PUSHING YOUR RB FORWARD IN A PILE? Nope.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> I hope Jets fan are happy with that tainted win.. That's the most pathetic thing ive ever seen in my life.












U MAD










The New York Jets have a fucking QUARTERBACK

:mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Let the Jets have this one, what else are they going to celebrate after another year of not reaching the playoffs?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> The New York Jets have a fucking QUARTERBACK
> 
> :mark:


If Sanchez miraculously returned healthy tomorrow, I feel like he'd be named starter. Even after all Geno has done.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Jamaal Charles is amazing. Why couldn't he have been available for my first round pick instead of Ray Rice? FUCK Ray Rice.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MY BOY JAMAAL IS IN THE ENDZONE.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WHO FUCKING CARES ABOUT THE JETS/PATS GAME OR CHARLES.

SEVENBURG.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Patriots 5th Quarter just said this rule was not being applied and the NFL showed training videos all week to refs to call the "push" rule. 

Hair trigger flag. In OT? C'mon. PLus how is that a 15 yard penalty? 15 YARDS?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Let the Jets have this one, what else are they going to celebrate after another year of not reaching the playoffs?


I had one hope for this season and it was something I actually expected. Finish above the Miami fucking Dolphins. Got laughed on here for suggesting we'd do it. Still not done, but we're ON COURSE.



SP103 said:


> I swear to god Jets fans were even booing that call initially. They didn't even know how to react. THEY were shocked.
> 
> Apprently this "New rule" is the first time it has been called. Because, you know, pushing people in football is a no-no. DOES THIS RULE APPLY TO PUSHING YOUR RB FORWARD IN A PILE? Nope.


Jets fan traditionally boo **** because they're traditionally against the Jets, especially when the game's on the line.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> WHO FUCKING CARES ABOUT THE JETS/PATS GAME OR CHARLES.
> 
> SEVENBURG.


:EDWIN


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I have no idea what a Sevenburg is.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

steelers came to play today


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

As for my team the Eagles if you told me the Eagles defense would only give up 17 points, I would of slapped you.For the first time this season the team looked lifeless and couldn't score points. Commend Cowboys defense in keeping McCoy and Jackson going, but Foles was rushing throws that he usually makes easily.Now I saw drops everywhere, it's one thing to drop passes with coverage on you, but if you are 5-10 yards up the field and can't catch the ball, bench worthy to me cough Celek lol.Well now we've got a huge problem, Foles with a head injury, Vick still nursing his injury, and Barkley is the only healthy guy out there.We play the Giants at home, but you know they will want to get after it, especially if they win at Monday against the Vikings.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> I have no idea what a Sevenburg is.


incorrect spelling of SEVENBURGH


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT CASE KEENUM.

Packers with the WOAT throwback jerseys. They hurt.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> I have no idea what a Sevenburg is.












Is that your home? 

plz leave


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I know one person pissed right now, my Dad he needed the Patriots to win on his card for betting, he could of won 500 bucks, and whelp that didn't turn out right now.That's what he gets for betting against the Eagles, karma lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MOYE :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

padraic said:


> incorrect spelling of SEVENBURGH


I just copied the thread title. :lmao



JM said:


> Is that your home?


Not enough rain, but not far off.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KeenumDaPrince throws a TD. The Era of Keenum has started.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

So does this mean that Matt Schaub and TJ Yates are very bad at football? Yeah, probably.

:lol at Brandon Weeden btw. I remember when someone tried telling me he was solid in week 2. :kobe


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

^Well I guess getting rid of Schaub in Fantasy Football was a smart deal then lol.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Arian Foster's hamstrings are like Kevin Nash's quads. :side:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JM said:


> Is that your home?
> 
> plz leave


Looks like a nice place to live.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bengals keep on winning with a terrible QB. Amazing.

And lol at Barkley. Give a USC QB enough time and he'll prove he's a USC QB... all it took this time was one quarter. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG WOODLEY :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well he's a rookie, what you think he would be Hercules out there just like that lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Keenum is playing better than Schaub has ever played this season. START DA PRINCE!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Still laughing at how the Patriots game ended. Haha


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ho ho inc said:


> Well he's a rookie, what you think he would be Hercules out there just like that lol.


*He's exactly what I thought he'd be.... he's a USC QB after all. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

whoops


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

DarkStark said:


> *He's exactly what I thought he'd be.... he's a USC QB after all. *


I don't hang my players for 1 quarter, but if Vick is healthy he won't see the field.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Foles is healthy he shouldn't see the field either.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

No one checks on him neither, it's like who the fuck about that guy lol.Wait that old man does check on him, for a moment but everyone else is like, I'm busy.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ALEX SMITH TOUCHDOWN.

97 YARD DRIVE.

LET'S GO.

:mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ho ho inc said:


> No one checks on him neither, it's like who the fuck about that guy lol.Wait that old man does check on him, for a moment but everyone else is like, I'm busy.


the best art is the guy who goes up to Blackmon right after.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

DARTH COCK said:


> the best art is the guy who goes up to Blackmon right after.


Yeah who is that jackass I wonder, just standing around doing nothing.Does he even work there lol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

well tbh, i'm sure he's just happy cause he thought the Jags scored a td. Poor Jaguars.

49ers doing work on the ground.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Are both Houston RB's made of glass?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is Ray Rice so bad? Did he sell his running ability for a beautiful singing voice or something? fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NINERS!!! :mark:


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

bell is such a hard runner


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bell runs hard like a young, and smaller Bettis.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

that was awkward


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy shit that play. KEENUM.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

SUISHY FOR MVP :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

it's like the Steelers knew my birthday was in two days. this is the greatest day ever. i can go to sleep in peace the streets of baltimore will be quit unless you count tears. 

loltexans.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ALEX SMITH.

JAMAAL CHARLES.

TAMBA HALI.

DERECK JOHNSON.

7-0.

UNDEFEATED.

:mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

IMPULSE said:


> it's like the Steelers knew my birthday was in two days. this is the greatest day ever. i can go to sleep in peace the streets of baltimore will be quit unless you count tears.
> 
> loltexans.


How is it loltexans? Everyone pretty much expected them to get blown out. 

Keenum has to start after the bye after how he played today. He got sacked a couple of times, but it was first time ever starting in a NFL game against one of the best defenses in the league. If Schaub played today, then this would've been a blowout.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck you Redskins! :batista3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Eagles are one game out of FIRST PLACE :mark: . This team is going places.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Arcade said:


> How is it loltexans? Everyone pretty much expected them to get blown out.
> 
> Keenum has to start after the bye after how he played today. He got sacked a couple of times, but it was first time ever starting in a NFL game against one of the best defenses in the league. If Schaub played today, then this would've been a blowout.


I picked them to cover the spread.

#sav

#prettymuchmyonlywinthisweekotherthanafewmore


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Arcade said:


> How is it loltexans? Everyone pretty much expected them to get blown out.
> 
> Keenum has to start after the bye after how he played today. He got sacked a couple of times, but it was first time ever starting in a NFL game against one of the best defenses in the league. If Schaub played today, then this would've been a blowout.


I watched one play. The fumbled and I found it funny so I laughed at them. 

I need to find a way to post without offending fans from other teams. I just came in here to express some feelings about the win. I didn't pay attention to anything else so I wouldn't know anything about the Texans situation as I only follow one team in the NFL. The rest of the league bores me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LUCKS


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LUCKS better win, i'm trusting your team will do the job tonight magic.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Also someone needs to make a gif of Tom Brady's face when that penalty against the Pats was called that led to them losing the game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Are the Ravens and Steelers both going going to miss out on the playoffs? Been awhile since that's happened. I guess it's still early, and plenty of time for them to get into the playoffs. 

Chiefs are the 31st team to start 7-0 in the SB era.

All 31 have made the playofs.
15 have made the Super Bowl.
9 have won the Super Bowl.

49ers vs Chiefs in February. :jordan2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Are the Ravens and Steelers both going going to miss out on the playoffs?


Mikey don't be silly


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stad said:


> ALEX SMITH.
> 
> JAMAAL CHARLES. *FORMER LONGHORN GREAT*
> 
> ...


That front seven looked great.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texans gotta beat the Colts in two weeks or their season is over. If Schaub starts against the Colts in two weeks then the Texans season is over


So WWF, I guess Keenum is still terrible, huh?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I might have to Bandwagon the Chiefs if Chicago misses the playoffs. NFC North is a tough division and 3/4 teams (LOL Vikings) are all tied up as of now.

Also again. Fuck you Redskins, fuck you RGIII.. Bitch.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Holy shit.

Last time neither the Ravens or Steelers made the playoffs? 

1999-2000 season. That was when it was the AFC Central. Impressive, very impressive. bama


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Arcade said:


> So WWF, I guess Keenum is still terrible, huh?


...You act as if he had a good game. 270 yards with a TD and a TO is pretty damn average.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> I might have to Bandwagon the Chiefs if Chicago misses the playoffs. NFC North is a tough division and 3/4 teams (LOL Vikings) are all tied up as of now.
> 
> Also again. Fuck you Redskins, fuck you RGIII.. Bitch.


Bears aren't going to make it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> ...You act as if he had a good game. 270 yards with a TD and a TO is pretty damn average.


I would say those stats aren't bad considering that it was his first time ever starting in the NFL, and that he played against a very good defense. Far from terrible.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Keenum was fine. Chiefs get after you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's also just one game. I'll give you this much: That performance CEMENTS him as the league's best third string QB!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Big game tonight for my broncos, we get VON back so we should be able to actually apply some pressure to LUCK.

Our defense without him can't win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd take the best 3rd string QB Case Keenum over Matt Schaub any day. If Kubiak has any sense, then Keenum will not be a third stringer anymore after today.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Keenum had a decent first game, I'd take him over Schaub too at this point.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Bears aren't going to make it.



Neither will the Cowboys then. :romo


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Bengals running away with AFC North.

Ravens lacking leadership and heart.

Steelers old and running on fumes.

LOL Browns. Too cursed to worry about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> Neither will the Cowboys then. :romo


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You son of a bitch.

I'll allow it because your team beat their hated rivals today.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

You can root for the Bengals McQueen. We are good people.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I was routing for them today. Fucking Detroit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McQueen said:


> You son of a bitch.
> 
> I'll allow it because your team beat their hated rivals today.


Hey I want Chicago to win, but they lost Cutler and lost Melton earlier. Can't overcome that I don't think. I think Briggs got hurt too.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Let's go Denver. I hope they wreck the Colts. Fuck Irsay


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Let's go Denver. I hope they wreck the Colts. Fuck Irsay


Why? Because he told the truth about those Peyton led teams. 

Let's call a spade a spade. You can't claim someone is the GOAT if they only have one ring. Peyton's teams underperformed. If Favre is a failure for only winning one, then Peyton is a failure for only winning one too. Especially, if people are going to herald him as this unprecedented genius of football.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why? Because he told the truth about those Peyton led teams.
> 
> Let's call a spade a spade. You can't claim someone is the GOAT if they only have one ring. Peyton's teams underperformed. If Favre is a failure for only winning one, then Peyton is a failure for only winning one too. Especially, if people are going to herald him as this unprecedented genius of football.


That isn't what he was saying. fpalm


He was saying the way the team were constructed, with most of the cap going to offense rather than spreading it evenly among the offense, defense, and special teams didn't allow them to win as many titles as they could have so they changed their model to more of that system. :kobe


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Good to see both Chicago and Detroit lost giving the mighty Packers first place in the division despite the slow start to the season :mark:

We needed it too as we're getting into the meat of our season now after the bye and start playing difficult teams moving forward (no offense Browns fans).

I hope Indy beat Denver. Looks like a good game based on the play by play I'm following.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

LUCK said:


> That isn't what he was saying. fpalm
> 
> 
> *He was saying the way the team were constructed, with most of the cap going to offense rather than spreading it evenly among the offense, defense, and special teams didn't allow them to win as many titles as they could have *so they changed their model to more of that system. :kobe


Which was true but my point about Peyton still stands.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Let's remember this is a team game with an oblong ball that bounces funny. Are we really calling Peyton Manning a failure?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


>


:lmao Somehow this makes me think the KC lockerroom were playing a joke on Reid that they have Buffalo wings and he is like ah man ya got me :lmao


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stad said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Let's remember this is a team game with an oblong ball that bounces funny. Are we really calling Peyton Manning a failure?


Is he really the GOAT that everyone including the media claims? 11 post season runs with 1 Super Bowl ring. I'm not saying he's a bad quarterback and he's a sure fire hall of fame candidate but I see what he's saying.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Peyton is a pretty incredible QB. He had some bad games in big games, but so did everyone. The QB is the most important single position, but there are still defense and special teams to consider (and the other 10 guys on offense as well as coaching).

Terry Bradshaw has 4 rings. He's not a better QB than Peyton. Bradshaw would agree.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Eli has one more ring than Big Bro too and no way Eli is the better QB. 

Peyton's ability to read the play along with his natural athletic talent are pretty special. Really think hes a guy who can singlehandedly turn a mediocre team into a powerhouse on his skill alone. I personally think hes currently the best player in the game and has been for some time. although Brady is pretty special too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Let's not forget Dan Marino :side:*


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't see this one coming at all.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Tough loss for Patriots, but great to see Rob Gronkowski back


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

COLTS.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Sheesh, so many silly mistakes on the Bronco's part. Pains me to see Manning lose during his homecoming. Vickerson #99 needs to calm his ass down, and this is a wake up call that the defense needs to be spruced up. Peyton could've easily gotten a comeback had it not been for everything else. *


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ronnie Hillman and Kevin Vickerson are idiots.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rams are reportedly interested in signing Tim Tebow. Serious?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

probably could have managed a if he didn't throw that INT too. Although it really wasn't his fault as JT can't block at all. :lmao


DHB needs to stop dropping wide open TDs too.



also, LUCKS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Now the Skins have to play an angry Peyton next week. Thanks a lot LUCK.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I've never understood why teams who are down a touchdown and a field goal late in the game don't go for the field goal first. Instead, they go for the TD first and waste all the clock doing it. You know you need both. Why not kick the FG as soon as you get into FG range? 

The Broncos were in FG range with :58 left on the clock. Had they kicked the FG then and gotten the onside kick, they would have had roughly 50 seconds left to get it into the endzone. As it was, they burned the clock from :58 down to :12 and had to kick the FG anyways. Had they gotten the onside kick at that point, they would have had to throw a hail mary anyways. Had they kicked the FG on 1st down and gotten the onside kick, they would have had at least some kind of time on the clock to make a few plays.

Teams always do that shit and it has always befuddled me. You heard Michaels and Collinsworth talking about it too. I occasionally hear announcers mention the strategy but rarely if ever do I see a team actually use it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this Luck guy is kind of ok at this football thing.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Only one QB left who is still undefeated this season and his name is Alex Smith. All he does is win games. Don't hate the player, hate the game!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Chiefs don't play the Broncos until November though. unk3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So the Colts have 3 wins over the Niners,Seahawks and Broncos. and outside of those losses those 3 teams are like 17 and 1. that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Reggie Wayne is out for the season though. Not sure how comfortable the team is if your wideouts are Hilton and DHB.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Confirmed? last i heard they didn't know but said it looked bad.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Bradford out for the season. It's not like the Rams had high hopes or anything but any hope is over with Kellen Clemens at QB. I don't know what Bradford's contract looks like but we might have seen the last of him starting in St. Louis.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I still haven't seen Reggie's injury news confirmed. I'm probably going to punch the window if it's an ACL tear.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Start punching...

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 1m
Confirmed and crushing: tests showed Colts WR Reggie Wayne has a torn ACL. His season and streak of 189 straight games is over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just saw. I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Reggie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Where's the guy who was convinced the Broncos were going 16-0?

:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Seems like a lot of players deciced not to STAY SAFE This year or is it just me.

WTF at the title btw. SEVENBURG continued, why did the title change? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

JM said:


> WTF at the title btw. SEVENBURG continued, why did the title change?


Common sense prevailed. :dance


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Doug Martin is out for the season. Finley was in ICU this morning. I don't know how he is doing now, but I hope he's okay. Stay safe players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Dougie Doug 



Irish Jet said:


> Where's the guy who was convinced the Broncos were going 16-0?
> 
> :lmao


Talking about this guy?



LUCK said:


> Irish jet you can't be serious. They're averaging close to 45 points per game. No one is beating that offense, especially not 4 different teams. :kobe


He's a Colts fan so he's more than likely not too upset he was laughably wrong.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

any news on


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Cushing has torn LCL and broken fibula as well.

PLAYERS IN THE NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE STAY FUCKING SAFE FOR FUCKS SAKE JESUS CHRIST HIPPOPOTAMUS



Pratchett said:


> Common sense prevailed. :dance


Excuse me? explain yourself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I believe Cutler has a slight bruise and fractured spirit. Therefore out for the season.

2 years late? Shitttt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

JM said:


> Excuse me? explain yourself.


You are clearly in denial. You can't see it for yourself, so why ruin the thread for anyone else?
The truth is there for anyone to see.



Spoiler:  "Honesty"











The torch has been passed. We got two words for ya.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is that the woman Ben raped?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

That doesn't look like the Raven's defense Notorious.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ravens offense had a yard more than Steelers. Running game is shit though. Both the line and Rice is sucking it big time.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Lance Briggs is out 4-6 weeks. With DJ Williams out, I believe that puts Jon Bostic, the rookie up as the new defensive play caller on the field. We're done.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Not going to make excuses for the Broncos we got beat, that Indy defense came to play and did a good job of containing Peyton early on.

Don't know why Fox even gives that cunt Hillman carries, he's fucking useless stick to Moreno ya ******. VON wasn't overly impressive either in his first game back, he made a difference in stopping the run but his QB pressure wasn't there and that's a big reason why we lost. Our pass D is awful and we need him to get to the QB to make up for that. It was his first game back after a long layoff though so i'm positive he'll get back to killing QB'S as the season goes along.

They may have won the battle but I hope we get to face them in the playoffs if they make it so we can win the war.

Sucks to hear about Reggie, at his age and a torn ACL his career might be done.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Not even owners are staying safe this year 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cutler has a torn groin....he can't bang his hot wife now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> Lance Briggs is out 4-6 weeks. With DJ Williams out, I believe that puts Jon Bostic, the rookie up as the new defensive play caller on the field. We're done.


Great, injuries are going to fuck this team again like they did two years ago.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

rip.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I need something to cheer me up after hearing about Reggie 










a little better


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hard hit... fine. :goodell


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Great, injuries are going to fuck this team again like they did two years ago.


Yup. Cutler now out at least 4 weeks. Jordan Palmer is joining the team. Also, word is the Mel Tucker is on thin ice with the way he's been coaching the defense. Thank goodness. He needs to shape up or be gone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RIP Bud Adams.


JFC yesterday had more serious injuries than any day I can remember.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers escaped yesterday with no injuries. In fact, STEW is going to start practicing this week. :kobe3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@ the ridiculous amount of injuries(and Adams death) that happened. Shiiit.


:bron3 @ Wayne's injury.



Notorious said:


> Dougie Doug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


laughably wrong? We were up 36-17 and they almost made a comeback and might have if it wasn't for Hillman's fumble on the three yard line. The season isn't magically over for the Broncos because they lost a game to a great, yes I said great, team.

Not to mention the fact he said multiple teams were going to beat them which is why my response was "you can't be serious".

tbf, I'll stick take that beat that 3-4 teams won't beat them. They'll lose one more game at most this season(please football gods, don't make me wrong again :side, which would probably come from the chiefs.



Manning had been sacked 5 times in his first 6 games coming into Sunday. He left getting sacked 4 more times by our defense. :mark:




All of this joyness aside, we can't win a Superbowl without Reggie. We are left without a number 1 receiver. TRADE FOR NICKS. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You'd think great teams could beat average ones, huh?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Colts haven't lost to any team under 500 and Chargers would be a playoff team right now. :kobe


Brandon I swear you're just really jelly. The panthers have tried rebuilding for awhile now and have had Newton since 2011 and yet are just only about to go over .500 for the first time. It must suck having a QB that is only good in certain situations. :hayden3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I never said they lost to any team under .500.

The only area where I'm jealous is the frugality of Jerry Richardson, which obviously effects the team in many ways. I just want him to shell out the cash for a legitimate Head Coach. This team has looked amazing at times, an horrendous at others. The talent is obviously there, so you've got to put the blame for the inconsistency on the coaching staff. 

As for Cam only being good in certain situations...


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

LUCK said:


> Colts haven't lost to any team under 500 and Chargers would be a playoff team right now. :kobe
> 
> 
> Brandon I swear you're just really jelly. The panthers have tried rebuilding for awhile now and have had Newton since 2011 and yet are just only about to go over .500 for the first time. It must suck having a QB that is only good in certain situations. :hayden3


I like what Pagano has done with that defense. They're playing well. With Wayne out they will need to bring in somebody. Unless DHB steps up...wouldn't count on that though. I would definitely trade for Nicks. Might take a high pick to get him though. Too bad they already gave up a high pick for Richardson(anybody still think he's worth a 1st rounder??). 

P.S. Irsay needs to shut up. He's more annoying than Jerry Jones now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I think the Chiefs are the only team with no major injuries :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Plz go all of you complaining about injuries. Plz go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> I never said they lost to any team under .500.
> 
> The only area where I'm jealous is the frugality of Jerry Richardson, which obviously effects the team in many ways. I just want him to shell out the cash for a legitimate Head Coach. This team has looked amazing at times, an horrendous at others. The talent is obviously there, so you've got to put the blame for the inconsistency on the coaching staff.
> 
> As for Cam only being good in certain situations...


You said they lost to average teams. Your definition of average is a team that is currently in a playoff spot and another team that is just outside of it. Pls go.

You guys have one of the worst receiving corps in the league and the only reason it's at all good is because of SMITH.

He can't handle blitzes at all judging from how poorly he has done when pressured.



Hades1313 said:


> I like what Pagano has done with that defense. They're playing well. With Wayne out they will need to bring in somebody. Unless DHB steps up...wouldn't count on that though. I would definitely trade for Nicks. Might take a high pick to get him though. Too bad they already gave up a high pick for Richardson(anybody still think he's worth a 1st rounder??).
> 
> P.S. Irsay needs to shut up. He's more annoying than Jerry Jones now.


Our run defense still needs some work, but it was definitely better yesterday with LANDRY back.

Yeah, it's going to be incredibly hard replacing Wayne this season.


And Irsay is basically a guy for only fans. I can understand how annoying it must be for every other fan base as the guy is kind of everywhere and he strives for attention.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't see what's wrong with saying the Chargers are an average team. They obviously are. Them currently being the 6th seed doesn't change that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're judging teams based off of playoff seeding through 7 weeks of the season. You're an idiot.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd be pretty surprised if the Colts don't end up pursuing Hakeem Nicks, Josh Gordon, or Kenny Britt (or a FA). Hopefully a WR acquisition works out better for them than Trent Richardson :side:

Oh, and fuck Ray Rice too. They're my second and third biggest fantasy disappointments all time behind drafting Brady late first round in 2008.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> You're judging teams based off of playoff seeding through 7 weeks of the season. You're an idiot.



What am I supposed to judge off of? previous seasons that are irrelevant for this season? How are you calling me stupid for literally judging a team for how they've performed so far this season. 


Regardless, shit happens and you lose to teams you're not supposed to lose to. We also lost to the Dolphins and they hardly seem that great at the moment either. I don't care. We likely won't meet these teams in the playoffs so why does it matter? 


The highest of the high contenders we have beat and done it in various ways. We demolished the 49ers. We did a fourth quarterback comeback against the Seahawks. And we beat the Broncos from start to finish. Yeah they had the lead at times, but our defense never let them get going and we had control of the game throughout.


What can you say about the Panthers brah? That they're the definition of an underperforming team every single year and that their peak is basically 10 or 11 wins? :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're saying that two teams that are completely average in both offense and defense and have average records aren't average because one of them holds a wild card spot in week 7, and one is just outside of the playoffs. Are you really this stupid?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

I have no idea why he's defending them but yea Chargers are average, they may hold a playoff spot now but they still have to play us twice so that won't last long.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> You're saying that two teams that are completely average in both offense and defense and have average records aren't average because one of them holds a wild card spot in week 7, and one is just outside of the playoffs. Are you really this stupid?


I wasn't aware the fifth best offense in the league for total yards and second in passing touchdowns was average on offense. :kobe

Dolphins are pretty average, but I don't find chargers average. They're above average if anything, seeing as they have a record that is above average in the conference(which would be 3-3, like the Dolpins).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> WTF at the title btw. SEVENBURG continued, why did the title change?


Bump.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OH YEAH


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fuck, if Nicks would have caught that...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I honestly had no clue the Vikings signed Josh Freeman.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

^ neither did Josh


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit, I forgot there was a game tonight.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

new York giants go to lost tonight then giants will fire tom coughlin.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Giants have already said that it's Coughlin's choice if he wants to return next season no matter how bad this season is. His two Super Bowl wins give him this grace.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Green Bay is gonna make a hard charge here in the next few weeks they gonna stomp the cowboys then stomp the steelers. 
Rg3 is a fraud 
Tony **** is a joke


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jared Allen just had the GOAT sack.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta feel bad for Eli, his season is just shit <.<


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've watched very little of this game. It's some really bad football. lol NFC East.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I assume this is the lowest rated MNF game all season.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

1-10 combined Win/Loss Record.

WINNERS!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I legitimately feel bad for Vikings fans.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Because they lost to the Panthers?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

This game has set back MNF football 10 years.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

McQueen


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

McQueen said:


> Because they lost to the Panthers?


Let me know how Luke McCown and that terrible defense does, will ya? :kobe8


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't have too because i'm sure you have ESPN.

BITCH! :jesse


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No need for the language, man.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That was my my reiteration for my love for Jesse Pinkman.... Yo. :jesse


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you going to spend the rest of the season drowning in your own tears like Jesse did the entire final season of BB?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

spoilers dude c'mon.

Nah man, i'll support my team although with out Big Baby Jay its not looking too good. But its not like I ever thought they were realistically a good enough team to win the bowl anyways. I just didn't expect Detroit to show up this year but it was inevitable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

SPOILER: PEOPLE CRY IN BREAKING BAD


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This season is just proving the NFL to be the league of pussies and a complete joke. Coaches don't take shots, good hits are frowned on, and great defense is hand waved away because the offense isn't playing like the Greatest Show on Turf. Give me the old days of tough bastards and coaches having balls to go for it over this over corporatised bullshit. It isn't even watchable.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're saying that based off of what is literally the worst MNF matchup ever?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWF said:


> You're saying that based off of what is literally the worst MNF matchup ever?


Not just tonight... but yesterday was terrible football all over. Last week wasnt much better.. and quite frankly, there have been very few good games period this year. Add in head shaking fouls for good hits, and there is no game this year that hasn't been marred in some form. I shouldn't be surprised though, the NFL has been in decline for years, quality wise. The push of offensive flash over everything else, corporate interests over the integrity of the sport, and the continued pushing of coordinators and ball-less wonders to head coaching positions have made the game a mockery of what it used to be. 

I realise this will probably be an unpopular opinion, but just like baseball, American football has completely lost its soul over the past decade or so.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was just fuckin' with ya. I agree for the most part. This season feels pretty lackluster thus far.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWF said:


> I was just fuckin' with ya. I agree for the most part. This season feels pretty lackluster thus far.


Sorry.. just after years of baseball tanking hard and now the NFL following suit, I'm getting pissed. We have sold the heart and soul of these games for ratings and merchandise and commercials. And it's finally showing in the display on field. The sports are becoming almost unwatchable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

One team really needs to build the best offensive line and run the fucking T formation down the throats of all these defenses built to deal with the pass. Dominance will ensue.

Spend all the money on defense and O line since RB isn't getting paid what it once did.


Also lol Vikings


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I feel like I say this every Thursday and Monday, but this is the worst football game I've ever seen.

PLZ don't be terrible on Thursday, Carolina.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWF said:


> I feel like I say this every Thursday and Monday, but this is the worst football game I've ever seen.
> 
> PLZ don't be terrible on Thursday, Carolina.


I can't watch Thursdays. But when you have better football playing on Saturdays routinely now... even against "marquee" matchups like last night with the Colts/Broncos... that is pathetic. 

And tonight, I am laughing so hard at the New York fans. They are litterally cheering for their team playing so shitty, but the only reason they are winning is because the other team is just so much more shitty. Though I feel sorry for Freeman... Peterson needs to be fucking pulled until his head is back in the game. He is killing that team and the coach should have never let him play after the tragedy. Freeman is going to take the blame though, instead of people realising he has it all on him because Peterson just isn't running with any heart or fire.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Given the ease of the Chargers schedule I wouldn't be overly surprised if they made a wildcard spot, I don't see them making a deep playoff run though they'll be out in the first round.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> I can't watch Thursdays. But when you have better football playing on Saturdays routinely now... even against "marquee" matchups like last night with the Colts/Broncos... that is pathetic.
> 
> And tonight, I am laughing so hard at the New York fans. They are litterally cheering for their team playing so shitty, but the only reason they are winning is because the other team is just so much more shitty. Though I feel sorry for Freeman... Peterson needs to be fucking pulled until his head is back in the game. He is killing that team and the coach should have never let him play after the tragedy. Freeman is going to take the blame though, instead of people realising he has it all on him because Peterson just isn't running with any heart or fire.


Yeah, Thursday games are typically all terrible. I have little doubt that this Thursday's game won't be terrible either, but I just hope the Panthers pull out a win, even if it is ugly. Playing against the Bucs encourages me, especially with them likely without Martin. Really the only thing Carolina will have to worry about on defense is Vincent Jackson. All they gotta do is double him and let the pass rush do it's thing, since the running game will be of no worry. Panthers already have one of the top defenses, and I don't think Mike Glennon or Mike James will be able to challenge that. I give credit where it's due, though - Glennon has looked MUCH better than I expected. He's certainly played like an NFL quarterback. After a mediocre 1st game, he's been very solid since.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Freeman is broken. 

Just terribad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The ineptitude of this Vikings offense shocks me. This is worse than the 2010 Panthers' offense with Jimmy Clausen at the helm.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWF said:


> Yeah, Thursday games are typically all terrible. I have little doubt that this Thursday's game won't be terrible either, but I just hope the Panthers pull out a win, even if it is ugly. Playing against the Bucs encourages me, especially with them likely without Martin. Really the only thing Carolina will have to worry about on defense is Vincent Jackson. All they gotta do is double him and let the pass rush do it's thing, since the running game will be of no worry. Panthers already have one of the top defenses, and I don't think Mike Glennon or Mike James will be able to challenge that. I give credit where it's due, though - Glennon has looked MUCH better than I expected. He's certainly played like an NFL quarterback. After a mediocre 1st game, he's been very solid since.


Carolina hasn't looked bad.. but they have a defense to build around at least. 

And for this game.. Gruden, shut the fuck up about Freeman. Peterson isn't in the game mentally, the special teams have given easy points to the Giants, and it's all on the new QBs shoulders. He's done as good as you can expect in this position. But then, Frasier is another coach that should never have been one.. he is a coordinator at best. He's proving it this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

With the best RB in the NFL in the backfield.

Imagine if they had a scrub back there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Freeman is broken.
> 
> Just terribad.


How can he do any better? His run game is mentally not there.. the special teams have put them behind... and he is left to do everything. Just like Eli this season, he is of course being ripped apart. I don't blame Eli for most of his struggles this season.. you can't put the whole team on a QBs shoulders and say "do it without any run game, no special teams, and no defense... ". But that is the mindset in this horrible joke of a league.. they think it's all about the QB. It isn't.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> With the best RB in the NFL in the backfield.
> 
> Imagine if they had a scrub back there.


Yeah, the only way they could be worse is if they had TR3YPC running the ball.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> How can he do any better? His run game is mentally not there.. the special teams have put them behind... and he is left to do everything. Just like Eli this season, he is of course being ripped apart. I don't blame Eli for most of his struggles this season.. you can't put the whole team on a QBs shoulders and say "do it without any run game, no special teams, and no defense... ". But that is the mindset in this horrible joke of a league.. they think it's all about the QB. It isn't.


He's repeatedly overthrown receivers by a mile; you can't not blame him for that. Freeman is just as bad as Ponder or Cassel, if not worse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL Vikings, let's lose this game,
LOL Vikings, dishonor your name,
Fail that first down,
A third and out.
Rock 'em . . . Sock 'em
Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!
LOL Vikings, you can't score,
You'll hear us snore. . .
V-I-K-I-N-G-S
LOL, Vikings, let's blow!

Should be the new Minnesota fight song.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWF said:


> He's repeatedly overthrown receivers by a mile; you can't not blame him for that. Freeman is just as bad as Ponder or Cassel, if not worse.


I'm not saying he is perfect, but he has it all on him. Just like ELI, you put it all on the QB and that is all, you lose and the QB looks like shit. This is why Eli has looked terrible this season, not because he is, but because he has had NO TEAM. Seriously, he has had a lot of overthrows and misses this year, but we all know he is a good player. I think Freeman is actually good, but he is thrown in there with a team that is nothign right now. He was tasked with everything. That kinda pressure is never going to go well for any QB. Hell, it even gets to guys like Brady where he has shown a lot of mistakes with the added pressure for him to do everything.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wholeheartedly disagree. Josh Freeman was one of the worst QBs in the the 2nd half of last season, and was even worse to begin this season. He's not a good player, at all.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

They also should change the sound of the Vikings warhorn at home games. I suggest this.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWF said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree. Josh Freeman was one of the worst QBs in the the 2nd half of last season, and was even worse to begin this season. He's not a good player, at all.


Greg Shciano... that is why. He is not a good coach. Same reason some guys that had talent got nowhere... Lovey Smith did it to a few guys too. ANd Shannahan, god that guy now is a QB killer. how did that happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Freeman with 35% completion.



@ STACKS: Who do you want as a top 5 pick in the draft?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> lol Freeman with 35% completion.


LOL at throwing it nearly 50 times with a supposed beast in the backfield. THey ran what, 14 times with AP. What does that tell anyone? You put it ALL on the QB that hasn't even learned the whole offense yet and he is getting the blame. The coach needs to be blamed and only the coach. Maybe Peyton could go .500 with this embarrsment... but that is it. No other QB could win in these conditions. NO ONE.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Holy shit is Freeman ever bad at this football thing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Freeman isn't good. You can think he is and blame it on corporations and bad coaching, but he still sucks.


:lmao just saw the Allen sack.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Freeman isn't good. You can think he is and blame it on corporations and bad coaching, but he still sucks.
> 
> 
> :lmao just saw the Allen sack.


So... Eli is a bad QB? You give him the SAME conditions and he looks no better. O wait, right.. QBs are gods and can make shit teams great no matter what. That is the league now... Petyon Manning is fun to watch, but I almost wish he never played. He is the only reason for this stupid mentality of people to think QBs are magical beings that can make up for the rest of the team being absolute shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^God QBs don't win superbowls without good supporting players, which is why Peyton has one ring. It isn't the league that is the problem, it's the people that think a GOD QB is somehow going to win a ring by himself.

Brady didn't do it, not once when he was actually SUPER. Brees only did it when the defense was a turnover machine. Peyton never did it until the defense and running game stepped up. Etc etc. The only times these guys managed to do it is when their supporting team was playing up to the same level they were. It takes great TEAMS to win superbowls.



Kabraxal said:


> Not just tonight... but yesterday was terrible football all over. Last week wasnt much better.. and quite frankly, there have been very few good games period this year. Add in head shaking fouls for good hits, and there is no game this year that hasn't been marred in some form. I shouldn't be surprised though, the NFL has been in decline for years, quality wise. The push of offensive flash over everything else, corporate interests over the integrity of the sport, and the continued pushing of coordinators and ball-less wonders to head coaching positions have made the game a mockery of what it used to be.
> 
> I realise this will probably be an unpopular opinion, but just like baseball, American football has completely lost its soul over the past decade or so.


You must be watching the wrong games as there has usually been a good game on during every part of Sunday. These Monday and Thursday games are terrible, but Ive had no trouble finding entertaining games this season.


And btw, the passing numbers may be inflated due to how they've made the game, but don't mistake it for good offense. A lot of QBs are legitimately struggling this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes we get it. You don't like the current NFL. Stop watching if you can't stand it.

I agree with a lot of what you're saying in general about the NFL, but Josh Freeman sucks. This loss isn't all his fault. I'm not saying that. I'm just saying he sucks. I used to think he'd be good. He showed flashes earlier in his career. Nowadays though, ugh, he's simply bad. 

Now part of it could be that just plugging in a QB just doesn't work. You won't get immediate results. I agree Schiano is a terrible coach as well as being a piece of shit.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

You thought Freeman was bad? Wait till next week when Seattle sacks and pick off Clemens or whoever is starting for the Rams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^It'll be TEBOW. TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW

God bless

Freeman > Foles


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Yes we get it. You don't like the current NFL. Stop watching if you can't stand it.
> 
> I agree with a lot of what you're saying in general about the NFL, but Josh Freeman sucks. This loss isn't all his fault. I'm not saying that. I'm just saying he sucks. I used to think he'd be good. He showed flashes earlier in his career. Nowadays though, ugh, he's simply bad.


I'm saying I think he's good and if he is put in the right system, he'll be what he was early on. The problem is, Greg Shciano is one of the worst coaches of all time and the Vikings just put every bit of that game on him. If that is going to be what he has to expect every week with 50 passes and hardly any running from Peterson... yeah, he is gonna SUCK. Now, if you put him in a system where he is tasked with managing the game, making 25 throws a game, and isn't behind because Special teams hang points on him, and he still does this.. I'll be the first to say he sucks. 

But like Eli, you give him an actual chance and I think he will show some greatness. I mean, Eli is a great example of this. He is a damn good QB, but when the run game falls apart, defense is non existent, and points are put on the board and he is tasked with everythign... just look at this year. By what some people are going by, Eli should be relegated to the trash bin. But, unlike Freeman, Eli was given a consistant chance to show he was a good QB and people give him a pass (not all, there are idiots hanging this season him no shock)... Freeman, had one year where he had help or a good coach. I will give him the chance to show what he can do, though the Vikings might forever screw him over if tonight is any indication.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What team do you root for Kabraxal?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Do it St. Louis. Do it.






:skip :skip :skip :skip :skip :skip :skip :skip :skip :skip :skip


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

AP got shut down tonight


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WWF said:


> Yeah, the only way they could be worse is if they had TR3YPC running the ball.


:EDWIN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Check to see if Stephen Jackson has been dropped in your league. - Matthew Berry


This guy gets paid a lot of money.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> ^^^It'll be TEBOW. TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW
> 
> God bless
> 
> *Freeman > Foles*



















Take it back


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I put the fucking jinx on that dude by starting him in fantasy. Oh shit that worked so hard.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Freeman is such trash :lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I put the fucking jinx on that dude by starting him in fantasy. Oh shit that worked so hard.


Trade for :romo and the dallas D and start them :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have :romo on a team.

Of course his amazing game he was on the bench for :vick who got injured.

Need :vick so :romo can go off again.:mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

DOUBLE MIDDLE FINGER SALUTE TO THE HEAVENS FOR BUD 

Dolphins gotta get a big win this week for him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Aaron Hernandez makes better decisions than Josh Freeman does.

God is he ever AWFUL, the Vikings QB situation reminds me of how the Chiefs was from the past couple seasons.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stad said:


> Aaron Hernandez makes better decisions than Josh Freeman does.
> 
> God is he ever AWFUL, the Vikings QB situation reminds me of how the Chiefs was from the past couple seasons.


Yeah the Vikings QB situation is dire. It's a choice between shit, shittier, and shittiest. Take your pick.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ponder and Cassel must have been mad watching that game. I mean they are bad but they aren't THAT bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Vikings QB situation could be worse, we could've traded for LOLCUTLER instead of signing Favre.

I said before we signed Freeman he was TJAX 2.0, and I'm fine starting that, Clowney here we come(Allen is gone after next season)

DROWNEY FOR CLOWNEY


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

A little worried about Carolina playing Thursday. I can see injuries coming out of the short week and I still think this is a lose-able game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Best part of your sig Joel is when Smith points at the guy he just shook.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Josh Freeman: 16 overthrown incompletions; most by any QB in a game in the 8 years for which we have data on overthrows
— ESPN Stats & Info (@ESPNStatsInfo) October 22, 2013


T-JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAX


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Vikings QB situation could be worse, we could've traded for LOLCUTLER instead of signing Favre.
> 
> I said before we signed Freeman he was TJAX 2.0, and I'm fine starting that, Clowney here we come(Allen is gone after next season)
> 
> DROWNEY FOR CLOWNEY


ya dude, take a DE when your team has no competent QB. Good plan!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Not like there's any franchise QB's in the draft this year, just overhyped Locker's.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you kidding me? Manziel is going to be SO good!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You mean Tebow 2.0? Just a hype machine doing work.

None of the QB's look to be the kind who want to play outside in Minnesota (ironically, Ponder does have that kind of game)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oof, I forgot that they'll be playing outside for the next couple of years. Good luck with that. :deandre

I like Hundley an Bridgewater. BLACK QBs TAKING OVER.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

they will just tank next year for the guy out of Florida State.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JOHNNY FOOTBALL.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DARTH COCK said:


> Best part of your sig Joel is when Smith points at the guy he just shook.


That's Janoris Jenkins, lol. Smitty hates him and had a funny interview about him after the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That would be why Smitty is my favorite football player there is, was, or ever will be. :kobe3

I forgot to :mark: in here about his 800th catch on Sunday. :/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikes are playing outside? In Minnesota? :mark:

lol no one in this era will want to play there. Then again the Arctic is about to melt so maybe it won't be a big deal.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't even know how to respond to this. :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

the fuck?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Always knew Harbaugh had a "heads up" on the competition.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

SOON.JPG


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Vikes are playing outside? In Minnesota? :mark:
> 
> lol no one in this era will want to play there. Then again the Arctic is about to melt so maybe it won't be a big deal.


We need a new Fran. I still think that could be Ponder skill-wise, it's the head that needs sorting.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Meant to do this on Sunday, but it slipped my mind. I sincerely hope it's added:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yea, we better not get that added before we have a fucking :luck smiley. rather outrageous that the best QB in the NFL doesn't have a smiley yet. :kobe


also we should edit the newton smiley to include his win/loss record. it's even more funny than trent's YPC. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No need to take out your aggression from giving up a 1st round pick for







on SUPERCAM.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vikes say Freeman has a concussion. lol poor guy. Thrown to the wolves and now they make up an excuse to bench him and re-instate Samantha's husband.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Never look back Christian, no Clay to worry about, let's go :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> No need to take out your aggression from giving up a 1st round pick for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lel, you actually think I'm mad? We would have been fucked if we didn't pass for Trent. Yes, completely and utterly fucked. Donald Brown can't do anything aside from rush. He gets bulldozed when trying to block, he's rather poor in route running, and his hands aren't that great. If we didn't have Trent back there we couldn't keep a back in there to block. That would have been a huge disadvantage.


That being said, I miss Ballard and Bradshaw. They were so promising. :batista3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LUCK said:


> yea, we better not get that added before we have a fucking :luck smiley. rather outrageous that *the best QB in the NFL* doesn't have a smiley yet. :kobe
> 
> 
> also we should edit the newton smiley to include his win/loss record. it's even more funny than trent's YPC. :kobe3


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Stad said:


>


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stad said:


>


:kobe3



I can't wait until we beat the Chiefs and I can claim that the Colts are the best team in the league too. The secondary is going to make Alex Smith into their bitch.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Just because a QB beats another QB doesn't make them the better QB :kobe Luck ain't even top 5.

And no, I wouldn't say :kaep is either :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

FAVRE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Favre might say he is staying retired but we know how good his word is. It was the Rams, after all, who called. If the right team called... as in, a very good team who has the potential to make a legit SB run, we might hear a different answer.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

By Thursday Night football standards, I imagine tonight's ratings are going to be hideous. Nobody will want to watch this game tonight.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> By Thursday Night football standards, I imagine tonight's ratings are going to be hideous. Nobody will want to watch this game tonight.


12 million people watched the Pro Bowl. Do I need to say any more?










Oh dear god... they just announced the 3 games for London next season. Jags/Cowboys. Falcons/Lions. Raiders/Dolphins. What has the people of London done to piss off the NFL so bad? It's like, we are going to force American football on you and make you watch the absolute shittiest games possible. I just... :lmao

The Jags have committed to 4 "home" games over the next 4 seasons. They should just move the Jags to London and quit fucking other teams out of home games. Here is your shit team, London. Enjoy! I just... :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There will never be a team in London, man.

-----

PANTHERS game tonight. PUMPED. :mark:


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> By Thursday Night football standards, I imagine tonight's ratings are going to be hideous. Nobody will want to watch this game tonight.


WOW......I completely forgot about the game tonight, God I hope its good.....


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WWF said:


> There will never be a team in London, man.
> 
> -----
> 
> PANTHERS game tonight. PUMPED. :mark:


Hopefully they lose so we can all laugh at you. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pretty sure I don't play for the Panthers, brah.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Never said you did, bro.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

You still get irate at the coaching staff WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, laughing at me because my favorite team lost wouldn't make much sense. If I were a Panther, then it would make sense.

*@ McQueen:* Yeah, that's probably the biggest flaw on the team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think Jim Harbaugh and Andy Reid are two coaches I would rarely get irate at if I was a fan of their teams. I reckon Philly fans cursed his name a lot, but he's unquestionably the best HC they've had in the SB era.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

OMG, ESPN covering the fuck out of Carolina today. 95% positively, as well.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Im hoping for a Panther win but I really need Vincent Jackson to have a big game today!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WWF said:


> Well, laughing at me because my favorite team lost wouldn't make much sense. If I were a Panther, then it would make sense.
> 
> *@ McQueen:* Yeah, that's probably the biggest flaw on the team.


:kobe You laugh at people all the time on here when their team loses.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

JM said:


> SEVENBURG
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


ASSEMBLE SEVENBURG


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stad said:


> :kobe You laugh at people all the time on here when their team loses.


No, I don't. I laugh at specific parts of their favorite teams, not the person themselves. I laugh at







or the Patriots receivers, not Mr. Showtime or Mr. Notorious themselves.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dolphins haven't won a game since Ireland got signed to an extension.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Doug Martin could be back by week 10? Doug my man you don't have to do this. I still love you. Don't kill yourself over my fantasy team!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

He better not be, i dropped him in my $$ league to pick up Zac Stacey.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Way to overreact, scrub.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, that team is terrible. I've known this, and said so many times. I just got lucky by playing against teams on their worst weeks. I'm to the point in that league where I'm offering up LeSean for some good keepers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I get some pretty crappy games this week. Pitt/oak Sf/Jax and wash/den. 49ers game will hopefully over by halftime. eyton vs :rg3 could be pretty good i guess.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Dolphins haven't won a game since Ireland got signed to an extension.


Ireland signed the extension this summer. Nice try though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cam


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Thursday Night football gets some terrible games. Feel bad for anyone that is watching this crapfest.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Beats having to watch a Cowboys or Giants game every single week in the same primetime slot. I'm for Thursday Night Football having match ups that go through the entire roster of teams.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dr. Jones said:


> Thursday Night football gets some terrible games. Feel bad for anyone that is watching this crapfest.


I'm thoroughly enjoying this game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

AS AM I. :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Who do guys think the Bucs will beat, because I have no idea :|


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Looking at their schedule it doesn't look like any will be particularly easy. Rams are the best bet with Bradford out, tbhayley.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

I predicted 4 weeks ago that Schiano wouldn't last another 3-4 weeks. I can still be right if they fire his ass before Saturday. Could happen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

They should get rid of Thursday night football and just make it an 1130 Eastern time start Sunday night game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FIVE LONG YEARS, A WINNING RECORD FOR THE MOMENT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

OVER .500, MOTHERFUCKERS

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWF said:


> OVER .500, MOTHERFUCKERS
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CAM has been the best QB in the NFL this month. TALK SOME SHIT, ****. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

You guys have beat the Giants, Bucs, Vikings, and Rams. CONGRATULATIONS. Their combined record? 5-22. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks! That means the Panthers are like the Chiefs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Win is a win is a win.

lol @ having to only beat teams with sparkling records for some to praise 'em. Panthers are now over .500 & it could grow to be stronger as the weeks flow. Who expected them to be in second, making a race for first against New Orleans? Nobody with Atlanta in the same division. This is def praiseworthy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Um, beating a bunch of terrible teams really doesn't prove much. Two teams only have one win(one of those wins coming against the other one) and one has zero wins, so yeah it kind of does mean that the Panthers are just beating bad teams.


Loss against the Seahawks, Bills, and Cards. The funny thing is only one of those teams is good as well. The Panthers should have easily been able to have the start the Chiefs had if they were actually a top team. :kobe8


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not sure if anyone is actually calling the Panthers a TOP team. But they're not bad, either. If that's what you seem to be driving at.

Colts lost to Chargers. No one out there thinks that reflects negative towards Indy. Sometimes losses happen, regardless of "elite" status or not. Can't win 'em all. Not in agreement with your philosophy at all. All that matters is winning & Panthers have done that more than losing up to this point.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought you guys want Rivera gone? This is just going to give him an extra season.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Panthers are a Deangelo Williams fumble and a goal line stop away from 6-1. Don't pretend like they got crushed during those games.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

The Sean Taylor murder trial is going on in Miami for anyone who's interested. The fuck boy who pulled the trigger, Eric Rivera, wrote a letter from jail telling his friends to "take care" of the main witness and that he'd be "straight". 

http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/10/24/3708689/lead-detective-takes-stand-in.html

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/10/2...murder-trial-hear-letter-from-alleged-killer/

I don't want to get to in to it because it makes me sick, so here's some goodness to celebrate Sean's life.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LUCK said:


> Um, beating a bunch of terrible teams really doesn't prove much. Two teams only have one win(one of those wins coming against the other one) and one has zero wins, so yeah it kind of does mean that the Panthers are just beating bad teams.
> 
> 
> Loss against the Seahawks, Bills, and Cards. The funny thing is only one of those teams is good as well. The Panthers should have easily been able to have the start the Chiefs had if they were actually a top team. :kobe8


Nobody said they're a top team, dumbass. Doesn't the very fact that I celebrated being over .500 for the first time in 5 years tell you enough? I really don't see how you're condemning the Panthers for winning games that they're supposed to win - that's what good teams do...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Panthers are gonna have a pretty nice record if/when they beat the Falcons. DAT PLAYOFF POSITIONING. :cam


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Still have that second expected W coming for them with the next game vs Bucs later this year too. Oh shoot - CAM.

Now if Oakland only had this fortune in the AFC West. Two powerhouses. Lame. At least Chargers will be defeated again. :hayden3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^that is hilarious


The NFC has mostly bad teams though. SF, NO, Seattle, maybe GB. Detroit is about the same as Carolina. That's it for the good teams. lol NFC East.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They should just switch Pittsburgh and Dallas. Plz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

MrMister said:


> lol NFC East.


Remember when the NFC East was considered the best conference in football and the NFC West was the worst? It really wasn't all that long ago. My how times change.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the East shouldn't have been this bad. Griffin's slow start is a big reason. I didn't think the Giants would be good, but I didn't see them being this bad. Dallas and Philly are about where I thought they'd be, two mediocre teams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Well I remember when the West was the worst. I don't remember a particular time when the east was considered the best though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Since the 90s, if the NFC East has been the best division, it's been by default


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I was speaking purely recently.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> Nobody said they're a top team, dumbass. Doesn't the very fact that I celebrated being over .500 for the first time in 5 years tell you enough? I really don't see how you're condemning the Panthers for winning games that they're supposed to win - *that's what good teams do...*


:ti x a million if you consider Panthers a good team and yet refuse to say the Chargers are better than average. Chargers>Panthers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They have the same record, the Panthers have scored more points, and given up WAY fewer points. :kobe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chargers are average. Their successes are sporadic as hell. Up & down team by pure definition.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> They have the same record, the Panthers have scored more points, and given up WAY fewer points. :kobe


LEVEL OF COMPETITION, IT MEANS SOMETHING. 

And they've scored two more points while going against some of the worst teams in the league. You have no argument except you're a hypocrite that likes to contradict himself.


"Average because they're 4-3".

"OMG MY TEAM IS 4-3, WE'RE SO GOOD NOW". :kobe


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

LUCK getting even more intolerable now that the LUCKS are the best team in the NFL :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Someone bring Magic back down from cloud mountain b/c Luck trumped the Broncos.

not like he'd ever admit he was wrong about sports prior to this. IT'S SERIOUS BIZ.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Level of competition means nothing, brah. People are all over KC's dick, yet they have had the easiest schedule in the NFL thus far. A win is a win. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Carolina is good enough to get into the playoffs. Will they? Who the fuck knows. They play NO twice late in the season. That'll decide some things. Until then, they need to keep beating shitty teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So is Magic trying to pretend like the Chargers are good because they beat the Colts?

Chargers and Panthers are both average.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oakland being the stiffest comp for Chiefs during their run of course. :curry2

They played tricks on Pryor during the game. Cheaters.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Primer said:


> Someone bring Magic back down from cloud mountain b/c Luck trumped the Broncos.
> 
> not like he'd ever admit he was wrong about sports prior to this. IT'S SERIOUS BIZ.


:kobe

this has absolutely nothing to do with the Colts. I'm simply pointing out Brandon's hypocrisy of what it means to be a 4-3 team.


but i'd love to hear about how I'm wrong. Please do explain how level of competition and strength of schedule isn't the biggest factor in the Panthers being 4-3. 




WWF said:


> Level of competition means nothing, brah. People are all over KC's dick, yet they have had the easiest schedule in the NFL thus far. A win is a win. :kobe3


if good teams are supposed to win the easy games than why did the panthers lose to the cards and the bills?


If Newton is a good QB why does he get completely shut down against good secondaries?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say the Texans were the toughest win, but since you're an Oakland homer, I'll allow it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LUCK said:


> if good teams are supposed to win the easy games than why did the panthers lose to the cards and the bills?
> 
> 
> If Newton is a good QB why does he get completely shut down against good secondaries?




Cam has been shut down once this season, and it was against Arizona, who doesn't even have a good secondary. OMG 1 OFF GAME, HE'S SO BAD. :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> Cam has been shut down once this season, and it was against Arizona, who doesn't even have a good secondary. OMG 1 OFF GAME, HE'S SO BAD. :kobe


16/23, 1 td pass, 125 yards. OMG, WHAT AMAZING STATS HE DID SO GOOD AGAINST THE SEAHAWKS.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

you guys are gonna make mrmister hyperventilate with all these STATS


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

...That entire game was a defensive slugfest, on both sides. 

If Luck is so good, why does he get shut down by shit secondaries like Miami and San Diego? And one good one in San Francisco? :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I already did. Just got myself under control now. Barely. Almost died.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

LUCK said:


> :kobe
> 
> this has absolutely nothing to do with the Colts. I'm simply pointing out Brandon's hypocrisy of what it means to be a 4-3 team.
> 
> ...


Bit about being wrong is the humor of the situation. You're not exactly that, it's more of a two way street behind how you can dub Chargers good & Panthers average when the scenarios presented for both are along the same lines. Only Panthers have the advantage of making the playoffs by virtue of their division. So of course they're going to be talked up more with that aspect in the mix. There just isn't much of a point to fight it when it's basically irrelevant. A fan is happy with their performance & now their record is on the right side. It could continue to roll or it could fall. We'll see as the weeks progress. Team isn't bad though. Their schedule could be beneficial to their success and if it is, so what? Team & fans won't care at the end of the day. Wins = confidence. If they beat enough teams - top tier or not - that could lead them to pulling together stronger & having a chance to maybe succeed well in the playoffs. Games are one & done as we all know. You can never predict the playoffs too smoothly.



MrMister said:


> I'd say the Texans were the toughest win, but since you're an Oakland homer, I'll allow it.


To be factual? Sure. Not having Schaub was even a touch of an advantage for Houston. _(for me; feel that guy is a total negative for 'em)_ Won't lie on how I thought Oakland could have taken it by the way the first half went. Being dead even and all. Per usual, the second half crumble came to light & ugh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> ...That entire game was a defensive slugfest, on both sides.
> 
> If Luck is so good, why does he get shut down by shit secondaries like Miami and San Diego? And one good one in San Francisco? :ti


Oh so he didn't get shut down? It was just a defensive slug fest so we're going to ignore that game, yeah? yeah. of course, what else is knew in the world of WWF. :kobe8

Because Pep Hamilton is a ******. I agree, he did awful in those games(except SF, lel at even bringing up a game where we won and ran more due to us having the lead) and had he played better we would have been 7-0. The combination of Pep's conservative playing calling+DROPS+LUCK being inaccurate at times is an awful combination when it happens all at once.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

K ERASE THOSE GAMES B/C PEP HAMILTON IS A ******

I could say the same thing for the Seahawks game, ***.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Primer said:


> Bit about being wrong is the humor of the situation. You're not exactly that, it's more of a two way street behind *how you can dub Chargers good & Panthers average when the scenarios presented for both are along the same lines.* Only Panthers have the advantage of making the playoffs by virtue of their division. So of course they're going to be talked up more with that aspect in the mix. There just isn't much of a point to fight it when it's basically irrelevant. A fan is happy with their performance & now their record is on the right side. It could continue to roll or it could fall. We'll see as the weeks progress. Team isn't bad though. Their schedule could be beneficial to their success and if it is, so what? Team & fans won't care at the end of the day. Wins = confidence. If they beat enough teams - top tier or not - that could lead them to pulling together stronger & having a chance to maybe succeed well in the playoffs. Games are one & done as we all know. You can never predict the playoffs too smoothly.€
> 
> 
> 
> To be factual? Sure. Not having Schaub was even a touch of an advantage for Houston. _(for me; feel that guy is a total negative for 'em)_ Won't lie on how I thought Oakland could have taken it by the way the first half went. Being dead even and all. Per usual, the second half crumble came to light & ugh.


I was arguing with Brandon because earlier he said the Chargers are average and then just last page called the Panthers good even though, in your words, their situations are the same. I was calling him out for his hypocrisy, which is why the argument began. :kobe8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Average is the new good. Overall the NFL is bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

WWF said:


> K ERASE THOSE GAMES B/C PEP HAMILTON IS A ******
> 
> I could say the same thing for the Seahawks game, ***.


Except for the fact I just said it was also due to his inaccuracy and if he had played better that we would have won. I'm not like you Brandon, I'm actually REALISTIC(inb4 you called LUCK the best QB in the league last week when I was obviously fucking around, but pls go on anyways).



mrmr am I allowed to flame WWF like he always flames me? It's only fair right?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bingo. How many teams are "dominating" this season? Two? Most teams are filled with average records & it won't change. It's gonna come down to the wire with so many.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@udfk: lol you guys can't actually be mad at each other so yeah this section gets a bit of leeway.

As long as it never gets personal (talk about suicide/racism/etc), it's probably ok.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LUCK said:


> Except for the fact I just said it was also due to his inaccuracy and if he had played better that we would have won. I'm not like you Brandon, I'm actually REALISTIC(inb4 you called LUCK the best QB in the league last week when I was obviously fucking around, but pls go on anyways).
> 
> 
> 
> mrmr am I allowed to flame WWF like he always flames me? It's only fair right?


No need to be realistic when CAM has been the best QB in the NFL for weeks. STATS support this. :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Is it personal if I give Romo grief in 99% of my posts starting now?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:romo :romo :romo

Hall of Famer Tony Romo? Sure grief away.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Chargers are only above .500 because of the greatness of the WOODHEAD. What an honorable man.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Noto how bitter are you that the great Woodhead and Welker are not on your team?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i cant wait until the Jets pass the Pats in the division standings. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Noto how bitter are you that the great Woodhead and Welker are not on your team?


Not really bitter about Welker. I think Edelman has done a fine job filling in for him. Of course still having Welker would help since Kenbrell & Dobson have been disappointing but not bitter at all. Amendola would probably be putting up great STATS right now if he could play 10 minutes without getting injured. It's ok though because the Pats are gonna get Decker. Stacking up on all white receivers not named Welker.

I miss WOODHEAD though. Especially cause Vereen got TKO'd.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Vereen will be back in a few weeks. He'd needed pretty badly.

Oh and Amendola could be back this week. Over/under on how many plays he gets before being injured again?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah he's practicing again, him getting hurt fucking sucked.

Pats won't do much this year. Will probably still win the division and make the playoffs but probably one-and-done again. Too many injuries to key players.

Amendola doesn't last all four quarters. Probably won't last one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MrMister said:


> :romo :romo :romo
> 
> Hall of Famer Tony Romo? Sure grief away.


he'll be put in b/c of his amazing way of not pissing off after all the disappointments. He must have management put under a spell with his touchdown to INT ratio.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Will the CHIEFS go 8-0 after this week :shocked:

Also Josh Freeman :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Primer said:


> he'll be put in b/c of his amazing way of not pissing off after all the disappointments. He must have management put under a spell with his touchdown to INT ratio.


He's the 4th rated passer of all time at this moment. He's between Peyton and Brady somehow lol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Romo is a witch. Or wizard. But the phrase just doesn't sound as good.

lol @ Freeman.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MAGIC and WWF arguing over their teams.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

NOTO's Car



Spoiler: LEL


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF with what is one of the best posts of this thread.

IMO


YOLOTEXANS.com


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The folks at http://www.yolotexans.com ain't skeered of the rest of the NFL, my friends.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

omg that skull on the home page


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I ain't skeered of skulls normally, but skulls with the Texans logo stamped on it's head?


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Hoping Gore has a big game which he should this week, Jax can't stop the run and also hoping for a blow out before our bye week. Going 6-2 into the bye only one game out of first in the West.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

YOLOTEXANS(.com)

only in America


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

bandwidth limit


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

YOLOKEENUM.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Love the thread title. :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

8-0 after tomorrow.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stad you bandwagoner.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No Bears game tomorrow. 

Oh well, with all the injuries, this is the perfect time for a bye week.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

McQueen said:


> Stad you bandwagoner.


That's me.

:troll


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

oshit, I get Dallas/Detroit and Denver/Washington tomorrow. :mark:

Minnesota getting these primetime games is terrible.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

It torture for you WWF.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> oshit, I get Dallas/Detroit and Denver/Washington tomorrow. :mark:
> 
> Minnesota getting these primetime games is terrible.


Not as bad as me getting jaguars games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Motherfucker, I get Jags games EVERY WEEK aside from this week. :kobe


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

People who don't want to watch Jags games should band together as "JAG OFF's" and petition the NFL to stop playing their games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The network already apologized and explained why it has to air Jags games; not sure what more they can do.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Nuke Jacksonville?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No, that's no good. It's a wonderful city. While I'm not well versed in the lethal proximity of nuclear bombs, nuking Jacksonville _might_ kill me as well, which would be a minor side effect.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

have them play the Bucs and give the whole teams staph infections.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You guys are some sadistic fuckers, man. I'm the one who suffers through getting the games, but you guys are the ones saying to nuke them and/or give them staph infections? 

Chill out, bros.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Could just move them to London already. It's gonna happen eventually.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

An NFL team in London would be a disaster. I'm sure they wouldn't have a problem selling tickets but travel would be hell and I'm 99.99999999999999% sure players would not want to play there and would try to avoid playing there at all costs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

A London NFL franchise isn't going to happen. If it somehow does, though, it will never be successful.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They have to be kept. They have to join the Lions in the 0-16 ranks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

SEVENBURG

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rams get another primetime game :kobe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Network wants another brouhaha to drive home the ratings.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> An NFL team in London would be a disaster. I'm sure they wouldn't have a problem selling tickets but travel would be hell and I'm 99.99999999999999% sure players would not want to play there and would try to avoid playing there at all costs.


It can't be any worse than living in Cleveland or Detroit.



WWF said:


> A London NFL franchise isn't going to happen. If it somehow does, though, it will never be successful.


It's not a question of if; only when. LA too. http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9880622/roger-goodell-los-angeles-vs-london-nfl-wants-both


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure it can as players generally don't want to live in a foreign country.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

To all the people who complain about the games they get, why don't you just stream? I watch a bunch of games on my computer all at once, with the only volume being on the Dallas game because it is the only one that really matters. Volume goes up on others during commercials and half time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> To all the people who complain about the games they get, why don't you just stream? I watch a bunch of games on my computer all at once, with the only volume being on the Dallas game because it is the only one that really matters. Volume goes up on others during commercials and half time.


I think we can all agree that watching on TV is much, much better than streaming. I stream the Pats games when I don't get them on TV but of course I would prefer not to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I find it funny that people that get any game are complaining. :hayden3


Even back at home i only ever got like titan and seahawks games(when they were bad for that stretch after the superbowl) and I never complained. I usually watched the games too as FOOTBALL is still FOOTBALL as long as you're not watching the current* NFC east. 

* needed to say current to avoid a mrmr history lesson on how great the NFC east was 20 years ago. :hayden3


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

My internet sucks ass and I don't really have any control over it (college woooo), so streams buffer so much for me. And since I live in close proximity to Northern California, all I ever get to watch are the Niners, Chargers, and Raiders. Meh.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Notorious said:


> I think we can all agree that watching on TV is much, much better than streaming. I stream the Pats games when I don't get them on TV but of course I would prefer not to.


Have you not heard of hooking your computer up to your TV? That is what I do (most of the time). I stream with first row sports.

Get on my level, people.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> Have you not heard of hooking your computer up to your TV? That is what I do (most of the time). I stream with first row sports.
> 
> Get on my level, people.


Well no I've never done that, don't even know how to do that.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

My TV isn't even that much bigger than my computer, and I'd need to buy a USB/Thunderbolt to HDMI cable or whatever unk3

Need to check what games are on tomorrow, actually.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I generally get every Texans game and every Cowboys game as long as they aren't on the same channel & timeslot as the Texans.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Got NFL Sunday Ticket without switching to Direct TV this year thanks to the Madden Collector's edition deal (honestly the only reason I even bought madden this year). I just use an HDMI cord to hook my computer up to my 42" flat screen and boom, every out of market game in HD without signing up for Direct TV and paying for a dish + yearly subscription + the regular 300$ Sunday Ticket package. I really hope they do the deal again next year! Also got NFL rewind for the first time so I can watch any games I missed on Sunday in a condensed 45 minutes format. Helped me a fuck ton in Fantasy football for sure, always know who the hot hand is on each team and who the must have waiver wire players are instead of just looking at stat lines.

Last couple years I did what Cat did with vipbox streams, not HD quality but the next best option if you have no Sunday Ticket Access


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Sunday Ticket every week. :lenny


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Primer said:


> Sunday Ticket every week. :lenny


Yeah your welcome :trout1


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:bark


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I wish i had Sunday Ticket, it's either that or Center Ice(NHL) for me every year and i always choose CI, i wish i could afford both though.

Chiefs are rarely on TV here as well unless they play one of the more higher profiled teams so i usually gotta settle for a stream.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Stad said:


> I wish i had Sunday Ticket, it's either that or Center Ice(NHL) for me every year and i always choose CI, i wish i could afford both though.
> 
> Chiefs are rarely on TV here as well unless they play one of the more higher profiled teams so i usually gotta settle for a stream.


With the Chiefs recent history I see why but now you might wanna switch to Sunday ticket next year. Chiefs definitely have the best defense in football and I've seen everyone play 5+ games at this point. Denver's defense also isn't as bad as everyone is making them out to be, I hate to say it but once Von Miller get's into form the pass rush is going to start getting home more and more and that changes everything.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I get every 49er game :denzel.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RAIDERS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I get any game I want on the internet :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The only things I'll ever bother to stream are Panthers games or 'Canes games. If I'mm not truly devoted to whatever I'm streaming, I'm not going to tolerate a shitty fuckin' stream of it. I'm far too accustomed to and in love with HD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> The only things I'll ever bother to stream are Panthers games or 'Canes games. If I'mm not truly devoted to whatever I'm streaming, I'm not going to tolerate a shitty fuckin' stream of it. I'm far too accustomed to and in love with HD.


Pretty much how I feel.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Colts on a bye. Meaning I can enjoy football today without pacing around and screaming when things go bad. Cowboys / Lions and Pats / Dolphins on here.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Every TV analyst has said that Detroit vs. Dallas is going to be a high scoring game. So I'll just go ahead and say that we'll probably have a final score of 6-3 because of this. :side:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

49ers vs. Jags, Raiders vs. Steelers, and Redskins vs. Broncos today. fpalm


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Got Raiders & Giants to win today and Jets to cover the spread on my ticket.

Hopefully the Broncos come in strong today after last week's performance, hopefully PEYTON comes in pissed and goes GOAT on the shitty redskins pass defense.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If Tom Brady's 55.4% accuracy wasn't funny enough, that interception was pretty humorous as well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck Sky Sports, no redzone this week so I'm forced to watch the Jags attempt to play.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol... Pats offense can't do shit, so they get a ridiculous PI call on 3rd down to get them going. So stupid.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Typical Lions first half...smh. Making way too many mistakes. Also funny to see the 6-0 penalty differential. Yep, makes sense. Ugh.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

great half by the Giants, most impressive performance so far despite the fact all the scoring has come on field goals 

Vick also had to leave the game injured


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

DEZTRON


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao this team can't get out of it's own way. Nothing better than giftwrapping the win to the other team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well at least the Lions are distributing the failure amongst their best players. Stafford with two picks (one of which that should've been caught by Calvin), Bush with a fumble, Calvin with a fumble. All in Dallas territory.

LOLIONS


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bring back Randy.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Cmon Megatron, GO FOR 300


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Giants...just....lol. 

The fuck was that?!?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kenny


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

So the London games next year are Lions/Falcons, Cowboys/Jags and Raiders/Dolphins


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lions suck. Blow this fucking coaching staff up. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> Cowboys/Jags


Fuck yeah !!!

Gunna be there in person to see us rape the jags.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This Lions/Cowboys game has been pretty good.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Check your watches, people. It's that time again for BIG BLUE to go from WOAT to SB CHAMPS! :kobe3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

PRYOR :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Terrelle Pryor just had a 93 yard TD run. :|


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He kind of made it the best day ever.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

8-0.

:mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Prior just set an NFL and Raiders record lulz. Longest run by a QB ever and longest Raider run ever. BO JACKSON GET THE FUCK OUT OF THE WAY.

That said, SEVENBURG.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Stad said:


> 8-0.
> 
> :mark:


Soo happy for Alex Smith, after all that happened in SF.


After coming in late, i only watched the second half of the Patriots game. So, im just gonna ignore the first half.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Are you fucking kidding me.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LIONS!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

God being a Cowboys fan is stressful. FUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKK!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Megatron with those 329 yard receiving!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok, enough of that, time for SEVENBURGing.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

:mark: Calvin Johnson :mark: > Dez Cryant


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

AISDHLPFADSKJHFOPSADFIXHLAIHSILDF

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fucking useless cunts 







Well played lions


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

JM said:


> Ok, enough of that, time for SEVENBURGing.


Sorry man, I'm a Steelers fan, the SEVENBURG thing just is no good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

plz go.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

On a scale of 1-10, Dallas is pathetic/10.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't even get mad at Dez for flippin' out on his team. 

I mean, look at the type of plays that they decide to run in crunch time moments. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## lil_dro (Jun 3, 2009)

What a typical Cowboys ending. Good fucking God, I can't even be mad because it's that typical.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Also, this gif sums up my reaction to the game:


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Was he telling them all that he's a 5 time Dallas Cowboys Annual Madden Tournament Champion? You've only been in the League 4 years son.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HighFiveGhost said:


>




I was just coming here to post that. :lmao

So who is Dez really? He isn't fucking Megatron.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Also, this gif sums up my reaction to the game:


My reaction to the Cowboys game.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Dallas. You never cease to bring a smile to my face. 

You want to hear something pathetic? The Giants started 0-6, right? 

They are only two games behind in the division. 

NFC LEAST baby!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know Dallas fails a lot in close games, but Detroit seems to beat them in close ones in the most annoying of ways.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Do the Cowboys still employ a grown man that babysits Dez Bryant? If so he isn't doing his job very well. What a diva. When your offensive coordinator is Bill fucking Callahan though this is to be expected.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Oh Dallas. You never cease to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> You want to hear something pathetic? The Giants started 0-6, right?
> 
> ...


I remember Tennessee a couple years back starting 0-6 and then finishing the season 8-8. So maybe the Giants somehow pull that off too? I think 8-8 could win that division.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dez Bryant is awesome, fuck the haters, he's a chocolate pipe bomb.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I know Dallas fails a lot in close games, but Detroit seems to beat them in close ones in the most annoying of ways.


Worst part for most of the fans is you can't blame Romo. I mean, he did play like balls aside from two throws (which included a lot of YAC) but 30 points and 4 turnovers usualy means you'll be getting a double digit win. The D deserves the blame this one, though. Lions still managed 600 yards and 8 yards/play even with the turnover. Yikes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JM said:


> Was he telling them all that he's a 5 time Dallas Cowboys Annual Madden Tournament Champion? You've only been in the League 4 years son.


Bump.

Acknowledge my funny comment plz.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dez Bryant is damn good but he can't carry Calvin Johnson's jock strap.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falcons are pissing me off this season.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Eli & Peyton switch spirits or some shit? lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TAINT MANNING.

:ti


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Eagles one game outta first :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Am I living in an alternate universe? The Redskins defense is actually capable of forcing turnovers?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

how the Falcons have fallen in a year...


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

checkcola said:


> how the Falcons have fallen in a year...


It's so hard to watch honestly..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Bye Week means no injuries for Chicago this week!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least there is Kansas City playing hard nosed, old style football... defense and running winning games. Who would have gueesed that still existed in this league...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Of course the Redskins blow their lead, of course


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Predictable ******* collapse. No lead is safe when Peyton Manning is on the field.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*LOL, did Manning just score a touchdown running the same play he just ran a couple of seconds beforehand?*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Poor Redskins. Go up 14 early in the 3rd, now down 17 late in the 4th.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

When it rains it pours.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

NFC East isn't just the worst division this season, it's in the running for worst division ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, time to rant. 

I swear to God that I am a Bill Parcells Horcrux or something, because I share a similar football philosophy as him. 

You want to know why Dallas always loses these close games at the very end? BECAUSE THEY DON'T MANAGE THE CLOCK!!!! If they actually operated an offense that managed the football, drained the clock, shortened the game, and dominated time of possession, they wouldn't be stuck in these positions. 

Why did New England come back and beat the Saints a couple weeks back? Same thing. When New England turned over on downs with less than five to go, that should have been it. When Brady got picked towards the end, that should have been picked. But no. Through awful play calling, they left New England with a chance to win it and they did. Heck, that same week, The Packers ALMOST blew it against the Ravens by throwing on a 3rd down in the red zone late in the game. They missed the throw, the clock stopped, and even though they go the 3, it gave the Ravens enough time to mount a comeback and they almost pulled it off. 

And yes, this Broncos/Skins game going on right now was well in hand awhile ago, but why on God's green Earth is Peyton Manning throwing long bombs at this point? They should have been playing to drain the clock and just end the game. Not only does it ensure victory, but it reduces chances for turnovers. Peyton has three picks in this game, and two of them happened just through throwing it in situations when he does need too. Now if the Broncos were in a closer game against a better team, things would probably be different right now. 

Again, Parcell's whole philosophy was power football, and while not every team is built the same way, and situations create different strategies, in my mind, if you have a lead decent lead, you should play to hold on to the ball for as long as possible to ensure that you control the game. The big stat I always look at after games (besides the final score) is time of possession and more often than not, if a team dominates TOP by a good margin, they usually win.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao ALL of Cousins' trade value is diminished. This team is unbelievable. How does a team manage to turn a fourteen point lead into a 24 point deficit? This game actually makes me miss the Grossman days.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

manning came in with three ints and left with 6. holy shit. :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Can we change the thread title back to SEVENBURG LOL


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TripleG said:


> OK, time to rant.
> 
> I swear to God that I am a Bill Parcells Horcrux or something, because I share a similar football philosophy as him.
> 
> ...


It's not flashy... we can't have that in today's NFL. Goodell would probably impliment a fine if you did it too much..... 

Though I love that KC, playing the old style power football is undefeated and yet still not given any respect because they don't hang 60 on someone week in and week out. Yeah, so what... they keep winning.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Griffin _might_ be the worst QB in the NFL. He's certainly in the discussion.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

pryme tyme said:


> Can we change the thread title back to SEVENBURG LOL


Yes it will revert back to default.

Gotta praise the god for a bit first.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WWF said:


> Griffin _might_ be the worst QB in the NFL. He's certainly in the discussion.


Lol @ Skins fans last year.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Everyone just keep on ignoring the Bengals.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

WWF said:


> Griffin _might_ be the worst QB in the NFL. He's certainly in the discussion.


All three of Minnesota's QB might have something to say about that.

I really think Ponder is the worst of the worst.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> It's not flashy... we can't have that in today's NFL. Goodell would probably impliment a fine if you did it too much.....
> 
> Though I love that KC, playing the old style power football is undefeated and yet still *not given any respect* *because they don't hang 60 on someone* week in and week out. Yeah, so what... they keep winning.


Or because they haven't beaten a team with a winning record this season lol. I love their defense but the offense still has a lot to prove. The second half of their season get's a lot tougher.. Beating AFC West teams (minus the Broncos who they have yet to play twice) and 3/4 of the NFC East (worst division in football) doesn't really prove much. Will be interesting to see how they fair against the Broncos, Saints, Packers, Colts , and 49ers.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WWF said:


> Griffin _might_ be the worst QB in the NFL. He's certainly in the discussion.


I don't disagree. He's all kinds of awful.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> Or because they haven't beaten a team with a winning record this season lol. I love their defense but the offense still has a lot to prove. The second half of their season get's a lot tougher.. Beating AFC West teams (minus the Broncos who they have yet to play twice) and 3/4 of the NFC East (worst division in football) doesn't really prove much. Will be interesting to see how they fair against the Broncos, Saints, Packers, Colts , and 49ers.


The Broncos haven't beaten a team with a winning record this season either.

I think the Broncos are better than the Chiefs but if you're gonna use that as a way to discredit the Chiefs then why not do the same against the Broncos? And I'm not attacking you, speaking in general.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

We already know the LUCKS are the best team in the league guys. Not really much to discuss.


Hopefully the Chiefs are undefeated when the play against the Colts so they can lose their streak just like the Broncos and Seahawks. :kobe3


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Notorious said:


> The Broncos haven't beaten a team with a winning record this season either.
> 
> I think the Broncos are better than the Chiefs but if you're gonna use that as a way to discredit the Chiefs then why not do the same against the Broncos? And I'm not attacking you, speaking in general.


And in a down year, there are very few teams that are impressive at all. Denver gets the love because of points, that is it. But I'd take defensive and running consistency over a team that solely relies on one guy for almost any win. Denver is winning, yes... but their defensive lapses scare the hell out of me and games like today, with Manning not being himself... well, you are relying on that defense to bring points (thankfully they did). I see Denver falling short in the post season again because of this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm watching this game.

CORDARELLE 109 kick off return:mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WWF said:


> Griffin _might_ be the worst QB in the NFL. He's certainly in the discussion.


Chad Henne. I might have misinterpreted the context, but they were talking about putting GABBART in for him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^henne>RG3. do you even know how bad he's been in games when they're still close?


fix is already in.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No KeenumDaPrince this week.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: CALVIN THE GOD*



Pratchett said:


> Everyone just keep on ignoring the Bengals.


I gotta give Cincy props, other wr's besides AJ Green have actually stepped up this year and it's made a big difference for Dalton. I think they have a very good shot at holding on to the division and will probably split with Baltimore and sweep Pitt. It's the playoffs where things get iffy, Marvin Lewis coached teams always are in the post season. He doesn't coach well with pressure and adversity in the equation and the playoffs are nothing but. Remember, Flacco went to the AFCC his rookie year and went through 4 seasons worth of post season dog fights, winning at least 1 playoff game in every year before he got to the next level. I think Dalton still has a lot of dues to pay in post season football before we seriously start talking about the Bengals being SB contenders.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LUCK said:


> ^^^henne>RG3. do you even know how bad he's been in games when they're still close?
> 
> 
> fix is already in.


No, but i have seen the Jags offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Rodgers still amazing. Nothing to see here.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister. Were you even mad when the Cowboys blew the lead today. Or is it expected?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I was mad. Calvin had 329 yds though so what can you do? He could've had more is the scary part.

Dallas had to run the clock out at the end. They didn't. I knew Detroit was going to score there at the end.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

should have had 4 tds too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^Yep, he was down just short of the goal line at least two times I can remember.

Vikes REALLY need to find ways to get the ball to Cordarelle. Talent is blindingly obvious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DARTH COCK said:


> MrMister. Were you even mad when the Cowboys blew the lead today. Or is it expected?


Nah bro, I'm sure he's glad the Cowboys blew a 6 point lead with like a minute to go.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> The Broncos haven't beaten a team with a winning record this season either.
> 
> I think the Broncos are better than the Chiefs but if you're gonna use that as a way to discredit the Chiefs then why not do the same against the Broncos? And I'm not attacking you, speaking in general.


Yeah that's true, the Broncos also have had an easy first half of the year much like the Chiefs due to playing the NFC East and their own division (without playing each other yet). The way Manning is throwing the ball around.. I don't have the same concerns I do with Alex Smith and KC though. I think the Chiefs record has benefited from a weak schedule thus far a lot more then the Broncos has. Definitely taking the Broncos to win the division and have a better record by multiple games in the second half of the year when the quality of opponents goes up for both teams.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

McQueen said:


> All three of Minnesota's QB might have something to say about that.
> 
> I really think Ponder is the worst of the worst.


I like Ponder more than any of the QB's in the draft outdoors in Minnesota for the next 2 years.



MrMister said:


> I'm watching this game.
> 
> CORDARELLE 109 kick off return:mark:


Ho hum, he's only done it twice to open the game this season. Did it at Chicago too.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Had Marvin Jones starting last night as a bye week fill in, swapped him out for Edelman this morning. Jones would go on to have the game of his career and a top 5 fantasy game from a WR this year hauling in 4 TD's for 100+ yds. Edelman had 7 yds receiving. As long as I win it doesn't even matter but if I lose on tonight game... I don't want to think about it lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Monday, Thursday, and Sunday night games have been pretty bad so far this season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Thursday games should just be made Late Sunday Night games.

Nate Burleson was given free pizza for a year from Digiorno :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Arcade said:


> No KeenumDaPrince this week.


Good thing, he's probably still feeling this.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

Just saw that Redskins owner trademarked the name Washington Bravehearts.. Is that a better name than Redskins??


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

PLEASE change to that name so I can make fun of it forever.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

THE_sXeBeast said:


> Just saw that Redskins owner trademarked the name Washington Bravehearts.. Is that a better name than Redskins??



Well he could always change the logo to Mel Gibson's face.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn, Ryan Broyles tore his Achilles. This guy and serious injuries. He's possibly done.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

pryme tyme said:


> Had Marvin Jones starting last night as a bye week fill in, swapped him out for Edelman this morning. Jones would go on to have the game of his career and a top 5 fantasy game from a WR this year hauling in 4 TD's for 100+ yds. Edelman had 7 yds receiving. As long as I win it doesn't even matter but if I lose on tonight game... I don't want to think about it lol.


Won on bye week hell for this team lol. No Torrey, Andre, or Foster


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Reggie Bush ✔ @ReggieBush
> 
> Calvin Johnson is the greatest receiver in the history of the NFL! #dropsthemic


LOL... Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

There are a lot of arguments that can be made over GOATness by position in the NFL. Who is the GOAT QB? Who is the GOAT coach? Who is the GOAT linebacker? etc.

The ONE position that there can be no argument over is GOAT WR.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Josh Freeman had a cameo in Gravity.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Tater said:


> There are a lot of arguments that can be made over GOATness by position in the NFL. Who is the GOAT QB? Who is the GOAT coach? Who is the GOAT linebacker? etc.
> 
> The ONE position that there can be no argument over is GOAT WR.


well said


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Michael Irvin :lmao

That is like trying to argue that Emmitt Smith is the GOAT Running Back.

Talk about your lost causes...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

In other words it's true. :dean

#TRIPLETS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pratchett said:


> Michael Irvin :lmao
> 
> That is like trying to argue that Emmitt Smith is the GOAT Running Back.
> 
> Talk about your lost causes...


HAVE YOU SEEN EMMITT'S *STATS*

lol do you even NFL?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> HAVE YOU SEEN EMMITT'S *STATS*
> 
> lol do you even NFL?


That O-Line he ran behind... _*I *_could have averaged 4 yds per carry behind. Not impressed.
Ki-Jana Carter would have made the Pro Bowl. No one would have touched him, so he would never had gotten hurt.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol the O line schtick. It's been used before. You can't play RB as long as he did and not be among the greatest of all time.

Assuming the 90s Cowboys destroyed your dreams now.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh and YPC

:lmao people need to stop using this stat.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Assuming the 90s Cowboys destroyed your dreams now.


No, that was the 90's Bengals that did that :$


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RIP your dreams then. I know that feel (current Cowboys).


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone disparaging the early 90s cowboys needs to pls go because they're clearly the best team ever assembled in any sport.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Bye Week means no injuries for Chicago this week!








There's always practice...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Also lol Ki-Jana Carter. I didn't think I'd ever hear or read that name again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> anyone disparaging the early 90s cowboys needs to pls go because they're clearly the best team ever assembled in any sport.


werent you born in 1990? :ti


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

yes and I have clear memories of multiple dallas super bowls your point is what? I still remember the telephone number from the 1995 post-super bowl commercial to get the dallas cowboys memorabilia. 

pls go LUCK


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Also lol Ki-Jana Carter. I didn't think I'd ever hear or read that name again.












This is how every Bengals fan remembers him. ALL of us.
Wait, there's more...


























Or as I liked to call him, _Pinata Carter_.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Giants haven't allowed an offensive touchdown in the last two weeks (facing Freeman and Vick/Barkley). It could happen again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the league is on notice. ELI needs to be taken out before he turns ELIte again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They can't beat GB, SF, Seattle, or NO THANKFULLY. Otherwise, yeah even being as bad as they are, I wouldn't be shocked if they won the Super Bowl out of the blue.

This Giants team is pretty close to level of team that won the SB twice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> *They can't beat GB, SF, Seattle, or NO THANKFULLY. * Otherwise, yeah even being as bad as they are, I wouldn't be shocked if they won the Super Bowl out of the blue.
> 
> This Giants team is pretty close to level of team that won the SB twice.


I'm going to blame you if the worst case scenario happens.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They can't. GB would stomp them into next decade. Offense is awesome. Imagine what the SF or Sea D would do to Eli and company. Oh man, they should play RIGHT NOW.

but yeah inb4 Giants run the table.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KeenumDaPrince will start this Sunday against the Colts, and Matt Schaub is healthy. I didn't think Kubiak had it in him to do it, but he made the right decision. Texans might actually have a chance against the Colts now.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LOLSchaub. Scratch that, LOLJaworski for ranking him as the #9 QB. And Flacco at #4 above Brees :ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Flacco is no higher than 10 and never has been. It's funny how quickly people can become overrated in football.


But yeah, Texans still stand no chance. If we made Peyton struggle then I'm sure we can do the same to Keenum.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Flacco was above Brees? LOL


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

1. Peyton
2. Brees
3. CAM
4. Flacco
5. Luck
6. Romo

srs rankings


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't be srs since there is no Rodgers.

I hope it trolls UDFK though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't be trolled. I called Flacco average, you all disagreed, and he proved me right. :kobe3



You could probably list 100s of athletes that have played amazingly well in their contract year that never lived up to the hype after it. I wonder why. :hayden3


Just like I said LUCK>RG3, Kaep, and Wilson and was right about that too. But that was just homer fans being homers. :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WWF said:


> 1. Peyton
> 2. Brees
> 3. CAM
> 4. Flacco
> ...


Lol Cam. Lol Flacco. Lol Romo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Look @ this fuckin' HATER ^



MrMister said:


> Can't be srs since there is no Rodgers.
> 
> I hope it trolls UDFK though.


orit, forgot about him. He goes after CAM.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

speaking of ELITE QBs, where would you guys rank Tom Brady right now?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brady = Palmer atm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WWF said:


> Look @ this fuckin' HATER ^


Man, I'm not even fuckin' hatin'. Dude is playing great, without even getting the national media love that other young QBs like Krapernick and RGknee get.

I'd put him at #5 right now, to be fuckin' honest behind Peyton, Brees, Rodgers, and Luck. But aye, that's just me.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Cam's ARGUABLY the GOAT, man. Right up there with Peyton, Marino, and Elway. 



MrMister said:


> Brady = Palmer atm


JAKE DELHOMME 2009 TERRITORY


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt Barkley>:brady


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WWF said:


> Cam's ARGUABLY the GOAT, man. Right up there with Peyton, Marino, and Elway.
> 
> 
> 
> JAKE DELHOMME 2009 TERRITORY


More like MATT SCHAUB 2013 TERRITORY. :troll


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Fuck off all of you. Brady had the WOAT receiving corps through the 1st 6 games and then his receivers finally get healthy but he injures his throwing hand. But of course no one pays attention to that :kobe

Forgive Brady for not throwing for 500 yds with Julian Edelman as his #1 option or for not throwing for 500 with an injured hand. Sorry he couldn't live up to those ridiculous standards.

THATS MY QB MAN. SHOW SOME RESPECT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao


so let's just excuse the fact that Brady has played COMPLETELY awful because his receiving corps is no longer one of the best in the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> so let's just excuse the fact that Brady has played COMPLETELY awful because his receiving corps is no longer one of the best in the league.


Yeah man why couldn't Brady put up the same numbers with Julian Edelman, Aaron Dobson and Kenbrell Thompkins that Peyton is putting up with Welker, Decker, DT and Thomas or Brees with Graham, Colston, Sproles, etc. or Rodgers with Cobb, Nelson, Jones, etc.

Obviously comparable supporting casts to other elite QB's

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The lack of Stafford love after his GOAT comeback yesterday (even if it was the LOLCowboys) disturbs me.

And all you ******* that say it's all Calvin can just stop right now. Of course you're gonna want to throw it to a guy like Calvin whenever you can, don't be dumb. Plus his #2 and 3 receivers (Burleson and Broyles) are injury prone as fuck, Pettigrew sucks, and FAURIA doesn't completely have the faith of the staff between the 20s because of his blocking problems. Calvin and a bunch of scrubs is all that's available for Stafford right now and he's still killin it. Plus he's about one of the most relied on QBs in the game. Gonna lead the league in attempts again because Lions run game is meh at best.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I guarantee no one criticizing Flacco has watched more then 2 Ravens games this year (I doubt even 2 since the opener was the only nationally televised). Flacco obviously isn't better then Brees but definitely top 10. People have no perception of how a struggling OL/run game affects a QB. When Flacco has had time this year he's been throwing dots so that's how I know none of you have been watching his games and are just going off stat lines or the OL would get mentioned (majority int's from blown protections/drops). Give Aaron Rodgers the Ravens OL from the first couple weeks and tell me how he's overrated because he can't evade an instant pass rush and complete passes to covered wr's while scrambling for his life. 

How about criticizing a QB who actually get's protection and is still struggling worse then Flacco who had a revolving door protecting his blindside for the first 6 weeks. A QB that some people have the nerve to claim is the GOAT and still doesn't get criticized as much as Flacco despite playing worse. Tom Brady is 26th is passer rating, 27th in accuracy %, 31st in YPA, PFF has him credited with 41.7% of his passes being "poor throws". Blaine Gabbert is only at 25%. All this behind a top 10 OL, Brady actually is overrated and always has been. Flacco was massively underrated for his whole career and didn't even start getting any recognition until he was the driving force behind a SB victory for a team with the 17th ranked defense. Brady was never as good as those stats he put up. It's the reason Matt Cassell had consecutive 400+ yd passing games filling in for Brady and never did a damn thing again. Product of the system and playing behind the best OL of the past decade.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

PREACH


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Pats O Line this year is not as good as it what was in previous years. Anyone who actually watches the games would know that.

I don't give a shit if you guys think Brady's overrated. He helped bring the franchise three rings, how many has your favorite QB? Oh ok.

WINNING > STATS.

Brady could finish 32nd in every single stat and I wouldn't give one fuck as long as the team wins.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Pats O Line this year is not as good as it what was in previous years. Anyone who actually watches the games would know that.
> 
> I don't give a shit if you guys think Brady's overrated. *He helped bring the franchise three rings*,* how many has your favorite QB?* Oh ok.
> 
> ...


Joe Montana is my favorite QB. So 4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> Joe Montana is my favorite QB. So 4


And Joe Montana is the GOAT. Who really thinks Brady is better than Joe Montana other than hardcore Patriot homers?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Pats O Line this year is not as good as it what was in previous years. Anyone who actually watches the games would know that.
> 
> I don't give a shit if you guys think Brady's overrated. He helped bring the franchise three rings, how many has your favorite QB? Oh ok.
> 
> ...




If Winning > Stats, then why did you feel the need to come in here and try to back up Brady' lack of stats? We all discussed in the preseason that great QBs make those around them better, and Brady simply hasn't done that. He has been flat-out bad. Terrible even, by his standards. It's not just his receivers; he has not played like the great QB we know he is.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> And Joe Montana is the GOAT. Who really thinks Brady is better than Joe Montana other than hardcore Patriot homers?


Plenty of people think he's better then Peyton that aren't hardcore pats homers and that's just as bad


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> If Winning > Stats, then why did you feel the need to come in here and try to back up Brady' lack of stats? We all discussed in the preseason that great QBs make those around them better, and Brady simply hasn't done that. He has been flat-out bad. Terrible even, by his standards. It's not just his receivers; he has not played like the great QB we know he is.


Because it's ridiculous to say Brady isn't elite anymore based on this season given the circumstances. Not many, IF ANY QB's would be tearing up in New England this season. Mediocre and injured receiving corps? Check. Mediocre run game? Check. Inconsistent O-Line? Check. So tell me which QB's would be just thriving under those circumstances? Tell me these QB's that would just be playing out of their mind with a medicore and injured receiving corp, a mediocre run game and inconsistent O-Line. Please do tell me.

But you guys are all right, the Pats should trade Tom Brady for Carson Palmer. Or hell Palmer's too expensive, trade Brady for Brady Quinn.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure, he's grandfathered into the 'Elite' category, but in no way has he played like an elite player this season. At all.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Because it's ridiculous to say Brady isn't elite anymore based on this season given the circumstances.


Brady isn't elite (I definitely don't consider Flacco elite either). Only 3 elite QB's right now and it's Peyton, Rodgers, Brees.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> Brady isn't elite (I definitely don't consider Flacco elite either). Only 3 elite QB's right now and it's Peyton, Rodgers, Brees.


Let Brady swap supporting casts with what any of those guys have had so far this season and we'd see if you'd be singing the same tune :kobe8

He hasn't played a single game this season with his key options remotely healthy and then when they finally get close to it, he injures his throwing hand.

I'm not saying Brady's played great this season because he hasn't but once again the CIRCUMSTANCES. It's funny how you're quick to defend Flacco with the circumstances he's under in Baltimore right now but Brady doesn't get the same respect.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> Plenty of people think he's better then Peyton that aren't hardcore pats homers and that's just as bad





pryme tyme said:


> If I had to rank them..
> 
> 1. Rodgers
> 2. Brady
> ...


Like you? :hayden3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:buried


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> Like you? :hayden3


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> Like you? :hayden3


That list wasn't all-time like I was talking about in relation to Manning-Brady. Current rankings are fluid. That was done in preseason, we've seen every one play and know what they are bringing to the table this year and rankings have changed for EVERYONE (unless you can predict the future in preseason). Now that I've shown how baseless and irrelevant of a post that is I wanna point out how sad it is that you went through the effort to dig it up hundreds of pages back, just lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Manning won't ever gain proper recognition until he's long gone from the league. Until then he lacks RINGS. Before he lacked a RING, but then he got one and now he's bad because he doesn't have two.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

pryme tyme said:


> *That list wasn't all-time like I was talking about in relation to Manning-Brady*. Current rankings are fluid. That was done in preseason, we've seen every one play and know what they are bringing to the table this year and rankings have changed for EVERYONE (unless you can predict the future in preseason). Now that I've shown how baseless and irrelevant of a post that is I wanna point out how sad it is that you went through the effort to dig it up hundreds of pages back, just lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

err'body tryin' to come at pryme tyme and gettin made to look like FOOLS as usual 

I wonder if Dan Marino would've been hassled over not having more than one ring had he won one.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

also I'd like to say give any top 10 QB Brees, Manning, or Rodger's receiving corps and they would likely a ton of damage passing too. People really do not take that into account when ranking these guys and do focus far too much on stats(RIGHT MRMR?).


Compare those casts to ones that Flacco, Brady, Wilson, Kaep, etc have and it's clear which teams put a ton of money down on offense to ensure their QB will have amazing success. Yet that amazing success stops in the playoffs when they face far more complete teams that just grind out the victories against them. Brees, Peyton, Brady, and Rodgers only ever won when their teams played well as a whole rather them just destroying everyone in their paths. I'm pretty sure each of them have failed to win the superbowl in the best year statistically(except maybe Brees). 




THAT BEING SAID, Brady has played awful and all of it can't be pinned on his receivers. Come on noto, I know you know better. Brady is slumping, it happens, and he will probably get over said slump before the end of the year because he's still BRADY, but that doesn't mean he isn't playing at a bad level right now. Even you have said his passes haven't been as accurate this year during games.




#UNBIASEDOPINION :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> THAT BEING SAID, Brady has played awful and all of it can't be pinned on his receivers. Come on noto, I know you know better. Brady is slumping, it happens, and he will probably get over said slump before the end of the year because he's still BRADY, but that doesn't mean he isn't playing at a bad level right now. Even you have said his passes haven't been as accurate this year during games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brady hasn't been great this year, I'm not saying he has. I'm just saying I wouldn't be so quick to act like he's regressed and is no longer a top tier QB. Let's see what happens when he as well as his key receivers are healthy. Pats offense is averaging 25.6 PPG over the last 3 games which would rank in the top 10 offensively. Amendola & GRONK are back. Ridley is starting to get it going. Vereen will be back in a few weeks. The rookies are no longer being relied upon to be #1 or #2 options on offense. I just think it's all premature given the CIRCUMSTANCES.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

dis ..... crying about having no run game when his team is 12th in rush yards per game and 8th in TDs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> dis ..... crying about having no run game when his team is 12th in rush yards per game and 8th in TDs


Stats can be deceiving. Pats run game has been inconsistent this season, however in the past few weeks it's looked good. And that's mostly due to the fact that RIDLEY is looking like RIDLEY again.

Now if only BB would stop being a fucking mong and make Ridley the top guy again at least until Vereen gets back. I feel like crying when I see Blount out there. Who's FAT and slower than Brady.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

WHEN WILL THE EXCUSES END, NOTO?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Because it's ridiculous to say Brady isn't elite anymore based on this season given the circumstances. Not many, IF ANY QB's would be tearing up in New England this season. Mediocre and injured receiving corps? Check. Mediocre run game? Check. Inconsistent O-Line? Check. So tell me which QB's would be just thriving under those circumstances? Tell me these QB's that would just be playing out of their mind with a medicore and injured receiving corp, a mediocre run game and inconsistent O-Line. Please do tell me.
> 
> But you guys are all right, the Pats should trade Tom Brady for Carson Palmer. Or hell Palmer's too expensive, trade Brady for Brady Quinn.


Manning had Wayne, Pierre Garcon(before he became great and wasn't as polished, also prone to drops), Collie(another young player), and Tamme with one of the worst olines in the league during the 2010 season and never managed to do this bad. I'd also take almost all your running backs over the shit we were using with Addai and Brown. 

So basically he had Wayne like Brady has GRONK and still didn't finish the season this poorly. Although this is the same season where he had a stretch of 11 INTs(something like that) in like 3 games and he was playing AWFUL. But he managed to rebound because that's what great players do and I expect the same out of Brady.


But in the meantime, instead of thinking about every excuse in the book for Brady, why not just admit he's off his game this year and typically isn't this bad? It's easy to blame it on circumstances, but every player deals with bad circumstances and they're paid to overcome such circumstances and Brady isn't doing that right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm gonna blame Josh McDaniels the most just because I don't like him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LUCK said:


> Manning had Wayne, Pierre Garcon(before he became great and wasn't as polished, also prone to drops), Collie(another young player), and Tamme with one of the worst olines in the league during the 2010 season and never managed to do this bad. I'd also take almost all your running backs over the shit we were using with Addai and Brown.
> 
> So basically he had Wayne like Brady has GRONK and still didn't finish the season this poorly. Although this is the same season where he had a stretch of 11 INTs(something like that) in like 3 games and he was playing AWFUL. But he managed to rebound because that's what great players do and I expect the same out of Brady.
> 
> ...


Brady has had GRONK for two games. He's had Amendola for like 2.5 games, I know it'll probably say Amendola has played more than that but trust me it's only that.

If Brady had GRONK & Amendola for every game and was performing like this then hell yeah I'd be a lot more critical. But he hasn't. I'm just saying let's see what Brady does when he's healthy and his receivers are somewhat close to healthy before acting like he's washed up.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Stats can be deceiving.


are you really gonna let this shit fly MrMister


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No, I warned him for lying.


When the hell did Seattle's O line become so fucking awful? I know they're missing Okung, but lol Rams are destroying this O line. RAMS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mr Mister, thoughts on Dallas having only 1 win ever in a game where Dez has multiple TD's?

Also, Arizona was the first team to play SEA and not lose the game the next week, took until week 8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brah's it's gonna be so terrible when the Giants win the SB again


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> Mr Mister, thoughts on Dallas having only 1 win ever in a game where Dez has multiple TD's?
> 
> Also, Arizona was the first team to play SEA and not lose the game the next week, took until week 8


It's a weird STAT. Not sure what else to say about it except if Dallas is throwing a lot it means it's a close game and it's the only thing they can do well and they lose as much as they win and the defense hasn't been good since like 2002 or some shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, Dez scoring touchdowns is obviously why they're losing games. BRILLIANT. :ti




Cowboys have managed to blow 4 10 point leads since like 2010 or 2011 though which is really lols worthy. Literally no one in the league loses like they do(okay the chargers do, but lolchargers).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers DID. Not anymore, though. :kobe3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Combine bad coaching/terrible clock management with bad defense and :romo and bad things happen.


Still <3 you :romo


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Best part about that Lions/Cowboys game was Stafford was miked up for it. Judging from his Browns game in his rookie year, this'll be another GOAT.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Important:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

would've marked if he tripped and lost the ball


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I think their defense costs them close games more then Romo does. Losses to Denver and Detroit fall almost exclusively on the defense. Both times the defense had chances to get stops and flat out didn't. They completely disrespected Megatron this week, no doubles, no shading.. did Kiffin even prepare for him at all? Just some horrible coaching decisions in these close games, your facing the most dominant wr of the last decade and your playing him like he's Joe Blow.. of course he's going to light you up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Some of that was just Calvin being Calvin. The bomb from stafford that was perfectly timed by a double covered Calvin is one. Some of it was the players just not executing. The slant he took 80+ yards should've been about a 10 yard gain but they did a poor job tackling. In the last drive they had a rookie S back and Stafford did a great job of looking him off to keep 1 on 1 coverage for Calvin.

I agree they should've probably put a guy right on him with a safety shadowing a bit deeper, but Staffords shown he isn't afraid to throw it up to Calvin even in that situation and let him go get it. And then they just didn't execute on some of those plays.

Still, hopefully Linehan and Stafford start to target him as much as they did yesterday. He should be getting 14-18 looks a week unless they put about 3 guys on him (even then he can outjump any DB).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

brah, I could be a successful NFL QB if I was throwing to Calvin

Stafford is NOTHING


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao :lmao

If Stafford was on the Panthers they would've been a playoff team a long time ago. Supercam ain't got shit on Stafford.

Don't disrespect Stafford. You're just gonna look silly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

notsureifsrs

I was just fuckin' with you, but if you disrespect the CAM, you get the RAPE. Let me know if you'd like to be raped.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

obv. i know you're not THAT dumb.

Actually don't mind Cam though. Haven't seen him play a lot this year but I think he's got the best physical ability out of most of these young QBs that get attention. Mentally he seems to be coming along, but I'd wait to jump on that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LUCK>both.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nah, bro. MrMr will appreciate these STATS:

*Luck:* 136 Completions, 60.7% Completion Percentage, 7.0 Yards per attempt, 1,574 Yards, 10 TD, 3 INT
*Cam:* 131 Completions, 64.9 Completion Percentage, 7.7 Yards per attempt, 1,552 Yards, 12 TD, 5 INT 

CAM >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

noto will appreciate the win/loss record.


LUCK: 17/8

Newton: 17/22

:kobe8


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WINS :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, the Rams fought tonight. D kept us in the game long enough to give the offense the chance to win, but just a bad playcalling at the end.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LUCK said:


> noto will appreciate the win/loss record.
> 
> 
> LUCK: 17/8
> ...


Ya, bro. WINS. They have the same amount. IDK what you're getting at here. :kobe3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Inb4 FOLES beats up on oakland and philly gets first place back 6 days from now


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Giants are experiencing a resurgence. DAT DEFENSE hasn't allowed a score in two games. BEASON.

It's time. :eli2 :eli2 :eli2 :eli2

Not a Giants fan BTW


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Love Earl Thomas. Probably because he reminds me of Ed Reed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damnit Kellen Clemens. Why couldn't you be a good qb for one play and beat the Seahawks.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm with Noto on #TeamWINS


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: NFL Week 8: CALVIN THE KWISATZ HADERACH*



Perfect Poster said:


> Some of that was just Calvin being Calvin. The bomb from stafford that was perfectly timed by a double covered Calvin is one. Some of it was the players just not executing. The slant he took 80+ yards should've been about a 10 yard gain but they did a poor job tackling. In the last drive they had a rookie S back and Stafford did a great job of looking him off to keep 1 on 1 coverage for Calvin.
> 
> I agree they should've probably put a guy right on him with a safety shadowing a bit deeper, but Staffords shown he isn't afraid to throw it up to Calvin even in that situation and let him go get it. And then they just didn't execute on some of those plays.
> 
> Still, hopefully Linehan and Stafford start to target him as much as they did yesterday. He should be getting 14-18 looks a week unless they put about 3 guys on him (even then he can outjump any DB).


Yeah I know what you mean about Calvin being Calvin.. wasn't trying to discredit Megatron or Stafford's great games because they flat out just made some plays regardless of coverage scheme. I was just saying if I were a Cowboys fan I would be disappointed with how Monte Kiffin had the defense prepared. You absolutely have to shade Calvin in every personnel situation that will allow for it, he's still gonna make plays even against good coverage but it put's your defense in the best possible situation to succeed. You wanna disrespect the best WR in football by not even shading him with a safety he's going to disrespect you right back by abusing your defense. Cowboys fans basically made Rob Ryan the scapegoat for the defenses struggles last year when half of his players were on IR. They got a couple injuries this year too but I think most cowboys fans would take Ryan back in a heart beat after seeing what Monte Kiffin is bringing to the table. Might want to look for a new db's coach this offseason as well.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

7-1......7 AND FUCKING 1.....Thank god.....I almost lost my shit at the end of the game. We almost lost. To the Rams. TOO THE FUCKING RAMS. We really need Okung back. I hope we can get him and Harvin out on the field next week. I almost died when I heard that Sherman went down. But, atleast he made it back into the game. Damn, watching that was stressful. We need to step the fuck up now. But still, 7-1 :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Important:


I wouldn't want this ass hat on my team. That's being a prick just for the sake of being a prick. He's lucky the defender was mature enough not to Andre Johnson his ass in the endzone just for his trouble. Do you see Calvin Johnson doing this? What about Jerry Rice? Tate doesn't even have a 100 yd receiving game this season (Just 1 total in a 4 year career LOL). I've always liked Tate because he's an ND guy but I guess Pete Carroll's personality and style of coaching just breeds douche bags no matter where he goes. Can't wait to see Whitner or Eric Reid hit this clown in the mouth.


Golden Tate = Desean Jackson with no talent


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chip Kelly said:


> Inb4 FOLES beats up on oakland and philly gets first place back 6 days from now


Expecting missed field goals to curse Philly next week too leading to another solid Oakland win.

8*D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

> Brandon Meriweather doesn't just deliver cheap shots on the football field.
> The Washington Redskins safety got downright personal with Brandon Marshall, bringing up past allegations of domestic abuse against the Chicago Bears receiver after he called on the NFL to kick Meriweather out of the league for his headhunting ways.
> “He feels like I need to be kicked out of the league? I feel like people who beat their girlfriends should be kicked out, too,” Meriweather told the Washington Post on Monday after returning from a one-game suspension for illegal hits on Marshall and Alshon Jeffery during the Redskins' 45-41 win over the Bears on Oct. 20.
> Meriweather was referencing a 2009 misdemeanor battery charge against Marshall for allegedly hitting his then-girlfriend, Rasheedah Watley, a year earlier. Marshall, who was acquitted of all charges, was arrested but not charged in a separate incident involving Watley, who also unsuccessfully sued the Bears receiver for abuse in 2012.
> ...


:jordan3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Why is Seattle so bad on the road? :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The way Tate moves his hand in a "talking" gesture, I'm assuming that DB was talking shit earlier in the game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah that's Janoris Jenkins, the same guy that was apparently talking mad shit to Steve Smith last week and the guy who he had that heated interview about.

I don't see what Tate did as that big of a deal. But then again, I generally have no issue with taunting or TD celebrations. If you don't want the player to taunt you on a TD run, don't let him score.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> I wouldn't want this ass hat on my team. That's being a prick just for the sake of being a prick. He's lucky the defender was mature enough not to Andre Johnson his ass in the endzone just for his trouble. Do you see Calvin Johnson doing this? What about Jerry Rice? Tate doesn't even have a 100 yd receiving game this season (Just 1 total in a 4 year career LOL). I've always liked Tate because he's an ND guy but I guess Pete Carroll's personality and style of coaching just breeds douche bags no matter where he goes. Can't wait to see Whitner or Eric Reid hit this clown in the mouth.
> 
> 
> Golden Tate = Desean Jackson with no talent


You always overreact to everything.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ESPN is really trying to make a story out of Dez on the sidelines. Ed Werder basically lying again I'm sure.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Talk about a boring ass trade deadline lol, has there even been 1 trade?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

MrMister said:


> ESPN is really trying to make a story out of Dez on the sidelines. Ed Werder basically lying again I'm sure.


Now that the audio has come out, I'm hearing some of them starting to backtrack.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Primer said:


> Expecting missed field goals to curse Philly next week too leading to another solid Oakland win.
> 
> 8*D


Wouldn't shock me. Plus i dont think Foles is a sure thing to play yet, so if Barkley is starting there's a possibility that Oakland picks him off about 4 or more times.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> ESPN is really trying to make a story out of Dez on the sidelines. Ed Werder basically lying again I'm sure.


Well they did report his mother being a prostitute, every nightclub altercation hes had, problem in college, and had nfl scouts leak quotes basically saying they thought he was too stupid to play in the nfl. So its not really a suprise theyd jump on him again whenever they get a chance.

For whatever reason he's always been a target for ridiculous media bashing. Wich i of course love.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tater said:


> Now that the audio has come out, I'm hearing some of them starting to backtrack.


Even after showing that audio, Ed Werder was still trying to lie. I don't get why this guy still has a job. Oh wait yes I do, he's good at lying, something ESPN values.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Eagles and Patriots have just completed a BLOCKBUSTER deal





Isaac Sapoaga and a 6th round pick to the Pats for a 5th rounder.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AMAZING GOAT TRADE


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chip Kelly said:


> Wouldn't shock me. Plus i dont think Foles is a sure thing to play yet, so if Barkley is starting there's a possibility that Oakland picks him off about 4 or more times.


Vick not cleared to play? Thought I heard he may start next Sunday - vulnerable, but in the game. I got faith in Oakland, however there's no doubt I'm wanting Barkley in for the biggest advantage possible.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

pretty sure espn is just mad Dez called out the media.


I just go to ESPN for lols now as there are always some to be had. I looked at their power rankings and after putting Colts at number 2 last week after their win over the Broncos they once again moved them down to number 3 and Broncos at number 2 because the Colts had a bye. :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LUCK said:


> pretty sure espn is just mad Dez called out the media.
> 
> 
> I just go to ESPN for lols now as there are always some to be had. I looked at their power rankings and after putting Colts at number 2 last week after their win over the Broncos they once again moved them down to number 3 and Broncos at number 2 because the Colts had a bye. :ti


Who do they have at #1? Chiefs?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah...Chiefs... but they haven't beat a team with a winning record yet in their 8 straight wins.*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Sidney Rice, torn ACL, out for the season. Talk about Harvin coming back at the right time...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *Yeah...Chiefs... but they haven't beat a team with a winning record yet in their 8 straight wins.*


Broncos haven't beat a winning team either and their praised as some GOD around the league who are unstoppable.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ESPN needs to apologize to DezIrvin for their elitist attitude towards his sideline pumping up or whatever he was doing. They didnt even acknowledge he hugged Romo the possession afterwards where Romo threw that TD to Williams did they? 


With Minnesota talking trading Jared Allen to the Seahawks, I think the the rest of the NFC needs to band together and prevent Team Adderall from obliterating the rest of us. I propose the Lions trading Suh & Fairley to the Packers and Tampa sending Revis to Green Bay as well


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> ESPN needs to apologize to DezIrvin for their elitist attitude towards his sideline pumping up or whatever he was doing. They didnt even acknowledge he hugged Romo the possession afterwards where Romo threw that TD to Williams did they?
> 
> 
> With Minnesota talking trading Jared Allen to the Seahawks, I think the the rest of the NFC needs to band together and prevent Team Adderall from obliterating the rest of us. I propose the Lions trading Suh & Fairley to the Packers and Tampa sending Revis to Green Bay as well


Trade deadline is over, brah.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Stad said:


> Broncos haven't beat a winning team either and their praised as some GOD around the league who are unstoppable.


*The unstoppable offense against the unbreakable defense... it's coming. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Vollmer out for the season :bron3

Vollmer joins Jerod Mayo & Vince Wilfork on the season-ending IR list.

This fucking sucks.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> You always overreact to everything.


Nah just more disappointed in Tate then anything. Like I said, I've always liked Tate because he went to ND and that's just extremely against the grain of the type of person he was in college and the type of players ND produces. I wouldn't care if Sherman did this after a pick because at least he can back it up. It's not necessarily what he did that rubs me the wrong way, it's who's doing it that just makes him come off as being so undeservedly arrogant. Tate is a scrub and hasn't even earned the right, Janoris Jenkins is a better CB then he is WR. He's no where near good enough to be acting so arrogant. The guys who have actually have a right to act like this are always the guys who are also too mature to act like this lol. Brandon Browner talked shit all game to TY Hilton and berated him about his size and made it personal and Hilton still didn't go out of his way to act like a prick when he burned him for a TD. Those are the types of players I would want on my team. Torrey Smith and Ike Taylor talk shit every Ravens-Steelers game and have a much more personal rivalry and I couldn't even fathom Torrey doing this and he's 5x the WR Tate is.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stad said:


> Trade deadline is over, brah.


Im sure my Packers are still willing to work around it though


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Notorious said:


> Vollmer out for the season :bron3
> 
> Vollmer joins Jerod Mayo & Vince Wilfork on the season-ending IR list.
> 
> This fucking sucks.


I thought he was out for like 4 weeks?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Look at BB DA GAWD's Halloween costume.










10/10 IMO.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

That's the first time I've ever seen him smile. No joke.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> I wouldn't want this ass hat on my team. That's being a prick just for the sake of being a prick. He's lucky the defender was mature enough not to Andre Johnson his ass in the endzone just for his trouble. Do you see Calvin Johnson doing this? What about Jerry Rice? Tate doesn't even have a 100 yd receiving game this season (Just 1 total in a 4 year career LOL). I've always liked Tate because he's an ND guy but I guess Pete Carroll's personality and style of coaching just breeds douche bags no matter where he goes. Can't wait to see Whitner or Eric Reid hit this clown in the mouth.
> 
> 
> Golden Tate = Desean Jackson with no talent


 I, for one, do not want my team to get penalized for hitting someone in the head. Don't want that 15 yards added in what is probably going to be the most important game of the year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

DarkStark said:


> *The unstoppable offense against the unbreakable defense... it's coming. *


Meanwhile Oakland is stuck with 'em. Dammit all.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Look at BB DA GAWD's Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always shocking to see him smiling and acting like he enjoys life.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pretty sure he acts a ton different in front of the media than he does in other things.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT BELICHICK :lol :mark:

Lol at the trade deadline. I know it isn't the NBA, but I was at least expecting a WR like Britt or Hakeem Nicks to move. Ah well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When is the Trade Deadline ever active?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

There's um...I remember Chris Chambers went to the Chargers one year near the trade deadline. I think.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

DARTH COCK said:


> When is the Trade Deadline ever active?


Braylon Edwards to the Jets and Roy Williams to the Cowboys stick out the most to me when I think of trade deadline deals, I'm sure those GM's wish they had those draft picks back to this day.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Bill is smiling because he has a sword to someone's neck.



Taylor Mays out for the year. Ravens waive Huff and Spears.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Look at BB DA GAWD's Halloween costume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like BB is a hockey fan with that photo in the backround, nice.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

So I was reading an article on Yahoo stating Calvin Johnson's case for MVP. It was actually a good article considering it was on Yahoo, but nonetheless I scrolled through the comments and found this.



> why is there not a separate award in the NFL for best quarterback? it takes away from the honor of MVP if it's basically saved for a QB -- baseball has the Cy Young for pitchers, then an MVP for position players; hockey has the Vezina Trophy for top goalie, and the Art Ross Trophy for MVP for position players... obviously the QB position is important, they're involved in every offensive play. They should get their own category and leave the MVP to the POSITION player who makes the most impact in his team's success


The guy has a good point. Quarterback is the most important position on a football team so clearly the MVP award is most likely going to go a QB year after year except when a running back has a stellar season like AP last year.

There's so many other game changers and impact players who deserve an MVP award like a Calvin Johnson.

Oh and the article...http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nfl--l...ld-leap-into-mvp-consideration-205915774.html


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

His argument is invalid though, because pitchers can win the MVP :kobe


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Stad said:


> Looks like BB is a hockey fan with that photo in the backround, nice.


Miracle on Ice?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> So I was reading an article on Yahoo stating Calvin Johnson's case for MVP. It was actually a good article considering it was on Yahoo, but nonetheless I scrolled through the comments and found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Art Ross isn't MVP though in hockey, it goes to the player with the most points. The Hart trophy is the MVP in hockey, and goalies can win it as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Apparently ESPN had an interview with Marshawn Lynch, and they shot a video of him pouring a bowl of skittles all over his face and into his mouth. I must find a gif of this...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

4chan is going to have a field day with that, methinks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Right up there with McGee dunking an oreo in to a bowl of milk


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Giovanni Bernard with the Bo Jackson in Tecmo Bowl run! :angle2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Play of the year so far tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stad said:


>



...So yes, the Chiefs have indeed proven nothing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

wow, I'm slow. I just realized how retarded that post is. Chiefs are the only team in there that has yet to be play a team over .500, while every other team just has their victories over teams with .500.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WWF said:


> ...So yes, the Chiefs have indeed proven nothing.


9-0 on Sunday, you mad?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No. I just don't see why you'd post a picture that shows how terrible their competition has been, is all.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LUCK said:


> wow, I'm slow. I just realized how retarded that post is. Chiefs are the only team in there that has yet to be play a team over .500, while every other team just has their victories over teams with .500.


Titans were actually 3-1 when the Chiefs played them, and all that is showing is Chiefs aren't the only team that has had an 'easy' schedule. 8 wins is 8 wins, i don't give a shit who they come come against.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stad said:


>


No mention of the Colts? LOL.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Stad said:


> Play of the year so far tbh.


:woolcock


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The team that so many "experts" are picking for a Super Bowl loses to Miami on a safety?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not like it was Jax.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

NFL: AroundTheLeague ‏@NFL_ATL 35s
Marvin Lewis confirms @mikesilver's report. Geno Atkins has ACL injury.

Yikes.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh my, oh my. Thursday Night Football bringing the drama.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

HighFiveGhost said:


>


This is so..... awesome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HighFiveGhost said:


>


Holy shit... Amazing! Would you mind if I were a son of a bitch and sig'd this?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

S/O to Gio for lighting up the scoreboard for all 3 of my fantasy teams in a Bengals loss :dance


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

GIO we are not worthy.

Law Firm probably shouldn't even touch the ball for the rest of the year now. Except for dropsies. No more dropsies GIO.

What the fuck am I saying? FUCK THE BUNGALS!

RIP Atkins knee.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ESPN says that was a 100+ yard run, so Gio owners got gypped of like 7 pts there.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Mike Sherman is still a fucking idiot.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Adam Schefter ‏@AdamSchefter 18m
Week 11 Kansas City Chiefs at Denver Broncos game on Sunday, November 17 now will be played at 8:30 PM ET on NBC

:mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Justin Blackmon suspended indefinitely :lmao

Such a dumbass.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Blackmon suspended indefinitely. Dude's career could be in jeopardy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh god.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Justin Blackmon suspended indefinitely :lmao
> 
> Such a dumbass.


Is it bad that I thought about the 2 fantasy teams I have him on before his actual career


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No, you fantasy hard or don't fantasy at all.



So Colts OC just now wants to get Trent into space? This guy is a genius.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PEP HAMILTON.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

fucking haunts my dreams and my fantasy team. That rhymed.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Someone in a 100$ buy in FF league just dropped Danny Amendola and he has a back up QB (Eli Manning) and a clearly inferior WR (Brian Hartline) still on his roster. Some people shouldn't be allowed to play FF for money lol. If only I was a few spots up on the waivers, 1st place guy is gonna get him :no:



Dude is made of glass but I'd take him as a stash on my team all day. On to the next one, still feel like I have solid wr's even after losing Blackmon (Brandon Marshall, Torrey Smith, Percy Harvin, Keenan Allen, Dwayne Bowe, Aaron Dobson)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Justin Blackmon's career probably done.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Ravens fans when another NFL team starts doing the 7 Nation Army Chant for the first time ever


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah brah, arguably the most popular chant in all of sports is off limits to other NFL teams.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WWF said:


> Yeah brah, arguably the most popular chant in all of sports is off limits to other NFL teams.


:kobe3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah cause they invented the chant.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

No shit they didn't invent the chant. Everyone is such a smart ass I love it. Chris Carr pitched that Ravens fans start doing it YEARS ago after hearing it during the 2006 WC (obviously it started in European Football). As far as North American Sports teams the first teams that inherited into game day tradition were Michigan Wolverines, Penn St, and the Baltimore Ravens. The Ravens were the first NFL team to make it a part of game day tradition and it wasn't until the last 2 years that you could even hear it in any other NFL stadium besides M&T Bank. Go read any article about the chants explosion into North American sports and your bound to see "Baltimore Ravens" in that article and no other NFL team.

For Example:
http://deadspin.com/5875933/how-the-song-seven-nation-army-conquered-the-sports-world "


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

No one cares bro.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

DAT BUTTHURTNESS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah totally butthurt.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

pryme tyme bodybaggin' folks as usual :mark:

:flacco3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyway, the song is RAD. It's planet Earth's as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Got Danny Amendola off waivers!!! :dance


Not sure why a few others passed on picking him up, I know Brady is struggling but that's a very high quality pick up for a waiver player. What is with people's obsession with having an average back up QB or TE in FF? I've always been of the belief that bench spots are much better used for high upside WR's/RB's. If my QB or TE is unfortunate enough to get injured there are players on the waiver wire that can produce similar numbers to most people's back up QB's/TE's without wasting roster spots. For example last year I drafted a high upside RB CJ Spiller instead of a back up QB in the later rounds and he ended up helping me win my league. With guys like Pryor and Locker on most waiver wires whats the point of even having a back up QB on your roster?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

If Dallas doesn't destroy the Vikings tomorrow, I don't know what the fuck to say.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That game could be epically hilarious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Romo will pass for 600.

AD will rush for 375.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

pryme tyme said:


> DAT BUTTHURTNESS


No really pryme tyme, no one gives a fuck.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

So I fully expect the Bucs to beat the Seahawks tomorrow in Seattle :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I know I put all my money on Tampa for tomorrow. 8*D


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Romo will pass for 600.
> 
> AD will rush for 375.


Romo could pass for 1,000 yards and the Boys would still find a way to lose in the end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Never said Dallas would win. The implication was obviously that both defenses suck.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

POLITICALLY INCORRECT said:


> No really pryme tyme, no one gives a fuck.


That's why you felt the need to respond after everyone's already moved on from that topic, clearly you give a fuck :lol

At the end of the day who cares, it's a chant. I was just giving the back story for everyone who acted like the chant wasn't a Ravens game day tradition YEARS before the other NFL teams caught on. Which was the basis for the joke. Y SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

Not looking forward to the Jets game tomorrow. The Saints scare me


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

But Rex Ryan's undefeated against Rob! unk


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

PGSucks said:


> But Rex Ryan's undefeated against Rob! unk


There's hope!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Jets @ Metlife is kind of a trap game for the Saints. They aren't the same dominant team on the road. With that said the Jets are still the Jets. The Saints D has improved and I think Geno & co. will have a hard time generating enough points even if their D manages to keep the Saints around their 23 PPG average on the road. I got the Saints but it might not be the blow out some are forecasting. Who knows with the Jets though, when it rains it fucking POURS for that team.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone else think this Jonathan Martin thing is ridiculous and kinda... stupid?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

loling at people arguing over a fucking chant for 8 hours.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TUEL


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This fucking Dallas game is embarrassing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SUDSY

GENO GOING BARRY SANDERS ON THE SAINTS


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Watching some of these games and seeing these BS fouls... Goodell needs to go and they need to return football to its former self. Right now it's like watching a parody of football. 

It's funny, I thought no one could beat out Selig as the worst commisioner for a league.. Goodell has outstripped him in almost any way possible. But since Selig has been called the cancer of baseball I wonder what that makes the idiot Goodell.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Watching some of these games and seeing these BS fouls... Goodell needs to go and they need to return football to its former self. Right now it's like watching a parody of football.
> 
> It's funny, I thought no one could beat out Selig as the worst commisioner for a league.. Goodell has outstripped him in almost any way possible. But since Selig has been called the cancer of baseball I wonder what that makes the idiot Goodell.


Oh the game's almost ruined. The physicality, outside of the odd running play, is pretty much completely gone, which is one of the major reasons I got into the sport to begin with. It's now as finnesse based as the arena league. 

The emphasis on passing is simply a product of the game being much easier for QB's. People say QB's coming out of college are more "pro ready" because of development in College Football, which is just BS, the NFL is just blatantly much easier to play in these days. Defensive backs can't touch WR's, can't hit them over the middle, can't hit the QB - They're at such a handicap it's insane.

I understand the big hits being legislated out because they're simply insanely damaging to the players, but at least allow DB's to make contact down field again, that's hardly endangering anyone and gives them some sort of chance again. 

It's becoming unwatchable at times.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Oh the game's almost ruined. The physicality, outside of the odd running play, is pretty much completely gone, which is one of the major reasons I got into the sport to begin with. It's now as finnesse based as the arena league.
> 
> The emphasis on passing is simply a product of the game being much easier for QB's. People say QB's coming out of college are more "pro ready" because of development in College Football, which is just BS, the NFL is just blatantly much easier to play in these days. Defensive backs can't touch WR's, can't hit them over the middle, can't hit the QB - They're at such a handicap it's insane.
> 
> ...


The problem was never the hits really... it was the medical response to them. People played with concussions when it was CLEAR they had one. So instead of demanding better recognition and response, they went the easier route that just so happened to benefit scoring and pleasing only the "scoring is everything crowd" that is trying to ruin so many sports. I want all facets of the game level and playing at their best, that is when each sport shines. And as I type that, another BS call in the Saints/Jets game this time. Crying out loud...

As for something positive.. number 86 of Minnesota... fucking props for catching peterson before he was down and basically carrying him for hte touchdown. That was an awesome play!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And to prove my point, just see the call against the Jets in this game. Low hit called, and he hit him ABOVE the fuckign waist. Absolutely disgraceful.

Going to cost us the game too.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Haven't been following the Falcons all year but is it all injuries? They are just terrible this year, Panthers are actually looking pretty good this year though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Panthers on a 4 game win streak, scoring 30+ in all of those games. :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, Chiefs again benefit from total stupidity of the opposing QB.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

These motherfucking Jets man...:lmao

WHAT IS THIS TEAM!?!?!

Are we really about to beat the fucking Saints? After that abortion last week? Holy shit.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What the hell!? Ball is at the half yard line and we run once and pass twice. And on the running play, it's a fucking draw play when the defense was stacked inside. Horrible, horrible play calling.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ponder. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Poor AP. His greatness is wasted on this team. :no:

Should've got on the phone and called Favre again before the season started.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lose by 40 last week, than have a great defensive game against Drew Bees. Chargers are about to lose to and now heading 5-4 in to the Bye :banderas

Nets are about to get a win, if Pats lose would be perfect


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Only in the NFL. My Pats looked awful against Cincy, the same Cincy who destroyed the Jets but then lose to Miami. And now the Jets just beat a great NO team. So many up and down teams this year. 

Pats vs Pitt next :mark: it feels so different seeing how weak Pitt has looked. Really annoys me when fans here whine and cry about the Pats this year. Look at Pitt, look at NO last year or San Diego. The Pats are very good to great every year, instead of complaining they should appreciate it because this B & B era won't last forever.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like Cam Newton was motivated by that little fucker from those NFL Play 30 commercials trying to take his job. Dude is beastin' like a horse fucking a girl.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

9-0. :mark:

BEST DEFENSE IN THE NFL. :mark:

CHIEFS DEFENSE > PANTHERS DEFENSE. :mark:

:kobe3


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

T-Sizzle just Lebron powder toss'd Cleveland after a sack lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stad said:


> 9-0. :mark:
> 
> BEST DEFENSE IN THE NFL. :mark:
> 
> ...


I'll take a defensive team with power running every day all day... 

And the end of that Washington game was horrible in so many ways: Chargers with terrible play calling when they should have easily had a TD and the refs making it even easier for the Redskins in overtime. I just can't believe how bad this game is on average now. There are so few good games anymore.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank god im not betting on any NFL game, i already 3-4...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> I'll take a defensive team with power running every day all day...
> 
> And the end of that Washington game was horrible in so many ways: Chargers with terrible play calling when they should have easily had a TD and the refs making it even easier for the Redskins in overtime. I just can't believe how bad this game is on average now. There are so few good games anymore.


:kobe

Charles is 10x better then every Panthers RB.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:ti @ you feeling the need to compare the Chiefs to Carolina

He said "POWER RUNNING," btw...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ASSEMBLE SEVENBURG.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

AMENDOLA.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been napping a little today, so forgive me if I sound a little retarded...

ON WHAT FUCKING PLANET DID I WAKE UP ON THAT THE BUCS ARE BEATING THE SEAHAWKS 21-0? 

In mother fucking Seattle, no less.

C'mon you assholes... who spiked my water with acid? You jerks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Stad said:


> :kobe
> 
> Charles is 10x better then every Panthers RB.


Um... you realise I'm one of the few that have stuck up for the Chiefs on this board right?


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

So how bout those Jets? :cool2

Geno had a real ugly game, and I thought those two roughing the passer penalties on the Jets were complete BS but somehow they still pulled it out. The Jets are now 3-0 vs the NFC South this and I think they're currently the 6th seed in the AFC.

Bye week next week and then our schedule gets easier. @Buffalo, @Ravens, Dolphins, Raiders, @Carolina, Browns, @Dolphins. 

I've learned not to get my hopes up too much, but I'm a happy Jets fan for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL at Miami, such a classy organisation. If that story came out about the Jets we'd be hearing about it for the next 2 seasons.

In other news...










:banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I blame the Rams for their culture in breeding Incognito. Not the Dolphins fault, all the Rams.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

6 Td's for Foles, Foles to Jackson easy!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

God I love these fucking Jets. Wins like this keep Rex Ryan employed. As far as I am concerned, Rex Ryan's continued coaching stint with the Jets is good for all of us.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Raiders off the field, if Foles gets another TD Raiders throw in the towels


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And then next week Foles will throw five picks and be lucky to pass for 100 yards. Foles is so inconsistent it's not even funny.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm kinda hoping Foles throws another TD, just to see that record broken.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Somebody got Foles on his Fantasy team ?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

FOLES. 

And I've decided I'm only going to post about my good fantasy team instead of complaining about my main one. Beating my opponent 112-30 :mark: DAT RUSSELL WILSON COMEBACK


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Of course, the 1 game that's on here is the one that is so uninteresting that I slept for the past 2 or so hours. 

I miss Foles being Peyton, a comeback in Seattle, and LOL Flacco... Gotta see Pats - Steelers. Zzzz.....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I cannot watch the Patriots play... these commentators slurping off on them all the time when they are clearly a team that should not be feared in maddening. There offense looked DECENT, not great but decent, against the STEELERS. Now if you said this a few years ago I'd be like "whoa... nice" but this steelers D is nothing right now. And... the pathetic Steelers put 24 up on that D... and yet these people trying to make the Patriots out like they are actually a good team instead of an average team playing bad teams.

And Eagles... can you please do that every week? You looke good, then just.. I mean, terrible beyond belief. And the Seahawks needing a comeback against a shit Tampa team........................................... there are no words.

KC is about the only consistent thing out there right now. Jesus this season sucks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> I cannot watch the Patriots play... these commentators slurping off on them all the time when they are clearly a team that should not be feared in maddening. There offense looked DECENT, not great but decent, against the STEELERS. Now if you said this a few years ago I'd be like "whoa... nice" but this steelers D is nothing right now. And... the pathetic Steelers put 24 up on that D... and yet these people trying to make the Patriots out like they are actually a good team instead of an average team playing bad teams.
> 
> And Eagles... can you please do that every week? You looke good, then just.. I mean, terrible beyond belief. And the Seahawks needing a comeback against a shit Tampa team........................................... there are no words.
> 
> KC is about the only consistent thing out there right now. Jesus this season sucks.


Funny how you diss the Pats and claim they're an average team that just beats up on bad teams but yet you're praising the Chiefs when they've haven't played a single team that's currently over .500.

Hypocritical much?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Funny how you diss the Pats and claim they're an average team that just beats up on bad teams but yet you're praising the Chiefs when they've haven't played a single team that's currently over .500.
> 
> Hypocritical much?


DALLAS COWBOYS


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWF said:


> DALLAS COWBOYS


Oh ok. One team.

unk2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Notorious said:


> Funny how you diss the Pats and claim they're an average team that just beats up on bad teams but yet you're praising the Chiefs when they've haven't played a single team that's currently over .500.
> 
> Hypocritical much?


Hmm consistently great defense, good running, smart QB play instead of flashy.... and they aren't going up and down in play. Hmmm.. hmm... do I want to trade that for a team that can't play consistently, drops passes in most games, their QB is clearly on the decline, their defense IS NOTHING SPECIAL, and has played bad teams and looked terrible doing it. 

And really, at this point if you are going to use the only played bad team argument.. you realise there are only a few truly good teams this year, right?

And what the hell was that Rice... you just gave up without even trying to lateral? This year just needs to be restarted because this is the biggest failure of a season I can ever remember. There is very little to even point at that is good in any way. This is a joke... it's like most aren't even playing with a fire in their gut for this game. Course, with Goodell and his "fuck the game it's all about the moneyz!" regime I shouldn't be surprised. They've eithe rnurtured the "fuck the integrity of this sport" attitude or driven it out of everyone else.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Flacco is still elite.

/pryme tyme


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Flacco's huge contract looks funnier each week.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Hmm consistently great defense, good running, smart QB play instead of flashy.... and they aren't going up and down in play. Hmmm.. hmm... do I want to trade that for a team that can't play consistently, drops passes in most games, their QB is clearly on the decline, their defense IS NOTHING SPECIAL, and has played bad teams and looked terrible doing it.
> 
> And really, at this point if you are going to use the only played bad team argument.. you realise there are only a few truly good teams this year, right?


Brah all I'm saying is why diss the Pats because they've played a lot of bad teams but then praise the Chiefs for beating up on a bunch of terrible teams too.

The Chiefs have played great defense, ran the ball well and their QB has played well against most of the worst teams in the leagues. The Pats have played the Jets twice who are better than any team the Chiefs have played. Not even mentioning the Bengals or Saints who are both SIGNIFICANTLY better than any team the Chiefs have played.

I'm just saying man, be consistent. Don't down one team for beating easy competition but then praise another for doing it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Well that's the Ravens season. Must win game and we come out flat and uninspired. The Browns are an underrated team but there's absolutely no excuses for dropping this one. Damn do I feel bad for Flacco, Torrey, and Sizzle though. The botched OL and new players on defense have cost this team an entire season. At least next years draft is loaded, would've been damn near impossible to beat Denver in the playoffs with this current roster anyway (The road to the SB goes through Denver no matter what for AFC teams). Really puts the amount of work that went into last years Title run into perspective.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: NFL Week 9: FOLES also Brady doesn't look like shit which is shocking*



Notorious said:


> Brah all I'm saying is why diss the Pats because they've played a lot of bad teams but then praise the Chiefs for beating up on a bunch of terrible teams too.
> 
> The Chiefs have played great defense, ran the ball well and their QB has played well against most of the worst teams in the leagues. The Pats have played the Jets twice who are better than any team the Chiefs have played. Not even mentioning the Bengals or Saints who are both SIGNIFICANTLY better than any team the Chiefs have played.
> 
> I'm just saying man, be consistent. Don't down one team for beating easy competition but then praise another for doing it.


I'm bashing them, not for playing them, but for playing UGLY in those games. And really, the Saints whould have won. Anyone with a brain could have run out that clock instead of turn it over by downs three straight times in that short a period.....

With KC, they play bad teams BUT... have kept everyone they've played under 17 points, put defensive points up, running points up, and not have stupid stupid turnovers all over the place. If I'm going to hang with a team based on what I've seen this year, it's going to be the team that is a defensive beast, can run the clock down, and doesn't make stupid mistakes. That is the Chiefs... 

And if you are hanging your hat on the Jets in ANY fashion.. yeah, bad argument really. That team goes from decent to the worst football ever so easily that I wouldn't be surprised to see the Bucs put 40 on them if they played. That is how inconsistent that team is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Oh ok. One team.
> 
> unk2


Don't worry you'll be right again next week.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 9: FOLES also Brady doesn't look like shit which is shocking*



Kabraxal said:


> Hmm consistently great defense, good running, smart QB play instead of flashy.... and they aren't going up and down in play. Hmmm.. hmm... do I want to trade that for a team that can't play consistently, drops passes in most games, *their QB is clearly *on the decline, their defense IS NOTHING SPECIAL, and has played bad teams and looked terrible doing it.


:brady2

But seriously, Brady wasnt as good as last year in some games, overthrew some etc.. But clearly on decline??? Okay.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: NFL Week 9: FOLES also Brady doesn't look like shit which is shocking*



Kabraxal said:


> I'm bashing them, not for playing them, but for playing UGLY in those games. And really, the Saints whould have won. Anyone with a brain could have run out that clock instead of turn it over by downs three straight times in that short a period.....
> 
> With KC, they play bad teams BUT... have kept everyone they've played under 17 points, put defensive points up, running points up, and not have stupid stupid turnovers all over the place. If I'm going to hang with a team based on what I've seen this year, it's going to be the team that is a defensive beast, can run the clock down, and doesn't make stupid mistakes. That is the Chiefs...
> 
> And if you are hanging your hat on the Jets in ANY fashion.. yeah, bad argument really. That team goes from decent to the worst football ever so easily that *I wouldn't be surprised to see the Bucs put 40 on them if they played.* That is how inconsistent that team is.


HEY WE DESTROYED THE BUCS FFS

(by one point with the help of a penalty)


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

How old is Brady now? 35?

Its not entirely impossible his best days are behind him but yeah a few bad weeks doesn't mean hes done yet, especially given the injuries to his receiving core hes had to work around.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:brady3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NFL Week 9: FOLES also Brady doesn't look like shit which is shocking*



Kabraxal said:


> I'm bashing them, not for playing them, but for playing UGLY in those games. And really, the Saints whould have won. Anyone with a brain could have run out that clock instead of turn it over by downs three straight times in that short a period.....
> 
> With KC, they play bad teams BUT... have kept everyone they've played under 17 points, put defensive points up, running points up, and not have stupid stupid turnovers all over the place. If I'm going to hang with a team based on what I've seen this year, it's going to be the team that is a defensive beast, can run the clock down, and doesn't make stupid mistakes. That is the Chiefs...
> 
> And if you are hanging your hat on the Jets in ANY fashion.. yeah, bad argument really. That team goes from decent to the worst football ever so easily that I wouldn't be surprised to see the Bucs put 40 on them if they played. That is how inconsistent that team is.


I'm not hanging my hat on the Jets at all. I'm just pointing out just how easy the Chiefs schedule has been that a team like the Jets is better than any team they've faced. Pats would probably be 9-0 too if they had the same schedule as the Chiefs.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KEENUMDAPRINCE!!!!!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Flacco's huge contract looks funnier each week.


Statistically the worst running game since the NFL merger, at least watch the games and know what your talking about if your going to criticize this awful team lol. Flacco, Torrey, Marlon, and Pitta are the future of the franchise.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FOLES

I mean...wait. No, that's what I mean.

Blah.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol Foles... Raiders... Wow.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nothing like doing it at home too. Booourns.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> Nick Foles had one fewer fantasy point today than Ray Rice has all season.
> 
> — Nate Ravitz (@NateRavitz) November 4, 2013


That game was crazy.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Case. Da fucking. PRINCE. Keenum. :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

R.I.P Matt Schaub's Texans career. There's always Jacksonville, Schaub.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It should be noted KC's played what, 4 backup QBs in their last 5? Fitzpatrick, Campbell, Keenum, Tuel, and Pryor (basically a rookie) in the other. Not exactly murderers row for the Chiefs.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Bucs


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't see the fuss with dissecting each win from the Chiefs. If they're as strong as their fans believe, they'll kill in the playoffs. Let that be the guide to prove things. They're playoff bound as it is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Primer said:


> Don't see the fuss with dissecting each win from the Chiefs. If they're as strong as their fans believe, they'll kill in the playoffs. Let that be the guide to prove things. They're playoff bound as it is.


Very much so agreed. It's why we have playoffs. The regular season just positions you.

Also, thoughts on FOLES?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

FOLES just stole the job from Vick now 

But for real though 7 touchdowns is no joke, FOLES :clap

Sorry bro


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I bow to him. Seven TD's, ffs.

FOLES > Oakland D.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

He made Charles THE GREAT Woodson his bitch today


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Woodson still retains his title in my heart. :$


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Primer said:


> I bow to him. Seven TD's, ffs.
> 
> FOLES > Oakland D.


So you saw it too. I had to check just to make sure it actually happened.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Blown "roughing the kicker" call leads to a Texans TD. Now, the shittiest review reversal I've ever seen on a Texans fumble. Unfuckingreal. There's no conclusive evidence to reverse that call.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Whoa, hope Kubiak's okay.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Whoa, hope Kubiak's okay.


Yeah. Holy fuck. It was halftime and I came in my room. From the other room I heard the report. WTF? I like Kubiak. He is a good guy. I hope he is okay.












It's possible he just had a :mark: attack over how good Case The Prince Keenum has been playing.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What the hell happened to Kubiak?*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just heard that Kubiak collapsed or something like that during halftime. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *What the hell happened to Kubiak?*


He was heading towards the locker room and then collapsed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

They say it wasn't a heart attack, but, he fell and was in obvious pain, couldn't even sit up.

Sounds like a heart attack to me, but, apparently his heart/pulse was fine and he was just brought to the hospital as a precaution. The reporter blamed it on 'staying up late most nights and it caught up to him'.


k.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

guy who hit heyward bay just now gonna get fined. :goodell.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

This was me today


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O look, refs making another horrid call. I"m shocked. SHOCKED i say.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Houston is about to blow ANOTHER 4th quarter lead. Do they play the Chargers this year? They'd probably both blow a chance to win in 4th quarter and tie. Kubiak going down to top it off. Houston Texans are as big a train wreck as the Falcons.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> Houston is about to blow ANOTHER 4th quarter lead. Do they play the Chargers this year? They'd probably both blow a chance to win in 4th quarter and tie. Kubiak going down to top it off. Houston Texans are as big a train wreck as the Falcons.


They played the Chargers in week 1. Chargers blew like a 24 point lead and the Texans ended up winning.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Jesus, they both suck at holding anything resembling a lead. Sad, because the Texans should be better than this. At least .500 

Nice sig btw. I have little faith in the Celtics this year, but it's an obvious rebuilding year. I'll watch and cheer, but part of me will cheer for Brooklyn, if at least against the Heat and Lakers. I guess I'll have to join you with a Celtics sig in a week or so.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT! COLTS SHOULDN'T EVEN HAVE SCORED ANOTHER TD! THAT ANDRE JOHNSON CATCH SHOULD'VE BEEN RULED AS A GOD DAMN CATCH! WHAT IS THE FUCKING DEFINITION OF A CATCH THEN IF THAT'S NOT A CATCH? FUCK YOU REFS AND FUCK YOU RANDY BULLOCK, THE WORST FUCKING KICKER IN NFL HISTORY. KICK HIS GOD DAMN ASS OF THE FUCKING TEAM!

Anyways, Keenum did great tonight. I expect him to fully start after this point. Texans season is over. It's done. This season will just be an evaluation season to see who stays and goes after this season. Bullock can join Schaub on the Jaguars next year.

Rockets are 3-0 btw.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> Jesus, they both suck at holding anything resembling a lead. Sad, because the Texans should be better than this. At least .500
> 
> Nice sig btw. I have little faith in the Celtics this year, but it's an obvious rebuilding year. I'll watch and cheer, but part of me will cheer for Brooklyn, if at least against the Heat and Lakers. I guess I'll have to join you with a Celtics sig in a week or so.


Yeah it's gonna be tough to watch, losing so many games this year. Hopefully it all pays off with the #1 pick. And yeah I'll be cheering for Brooklyn against select teams. Wouldn't mind seeing KG & Pierce win another ring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Arcade said:


> FUCK YOU REFS


Lol. Roughing the kicker and the ridiculous fumble overturn resulting in 14 bogus points. But yeah, refs screwed the Texans.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Best thing about today being a Lions fan no loss! Yay!!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Lol. Roughing the kicker and the ridiculous fumble overrule resulting in 14 bogus points. But yeah, refs screwed the Texans.


Doesn't change that Andre Johnson's catch should've officially been ruled as a catch. Randy Bullock's missed FG's had a greater affect on the game than that call tonight. Why did Neil Rackers leave the team again?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Rockets are 3-0 btw.


Rockets fan here since 1990. Hell yeah Clutch City baby!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Doesn't change that Andre Johnson's catch should've officially been ruled as a catch.


I missed it. Was it as bad as the Calvin Johnson one against the Bears 2 years ago that he clearly caught and was called a non catch? That was currently the worst "no catch" call I can recall. :cussin:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Arcade said:


> Doesn't change that Andre Johnson's catch should've officially been ruled as a catch. Randy Bullock's missed FG's had a greater affect on the game than that call tonight. Why did Neil Rackers leave the team again?


and i thought David Akers was bad.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> I missed it. Was it as bad as the Calvin Johnson one against the Bears 2 years ago that he clearly caught and was called a non catch? That was currently the worst "no catch" call I can recall. :cussin:


It probably wasn't as bad as that, but it definitely would've been a catch before the rule. Johnson caught the ball before silding towards out of bounds, and had full control of the ball when he was inbounds. He lost control of the ball when he was out of bounds.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Honestly, this year when you talk about refs its "what haven't they fucked up". This is atrocious officiating... and that's not counting the horrid rulebook they have to follow. When you add that in, this is probably the worst league in the world in terms of officiating. It's pathetic.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Honestly, this year when you talk about refs its "what haven't they fucked up". This is atrocious officiating... and that's not counting the horrid rulebook they have to follow. When you add that in, this is probably the worst league in the world in terms of officiating. It's pathetic.


:kg1:artest3:blake:mcgee3:bosh:kobe2:deandre

The NBA is FAR worse than the NFL. Times five. To the tenth power. 

The NFL is so much better than the NBA it's not even fucking close. This is essentially like arguing "Who was better - Peyton Manning or Jeff Garcia?"


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey man don't insult Jeff Garcia.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Freeloader said:


> :kg1:artest3:blake:mcgee3:bosh:kobe2:deandre
> 
> The NBA is FAR worse than the NFL. Times five. To the tenth power.
> 
> The NFL is so much better than the NBA it's not even fucking close. This is essentially like arguing "Who was better - Peyton Manning or Jeff Garcia?"


True.. It's gotten to the point they ignore the basic rules and I've just tuned out the rules completely for that sport. The NFL is getting there quick.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> I missed it. Was it as bad as the Calvin Johnson one against the Bears 2 years ago that he clearly caught and was called a non catch? That was currently the worst "no catch" call I can recall. :cussin:


NOTHING in the NFL will ever be worse than that garbage! Hey refs that day....

:flip


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> :kg1:artest3:blake:mcgee3:bosh:kobe2:deandre
> 
> *The NBA is FAR worse than the NFL. Times five. To the tenth power. *
> 
> The NFL is so much better than the NBA it's not even fucking close. This is essentially like arguing "Who was better - Peyton Manning or Jeff Garcia?"


This. NBA refs impact the game like no other. Joey Crawford, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

The NBA is unwatchable sometimes. Refs have such a huge ego. Even more so than umpires and football refs.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

DARTH COCK said:


> Hey man don't insult Jeff Garcia.


Agreed. 

Garcia was a gamer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> The NBA is unwatchable sometimes. Refs have such a huge ego. Even more so than umpires and football refs.


I don't know man. I've seen way more umps get mad at a pitcher for even looking like he was fustrated at the strike zone.

Not to say there isn't bullshit calls in the NBA either cause there certainly is.


----------



## Bray Wyatt (Oct 29, 2013)

I love the Jets but this team is so bi-polar. I didn't have high expectations this year (although I did for the D) but they need to address the offense in a bad way next season. I've never been a fan of Geno but I will root for his success as long as he is a Jet.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Are we comparing the refs in the NBA to the ones in the NFL? 

To the NFL's credit, at least their refs are just bad. In the NBA, they're corrupt. I'll take bad over corrupt any day of the week.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Clearly you guys have never seen the WOATs that are soccer refs. :lmao:lmao:lmao

At least you can challenge some score/plays. The higher ups in soccer (FIFA/UEFA etc.) are like the catholic church, scared of new technology like its the devil.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*You know that NFL has become a league for pussies when...*

You know that NFL has become a league for pussies when... the worst injury during a season comes when a coach with a bad knee trips on the 24th yard line












But seriously I miss the old NFL...the kick-offs Always RULED...


.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...voicemails-miami-dolphins-nflpa-investigation

What the fuck is going on


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Incognito strikes me as the kind dude that will be found dead beside some heroin and KFC in the next 10 years.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

And to think NFL Network did a pretty long segment about Incognito about how he's matured and grown into a team leader. :ti


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Flynn is released. Who is next?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BE A STAR.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Everyone look at Incognito's twitter feed. He's just talkimg shit to Adam Schefter about his name being dragged through lies, and how he wants an apology and his name cleared... But that was before the voice mail leaked. :lmao. What a jackass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn looks like this piece of trash deleted those tweets.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

fpalm

"Hey, wassup, you half n----- piece of s---. I saw you on Twitter, you been training 10 weeks. [I want to] s--- in your f---ing mouth. [I'm going to] slap your f---ing mouth. [I'm going to] slap your real mother across the face [laughter]. F--- you, you're still a rookie. I'll kill you."

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9...-dolphins-used-slurs-messages-jonathan-martin


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LUCK said:


> BE A STAR.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

T.Y. Hilton destroyed me in fantasy last night. I'm down 25 points, but I have Brandon Marshall going tonight...so there's a very slim hope for me.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Da Bears vs Green Bay Suckers tonight :mark:


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Richie Incognito is the most despicable Miami Dolphins player since Ray Finkle and Finkle kidnapped Dan Marino and a dolphin


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is my two cents on Incognito.
1. Why was he mad at the guy? 

2. It's just words...It's nothing compared to hazings that Prince recieved in Jets. That was brutal, but noone outside NY cared...in this case it's a big witch hunts. Effing relax already.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

he was literally just being a bully/douche. I doubt this is actually race related.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Goodbye Richie Incognito.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tater said:


> fpalm
> 
> "Hey, wassup, you half n----- piece of s---. I saw you on Twitter, you been training 10 weeks. [I want to] s--- in your f---ing mouth. [I'm going to] slap your f---ing mouth. [I'm going to] slap your real mother across the face [laughter]. F--- you, you're still a rookie. I'll kill you."
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9...-dolphins-used-slurs-messages-jonathan-martin


What a piece of shit, Miami needs to release him ASAP.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

That GOAT Romo


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

HighFiveGhost said:


> That GOAT Romo


:lmao

better than running into an open asshole like Sanchez did


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:romo:romo:romo


@Stad: Word is Incognito will be released. He's probably done for his career.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

http://deadspin.com/is-richie-incognitos-dad-blasting-jonathan-martin-on-m-1457997230

fpalm


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Incognito needs some counseling from WWE's anti-bullying campaign. Looks like he needs it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The GOAT Bay Packers should hopefully dominate today :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Incognito for WWE Be-A-Star ambassador


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

McCownNation is gonna run wild tonight! Ok, I am not really seeing a victory tonight, but if Chicago does pull it off, I'll be elated. :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao omg that Romo gif

:romo :romo4 :romo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it's easily one of the top 5 things I've seen this year.

My love for :romo is at an all time HIGH.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOME SWEET HOME


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

A Dallas/SF playoff game would be so everything

although I am pretty sure dallas would get killed


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Sack for the chicken chaser. Good job McClellin.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WWF said:


> HOME SWEET HOME


Don't worry, Lions will take the Panthers spot.

Actually, with Rodgers possibly out, NFC NORTH HERE WE COME :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Megatron to suffer career ending injury for that comment alone.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

McQueen don't you dare wish harm on Megatron. He was already out against GB and the rest of our receivers couldn't do shit. You stay away.

Stay safe Megatron. And Stafford.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Until we know how long Rodgers the GOAT is out I can't really say if we'll make a playoff run. We'll be lucky to make the playoffs if it's long-term


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

His arm isn't in a sling so that's somewhat a good sign. No way to know though right now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I get the feeling Gruden absolutely loves magic tricks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

His injury is fatal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Aid180 said:


> I get the feeling Gruden absolutely loves magic tricks.


SAN-ZEN-BACKAH


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Time for a little 4th Quarter prayer:

Oh great Ditka, hallowed be da name,
Da kingdom come, da will be done,
On da field, as it is in practice,
Give us this day our daily takeaways
And forgive us our penalties, as we forgive those who penalize us,
Save us from da time of challenges, and deliver us from stupidity,
For da orange, da navy, Chi town is yours,
Now and forever BEAR DOWN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

cheeseSHREADHEAD is goat.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Think I cursed the Packers. Everyone in my sig is now injured.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Ratman said:


> Think I cursed the Packers. Everyone in my sig is now injured.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

McQueen said:


>


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Forte killed it tonight, my fantasy team thanks you!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I can post that .gif to express my jubilation all fucking day.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Seneca Wallace is seriously terrible :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Three way tie in the NFC North. :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wallace is a fucking joke. Rodgers ass better be ready by Sunday.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm seeing it may be a broken collarbone for Rodgers. Big blow to my fantasy team if true, but this would really put the pressure on the Lions to take advantage of these injuries.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'm seeing it may be a broken collarbone for Rodgers. Big blow to my fantasy team if true, but this would really put the pressure on the Lions to take advantage of these injuries.


source?

If it's Glazer, I'll give it credence. If it's Shefter, PLS GO.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Bears win?!? What da hell, I didn't expect McCown to throw like that tonight. And Forte really carried us thank fuck


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: NFL Week 9: FOLES also J E T S JETS JETS JETS*



Aid180 said:


> Three way tie in the NFC North. :mark:


Only one team will make the Cut(ler)

Vikings to go undefeated the rest of the year and win the division. :banderas


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Now I'm seein he should be fine. Ones from some doctor that works for ESPN (not that Stephania Bell chick) and the other was a Bears reporter (who I'd assume is at the game). Don't know the credibility of either, so may as well wait.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

McCown was way better than I thought he would be. He was as about as solid a QB you could ask for in a backup. Of course having Forte and the O line playing well helped a ton.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bears won!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I need to get one of these. :lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'm seeing it may be a broken collarbone for Rodgers. Big blow to my fantasy team if true, but this would really put the pressure on the Lions to take advantage of these injuries.


:kobe he wouldn't of been able to move his left arm at all. He got it movement tested on the sideline, walked off with his hands by his side and returned with his hands in his pockets. No way he could have that mobility with a broken collarbone :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

His arm would also be in a sling if he broke his collarbone.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

He also jogged up and down the sideline before going off the field. It's probably just precautionary. I wouldn't be surprised if he's back for Sunday, worst case the week after that.

I'd rather not be wrong though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Rodgers has a broken collarbone. Michigan and GB has sucked the life out of me. I need a reset button. or a simulation one


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SOURCE PLS for info of this magnitude. I mean this is the best player in the league we're talking about here.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

http://thebiglead.com/2013/11/04/aaron-rodgers-has-a-fractured-collarbone-according-to-a-report/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I entered tonight up by 21 in fantasy. 0 players left vs. my opponents remaining players Nelson, Boykin, and Crosby. 1 Rodgers' injury and only 15 points later, I luck out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Jason Wilde ‏@jasonjwilde 5m
> 
> Asked via iMessage if he broke his collarbone, #Packers QB Aaron Rodgers replied, "We're getting some tests tomorrow." Sorry, all I've got.


Well...There's a little bit of hope...very little


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> http://thebiglead.com/2013/11/04/aaron-rodgers-has-a-fractured-collarbone-according-to-a-report/


ty

Ok that article says this isn't confirmed. I do think no definitive info is bad, but I also think no sling is good. We shall see tomorrow I reckon.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Broken collarbone confirmed, season over for Rodgers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hate you just a little bit for less than a second for not posting the source.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

I heard Matt Flynn could use a job.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Sorry GB, its the collar bone.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap20...aaron-rodgers-suffered-small-collarbone-break


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Green Bay does have a few options if they don't want Seneca Wallace:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

The Browns won *and *they beat the Ravens...:shocked:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like he'll only miss 3 weeks. He and Cobb will be back around the same time. GB is not done.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Matt Flynn will be in a Packers uniform this week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Trestman really impresses me. He's turned some of the most spared affair QBs into serviceable/good ones. I also like how he dealt with the OBVIOUS problem in Chicago, the offensive line. Normally, this wouldn't get as much credit, but I'm a Dallas fan, so fixing the obvious is always amazing to me.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Four new starting linemen, two of which are rookies. It's been marvelous. Alshon has developed well this season too under Trestman. The whole offense has looked great this year. There are only a few minor play calling issues I've seen in earlier games this year, but the QB Whisperer has done well with Cutler and McCown. He's using Forte well too. Overall, I'm loving Trestman. Now I just need him and Emory to help transition the defense this summer.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Trestman really impresses me. He's turned some of the most spared affair QBs into serviceable/good ones. I also like how he dealt with the OBVIOUS problem in Chicago, the offensive line. Normally, this wouldn't get as much credit, but I'm a Dallas fan, so fixing the obvious is always amazing to me.


He was a really good coach up here in Canada so this doesn't surprise me, i even told Aid that when he got hired. Montreal really took a step back without him this year, they hired a new coach after Trestman left and he didn't even make it half way through the season before he was fired.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chicago's defense is at half strength at best. Melton and Briggs were huge losses.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The thing with Griffin is everyone think all he can do is dunk. If you'd have followed him like I have, you could see the tremendous improvement in defence. He's still not elite, but he's above average in that regard. People just like to bash him, because he went head to head with Randolph (which most people like better). But the thing is he has problems defending Randolph because of his mass and bang-bang style of play (which player doesn't?).

I agree he shouldn't be taking jumpshots because he's average in that regard, but then again, people bash him for not playing with his back against the basket, while Doc stated he wanted Blake to play facing the basket.

I don't want to sound like I'm delusional, because Blake still needs to improve if the Clips want to be contenders. He should've taken Olajuwon's invite to his camp, but instead he want to Asia with CP3 and Carmelo, which was in my opinon a bad idea. IMO the Clippers go as far as Blake gets them. You saw it two years ago when he outplayed Zach and you saw it this year when Randolph went rampage.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Think you might have the wrong thread brother.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> The thing with Griffin is everyone think all he can do is dunk. If you'd have followed him like I have, you could see the tremendous improvement in defence. He's still not elite, but he's above average in that regard. People just like to bash him, because he went head to head with Randolph (which most people like better). But the thing is he has problems defending Randolph because of his mass and bang-bang style of play (which player doesn't?).
> 
> I agree he shouldn't be taking jumpshots because he's average in that regard, but then again, people bash him for not playing with his back against the basket, while Doc stated he wanted Blake to play facing the basket.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I'm delusional, because Blake still needs to improve if the Clips want to be contenders. He should've taken Olajuwon's invite to his camp, but instead he want to Asia with CP3 and Carmelo, which was in my opinon a bad idea. IMO the Clippers go as far as Blake gets them. You saw it two years ago when he outplayed Zach and you saw it this year when Randolph went rampage.


Take that basketball garbage out of here, please.

:troll


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Srdjan99 said:


> *The thing with Griffin is everyone think all he can do is dunk.* If you'd have followed him like I have, you could see the tremendous improvement in defence. He's still not elite, but he's above average in that regard. People just like to bash him, because he went head to head with Randolph (which most people like better). But the thing is he has problems defending Randolph because of his mass and bang-bang style of play (which player doesn't?).
> 
> I agree he shouldn't be taking jumpshots because he's average in that regard, but then again, people bash him for not playing with his back against the basket, while Doc stated he wanted Blake to play facing the basket.
> 
> I don't want to sound like I'm delusional, because Blake still needs to improve if the Clips want to be contenders. He should've taken Olajuwon's invite to his camp, but instead he want to Asia with CP3 and Carmelo, which was in my opinon a bad idea. IMO the Clippers go as far as Blake gets them. You saw it two years ago when he outplayed Zach and you saw it this year when Randolph went rampage.





I was like, Robert Griffin dunking? What does this have to do with football...then I continued reading.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Looks like he'll only miss 3 weeks. He and Cobb will be back around the same time. GB is not done.


I think that's wishful thinking. For him to get choked up talking about the reception he got when he returned to the sideline for a 3 week injury sounds weird to me. Or maybe just maybe, he has a heart


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That 3 week window is being backed off of now, so you could be right. It's possible he's done for the season. Collarbone injuries are serious.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That 3 week window is being backed off of now, so you could be right. It's possible he's done for the season. Collarbone injuries are serious.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lions winning the division then :mark:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Megatron will break down next week.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Detroit has the only real starting QB healthy in the division....Minnesota just has a bunch of high school QB's healthy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Team Adderall is winning the SB anyways. Just looking for a squad that could test them in Seattle. GB had a slight shot


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aldon Smith might play this week and Crabtree was cleared to practice. :dance.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DARTH COCK said:


> Aldon Smith might  play this week and Crabtree was cleared to practice. :dance.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NOT THIS WEEK, PLEASE


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Reports from Mike Florio are saying that the Miami coaches told Incognito to toughen Martin up. lel. Winless Jaguars with the suspended Blackmon, winless Bucs with infections running wild and coaches that make Hitler seem great, and Miami with coaches telling players to toughen up rookies and other shit. Florida NFL teams are a mess. I guess I should post something like this in the Anything section too so we can add gifs of Florida being cut off of the country. :lol

So which Florida team is the least screwed up?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wade Philips is an NFL Head Coach again... :artest2


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> Green Bay does have a few options if they don't want Seneca Wallace:


Green Bay, please call the old man. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Papa Favre to the rescue, baby! :steebiej


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

so judging from the Colts last game, they're going to probably start using a sixth pass blocker when they need extra protection. I know this isn't anything new or special, but I don't think any team has ever extensively used a sixth protector on the pass from long parts of the game. Do you guys think this could actually work in the long term?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

No.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> Reports from Mike Florio are saying that the Miami coaches told Incognito to toughen Martin up. lel. Winless Jaguars with the suspended Blackmon, winless Bucs with infections running wild and coaches that make Hitler seem great, and Miami with coaches telling players to toughen up rookies and other shit. Florida NFL teams are a mess. I guess I should post something like this in the Anything section too so we can add gifs of Florida being cut off of the country. :lol
> 
> So which Florida team is the least screwed up?


probably the Jags. I mean they just suck. Sure Blackmon is a dumbass, but his stuff pails in comparison to the fiasco that is the Miami Dolphins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the miami dolphins situation sounds like middle school drama and it's hilarity continues to increase. This isn't exactly huge deal stuff to me, just seems like the media are making into something far bigger than it is, as per usual.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

LUCK said:


> the miami dolphins situation sounds like middle school drama and it's hilarity continues to increase. This isn't exactly huge deal stuff to me, just seems like the media are making into something far bigger than it is, as per usual.


They are trying to oversimplify this really. You can't compare what goes on in an NFL locker room to behavior that takes place in an office. Anyone here that has played sports at any level (from Pee-Wee to professional) should know that things are done differently in the locker room and on the field. Call it archaic, barbaric, whatever...that's just the way it is and it's a different culture. 

That being said...both are at fault here. Incognito is a dirty bastard, there's a reason he got booted off of two college football teams and why he has a rep as a malcontent. Whoever put this guy on the Leadership Council for Miami needs their head examined. If he was following orders to toughen Martin up a bit, he went too far. Martin should have grown a set and either talked to someone in the locker room about it or told Incognito to knock his shit off. Of course, the coaching staff doing nothing doesn't surprise me...check out the Hard Knocks episode where Chad Johnson is greeted with silence when he tried to talk to the Dolphins' coaching staff of his personal problems coming to light. Maybe that's why he went the path he did. 

At the end of the day, I think both careers are over. Incognito was 30 anyway, offensive linemen are over the hill at that point. Martin is now painted as soft, that is the kiss of death in an NFL locker room and no one will want to side with a player who they think can't cut it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

To me there's a awful lot of stuff that doesn't really add up in the stories.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

For someone named Incognito he draws a lot of attention to himself.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clearly not a ninja. I do enjoy the irony of his name in this situation as well.

Miami is bad. Their team is bad. Their locker room is dysfunctional. These things aren't shocking. This is the team that drafted Tannehill high, and still uses Daniel Thomas at RB. There's a reason that Long left for the Rams. He went to ST. LOUIS over Miami.

lol at the media labeling this shit as "hate crimes" though.



LUCK said:


> so judging from the Colts last game, they're going to probably start using a sixth pass blocker when they need extra protection. I know this isn't anything new or special, but I don't think any team has ever extensively used a sixth protector on the pass from long parts of the game. Do you guys think this could actually work in the long term?


They need to start running some RB screens. They might be limited with the lineman they have though. Having a 6th blocker, whether it be a TE or RB, is fine.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*NFL Hall Of Fame*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

HOFoles :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice Foles picture.. hopefully he does it more for Philly. And watching this game and keep hearing, like all week, about that awesome run by Perterson...... yes, he did a good job, but I wish people would pay more attention. He was going down til his reciever caught him and practically carried him.... hope that guy got some love in the lockerroom at least cause he has gotten none in the media <_<


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Clearly not a ninja. I do enjoy the irony of his name in this situation as well.
> 
> Miami is bad. Their team is bad. Their locker room is dysfunctional. These things aren't shocking. This is the team that drafted Tannehill high, and still uses Daniel Thomas at RB. There's a reason that Long left for the Rams. He went to ST. LOUIS over Miami.
> 
> ...


Oh i guess I didn't make it clear, I meant a sixth lineman, not a rb or te.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didnt' watch the 2nd half of that game. Were they doing it to neutralize Watt? Something worked because apparently Luck finally got time to hit Hilton for 3 TDs. Luck was getting killed in the 1st half.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah it gave hi ore tie to throw and allowed hilton to get down field.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Griffin has that rust knocked off. This is the best I've seen him look by far.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It took some time, but finally RGIII is back in his normal form. Good. NFC East is now up for grabs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pryme tyme said:


> *NFL Hall Of Fame*


Onew of these things is not like the other.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Kyle Rudolph just had to get hurt, now I don't know what to do with my team.

Wasn't able to get to a computer all week and didn't get to change my roster for last week and it just so happens over half of my roster was on a bye. Peyton Manning, Demaryius Thomas, Reggie Bush, Calvin Johnson, Victor Cruz, and Denver's kicker were all out :$


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Fraiser calls a timeout... Obviously expecting to get the ball back and wants time to score. Nice faith in your D.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

LUCK said:


> just seems like the media are making into something far bigger than it is



Agree to disagree here. 

I have friends who played with Incognito and had classes with him at Nebraska. He is a grade A piece of shit. As dirty of a player as he is reputation wise it's way worse than you think. He tries to injures players. When he was in college he slapped girlfriends around, picked fights in bars for no reason, had no respect for anyone, etc. He is a very talented football player. As a Freshman here he shut down Terrell Suggs when he was at Arizona State when Suggs was an all American. He was a pro bowler last year for the first time. Talent wise it should have been like the 5-6 time. But when I heard about this story before I even heard it was Incognito I knew it was him. All of the negative things in your sig about Kobe describes Incognito on a good day. The guy needs a few years in jail before he seriously hurts someone. He is not wired properly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i have no doubts he's a prick, but like bullying in the nfl as a problem...lol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

So I geuss Incognito held offensive lines meetings at strip clubs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:mark: Incognito doing things right.

"Where you going honey?"
"I have a meeting for work to go to"


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

DARTH COCK said:


> Onew of these things is not like the other.


I agree, Peyton has 6 INTs this year and HOFoles has 0. Astute observation


----------

